# Problem With the Black Community



## sealybobo

Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters

Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.


----------



## B. Kidd

Blacks an' whatz left of the black family spins its' wheels in place thanks to the tried and true Democrap plantation. They only have themselves to blame........... *vote Hillary 2016!!!    *


----------



## Two Thumbs

This is what the leftist planned for, hoped for, and now have.

this isn't a problem, since dem already have the solution


----------



## oldsoul

sealybobo said:


> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.


 What do you suggest we do about it?


----------



## the_human_being

oldsoul said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest we do about it?
Click to expand...


Send in a fleet of DC9's and bulldoze it under.


----------



## sealybobo

B. Kidd said:


> Blacks an' whatz left of the black family spins its' wheels in place thanks to the tried and true Democrap plantation. They only have themselves to blame........... *vote Hillary 2016!!!    *


Without the liberal party you guys would still be stringing up blacks and arguing States rights. Segregation is your dream.

Now, I also agree that blacks have a real problem. It isn't who they vote for. They actually vote for the right party they just need to 

A. Vote more. They faught for the right now don't exercise it.

B. Blacks need to start taking the Republicans advice. Yes the Republicans are wrong about why crime is high. They don't understand its poverty that's the cause. But even still, being that they are in poverty, if they want out they can't wait for whitey. They got to do it themselves. And they are doing a horrible job.

I don't understand why it's bad/mean/evil/racist to say black society is fucked up. Do I want what is best for blacks? Yes. Do I love and care about them as people? Yes.


----------



## sealybobo

Two Thumbs said:


> This is what the leftist planned for, hoped for, and now have.
> 
> this isn't a problem, since dem already have the solution


I think the solution is a little democrat but also tough love Republicans. Like loving mom and tough dad. Welfare and food stamps and safety nets if absolutely necessary but dad will cut you off if you're a slacker


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> .....
> 
> A. Vote more. They faught [sic] for the right now don't exercise it [sic]......




Holy shit...   Fish are supposed to swim in schools. You must have gotten separated.


----------



## sealybobo

oldsoul said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest we do about it?
Click to expand...

A real push to educate the next generation.

Two kids you gotta get fixed if you're on food stamps. Why not? My parents were smart enough to get fixed after 2 kids and we got out of poverty.

A push to end eubonics. 

Better relationship with police

Free iud's in obamacare. Planned parenthood. 

We got to get black women to stop becoming single moms.

White companies have to hire more blacks but they won't hire hood blacks. 

When trump hillary or Sanders bring manufacturing jobs back home, put them in Detroit.

Bottom line they have to stop having children they won't raise. Lot of white trash need to take this advice.

There is no reason anyone who doesn't have kids can't make it in America. So make it first then have kids.

Take Ben Carson's advice. Don't vote for him but take his advice


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> A. Vote more. They faught [sic] for the right now don't exercise it [sic]......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit...   Fish are supposed to swim in schools. You must have gotten separated.
Click to expand...

I'm trying to fix or solve the problem. You're just a thread derailer


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest we do about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A real push to educate the next generation.
> 
> Two kids you gotta get fixed if you're on food stamps. Why not? My parents were smart enough to get fixed after 2 kids and we got out of poverty.
> 
> A push to end eubonics.
> 
> Better relationship with police
> 
> Free iud's in obamacare. Planned parenthood.
> 
> We got to get black women to stop becoming single moms.
> 
> White companies have to hire more blacks but they won't hire hood blacks.
> 
> When trump hillary or Sanders bring manufacturing jobs back home, put them in Detroit.
> 
> Bottom line they have to stop having children they won't raise. Lot of white trash need to take this advice.
> 
> There is no reason anyone who doesn't have kids can't make it in America. So make it first then have kids.
> 
> Take Ben Carson's advice. Don't vote for him but take his advice
Click to expand...





> Two kids you gotta get fixed if you're on food stamps. Why not? My parents were smart enough to get fixed after 2 kids and we got out of poverty



Forced government sterilization
.


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest we do about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A real push to educate the next generation.
> 
> Two kids you gotta get fixed if you're on food stamps. Why not? My parents were smart enough to get fixed after 2 kids and we got out of poverty.
> 
> A push to end eubonics.
> 
> Better relationship with police
> 
> Free iud's in obamacare. Planned parenthood.
> 
> We got to get black women to stop becoming single moms.
> 
> White companies have to hire more blacks but they won't hire hood blacks.
> 
> When trump hillary or Sanders bring manufacturing jobs back home, put them in Detroit.
> 
> Bottom line they have to stop having children they won't raise. Lot of white trash need to take this advice.
> 
> There is no reason anyone who doesn't have kids can't make it in America. So make it first then have kids.
> 
> Take Ben Carson's advice. Don't vote for him but take his advice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two kids you gotta get fixed if you're on food stamps. Why not? My parents were smart enough to get fixed after 2 kids and we got out of poverty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forced government sterilization
> .
Click to expand...

Ok then how about to get any welfare you have to wear an IUD. It's just birth control. Don't want to wear one? Don't ask for welfare.

Are you going to be another thread detailer? Wouldn't you like to solve this problem? Wouldn't black people like to solve this problem?


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest we do about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A real push to educate the next generation.
> 
> Two kids you gotta get fixed if you're on food stamps. Why not? My parents were smart enough to get fixed after 2 kids and we got out of poverty.
> 
> A push to end eubonics.
> 
> Better relationship with police
> 
> Free iud's in obamacare. Planned parenthood.
> 
> We got to get black women to stop becoming single moms.
> 
> White companies have to hire more blacks but they won't hire hood blacks.
> 
> When trump hillary or Sanders bring manufacturing jobs back home, put them in Detroit.
> 
> Bottom line they have to stop having children they won't raise. Lot of white trash need to take this advice.
> 
> There is no reason anyone who doesn't have kids can't make it in America. So make it first then have kids.
> 
> Take Ben Carson's advice. Don't vote for him but take his advice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two kids you gotta get fixed if you're on food stamps. Why not? My parents were smart enough to get fixed after 2 kids and we got out of poverty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forced government sterilization
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok then how about to get any welfare you have to wear an IUD. It's just birth control. Don't want to wear one? Don't ask for welfare.
> 
> Are you going to be another thread detailer? Wouldn't you like to solve this problem? Wouldn't black people like to solve this problem?
Click to expand...


Humm  my brother and i grew up in a single parent household. If it were up to you my mother should have been sterilized. Are you a supporter of China's one child forced abortion policy?


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest we do about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A real push to educate the next generation.
> 
> Two kids you gotta get fixed if you're on food stamps. Why not? My parents were smart enough to get fixed after 2 kids and we got out of poverty.
> 
> A push to end eubonics.
> 
> Better relationship with police
> 
> Free iud's in obamacare. Planned parenthood.
> 
> We got to get black women to stop becoming single moms.
> 
> White companies have to hire more blacks but they won't hire hood blacks.
> 
> When trump hillary or Sanders bring manufacturing jobs back home, put them in Detroit.
> 
> Bottom line they have to stop having children they won't raise. Lot of white trash need to take this advice.
> 
> There is no reason anyone who doesn't have kids can't make it in America. So make it first then have kids.
> 
> Take Ben Carson's advice. Don't vote for him but take his advice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two kids you gotta get fixed if you're on food stamps. Why not? My parents were smart enough to get fixed after 2 kids and we got out of poverty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forced government sterilization
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok then how about to get any welfare you have to wear an IUD. It's just birth control. Don't want to wear one? Don't ask for welfare.
> 
> Are you going to be another thread detailer? Wouldn't you like to solve this problem? Wouldn't black people like to solve this problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Humm  my brother and i grew up in a single parent household. If it were up to you my mother should have been sterilized. Are you a supporter of China's one child forced abortion policy?
Click to expand...

Was she on welfare?


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest we do about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A real push to educate the next generation.
> 
> Two kids you gotta get fixed if you're on food stamps. Why not? My parents were smart enough to get fixed after 2 kids and we got out of poverty.
> 
> A push to end eubonics.
> 
> Better relationship with police
> 
> Free iud's in obamacare. Planned parenthood.
> 
> We got to get black women to stop becoming single moms.
> 
> White companies have to hire more blacks but they won't hire hood blacks.
> 
> When trump hillary or Sanders bring manufacturing jobs back home, put them in Detroit.
> 
> Bottom line they have to stop having children they won't raise. Lot of white trash need to take this advice.
> 
> There is no reason anyone who doesn't have kids can't make it in America. So make it first then have kids.
> 
> Take Ben Carson's advice. Don't vote for him but take his advice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two kids you gotta get fixed if you're on food stamps. Why not? My parents were smart enough to get fixed after 2 kids and we got out of poverty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forced government sterilization
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok then how about to get any welfare you have to wear an IUD. It's just birth control. Don't want to wear one? Don't ask for welfare.
> 
> Are you going to be another thread detailer? Wouldn't you like to solve this problem? Wouldn't black people like to solve this problem?
Click to expand...



You leftist quit making victims out of people and let real Americans unleash our economy and create jobs for Americans. Why do you liberals support foreign born kids being   shipped to this country?


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest we do about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A real push to educate the next generation.
> 
> Two kids you gotta get fixed if you're on food stamps. Why not? My parents were smart enough to get fixed after 2 kids and we got out of poverty.
> 
> A push to end eubonics.
> 
> Better relationship with police
> 
> Free iud's in obamacare. Planned parenthood.
> 
> We got to get black women to stop becoming single moms.
> 
> White companies have to hire more blacks but they won't hire hood blacks.
> 
> When trump hillary or Sanders bring manufacturing jobs back home, put them in Detroit.
> 
> Bottom line they have to stop having children they won't raise. Lot of white trash need to take this advice.
> 
> There is no reason anyone who doesn't have kids can't make it in America. So make it first then have kids.
> 
> Take Ben Carson's advice. Don't vote for him but take his advice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two kids you gotta get fixed if you're on food stamps. Why not? My parents were smart enough to get fixed after 2 kids and we got out of poverty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forced government sterilization
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok then how about to get any welfare you have to wear an IUD. It's just birth control. Don't want to wear one? Don't ask for welfare.
> 
> Are you going to be another thread detailer? Wouldn't you like to solve this problem? Wouldn't black people like to solve this problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Humm  my brother and i grew up in a single parent household. If it were up to you my mother should have been sterilized. Are you a supporter of China's one child forced abortion policy?
Click to expand...

Wearing an IUD while on welfare isn't sterilization. Temporary but effective.

Please don't tell me you, Mr Republican, was on welfare growing up.


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest we do about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A real push to educate the next generation.
> 
> Two kids you gotta get fixed if you're on food stamps. Why not? My parents were smart enough to get fixed after 2 kids and we got out of poverty.
> 
> A push to end eubonics.
> 
> Better relationship with police
> 
> Free iud's in obamacare. Planned parenthood.
> 
> We got to get black women to stop becoming single moms.
> 
> White companies have to hire more blacks but they won't hire hood blacks.
> 
> When trump hillary or Sanders bring manufacturing jobs back home, put them in Detroit.
> 
> Bottom line they have to stop having children they won't raise. Lot of white trash need to take this advice.
> 
> There is no reason anyone who doesn't have kids can't make it in America. So make it first then have kids.
> 
> Take Ben Carson's advice. Don't vote for him but take his advice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two kids you gotta get fixed if you're on food stamps. Why not? My parents were smart enough to get fixed after 2 kids and we got out of poverty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forced government sterilization
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok then how about to get any welfare you have to wear an IUD. It's just birth control. Don't want to wear one? Don't ask for welfare.
> 
> Are you going to be another thread detailer? Wouldn't you like to solve this problem? Wouldn't black people like to solve this problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You leftist quit making victims out of people and let real Americans unleash our economy and create jobs for Americans. Why do you liberals support foreign born kids being   shipped to this country?
Click to expand...

We don't. Business wants the market flooded with workers.

By the way, 4% unemployment. Seems were back to needing more immigrants. Only lets make them all legal.


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest we do about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A real push to educate the next generation.
> 
> Two kids you gotta get fixed if you're on food stamps. Why not? My parents were smart enough to get fixed after 2 kids and we got out of poverty.
> 
> A push to end eubonics.
> 
> Better relationship with police
> 
> Free iud's in obamacare. Planned parenthood.
> 
> We got to get black women to stop becoming single moms.
> 
> White companies have to hire more blacks but they won't hire hood blacks.
> 
> When trump hillary or Sanders bring manufacturing jobs back home, put them in Detroit.
> 
> Bottom line they have to stop having children they won't raise. Lot of white trash need to take this advice.
> 
> There is no reason anyone who doesn't have kids can't make it in America. So make it first then have kids.
> 
> Take Ben Carson's advice. Don't vote for him but take his advice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two kids you gotta get fixed if you're on food stamps. Why not? My parents were smart enough to get fixed after 2 kids and we got out of poverty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forced government sterilization
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok then how about to get any welfare you have to wear an IUD. It's just birth control. Don't want to wear one? Don't ask for welfare.
> 
> Are you going to be another thread detailer? Wouldn't you like to solve this problem? Wouldn't black people like to solve this problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You leftist quit making victims out of people and let real Americans unleash our economy and create jobs for Americans. Why do you liberals support foreign born kids being   shipped to this country?
Click to expand...

We gave bush Tom delay and Dennis hastert 6 years and in 8 the economy collapsed.

Snyder has the Michigan house and senate run by Republicans. Detroit was taken over by emergency financial manager and Dan Gilbert, etc. Is this it? Detroit could use a lot more investment from business.


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest we do about it?
> 
> 
> 
> A real push to educate the next generation.
> 
> Two kids you gotta get fixed if you're on food stamps. Why not? My parents were smart enough to get fixed after 2 kids and we got out of poverty.
> 
> A push to end eubonics.
> 
> Better relationship with police
> 
> Free iud's in obamacare. Planned parenthood.
> 
> We got to get black women to stop becoming single moms.
> 
> White companies have to hire more blacks but they won't hire hood blacks.
> 
> When trump hillary or Sanders bring manufacturing jobs back home, put them in Detroit.
> 
> Bottom line they have to stop having children they won't raise. Lot of white trash need to take this advice.
> 
> There is no reason anyone who doesn't have kids can't make it in America. So make it first then have kids.
> 
> Take Ben Carson's advice. Don't vote for him but take his advice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two kids you gotta get fixed if you're on food stamps. Why not? My parents were smart enough to get fixed after 2 kids and we got out of poverty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forced government sterilization
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok then how about to get any welfare you have to wear an IUD. It's just birth control. Don't want to wear one? Don't ask for welfare.
> 
> Are you going to be another thread detailer? Wouldn't you like to solve this problem? Wouldn't black people like to solve this problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You leftist quit making victims out of people and let real Americans unleash our economy and create jobs for Americans. Why do you liberals support foreign born kids being   shipped to this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't. Business wants the market flooded with workers.
> 
> By the way, 4% unemployment. Seems were back to needing more immigrants. Only lets make them all legal.
Click to expand...



Dude get it through your thick head...Obama's economy is part time, low wage, jobs. The rest are on disability, food stamps, with Obama phones..Get your head out of your ass


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest we do about it?
> 
> 
> 
> A real push to educate the next generation.
> 
> Two kids you gotta get fixed if you're on food stamps. Why not? My parents were smart enough to get fixed after 2 kids and we got out of poverty.
> 
> A push to end eubonics.
> 
> Better relationship with police
> 
> Free iud's in obamacare. Planned parenthood.
> 
> We got to get black women to stop becoming single moms.
> 
> White companies have to hire more blacks but they won't hire hood blacks.
> 
> When trump hillary or Sanders bring manufacturing jobs back home, put them in Detroit.
> 
> Bottom line they have to stop having children they won't raise. Lot of white trash need to take this advice.
> 
> There is no reason anyone who doesn't have kids can't make it in America. So make it first then have kids.
> 
> Take Ben Carson's advice. Don't vote for him but take his advice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two kids you gotta get fixed if you're on food stamps. Why not? My parents were smart enough to get fixed after 2 kids and we got out of poverty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forced government sterilization
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok then how about to get any welfare you have to wear an IUD. It's just birth control. Don't want to wear one? Don't ask for welfare.
> 
> Are you going to be another thread detailer? Wouldn't you like to solve this problem? Wouldn't black people like to solve this problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You leftist quit making victims out of people and let real Americans unleash our economy and create jobs for Americans. Why do you liberals support foreign born kids being   shipped to this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We gave bush Tom delay and Dennis hastert 6 years and in 8 the economy collapsed.
> 
> Snyder has the Michigan house and senate run by Republicans. Detroit was taken over by emergency financial manager and Dan Gilbert, etc. Is this it? Detroit could use a lot more investment from business.
Click to expand...


Detroit was in great shape before Snyder?..WTF?


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A real push to educate the next generation.
> 
> Two kids you gotta get fixed if you're on food stamps. Why not? My parents were smart enough to get fixed after 2 kids and we got out of poverty.
> 
> A push to end eubonics.
> 
> Better relationship with police
> 
> Free iud's in obamacare. Planned parenthood.
> 
> We got to get black women to stop becoming single moms.
> 
> White companies have to hire more blacks but they won't hire hood blacks.
> 
> When trump hillary or Sanders bring manufacturing jobs back home, put them in Detroit.
> 
> Bottom line they have to stop having children they won't raise. Lot of white trash need to take this advice.
> 
> There is no reason anyone who doesn't have kids can't make it in America. So make it first then have kids.
> 
> Take Ben Carson's advice. Don't vote for him but take his advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two kids you gotta get fixed if you're on food stamps. Why not? My parents were smart enough to get fixed after 2 kids and we got out of poverty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forced government sterilization
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok then how about to get any welfare you have to wear an IUD. It's just birth control. Don't want to wear one? Don't ask for welfare.
> 
> Are you going to be another thread detailer? Wouldn't you like to solve this problem? Wouldn't black people like to solve this problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You leftist quit making victims out of people and let real Americans unleash our economy and create jobs for Americans. Why do you liberals support foreign born kids being   shipped to this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't. Business wants the market flooded with workers.
> 
> By the way, 4% unemployment. Seems were back to needing more immigrants. Only lets make them all legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dude get it through your thick head...Obama's economy is part time, low wage, jobs. The rest are on disability, food stamps, with Obama phones..Get your head out of your ass
Click to expand...

Did you listen to the NPR story? The problem is kids from broken homes. Lots of good black families who raise good kids. Most of the criminals come from 1 parent homes. It's a trend that has to stop. Glad you weren't a statistic but also remember you needed welfare once. 

Social safety nets are good. Interesting I'm for them but never needed them and you've needed them but are against them.


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A real push to educate the next generation.
> 
> Two kids you gotta get fixed if you're on food stamps. Why not? My parents were smart enough to get fixed after 2 kids and we got out of poverty.
> 
> A push to end eubonics.
> 
> Better relationship with police
> 
> Free iud's in obamacare. Planned parenthood.
> 
> We got to get black women to stop becoming single moms.
> 
> White companies have to hire more blacks but they won't hire hood blacks.
> 
> When trump hillary or Sanders bring manufacturing jobs back home, put them in Detroit.
> 
> Bottom line they have to stop having children they won't raise. Lot of white trash need to take this advice.
> 
> There is no reason anyone who doesn't have kids can't make it in America. So make it first then have kids.
> 
> Take Ben Carson's advice. Don't vote for him but take his advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two kids you gotta get fixed if you're on food stamps. Why not? My parents were smart enough to get fixed after 2 kids and we got out of poverty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forced government sterilization
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok then how about to get any welfare you have to wear an IUD. It's just birth control. Don't want to wear one? Don't ask for welfare.
> 
> Are you going to be another thread detailer? Wouldn't you like to solve this problem? Wouldn't black people like to solve this problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You leftist quit making victims out of people and let real Americans unleash our economy and create jobs for Americans. Why do you liberals support foreign born kids being   shipped to this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't. Business wants the market flooded with workers.
> 
> By the way, 4% unemployment. Seems were back to needing more immigrants. Only lets make them all legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dude get it through your thick head...Obama's economy is part time, low wage, jobs. The rest are on disability, food stamps, with Obama phones..Get your head out of your ass
Click to expand...

Maybe in Detroit that's true.

That's why 700,000 detroiters got the fuck out.


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forced government sterilization
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Ok then how about to get any welfare you have to wear an IUD. It's just birth control. Don't want to wear one? Don't ask for welfare.
> 
> Are you going to be another thread detailer? Wouldn't you like to solve this problem? Wouldn't black people like to solve this problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You leftist quit making victims out of people and let real Americans unleash our economy and create jobs for Americans. Why do you liberals support foreign born kids being   shipped to this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't. Business wants the market flooded with workers.
> 
> By the way, 4% unemployment. Seems were back to needing more immigrants. Only lets make them all legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dude get it through your thick head...Obama's economy is part time, low wage, jobs. The rest are on disability, food stamps, with Obama phones..Get your head out of your ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you listen to the NPR story? The problem is kids from broken homes. Lots of good black families who raise good kids. Most of the criminals come from 1 parent homes. It's a trend that has to stop. Glad you weren't a statistic but also remember you needed welfare once.
> 
> Social safety nets are good. Interesting I'm for them but never needed them and you've needed them but are against them.
Click to expand...




You had a mother and a farther.... You're lucky, but you don't have any moral high-ground. You want Americans forcibly sterilized by the government as 10's of thousands of foreign kids come here and relieve government benefits. We do you favor foreigners over Americans?


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forced government sterilization
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Ok then how about to get any welfare you have to wear an IUD. It's just birth control. Don't want to wear one? Don't ask for welfare.
> 
> Are you going to be another thread detailer? Wouldn't you like to solve this problem? Wouldn't black people like to solve this problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You leftist quit making victims out of people and let real Americans unleash our economy and create jobs for Americans. Why do you liberals support foreign born kids being   shipped to this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't. Business wants the market flooded with workers.
> 
> By the way, 4% unemployment. Seems were back to needing more immigrants. Only lets make them all legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dude get it through your thick head...Obama's economy is part time, low wage, jobs. The rest are on disability, food stamps, with Obama phones..Get your head out of your ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe in Detroit that's true.
> 
> That's why 700,000 detroiters got the fuck out.
Click to expand...

It's true throughout the Obama economy and the answer to you people is McDonald's workers making $15 hour


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok then how about to get any welfare you have to wear an IUD. It's just birth control. Don't want to wear one? Don't ask for welfare.
> 
> Are you going to be another thread detailer? Wouldn't you like to solve this problem? Wouldn't black people like to solve this problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You leftist quit making victims out of people and let real Americans unleash our economy and create jobs for Americans. Why do you liberals support foreign born kids being   shipped to this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't. Business wants the market flooded with workers.
> 
> By the way, 4% unemployment. Seems were back to needing more immigrants. Only lets make them all legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dude get it through your thick head...Obama's economy is part time, low wage, jobs. The rest are on disability, food stamps, with Obama phones..Get your head out of your ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you listen to the NPR story? The problem is kids from broken homes. Lots of good black families who raise good kids. Most of the criminals come from 1 parent homes. It's a trend that has to stop. Glad you weren't a statistic but also remember you needed welfare once.
> 
> Social safety nets are good. Interesting I'm for them but never needed them and you've needed them but are against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had a mother and a farther.... You're lucky, but you don't have any moral high-ground. You want Americans forcibly sterilized by the government as 10's of thousands of foreign kids come here and relieve government benefits. We do you favor foreigners over Americans?
Click to expand...

A.Im not the party who wants to cut welfare. You're a hypocrite for voting GOP. They want to cut the welfare your own family needed. I've met Republicans like you. Lots of them.

Wearing an IUD is not sterilization, although I think it's a great idea.

And this whole "let foreigners over here take benefits" I started a thread admitting the amount of fraud abuse and waste I see with just my own eyes is staggering. 

You should be ashamed. You sound like Ben carson.


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok then how about to get any welfare you have to wear an IUD. It's just birth control. Don't want to wear one? Don't ask for welfare.
> 
> Are you going to be another thread detailer? Wouldn't you like to solve this problem? Wouldn't black people like to solve this problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You leftist quit making victims out of people and let real Americans unleash our economy and create jobs for Americans. Why do you liberals support foreign born kids being   shipped to this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't. Business wants the market flooded with workers.
> 
> By the way, 4% unemployment. Seems were back to needing more immigrants. Only lets make them all legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dude get it through your thick head...Obama's economy is part time, low wage, jobs. The rest are on disability, food stamps, with Obama phones..Get your head out of your ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe in Detroit that's true.
> 
> That's why 700,000 detroiters got the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's true throughout the Obama economy and the answer to you people is McDonald's workers making $15 hour
Click to expand...

You can't stay on topic because the subject makes you uncomfortable. Sure some or most kids from broken homes make it but we're starting to understand there is a connection between kids without dads and crime/poverty. You also jroc have the advantage of being white.

Plus, I wonder if you've been saving. Do you have a big 401k? You better


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> A. Vote more. They faught [sic] for the right now don't exercise it [sic]......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit...   Fish are supposed to swim in schools. You must have gotten separated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to fix or solve the problem. You're just a thread derailer
Click to expand...


  While you're being somewhat reasonable you point the finger at the wrong individuals.


----------



## sealybobo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> A. Vote more. They faught [sic] for the right now don't exercise it [sic]......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit...   Fish are supposed to swim in schools. You must have gotten separated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to fix or solve the problem. You're just a thread derailer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While you're being somewhat reasonable you point the finger at the wrong individuals.
Click to expand...

Keep going


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forced government sterilization
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Ok then how about to get any welfare you have to wear an IUD. It's just birth control. Don't want to wear one? Don't ask for welfare.
> 
> Are you going to be another thread detailer? Wouldn't you like to solve this problem? Wouldn't black people like to solve this problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You leftist quit making victims out of people and let real Americans unleash our economy and create jobs for Americans. Why do you liberals support foreign born kids being   shipped to this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't. Business wants the market flooded with workers.
> 
> By the way, 4% unemployment. Seems were back to needing more immigrants. Only lets make them all legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dude get it through your thick head...Obama's economy is part time, low wage, jobs. The rest are on disability, food stamps, with Obama phones..Get your head out of your ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you listen to the NPR story? The problem is kids from broken homes. Lots of good black families who raise good kids. Most of the criminals come from 1 parent homes. It's a trend that has to stop. Glad you weren't a statistic but also remember you needed welfare once.
> 
> Social safety nets are good. Interesting I'm for them but never needed them and you've needed them but are against them.
Click to expand...


   We all know having a strong family makes all the difference.
The problem is breaking the cycle and what that would entail.
    Liberals would go nuts on what they would call draconian measures...if they knew what draconian meant.


----------



## sealybobo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok then how about to get any welfare you have to wear an IUD. It's just birth control. Don't want to wear one? Don't ask for welfare.
> 
> Are you going to be another thread detailer? Wouldn't you like to solve this problem? Wouldn't black people like to solve this problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You leftist quit making victims out of people and let real Americans unleash our economy and create jobs for Americans. Why do you liberals support foreign born kids being   shipped to this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't. Business wants the market flooded with workers.
> 
> By the way, 4% unemployment. Seems were back to needing more immigrants. Only lets make them all legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dude get it through your thick head...Obama's economy is part time, low wage, jobs. The rest are on disability, food stamps, with Obama phones..Get your head out of your ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you listen to the NPR story? The problem is kids from broken homes. Lots of good black families who raise good kids. Most of the criminals come from 1 parent homes. It's a trend that has to stop. Glad you weren't a statistic but also remember you needed welfare once.
> 
> Social safety nets are good. Interesting I'm for them but never needed them and you've needed them but are against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know having a strong family makes all the difference.
> The problem is breaking the cycle and what that would entail.
> Liberals would go nuts on what they would call draconian measures...if they knew what draconian meant.
Click to expand...

I suggest iud's for women on welfare and jroc suggests I'm talking about sterilization. Ok I did suggest that initially but hey, if you want government cheese you gotta make choices.

What the fuck should we just have to bail out every woman after she has 1 2 3 4 should he be able to keep going?

Then for those American fucking mouches to justify their welfare because foreigners come here and get welfare? If that isn't the most loser thing I've ever heard someone actually say. And he was a God damn Republican.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

sealybobo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> You leftist quit making victims out of people and let real Americans unleash our economy and create jobs for Americans. Why do you liberals support foreign born kids being   shipped to this country?
> 
> 
> 
> We don't. Business wants the market flooded with workers.
> 
> By the way, 4% unemployment. Seems were back to needing more immigrants. Only lets make them all legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dude get it through your thick head...Obama's economy is part time, low wage, jobs. The rest are on disability, food stamps, with Obama phones..Get your head out of your ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you listen to the NPR story? The problem is kids from broken homes. Lots of good black families who raise good kids. Most of the criminals come from 1 parent homes. It's a trend that has to stop. Glad you weren't a statistic but also remember you needed welfare once.
> 
> Social safety nets are good. Interesting I'm for them but never needed them and you've needed them but are against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know having a strong family makes all the difference.
> The problem is breaking the cycle and what that would entail.
> Liberals would go nuts on what they would call draconian measures...if they knew what draconian meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest iud's for women on welfare and jroc suggests I'm talking about sterilization. Ok I did suggest that initially but hey, if you want government cheese you gotta make choices.
> 
> What the fuck should we just have to bail out every woman after she has 1 2 3 4 should he be able to keep going?
> 
> Then for those American fucking mouches to justify their welfare because foreigners come here and get welfare? If that isn't the most loser thing I've ever heard someone actually say. And he was a God damn Republican.
Click to expand...


   Have you been hanging out at the Houstonian?
Because I dont even know you anymore...


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok then how about to get any welfare you have to wear an IUD. It's just birth control. Don't want to wear one? Don't ask for welfare.
> 
> Are you going to be another thread detailer? Wouldn't you like to solve this problem? Wouldn't black people like to solve this problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You leftist quit making victims out of people and let real Americans unleash our economy and create jobs for Americans. Why do you liberals support foreign born kids being   shipped to this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't. Business wants the market flooded with workers.
> 
> By the way, 4% unemployment. Seems were back to needing more immigrants. Only lets make them all legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dude get it through your thick head...Obama's economy is part time, low wage, jobs. The rest are on disability, food stamps, with Obama phones..Get your head out of your ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe in Detroit that's true.
> 
> That's why 700,000 detroiters got the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's true throughout the Obama economy and the answer to you people is McDonald's workers making $15 hour
Click to expand...

I just want to repeat what a loser thing you said before. To justify you taking welfare because foreigners supposedly come here and take it.

And I wouldnt even bust your balls if you weren't a Republican.

How would your family survived without welfare? We'll never know cause you got it. You want to experiment with the next generation. Practice the tough love you yourself didn't get


----------



## sealybobo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't. Business wants the market flooded with workers.
> 
> By the way, 4% unemployment. Seems were back to needing more immigrants. Only lets make them all legal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude get it through your thick head...Obama's economy is part time, low wage, jobs. The rest are on disability, food stamps, with Obama phones..Get your head out of your ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you listen to the NPR story? The problem is kids from broken homes. Lots of good black families who raise good kids. Most of the criminals come from 1 parent homes. It's a trend that has to stop. Glad you weren't a statistic but also remember you needed welfare once.
> 
> Social safety nets are good. Interesting I'm for them but never needed them and you've needed them but are against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know having a strong family makes all the difference.
> The problem is breaking the cycle and what that would entail.
> Liberals would go nuts on what they would call draconian measures...if they knew what draconian meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest iud's for women on welfare and jroc suggests I'm talking about sterilization. Ok I did suggest that initially but hey, if you want government cheese you gotta make choices.
> 
> What the fuck should we just have to bail out every woman after she has 1 2 3 4 should he be able to keep going?
> 
> Then for those American fucking mouches to justify their welfare because foreigners come here and get welfare? If that isn't the most loser thing I've ever heard someone actually say. And he was a God damn Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been hanging out at the Houstonian?
> Because I dont even know you anymore...
Click to expand...

I need a snickers.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

sealybobo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude get it through your thick head...Obama's economy is part time, low wage, jobs. The rest are on disability, food stamps, with Obama phones..Get your head out of your ass
> 
> 
> 
> Did you listen to the NPR story? The problem is kids from broken homes. Lots of good black families who raise good kids. Most of the criminals come from 1 parent homes. It's a trend that has to stop. Glad you weren't a statistic but also remember you needed welfare once.
> 
> Social safety nets are good. Interesting I'm for them but never needed them and you've needed them but are against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know having a strong family makes all the difference.
> The problem is breaking the cycle and what that would entail.
> Liberals would go nuts on what they would call draconian measures...if they knew what draconian meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest iud's for women on welfare and jroc suggests I'm talking about sterilization. Ok I did suggest that initially but hey, if you want government cheese you gotta make choices.
> 
> What the fuck should we just have to bail out every woman after she has 1 2 3 4 should he be able to keep going?
> 
> Then for those American fucking mouches to justify their welfare because foreigners come here and get welfare? If that isn't the most loser thing I've ever heard someone actually say. And he was a God damn Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been hanging out at the Houstonian?
> Because I dont even know you anymore...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need a snickers.
Click to expand...


  No,no....keep eating whatever it is you're eating.
Raw meat?


----------



## GWV5903

sealybobo said:


> *I'm trying to fix or solve the problem.* You're just a thread derailer



Hilarious, I doubt you can solve your own problems...


----------



## sealybobo

GWV5903 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm trying to fix or solve the problem.* You're just a thread derailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious, I doubt you can solve your own problems...
Click to expand...




GWV5903 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm trying to fix or solve the problem.* You're just a thread derailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious, I doubt you can solve your own problems...
Click to expand...

Well you certainly contributed zero. I wish I could delete posts because all I've seen is post that derail an honest discussion.

Let me guess either you're black or come from a broken home


----------



## GWV5903

sealybobo said:


> *Let me guess either you're black or come from a broken home*



Neither, no guessing necessary you're an idiot...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

sealybobo said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm trying to fix or solve the problem.* You're just a thread derailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious, I doubt you can solve your own problems...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm trying to fix or solve the problem.* You're just a thread derailer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hilarious, I doubt you can solve your own problems...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you certainly contributed zero. I wish I could delete posts because all I've seen is post that derail an honest discussion.
> 
> Let me guess either you're black or come from a broken home
Click to expand...


   Do you have a twin? A liberal twin? 
Because this seems like what the real Seal would consider the evil one.


----------



## sealybobo

GWV5903 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Let me guess either you're black or come from a broken home*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither, no guessing necessary your an idiot...
Click to expand...

Have you given your opinion on the subject yet? Tell me why I'm wrong.


----------



## sealybobo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm trying to fix or solve the problem.* You're just a thread derailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious, I doubt you can solve your own problems...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm trying to fix or solve the problem.* You're just a thread derailer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hilarious, I doubt you can solve your own problems...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you certainly contributed zero. I wish I could delete posts because all I've seen is post that derail an honest discussion.
> 
> Let me guess either you're black or come from a broken home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a twin? A liberal twin?
> Because this seems like what the real Seal would consider the evil one.
Click to expand...

Is there anything you agree with liberals?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

sealybobo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm trying to fix or solve the problem.* You're just a thread derailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious, I doubt you can solve your own problems...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm trying to fix or solve the problem.* You're just a thread derailer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hilarious, I doubt you can solve your own problems...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you certainly contributed zero. I wish I could delete posts because all I've seen is post that derail an honest discussion.
> 
> Let me guess either you're black or come from a broken home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a twin? A liberal twin?
> Because this seems like what the real Seal would consider the evil one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there anything you agree with liberals?
Click to expand...


  Oh absolutely.
I'm for legalizing pot and I'm okay with birth control and abortion as long as it's done very early.
   Come to think of it thats about it.


----------



## sealybobo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm trying to fix or solve the problem.* You're just a thread derailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious, I doubt you can solve your own problems...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm trying to fix or solve the problem.* You're just a thread derailer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hilarious, I doubt you can solve your own problems...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you certainly contributed zero. I wish I could delete posts because all I've seen is post that derail an honest discussion.
> 
> Let me guess either you're black or come from a broken home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a twin? A liberal twin?
> Because this seems like what the real Seal would consider the evil one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there anything you agree with liberals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh absolutely.
> I'm for legalizing pot and I'm okay with birth control and abortion as long as it's done very early.
> Come to think of it thats about it.
Click to expand...

Like I said earlier the solution should be bipartisan. Welfare is the democratic mother and Republican daddy say you got 6 months to find a job.


----------



## sealybobo

Detroit finally has the bus running 24 7. That's good. That is a very democratic thing to do.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

sealybobo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious, I doubt you can solve your own problems...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious, I doubt you can solve your own problems...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you certainly contributed zero. I wish I could delete posts because all I've seen is post that derail an honest discussion.
> 
> Let me guess either you're black or come from a broken home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a twin? A liberal twin?
> Because this seems like what the real Seal would consider the evil one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there anything you agree with liberals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh absolutely.
> I'm for legalizing pot and I'm okay with birth control and abortion as long as it's done very early.
> Come to think of it thats about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said earlier the solution should be bipartisan. Welfare is the democratic mother and Republican daddy say you got 6 months to find a job.
Click to expand...


   LOL....thats a pretty accurate statement.
Although my mom tossed me at 17.
  Best thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## GWV5903

sealybobo said:


> Have you given your opinion on the subject yet? Tell me why I'm wrong.



Give them an opportunity instead of a free ride, amazing results will occur...


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> You leftist quit making victims out of people and let real Americans unleash our economy and create jobs for Americans. Why do you liberals support foreign born kids being   shipped to this country?
> 
> 
> 
> We don't. Business wants the market flooded with workers.
> 
> By the way, 4% unemployment. Seems were back to needing more immigrants. Only lets make them all legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dude get it through your thick head...Obama's economy is part time, low wage, jobs. The rest are on disability, food stamps, with Obama phones..Get your head out of your ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you listen to the NPR story? The problem is kids from broken homes. Lots of good black families who raise good kids. Most of the criminals come from 1 parent homes. It's a trend that has to stop. Glad you weren't a statistic but also remember you needed welfare once.
> 
> Social safety nets are good. Interesting I'm for them but never needed them and you've needed them but are against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had a mother and a farther.... You're lucky, but you don't have any moral high-ground. You want Americans forcibly sterilized by the government as 10's of thousands of foreign kids come here and relieve government benefits. We do you favor foreigners over Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A.Im not the party who wants to cut welfare. You're a hypocrite for voting GOP. They want to cut the welfare your own family needed. I've met Republicans like you. Lots of them.
> 
> Wearing an IUD is not sterilization, although I think it's a great idea.
> 
> And this whole "let foreigners over here take benefits" I started a thread admitting the amount of fraud abuse and waste I see with just my own eyes is staggering.
> 
> You should be ashamed. You sound like Ben carson.
Click to expand...


Why do you leftist support to weakening  welfare to work is that racist what's up with you people? You're full of crap


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> You leftist quit making victims out of people and let real Americans unleash our economy and create jobs for Americans. Why do you liberals support foreign born kids being   shipped to this country?
> 
> 
> 
> We don't. Business wants the market flooded with workers.
> 
> By the way, 4% unemployment. Seems were back to needing more immigrants. Only lets make them all legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dude get it through your thick head...Obama's economy is part time, low wage, jobs. The rest are on disability, food stamps, with Obama phones..Get your head out of your ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you listen to the NPR story? The problem is kids from broken homes. Lots of good black families who raise good kids. Most of the criminals come from 1 parent homes. It's a trend that has to stop. Glad you weren't a statistic but also remember you needed welfare once.
> 
> Social safety nets are good. Interesting I'm for them but never needed them and you've needed them but are against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know having a strong family makes all the difference.
> The problem is breaking the cycle and what that would entail.
> Liberals would go nuts on what they would call draconian measures...if they knew what draconian meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest iud's for women on welfare and jroc suggests I'm talking about sterilization. Ok I did suggest that initially but hey, if you want government cheese you gotta make choices.
> 
> What the fuck should we just have to bail out every woman after she has 1 2 3 4 should he be able to keep going?
> 
> Then for those American fucking mouches to justify their welfare because foreigners come here and get welfare? If that isn't the most loser thing I've ever heard someone actually say. And he was a God damn Republican.
Click to expand...



Bobo want to take care of foreign kids as he's wants American kids aborted


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> You leftist quit making victims out of people and let real Americans unleash our economy and create jobs for Americans. Why do you liberals support foreign born kids being   shipped to this country?
> 
> 
> 
> We don't. Business wants the market flooded with workers.
> 
> By the way, 4% unemployment. Seems were back to needing more immigrants. Only lets make them all legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dude get it through your thick head...Obama's economy is part time, low wage, jobs. The rest are on disability, food stamps, with Obama phones..Get your head out of your ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe in Detroit that's true.
> 
> That's why 700,000 detroiters got the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's true throughout the Obama economy and the answer to you people is McDonald's workers making $15 hour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just want to repeat what a loser thing you said before. To justify you taking welfare because foreigners supposedly come here and take it.
> 
> And I wouldnt even bust your balls if you weren't a Republican.
> 
> How would your family survived without welfare? We'll never know cause you got it. You want to experiment with the next generation. Practice the tough love you yourself didn't get
Click to expand...



I have my own business and my brother is a police officer...Maybe we should have been aborted if we knew my father was going to leave us in diapers?


----------



## Jroc

GWV5903 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you given your opinion on the subject yet? Tell me why I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give them an opportunity instead of a free ride, amazing results will occur...
Click to expand...




Most of the leftist would rather make victims out of them, and use them as pawns


----------



## Two Thumbs

sealybobo said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the leftist planned for, hoped for, and now have.
> 
> this isn't a problem, since dem already have the solution
> 
> 
> 
> I think the solution is a little democrat but also tough love Republicans. Like loving mom and tough dad. Welfare and food stamps and safety nets if absolutely necessary but dad will cut you off if you're a slacker
Click to expand...

but rep tough love is racist, at least that's what Im told again and again and again.

welfare is a safety net for very very few.  I know people that have been on it for decades, and it's a known way to get by in black neighborhoods, they learn to work the system, not to work.

Knew a guy that would buy the ssn of kids from single moms and claim the kid/s on his tax returns.

it's truly sad to see that the system is built and kept, to keep black people poor and dependent.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> A. Vote more. They faught [sic] for the right now don't exercise it [sic]......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit...   Fish are supposed to swim in schools. You must have gotten separated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to fix or solve the problem. ...
Click to expand...



No you're not. You are just venting ignorant, racist nonsense, fish.


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't. Business wants the market flooded with workers.
> 
> By the way, 4% unemployment. Seems were back to needing more immigrants. Only lets make them all legal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude get it through your thick head...Obama's economy is part time, low wage, jobs. The rest are on disability, food stamps, with Obama phones..Get your head out of your ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe in Detroit that's true.
> 
> That's why 700,000 detroiters got the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's true throughout the Obama economy and the answer to you people is McDonald's workers making $15 hour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just want to repeat what a loser thing you said before. To justify you taking welfare because foreigners supposedly come here and take it.
> 
> And I wouldnt even bust your balls if you weren't a Republican.
> 
> How would your family survived without welfare? We'll never know cause you got it. You want to experiment with the next generation. Practice the tough love you yourself didn't get
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have my own business and my brother is a police officer...Maybe we should have been aborted if we knew my father was going to leave us in diapers?
Click to expand...

Maybe he should have been forced to pay.

And don't look at me my brother you're the one who wants to vote for Republicans and end welfare for the future you.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> A. Vote more. They faught [sic] for the right now don't exercise it [sic]......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit...   Fish are supposed to swim in schools. You must have gotten separated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to fix or solve the problem. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No you're not. You are just venting ignorant, racist nonsense, fish.
Click to expand...

No fuk off loser


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't. Business wants the market flooded with workers.
> 
> By the way, 4% unemployment. Seems were back to needing more immigrants. Only lets make them all legal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude get it through your thick head...Obama's economy is part time, low wage, jobs. The rest are on disability, food stamps, with Obama phones..Get your head out of your ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe in Detroit that's true.
> 
> That's why 700,000 detroiters got the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's true throughout the Obama economy and the answer to you people is McDonald's workers making $15 hour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just want to repeat what a loser thing you said before. To justify you taking welfare because foreigners supposedly come here and take it.
> 
> And I wouldnt even bust your balls if you weren't a Republican.
> 
> How would your family survived without welfare? We'll never know cause you got it. You want to experiment with the next generation. Practice the tough love you yourself didn't get
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have my own business and my brother is a police officer...Maybe we should have been aborted if we knew my father was going to leave us in diapers?
Click to expand...

No you shouldn't have been aborted but

You should have received zero in welfare. Like Republicans say you should have went to a synagogue for food. Republicans don't want the money they make being taken from them to give to you "takers"


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't. Business wants the market flooded with workers.
> 
> By the way, 4% unemployment. Seems were back to needing more immigrants. Only lets make them all legal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude get it through your thick head...Obama's economy is part time, low wage, jobs. The rest are on disability, food stamps, with Obama phones..Get your head out of your ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you listen to the NPR story? The problem is kids from broken homes. Lots of good black families who raise good kids. Most of the criminals come from 1 parent homes. It's a trend that has to stop. Glad you weren't a statistic but also remember you needed welfare once.
> 
> Social safety nets are good. Interesting I'm for them but never needed them and you've needed them but are against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know having a strong family makes all the difference.
> The problem is breaking the cycle and what that would entail.
> Liberals would go nuts on what they would call draconian measures...if they knew what draconian meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest iud's for women on welfare and jroc suggests I'm talking about sterilization. Ok I did suggest that initially but hey, if you want government cheese you gotta make choices.
> 
> What the fuck should we just have to bail out every woman after she has 1 2 3 4 should he be able to keep going?
> 
> Then for those American fucking mouches to justify their welfare because foreigners come here and get welfare? If that isn't the most loser thing I've ever heard someone actually say. And he was a God damn Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bobo want to take care of foreign kids as he's wants American kids aborted
Click to expand...

I don't want to take care of foreign kids or you. Do you think because you were an american kid that us Republicans want to pay for you? We worked for our money. Why should we help your family? Help yourself.

You are the worst Republican ever


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude get it through your thick head...Obama's economy is part time, low wage, jobs. The rest are on disability, food stamps, with Obama phones..Get your head out of your ass
> 
> 
> 
> Did you listen to the NPR story? The problem is kids from broken homes. Lots of good black families who raise good kids. Most of the criminals come from 1 parent homes. It's a trend that has to stop. Glad you weren't a statistic but also remember you needed welfare once.
> 
> Social safety nets are good. Interesting I'm for them but never needed them and you've needed them but are against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know having a strong family makes all the difference.
> The problem is breaking the cycle and what that would entail.
> Liberals would go nuts on what they would call draconian measures...if they knew what draconian meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest iud's for women on welfare and jroc suggests I'm talking about sterilization. Ok I did suggest that initially but hey, if you want government cheese you gotta make choices.
> 
> What the fuck should we just have to bail out every woman after she has 1 2 3 4 should he be able to keep going?
> 
> Then for those American fucking mouches to justify their welfare because foreigners come here and get welfare? If that isn't the most loser thing I've ever heard someone actually say. And he was a God damn Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bobo want to take care of foreign kids as he's wants American kids aborted
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to take care of foreign kids or you. Do you think because you were an american kid that us Republicans want to pay for you? We worked for our money. Why should we help your family? Help yourself.
> 
> You are the worst Republican ever
Click to expand...



Actually i'm the best, I've seen both sides.. you? your're a fraud someone who claims to be a Detroiter, but left when you where a small child. A union guy, who no doubt relied on the union to help you get where you are. A person who claims to not be a racist, but wants all poor kids aborted, those kids would be mostly minority kids. You're a hell of a guy, leftist are pathetic actually.


----------



## blastoff

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A real push to educate the next generation.
> 
> Two kids you gotta get fixed if you're on food stamps. Why not? My parents were smart enough to get fixed after 2 kids and we got out of poverty.
> 
> A push to end eubonics.
> 
> Better relationship with police
> 
> Free iud's in obamacare. Planned parenthood.
> 
> We got to get black women to stop becoming single moms.
> 
> White companies have to hire more blacks but they won't hire hood blacks.
> 
> When trump hillary or Sanders bring manufacturing jobs back home, put them in Detroit.
> 
> Bottom line they have to stop having children they won't raise. Lot of white trash need to take this advice.
> 
> There is no reason anyone who doesn't have kids can't make it in America. So make it first then have kids.
> 
> Take Ben Carson's advice. Don't vote for him but take his advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two kids you gotta get fixed if you're on food stamps. Why not? My parents were smart enough to get fixed after 2 kids and we got out of poverty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forced government sterilization
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok then how about to get any welfare you have to wear an IUD. It's just birth control. Don't want to wear one? Don't ask for welfare.
> 
> Are you going to be another thread detailer? Wouldn't you like to solve this problem? Wouldn't black people like to solve this problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You leftist quit making victims out of people and let real Americans unleash our economy and create jobs for Americans. Why do you liberals support foreign born kids being   shipped to this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We gave bush Tom delay and Dennis hastert 6 years and in 8 the economy collapsed.
> 
> Snyder has the Michigan house and senate run by Republicans. Detroit was taken over by emergency financial manager and Dan Gilbert, etc. Is this it? Detroit could use a lot more investment from business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Detroit was in great shape before Snyder?..WTF?
Click to expand...


Absolutely!  So great Detroit mayor Kwame Kilpatrick could take time off to go to the slammer.


----------



## Jroc

blastoff said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forced government sterilization
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Ok then how about to get any welfare you have to wear an IUD. It's just birth control. Don't want to wear one? Don't ask for welfare.
> 
> Are you going to be another thread detailer? Wouldn't you like to solve this problem? Wouldn't black people like to solve this problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You leftist quit making victims out of people and let real Americans unleash our economy and create jobs for Americans. Why do you liberals support foreign born kids being   shipped to this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We gave bush Tom delay and Dennis hastert 6 years and in 8 the economy collapsed.
> 
> Snyder has the Michigan house and senate run by Republicans. Detroit was taken over by emergency financial manager and Dan Gilbert, etc. Is this it? Detroit could use a lot more investment from business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Detroit was in great shape before Snyder?..WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely!  So great Detroit mayor Kwame Kilpatrick could take time off to go to the slammer.
Click to expand...



BOBO's favorite Democrat


----------



## Jroc

Another winner...The wife of Democratic congressman John Conyers


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok then how about to get any welfare you have to wear an IUD. It's just birth control. Don't want to wear one? Don't ask for welfare.
> 
> Are you going to be another thread detailer? Wouldn't you like to solve this problem? Wouldn't black people like to solve this problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You leftist quit making victims out of people and let real Americans unleash our economy and create jobs for Americans. Why do you liberals support foreign born kids being   shipped to this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We gave bush Tom delay and Dennis hastert 6 years and in 8 the economy collapsed.
> 
> Snyder has the Michigan house and senate run by Republicans. Detroit was taken over by emergency financial manager and Dan Gilbert, etc. Is this it? Detroit could use a lot more investment from business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Detroit was in great shape before Snyder?..WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely!  So great Detroit mayor Kwame Kilpatrick could take time off to go to the slammer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BOBO's favorite Democrat
Click to expand...

Let’s explore the emotional consequences when mom is the only one around.  That's a situation that is becoming more and more common.  The majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.  If we can get this generation an opportunity to purge themselves of this trauma, I think there are some greatness that can begin. 


I care about what happens to men, but I'm equally or maybe even more concerned about what's happening to women because when we look at what's happening in society, the people who are actually rearing children and taking care of the families, are the women. And so if you have women who are wounded and you have generation to generation of wounded women, then you're sure to have generation after generation of wounded men and a society that is definitely dysfunctional.

But could part of the issue here be that women are the ones who perpetuate this by continuing to and choosing to - in some cases choosing to -have children without fathers who are reliable, without men who they know they can rely upon? And I have to ask if that's part of the issue?

Crime linked to absent fathers


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you listen to the NPR story? The problem is kids from broken homes. Lots of good black families who raise good kids. Most of the criminals come from 1 parent homes. It's a trend that has to stop. Glad you weren't a statistic but also remember you needed welfare once.
> 
> Social safety nets are good. Interesting I'm for them but never needed them and you've needed them but are against them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all know having a strong family makes all the difference.
> The problem is breaking the cycle and what that would entail.
> Liberals would go nuts on what they would call draconian measures...if they knew what draconian meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest iud's for women on welfare and jroc suggests I'm talking about sterilization. Ok I did suggest that initially but hey, if you want government cheese you gotta make choices.
> 
> What the fuck should we just have to bail out every woman after she has 1 2 3 4 should he be able to keep going?
> 
> Then for those American fucking mouches to justify their welfare because foreigners come here and get welfare? If that isn't the most loser thing I've ever heard someone actually say. And he was a God damn Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bobo want to take care of foreign kids as he's wants American kids aborted
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to take care of foreign kids or you. Do you think because you were an american kid that us Republicans want to pay for you? We worked for our money. Why should we help your family? Help yourself.
> 
> You are the worst Republican ever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually i'm the best, I've seen both sides.. you? your're a fraud someone who claims to be a Detroiter, but left when you where a small child. A union guy, who no doubt relied on the union to help you get where you are. A person who claims to not be a racist, but wants all poor kids aborted, those kids would be mostly minority kids. You're a hell of a guy, leftist are pathetic actually.
Click to expand...

A.  I do give credit for the incredible lifestyle my family was able to afford because of the unions.  God damn right.  Jealous?  You should be.  I've never been in a union myself but understand a rising tide lifts all boats.

B.  You relied on welfare to get you where you are.  

C.  I want all poor people to have abortions.  Or don't get pregnant in the first place.  And if you get prego, feed your own little bastards.  Don't ask me for welfare.  I work hard for my money.  Why should I put food in your mouth?  But the fact is Jroc we gave your family welfare so why do you begrudge others for getting it?  Oh it's ok as long as they are white Americans like you?  

D.  Every time you do work for someone in a union you rely on the unions for your fucking income.  They have money so they buy your shit.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> A. Vote more. They faught [sic] for the right now don't exercise it [sic]......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit...   Fish are supposed to swim in schools. You must have gotten separated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to fix or solve the problem. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No you're not. You are just venting ignorant, racist nonsense, fish.
Click to expand...

Is the black woman who wrote the book racist?  No she is not.  She's trying to solve this problem you stupid bastard who offers no one anything.

Let’s explore the emotional consequences when mom is the only one around.  That's a situation that is becoming more and more common.  The majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.  If we can get this generation an opportunity to purge themselves of this trauma, I think there are some greatness that can begin. 


I care about what happens to men, but I'm equally or maybe even more concerned about what's happening to women because when we look at what's happening in society, the people who are actually rearing children and taking care of the families, are the women. And so if you have women who are wounded and you have generation to generation of wounded women, then you're sure to have generation after generation of wounded men and a society that is definitely dysfunctional.

But could part of the issue here be that women are the ones who perpetuate this by continuing to and choosing to - in some cases choosing to -have children without fathers who are reliable, without men who they know they can rely upon? And I have to ask if that's part of the issue?

Crime linked to absent fathers


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> You leftist quit making victims out of people and let real Americans unleash our economy and create jobs for Americans. Why do you liberals support foreign born kids being   shipped to this country?
> 
> 
> 
> We gave bush Tom delay and Dennis hastert 6 years and in 8 the economy collapsed.
> 
> Snyder has the Michigan house and senate run by Republicans. Detroit was taken over by emergency financial manager and Dan Gilbert, etc. Is this it? Detroit could use a lot more investment from business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Detroit was in great shape before Snyder?..WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely!  So great Detroit mayor Kwame Kilpatrick could take time off to go to the slammer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BOBO's favorite Democrat
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s explore the emotional consequences when mom is the only one around.  That's a situation that is becoming more and more common.  The majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.  If we can get this generation an opportunity to purge themselves of this trauma, I think there are some greatness that can begin.
> 
> 
> I care about what happens to men, but I'm equally or maybe even more concerned about what's happening to women because when we look at what's happening in society, the people who are actually rearing children and taking care of the families, are the women. And so if you have women who are wounded and you have generation to generation of wounded women, then you're sure to have generation after generation of wounded men and a society that is definitely dysfunctional.
> 
> But could part of the issue here be that women are the ones who perpetuate this by continuing to and choosing to - in some cases choosing to -have children without fathers who are reliable, without men who they know they can rely upon? And I have to ask if that's part of the issue?
> 
> Crime linked to absent fathers
Click to expand...



You leftist, moral equivalency, nutjobs, helped cause this problem. Now it is acceptable for non married women to go out and get pregnant. they aren't stigmatized anymore, they are given baby showers


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know having a strong family makes all the difference.
> The problem is breaking the cycle and what that would entail.
> Liberals would go nuts on what they would call draconian measures...if they knew what draconian meant.
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest iud's for women on welfare and jroc suggests I'm talking about sterilization. Ok I did suggest that initially but hey, if you want government cheese you gotta make choices.
> 
> What the fuck should we just have to bail out every woman after she has 1 2 3 4 should he be able to keep going?
> 
> Then for those American fucking mouches to justify their welfare because foreigners come here and get welfare? If that isn't the most loser thing I've ever heard someone actually say. And he was a God damn Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bobo want to take care of foreign kids as he's wants American kids aborted
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to take care of foreign kids or you. Do you think because you were an american kid that us Republicans want to pay for you? We worked for our money. Why should we help your family? Help yourself.
> 
> You are the worst Republican ever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually i'm the best, I've seen both sides.. you? your're a fraud someone who claims to be a Detroiter, but left when you where a small child. A union guy, who no doubt relied on the union to help you get where you are. A person who claims to not be a racist, but wants all poor kids aborted, those kids would be mostly minority kids. You're a hell of a guy, leftist are pathetic actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A.  I do give credit for the incredible lifestyle my family was able to afford because of the unions.  God damn right.  Jealous?  You should be.  I've never been in a union myself but understand a rising tide lifts all boats.
> 
> B.  You relied on welfare to get you where you are.
> 
> C.  I want all poor people to have abortions.  Or don't get pregnant in the first place.  And if you get prego, feed your own little bastards.  Don't ask me for welfare.  I work hard for my money.  Why should I put food in your mouth?  But the fact is Jroc we gave your family welfare so why do you begrudge others for getting it?  Oh it's ok as long as they are white Americans like you?
> 
> D.  Every time you do work for someone in a union you rely on the unions for your fucking income.  They have money so they buy your shit.
Click to expand...

Welfare should be a stepping stone, not a way of life. You leftist love keeping people dependent for life. They are a big part of your base


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest iud's for women on welfare and jroc suggests I'm talking about sterilization. Ok I did suggest that initially but hey, if you want government cheese you gotta make choices.
> 
> What the fuck should we just have to bail out every woman after she has 1 2 3 4 should he be able to keep going?
> 
> Then for those American fucking mouches to justify their welfare because foreigners come here and get welfare? If that isn't the most loser thing I've ever heard someone actually say. And he was a God damn Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobo want to take care of foreign kids as he's wants American kids aborted
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to take care of foreign kids or you. Do you think because you were an american kid that us Republicans want to pay for you? We worked for our money. Why should we help your family? Help yourself.
> 
> You are the worst Republican ever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually i'm the best, I've seen both sides.. you? your're a fraud someone who claims to be a Detroiter, but left when you where a small child. A union guy, who no doubt relied on the union to help you get where you are. A person who claims to not be a racist, but wants all poor kids aborted, those kids would be mostly minority kids. You're a hell of a guy, leftist are pathetic actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A.  I do give credit for the incredible lifestyle my family was able to afford because of the unions.  God damn right.  Jealous?  You should be.  I've never been in a union myself but understand a rising tide lifts all boats.
> 
> B.  You relied on welfare to get you where you are.
> 
> C.  I want all poor people to have abortions.  Or don't get pregnant in the first place.  And if you get prego, feed your own little bastards.  Don't ask me for welfare.  I work hard for my money.  Why should I put food in your mouth?  But the fact is Jroc we gave your family welfare so why do you begrudge others for getting it?  Oh it's ok as long as they are white Americans like you?
> 
> D.  Every time you do work for someone in a union you rely on the unions for your fucking income.  They have money so they buy your shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welfare should be a stepping stone, not a way of life. You leftist love keeping people dependent for life. They are a big part of your base
Click to expand...

Bullshit.  Blue class working people are our base.  The people you refer to don't even bother showing up to vote. 

What are we asking for?  Higher pay, not to extend our welfare checks.  

What your party wants to do is eliminate welfare.  Wouldn't have that sucked for you as a kid?  

Lucky you weren't a kid in April 2015

Republican Budget Could Kick 11 Million Off Food Stamps


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We gave bush Tom delay and Dennis hastert 6 years and in 8 the economy collapsed.
> 
> Snyder has the Michigan house and senate run by Republicans. Detroit was taken over by emergency financial manager and Dan Gilbert, etc. Is this it? Detroit could use a lot more investment from business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit was in great shape before Snyder?..WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely!  So great Detroit mayor Kwame Kilpatrick could take time off to go to the slammer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BOBO's favorite Democrat
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s explore the emotional consequences when mom is the only one around.  That's a situation that is becoming more and more common.  The majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.  If we can get this generation an opportunity to purge themselves of this trauma, I think there are some greatness that can begin.
> 
> 
> I care about what happens to men, but I'm equally or maybe even more concerned about what's happening to women because when we look at what's happening in society, the people who are actually rearing children and taking care of the families, are the women. And so if you have women who are wounded and you have generation to generation of wounded women, then you're sure to have generation after generation of wounded men and a society that is definitely dysfunctional.
> 
> But could part of the issue here be that women are the ones who perpetuate this by continuing to and choosing to - in some cases choosing to -have children without fathers who are reliable, without men who they know they can rely upon? And I have to ask if that's part of the issue?
> 
> Crime linked to absent fathers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You leftist, moral equivalency, nutjobs, helped cause this problem. Now it is acceptable for non married women to go out and get pregnant. they aren't stigmatized anymore, they are given baby showers
Click to expand...

Do you agree with not stigmatizing single mothers?  I think it should go back to being a stigma so less young ladies do it.  And go after the dads relentlessly for the money.

I still don't know why a rich person should have to pay taxes that go towards feeding you and your family.  Can you explain that to me?  They worked hard for that money.  It's their money.  So why give your family any of it?  Please Mr. Republican, explain it to me so I can get how you were not a taker and how it was wrong for you to have asked for help and it was wrong for us to have given it to you.


----------



## sealybobo

If a rich person wants to put food in your mouth Jroc, it should be their choice not the governments.  The government should have let you starve.  You should have gone to a church or charity but not to Uncle Sam.  YOU Jroc are what's wrong with America.

Also, after the social safety net saved your sorry ass, you want to deny others the same net your family fell into?  Again, YOU Jroc are what is wrong with America and Americans.


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bobo want to take care of foreign kids as he's wants American kids aborted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to take care of foreign kids or you. Do you think because you were an american kid that us Republicans want to pay for you? We worked for our money. Why should we help your family? Help yourself.
> 
> You are the worst Republican ever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually i'm the best, I've seen both sides.. you? your're a fraud someone who claims to be a Detroiter, but left when you where a small child. A union guy, who no doubt relied on the union to help you get where you are. A person who claims to not be a racist, but wants all poor kids aborted, those kids would be mostly minority kids. You're a hell of a guy, leftist are pathetic actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A.  I do give credit for the incredible lifestyle my family was able to afford because of the unions.  God damn right.  Jealous?  You should be.  I've never been in a union myself but understand a rising tide lifts all boats.
> 
> B.  You relied on welfare to get you where you are.
> 
> C.  I want all poor people to have abortions.  Or don't get pregnant in the first place.  And if you get prego, feed your own little bastards.  Don't ask me for welfare.  I work hard for my money.  Why should I put food in your mouth?  But the fact is Jroc we gave your family welfare so why do you begrudge others for getting it?  Oh it's ok as long as they are white Americans like you?
> 
> D.  Every time you do work for someone in a union you rely on the unions for your fucking income.  They have money so they buy your shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welfare should be a stepping stone, not a way of life. You leftist love keeping people dependent for life. They are a big part of your base
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  Blue class working people are our base.  The people you refer to don't even bother showing up to vote.
> 
> What are we asking for?  Higher pay, not to extend our welfare checks.
> 
> What your party wants to do is eliminate welfare.  Wouldn't have that sucked for you as a kid?
> 
> Lucky you weren't a kid in April 2015
> 
> Republican Budget Could Kick 11 Million Off Food Stamps
Click to expand...



Yeah ok.



> *In 1996, Congress enacted welfare reform legislation that included three main elements, the most important being the work requirement. As a result of this reform, welfare caseloads dropped by half and employment rates among welfare recipients soared. Nonetheless, this sparked significant liberal opposition, which has increased over the years even though the vast majority of Americans favor work requirements. Unable to roll back workfare legislatively, liberals are employing an illegal bureaucratic tactic to gut the work requirements in the original legislation. The Obama Administration has declared the work provisions null and void and has granted itself unlimited authority to re-craft the work standards in any manner it chooses.*



Obama’s End Run on Welfare Reform, Part One: Understanding Workfare


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> If a rich person wants to put food in your mouth Jroc, it should be their choice not the governments.  The government should have let you starve.  You should have gone to a church or charity but not to Uncle Sam.  YOU Jroc are what's wrong with America.
> 
> Also, after the social safety net saved your sorry ass, you want to deny others the same net your family fell into?  Again, YOU Jroc are what is wrong with America and Americans.




Talk to your leftist buddies boy, and the crony capitalist RINOS


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to take care of foreign kids or you. Do you think because you were an american kid that us Republicans want to pay for you? We worked for our money. Why should we help your family? Help yourself.
> 
> You are the worst Republican ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually i'm the best, I've seen both sides.. you? your're a fraud someone who claims to be a Detroiter, but left when you where a small child. A union guy, who no doubt relied on the union to help you get where you are. A person who claims to not be a racist, but wants all poor kids aborted, those kids would be mostly minority kids. You're a hell of a guy, leftist are pathetic actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A.  I do give credit for the incredible lifestyle my family was able to afford because of the unions.  God damn right.  Jealous?  You should be.  I've never been in a union myself but understand a rising tide lifts all boats.
> 
> B.  You relied on welfare to get you where you are.
> 
> C.  I want all poor people to have abortions.  Or don't get pregnant in the first place.  And if you get prego, feed your own little bastards.  Don't ask me for welfare.  I work hard for my money.  Why should I put food in your mouth?  But the fact is Jroc we gave your family welfare so why do you begrudge others for getting it?  Oh it's ok as long as they are white Americans like you?
> 
> D.  Every time you do work for someone in a union you rely on the unions for your fucking income.  They have money so they buy your shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welfare should be a stepping stone, not a way of life. You leftist love keeping people dependent for life. They are a big part of your base
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  Blue class working people are our base.  The people you refer to don't even bother showing up to vote.
> 
> What are we asking for?  Higher pay, not to extend our welfare checks.
> 
> What your party wants to do is eliminate welfare.  Wouldn't have that sucked for you as a kid?
> 
> Lucky you weren't a kid in April 2015
> 
> Republican Budget Could Kick 11 Million Off Food Stamps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In 1996, Congress enacted welfare reform legislation that included three main elements, the most important being the work requirement. As a result of this reform, welfare caseloads dropped by half and employment rates among welfare recipients soared. Nonetheless, this sparked significant liberal opposition, which has increased over the years even though the vast majority of Americans favor work requirements. Unable to roll back workfare legislatively, liberals are employing an illegal bureaucratic tactic to gut the work requirements in the original legislation. The Obama Administration has declared the work provisions null and void and has granted itself unlimited authority to re-craft the work standards in any manner it chooses.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama’s End Run on Welfare Reform, Part One: Understanding Workfare
Click to expand...


*The Heritage Foundation* is an American conservative think tank based in Washington, D.C.   Heritage has since continued to have a significant influence in U.S. public policy making.  (So maybe if you don't like how America's going, maybe they are to blame.  Keep in mind they are doing splendedly.  Aren't you?  Then what the fuck are you doing voting GOP dummy?)

President George W. Bush visited Heritage 

In 1973, businessman Joseph Coors contributed $250,000 to establish The Heritage Foundation and continued to fund it through the Adolph Coors Foundation.[74][75] In 1973, it had trustees from Chase Manhattan Bank, Dow Chemical, General Motors, Pfizer, Sears and Mobil

Stop being a brainwashed fool Jroc.

After discussing the international shift toward a market-based economic system and Heritage Foundation's Economic Freedom Index, _International Business: Competing in the Global Marketplace_, produced by McGraw-Hill Education, states, "given that the Heritage Foundation has a political agenda, its work should be viewed with caution.

Don't like NAFTA?  Blame Heritage.  They pushed for it.


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually i'm the best, I've seen both sides.. you? your're a fraud someone who claims to be a Detroiter, but left when you where a small child. A union guy, who no doubt relied on the union to help you get where you are. A person who claims to not be a racist, but wants all poor kids aborted, those kids would be mostly minority kids. You're a hell of a guy, leftist are pathetic actually.
> 
> 
> 
> A.  I do give credit for the incredible lifestyle my family was able to afford because of the unions.  God damn right.  Jealous?  You should be.  I've never been in a union myself but understand a rising tide lifts all boats.
> 
> B.  You relied on welfare to get you where you are.
> 
> C.  I want all poor people to have abortions.  Or don't get pregnant in the first place.  And if you get prego, feed your own little bastards.  Don't ask me for welfare.  I work hard for my money.  Why should I put food in your mouth?  But the fact is Jroc we gave your family welfare so why do you begrudge others for getting it?  Oh it's ok as long as they are white Americans like you?
> 
> D.  Every time you do work for someone in a union you rely on the unions for your fucking income.  They have money so they buy your shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welfare should be a stepping stone, not a way of life. You leftist love keeping people dependent for life. They are a big part of your base
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  Blue class working people are our base.  The people you refer to don't even bother showing up to vote.
> 
> What are we asking for?  Higher pay, not to extend our welfare checks.
> 
> What your party wants to do is eliminate welfare.  Wouldn't have that sucked for you as a kid?
> 
> Lucky you weren't a kid in April 2015
> 
> Republican Budget Could Kick 11 Million Off Food Stamps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In 1996, Congress enacted welfare reform legislation that included three main elements, the most important being the work requirement. As a result of this reform, welfare caseloads dropped by half and employment rates among welfare recipients soared. Nonetheless, this sparked significant liberal opposition, which has increased over the years even though the vast majority of Americans favor work requirements. Unable to roll back workfare legislatively, liberals are employing an illegal bureaucratic tactic to gut the work requirements in the original legislation. The Obama Administration has declared the work provisions null and void and has granted itself unlimited authority to re-craft the work standards in any manner it chooses.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama’s End Run on Welfare Reform, Part One: Understanding Workfare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Heritage Foundation* is an American conservative think tank based in Washington, D.C.   Heritage has since continued to have a significant influence in U.S. public policy making.  (So maybe if you don't like how America's going, maybe they are to blame.  Keep in mind they are doing splendedly.  Aren't you?  Then what the fuck are you doing voting GOP dummy?)
> 
> President George W. Bush visited Heritage
> 
> In 1973, businessman Joseph Coors contributed $250,000 to establish The Heritage Foundation and continued to fund it through the Adolph Coors Foundation.[74][75] In 1973, it had trustees from Chase Manhattan Bank, Dow Chemical, General Motors, Pfizer, Sears and Mobil
> 
> Stop being a brainwashed fool Jroc.
> 
> After discussing the international shift toward a market-based economic system and Heritage Foundation's Economic Freedom Index, _International Business: Competing in the Global Marketplace_, produced by McGraw-Hill Education, states, "given that the Heritage Foundation has a political agenda, its work should be viewed with caution.
> 
> Don't like NAFTA?  Blame Heritage.  They pushed for it.
Click to expand...

You don't like welfare to work either? You and Obama are on the same page


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a rich person wants to put food in your mouth Jroc, it should be their choice not the governments.  The government should have let you starve.  You should have gone to a church or charity but not to Uncle Sam.  YOU Jroc are what's wrong with America.
> 
> Also, after the social safety net saved your sorry ass, you want to deny others the same net your family fell into?  Again, YOU Jroc are what is wrong with America and Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to your leftist buddies boy, and the crony capitalist RINOS
Click to expand...

I know at least 5 hypocrite Republicans like you who think they are Republicans but if they were to be honest with themselves they have benefited from liberal progressive democratic policies.  

*Did you know that labor unions made the following 36 things possible?*

Weekends without work
All breaks at work, including your lunch breaks
Paid vacation
Family & Medical Leave Act (FMLA)
Sick leave
Social Security
Minimum wage
Civil Rights Act/Title VII - prohibits employer discrimination
8-hour work day
Overtime pay
Child labor laws
Occupational Safety & Health Act (OSHA)
40-hour work week
Workers' compensation (workers' comp)
Unemployment insurance
Pensions
Workplace safety standards and regulations
Employer health care insurance
Collective bargaining rights for employees
Wrongful termination laws
Age Discrimination in Employment Act of 1967 (ADEA)
Whistleblower protection laws
Employee Polygraph Protection Act (EPPA) - prohibits employers from using a lie detector test on an employee
Veteran's Employment and Training Services (VETS)
Compensation increases and evaluations (i.e. raises)
Sexual harassment laws
Americans With Disabilities Act (ADA)
Holiday pay
Employer dental, life, and vision insurance
Privacy rights
Pregnancy and parental leave
Military leave
The right to strike
Public education for children
Equal Pay Acts of 1963 & 2011 - requires employers pay men and women equally for the same amount of work
Laws ending sweatshops in the United States


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually i'm the best, I've seen both sides.. you? your're a fraud someone who claims to be a Detroiter, but left when you where a small child. A union guy, who no doubt relied on the union to help you get where you are. A person who claims to not be a racist, but wants all poor kids aborted, those kids would be mostly minority kids. You're a hell of a guy, leftist are pathetic actually.
> 
> 
> 
> A.  I do give credit for the incredible lifestyle my family was able to afford because of the unions.  God damn right.  Jealous?  You should be.  I've never been in a union myself but understand a rising tide lifts all boats.
> 
> B.  You relied on welfare to get you where you are.
> 
> C.  I want all poor people to have abortions.  Or don't get pregnant in the first place.  And if you get prego, feed your own little bastards.  Don't ask me for welfare.  I work hard for my money.  Why should I put food in your mouth?  But the fact is Jroc we gave your family welfare so why do you begrudge others for getting it?  Oh it's ok as long as they are white Americans like you?
> 
> D.  Every time you do work for someone in a union you rely on the unions for your fucking income.  They have money so they buy your shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welfare should be a stepping stone, not a way of life. You leftist love keeping people dependent for life. They are a big part of your base
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  Blue class working people are our base.  The people you refer to don't even bother showing up to vote.
> 
> What are we asking for?  Higher pay, not to extend our welfare checks.
> 
> What your party wants to do is eliminate welfare.  Wouldn't have that sucked for you as a kid?
> 
> Lucky you weren't a kid in April 2015
> 
> Republican Budget Could Kick 11 Million Off Food Stamps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In 1996, Congress enacted welfare reform legislation that included three main elements, the most important being the work requirement. As a result of this reform, welfare caseloads dropped by half and employment rates among welfare recipients soared. Nonetheless, this sparked significant liberal opposition, which has increased over the years even though the vast majority of Americans favor work requirements. Unable to roll back workfare legislatively, liberals are employing an illegal bureaucratic tactic to gut the work requirements in the original legislation. The Obama Administration has declared the work provisions null and void and has granted itself unlimited authority to re-craft the work standards in any manner it chooses.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama’s End Run on Welfare Reform, Part One: Understanding Workfare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Heritage Foundation* is an American conservative think tank based in Washington, D.C.   Heritage has since continued to have a significant influence in U.S. public policy making.  (So maybe if you don't like how America's going, maybe they are to blame.  Keep in mind they are doing splendedly.  Aren't you?  Then what the fuck are you doing voting GOP dummy?)
> 
> President George W. Bush visited Heritage
> 
> In 1973, businessman Joseph Coors contributed $250,000 to establish The Heritage Foundation and continued to fund it through the Adolph Coors Foundation.[74][75] In 1973, it had trustees from Chase Manhattan Bank, Dow Chemical, General Motors, Pfizer, Sears and Mobil
> 
> Stop being a brainwashed fool Jroc.
> 
> After discussing the international shift toward a market-based economic system and Heritage Foundation's Economic Freedom Index, _International Business: Competing in the Global Marketplace_, produced by McGraw-Hill Education, states, "given that the Heritage Foundation has a political agenda, its work should be viewed with caution.
> 
> Don't like NAFTA?  Blame Heritage.  They pushed for it.
Click to expand...





sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually i'm the best, I've seen both sides.. you? your're a fraud someone who claims to be a Detroiter, but left when you where a small child. A union guy, who no doubt relied on the union to help you get where you are. A person who claims to not be a racist, but wants all poor kids aborted, those kids would be mostly minority kids. You're a hell of a guy, leftist are pathetic actually.
> 
> 
> 
> A.  I do give credit for the incredible lifestyle my family was able to afford because of the unions.  God damn right.  Jealous?  You should be.  I've never been in a union myself but understand a rising tide lifts all boats.
> 
> B.  You relied on welfare to get you where you are.
> 
> C.  I want all poor people to have abortions.  Or don't get pregnant in the first place.  And if you get prego, feed your own little bastards.  Don't ask me for welfare.  I work hard for my money.  Why should I put food in your mouth?  But the fact is Jroc we gave your family welfare so why do you begrudge others for getting it?  Oh it's ok as long as they are white Americans like you?
> 
> D.  Every time you do work for someone in a union you rely on the unions for your fucking income.  They have money so they buy your shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welfare should be a stepping stone, not a way of life. You leftist love keeping people dependent for life. They are a big part of your base
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  Blue class working people are our base.  The people you refer to don't even bother showing up to vote.
> 
> What are we asking for?  Higher pay, not to extend our welfare checks.
> 
> What your party wants to do is eliminate welfare.  Wouldn't have that sucked for you as a kid?
> 
> Lucky you weren't a kid in April 2015
> 
> Republican Budget Could Kick 11 Million Off Food Stamps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In 1996, Congress enacted welfare reform legislation that included three main elements, the most important being the work requirement. As a result of this reform, welfare caseloads dropped by half and employment rates among welfare recipients soared. Nonetheless, this sparked significant liberal opposition, which has increased over the years even though the vast majority of Americans favor work requirements. Unable to roll back workfare legislatively, liberals are employing an illegal bureaucratic tactic to gut the work requirements in the original legislation. The Obama Administration has declared the work provisions null and void and has granted itself unlimited authority to re-craft the work standards in any manner it chooses.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama’s End Run on Welfare Reform, Part One: Understanding Workfare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Heritage Foundation* is an American conservative think tank based in Washington, D.C.   Heritage has since continued to have a significant influence in U.S. public policy making.  (So maybe if you don't like how America's going, maybe they are to blame.  Keep in mind they are doing splendedly.  Aren't you?  Then what the fuck are you doing voting GOP dummy?)
> 
> President George W. Bush visited Heritage
> 
> In 1973, businessman Joseph Coors contributed $250,000 to establish The Heritage Foundation and continued to fund it through the Adolph Coors Foundation.[74][75] In 1973, it had trustees from Chase Manhattan Bank, Dow Chemical, General Motors, Pfizer, Sears and Mobil
> 
> Stop being a brainwashed fool Jroc.
> 
> After discussing the international shift toward a market-based economic system and Heritage Foundation's Economic Freedom Index, _International Business: Competing in the Global Marketplace_, produced by McGraw-Hill Education, states, "given that the Heritage Foundation has a political agenda, its work should be viewed with caution.
> 
> Don't like NAFTA?  Blame Heritage.  They pushed for it.
Click to expand...




Big government and the crony capitalist are the problem ...Koch agrees

Charles Koch Agrees With Sanders: System Rigged to Help the Rich


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a rich person wants to put food in your mouth Jroc, it should be their choice not the governments.  The government should have let you starve.  You should have gone to a church or charity but not to Uncle Sam.  YOU Jroc are what's wrong with America.
> 
> Also, after the social safety net saved your sorry ass, you want to deny others the same net your family fell into?  Again, YOU Jroc are what is wrong with America and Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to your leftist buddies boy, and the crony capitalist RINOS
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know at least 5 hypocrite Republicans like you who think they are Republicans but if they were to be honest with themselves they have benefited from liberal progressive democratic policies.
> 
> *Did you know that labor unions made the following 36 things possible?*
> 
> Weekends without work
> All breaks at work, including your lunch breaks
> Paid vacation
> Family & Medical Leave Act (FMLA)
> Sick leave
> Social Security
> Minimum wage
> Civil Rights Act/Title VII - prohibits employer discrimination
> 8-hour work day
> Overtime pay
> Child labor laws
> Occupational Safety & Health Act (OSHA)
> 40-hour work week
> Workers' compensation (workers' comp)
> Unemployment insurance
> Pensions
> Workplace safety standards and regulations
> Employer health care insurance
> Collective bargaining rights for employees
> Wrongful termination laws
> Age Discrimination in Employment Act of 1967 (ADEA)
> Whistleblower protection laws
> Employee Polygraph Protection Act (EPPA) - prohibits employers from using a lie detector test on an employee
> Veteran's Employment and Training Services (VETS)
> Compensation increases and evaluations (i.e. raises)
> Sexual harassment laws
> Americans With Disabilities Act (ADA)
> Holiday pay
> Employer dental, life, and vision insurance
> Privacy rights
> Pregnancy and parental leave
> Military leave
> The right to strike
> Public education for children
> Equal Pay Acts of 1963 & 2011 - requires employers pay men and women equally for the same amount of work
> Laws ending sweatshops in the United States
Click to expand...



Government unions steal money from working people. Private unions should survive on their own merit.... Government unions should be abolished


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a rich person wants to put food in your mouth Jroc, it should be their choice not the governments.  The government should have let you starve.  You should have gone to a church or charity but not to Uncle Sam.  YOU Jroc are what's wrong with America.
> 
> Also, after the social safety net saved your sorry ass, you want to deny others the same net your family fell into?  Again, YOU Jroc are what is wrong with America and Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to your leftist buddies boy, and the crony capitalist RINOS
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know at least 5 hypocrite Republicans like you who think they are Republicans but if they were to be honest with themselves they have benefited from liberal progressive democratic policies.
> 
> *Did you know that labor unions made the following 36 things possible?*
> 
> Weekends without work
> All breaks at work, including your lunch breaks
> Paid vacation
> Family & Medical Leave Act (FMLA)
> Sick leave
> Social Security
> Minimum wage
> Civil Rights Act/Title VII - prohibits employer discrimination
> 8-hour work day
> Overtime pay
> Child labor laws
> Occupational Safety & Health Act (OSHA)
> 40-hour work week
> Workers' compensation (workers' comp)
> Unemployment insurance
> Pensions
> Workplace safety standards and regulations
> Employer health care insurance
> Collective bargaining rights for employees
> Wrongful termination laws
> Age Discrimination in Employment Act of 1967 (ADEA)
> Whistleblower protection laws
> Employee Polygraph Protection Act (EPPA) - prohibits employers from using a lie detector test on an employee
> Veteran's Employment and Training Services (VETS)
> Compensation increases and evaluations (i.e. raises)
> Sexual harassment laws
> Americans With Disabilities Act (ADA)
> Holiday pay
> Employer dental, life, and vision insurance
> Privacy rights
> Pregnancy and parental leave
> Military leave
> The right to strike
> Public education for children
> Equal Pay Acts of 1963 & 2011 - requires employers pay men and women equally for the same amount of work
> Laws ending sweatshops in the United States
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Government unions steal money from working people. Private unions should survive on their own merit.... Government unions should be abolished
Click to expand...

I agree.  No police unions.


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a rich person wants to put food in your mouth Jroc, it should be their choice not the governments.  The government should have let you starve.  You should have gone to a church or charity but not to Uncle Sam.  YOU Jroc are what's wrong with America.
> 
> Also, after the social safety net saved your sorry ass, you want to deny others the same net your family fell into?  Again, YOU Jroc are what is wrong with America and Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to your leftist buddies boy, and the crony capitalist RINOS
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know at least 5 hypocrite Republicans like you who think they are Republicans but if they were to be honest with themselves they have benefited from liberal progressive democratic policies.
> 
> *Did you know that labor unions made the following 36 things possible?*
> 
> Weekends without work
> All breaks at work, including your lunch breaks
> Paid vacation
> Family & Medical Leave Act (FMLA)
> Sick leave
> Social Security
> Minimum wage
> Civil Rights Act/Title VII - prohibits employer discrimination
> 8-hour work day
> Overtime pay
> Child labor laws
> Occupational Safety & Health Act (OSHA)
> 40-hour work week
> Workers' compensation (workers' comp)
> Unemployment insurance
> Pensions
> Workplace safety standards and regulations
> Employer health care insurance
> Collective bargaining rights for employees
> Wrongful termination laws
> Age Discrimination in Employment Act of 1967 (ADEA)
> Whistleblower protection laws
> Employee Polygraph Protection Act (EPPA) - prohibits employers from using a lie detector test on an employee
> Veteran's Employment and Training Services (VETS)
> Compensation increases and evaluations (i.e. raises)
> Sexual harassment laws
> Americans With Disabilities Act (ADA)
> Holiday pay
> Employer dental, life, and vision insurance
> Privacy rights
> Pregnancy and parental leave
> Military leave
> The right to strike
> Public education for children
> Equal Pay Acts of 1963 & 2011 - requires employers pay men and women equally for the same amount of work
> Laws ending sweatshops in the United States
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Government unions steal money from working people. Private unions should survive on their own merit.... Government unions should be abolished
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.  No police unions.
Click to expand...


Police and fire unions are fine the rest should be eliminated.. Why do you hate police? Is that a requirement to be a leftist?


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a rich person wants to put food in your mouth Jroc, it should be their choice not the governments.  The government should have let you starve.  You should have gone to a church or charity but not to Uncle Sam.  YOU Jroc are what's wrong with America.
> 
> Also, after the social safety net saved your sorry ass, you want to deny others the same net your family fell into?  Again, YOU Jroc are what is wrong with America and Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to your leftist buddies boy, and the crony capitalist RINOS
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know at least 5 hypocrite Republicans like you who think they are Republicans but if they were to be honest with themselves they have benefited from liberal progressive democratic policies.
> 
> *Did you know that labor unions made the following 36 things possible?*
> 
> Weekends without work
> All breaks at work, including your lunch breaks
> Paid vacation
> Family & Medical Leave Act (FMLA)
> Sick leave
> Social Security
> Minimum wage
> Civil Rights Act/Title VII - prohibits employer discrimination
> 8-hour work day
> Overtime pay
> Child labor laws
> Occupational Safety & Health Act (OSHA)
> 40-hour work week
> Workers' compensation (workers' comp)
> Unemployment insurance
> Pensions
> Workplace safety standards and regulations
> Employer health care insurance
> Collective bargaining rights for employees
> Wrongful termination laws
> Age Discrimination in Employment Act of 1967 (ADEA)
> Whistleblower protection laws
> Employee Polygraph Protection Act (EPPA) - prohibits employers from using a lie detector test on an employee
> Veteran's Employment and Training Services (VETS)
> Compensation increases and evaluations (i.e. raises)
> Sexual harassment laws
> Americans With Disabilities Act (ADA)
> Holiday pay
> Employer dental, life, and vision insurance
> Privacy rights
> Pregnancy and parental leave
> Military leave
> The right to strike
> Public education for children
> Equal Pay Acts of 1963 & 2011 - requires employers pay men and women equally for the same amount of work
> Laws ending sweatshops in the United States
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Government unions steal money from working people. Private unions should survive on their own merit.... Government unions should be abolished
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.  No police unions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Police and fire unions are fine the rest should be eliminated.. Why do you hate police? Is that a requirement to be a leftist?
Click to expand...

No, I just knew you would be OK with police unions because your brother is a cop.  You are a typical Republican.  Your union and your welfare is ok, but not everyone elses.  Sickening.


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to your leftist buddies boy, and the crony capitalist RINOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know at least 5 hypocrite Republicans like you who think they are Republicans but if they were to be honest with themselves they have benefited from liberal progressive democratic policies.
> 
> *Did you know that labor unions made the following 36 things possible?*
> 
> Weekends without work
> All breaks at work, including your lunch breaks
> Paid vacation
> Family & Medical Leave Act (FMLA)
> Sick leave
> Social Security
> Minimum wage
> Civil Rights Act/Title VII - prohibits employer discrimination
> 8-hour work day
> Overtime pay
> Child labor laws
> Occupational Safety & Health Act (OSHA)
> 40-hour work week
> Workers' compensation (workers' comp)
> Unemployment insurance
> Pensions
> Workplace safety standards and regulations
> Employer health care insurance
> Collective bargaining rights for employees
> Wrongful termination laws
> Age Discrimination in Employment Act of 1967 (ADEA)
> Whistleblower protection laws
> Employee Polygraph Protection Act (EPPA) - prohibits employers from using a lie detector test on an employee
> Veteran's Employment and Training Services (VETS)
> Compensation increases and evaluations (i.e. raises)
> Sexual harassment laws
> Americans With Disabilities Act (ADA)
> Holiday pay
> Employer dental, life, and vision insurance
> Privacy rights
> Pregnancy and parental leave
> Military leave
> The right to strike
> Public education for children
> Equal Pay Acts of 1963 & 2011 - requires employers pay men and women equally for the same amount of work
> Laws ending sweatshops in the United States
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Government unions steal money from working people. Private unions should survive on their own merit.... Government unions should be abolished
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.  No police unions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Police and fire unions are fine the rest should be eliminated.. Why do you hate police? Is that a requirement to be a leftist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I just knew you would be OK with police unions because your brother is a cop.  You are a typical Republican.  Your union and your welfare is ok, but not everyone elses.  Sickening.
Click to expand...



Federal government unions should be outlawed genius...that's what I meant, even FDR was against them...what states and cities do is their own business, as long as we don't bail them out like Obama did with the so-called stimulus get it straight Bobo


----------



## PoliticalChic

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know at least 5 hypocrite Republicans like you who think they are Republicans but if they were to be honest with themselves they have benefited from liberal progressive democratic policies.
> 
> *Did you know that labor unions made the following 36 things possible?*
> 
> Weekends without work
> All breaks at work, including your lunch breaks
> Paid vacation
> Family & Medical Leave Act (FMLA)
> Sick leave
> Social Security
> Minimum wage
> Civil Rights Act/Title VII - prohibits employer discrimination
> 8-hour work day
> Overtime pay
> Child labor laws
> Occupational Safety & Health Act (OSHA)
> 40-hour work week
> Workers' compensation (workers' comp)
> Unemployment insurance
> Pensions
> Workplace safety standards and regulations
> Employer health care insurance
> Collective bargaining rights for employees
> Wrongful termination laws
> Age Discrimination in Employment Act of 1967 (ADEA)
> Whistleblower protection laws
> Employee Polygraph Protection Act (EPPA) - prohibits employers from using a lie detector test on an employee
> Veteran's Employment and Training Services (VETS)
> Compensation increases and evaluations (i.e. raises)
> Sexual harassment laws
> Americans With Disabilities Act (ADA)
> Holiday pay
> Employer dental, life, and vision insurance
> Privacy rights
> Pregnancy and parental leave
> Military leave
> The right to strike
> Public education for children
> Equal Pay Acts of 1963 & 2011 - requires employers pay men and women equally for the same amount of work
> Laws ending sweatshops in the United States
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Government unions steal money from working people. Private unions should survive on their own merit.... Government unions should be abolished
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.  No police unions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Police and fire unions are fine the rest should be eliminated.. Why do you hate police? Is that a requirement to be a leftist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I just knew you would be OK with police unions because your brother is a cop.  You are a typical Republican.  Your union and your welfare is ok, but not everyone elses.  Sickening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Federal government unions should be outlawed genius...that's what I meant, even FDR was against them...what states and cities do is their own business, as long as we don't bail them out like Obama did with the so-called stimulus get it straight Bobo
Click to expand...



I'm gonna go a different route on this one, roc....

I have no beef with unions....any unions.
I feel that the Constitution covers them, as 'freedom of assembly."

It is the corrupt pols who sign off on their unjust demands that I object to.


I'm gonna suggest that we treat the situation like sports leagues.....if a union contract breaks the bank, the public fisc, or is harmful to the public, then penalize the party that signed off on it....

....no draft picks.....er, no members of that party on the next election ballot.


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know at least 5 hypocrite Republicans like you who think they are Republicans but if they were to be honest with themselves they have benefited from liberal progressive democratic policies.
> 
> *Did you know that labor unions made the following 36 things possible?*
> 
> Weekends without work
> All breaks at work, including your lunch breaks
> Paid vacation
> Family & Medical Leave Act (FMLA)
> Sick leave
> Social Security
> Minimum wage
> Civil Rights Act/Title VII - prohibits employer discrimination
> 8-hour work day
> Overtime pay
> Child labor laws
> Occupational Safety & Health Act (OSHA)
> 40-hour work week
> Workers' compensation (workers' comp)
> Unemployment insurance
> Pensions
> Workplace safety standards and regulations
> Employer health care insurance
> Collective bargaining rights for employees
> Wrongful termination laws
> Age Discrimination in Employment Act of 1967 (ADEA)
> Whistleblower protection laws
> Employee Polygraph Protection Act (EPPA) - prohibits employers from using a lie detector test on an employee
> Veteran's Employment and Training Services (VETS)
> Compensation increases and evaluations (i.e. raises)
> Sexual harassment laws
> Americans With Disabilities Act (ADA)
> Holiday pay
> Employer dental, life, and vision insurance
> Privacy rights
> Pregnancy and parental leave
> Military leave
> The right to strike
> Public education for children
> Equal Pay Acts of 1963 & 2011 - requires employers pay men and women equally for the same amount of work
> Laws ending sweatshops in the United States
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Government unions steal money from working people. Private unions should survive on their own merit.... Government unions should be abolished
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.  No police unions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Police and fire unions are fine the rest should be eliminated.. Why do you hate police? Is that a requirement to be a leftist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I just knew you would be OK with police unions because your brother is a cop.  You are a typical Republican.  Your union and your welfare is ok, but not everyone elses.  Sickening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Federal government unions should be outlawed genius...that's what I meant, even FDR was against them...what states and cities do is their own business, as long as we don't bail them out like Obama did with the so-called stimulus get it straight Bobo
Click to expand...

Or Flint.  Snyder should have never asked the Feds for $100 billion dollars.


----------



## TNHarley

They need a sense of responsibility. Responsibility would solve the parent problem, IMO.
They need opportunities and jobs. With that comes a sense of responsibility and the ability/want to be a good parent.
BTW, just because both parents are there, doesn't mean shit. They might be there physically but...


----------



## TNHarley

IUDs? Oh I cant wait for the next time bobo calls someone a fascist!


----------



## sealybobo

TNHarley said:


> IUDs? Oh I cant wait for the next time bobo calls someone a fascist!


Don't want an iud in your pussy, don't come asking for welfare.  That simple.  Are we fascist if we ask people on welfare to take a drug test or wear a condom?  Unfortunately HOPING they will wear condoms isn't cutting it.


----------



## Unkotare

And fish tries to pretend he's not racist.....

^^^^


----------



## ClosedCaption

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A real push to educate the next generation.
> 
> Two kids you gotta get fixed if you're on food stamps. Why not? My parents were smart enough to get fixed after 2 kids and we got out of poverty.
> 
> A push to end eubonics.
> 
> Better relationship with police
> 
> Free iud's in obamacare. Planned parenthood.
> 
> We got to get black women to stop becoming single moms.
> 
> White companies have to hire more blacks but they won't hire hood blacks.
> 
> When trump hillary or Sanders bring manufacturing jobs back home, put them in Detroit.
> 
> Bottom line they have to stop having children they won't raise. Lot of white trash need to take this advice.
> 
> There is no reason anyone who doesn't have kids can't make it in America. So make it first then have kids.
> 
> Take Ben Carson's advice. Don't vote for him but take his advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two kids you gotta get fixed if you're on food stamps. Why not? My parents were smart enough to get fixed after 2 kids and we got out of poverty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forced government sterilization
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok then how about to get any welfare you have to wear an IUD. It's just birth control. Don't want to wear one? Don't ask for welfare.
> 
> Are you going to be another thread detailer? Wouldn't you like to solve this problem? Wouldn't black people like to solve this problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You leftist quit making victims out of people and let real Americans unleash our economy and create jobs for Americans. Why do you liberals support foreign born kids being   shipped to this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't. Business wants the market flooded with workers.
> 
> By the way, 4% unemployment. Seems were back to needing more immigrants. Only lets make them all legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dude get it through your thick head...Obama's economy is part time, low wage, jobs. The rest are on disability, food stamps, with Obama phones..Get your head out of your ass
Click to expand...


I love when Republicans complain about the low wages after complaining about raising low wages


----------



## ClosedCaption

sealybobo said:


> A. Vote more. They faught for the right now don't exercise it.



Thats correct, they need to make voting a holiday or extend voting hours so that people who dont have leave or work 2 jobs etc will be able to vote.  But when its a choice between voting or missing money.  People are going to go for that money first.



> B. Blacks need to start taking the Republicans advice. Yes the Republicans are wrong about why crime is high. They don't understand its poverty that's the cause. But even still, being that they are in poverty, if they want out they can't wait for whitey. They got to do it themselves. And they are doing a horrible job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isnt one person sitting in a corner "waiting for whitey".  That whole made up scenario is the highest level of bs because not only does it portray blacks as lazy do nothings but it also suggests that blacks cant save themselves and are looking for a savior...white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why it's bad/mean/evil/racist to say black society is fucked up. Do I want what is best for blacks? Yes. Do I love and care about them as people? Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black society has always been fucked up, thats what happens when you make rules and laws that are different for blacks and whites.  One group gets affected more than the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A. Vote more. They faught for the right now don't exercise it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats correct, they need to make voting a holiday or extend voting hours so that people who dont have leave or work 2 jobs etc will be able to vote.  But when its a choice between voting or missing money.  People are going to go for that money first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Blacks need to start taking the Republicans advice. Yes the Republicans are wrong about why crime is high. They don't understand its poverty that's the cause. But even still, being that they are in poverty, if they want out they can't wait for whitey. They got to do it themselves. And they are doing a horrible job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isnt one person sitting in a corner "waiting for whitey".  That whole made up scenario is the highest level of bs because not only does it portray blacks as lazy do nothings but it also suggests that blacks cant save themselves and are looking for a savior...white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why it's bad/mean/evil/racist to say black society is fucked up. Do I want what is best for blacks? Yes. Do I love and care about them as people? Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black society has always been fucked up, thats what happens when you make rules and laws that are different for blacks and whites.  One group gets affected more than the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I know soooo many citizens who don't care or don't think it matters.

Unkotard thinks I'm racist but that's not true if I want what's best for them.

I'm convinced the solution is a bipartisan one. Help from us liberals but they then got to take Ben carsons advice.


----------



## sealybobo

No excuse for not voting. My dad does absentee easy peezy


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotard thinks I'm racist but that's not true if I want what's best for them.......




What a fucking douchebag. "Them" is not a lessor species to be oh-so-graciously guided and enlightened by the likes of YOU, asswipe. Your condescending, presumptuous pretense is painfully, transparently racist in its presumption of superiority. Fuck off, fish. Go fix yourself before pretending you have word one to offer to anyone else.


----------



## Jroc

ClosedCaption said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forced government sterilization
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Ok then how about to get any welfare you have to wear an IUD. It's just birth control. Don't want to wear one? Don't ask for welfare.
> 
> Are you going to be another thread detailer? Wouldn't you like to solve this problem? Wouldn't black people like to solve this problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You leftist quit making victims out of people and let real Americans unleash our economy and create jobs for Americans. Why do you liberals support foreign born kids being   shipped to this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't. Business wants the market flooded with workers.
> 
> By the way, 4% unemployment. Seems were back to needing more immigrants. Only lets make them all legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dude get it through your thick head...Obama's economy is part time, low wage, jobs. The rest are on disability, food stamps, with Obama phones..Get your head out of your ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love when Republicans complain about the low wages after complaining about raising low wages
Click to expand...



The leftist answer is raising the minimum wage of McDonald's workers,Yeah that'll do it


----------



## ClosedCaption

Either raise the wages or be against raising wages and stop complaining about the low wages you defend


----------



## ClosedCaption

sealybobo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A. Vote more. They faught for the right now don't exercise it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats correct, they need to make voting a holiday or extend voting hours so that people who dont have leave or work 2 jobs etc will be able to vote.  But when its a choice between voting or missing money.  People are going to go for that money first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Blacks need to start taking the Republicans advice. Yes the Republicans are wrong about why crime is high. They don't understand its poverty that's the cause. But even still, being that they are in poverty, if they want out they can't wait for whitey. They got to do it themselves. And they are doing a horrible job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isnt one person sitting in a corner "waiting for whitey".  That whole made up scenario is the highest level of bs because not only does it portray blacks as lazy do nothings but it also suggests that blacks cant save themselves and are looking for a savior...white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why it's bad/mean/evil/racist to say black society is fucked up. Do I want what is best for blacks? Yes. Do I love and care about them as people? Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black society has always been fucked up, thats what happens when you make rules and laws that are different for blacks and whites.  One group gets affected more than the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know soooo many citizens who don't care or don't think it matters.
> 
> Unkotard thinks I'm racist but that's not true if I want what's best for them.
> 
> I'm convinced the solution is a bipartisan one. Help from us liberals but they then got to take Ben carsons advice.
Click to expand...


Again, Ben Carson is repeating that old uncle Tom bullshit that pretends someone somewhere is sitting in a corner waiting for white people to save them. No one does that...so it's easy to stop doing it.


----------



## Jroc

PoliticalChic said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Government unions steal money from working people. Private unions should survive on their own merit.... Government unions should be abolished
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  No police unions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Police and fire unions are fine the rest should be eliminated.. Why do you hate police? Is that a requirement to be a leftist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I just knew you would be OK with police unions because your brother is a cop.  You are a typical Republican.  Your union and your welfare is ok, but not everyone elses.  Sickening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Federal government unions should be outlawed genius...that's what I meant, even FDR was against them...what states and cities do is their own business, as long as we don't bail them out like Obama did with the so-called stimulus get it straight Bobo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna go a different route on this one, roc....
> 
> I have no beef with unions....any unions.
> I feel that the Constitution covers them, as 'freedom of assembly."
> 
> It is the corrupt pols who sign off on their unjust demands that I object to.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna suggest that we treat the situation like sports leagues.....if a union contract breaks the bank, the public fisc, or is harmful to the public, then penalize the party that signed off on it....
> 
> ....no draft picks.....er, no members of that party on the next election ballot.
Click to expand...


These big, federal government unions, helped give us a second term of Obama  They organize and take money from these federal workers, which fund get out the vote efforts for the leftist. They shouldn't be financed by tax payers. These unions are anti American, they side with illegal immigrants, over american citizens, and against the American worker. Those who are in private unions, I have no problem with really, as long as it's voluntary. Nobody should be strong-armed and forced to join a union.


----------



## Jroc

ClosedCaption said:


> Either raise the wages or be against raising wages and stop complaining about the low wages you defend




I'm for  good jobs staffed by Americans. You support low skilled, low wage jobs,.and unlimited immigration which lowers wages for Americans. you leftist are anti american scumbags


----------



## ClosedCaption

Jroc said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either raise the wages or be against raising wages and stop complaining about the low wages you defend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm for  good jobs staffed by Americans. You support low skilled, low wage jobs,.and unlimited immigration which lowers wages for Americans. you leftist are anti american scumbags
Click to expand...


You hears me, and you dodged it


----------



## Jroc

ClosedCaption said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either raise the wages or be against raising wages and stop complaining about the low wages you defend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm for  good jobs staffed by Americans. You support low skilled, low wage jobs,.and unlimited immigration which lowers wages for Americans. you leftist are anti american scumbags
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hears me, and you dodged it
Click to expand...


You're too simple minded to get it...That's true with most leftist, accept of course those at the top ,who throw little bones to you idiots as they get rich.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Jroc said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  No police unions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police and fire unions are fine the rest should be eliminated.. Why do you hate police? Is that a requirement to be a leftist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I just knew you would be OK with police unions because your brother is a cop.  You are a typical Republican.  Your union and your welfare is ok, but not everyone elses.  Sickening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Federal government unions should be outlawed genius...that's what I meant, even FDR was against them...what states and cities do is their own business, as long as we don't bail them out like Obama did with the so-called stimulus get it straight Bobo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna go a different route on this one, roc....
> 
> I have no beef with unions....any unions.
> I feel that the Constitution covers them, as 'freedom of assembly."
> 
> It is the corrupt pols who sign off on their unjust demands that I object to.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna suggest that we treat the situation like sports leagues.....if a union contract breaks the bank, the public fisc, or is harmful to the public, then penalize the party that signed off on it....
> 
> ....no draft picks.....er, no members of that party on the next election ballot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These big, federal government unions, helped give us a second term of Obama  They organize and take money from these federal workers, which fund get out the vote efforts for the leftist. They shouldn't be financed by tax payers. These unions are anti American, they side with illegal immigrants, over american citizens, and against the American worker. Those who are in private unions, I have no problem with really, as long as it's voluntary. Nobody should be strong-armed and forced to join a union.
Click to expand...



I agree with this..." Nobody should be strong-armed and forced to join a union."

Beyond that.....they have the same rights to do what's best for themselves.
It's the politicians that corrupt the system, using public funds to buy votes.
They should be charged with bribery.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Jroc said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either raise the wages or be against raising wages and stop complaining about the low wages you defend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm for  good jobs staffed by Americans. You support low skilled, low wage jobs,.and unlimited immigration which lowers wages for Americans. you leftist are anti american scumbags
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hears me, and you dodged it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too simple minded to get it...That's true with most leftist, accept of course those at the top ,who throw little bones to you idiots as they get rich.
Click to expand...


You dodged it again.  You want it both ways.  You stand against raising the wages and at the same time complain about the wages you're helping to keep down.

I mean you can stick your foot in the water but don't complain when your socks get wet.


----------



## PoliticalChic

ClosedCaption said:


> Either raise the wages or be against raising wages and stop complaining about the low wages you defend




Minimum wage laws are a tool to encourage racial discrimination.

" FDR talked Congress into creating Social Security in 1935 and* imposing the nation’s first comprehensive minimum-wage law in 1938.* While to this day he gets a great deal of credit for these two measures from the general public, many economists have a different perspective.* The minimum-wage law prices many of the inexperienced, the young, the unskilled, and the disadvantaged out of the labor market. (For example, the minimum-wage provisions passed as part of another act in 1933 threw an estimated 500,000 blacks out of work.) *"
http://fee.org/media/12185/great-myths-print-final.pdf


Only the uneducated, who don't know about FDR's opinions of minorities, would imagine that he didn't know what he was doing.


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok then how about to get any welfare you have to wear an IUD. It's just birth control. Don't want to wear one? Don't ask for welfare.
> 
> Are you going to be another thread detailer? Wouldn't you like to solve this problem? Wouldn't black people like to solve this problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You leftist quit making victims out of people and let real Americans unleash our economy and create jobs for Americans. Why do you liberals support foreign born kids being   shipped to this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't. Business wants the market flooded with workers.
> 
> By the way, 4% unemployment. Seems were back to needing more immigrants. Only lets make them all legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dude get it through your thick head...Obama's economy is part time, low wage, jobs. The rest are on disability, food stamps, with Obama phones..Get your head out of your ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love when Republicans complain about the low wages after complaining about raising low wages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftist answer is raising the minimum wage of McDonald's workers,Yeah that'll do it
Click to expand...

I heard a really interesting piece on NPR today about Alabama and how the large black population is very poor and the one town that's 93% white has all the money. I guess things aren't that much better down south for blacks than they are up north like southern usmb members suggest. I'll post it tomorrow when I'm near a computer. Not that you'll listen. 

The guy talked about a Henry Ford economy. He realized if people have money the economy works.

You guys couldn't have a thoughtful discussion if you tried. You and unkotard offer nothing.


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either raise the wages or be against raising wages and stop complaining about the low wages you defend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm for  good jobs staffed by Americans. You support low skilled, low wage jobs,.and unlimited immigration which lowers wages for Americans. you leftist are anti american scumbags
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hears me, and you dodged it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too simple minded to get it...That's true with most leftist, accept of course those at the top ,who throw little bones to you idiots as they get rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dodged it again.  You want it both ways.  You stand against raising the wages and at the same time complain about the wages you're helping to keep down.
> 
> I mean you can stick your foot in the water but don't complain when your socks get wet.
Click to expand...

You can't have a serious conversation with these people.

And it's funny because I'm taking a very Republican position on this. The only reason jroc's got a problem with me is because he too comes from a one parent home himself. The fact is, that's probably the number one problem with the black community. Most criminals and unemployed people come from broken homes.

Why is it racist to point out this problem is especially bad in the black community? It is!

And I don't care what unkotard says because he isn't advancing the conversation one bit


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotard thinks I'm racist but that's not true if I want what's best for them.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking douchebag. "Them" is not a lessor species to be oh-so-graciously guided and enlightened by the likes of YOU, asswipe. Your condescending, presumptuous pretense is painfully, transparently racist in its presumption of superiority. Fuck off, fish. Go fix yourself before pretending you have word one to offer to anyone else.
Click to expand...

No one said they are a lesser species. Are you suggesting its all whiteys fault? 

Listen ass. The fatherless is especially bad in the black community. At the same time, crime is especially bad there too. No coincidence ass.

And what do you think needs to be done to fix a Detroit? If you don't have an opinion, fuck off


----------



## sealybobo

I


ClosedCaption said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A. Vote more. They faught for the right now don't exercise it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats correct, they need to make voting a holiday or extend voting hours so that people who dont have leave or work 2 jobs etc will be able to vote.  But when its a choice between voting or missing money.  People are going to go for that money first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Blacks need to start taking the Republicans advice. Yes the Republicans are wrong about why crime is high. They don't understand its poverty that's the cause. But even still, being that they are in poverty, if they want out they can't wait for whitey. They got to do it themselves. And they are doing a horrible job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isnt one person sitting in a corner "waiting for whitey".  That whole made up scenario is the highest level of bs because not only does it portray blacks as lazy do nothings but it also suggests that blacks cant save themselves and are looking for a savior...white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why it's bad/mean/evil/racist to say black society is fucked up. Do I want what is best for blacks? Yes. Do I love and care about them as people? Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black society has always been fucked up, thats what happens when you make rules and laws that are different for blacks and whites.  One group gets affected more than the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know soooo many citizens who don't care or don't think it matters.
> 
> Unkotard thinks I'm racist but that's not true if I want what's best for them.
> 
> I'm convinced the solution is a bipartisan one. Help from us liberals but they then got to take Ben carsons advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, Ben Carson is repeating that old uncle Tom bullshit that pretends someone somewhere is sitting in a corner waiting for white people to save them. No one does that...so it's easy to stop doing it.
Click to expand...

Im talking about advice like not having baby mamas and taking school more seriously.

Bill Cosby may be a dick but that doesn't mean he's all wrong. Focusing on Cosby instead of the problem blacks have with rearing their children is just a distraction.

Ben carson is fucked up yes but know who's more fucked up? Poor blacks.

When Americans go abroad and brag we're the greatest foreigner always brings up our ghettos


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotard thinks I'm racist but that's not true if I want what's best for them.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking douchebag. "Them" is not a lessor species to be oh-so-graciously guided and enlightened by the likes of YOU, asswipe. Your condescending, presumptuous pretense is painfully, transparently racist in its presumption of superiority. Fuck off, fish. Go fix yourself before pretending you have word one to offer to anyone else.
Click to expand...

New rule. If you have no opinion about the subject, don't comment. Don't comment on how you feel about my opinion without giving your input.

Do you think the high crime and poverty is black peoples fault? Yes or no and why do you believe that?

If I'm wrong at least tell me how or why I'm wrong. Blacks on usmb have said whites do it too. But the fact is the problems bigger in the black community.

And I'm a liberal so you don't have to tell me whites are to blame. I get that. My point here is so many blacks are having kids they aren't raising and that's causing the perpetual poverty and high crime. That's not whiteys fault


----------



## sealybobo

PoliticalChic said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police and fire unions are fine the rest should be eliminated.. Why do you hate police? Is that a requirement to be a leftist?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I just knew you would be OK with police unions because your brother is a cop.  You are a typical Republican.  Your union and your welfare is ok, but not everyone elses.  Sickening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Federal government unions should be outlawed genius...that's what I meant, even FDR was against them...what states and cities do is their own business, as long as we don't bail them out like Obama did with the so-called stimulus get it straight Bobo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna go a different route on this one, roc....
> 
> I have no beef with unions....any unions.
> I feel that the Constitution covers them, as 'freedom of assembly."
> 
> It is the corrupt pols who sign off on their unjust demands that I object to.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna suggest that we treat the situation like sports leagues.....if a union contract breaks the bank, the public fisc, or is harmful to the public, then penalize the party that signed off on it....
> 
> ....no draft picks.....er, no members of that party on the next election ballot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These big, federal government unions, helped give us a second term of Obama  They organize and take money from these federal workers, which fund get out the vote efforts for the leftist. They shouldn't be financed by tax payers. These unions are anti American, they side with illegal immigrants, over american citizens, and against the American worker. Those who are in private unions, I have no problem with really, as long as it's voluntary. Nobody should be strong-armed and forced to join a union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this..." Nobody should be strong-armed and forced to join a union."
> 
> Beyond that.....they have the same rights to do what's best for themselves.
> It's the politicians that corrupt the system, using public funds to buy votes.
> They should be charged with bribery.
Click to expand...

If Ford workers opted out of the union and they didn't get all the benefits ID be cool with that but they do benefit from collective bargaining and profit sharing and pensions they wouldn't have if it weren't for the unions.


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok then how about to get any welfare you have to wear an IUD. It's just birth control. Don't want to wear one? Don't ask for welfare.
> 
> Are you going to be another thread detailer? Wouldn't you like to solve this problem? Wouldn't black people like to solve this problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You leftist quit making victims out of people and let real Americans unleash our economy and create jobs for Americans. Why do you liberals support foreign born kids being   shipped to this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't. Business wants the market flooded with workers.
> 
> By the way, 4% unemployment. Seems were back to needing more immigrants. Only lets make them all legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dude get it through your thick head...Obama's economy is part time, low wage, jobs. The rest are on disability, food stamps, with Obama phones..Get your head out of your ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love when Republicans complain about the low wages after complaining about raising low wages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftist answer is raising the minimum wage of McDonald's workers,Yeah that'll do it
Click to expand...

That's a start


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok then how about to get any welfare you have to wear an IUD. It's just birth control. Don't want to wear one? Don't ask for welfare.
> 
> Are you going to be another thread detailer? Wouldn't you like to solve this problem? Wouldn't black people like to solve this problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You leftist quit making victims out of people and let real Americans unleash our economy and create jobs for Americans. Why do you liberals support foreign born kids being   shipped to this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't. Business wants the market flooded with workers.
> 
> By the way, 4% unemployment. Seems were back to needing more immigrants. Only lets make them all legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dude get it through your thick head...Obama's economy is part time, low wage, jobs. The rest are on disability, food stamps, with Obama phones..Get your head out of your ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love when Republicans complain about the low wages after complaining about raising low wages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftist answer is raising the minimum wage of McDonald's workers,Yeah that'll do it
Click to expand...

Why aren't there any malls or Kroger's Walmart or meijer in Detroit? There are 3 Kroger's 2 meijers two Walmart all near my house. Lots of jobs for poor people and young people to get them started. No targets in Detroit. Detroit wishes these shitty paying jobs would come but they won't. Know why? Too dangerous and too much theft. Why is that? Too many fatherless detroiters.

This is something blacks can do for themselves. It's a way out of poverty. No reason a person in America without kids can't make it out of poverty


----------



## sealybobo

I don't care if I sound racist. It is not my intent. Vet over that. Address the point I'm making. Poor White people can take the same advice but 


A. The problem isn't as bad in the white community and

B. Poor whites aren't blaming whites for their woes, usually they blame the Democrats because the listen to fox or watch rush.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...
> 
> And I'm a liberal so you don't have to tell me whites are to blame. I get that. ....




I never said that, you idiot. If you are, that's on you. Just how fucking stupid are you, fish?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> And I'm a liberal so you don't have to tell me whites are to blame. I get that. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that, you idiot. If you are, that's on you. Just how fucking stupid are you, fish?
Click to expand...

You never said anything, still. Get the fuck out of this thread you little Asian pussy


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> And I'm a liberal so you don't have to tell me whites are to blame. I get that. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that, you idiot. If you are, that's on you. Just how fucking stupid are you, fish?
Click to expand...

Oh so you're saying blacks are to blame then. How so you racist prick?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> .....Get the fuck out of this thread you little Asian pussy




Once again proving you are a racist and a fucking MORON, fish.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> And I'm a liberal so you don't have to tell me whites are to blame. I get that. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that, you idiot. If you are, that's on you. Just how fucking stupid are you, fish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so you're saying blacks are to blame then......
Click to expand...



I didn't say that either, you blithering fucking idiot.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....Get the fuck out of this thread you little Asian pussy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again proving you are a racist and a fucking MORON, fish.
Click to expand...

Whatever. You're worse than a piece of shit. You are nothing. You offer us nothing. Piss off little b


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> And I'm a liberal so you don't have to tell me whites are to blame. I get that. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that, you idiot. If you are, that's on you. Just how fucking stupid are you, fish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so you're saying blacks are to blame then......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say that either, you blithering fucking idiot.
Click to expand...

What did you say? You said nothing.

And you know I'm not the only person who's called you out on being a loser and never offering anything to any conversation.

You aren't helping so run along you little pussy


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....Get the fuck out of this thread you little Asian pussy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again proving you are a racist and a fucking MORON, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever. .....
Click to expand...


Spoken like a dimwitted teenager. You're a pathetic, racist idiot, fish.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....Get the fuck out of this thread you little Asian pussy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again proving you are a racist and a fucking MORON, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever. .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spoken like a dimwitted teenager. You're a pathetic, racist idiot, fish.
Click to expand...

Asshole who contributes nothing but to call me racist when it's probably you who's the racist but who would know?

Just go away loser


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....Get the fuck out of this thread you little Asian pussy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again proving you are a racist and a fucking MORON, fish.
Click to expand...


Here is a great story I heard on NPR why non rich people of all colors should NEVER vote Republican.  

The fight to increase the minimum wage in Alabama boiled over last week in the wealthy city of Mountain Brook near Birmingham.  92% of the citizens are white.  These protesters are mad that the Republican-controlled Alabama House of Representatives just passed a bill to prevent local governments from setting their own minimum wage. The legislature took up the matter after the Birmingham City Council voted to raise the minimum wage from 7.25 to 10.10 an hour beginning next year.

Republicans say they worry businesses will move to places where they can pay their workers less but they've done studies and it doesn't happen.  Companies don't up and leave to another city where the minimum wage is lower.  That's NONSENSE!  But that won't stop Republicans like you from saying it.

We take care our poor people the worst in Alabama, so what are we going to do, continue to let people starve, live in poverty? And the reason we are sick is because we're not making enough money to take care of ourselves.

I guess the South doesn't treat blacks better than we do up here in the north like some USMB members have suggested.  Alabama Lawmakers Fight Minimum Wage Increase In Birmingham


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....Get the fuck out of this thread you little Asian pussy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again proving you are a racist and a fucking MORON, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever. .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spoken like a dimwitted teenager. You're a pathetic, racist idiot, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asshole who contributes nothing but to call me racist when it's probably you who's the racist but who would know?
> 
> Just go away loser
Click to expand...






If hearing the truth hurts your little feelings, stop being a fucking racist.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....Get the fuck out of this thread you little Asian pussy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again proving you are a racist and a fucking MORON, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a great story I heard on NPR why non rich people of all colors should NEVER vote Republican.
> 
> The fight to increase the minimum wage in Alabama boiled over last week in the wealthy city of Mountain Brook near Birmingham.  92% of the citizens are white.  These protesters are mad that the Republican-controlled Alabama House of Representatives just passed a bill to prevent local governments from setting their own minimum wage. The legislature took up the matter after the Birmingham City Council voted to raise the minimum wage from 7.25 to 10.10 an hour beginning next year.
> 
> Republicans say they worry businesses will move to places where they can pay their workers less but they've done studies and it doesn't happen.  Companies don't up and leave to another city where the minimum wage is lower.  That's NONSENSE!  But that won't stop Republicans like you from saying it.
> 
> We take care our poor people the worst in Alabama, so what are we going to do, continue to let people starve, live in poverty? And the reason we are sick is because we're not making enough money to take care of ourselves.
> 
> I guess the South doesn't treat blacks better than we do up here in the north like some USMB members have suggested.  Alabama Lawmakers Fight Minimum Wage Increase In Birmingham
Click to expand...






What a surprise to hear leftist BS on NPR.


----------



## ClosedCaption

sealybobo said:


> I
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A. Vote more. They faught for the right now don't exercise it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats correct, they need to make voting a holiday or extend voting hours so that people who dont have leave or work 2 jobs etc will be able to vote.  But when its a choice between voting or missing money.  People are going to go for that money first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Blacks need to start taking the Republicans advice. Yes the Republicans are wrong about why crime is high. They don't understand its poverty that's the cause. But even still, being that they are in poverty, if they want out they can't wait for whitey. They got to do it themselves. And they are doing a horrible job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isnt one person sitting in a corner "waiting for whitey".  That whole made up scenario is the highest level of bs because not only does it portray blacks as lazy do nothings but it also suggests that blacks cant save themselves and are looking for a savior...white people.
> 
> Black society has always been fucked up, thats what happens when you make rules and laws that are different for blacks and whites.  One group gets affected more than the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know soooo many citizens who don't care or don't think it matters.
> 
> Unkotard thinks I'm racist but that's not true if I want what's best for them.
> 
> I'm convinced the solution is a bipartisan one. Help from us liberals but they then got to take Ben carsons advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, Ben Carson is repeating that old uncle Tom bullshit that pretends someone somewhere is sitting in a corner waiting for white people to save them. No one does that...so it's easy to stop doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im talking about advice like not having baby mamas and taking school more seriously.
> 
> Bill Cosby may be a dick but that doesn't mean he's all wrong. Focusing on Cosby instead of the problem blacks have with rearing their children is just a distraction.
> 
> Ben carson is fucked up yes but know who's more fucked up? Poor blacks.
> 
> When Americans go abroad and brag we're the greatest foreigner always brings up our ghettos
Click to expand...



None of those things will change systematic racism.  People bring up the ghettos...ok, blacks didnt create the ghettos and they arent at fault for their existence unless I've missed something.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Dont have a baby mama and "take school more serious" whatever that means (wink blacks dont like learning, like it more wink) and all will be fine.  How?  IDK, but those things sound good


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....Get the fuck out of this thread you little Asian pussy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again proving you are a racist and a fucking MORON, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a great story I heard on NPR why non rich people of all colors should NEVER vote Republican.
> 
> The fight to increase the minimum wage in Alabama boiled over last week in the wealthy city of Mountain Brook near Birmingham.  92% of the citizens are white.  These protesters are mad that the Republican-controlled Alabama House of Representatives just passed a bill to prevent local governments from setting their own minimum wage. The legislature took up the matter after the Birmingham City Council voted to raise the minimum wage from 7.25 to 10.10 an hour beginning next year.
> 
> Republicans say they worry businesses will move to places where they can pay their workers less but they've done studies and it doesn't happen.  Companies don't up and leave to another city where the minimum wage is lower.  That's NONSENSE!  But that won't stop Republicans like you from saying it.
> 
> We take care our poor people the worst in Alabama, so what are we going to do, continue to let people starve, live in poverty? And the reason we are sick is because we're not making enough money to take care of ourselves.
> 
> I guess the South doesn't treat blacks better than we do up here in the north like some USMB members have suggested.  Alabama Lawmakers Fight Minimum Wage Increase In Birmingham
Click to expand...


Minimum wage increases do nothing but shrink the job market for young, inexperienced, workers who may never get a chance. If left up to you fools, they may end up in jail instead of working their first job


----------



## Jroc

ClosedCaption said:


> Dont have a baby mama and "take school more serious" whatever that means (wink blacks dont like learning, like it more wink) and all will be fine.  How?  IDK, but those things sound good




It's not racial, white people living in the same society, same neighborhoods turn out the same. This is the leftist utopia, created and fomented by the leftist scum, who make victums out of people, and lower the bar of common decency and morality...you must be proud


----------



## ClosedCaption

Jroc said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont have a baby mama and "take school more serious" whatever that means (wink blacks dont like learning, like it more wink) and all will be fine.  How?  IDK, but those things sound good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not racial, white people living in the same society, same neighborhoods turn out the same. This is the leftist utopia, created and fomented by the leftist scum, who make victums out of people, and lower the bar of common decency and morality...you must be proud
Click to expand...


Are you saying its not racial in a thread with this title?


----------



## Jroc

ClosedCaption said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont have a baby mama and "take school more serious" whatever that means (wink blacks dont like learning, like it more wink) and all will be fine.  How?  IDK, but those things sound good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not racial, white people living in the same society, same neighborhoods turn out the same. This is the leftist utopia, created and fomented by the leftist scum, who make victums out of people, and lower the bar of common decency and morality...you must be proud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying its not racial in a thread with this title?
Click to expand...

Plenty of white baby mamas, baby daddys, and white thugs in the hood


----------



## PoliticalChic

Jroc said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  No police unions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police and fire unions are fine the rest should be eliminated.. Why do you hate police? Is that a requirement to be a leftist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I just knew you would be OK with police unions because your brother is a cop.  You are a typical Republican.  Your union and your welfare is ok, but not everyone elses.  Sickening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Federal government unions should be outlawed genius...that's what I meant, even FDR was against them...what states and cities do is their own business, as long as we don't bail them out like Obama did with the so-called stimulus get it straight Bobo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna go a different route on this one, roc....
> 
> I have no beef with unions....any unions.
> I feel that the Constitution covers them, as 'freedom of assembly."
> 
> It is the corrupt pols who sign off on their unjust demands that I object to.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna suggest that we treat the situation like sports leagues.....if a union contract breaks the bank, the public fisc, or is harmful to the public, then penalize the party that signed off on it....
> 
> ....no draft picks.....er, no members of that party on the next election ballot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These big, federal government unions, helped give us a second term of Obama  They organize and take money from these federal workers, which fund get out the vote efforts for the leftist. They shouldn't be financed by tax payers. These unions are anti American, they side with illegal immigrants, over american citizens, and against the American worker. Those who are in private unions, I have no problem with really, as long as it's voluntary. Nobody should be strong-armed and forced to join a union.
Click to expand...


They known who will keep taking care of them....
...that's what a union is supposed to do.


Too bad there's no way to keep the politicians honest.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

sealybobo said:


> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.



The Great Society eliminated the need for a black male head of household. It worked exactly as planned


----------



## MrShangles

oldsoul said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest we do about it?
Click to expand...


Here is a novel idea. If you're on government help of any kind. Don't spread the legs, because if you're getting government help evidently you can't afford to raise a child.
I'm tired of paying for deadbeat parents kids.
If you bring a child into this world it's your responsibility to take care of it. Not the tax payers! 

Just makes me wish all government handouts would go broke, make people take care of there self.

Since I'm on the soap box already, here's what I think about food stamps (sorry EBT card, don't want anyone to be ashamed to use it). If you are 300 pounds maybe you shouldn't receive any, but thats what I think, 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....Get the fuck out of this thread you little Asian pussy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again proving you are a racist and a fucking MORON, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever. .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spoken like a dimwitted teenager. You're a pathetic, racist idiot, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asshole who contributes nothing but to call me racist when it's probably you who's the racist but who would know?
> 
> Just go away loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If hearing the truth hurts your little feelings, stop being a fucking racist.
Click to expand...


But I'm not being a racist.  And maybe if you could argue the points I'm making instead of just attacking me, maybe would could come to a conclusion but you never offer one ounce of constructive replies of any shape.  It's almost maddening.

So on NPR I was listening to a guy who wrote about the Board Walk Atlanta City.  He talked about how when blacks moved in whites moved out.  Whites never want to live with black people.  That's half the problem.  White flight.  I don't completely blame blacks for their woes.  In fact I get it that it isn't all their fault.

What I'm pointing out are the things that are their fault.  No one in America has to stay in poverty.  No one.  If you stay single and without kids you can save and go to school or just get a modest job and save until you have enough money to get out of poverty or get a better job.  No reason you have to remain working part time or under the table but that may be how you start.  But you got to save and get out, or just save and keep working.  My grandmother never made much more than minimum wage yet she saved hundreds of thousands of dollars and paid off her home.  And she had kids.  So imagine some poor person of any color graduating highschool in America and you have the world at your fingertips.  Any foreigner would be happy to have that opportunity.  So what do too many poor blacks do?  They have kids before they are ready.

If the truth makes me racist then I'm a racist.

But I also completely see how white America has created a buffer between them and blacks and that is keeping black people down.

My point is it is time for black people to stop having babies before they are ready.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....Get the fuck out of this thread you little Asian pussy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again proving you are a racist and a fucking MORON, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a great story I heard on NPR why non rich people of all colors should NEVER vote Republican.
> 
> The fight to increase the minimum wage in Alabama boiled over last week in the wealthy city of Mountain Brook near Birmingham.  92% of the citizens are white.  These protesters are mad that the Republican-controlled Alabama House of Representatives just passed a bill to prevent local governments from setting their own minimum wage. The legislature took up the matter after the Birmingham City Council voted to raise the minimum wage from 7.25 to 10.10 an hour beginning next year.
> 
> Republicans say they worry businesses will move to places where they can pay their workers less but they've done studies and it doesn't happen.  Companies don't up and leave to another city where the minimum wage is lower.  That's NONSENSE!  But that won't stop Republicans like you from saying it.
> 
> We take care our poor people the worst in Alabama, so what are we going to do, continue to let people starve, live in poverty? And the reason we are sick is because we're not making enough money to take care of ourselves.
> 
> I guess the South doesn't treat blacks better than we do up here in the north like some USMB members have suggested.  Alabama Lawmakers Fight Minimum Wage Increase In Birmingham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a surprise to hear leftist BS on NPR.
Click to expand...

You don't agree with the left or the right it seems.  You are gray on everything fuck face.


----------



## sealybobo

MrShangles said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest we do about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a novel idea. If you're on government help of any kind. Don't spread the legs, because if you're getting government help evidently you can't afford to raise a child.
> I'm tired of paying for deadbeat parents kids.
> If you bring a child into this world it's your responsibility to take care of it. Not the tax payers!
> 
> Just makes me wish all government handouts would go broke, make people take care of there self.
> 
> Since I'm on the soap box already, here's what I think about food stamps (sorry EBT card, don't want anyone to be ashamed to use it). If you are 300 pounds maybe you shouldn't receive any, but thats what I think,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

And you should only get the essentials.  Butter, milk, rice, spagetti, sauce, ground beef, chicken, fish, etc.

No YooHoo's, potato chips, twizlers, mountain dew, lobster,


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> And I'm a liberal so you don't have to tell me whites are to blame. I get that. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that, you idiot. If you are, that's on you. Just how fucking stupid are you, fish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so you're saying blacks are to blame then......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say that either, you blithering fucking idiot.
Click to expand...

You didn't say anything.  Never have.  Who are you?


----------



## sealybobo

CrusaderFrank said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Society eliminated the need for a black male head of household. It worked exactly as planned
Click to expand...

It's not just happening to black men.  I don't know about the Great Society but I know since women's lib a lot more women are going it alone.  They don't need a bad husband anymore.  Better to just get a dumb guy to pay child support and babysit on weekends so mom can go be a whore and find another baby daddy to subsodize her for 18 more years.


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either raise the wages or be against raising wages and stop complaining about the low wages you defend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm for  good jobs staffed by Americans. You support low skilled, low wage jobs,.and unlimited immigration which lowers wages for Americans. you leftist are anti american scumbags
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hears me, and you dodged it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too simple minded to get it...That's true with most leftist, accept of course those at the top ,who throw little bones to you idiots as they get rich.
Click to expand...

What you don't seem to get is that yes, we need more minimum wage jobs in poor areas and we need a higher minimum wage.  

Alabama Lawmakers Fight Minimum Wage Increase In Birmingham

Seems like it isn't just blacks in the north who are unhappy or being discriminated against.  

So tell me Jroc, what is wrong with black people in Alabama?  Are you suggesting all black people are lazy and looking for a handout?  I'm trying to figure out how much of a racist you are.  Because you clearly think you are better/smarter than black Detroiters.  Right?  I mean you came from a broken home too and yet you made it.

Could that have anything to do with you being white?  That does help you know.  Opens a lot of doors.


----------



## Mudda

The problem with the black community? 

Too many nignags.


----------



## oldsoul

Mudda said:


> The problem with the black community?
> 
> Too many nignags.


 Not sure what that means, but it doesn't sound like a wonderful pet name.
To answer the OP, too many people paying race politics with their lives, too many gangs, too many young people who have lost hope, too many people who do not see a way out of poverty, too many people calling folks like Ben Carson, Russell Wilson, and the like "sell-outs" and "Uncle Toms". It is not their fault YOU didn't get out, it is not their fault that you have not changed your attitude. It's about time we had a "black leader" that told it like it is, if you want to get out, YOU need to do what it takes.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again proving you are a racist and a fucking MORON, fish.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever. .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spoken like a dimwitted teenager. You're a pathetic, racist idiot, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asshole who contributes nothing but to call me racist when it's probably you who's the racist but who would know?
> 
> Just go away loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If hearing the truth hurts your little feelings, stop being a fucking racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I'm not being a racist.  And maybe if you could argue the points I'm making instead of just attacking me, maybe would could come to a conclusion but you never offer one ounce of constructive replies of any shape.  It's almost maddening.
> 
> So on NPR I was listening to a guy who wrote about the Board Walk Atlanta City.  He talked about how when blacks moved in whites moved out.  Whites never want to live with black people.  That's half the problem.  White flight.  I don't completely blame blacks for their woes.  In fact I get it that it isn't all their fault.
> 
> What I'm pointing out are the things that are their fault.  No one in America has to stay in poverty.  No one.  If you stay single and without kids you can save and go to school or just get a modest job and save until you have enough money to get out of poverty or get a better job.  No reason you have to remain working part time or under the table but that may be how you start.  But you got to save and get out, or just save and keep working.  My grandmother never made much more than minimum wage yet she saved hundreds of thousands of dollars and paid off her home.  And she had kids.  So imagine some poor person of any color graduating highschool in America and you have the world at your fingertips.  Any foreigner would be happy to have that opportunity.  So what do too many poor blacks do?  They have kids before they are ready.
> 
> If the truth makes me racist then I'm a racist.
> 
> But I also completely see how white America has created a buffer between them and blacks and that is keeping black people down.
> 
> My point is it is time for black people to stop having babies before they are ready.
Click to expand...










Every racist like you thinks he's 'right,' and thinks that makes his racism justified. All of you are wrong, fish.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest we do about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a novel idea. If you're on government help of any kind. Don't spread the legs, because if you're getting government help evidently you can't afford to raise a child.
> I'm tired of paying for deadbeat parents kids.
> If you bring a child into this world it's your responsibility to take care of it. Not the tax payers!
> 
> Just makes me wish all government handouts would go broke, make people take care of there self.
> 
> Since I'm on the soap box already, here's what I think about food stamps (sorry EBT card, don't want anyone to be ashamed to use it). If you are 300 pounds maybe you shouldn't receive any, but thats what I think,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you should only get the essentials.  Butter, milk, rice, spagetti, sauce, ground beef, chicken, fish, etc.
> 
> ,
Click to expand...




Those are the essentials, huh? Now we know what kind of disgusting fat slob you are, fish.


----------



## MrShangles

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest we do about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a novel idea. If you're on government help of any kind. Don't spread the legs, because if you're getting government help evidently you can't afford to raise a child.
> I'm tired of paying for deadbeat parents kids.
> If you bring a child into this world it's your responsibility to take care of it. Not the tax payers!
> 
> Just makes me wish all government handouts would go broke, make people take care of there self.
> 
> Since I'm on the soap box already, here's what I think about food stamps (sorry EBT card, don't want anyone to be ashamed to use it). If you are 300 pounds maybe you shouldn't receive any, but thats what I think,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you should only get the essentials.  Butter, milk, rice, spagetti, sauce, ground beef, chicken, fish, etc.
> 
> ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the essentials, huh? Now we know what kind of disgusting fat slob you are, fish.
Click to expand...


 The people sucking on the government teet , are they disgusting fat slobs too.
Or have they just been held down by the man? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Unkotare

MrShangles said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest we do about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a novel idea. If you're on government help of any kind. Don't spread the legs, because if you're getting government help evidently you can't afford to raise a child.
> I'm tired of paying for deadbeat parents kids.
> If you bring a child into this world it's your responsibility to take care of it. Not the tax payers!
> 
> Just makes me wish all government handouts would go broke, make people take care of there self.
> 
> Since I'm on the soap box already, here's what I think about food stamps (sorry EBT card, don't want anyone to be ashamed to use it). If you are 300 pounds maybe you shouldn't receive any, but thats what I think,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you should only get the essentials.  Butter, milk, rice, spagetti, sauce, ground beef, chicken, fish, etc.
> 
> ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the essentials, huh? Now we know what kind of disgusting fat slob you are, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people sucking on the government teet , are they disgusting fat slobs too.
> k
Click to expand...




Depends on the individual, doesn't it?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest we do about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a novel idea. If you're on government help of any kind. Don't spread the legs, because if you're getting government help evidently you can't afford to raise a child.
> I'm tired of paying for deadbeat parents kids.
> If you bring a child into this world it's your responsibility to take care of it. Not the tax payers!
> 
> Just makes me wish all government handouts would go broke, make people take care of there self.
> 
> Since I'm on the soap box already, here's what I think about food stamps (sorry EBT card, don't want anyone to be ashamed to use it). If you are 300 pounds maybe you shouldn't receive any, but thats what I think,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you should only get the essentials.  Butter, milk, rice, spagetti, sauce, ground beef, chicken, fish, etc.
> 
> ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the essentials, huh? Now we know what kind of disgusting fat slob you are, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people sucking on the government teet , are they disgusting fat slobs too.
> k
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the individual, doesn't it?
Click to expand...

It turns out zip code plays a big part in whether or not people become successful. In other words, it isn't that the kids that live in 90210 arent smarter than blacks in detroit. They just have more opportunities.

Better schools, better jobs, more taxes, better connections, better parents, better friends.

Things aren't fair for the black community so they are going to have to fix their own communities themselves. And move to a better zip code


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest we do about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a novel idea. If you're on government help of any kind. Don't spread the legs, because if you're getting government help evidently you can't afford to raise a child.
> I'm tired of paying for deadbeat parents kids.
> If you bring a child into this world it's your responsibility to take care of it. Not the tax payers!
> 
> Just makes me wish all government handouts would go broke, make people take care of there self.
> 
> Since I'm on the soap box already, here's what I think about food stamps (sorry EBT card, don't want anyone to be ashamed to use it). If you are 300 pounds maybe you shouldn't receive any, but thats what I think,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you should only get the essentials.  Butter, milk, rice, spagetti, sauce, ground beef, chicken, fish, etc.
> 
> ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the essentials, huh? Now we know what kind of disgusting fat slob you are, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people sucking on the government teet , are they disgusting fat slobs too.
> k
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the individual, doesn't it?
Click to expand...

It also depends on where you live. If it just "depended on the individual" then statistically just as many blacks would make a success of themselves as do whites in the white community, but they don't. Why do you think that is? Are poor people lazier and dumber? That's what you think. I don't. I think blacks don't get equal opportunity. Do you disagree?

Now, this thread is about one of the main things blacks are doing to themselves. They are having too many fatherless babies. Stop doing this problem solved


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either raise the wages or be against raising wages and stop complaining about the low wages you defend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm for  good jobs staffed by Americans. You support low skilled, low wage jobs,.and unlimited immigration which lowers wages for Americans. you leftist are anti american scumbags
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hears me, and you dodged it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too simple minded to get it...That's true with most leftist, accept of course those at the top ,who throw little bones to you idiots as they get rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you don't seem to get is that yes, we need more minimum wage jobs in poor areas and we need a higher minimum wage.
> 
> Alabama Lawmakers Fight Minimum Wage Increase In Birmingham
> 
> Seems like it isn't just blacks in the north who are unhappy or being discriminated against.
> 
> So tell me Jroc, what is wrong with black people in Alabama?  Are you suggesting all black people are lazy and looking for a handout?  I'm trying to figure out how much of a racist you are.  Because you clearly think you are better/smarter than black Detroiters.  Right? * I mean you came from a broken home too and yet you made it.*
> 
> Could that have anything to do with you being white?  That does help you know.  Opens a lot of doors.
Click to expand...


Because my little Jewish mother kicked our ass, and i just said whites and blacks in my neighborhood turned out the same. Some made it, some didn't. You're the one who's saying blacks are screwed up and shouldn't be allowed to procreate.


----------



## oldsoul

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a novel idea. If you're on government help of any kind. Don't spread the legs, because if you're getting government help evidently you can't afford to raise a child.
> I'm tired of paying for deadbeat parents kids.
> If you bring a child into this world it's your responsibility to take care of it. Not the tax payers!
> 
> Just makes me wish all government handouts would go broke, make people take care of there self.
> 
> Since I'm on the soap box already, here's what I think about food stamps (sorry EBT card, don't want anyone to be ashamed to use it). If you are 300 pounds maybe you shouldn't receive any, but thats what I think,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> And you should only get the essentials.  Butter, milk, rice, spagetti, sauce, ground beef, chicken, fish, etc.
> 
> ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the essentials, huh? Now we know what kind of disgusting fat slob you are, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people sucking on the government teet , are they disgusting fat slobs too.
> k
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the individual, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It also depends on where you live. If it just "depended on the individual" then statistically just as many blacks would make a success of themselves as do whites in the white community, but they don't. Why do you think that is? Are poor people lazier and dumber? That's what you think. I don't. I think blacks don't get equal opportunity. Do you disagree?
> 
> Now, this thread is about one of the main things blacks are doing to themselves. They are having too many fatherless babies. Stop doing this problem solved
Click to expand...

 Your post seems to contradict it's self. First you claim it is not their fault, then you claim that it is. Which is it? Or is the standard different depending on the context?


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either raise the wages or be against raising wages and stop complaining about the low wages you defend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm for  good jobs staffed by Americans. You support low skilled, low wage jobs,.and unlimited immigration which lowers wages for Americans. you leftist are anti american scumbags
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hears me, and you dodged it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too simple minded to get it...That's true with most leftist, accept of course those at the top ,who throw little bones to you idiots as they get rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you don't seem to get is that yes, we need more minimum wage jobs in poor areas and we need a higher minimum wage.
> 
> Alabama Lawmakers Fight Minimum Wage Increase In Birmingham
> 
> Seems like it isn't just blacks in the north who are unhappy or being discriminated against.
> 
> So tell me Jroc, what is wrong with black people in Alabama?  Are you suggesting all black people are lazy and looking for a handout?  I'm trying to figure out how much of a racist you are.  Because you clearly think you are better/smarter than black Detroiters.  Right? * I mean you came from a broken home too and yet you made it.*
> 
> Could that have anything to do with you being white?  That does help you know.  Opens a lot of doors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because my little Jewish mother kicked our ass, and i just said whites and blacks in my neighborhood turned out the same. Some made it, some didn't. You're the one who's saying blacks are screwed up and shouldn't be allowed to procreate.
Click to expand...

Actually, statistically, people in the burbs make something of themselves at a much higher percentage compared to you hood rats.  You may have made it but statistically the people in your area code fail at an alarming rate.  Why is that?  Are you all dumber than us on average or are you at a disadvantage because of the lack of opportunity.

I'm not saying blacks shouldn't have kids.  I'm saying poor people shouldn't have kids until they are no longer poor.  And I'm saying poor single black women are having way too many kids.  More than whites.  It's a fact.  That's what started this thread.  Blacks say, "whites do it too" but we don't do it as much and we live in area codes where you can succeed even if you make a mistake.  Blacks can't.  If you are poor and have a kid in detroit, you pretty much made things way harder for yourself.

So you are not hearing what I'm saying.  I said people on welfare shouldn't have kids, or more kids.  

You seem to be the only Republican who's ok with welfare moms having as many kids as they want.  Interesting.  Why is that?


----------



## sealybobo

oldsoul said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you should only get the essentials.  Butter, milk, rice, spagetti, sauce, ground beef, chicken, fish, etc.
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the essentials, huh? Now we know what kind of disgusting fat slob you are, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people sucking on the government teet , are they disgusting fat slobs too.
> k
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the individual, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It also depends on where you live. If it just "depended on the individual" then statistically just as many blacks would make a success of themselves as do whites in the white community, but they don't. Why do you think that is? Are poor people lazier and dumber? That's what you think. I don't. I think blacks don't get equal opportunity. Do you disagree?
> 
> Now, this thread is about one of the main things blacks are doing to themselves. They are having too many fatherless babies. Stop doing this problem solved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post seems to contradict it's self. First you claim it is not their fault, then you claim that it is. Which is it? Or is the standard different depending on the context?
Click to expand...

I am a liberal so I can argue all day why Detroit is not black people's fault.  BUT, some of their situation is their fault.  If you live in Detroit and you are poor and you have a kid with a thug who doesn't have a real job, that is your fault.

But Detroit and other black communities are shit holes because of white flight.  Put more business' in Detroit, not Mexico, and see the crime rate and dead beat dad situation drop.


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either raise the wages or be against raising wages and stop complaining about the low wages you defend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm for  good jobs staffed by Americans. You support low skilled, low wage jobs,.and unlimited immigration which lowers wages for Americans. you leftist are anti american scumbags
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hears me, and you dodged it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too simple minded to get it...That's true with most leftist, accept of course those at the top ,who throw little bones to you idiots as they get rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you don't seem to get is that yes, we need more minimum wage jobs in poor areas and we need a higher minimum wage.
> 
> Alabama Lawmakers Fight Minimum Wage Increase In Birmingham
> 
> Seems like it isn't just blacks in the north who are unhappy or being discriminated against.
> 
> So tell me Jroc, what is wrong with black people in Alabama?  Are you suggesting all black people are lazy and looking for a handout?  I'm trying to figure out how much of a racist you are.  Because you clearly think you are better/smarter than black Detroiters.  Right? * I mean you came from a broken home too and yet you made it.*
> 
> Could that have anything to do with you being white?  That does help you know.  Opens a lot of doors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because my little Jewish mother kicked our ass, and i just said whites and blacks in my neighborhood turned out the same. Some made it, some didn't. You're the one who's saying blacks are screwed up and shouldn't be allowed to procreate.
Click to expand...

Are you saying not enough black parents kick their kids asses like our parents did?  I would agree.  They need to get more serious about parenting.  I don't think you disagree.

But it is a lot harder for a single parent to raise a kid let alone multiple kids.  Statistically they are the people who fail most and repeat the cycle.  Do you have any kids without a wife?  Does your brother?  Just curious.


----------



## sealybobo

oldsoul said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you should only get the essentials.  Butter, milk, rice, spagetti, sauce, ground beef, chicken, fish, etc.
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the essentials, huh? Now we know what kind of disgusting fat slob you are, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people sucking on the government teet , are they disgusting fat slobs too.
> k
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the individual, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It also depends on where you live. If it just "depended on the individual" then statistically just as many blacks would make a success of themselves as do whites in the white community, but they don't. Why do you think that is? Are poor people lazier and dumber? That's what you think. I don't. I think blacks don't get equal opportunity. Do you disagree?
> 
> Now, this thread is about one of the main things blacks are doing to themselves. They are having too many fatherless babies. Stop doing this problem solved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post seems to contradict it's self. First you claim it is not their fault, then you claim that it is. Which is it? Or is the standard different depending on the context?
Click to expand...


HIV rates have been on the decline in the U.S. for years now, but stark disparities remain, with some groups of people at high risk of infection.

Here's the good part: The number of people diagnosed annually has dropped by about 20 percent in the last decade.

The drop was driven by plunges in certain groups of people, including heterosexuals, with a 35 percent decline since 2005; black women, with a 42 percent decline; and people who inject drugs, 63 percent.






"MSM" stands for "men who have sex with men." "IDUs" refers to injection drug users. "White" is defined as "white, non-Hispanic" and "black" is defined as "black, non-Hispanic." Source: U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, 2016.

Rae Ellen Bichell/NPR
But that leaves this bad part: Rates are increasing in African-American and Hispanic men who have sex with men, according to data released Tuesday by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. At current rates, half of black and one quarter of Latino gay or bisexual men will be diagnosed with HIV in their lifetimes.

In the last 10 years, diagnoses increased about 6 percent among all men who have sex with men, but rose 22 percent in black men and 24 percent in Latino men.


----------



## oldsoul

sealybobo said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the essentials, huh? Now we know what kind of disgusting fat slob you are, fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people sucking on the government teet , are they disgusting fat slobs too.
> k
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the individual, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It also depends on where you live. If it just "depended on the individual" then statistically just as many blacks would make a success of themselves as do whites in the white community, but they don't. Why do you think that is? Are poor people lazier and dumber? That's what you think. I don't. I think blacks don't get equal opportunity. Do you disagree?
> 
> Now, this thread is about one of the main things blacks are doing to themselves. They are having too many fatherless babies. Stop doing this problem solved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post seems to contradict it's self. First you claim it is not their fault, then you claim that it is. Which is it? Or is the standard different depending on the context?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a liberal so I can argue all day why Detroit is not black people's fault.  BUT, some of their situation is their fault.  If you live in Detroit and you are poor and you have a kid with a thug who doesn't have a real job, that is your fault.
> 
> But Detroit and other black communities are shit holes because of white flight.  Put more business' in Detroit, not Mexico, and see the crime rate and dead beat dad situation drop.
Click to expand...

 Detriot is not black peoples' fault? Who the hell elected the people to run the damn city? All the "white folks" who left for the 'burbs? You make no sense, you say one thing then contradict it in the next thought.


----------



## oldsoul

sealybobo said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the essentials, huh? Now we know what kind of disgusting fat slob you are, fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people sucking on the government teet , are they disgusting fat slobs too.
> k
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the individual, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It also depends on where you live. If it just "depended on the individual" then statistically just as many blacks would make a success of themselves as do whites in the white community, but they don't. Why do you think that is? Are poor people lazier and dumber? That's what you think. I don't. I think blacks don't get equal opportunity. Do you disagree?
> 
> Now, this thread is about one of the main things blacks are doing to themselves. They are having too many fatherless babies. Stop doing this problem solved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post seems to contradict it's self. First you claim it is not their fault, then you claim that it is. Which is it? Or is the standard different depending on the context?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HIV rates have been on the decline in the U.S. for years now, but stark disparities remain, with some groups of people at high risk of infection.
> 
> Here's the good part: The number of people diagnosed annually has dropped by about 20 percent in the last decade.
> 
> The drop was driven by plunges in certain groups of people, including heterosexuals, with a 35 percent decline since 2005; black women, with a 42 percent decline; and people who inject drugs, 63 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "MSM" stands for "men who have sex with men." "IDUs" refers to injection drug users. "White" is defined as "white, non-Hispanic" and "black" is defined as "black, non-Hispanic." Source: U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, 2016.
> 
> Rae Ellen Bichell/NPR
> But that leaves this bad part: Rates are increasing in African-American and Hispanic men who have sex with men, according to data released Tuesday by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. At current rates, half of black and one quarter of Latino gay or bisexual men will be diagnosed with HIV in their lifetimes.
> 
> In the last 10 years, diagnoses increased about 6 percent among all men who have sex with men, but rose 22 percent in black men and 24 percent in Latino men.
Click to expand...

 Thanks for the lesson, but what is the piont? That gay black men are stupid? I mean really, what do the HIV rates have to do with the topic at hand? Seems like typical liberal diversionary tactics to me.


----------



## sealybobo

oldsoul said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people sucking on the government teet , are they disgusting fat slobs too.
> k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the individual, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It also depends on where you live. If it just "depended on the individual" then statistically just as many blacks would make a success of themselves as do whites in the white community, but they don't. Why do you think that is? Are poor people lazier and dumber? That's what you think. I don't. I think blacks don't get equal opportunity. Do you disagree?
> 
> Now, this thread is about one of the main things blacks are doing to themselves. They are having too many fatherless babies. Stop doing this problem solved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post seems to contradict it's self. First you claim it is not their fault, then you claim that it is. Which is it? Or is the standard different depending on the context?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a liberal so I can argue all day why Detroit is not black people's fault.  BUT, some of their situation is their fault.  If you live in Detroit and you are poor and you have a kid with a thug who doesn't have a real job, that is your fault.
> 
> But Detroit and other black communities are shit holes because of white flight.  Put more business' in Detroit, not Mexico, and see the crime rate and dead beat dad situation drop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Detriot is not black peoples' fault? Who the hell elected the people to run the damn city? All the "white folks" who left for the 'burbs? You make no sense, you say one thing then contradict it in the next thought.
Click to expand...

That's because we don't live in an all black or all white world.  There are shades of gray.  Is it all blacks fault?  No.  Did white people leave the city because they don't like living with black people and did white people take all the jobs with them?  Yes.

But are blacks being responsible citizens?  Apparently not.  

I'm a liberal who gets racism exists but also believes blacks in general need to start doing for themselves.  Stop the pants pulled down eubonics one parent homes on welfare bullshit.  Am I wrong?

Do you NOT get it that America is racist towards blacks?  Because if you deny it, then are you suggesting blacks are completely at fault and responsible for the position they are in?  

You'll have to have the ability to go outside your right wing talking points if you want to have an honest discussion about this.


----------



## sealybobo

Ug Republican talking points good, Democratic talking points bad. 




[URL='https://www.cartoonstock.com/newscartoons/directory/c/caveman.asp']
	

[URL='http://www.truthdig.com/tag/war_on_women']
	
[/URL][/URL]


----------



## ClosedCaption

Jroc said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont have a baby mama and "take school more serious" whatever that means (wink blacks dont like learning, like it more wink) and all will be fine.  How?  IDK, but those things sound good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not racial, white people living in the same society, same neighborhoods turn out the same. This is the leftist utopia, created and fomented by the leftist scum, who make victums out of people, and lower the bar of common decency and morality...you must be proud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying its not racial in a thread with this title?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of white baby mamas, baby daddys, and white thugs in the hood
Click to expand...


Of course there is.  Again, are you saying its not racial in a thread with this title?


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont have a baby mama and "take school more serious" whatever that means (wink blacks dont like learning, like it more wink) and all will be fine.  How?  IDK, but those things sound good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not racial, white people living in the same society, same neighborhoods turn out the same. This is the leftist utopia, created and fomented by the leftist scum, who make victums out of people, and lower the bar of common decency and morality...you must be proud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying its not racial in a thread with this title?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of white baby mamas, baby daddys, and white thugs in the hood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there is.  Again, are you saying its not racial in a thread with this title?
Click to expand...

Ever notice a thriving middle class white community full of successful smart arrogant conservative middle class voters all of the sudden becomes a shit hole when the coal mine dries up?  Why don't those smart white people just re invent themselves?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....Get the fuck out of this thread you little Asian pussy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again proving you are a racist and a fucking MORON, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a great story I heard on NPR why non rich people of all colors should NEVER vote Republican.
> 
> The fight to increase the minimum wage in Alabama boiled over last week in the wealthy city of Mountain Brook near Birmingham.  92% of the citizens are white.  These protesters are mad that the Republican-controlled Alabama House of Representatives just passed a bill to prevent local governments from setting their own minimum wage. The legislature took up the matter after the Birmingham City Council voted to raise the minimum wage from 7.25 to 10.10 an hour beginning next year.
> 
> Republicans say they worry businesses will move to places where they can pay their workers less but they've done studies and it doesn't happen.  Companies don't up and leave to another city where the minimum wage is lower.  That's NONSENSE!  But that won't stop Republicans like you from saying it.
> 
> We take care our poor people the worst in Alabama, so what are we going to do, continue to let people starve, live in poverty? And the reason we are sick is because we're not making enough money to take care of ourselves.
> 
> I guess the South doesn't treat blacks better than we do up here in the north like some USMB members have suggested.  Alabama Lawmakers Fight Minimum Wage Increase In Birmingham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a surprise to hear leftist BS on NPR.
Click to expand...

*You hear a lot of interesting stuff on NPR.  No surprise you don't listen.*

*A report from the Massachusetts-based Schott Foundation paints a bleak picture of how young black men fare in school: fewer than half graduate from high school. And in some states, like New York, the graduation rate is as low as one in four. The foundation's John Jackson and David Sciarra of the Education Law Center discuss what's needed to improve educational attainment among African American children.*

*A Bleak Picture For Young Black Male Students*

*You don't think this is a problem?  You don't think this has to change?  Who knows what you think.  You haven't said a word that matters or adds to the conversation once.  What say you?*


----------



## sealybobo

oldsoul said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people sucking on the government teet , are they disgusting fat slobs too.
> k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the individual, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It also depends on where you live. If it just "depended on the individual" then statistically just as many blacks would make a success of themselves as do whites in the white community, but they don't. Why do you think that is? Are poor people lazier and dumber? That's what you think. I don't. I think blacks don't get equal opportunity. Do you disagree?
> 
> Now, this thread is about one of the main things blacks are doing to themselves. They are having too many fatherless babies. Stop doing this problem solved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post seems to contradict it's self. First you claim it is not their fault, then you claim that it is. Which is it? Or is the standard different depending on the context?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HIV rates have been on the decline in the U.S. for years now, but stark disparities remain, with some groups of people at high risk of infection.
> 
> Here's the good part: The number of people diagnosed annually has dropped by about 20 percent in the last decade.
> 
> The drop was driven by plunges in certain groups of people, including heterosexuals, with a 35 percent decline since 2005; black women, with a 42 percent decline; and people who inject drugs, 63 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "MSM" stands for "men who have sex with men." "IDUs" refers to injection drug users. "White" is defined as "white, non-Hispanic" and "black" is defined as "black, non-Hispanic." Source: U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, 2016.
> 
> Rae Ellen Bichell/NPR
> But that leaves this bad part: Rates are increasing in African-American and Hispanic men who have sex with men, according to data released Tuesday by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. At current rates, half of black and one quarter of Latino gay or bisexual men will be diagnosed with HIV in their lifetimes.
> 
> In the last 10 years, diagnoses increased about 6 percent among all men who have sex with men, but rose 22 percent in black men and 24 percent in Latino men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the lesson, but what is the piont? That gay black men are stupid? I mean really, what do the HIV rates have to do with the topic at hand? Seems like typical liberal diversionary tactics to me.
Click to expand...

I just saw it and thought it was interesting.  What does this story suggest to you?  It tells me that black people aren't being smart when it comes to sex.


----------



## ClosedCaption

sealybobo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont have a baby mama and "take school more serious" whatever that means (wink blacks dont like learning, like it more wink) and all will be fine.  How?  IDK, but those things sound good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not racial, white people living in the same society, same neighborhoods turn out the same. This is the leftist utopia, created and fomented by the leftist scum, who make victums out of people, and lower the bar of common decency and morality...you must be proud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying its not racial in a thread with this title?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of white baby mamas, baby daddys, and white thugs in the hood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there is.  Again, are you saying its not racial in a thread with this title?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever notice a thriving middle class white community full of successful smart arrogant conservative middle class voters all of the sudden becomes a shit hole when the coal mine dries up?  Why don't those smart white people just re invent themselves?
Click to expand...


Because its not all about being "smart"


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not racial, white people living in the same society, same neighborhoods turn out the same. This is the leftist utopia, created and fomented by the leftist scum, who make victums out of people, and lower the bar of common decency and morality...you must be proud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying its not racial in a thread with this title?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of white baby mamas, baby daddys, and white thugs in the hood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there is.  Again, are you saying its not racial in a thread with this title?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever notice a thriving middle class white community full of successful smart arrogant conservative middle class voters all of the sudden becomes a shit hole when the coal mine dries up?  Why don't those smart white people just re invent themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because its not all about being "smart"
Click to expand...

White people are always suggesting that black people should just all start opening business' and re invent themselves.  Fact is, there are some pretty piss poor white neighborhoods in the south too.  Why don't they all start their own business'?  Are people in those poor southern cities dumber than the people in the richer zip codes?


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not racial, white people living in the same society, same neighborhoods turn out the same. This is the leftist utopia, created and fomented by the leftist scum, who make victums out of people, and lower the bar of common decency and morality...you must be proud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying its not racial in a thread with this title?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of white baby mamas, baby daddys, and white thugs in the hood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there is.  Again, are you saying its not racial in a thread with this title?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever notice a thriving middle class white community full of successful smart arrogant conservative middle class voters all of the sudden becomes a shit hole when the coal mine dries up?  Why don't those smart white people just re invent themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because its not all about being "smart"
Click to expand...

Atlantic City used to be where the rich went to show off and vacation.  What happened to it?

Going For Broke: Atlantic City Falls On Hard Times

The place was booming now it is not.


----------



## ClosedCaption

sealybobo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying its not racial in a thread with this title?
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of white baby mamas, baby daddys, and white thugs in the hood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there is.  Again, are you saying its not racial in a thread with this title?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever notice a thriving middle class white community full of successful smart arrogant conservative middle class voters all of the sudden becomes a shit hole when the coal mine dries up?  Why don't those smart white people just re invent themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because its not all about being "smart"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are always suggesting that black people should just all start opening business' and re invent themselves.  Fact is, there are some pretty piss poor white neighborhoods in the south too.  Why don't they all start their own business'?  Are people in those poor southern cities dumber than the people in the richer zip codes?
Click to expand...


Because their situation is always different and not as easy when that person is in it.  Its like Stephanie.  She's on the govt dole but thats because she unlike others really do need it.  Everyone else tho are just moochers, but not her...oh no...no way


----------



## oldsoul

sealybobo said:


> Did white people leave the city because they don't like living with black people and did white people take all the jobs with them? Yes.


 This would seem to imply that your beleif is that ALL white people are racist. That would be a racist statement, would it not?


sealybobo said:


> Do you NOT get it that America is racist towards blacks? Because if you deny it, then are you suggesting blacks are completely at fault and responsible for the position they are in?


I deny that AMERICA is racist, I don't beleive that to be possible. I do beleive that some PEOPLE in America are racist. I also beleive that some of those people are racist against whites, some against balcks, some hispanics, some jews, ect. What is your point? That because some people are racist, it makes the country racist?  


sealybobo said:


> You'll have to have the ability to go outside your right wing talking points if you want to have an honest discussion about this.


And likewise you will have to get away from your liberal/progressive talking points. What is your point? Are you attempting to insult me?


----------



## oldsoul

sealybobo said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the individual, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> It also depends on where you live. If it just "depended on the individual" then statistically just as many blacks would make a success of themselves as do whites in the white community, but they don't. Why do you think that is? Are poor people lazier and dumber? That's what you think. I don't. I think blacks don't get equal opportunity. Do you disagree?
> 
> Now, this thread is about one of the main things blacks are doing to themselves. They are having too many fatherless babies. Stop doing this problem solved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post seems to contradict it's self. First you claim it is not their fault, then you claim that it is. Which is it? Or is the standard different depending on the context?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HIV rates have been on the decline in the U.S. for years now, but stark disparities remain, with some groups of people at high risk of infection.
> 
> Here's the good part: The number of people diagnosed annually has dropped by about 20 percent in the last decade.
> 
> The drop was driven by plunges in certain groups of people, including heterosexuals, with a 35 percent decline since 2005; black women, with a 42 percent decline; and people who inject drugs, 63 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "MSM" stands for "men who have sex with men." "IDUs" refers to injection drug users. "White" is defined as "white, non-Hispanic" and "black" is defined as "black, non-Hispanic." Source: U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, 2016.
> 
> Rae Ellen Bichell/NPR
> But that leaves this bad part: Rates are increasing in African-American and Hispanic men who have sex with men, according to data released Tuesday by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. At current rates, half of black and one quarter of Latino gay or bisexual men will be diagnosed with HIV in their lifetimes.
> 
> In the last 10 years, diagnoses increased about 6 percent among all men who have sex with men, but rose 22 percent in black men and 24 percent in Latino men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the lesson, but what is the piont? That gay black men are stupid? I mean really, what do the HIV rates have to do with the topic at hand? Seems like typical liberal diversionary tactics to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just saw it and thought it was interesting.  What does this story suggest to you?  It tells me that black people aren't being smart when it comes to sex.
Click to expand...

 Not looking at anything else, I would agree. Still, what's your point?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....Get the fuck out of this thread you little Asian pussy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again proving you are a racist and a fucking MORON, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a great story I heard on NPR why non rich people of all colors should NEVER vote Republican.
> 
> The fight to increase the minimum wage in Alabama boiled over last week in the wealthy city of Mountain Brook near Birmingham.  92% of the citizens are white.  These protesters are mad that the Republican-controlled Alabama House of Representatives just passed a bill to prevent local governments from setting their own minimum wage. The legislature took up the matter after the Birmingham City Council voted to raise the minimum wage from 7.25 to 10.10 an hour beginning next year.
> 
> Republicans say they worry businesses will move to places where they can pay their workers less but they've done studies and it doesn't happen.  Companies don't up and leave to another city where the minimum wage is lower.  That's NONSENSE!  But that won't stop Republicans like you from saying it.
> 
> We take care our poor people the worst in Alabama, so what are we going to do, continue to let people starve, live in poverty? And the reason we are sick is because we're not making enough money to take care of ourselves.
> 
> I guess the South doesn't treat blacks better than we do up here in the north like some USMB members have suggested.  Alabama Lawmakers Fight Minimum Wage Increase In Birmingham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a surprise to hear leftist BS on NPR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You hear a lot of interesting stuff on NPR.  No surprise you don't listen.*
Click to expand...





Who said I don't, fish?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the individual, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> It also depends on where you live. If it just "depended on the individual" then statistically just as many blacks would make a success of themselves as do whites in the white community, but they don't. Why do you think that is? Are poor people lazier and dumber? That's what you think. I don't. I think blacks don't get equal opportunity. Do you disagree?
> 
> Now, this thread is about one of the main things blacks are doing to themselves. They are having too many fatherless babies. Stop doing this problem solved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post seems to contradict it's self. First you claim it is not their fault, then you claim that it is. Which is it? Or is the standard different depending on the context?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a liberal so I can argue all day why Detroit is not black people's fault.  BUT, some of their situation is their fault.  If you live in Detroit and you are poor and you have a kid with a thug who doesn't have a real job, that is your fault.
> 
> But Detroit and other black communities are shit holes because of white flight.  Put more business' in Detroit, not Mexico, and see the crime rate and dead beat dad situation drop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Detriot is not black peoples' fault? Who the hell elected the people to run the damn city? All the "white folks" who left for the 'burbs? You make no sense, you say one thing then contradict it in the next thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because we don't live in an all black or all white world.  There are shades of gray.  Is it all blacks fault?  No.  Did white people leave the city because they don't like living with black people and did white people take all the jobs with them?  Yes.
> 
> But are blacks being responsible citizens?  Apparently not.
> 
> I'm a liberal who gets racism exists but also believes blacks in general need to start doing for themselves.  Stop the pants pulled down eubonics one parent homes on welfare bullshit.  Am I wrong?
> 
> Do you NOT get it that America is racist towards blacks?  Because if you deny it, then are you suggesting blacks are completely at fault and responsible for the position they are in?
> 
> You'll have to have the ability to go outside your right wing talking points if you want to have an honest discussion about this.
Click to expand...


Whites left the cities for the suburbs, and are still doing so because the blacks moving in ruined the neighborhoods and the schools.

And that was not racist, that was and is the rational response to the situation.

And if you want for blacks, even hood blacks to get jobs, you need to halt further immigration.

Lets reverse the Balance of Power and have employERS, nervously looking for workers, rather than employEES, nervously looking for jobs.

I've been in the situation where the employer needs you more than you need him.

IT WAS FUCKING GREAT!


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It also depends on where you live. If it just "depended on the individual" then statistically just as many blacks would make a success of themselves as do whites in the white community, but they don't. Why do you think that is? Are poor people lazier and dumber? That's what you think. I don't. I think blacks don't get equal opportunity. Do you disagree?
> 
> Now, this thread is about one of the main things blacks are doing to themselves. They are having too many fatherless babies. Stop doing this problem solved
> 
> 
> 
> Your post seems to contradict it's self. First you claim it is not their fault, then you claim that it is. Which is it? Or is the standard different depending on the context?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a liberal so I can argue all day why Detroit is not black people's fault.  BUT, some of their situation is their fault.  If you live in Detroit and you are poor and you have a kid with a thug who doesn't have a real job, that is your fault.
> 
> But Detroit and other black communities are shit holes because of white flight.  Put more business' in Detroit, not Mexico, and see the crime rate and dead beat dad situation drop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Detriot is not black peoples' fault? Who the hell elected the people to run the damn city? All the "white folks" who left for the 'burbs? You make no sense, you say one thing then contradict it in the next thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because we don't live in an all black or all white world.  There are shades of gray.  Is it all blacks fault?  No.  Did white people leave the city because they don't like living with black people and did white people take all the jobs with them?  Yes.
> 
> But are blacks being responsible citizens?  Apparently not.
> 
> I'm a liberal who gets racism exists but also believes blacks in general need to start doing for themselves.  Stop the pants pulled down eubonics one parent homes on welfare bullshit.  Am I wrong?
> 
> Do you NOT get it that America is racist towards blacks?  Because if you deny it, then are you suggesting blacks are completely at fault and responsible for the position they are in?
> 
> You'll have to have the ability to go outside your right wing talking points if you want to have an honest discussion about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you want for blacks, even hood blacks to get jobs, you need to halt further immigration.
> 
> ...
Click to expand...






This BS post managed to be racist, xenophobic, and just plain stupid all at the same time.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post seems to contradict it's self. First you claim it is not their fault, then you claim that it is. Which is it? Or is the standard different depending on the context?
> 
> 
> 
> I am a liberal so I can argue all day why Detroit is not black people's fault.  BUT, some of their situation is their fault.  If you live in Detroit and you are poor and you have a kid with a thug who doesn't have a real job, that is your fault.
> 
> But Detroit and other black communities are shit holes because of white flight.  Put more business' in Detroit, not Mexico, and see the crime rate and dead beat dad situation drop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Detriot is not black peoples' fault? Who the hell elected the people to run the damn city? All the "white folks" who left for the 'burbs? You make no sense, you say one thing then contradict it in the next thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because we don't live in an all black or all white world.  There are shades of gray.  Is it all blacks fault?  No.  Did white people leave the city because they don't like living with black people and did white people take all the jobs with them?  Yes.
> 
> But are blacks being responsible citizens?  Apparently not.
> 
> I'm a liberal who gets racism exists but also believes blacks in general need to start doing for themselves.  Stop the pants pulled down eubonics one parent homes on welfare bullshit.  Am I wrong?
> 
> Do you NOT get it that America is racist towards blacks?  Because if you deny it, then are you suggesting blacks are completely at fault and responsible for the position they are in?
> 
> You'll have to have the ability to go outside your right wing talking points if you want to have an honest discussion about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you want for blacks, even hood blacks to get jobs, you need to halt further immigration.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This BS post managed to be racist, xenophobic, and just plain stupid all at the same time.
Click to expand...




I want to limit employers access to foreign labor to force them to hire Americans, hopefully at rising wages.

In the context of sealybobo's thread we are focued on black Americans.

YOur list of insults did not address that nor explain why you disagree with my point.

Really, your post was stupid.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a liberal so I can argue all day why Detroit is not black people's fault.  BUT, some of their situation is their fault.  If you live in Detroit and you are poor and you have a kid with a thug who doesn't have a real job, that is your fault.
> 
> But Detroit and other black communities are shit holes because of white flight.  Put more business' in Detroit, not Mexico, and see the crime rate and dead beat dad situation drop.
> 
> 
> 
> Detriot is not black peoples' fault? Who the hell elected the people to run the damn city? All the "white folks" who left for the 'burbs? You make no sense, you say one thing then contradict it in the next thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because we don't live in an all black or all white world.  There are shades of gray.  Is it all blacks fault?  No.  Did white people leave the city because they don't like living with black people and did white people take all the jobs with them?  Yes.
> 
> But are blacks being responsible citizens?  Apparently not.
> 
> I'm a liberal who gets racism exists but also believes blacks in general need to start doing for themselves.  Stop the pants pulled down eubonics one parent homes on welfare bullshit.  Am I wrong?
> 
> Do you NOT get it that America is racist towards blacks?  Because if you deny it, then are you suggesting blacks are completely at fault and responsible for the position they are in?
> 
> You'll have to have the ability to go outside your right wing talking points if you want to have an honest discussion about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you want for blacks, even hood blacks to get jobs, you need to halt further immigration.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This BS post managed to be racist, xenophobic, and just plain stupid all at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to limit employers access to foreign labor to force them to hire Americans, hopefully at rising wages.
> 
> .
Click to expand...






Spoken like a slack-ass, protectionist numbskull.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Detriot is not black peoples' fault? Who the hell elected the people to run the damn city? All the "white folks" who left for the 'burbs? You make no sense, you say one thing then contradict it in the next thought.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because we don't live in an all black or all white world.  There are shades of gray.  Is it all blacks fault?  No.  Did white people leave the city because they don't like living with black people and did white people take all the jobs with them?  Yes.
> 
> But are blacks being responsible citizens?  Apparently not.
> 
> I'm a liberal who gets racism exists but also believes blacks in general need to start doing for themselves.  Stop the pants pulled down eubonics one parent homes on welfare bullshit.  Am I wrong?
> 
> Do you NOT get it that America is racist towards blacks?  Because if you deny it, then are you suggesting blacks are completely at fault and responsible for the position they are in?
> 
> You'll have to have the ability to go outside your right wing talking points if you want to have an honest discussion about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you want for blacks, even hood blacks to get jobs, you need to halt further immigration.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This BS post managed to be racist, xenophobic, and just plain stupid all at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to limit employers access to foreign labor to force them to hire Americans, hopefully at rising wages.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a slack-ass, protectionist numbskull.
Click to expand...




I want American government policy to be based on serving the interests of American citizens.

YOu want it to serve some form of Ideological Agenda of Darwinian Competition regardless of whether it is good or bad for America and Americans.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because we don't live in an all black or all white world.  There are shades of gray.  Is it all blacks fault?  No.  Did white people leave the city because they don't like living with black people and did white people take all the jobs with them?  Yes.
> 
> But are blacks being responsible citizens?  Apparently not.
> 
> I'm a liberal who gets racism exists but also believes blacks in general need to start doing for themselves.  Stop the pants pulled down eubonics one parent homes on welfare bullshit.  Am I wrong?
> 
> Do you NOT get it that America is racist towards blacks?  Because if you deny it, then are you suggesting blacks are completely at fault and responsible for the position they are in?
> 
> You'll have to have the ability to go outside your right wing talking points if you want to have an honest discussion about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you want for blacks, even hood blacks to get jobs, you need to halt further immigration.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This BS post managed to be racist, xenophobic, and just plain stupid all at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to limit employers access to foreign labor to force them to hire Americans, hopefully at rising wages.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a slack-ass, protectionist numbskull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want American government policy to be based on serving the interests of American citizens.
> 
> YOu want it to serve some form of Ideological Agenda of Darwinian Competition regardless of whether it is good or bad for America and Americans.
Click to expand...




You're a myopic coward who would cut off his own nose because it scares him.


----------



## sealybobo

oldsoul said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did white people leave the city because they don't like living with black people and did white people take all the jobs with them? Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> This would seem to imply that your beleif is that ALL white people are racist. That would be a racist statement, would it not?
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you NOT get it that America is racist towards blacks? Because if you deny it, then are you suggesting blacks are completely at fault and responsible for the position they are in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I deny that AMERICA is racist, I don't beleive that to be possible. I do beleive that some PEOPLE in America are racist. I also beleive that some of those people are racist against whites, some against balcks, some hispanics, some jews, ect. What is your point? That because some people are racist, it makes the country racist?
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to have the ability to go outside your right wing talking points if you want to have an honest discussion about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And likewise you will have to get away from your liberal/progressive talking points. What is your point? Are you attempting to insult me?
Click to expand...

No.  I'm trying to get people to see how they talk out of both sides of their brains on this issue.  They think blacks are lazy, rather than understand they are victims of living in a shitty community that doesn't have jobs.

But then at the same time the same people who say it isn't white people's fault that blacks live in crummy communities are trying to suggest I'm a racist for pointing out that blacks could do something to improve their own situation, even if it is true that whites are racist.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because we don't live in an all black or all white world.  There are shades of gray.  Is it all blacks fault?  No.  Did white people leave the city because they don't like living with black people and did white people take all the jobs with them?  Yes.
> 
> But are blacks being responsible citizens?  Apparently not.
> 
> I'm a liberal who gets racism exists but also believes blacks in general need to start doing for themselves.  Stop the pants pulled down eubonics one parent homes on welfare bullshit.  Am I wrong?
> 
> Do you NOT get it that America is racist towards blacks?  Because if you deny it, then are you suggesting blacks are completely at fault and responsible for the position they are in?
> 
> You'll have to have the ability to go outside your right wing talking points if you want to have an honest discussion about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you want for blacks, even hood blacks to get jobs, you need to halt further immigration.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This BS post managed to be racist, xenophobic, and just plain stupid all at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to limit employers access to foreign labor to force them to hire Americans, hopefully at rising wages.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a slack-ass, protectionist numbskull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want American government policy to be based on serving the interests of American citizens.
> 
> YOu want it to serve some form of Ideological Agenda of Darwinian Competition regardless of whether it is good or bad for America and Americans.
Click to expand...

Did unkotard tell you that?  He doesn't say shit so how would you know that's what he feels?  Maybe like me you just have to assume based on how he's attacking you because he never replies with anything constructive.

What would Unkotard do?  What does he think?  Who the fuck knows.


----------



## sealybobo

oldsoul said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It also depends on where you live. If it just "depended on the individual" then statistically just as many blacks would make a success of themselves as do whites in the white community, but they don't. Why do you think that is? Are poor people lazier and dumber? That's what you think. I don't. I think blacks don't get equal opportunity. Do you disagree?
> 
> Now, this thread is about one of the main things blacks are doing to themselves. They are having too many fatherless babies. Stop doing this problem solved
> 
> 
> 
> Your post seems to contradict it's self. First you claim it is not their fault, then you claim that it is. Which is it? Or is the standard different depending on the context?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HIV rates have been on the decline in the U.S. for years now, but stark disparities remain, with some groups of people at high risk of infection.
> 
> Here's the good part: The number of people diagnosed annually has dropped by about 20 percent in the last decade.
> 
> The drop was driven by plunges in certain groups of people, including heterosexuals, with a 35 percent decline since 2005; black women, with a 42 percent decline; and people who inject drugs, 63 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "MSM" stands for "men who have sex with men." "IDUs" refers to injection drug users. "White" is defined as "white, non-Hispanic" and "black" is defined as "black, non-Hispanic." Source: U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, 2016.
> 
> Rae Ellen Bichell/NPR
> But that leaves this bad part: Rates are increasing in African-American and Hispanic men who have sex with men, according to data released Tuesday by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. At current rates, half of black and one quarter of Latino gay or bisexual men will be diagnosed with HIV in their lifetimes.
> 
> In the last 10 years, diagnoses increased about 6 percent among all men who have sex with men, but rose 22 percent in black men and 24 percent in Latino men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the lesson, but what is the piont? That gay black men are stupid? I mean really, what do the HIV rates have to do with the topic at hand? Seems like typical liberal diversionary tactics to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just saw it and thought it was interesting.  What does this story suggest to you?  It tells me that black people aren't being smart when it comes to sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not looking at anything else, I would agree. Still, what's your point?
Click to expand...

It aint all whiteys fault blacks are broke.  No reason a single person in America without kids needs to stay broke.  NO REASON.  So if you have kids you can't afford it's your fault.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a liberal so I can argue all day why Detroit is not black people's fault.  BUT, some of their situation is their fault.  If you live in Detroit and you are poor and you have a kid with a thug who doesn't have a real job, that is your fault.
> 
> But Detroit and other black communities are shit holes because of white flight.  Put more business' in Detroit, not Mexico, and see the crime rate and dead beat dad situation drop.
> 
> 
> 
> Detriot is not black peoples' fault? Who the hell elected the people to run the damn city? All the "white folks" who left for the 'burbs? You make no sense, you say one thing then contradict it in the next thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because we don't live in an all black or all white world.  There are shades of gray.  Is it all blacks fault?  No.  Did white people leave the city because they don't like living with black people and did white people take all the jobs with them?  Yes.
> 
> But are blacks being responsible citizens?  Apparently not.
> 
> I'm a liberal who gets racism exists but also believes blacks in general need to start doing for themselves.  Stop the pants pulled down eubonics one parent homes on welfare bullshit.  Am I wrong?
> 
> Do you NOT get it that America is racist towards blacks?  Because if you deny it, then are you suggesting blacks are completely at fault and responsible for the position they are in?
> 
> You'll have to have the ability to go outside your right wing talking points if you want to have an honest discussion about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you want for blacks, even hood blacks to get jobs, you need to halt further immigration.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This BS post managed to be racist, xenophobic, and just plain stupid all at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to limit employers access to foreign labor to force them to hire Americans, hopefully at rising wages.
> 
> In the context of sealybobo's thread we are focued on black Americans.
> 
> YOur list of insults did not address that nor explain why you disagree with my point.
> 
> Really, your post was stupid.
Click to expand...

He never explains any of his comments.  He just sends crappy snotty comments of why you are a racist and/or stupid poopy pants.  He's clearly not a deep thinker.  Just a conservative of below average intelligence from what I can tell.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Detriot is not black peoples' fault? Who the hell elected the people to run the damn city? All the "white folks" who left for the 'burbs? You make no sense, you say one thing then contradict it in the next thought.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because we don't live in an all black or all white world.  There are shades of gray.  Is it all blacks fault?  No.  Did white people leave the city because they don't like living with black people and did white people take all the jobs with them?  Yes.
> 
> But are blacks being responsible citizens?  Apparently not.
> 
> I'm a liberal who gets racism exists but also believes blacks in general need to start doing for themselves.  Stop the pants pulled down eubonics one parent homes on welfare bullshit.  Am I wrong?
> 
> Do you NOT get it that America is racist towards blacks?  Because if you deny it, then are you suggesting blacks are completely at fault and responsible for the position they are in?
> 
> You'll have to have the ability to go outside your right wing talking points if you want to have an honest discussion about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you want for blacks, even hood blacks to get jobs, you need to halt further immigration.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This BS post managed to be racist, xenophobic, and just plain stupid all at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to limit employers access to foreign labor to force them to hire Americans, hopefully at rising wages.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a slack-ass, protectionist numbskull.
Click to expand...

So you are one of those free trader Republicans?  So you don't like Trump then.  Luckily your candidate doesn't stand a chance in hell, whoever that is.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post seems to contradict it's self. First you claim it is not their fault, then you claim that it is. Which is it? Or is the standard different depending on the context?
> 
> 
> 
> I am a liberal so I can argue all day why Detroit is not black people's fault.  BUT, some of their situation is their fault.  If you live in Detroit and you are poor and you have a kid with a thug who doesn't have a real job, that is your fault.
> 
> But Detroit and other black communities are shit holes because of white flight.  Put more business' in Detroit, not Mexico, and see the crime rate and dead beat dad situation drop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Detriot is not black peoples' fault? Who the hell elected the people to run the damn city? All the "white folks" who left for the 'burbs? You make no sense, you say one thing then contradict it in the next thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because we don't live in an all black or all white world.  There are shades of gray.  Is it all blacks fault?  No.  Did white people leave the city because they don't like living with black people and did white people take all the jobs with them?  Yes.
> 
> But are blacks being responsible citizens?  Apparently not.
> 
> I'm a liberal who gets racism exists but also believes blacks in general need to start doing for themselves.  Stop the pants pulled down eubonics one parent homes on welfare bullshit.  Am I wrong?
> 
> Do you NOT get it that America is racist towards blacks?  Because if you deny it, then are you suggesting blacks are completely at fault and responsible for the position they are in?
> 
> You'll have to have the ability to go outside your right wing talking points if you want to have an honest discussion about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you want for blacks, even hood blacks to get jobs, you need to halt further immigration.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This BS post managed to be racist, xenophobic, and just plain stupid all at the same time.
Click to expand...

Why?  You just want more of your gooky relatives to be able to come here.  Tell them to stay in their slope eyed nations where they belong.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It also depends on where you live. If it just "depended on the individual" then statistically just as many blacks would make a success of themselves as do whites in the white community, but they don't. Why do you think that is? Are poor people lazier and dumber? That's what you think. I don't. I think blacks don't get equal opportunity. Do you disagree?
> 
> Now, this thread is about one of the main things blacks are doing to themselves. They are having too many fatherless babies. Stop doing this problem solved
> 
> 
> 
> Your post seems to contradict it's self. First you claim it is not their fault, then you claim that it is. Which is it? Or is the standard different depending on the context?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a liberal so I can argue all day why Detroit is not black people's fault.  BUT, some of their situation is their fault.  If you live in Detroit and you are poor and you have a kid with a thug who doesn't have a real job, that is your fault.
> 
> But Detroit and other black communities are shit holes because of white flight.  Put more business' in Detroit, not Mexico, and see the crime rate and dead beat dad situation drop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Detriot is not black peoples' fault? Who the hell elected the people to run the damn city? All the "white folks" who left for the 'burbs? You make no sense, you say one thing then contradict it in the next thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because we don't live in an all black or all white world.  There are shades of gray.  Is it all blacks fault?  No.  Did white people leave the city because they don't like living with black people and did white people take all the jobs with them?  Yes.
> 
> But are blacks being responsible citizens?  Apparently not.
> 
> I'm a liberal who gets racism exists but also believes blacks in general need to start doing for themselves.  Stop the pants pulled down eubonics one parent homes on welfare bullshit.  Am I wrong?
> 
> Do you NOT get it that America is racist towards blacks?  Because if you deny it, then are you suggesting blacks are completely at fault and responsible for the position they are in?
> 
> You'll have to have the ability to go outside your right wing talking points if you want to have an honest discussion about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites left the cities for the suburbs, and are still doing so because the blacks moving in ruined the neighborhoods and the schools.
> 
> And that was not racist, that was and is the rational response to the situation.
> 
> And if you want for blacks, even hood blacks to get jobs, you need to halt further immigration.
> 
> Lets reverse the Balance of Power and have employERS, nervously looking for workers, rather than employEES, nervously looking for jobs.
> 
> I've been in the situation where the employer needs you more than you need him.
> 
> IT WAS FUCKING GREAT!
Click to expand...

I remember the 90s.  Thanks you!  Great post.  Don't listen to unkotard.  He really is a waste of human flesh.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you want for blacks, even hood blacks to get jobs, you need to halt further immigration.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This BS post managed to be racist, xenophobic, and just plain stupid all at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to limit employers access to foreign labor to force them to hire Americans, hopefully at rising wages.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a slack-ass, protectionist numbskull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want American government policy to be based on serving the interests of American citizens.
> 
> YOu want it to serve some form of Ideological Agenda of Darwinian Competition regardless of whether it is good or bad for America and Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did unkotard tell you that?  He doesn't say shit so how would you know that's what he feels?  Maybe like me you just have to assume based on how he's attacking you because he never replies with anything constructive.
> 
> What would Unkotard do?  What does he think?  Who the fuck knows.
Click to expand...



I've pressed him very hard in the past for specifics. They were sparse but more than normal and I was able get a general idea of where he is "coming from".


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...
> It aint all whiteys fault blacks are broke.  No reason a single person in America without kids needs to stay broke.  NO REASON.  So if you have kids you can't afford it's your fault.






You really are an illogical dimwit, fish.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a liberal so I can argue all day why Detroit is not black people's fault.  BUT, some of their situation is their fault.  If you live in Detroit and you are poor and you have a kid with a thug who doesn't have a real job, that is your fault.
> 
> But Detroit and other black communities are shit holes because of white flight.  Put more business' in Detroit, not Mexico, and see the crime rate and dead beat dad situation drop.
> 
> 
> 
> Detriot is not black peoples' fault? Who the hell elected the people to run the damn city? All the "white folks" who left for the 'burbs? You make no sense, you say one thing then contradict it in the next thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because we don't live in an all black or all white world.  There are shades of gray.  Is it all blacks fault?  No.  Did white people leave the city because they don't like living with black people and did white people take all the jobs with them?  Yes.
> 
> But are blacks being responsible citizens?  Apparently not.
> 
> I'm a liberal who gets racism exists but also believes blacks in general need to start doing for themselves.  Stop the pants pulled down eubonics one parent homes on welfare bullshit.  Am I wrong?
> 
> Do you NOT get it that America is racist towards blacks?  Because if you deny it, then are you suggesting blacks are completely at fault and responsible for the position they are in?
> 
> You'll have to have the ability to go outside your right wing talking points if you want to have an honest discussion about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you want for blacks, even hood blacks to get jobs, you need to halt further immigration.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This BS post managed to be racist, xenophobic, and just plain stupid all at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  You just want more of your gooky relatives to be able to come here.  Tell them to stay in their slope eyed nations where they belong.
Click to expand...



What the hell are you talking about, fish? Any excuse to vent your blatant racism, no matter how unrelated? Pathetic, fish.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This BS post managed to be racist, xenophobic, and just plain stupid all at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to limit employers access to foreign labor to force them to hire Americans, hopefully at rising wages.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a slack-ass, protectionist numbskull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want American government policy to be based on serving the interests of American citizens.
> 
> YOu want it to serve some form of Ideological Agenda of Darwinian Competition regardless of whether it is good or bad for America and Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did unkotard tell you that?  He doesn't say shit so how would you know that's what he feels?  Maybe like me you just have to assume based on how he's attacking you because he never replies with anything constructive.
> 
> What would Unkotard do?  What does he think?  Who the fuck knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've pressed him very hard in the past for specifics. They were sparse but more than normal and I was able get a general idea of where he is "coming from".
Click to expand...



If you have a question, ask.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to limit employers access to foreign labor to force them to hire Americans, hopefully at rising wages.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a slack-ass, protectionist numbskull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want American government policy to be based on serving the interests of American citizens.
> 
> YOu want it to serve some form of Ideological Agenda of Darwinian Competition regardless of whether it is good or bad for America and Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did unkotard tell you that?  He doesn't say shit so how would you know that's what he feels?  Maybe like me you just have to assume based on how he's attacking you because he never replies with anything constructive.
> 
> What would Unkotard do?  What does he think?  Who the fuck knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've pressed him very hard in the past for specifics. They were sparse but more than normal and I was able get a general idea of where he is "coming from".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a question, ask.
Click to expand...


That's an odd response.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to limit employers access to foreign labor to force them to hire Americans, hopefully at rising wages.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a slack-ass, protectionist numbskull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want American government policy to be based on serving the interests of American citizens.
> 
> YOu want it to serve some form of Ideological Agenda of Darwinian Competition regardless of whether it is good or bad for America and Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did unkotard tell you that?  He doesn't say shit so how would you know that's what he feels?  Maybe like me you just have to assume based on how he's attacking you because he never replies with anything constructive.
> 
> What would Unkotard do?  What does he think?  Who the fuck knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've pressed him very hard in the past for specifics. They were sparse but more than normal and I was able get a general idea of where he is "coming from".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a question, ask.
Click to expand...

It won't help


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to limit employers access to foreign labor to force them to hire Americans, hopefully at rising wages.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a slack-ass, protectionist numbskull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want American government policy to be based on serving the interests of American citizens.
> 
> YOu want it to serve some form of Ideological Agenda of Darwinian Competition regardless of whether it is good or bad for America and Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did unkotard tell you that?  He doesn't say shit so how would you know that's what he feels?  Maybe like me you just have to assume based on how he's attacking you because he never replies with anything constructive.
> 
> What would Unkotard do?  What does he think?  Who the fuck knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've pressed him very hard in the past for specifics. They were sparse but more than normal and I was able get a general idea of where he is "coming from".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a question, ask.
Click to expand...

Is the black community at all at fault for their situation or is it all their fault they live with higher crime and poverty than the rest of America? Explain to us why so many black men don't graduate highschool.

And I bet you the only thing you'll come back with is you'll blame democrats. But then you'd be suggesting that blacks are lazy and prefer handouts to jobs.

The floor is all yours. Wed love for once to hear your thoughts on the subject.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to limit employers access to foreign labor to force them to hire Americans, hopefully at rising wages.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a slack-ass, protectionist numbskull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want American government policy to be based on serving the interests of American citizens.
> 
> YOu want it to serve some form of Ideological Agenda of Darwinian Competition regardless of whether it is good or bad for America and Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did unkotard tell you that?  He doesn't say shit so how would you know that's what he feels?  Maybe like me you just have to assume based on how he's attacking you because he never replies with anything constructive.
> 
> What would Unkotard do?  What does he think?  Who the fuck knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've pressed him very hard in the past for specifics. They were sparse but more than normal and I was able get a general idea of where he is "coming from".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a question, ask.
Click to expand...

I read your last 3 posts. You've contributed nothing to the conversation Mr miagi.


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont have a baby mama and "take school more serious" whatever that means (wink blacks dont like learning, like it more wink) and all will be fine.  How?  IDK, but those things sound good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not racial, white people living in the same society, same neighborhoods turn out the same. This is the leftist utopia, created and fomented by the leftist scum, who make victums out of people, and lower the bar of common decency and morality...you must be proud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying its not racial in a thread with this title?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of white baby mamas, baby daddys, and white thugs in the hood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there is.  Again, are you saying its not racial in a thread with this title?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever notice a thriving middle class white community full of successful smart arrogant conservative middle class voters all of the sudden becomes a shit hole when the coal mine dries up?  Why don't those smart white people just re invent themselves?
Click to expand...


You liberals ...you're the most bigoted people, and you vote for the leftists and think that makes you compassionate what a joke


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not racial, white people living in the same society, same neighborhoods turn out the same. This is the leftist utopia, created and fomented by the leftist scum, who make victums out of people, and lower the bar of common decency and morality...you must be proud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying its not racial in a thread with this title?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of white baby mamas, baby daddys, and white thugs in the hood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there is.  Again, are you saying its not racial in a thread with this title?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever notice a thriving middle class white community full of successful smart arrogant conservative middle class voters all of the sudden becomes a shit hole when the coal mine dries up?  Why don't those smart white people just re invent themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You liberals ...you're the most bigoted people, and you vote for the leftists and think that makes you compassionate what a joke
Click to expand...

You're just unable to point the finger because your thumbs pointing right back at you.

Poor people of all color need to stop pumping out kids. It's costing the rest of us tax payers too much if you can't afford your own lifestyle.

I give you the very same advice


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did white people leave the city because they don't like living with black people and did white people take all the jobs with them? Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> This would seem to imply that your beleif is that ALL white people are racist. That would be a racist statement, would it not?
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you NOT get it that America is racist towards blacks? Because if you deny it, then are you suggesting blacks are completely at fault and responsible for the position they are in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I deny that AMERICA is racist, I don't beleive that to be possible. I do beleive that some PEOPLE in America are racist. I also beleive that some of those people are racist against whites, some against balcks, some hispanics, some jews, ect. What is your point? That because some people are racist, it makes the country racist?
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to have the ability to go outside your right wing talking points if you want to have an honest discussion about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And likewise you will have to get away from your liberal/progressive talking points. What is your point? Are you attempting to insult me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I'm trying to get people to see how they talk out of both sides of their brains on this issue.  They think blacks are lazy, rather than understand they are victims of living in a shitty community that doesn't have jobs.
> 
> But then at the same time the same people who say it isn't white people's fault that blacks live in crummy communities are trying to suggest I'm a racist for pointing out that blacks could do something to improve their own situation, even if it is true that whites are racist.
Click to expand...



Whites aren't racist, people are racist. I've seen as much racism among blacks, even more so sometimes. it's the person not the race


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying its not racial in a thread with this title?
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of white baby mamas, baby daddys, and white thugs in the hood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there is.  Again, are you saying its not racial in a thread with this title?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever notice a thriving middle class white community full of successful smart arrogant conservative middle class voters all of the sudden becomes a shit hole when the coal mine dries up?  Why don't those smart white people just re invent themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You liberals ...you're the most bigoted people, and you vote for the leftists and think that makes you compassionate what a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just unable to point the finger because your thumbs pointing right back at you.
> 
> Poor people of all color need to stop pumping out kids. It's costing the rest of us tax payers too much if you can't afford your own lifestyle.
> 
> I give you the very same advice
Click to expand...



I don't have any kids, now go back to selling your Sealy mattresses .."sealybobo" you're clueless.


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a slack-ass, protectionist numbskull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want American government policy to be based on serving the interests of American citizens.
> 
> YOu want it to serve some form of Ideological Agenda of Darwinian Competition regardless of whether it is good or bad for America and Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did unkotard tell you that?  He doesn't say shit so how would you know that's what he feels?  Maybe like me you just have to assume based on how he's attacking you because he never replies with anything constructive.
> 
> What would Unkotard do?  What does he think?  Who the fuck knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've pressed him very hard in the past for specifics. They were sparse but more than normal and I was able get a general idea of where he is "coming from".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a question, ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the black community at all at fault for their situation or is it all their fault they live with higher crime and poverty than the rest of America? Explain to us why so many black men don't graduate highschool.
> 
> And I bet you the only thing you'll come back with is you'll blame democrats. But then you'd be suggesting that blacks are lazy and prefer handouts to jobs.
> 
> The floor is all yours. Wed love for once to hear your thoughts on the subject.
Click to expand...

Conservatives want vouchers so poor people can actually choose what school to send their kids. That would also create competition, real competition. You leftist don't give a shit about the kids. It's the teachers unions you pander to.....


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want American government policy to be based on serving the interests of American citizens.
> 
> YOu want it to serve some form of Ideological Agenda of Darwinian Competition regardless of whether it is good or bad for America and Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> Did unkotard tell you that?  He doesn't say shit so how would you know that's what he feels?  Maybe like me you just have to assume based on how he's attacking you because he never replies with anything constructive.
> 
> What would Unkotard do?  What does he think?  Who the fuck knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've pressed him very hard in the past for specifics. They were sparse but more than normal and I was able get a general idea of where he is "coming from".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a question, ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the black community at all at fault for their situation or is it all their fault they live with higher crime and poverty than the rest of America? Explain to us why so many black men don't graduate highschool.
> 
> And I bet you the only thing you'll come back with is you'll blame democrats. But then you'd be suggesting that blacks are lazy and prefer handouts to jobs.
> 
> The floor is all yours. Wed love for once to hear your thoughts on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatives want vouchers so poor people can actually choose what school to send their kids. That would also create competition, real competition. You leftist don't give a shit about the kids. It's the teachers unions you pander to.....
Click to expand...

I know a right wing talking point and aganda when I see one. You're just taking money away from schools that need it most.

You don't have to tell me how bad Detroit schools are I went to them up until 5th grade

But me and my friends came to the conclusion no one in America has to be poor. If you are a single adult without kids you can get out of poverty.

It's people in poverty who have kids who have a hard time. Well no one told you to have a child.

You should be happy I'm agreeing with you. But that means my advice to black people is good. Don't have children while you are in poverty. If you do then the poverty you are in is on you


----------



## MaryL

If I say YAWN, do you yawn? How does that work? It's the same way with race and politics, your hackles rise and defenses rise. Poor black communities can and could get past this. Blaming racism has become such a cheap excuse. Perhaps the fault lay not in our stars, but ourselves?


----------



## sealybobo

MaryL said:


> If I say YAWN, do you yawn? How does that work? It's the same way with race and politics, your hackles rise and defenses rise. Poor black communities can and could get past this. Blaming racism has become such a cheap excuse. Perhaps the fault lay not in our stars, but ourselves?


And I'm really not trying to be racist. I've argued for years how its not their fault that whites have never given them a fair shake and ghettos are the result of years of oppression. I still believe all that, but that doesn't mean a poor young black person in America can't make something of themselves.

The more I think about it the more I'm convinced that the number one thing that hurts poor people is having kids they can't afford.


----------



## sealybobo

And people who have kids they can't afford end up putting their kids at a huge disadvantage.

If you want to blame somebody for you being in poverty blame your parents for having you


----------



## MaryL

sealybobo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I say YAWN, do you yawn? How does that work? It's the same way with race and politics, your hackles rise and defenses rise. Poor black communities can and could get past this. Blaming racism has become such a cheap excuse. Perhaps the fault lay not in our stars, but ourselves?
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm really not trying to be racist. I've argued for years how its not their fault that whites have never given them a fair shake and ghettos are the result of years of oppression. I still believe all that, but that doesn't mean a poor young black person in America can't make something of themselves.
> 
> The more I think about it the more I'm convinced that the number one thing that hurts poor people is having kids they can't afford.
Click to expand...

I kinda agree. But I believe the #1 issue that holds  anyone back is their own mindset. And the negative communal groupthink of poor black communities is self reinforcing and needs to be overcome, racism is a minor factor once blacks overcome their own issues. I don't know what else to say.


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did unkotard tell you that?  He doesn't say shit so how would you know that's what he feels?  Maybe like me you just have to assume based on how he's attacking you because he never replies with anything constructive.
> 
> What would Unkotard do?  What does he think?  Who the fuck knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've pressed him very hard in the past for specifics. They were sparse but more than normal and I was able get a general idea of where he is "coming from".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a question, ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the black community at all at fault for their situation or is it all their fault they live with higher crime and poverty than the rest of America? Explain to us why so many black men don't graduate highschool.
> 
> And I bet you the only thing you'll come back with is you'll blame democrats. But then you'd be suggesting that blacks are lazy and prefer handouts to jobs.
> 
> The floor is all yours. Wed love for once to hear your thoughts on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatives want vouchers so poor people can actually choose what school to send their kids. That would also create competition, real competition. You leftist don't give a shit about the kids. It's the teachers unions you pander to.....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I know a right wing talking point and aganda when I see one. You're just taking money away from schools that need it most.
> 
> You don't have to tell me how bad Detroit schools are I went to them up until 5th grade*
> 
> But me and my friends came to the conclusion no one in America has to be poor. If you are a single adult without kids you can get out of poverty.
> 
> It's people in poverty who have kids who have a hard time. Well no one told you to have a child.
> 
> You should be happy I'm agreeing with you. But that means my advice to black people is good. Don't have children while you are in poverty. If you do then the poverty you are in is on you
Click to expand...



You don't know shit about Detroit schools..5th grade? Give me a break. Taking money away from failing schools is a good thing. shut them down if they aren't preforming. send the kids to schools that are, even privatize them. What did that NEA guy say? "Power" that's what it's about, not the kids


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've pressed him very hard in the past for specifics. They were sparse but more than normal and I was able get a general idea of where he is "coming from".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a question, ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the black community at all at fault for their situation or is it all their fault they live with higher crime and poverty than the rest of America? Explain to us why so many black men don't graduate highschool.
> 
> And I bet you the only thing you'll come back with is you'll blame democrats. But then you'd be suggesting that blacks are lazy and prefer handouts to jobs.
> 
> The floor is all yours. Wed love for once to hear your thoughts on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatives want vouchers so poor people can actually choose what school to send their kids. That would also create competition, real competition. You leftist don't give a shit about the kids. It's the teachers unions you pander to.....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I know a right wing talking point and aganda when I see one. You're just taking money away from schools that need it most.
> 
> You don't have to tell me how bad Detroit schools are I went to them up until 5th grade*
> 
> But me and my friends came to the conclusion no one in America has to be poor. If you are a single adult without kids you can get out of poverty.
> 
> It's people in poverty who have kids who have a hard time. Well no one told you to have a child.
> 
> You should be happy I'm agreeing with you. But that means my advice to black people is good. Don't have children while you are in poverty. If you do then the poverty you are in is on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know shit about Detroit schools..5th grade? Give me a break. Taking money away from failing schools is a good thing. shut them down if they aren't preforming. send the kids to schools that are, even privatize them. What did that NEA guy say? "Power" that's what it's about, not the kids
Click to expand...

They should shut down and or fix the DPS. My 5th grade councilor in the burbs told my mom other than what she taught me I learned nothing at Emerson middle school.

It held me back but with 2 good parents, after moving to a suburb school, and the right influences, and a wrestling college scholarship, I got into and graduated from emu.

Let me get this right. The only education you have is you graduated highschool from Detroit public schools? That explains a lot


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a question, ask.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the black community at all at fault for their situation or is it all their fault they live with higher crime and poverty than the rest of America? Explain to us why so many black men don't graduate highschool.
> 
> And I bet you the only thing you'll come back with is you'll blame democrats. But then you'd be suggesting that blacks are lazy and prefer handouts to jobs.
> 
> The floor is all yours. Wed love for once to hear your thoughts on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatives want vouchers so poor people can actually choose what school to send their kids. That would also create competition, real competition. You leftist don't give a shit about the kids. It's the teachers unions you pander to.....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I know a right wing talking point and aganda when I see one. You're just taking money away from schools that need it most.
> 
> You don't have to tell me how bad Detroit schools are I went to them up until 5th grade*
> 
> But me and my friends came to the conclusion no one in America has to be poor. If you are a single adult without kids you can get out of poverty.
> 
> It's people in poverty who have kids who have a hard time. Well no one told you to have a child.
> 
> You should be happy I'm agreeing with you. But that means my advice to black people is good. Don't have children while you are in poverty. If you do then the poverty you are in is on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know shit about Detroit schools..5th grade? Give me a break. Taking money away from failing schools is a good thing. shut them down if they aren't preforming. send the kids to schools that are, even privatize them. What did that NEA guy say? "Power" that's what it's about, not the kids
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should shut down and or fix the DPS. My 5th grade councilor in the burbs told my mom other than what she taught me I learned nothing at Emerson middle school.
> 
> It held me back but with 2 good parents, after moving to a suburb school, and the right influences, and a wrestling college scholarship, I got into and graduated from emu.
> 
> Let me get this right. The only education you have is you graduated highschool from Detroit public schools? That explains a lot
Click to expand...


Nope... Henry ford community collage, but who cares really. ok you were beat up in DPS ..it happens, so you fled. Lots of us stayed. It wasn't bad at all for me. I still go to all of my reunions


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> .... I'm really not trying to be racist.....




You're doing it anyway, fish.


----------



## Jroc

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'm really not trying to be racist.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it anyway, fish.
Click to expand...



He just cant help himself...He still has bad dreams of those mean black kids picking on him in grade school


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'm really not trying to be racist.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it anyway, fish.
Click to expand...

No I'm not


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'm really not trying to be racist.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it anyway, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He just cant help himself...He still has bad dreams of those mean black kids picking on him in grade school
Click to expand...

I was one of 3 whites in my school. You went to a school with 20% white 20% Latino. You didn't go to one of Detroit's top ten worst schools, I did.

And I'm not being a racist. Fatherless children is a problem for all of us. It's just that blacks say their community sucks because of whites. You can't deny young and kilpatrick blamed the white suburbs for Detroit's woes.

I'm just pointing out that the #1 thing blacks can do for themselves is stop the fatherless epidemic.

Why pick on blacks? Because this problem is worse in their neighborhoods. No coincidence so is poverty.

I agree the white suburbs keep the blacks down too. We've been segregating from them ever since way back.

Tell unkotard the truth. Tell him why conservative whites in the burbs don't want to live in Detroit.

What is white flight?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'm really not trying to be racist.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it anyway, fish.
Click to expand...

Why do you think there is so much crime and poverty in cities like Detroit?


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'm really not trying to be racist.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it anyway, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He just cant help himself...He still has bad dreams of those mean black kids picking on him in grade school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was one of 3 whites in my school. You went to a school with 20% white 20% Latino. You didn't go to one of Detroit's top ten worst schools, I did.
> 
> And I'm not being a racist. Fatherless children is a problem for all of us. It's just that blacks say their community sucks because of whites. You can't deny young and kilpatrick blamed the white suburbs for Detroit's woes.
> 
> I'm just pointing out that the #1 thing blacks can do for themselves is stop the fatherless epidemic.
> 
> Why pick on blacks? Because this problem is worse in their neighborhoods. No coincidence so is poverty.
> 
> I agree the white suburbs keep the blacks down too. We've been segregating from them ever since way back.
> 
> Tell unkotard the truth. Tell him why conservative whites in the burbs don't want to live in Detroit.
> 
> What is white flight?
Click to expand...


White people are moving back, fixing up historic homes, very cool actually..Yeah, the schools suck, and I said my high school was 70% black. I also consider "Hispanic" to be white for the most part which they are. In my school they were that. I think you're execrating a bit on the 3 white kids. My Grandparents lived on Kentfield, 7 mile and evergreen till the early 80s there were still  plenty of white people there at that time


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'm really not trying to be racist.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it anyway, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He just cant help himself...He still has bad dreams of those mean black kids picking on him in grade school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was one of 3 whites in my school. You went to a school with 20% white 20% Latino. You didn't go to one of Detroit's top ten worst schools, I did.
> 
> And I'm not being a racist. Fatherless children is a problem for all of us. It's just that blacks say their community sucks because of whites. You can't deny young and kilpatrick blamed the white suburbs for Detroit's woes.
> 
> I'm just pointing out that the #1 thing blacks can do for themselves is stop the fatherless epidemic.
> 
> Why pick on blacks? Because this problem is worse in their neighborhoods. No coincidence so is poverty.
> 
> I agree the white suburbs keep the blacks down too. We've been segregating from them ever since way back.
> 
> Tell unkotard the truth. Tell him why conservative whites in the burbs don't want to live in Detroit.
> 
> What is white flight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people are moving back, fixing up historic homes, very cool actually..Yeah, the schools suck, and I said my high school was 70% black. I also consider "Hispanic" to be white for the most part which they are. In my school they were that. I think you're execrating a bit on the 3 white kids. My Grandparents lived on Kentfield, 7 mile and evergreen till the early 80s there were still  plenty of white people there at that time
Click to expand...

I knew of a few white kids in that area. Their parents sent them to private schools. They did not go to Emerson which is between 6&5 mile. That is and was very much an all black school except me my bro and Kenneth. 

Funny my bro the big shot VP told me he was more traumatized than I was. I won all my fights but but cried and didn't understand why I was being attacked. I always wanted to make friends. Long story short by 3rd grade it was 3 of us. I was the las t white to leave. It's not so bad driving up grand river but when you get up to 6 mile and turn left, that's all black. At least 1977 all black.

You know the dividing line for credibility is 8 mile. I was on 6! Give me some credit.

I honestly know nothing of the Latino side of Detroit just like I don't know a lot about the Detroit Dearborn Arab border. Fascinating how big Detroit is.


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'm really not trying to be racist.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it anyway, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He just cant help himself...He still has bad dreams of those mean black kids picking on him in grade school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was one of 3 whites in my school. You went to a school with 20% white 20% Latino. You didn't go to one of Detroit's top ten worst schools, I did.
> 
> And I'm not being a racist. Fatherless children is a problem for all of us. It's just that blacks say their community sucks because of whites. You can't deny young and kilpatrick blamed the white suburbs for Detroit's woes.
> 
> I'm just pointing out that the #1 thing blacks can do for themselves is stop the fatherless epidemic.
> 
> Why pick on blacks? Because this problem is worse in their neighborhoods. No coincidence so is poverty.
> 
> I agree the white suburbs keep the blacks down too. We've been segregating from them ever since way back.
> 
> Tell unkotard the truth. Tell him why conservative whites in the burbs don't want to live in Detroit.
> 
> What is white flight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people are moving back, fixing up historic homes, very cool actually..Yeah, the schools suck, and I said my high school was 70% black. I also consider "Hispanic" to be white for the most part which they are. In my school they were that. I think you're execrating a bit on the 3 white kids. My Grandparents lived on Kentfield, 7 mile and evergreen till the early 80s there were still  plenty of white people there at that time
Click to expand...

Oh, and right around the corner on outer drive the homes are beautiful. well to do's live in those we always guessed because they were a little nicer. We always wondered who lived in those. That area used to be very nice. I remember up until 1st grade I loved it. We would walk to the dq or bus. Then the place went to shit. By 4th grade every white left.


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'm really not trying to be racist.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it anyway, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He just cant help himself...He still has bad dreams of those mean black kids picking on him in grade school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was one of 3 whites in my school. You went to a school with 20% white 20% Latino. You didn't go to one of Detroit's top ten worst schools, I did.
> 
> And I'm not being a racist. Fatherless children is a problem for all of us. It's just that blacks say their community sucks because of whites. You can't deny young and kilpatrick blamed the white suburbs for Detroit's woes.
> 
> I'm just pointing out that the #1 thing blacks can do for themselves is stop the fatherless epidemic.
> 
> Why pick on blacks? Because this problem is worse in their neighborhoods. No coincidence so is poverty.
> 
> I agree the white suburbs keep the blacks down too. We've been segregating from them ever since way back.
> 
> Tell unkotard the truth. Tell him why conservative whites in the burbs don't want to live in Detroit.
> 
> What is white flight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people are moving back, fixing up historic homes, very cool actually..Yeah, the schools suck, and I said my high school was 70% black. I also consider "Hispanic" to be white for the most part which they are. In my school they were that. I think you're execrating a bit on the 3 white kids. My Grandparents lived on Kentfield, 7 mile and evergreen till the early 80s there were still  plenty of white people there at that time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, and right around the corner on outer drive the homes are beautiful. well to do's live in those we always guessed because they were a little nicer. We always wondered who lived in those. That area used to be very nice. I remember up until 1st grade I loved it. We would walk to the dq or bus. Then the place went to shit. By 4th grade every white left.
Click to expand...



Jews lived there


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it anyway, fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He just cant help himself...He still has bad dreams of those mean black kids picking on him in grade school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was one of 3 whites in my school. You went to a school with 20% white 20% Latino. You didn't go to one of Detroit's top ten worst schools, I did.
> 
> And I'm not being a racist. Fatherless children is a problem for all of us. It's just that blacks say their community sucks because of whites. You can't deny young and kilpatrick blamed the white suburbs for Detroit's woes.
> 
> I'm just pointing out that the #1 thing blacks can do for themselves is stop the fatherless epidemic.
> 
> Why pick on blacks? Because this problem is worse in their neighborhoods. No coincidence so is poverty.
> 
> I agree the white suburbs keep the blacks down too. We've been segregating from them ever since way back.
> 
> Tell unkotard the truth. Tell him why conservative whites in the burbs don't want to live in Detroit.
> 
> What is white flight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people are moving back, fixing up historic homes, very cool actually..Yeah, the schools suck, and I said my high school was 70% black. I also consider "Hispanic" to be white for the most part which they are. In my school they were that. I think you're execrating a bit on the 3 white kids. My Grandparents lived on Kentfield, 7 mile and evergreen till the early 80s there were still  plenty of white people there at that time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, and right around the corner on outer drive the homes are beautiful. well to do's live in those we always guessed because they were a little nicer. We always wondered who lived in those. That area used to be very nice. I remember up until 1st grade I loved it. We would walk to the dq or bus. Then the place went to shit. By 4th grade every white left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jews lived there
Click to expand...

Maybe Sammy Davis. Lol


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'm really not trying to be racist.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it anyway, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm not
Click to expand...









Stop kidding yourself, fish.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'm really not trying to be racist.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it anyway, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think there is so much crime and poverty in cities like Detroit?
Click to expand...







Because of democrats like you.


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it anyway, fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He just cant help himself...He still has bad dreams of those mean black kids picking on him in grade school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was one of 3 whites in my school. You went to a school with 20% white 20% Latino. You didn't go to one of Detroit's top ten worst schools, I did.
> 
> And I'm not being a racist. Fatherless children is a problem for all of us. It's just that blacks say their community sucks because of whites. You can't deny young and kilpatrick blamed the white suburbs for Detroit's woes.
> 
> I'm just pointing out that the #1 thing blacks can do for themselves is stop the fatherless epidemic.
> 
> Why pick on blacks? Because this problem is worse in their neighborhoods. No coincidence so is poverty.
> 
> I agree the white suburbs keep the blacks down too. We've been segregating from them ever since way back.
> 
> Tell unkotard the truth. Tell him why conservative whites in the burbs don't want to live in Detroit.
> 
> What is white flight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people are moving back, fixing up historic homes, very cool actually..Yeah, the schools suck, and I said my high school was 70% black. I also consider "Hispanic" to be white for the most part which they are. In my school they were that. I think you're execrating a bit on the 3 white kids. My Grandparents lived on Kentfield, 7 mile and evergreen till the early 80s there were still  plenty of white people there at that time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, and right around the corner on outer drive the homes are beautiful. well to do's live in those we always guessed because they were a little nicer. We always wondered who lived in those. That area used to be very nice. I remember up until 1st grade I loved it. We would walk to the dq or bus. Then the place went to shit. By 4th grade every white left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jews lived there
Click to expand...

I imagined black city councilman orblack guys who saved their money working for the big three but didn't want to move and live with whites so they moved to a better Street with better homes and better backyards. Engineers or foreman. Successful people whatever they did.

They for sure at one time were probably the jewish homes. Lol. Those were the days.

I love that whites are trying to assimilate. I don't like segregation but then again I don't want black people moving into my condos.

Maybe I am the racist. Lol. Nah. I just don't want to end up on the morning news


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'm really not trying to be racist.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it anyway, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think there is so much crime and poverty in cities like Detroit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of democrats like you.
Click to expand...

That's your answer? Thanks for nothing. Anyone think unkotard a worthless person like this post.


----------



## Unkotare

Fucking racist coward fish.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'm really not trying to be racist.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it anyway, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think there is so much crime and poverty in cities like Detroit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of democrats like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's your answer? Thanks for nothing. Anyone think unkotard a worthless person like this post.
Click to expand...







Reduced to begging for support, fish?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'm really not trying to be racist.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it anyway, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop kidding yourself, fish.
Click to expand...

You must have seen jroc's bicep flex and you are now his girlfriend. After he intelligently replies you say "yea fish" standing behind jroc like the bitch on a leash in mad Max. Jroc can handle himself. No cheerleaders. Got something to add? Floors all yours


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'm really not trying to be racist.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it anyway, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop kidding yourself, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have seen jroc's bicep flex and you are now his girlfriend. After he intelligently replies you say "yea fish" standing behind jroc like the bitch on a leash in mad Max. Jroc can handle himself. No cheerleaders. Got something to add? Floors all yours
Click to expand...





What the hell are you talking about, fish?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'm really not trying to be racist.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it anyway, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop kidding yourself, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have seen jroc's bicep flex and you are now his girlfriend. After he intelligently replies you say "yea fish" standing behind jroc like the bitch on a leash in mad Max. Jroc can handle himself. No cheerleaders. Got something to add? Floors all yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about, fish?
Click to expand...

Got something to add?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it anyway, fish.
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop kidding yourself, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have seen jroc's bicep flex and you are now his girlfriend. After he intelligently replies you say "yea fish" standing behind jroc like the bitch on a leash in mad Max. Jroc can handle himself. No cheerleaders. Got something to add? Floors all yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about, fish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got something to add?
Click to expand...



Add to your drunken nonsense, fish? No, you've made quite enough of a fool of yourself.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'm really not trying to be racist.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it anyway, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think there is so much crime and poverty in cities like Detroit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of democrats like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's your answer? Thanks for nothing. Anyone think unkotard a worthless person like this post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reduced to begging for support, fish?
Click to expand...

Got one pos


----------



## Socratesrevenge

Blacks and whites just need their own nations


----------



## Unkotare

?????


----------



## xband

Bell Curve that cannot be corrected by throwing books at them.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'm really not trying to be racist.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it anyway, fish.
Click to expand...


No, he is not.

A white person discussing problems in the black community is not inherently racist.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'm really not trying to be racist.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it anyway, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He just cant help himself...He still has bad dreams of those mean black kids picking on him in grade school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was one of 3 whites in my school. You went to a school with 20% white 20% Latino. You didn't go to one of Detroit's top ten worst schools, I did.
> 
> And I'm not being a racist. Fatherless children is a problem for all of us. It's just that blacks say their community sucks because of whites. You can't deny young and kilpatrick blamed the white suburbs for Detroit's woes.
> 
> I'm just pointing out that the #1 thing blacks can do for themselves is stop the fatherless epidemic.
> 
> Why pick on blacks? Because this problem is worse in their neighborhoods. No coincidence so is poverty.
> 
> I agree the white suburbs keep the blacks down too. We've been segregating from them ever since way back.
> 
> Tell unkotard the truth. Tell him why conservative whites in the burbs don't want to live in Detroit.
> 
> What is white flight?
Click to expand...


White Flight is a reasonable response to problems that blacks bring to schools and communities.

WHite SUburbs don't keep the blacks down.


----------



## Correll

xband said:


> Bell Curve that cannot be corrected by throwing books at them.




A 15 point gap in IQ should not lead to the dysfunction we see today.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'm really not trying to be racist.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it anyway, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he is not.
> 
> A white person discussing problems in the black community is not inherently racist.
Click to expand...





Not necessarily, but he is.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'm really not trying to be racist.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it anyway, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He just cant help himself...He still has bad dreams of those mean black kids picking on him in grade school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was one of 3 whites in my school. You went to a school with 20% white 20% Latino. You didn't go to one of Detroit's top ten worst schools, I did.
> 
> And I'm not being a racist. Fatherless children is a problem for all of us. It's just that blacks say their community sucks because of whites. You can't deny young and kilpatrick blamed the white suburbs for Detroit's woes.
> 
> I'm just pointing out that the #1 thing blacks can do for themselves is stop the fatherless epidemic.
> 
> Why pick on blacks? Because this problem is worse in their neighborhoods. No coincidence so is poverty.
> 
> I agree the white suburbs keep the blacks down too. We've been segregating from them ever since way back.
> 
> Tell unkotard the truth. Tell him why conservative whites in the burbs don't want to live in Detroit.
> 
> What is white flight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White Flight is a reasonable response to problems that blacks bring to schools and communities.
> 
> WHite SUburbs don't keep the blacks down.
Click to expand...

Last night I did admit to jroc that maybe I am the racist because he lives with blacks and I don't nor do i want to. I don't mind a nice black or two moving in but if a lot of blacks move in that's when crime goes up and property values go down. Part of the reason is white flight but part of it is on how blacks behave when they move to a new area. They don't take care of their property and they aren't good neighbors.

But I doubt he does it by choice. Sure a slumdog millionaire who's made a good life for himself in some hood somewhere is going to say he's happy where he is at but who wouldn't rather live in the nice expensive suburbs of detroit Instead of in detroit? 

White flight is responsible for poor black neighborhoods. The question is who's responsible for white flight?

Some of it is racist whites and some of it is how blacks behave as neighbors


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'm really not trying to be racist.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it anyway, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he is not.
> 
> A white person discussing problems in the black community is not inherently racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily, but he is.
Click to expand...

Not anymore than the next guy. I don't know where you live but living near poor blacks is not fun.

What specifically makes me more racist than you? Please, tell me where I'm wrong.

And if I'm racist I'm just being honest. I'm open to being cured. I know it's hard for you but tell me where I'm wrong


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Fucking racist coward fish.


Two people agree you are worthless and that's just in this one thread alone


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'm really not trying to be racist.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it anyway, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he is not.
Click to expand...



Still want to stick with that?


----------



## sealybobo

Socratesrevenge said:


> Blacks and whites just need their own nations


Actually, conservatives and liberals need their own nations. We wouldn't have ghettos or poverty if it weren't for the rich who own the conservative party and keep all poor people down. And it isn't ruled by God it's $ that TRUMPS god

But you'll need workers. Will you hire us or Mexicans?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'm really not trying to be racist.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it anyway, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Still want to stick with that?
Click to expand...

Explain how. Help me!


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'm really not trying to be racist.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it anyway, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he is not.
> 
> A white person discussing problems in the black community is not inherently racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily, but he is.
Click to expand...


Nothing in this thread justifies that claim.

That is a very poisonous accusation, in this culture, and we all should be more careful about throwing it around willy nilly.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ....
> 
> Nothing in this thread justifies that claim......



You haven't read carefully.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'm really not trying to be racist.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it anyway, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Still want to stick with that?
Click to expand...

Im still unclear. Be more specific. Where am I wrong exactly?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'm really not trying to be racist.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it anyway, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he is not.
> 
> A white person discussing problems in the black community is not inherently racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily, but he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing in this thread justifies that claim.
> 
> That is a very poisonous accusation, in this culture, and we all should be more careful about throwing it around willy nilly.
Click to expand...

And let's get it all out in the open. When and where I am wrong I'll admit it but you can't have an in depth conversation with unkotard.

I suspect if he ever told us what he thinks we'd find out it is him who might be wrong.

All we know is he thinks I'm wrong. Not how when or why.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'm really not trying to be racist.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it anyway, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Still want to stick with that?
Click to expand...


Hell yes.

It is not racist to take reasonable steps to protect your self, both physically and financially.

This is what racism is.

Definition of RACISM



> * Full Definition of racism *
> 
> _1_ :  a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
> 
> 
> _2_ :  racial prejudice or discrimination





I bet that seeybobo would be happy to agree that the behavior he is currently avoiding is NOT determined by the RACE of the people in question, but by certain factors in their immediate culture that can be changed.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Socratesrevenge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks and whites just need their own nations
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, conservatives and liberals need their own nations. We wouldn't have ghettos or poverty if it weren't for the rich who own the conservative party and keep all poor people down. And it isn't ruled by God it's $ that TRUMPS god
> 
> But you'll need workers. Will you hire us or Mexicans?
Click to expand...



The rich are fairly evenly divided between the parties.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socratesrevenge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks and whites just need their own nations
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, conservatives and liberals need their own nations. We wouldn't have ghettos or poverty if it weren't for the rich who own the conservative party and keep all poor people down. And it isn't ruled by God it's $ that TRUMPS god
> 
> But you'll need workers. Will you hire us or Mexicans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The rich are fairly evenly divided between the parties.
Click to expand...

One parties policies are trickle down. The other understands a strong middle class everyone wins.

Only instead of going from $1 billion to 8 billion, our way trump would only have $7 billion.

Think about what that $1 billion could pay for. One month of haloburton or infrastructure


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socratesrevenge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks and whites just need their own nations
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, conservatives and liberals need their own nations. We wouldn't have ghettos or poverty if it weren't for the rich who own the conservative party and keep all poor people down. And it isn't ruled by God it's $ that TRUMPS god
> 
> But you'll need workers. Will you hire us or Mexicans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The rich are fairly evenly divided between the parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One parties policies are trickle down. The other understands a strong middle class everyone wins.
> 
> Only instead of going from $1 billion to 8 billion, our way trump would only have $7 billion.
> 
> Think about what that $1 billion could pay for. One month of haloburton or infrastructure
Click to expand...



I don't recall if it was explicitly stated at the time, but part of Free Trade was the assumption that though we got our asses handed to US by the Japanese in the 70s and 80s that once we got our act together that things would get better for the now more productive and thus competitive Middle Class.

However, over time, US workers have become much more productive, and wages have fallen, but the Trade Balance has only grown worse.

Reality has clashed with Ideology.

As such, the GOP, is finally moving away from it's long Marriage with Free Trade.

Thus Trump.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Nothing in this thread justifies that claim......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't read carefully.
Click to expand...

You haven't contributed to this thread one bit. Get the fuck out Mr miyagi before I put you in detention (centers)


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Nothing in this thread justifies that claim......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't read carefully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't contributed to this thread one bit. Get the fuck out Mr miyagi before I put you in detention (centers)
Click to expand...





Keep proving my point, fish.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Nothing in this thread justifies that claim......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't read carefully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't contributed to this thread one bit. Get the fuck out Mr miyagi before I put you in detention (centers)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep proving my point, fish.
Click to expand...


I see what you are trying to do. Be very concise and make a brilliant point.

I do it sometimes.

You are not.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socratesrevenge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks and whites just need their own nations
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, conservatives and liberals need their own nations. We wouldn't have ghettos or poverty if it weren't for the rich who own the conservative party and keep all poor people down. And it isn't ruled by God it's $ that TRUMPS god
> 
> But you'll need workers. Will you hire us or Mexicans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The rich are fairly evenly divided between the parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One parties policies are trickle down. The other understands a strong middle class everyone wins.
> 
> Only instead of going from $1 billion to 8 billion, our way trump would only have $7 billion.
> 
> Think about what that $1 billion could pay for. One month of haloburton or infrastructure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall if it was explicitly stated at the time, but part of Free Trade was the assumption that though we got our asses handed to US by the Japanese in the 70s and 80s that once we got our act together that things would get better for the now more productive and thus competitive Middle Class.
> 
> However, over time, US workers have become much more productive, and wages have fallen, but the Trade Balance has only grown worse.
> 
> Reality has clashed with Ideology.
> 
> As such, the GOP, is finally moving away from it's long Marriage with Free Trade.
> 
> Thus Trump.
Click to expand...

And both Obama and bill Clinton have signed/pushed bad free trade deals.

Hopefully both parties get the message. 

Also hope they get the message on immigration. I'm OK with taking a few refuges to be humanitarians and I don't mind a rich German or Indian coming here to start a business but I don't understand if people can't find jobs, why import more labor other than to flood the market and keep wages down.

I think things were too good for workers pre 2000 and everything today is on purpose


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Nothing in this thread justifies that claim......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't read carefully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't contributed to this thread one bit. Get the fuck out Mr miyagi before I put you in detention (centers)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep proving my point, fish.
Click to expand...

You keep proving my point you are pointless. Leave! You aren't contributing. Why would you stay somewhere when people don't want you? You should have moved back to Okinawa after we let you out. Fdr was one of our most popular presidents for a reason. Like trump and bush he was willing to make the tough choices.

Sorry but japs proved to us they were crazy. Just like Kim jong UN. I still don't trust Asians. Like you they say very little and you just know they are still angry about the endearment camps and the 2 abombs. You guys have a chip on your shoulders just like black people.

But you japs at least behave and don't bother anyone. Except for the smell I don't mind japs as neighborhoods.

Sorry about Yoko ono


----------



## Socratesrevenge




----------



## Mudda

The problem with the black community? Too many whiners.


----------



## sealybobo

Socratesrevenge said:


>


This is unkotare's argument


----------



## Socratesrevenge

sealybobo, The 2nd part of that argument:


When applied equally to other nations, such as Israel:






White GeNOcide Project - Exposing White Genocide

http://www.dailystormer.com/donald-trump-tweets-white-genocide/


----------



## sealybobo

Socratesrevenge said:


> sealybobo, The 2nd part of that argument:
> 
> 
> When applied equally to other nations, such as Israel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White GeNOcide Project - Exposing White Genocide
> 
> Donald Trump Tweets “White Genocide”


These were good.

On the south African one, what do you suggest other than get the hell out. I lived in an all black neighborhood. We got out. My grandmother stayed and got mugged 2 times in her 80's. Luckily that's all that happened to her. She should have left too but didnt.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Nothing in this thread justifies that claim......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't read carefully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't contributed to this thread one bit. Get the fuck out Mr miyagi before I put you in detention (centers)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep proving my point, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep proving my point you are pointless. Leave! You aren't contributing. Why would you stay somewhere when people don't want you? You should have moved back to Okinawa after we let you out. Fdr was one of our most popular presidents for a reason. Like trump and bush he was willing to make the tough choices.
> 
> Sorry but japs proved to us they were crazy. Just like Kim jong UN. I still don't trust Asians. Like you they say very little and you just know they are still angry about the endearment camps and the 2 abombs. You guys have a chip on your shoulders just like black people.
> 
> But you japs at least behave and don't bother anyone. Except for the smell I don't mind japs as neighborhoods.
> 
> Sorry about Yoko ono
Click to expand...









Hey Correll, still want to pretend he's not racist?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Nothing in this thread justifies that claim......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't read carefully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't contributed to this thread one bit. Get the fuck out Mr miyagi before I put you in detention (centers)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep proving my point, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep proving my point you are pointless. Leave! You aren't contributing. Why would you stay somewhere when people don't want you? You should have moved back to Okinawa after we let you out. Fdr was one of our most popular presidents for a reason. Like trump and bush he was willing to make the tough choices.
> 
> Sorry but japs proved to us they were crazy. Just like Kim jong UN. I still don't trust Asians. Like you they say very little and you just know they are still angry about the endearment camps and the 2 abombs. You guys have a chip on your shoulders just like black people.
> 
> But you japs at least behave and don't bother anyone. Except for the smell I don't mind japs as neighborhoods.
> 
> Sorry about Yoko ono
Click to expand...











You seem to be laboring under a misconception, fish. You are making even more of an ass of yourself than usual.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Nothing in this thread justifies that claim......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't read carefully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't contributed to this thread one bit. Get the fuck out Mr miyagi before I put you in detention (centers)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep proving my point, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep proving my point you are pointless. Leave! You aren't contributing. Why would you stay somewhere when people don't want you? You should have moved back to Okinawa after we let you out. Fdr was one of our most popular presidents for a reason. Like trump and bush he was willing to make the tough choices.
> 
> Sorry but japs proved to us they were crazy. Just like Kim jong UN. I still don't trust Asians. Like you they say very little and you just know they are still angry about the endearment camps and the 2 abombs. You guys have a chip on your shoulders just like black people.
> 
> But you japs at least behave and don't bother anyone. Except for the smell I don't mind japs as neighborhoods.
> 
> Sorry about Yoko ono
Click to expand...




Still want to try and claim you're not racist, fish? You're as shamelessly obvious as the worst racists on this site, you dimwitted pussy.


----------



## Socratesrevenge

sealybobo said:


> Socratesrevenge said:
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo, The 2nd part of that argument:
> 
> 
> 
> White GeNOcide Project - Exposing White Genocide
> 
> Donald Trump Tweets “White Genocide”
> 
> 
> 
> These were good.
> 
> On the south African one, what do you suggest other than get the hell out. I lived in an all black neighborhood. We got out. My grandmother stayed and got mugged 2 times in her 80's. Luckily that's all that happened to her. She should have left too but didnt.
Click to expand...


Sealybobo, we must become community activists and help awaken the whites who are under jewish propaganda every day of their lives.  We must educate and inform people to show them the double standards, such as the video links I provided.  Then we must start a political movement in the most powerful white nations, so they cannot destroy the nation that rises up in defense of the white race:


We must educate and inform all whites and all non-jews about the double standards such as this:







Compare the Jewish policy for their own, above, with the following Jewish policy towards the white goy nations:







Israel Builds Fence Against “Wild Beasts”


Or this problem:








We must inform and educate all whites about the people who are actively destroying them, and those Jews who are wolves in sheep clothing consuming the White Race.  The perpetrators of White Genocide, must be exposed.

White GeNOcide Project - Exposing White Genocide


----------



## Socratesrevenge

TONY RENNELL: 'This isn't the Britain we fought for,' say the 'unknown warriors' of WWII

















World War II: Pointless For The Brits


----------



## sealybobo

Socratesrevenge said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socratesrevenge said:
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo, The 2nd part of that argument:
> 
> 
> 
> White GeNOcide Project - Exposing White Genocide
> 
> Donald Trump Tweets “White Genocide”
> 
> 
> 
> These were good.
> 
> On the south African one, what do you suggest other than get the hell out. I lived in an all black neighborhood. We got out. My grandmother stayed and got mugged 2 times in her 80's. Luckily that's all that happened to her. She should have left too but didnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sealybobo, we must become community activists and help awaken the whites who are under jewish propaganda every day of their lives.  We must educate and inform people to show them the double standards, such as the video links I provided.  Then we must start a political movement in the most powerful white nations, so they cannot destroy the nation that rises up in defense of the white race:
> 
> 
> We must educate and inform all whites and all non-jews about the double standards such as this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare the Jewish policy for their own, above, with the following Jewish policy towards the white goy nations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Builds Fence Against “Wild Beasts”
> 
> 
> Or this problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We must inform and educate all whites about the people who are actively destroying them, and those Jews who are wolves in sheep clothing consuming the White Race.  The perpetrators of White Genocide, must be exposed.
> 
> White GeNOcide Project - Exposing White Genocide
Click to expand...

And it doesn't have to be no Muslims or Asians or Africans or Indians but a very slow and small trickle of people who have something to offer this country.

I bet if politicians were honest they would admit that in order to grow we need more bodies not less. We need to grow not shrink.

I disagree. I think poor people need to stop having kids. Become middle class then have kids. In the future ID love to see half the population we have now and we have only 4 kinds of Americans. Lower middle class, middle class, upper middle class and rich.

Now unkotard the Asian invader will now suggest I want to kill poor people and jroc will suggest I want to sterilize them. Not so. I just want them to practice planned parenthood. Don't get pregnant till you are ready.

I'm not into white power. I'm OK with small numbers of Mexicans Asians Muslims and blacks assimilating into our way of life. And their cultures enrich ours. In music we have black and Mexican influences. But I don't want Muslims becoming the majority by immigrating here. If they can convert Americans fine but good luck with that.

And if they out breed us what are you going to do? I just don't think we should help them by importing more. Then they don't assimilate they take over


----------



## Socratesrevenge

sealybobo, that is fine.  I am not into white power either.  I just believe white people have the right to exist, like every other group, and I am correct in that belief and no one can deny that premise.  As far as unkotare, who knows what ethnicity they truly are, there is a certain group of people who practice hiding their identity (look up Jack Ruby for an example), and that practice of hiding their identity traces back to Mordecai's advice to Esther.  You can read that in the book of Esther and see it, and also what Purim celebrates.


----------



## sealybobo

Socratesrevenge said:


> sealybobo, that is fine.  I am not into white power either.  I just believe white people have the right to exist, like every other group, and I am correct in that belief and no one can deny that premise.  As far as unkotare, who knows what ethnicity they truly are, there is a certain group of people who practice hiding their identity (look up Jack Ruby for an example), and that practice of hiding their identity traces back to Mordecai's advice to Esther.  You can read that in the book of Esther and see it, and also what Purim celebrates.


All you have to do is see all the threads he has started to know he's not a real American. Nudge nudge wink wink say no more.

The truth is, China isn't going to let anyone in their country unless they need them and they won't let so many in that Chinese becomes the minority. Same with every other smart country.

Oh, and so you know the Germans are running immigrants out with their laws and treatment of them. Refuges are actually going back to Iraq or wherever they came from.

Fight for your land. Don't run away and leave it to the nuts. Need weapons we will arm you


----------



## fbj

The problem with the black community is so many of the black men feel PUSSY IS PUSSY

which means they fuck anything with a pulse


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> The problem with the black community is so many of the black men feel PUSSY IS PUSSY
> 
> which means they fuck anything with a pulse


I like pussy too but I never knocked up a girl and then didn't help raise the child. 

I think since Republicans are outlawing abortions they should include free iud's in obamacare. They're more expensive than the pill but 90% affective. We need less single young girls getting pregnant. You'll never stop guys from trying to get laid.

Tonight I was listening to how daycares need to be regulated or bad things happen. Abuse, neglect, kids have died at daycares.

But we let any stupid young girl and young boy have and raise a child no test required. You don't even have to be able to feed it or pay the hospital bill.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> .... In the future ID love to see half the population we have now .....




That is absolutely fucking stupid.


----------



## fbj

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the black community is so many of the black men feel PUSSY IS PUSSY
> 
> which means they fuck anything with a pulse
> 
> 
> 
> I like pussy too but I never knocked up a girl and then didn't help raise the child.
> 
> I think since Republicans are outlawing abortions they should include free iud's in obamacare. They're more expensive than the pill but 90% affective. We need less single young girls getting pregnant. You'll never stop guys from trying to get laid.
> 
> Tonight I was listening to how daycares need to be regulated or bad things happen. Abuse, neglect, kids have died at daycares.
> 
> But we let any stupid young girl and young boy have and raise a child no test required. You don't even have to be able to feed it or pay the hospital bill.
Click to expand...



It's hard for young black women to turn down a attractive man for sex


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the black community is so many of the black men feel PUSSY IS PUSSY
> 
> which means they fuck anything with a pulse
> 
> 
> 
> I like pussy too but I never knocked up a girl and then didn't help raise the child.
> 
> I think since Republicans are outlawing abortions they should include free iud's in obamacare. They're more expensive than the pill but 90% affective. We need less single young girls getting pregnant. You'll never stop guys from trying to get laid.
> 
> Tonight I was listening to how daycares need to be regulated or bad things happen. Abuse, neglect, kids have died at daycares.
> 
> But we let any stupid young girl and young boy have and raise a child no test required. You don't even have to be able to feed it or pay the hospital bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard for young black women to turn down a attractive man for sex
Click to expand...

If she's wearing an IUD she can fuck all she wants


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ....
> 
> But we let any stupid young girl and young boy have and raise a child no test required......




And we always have and we always will.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... In the future ID love to see half the population we have now .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolutely fucking stupid.
Click to expand...

Thank you unkotard as usual you've been very helpful and informative and thought provoking. Go to bed. Your eyes look tired. Oh yea I forgot slant eyes always rook sreepy.


----------



## Unkotare

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the black community is so many of the black men feel PUSSY IS PUSSY
> 
> which means they fuck anything with a pulse
> 
> 
> 
> I like pussy too but I never knocked up a girl and then didn't help raise the child.
> 
> I think since Republicans are outlawing abortions they should include free iud's in obamacare. They're more expensive than the pill but 90% affective. We need less single young girls getting pregnant. You'll never stop guys from trying to get laid.
> 
> Tonight I was listening to how daycares need to be regulated or bad things happen. Abuse, neglect, kids have died at daycares.
> 
> But we let any stupid young girl and young boy have and raise a child no test required. You don't even have to be able to feed it or pay the hospital bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard for young black women to turn down a attractive man for sex
Click to expand...




Which explains why you never get any.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> But we let any stupid young girl and young boy have and raise a child no test required......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we always have and we always will.
Click to expand...

We can lower the number of teen pregnancies stupid. Not like in your country with the single baby rule


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...Oh yea I forgot slant eyes always rook sreepy.




You still don't understand what a fool you're making of yourself, fish?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> But we let any stupid young girl and young boy have and raise a child no test required......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we always have and we always will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can lower the number of teen pregnancies stupid. Not like in your country with the single baby rule
Click to expand...



My country (and not yours) is the United States of America, fish. 


FYI, China no longer has that law.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> But we let any stupid young girl and young boy have and raise a child no test required......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we always have and we always will.
Click to expand...

Girls in the 50s and 60s didn't get pregnant before marriage. My aunt did in the 60s and she was the embarrassment of the Greek community. What the fuck is wrong with you? We always have and always will? Dummy


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> But we let any stupid young girl and young boy have and raise a child no test required......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we always have and we always will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can lower the number of teen pregnancies stupid. Not like in your country with the single baby rule
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My country (and not yours) is the United States of America, fish.
> 
> 
> FYI, China no longer has that law.
Click to expand...

Yea they now have 30 million men who will never find wives because they all wanted boys. If I were China ID let in 30 million women refuges only


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... In the future ID love to see half the population we have now .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolutely fucking stupid.
Click to expand...

No, stupid is being OK with doubling our population.


----------



## Unkotare

[QUOTE="sealybobo, post: 13634614, member: 11281".... unkotard the Asian invader....[/QUOTE]


You really seem committed to making an ass of yourself, fish.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> But we let any stupid young girl and young boy have and raise a child no test required......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we always have and we always will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can lower the number of teen pregnancies stupid. Not like in your country with the single baby rule
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My country (and not yours) is the United States of America, fish.
> 
> 
> FYI, China no longer has that law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea they now have 30 million men who will never find wives because they all wanted boys. If I were China ID let in 30 million women refuges only
Click to expand...



And you still couldn't get laid.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... In the future ID love to see half the population we have now .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolutely fucking stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, stupid is being OK with doubling our population.
Click to expand...




Your ignorance is...to be expected.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> [QUOTE="sealybobo, post: 13634614, member: 11281".... unkotard the Asian invader....




You really seem committed to making an ass of yourself, fish.[/QUOTE]
Why are you now in that thread defending china? The thread about China warning us not to vote for trump. That on top of all those threads you've posted about Asian shit. You're clearly a good and gooks can't wrestle


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ... We always have and always will? ...




Yes


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the black community is so many of the black men feel PUSSY IS PUSSY
> 
> which means they fuck anything with a pulse
> 
> 
> 
> I like pussy too but I never knocked up a girl and then didn't help raise the child.
> 
> I think since Republicans are outlawing abortions they should include free iud's in obamacare. They're more expensive than the pill but 90% affective. We need less single young girls getting pregnant. You'll never stop guys from trying to get laid.
> 
> Tonight I was listening to how daycares need to be regulated or bad things happen. Abuse, neglect, kids have died at daycares.
> 
> But we let any stupid young girl and young boy have and raise a child no test required. You don't even have to be able to feed it or pay the hospital bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard for young black women to turn down a attractive man for sex
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which explains why you never get any.
Click to expand...

What about your little Asian pecker? That and the smell.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> [QUOTE="sealybobo, post: 13634614, member: 11281".... unkotard the Asian invader....




You really seem committed to making an ass of yourself, fish.[/QUOTE]
Gook says fish but nothing else.

You are a thread killer


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="sealybobo, post: 13634614, member: 11281".... unkotard the Asian invader....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really seem committed to making an ass of yourself, fish.
Click to expand...

Why are you now in that thread defending china? The thread about China warning us not to vote for trump. That on top of all those threads you've posted about Asian shit. You're clearly a good and gooks can't wrestle[/QUOTE]



You really are an ignorant, dishonest, idiotic loser, fish.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="sealybobo, post: 13634614, member: 11281".... unkotard the Asian invader....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really seem committed to making an ass of yourself, fish.
Click to expand...

Gook says fish but nothing else.

You are a thread killer[/QUOTE]


Keep it up, asshole. Then try to cry about being called a racist. You are pathetic in so many ways.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... We always have and always will? ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

You must either come from a broken home or you are in a broken home.

Glad you made it out but many don't. Fathers not living in the home fucks kids up.

Very few prisoners who had fathers and most people on welfare are single moms


----------



## Unkotare

How many posts will it take fish to figure it out? What a fucking moron.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="sealybobo, post: 13634614, member: 11281".... unkotard the Asian invader....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really seem committed to making an ass of yourself, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gook says fish but nothing else.
> 
> You are a thread killer
Click to expand...



Keep it up, asshole. Then try to cry about being called a racist. You are pathetic in so many ways.[/QUOTE]
Then leave! You've said all you're gonna say. Bye fish


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ... You're clearly... and ...can't wrestle



Proving once again that you are an idiot, a racist, and don't know the first thing about wrestling.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> How many posts will it take fish to figure it out? What a fucking moron.


If you grew up in a broken home that's not your fault but if you are in one that is your fault.

But if you came from a broken home and you are in a broken home now it's also your parents fault.

And if your kids do it too then that's your fault too.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...
> Girls in the 50s and 60s didn't get pregnant before marriage. My aunt did in the 60s .....




Good job contradicting yourself in the very same post, moron.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... You're clearly... and ...can't wrestle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proving once again that you are an idiot, a racist, and don't know the first thing about wrestling.
Click to expand...

More gook defending from you fish?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... You're clearly... and ...can't wrestle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proving once again that you are an idiot, a racist, and don't know the first thing about wrestling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More gook defending from you fish?
Click to expand...



You really don't understand what a fool you are making of yourself? Pretty sad. And, do you still claim you are not a racist, fish?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Girls in the 50s and 60s didn't get pregnant before marriage. My aunt did in the 60s .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job contradicting yourself in the very same post, moron.
Click to expand...

More do it today and it isn't looked down on.

My aunt was considered a whore in the Greek community and an example to other young Greek girls what not to do.

My aunt got knocked up, her daughter got knocked up, her son knocked a girl up and no doubt his daughter will make the same mistake unless someone puts an IUD in her.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... You're clearly... and ...can't wrestle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proving once again that you are an idiot, a racist, and don't know the first thing about wrestling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More gook defending from you fish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't understand what a fool you are making of yourself? Pretty sad. And, do you still claim you are not a racist, fish?
Click to expand...

Yes but shhh, ancient Chinese secret


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... We always have and always will? ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

Maybe


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Girls in the 50s and 60s didn't get pregnant before marriage. My aunt did in the 60s .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job contradicting yourself in the very same post, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More do it today and it isn't looked down on.
> 
> My aunt was considered a whore in the Greek community and an example to other young Greek girls what not to do.
> 
> My aunt got knocked up, her daughter got knocked up, her son knocked a girl up and no doubt his daughter will make the same mistake unless someone puts an IUD in her.
Click to expand...




No one asked you about your family. Focus, fish.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... You're clearly... and ...can't wrestle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proving once again that you are an idiot, a racist, and don't know the first thing about wrestling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More gook defending from you fish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't understand what a fool you are making of yourself? Pretty sad. And, do you still claim you are not a racist, fish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but shhh, ancient Chinese secret
Click to expand...



Still don't get it, fish? You are a special kind of stupid.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="sealybobo, post: 13634614, member: 11281".... unkotard the Asian invader....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really seem committed to making an ass of yourself, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gook says fish but nothing else.
> 
> You are a thread killer
Click to expand...



Keep it up, asshole. Then try to cry about being called a racist. You are pathetic in so many ways.[/QUOTE]
No one gives a fuck what you say Bruce pee


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... We always have and always will? ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe
Click to expand...


Not maybe. Certainly.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Girls in the 50s and 60s didn't get pregnant before marriage. My aunt did in the 60s .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job contradicting yourself in the very same post, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More do it today and it isn't looked down on.
> 
> My aunt was considered a whore in the Greek community and an example to other young Greek girls what not to do.
> 
> My aunt got knocked up, her daughter got knocked up, her son knocked a girl up and no doubt his daughter will make the same mistake unless someone puts an IUD in her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one asked you about your family. Focus, fish.
Click to expand...

Did you ask me something? I thought you were just derailing the thread thread killer


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... You're clearly... and ...can't wrestle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proving once again that you are an idiot, a racist, and don't know the first thing about wrestling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More gook defending from you fish?
Click to expand...



Still trying to claim you are not racist? Address the issue, fish, you fucking hypocrite.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... We always have and always will? ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not maybe. Certainly.
Click to expand...

Please? Use Palmolive. Get a wrench and call someone. Brb


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Socratesrevenge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks and whites just need their own nations
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, conservatives and liberals need their own nations. We wouldn't have ghettos or poverty if it weren't for the rich who own the conservative party and keep all poor people down. And it isn't ruled by God it's $ that TRUMPS god
> 
> But you'll need workers. Will you hire us or Mexicans?
Click to expand...

In a purely constitutional, conservative, liberty loving, country. most poor people, including Blacks, would be working not made into victims


*Frederick Douglass*








> Primarily, it is a question less for man than for God — less for human intellect than for the laws of nature to solve. It assumes that nature has erred; that the law of liberty is a mistake; that freedom, though a natural want of human soul, can only be enjoyed at the expense of human welfare, and that men are better off in slavery than they would or could be in freedom; that slavery is the natural order of human relations, and that liberty is an experiment. What shall be done with them?
> 
> Our answer is, do nothing with them; mind your business, and let them mind theirs. Your _doing_ with them is their greatest misfortune. They have been undone by your doings, and all they now ask, and really have need of at your hands, is just to let them alone. They suffer by ever interference, and succeed best by being let alone.



What Shall Be Done with the Slaves If Emancipated? | Teaching American History


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... You're clearly... and ...can't wrestle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proving once again that you are an idiot, a racist, and don't know the first thing about wrestling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More gook defending from you fish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to claim you are not racist? Address the issue, fish, you fucking hypocrite.
Click to expand...

You mean YOU want me to answer your questions? Why would I do that? You are incapable of having a conversation. Maybe you don't speak that good Engrish.

Do you pronounce it frish?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... You're clearly... and ...can't wrestle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proving once again that you are an idiot, a racist, and don't know the first thing about wrestling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More gook defending from you fish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to claim you are not racist? Address the issue, fish, you fucking hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean YOU want me to answer your questions? Why would I do that? You are incapable of having a conversation. Maybe you don't speak that good Engrish....
Click to expand...



If you were to devote the rest of your obviously worthless life to the study of English you would still not understand a fraction of what I do about it, fish. The same could be said about wrestling.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Girls in the 50s and 60s didn't get pregnant before marriage. My aunt did in the 60s .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job contradicting yourself in the very same post, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More do it today and it isn't looked down on.
> 
> My aunt was considered a whore in the Greek community and an example to other young Greek girls what not to do.
> 
> My aunt got knocked up, her daughter got knocked up, her son knocked a girl up and no doubt his daughter will make the same mistake unless someone puts an IUD in her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one asked you about your family. Focus, fish.
Click to expand...

What's happening in my family is exactly what's happening far too often in the black community.

I remember my cousins making fun of us for listening to our parents and now they are jealous how our lives turned out. 

You don't think they don't have daddy issues?

No reason anyone in America can't make it out of poverty if they don't have kids. 

If they have kids they make things harder for themselves. I agree with Republicans. Walmart doesn't have to pay aa single woman with 2 kids enough to raise two kids. Minimum wage isn't a wage a single parent should make.

And you don't want to give her food stamps do you?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... You're clearly... and ...can't wrestle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proving once again that you are an idiot, a racist, and don't know the first thing about wrestling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More gook defending from you fish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to claim you are not racist? Address the issue, fish, you fucking hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean YOU want me to answer your questions? Why would I do that? You are incapable of having a conversation. Maybe you don't speak that good Engrish....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were to devote the rest of your obviously worthless life to the study of English you would still not understand a fraction of what I do about it, fish. The same could be said about wrestling.
Click to expand...

I wrestled in college and highschool and never saw your kind in any weight class. Not a lot of athletic Asians in America. Yao Ming. A few relief pitchers and the dude from Harvard.

In mma you guys are pussies


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socratesrevenge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks and whites just need their own nations
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, conservatives and liberals need their own nations. We wouldn't have ghettos or poverty if it weren't for the rich who own the conservative party and keep all poor people down. And it isn't ruled by God it's $ that TRUMPS god
> 
> But you'll need workers. Will you hire us or Mexicans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a purely constitutional, conservative, liberty loving, country. most poor people, including Blacks, would be working not made into victims
> 
> 
> *Frederick Douglass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily, it is a question less for man than for God — less for human intellect than for the laws of nature to solve. It assumes that nature has erred; that the law of liberty is a mistake; that freedom, though a natural want of human soul, can only be enjoyed at the expense of human welfare, and that men are better off in slavery than they would or could be in freedom; that slavery is the natural order of human relations, and that liberty is an experiment. What shall be done with them?
> 
> Our answer is, do nothing with them; mind your business, and let them mind theirs. Your _doing_ with them is their greatest misfortune. They have been undone by your doings, and all they now ask, and really have need of at your hands, is just to let them alone. They suffer by ever interference, and succeed best by being let alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Shall Be Done with the Slaves If Emancipated? | Teaching American History
Click to expand...

So what step should the black community make? What advice would you give?


----------



## Socratesrevenge

Give reparations to blacks: a free one way trip to Africa.  The only solution.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...
> 
> No reason anyone in America can't make it out of poverty if they don't have kids.....





Do you? Oh, let me guess....


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ....
> 
> And you don't want to give her food stamps do you?




If she honestly needs them? Of course.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> And you don't want to give her food stamps do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she honestly needs them? Of course.
Click to expand...

Of course she needs them. She works at Walmart has no husband and 2 kids.

As a Republican why should you have to pay?

That's mighty white of you


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socratesrevenge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks and whites just need their own nations
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, conservatives and liberals need their own nations. We wouldn't have ghettos or poverty if it weren't for the rich who own the conservative party and keep all poor people down. And it isn't ruled by God it's $ that TRUMPS god
> 
> But you'll need workers. Will you hire us or Mexicans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a purely constitutional, conservative, liberty loving, country. most poor people, including Blacks, would be working not made into victims
> 
> 
> *Frederick Douglass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily, it is a question less for man than for God — less for human intellect than for the laws of nature to solve. It assumes that nature has erred; that the law of liberty is a mistake; that freedom, though a natural want of human soul, can only be enjoyed at the expense of human welfare, and that men are better off in slavery than they would or could be in freedom; that slavery is the natural order of human relations, and that liberty is an experiment. What shall be done with them?
> 
> Our answer is, do nothing with them; mind your business, and let them mind theirs. Your _doing_ with them is their greatest misfortune. They have been undone by your doings, and all they now ask, and really have need of at your hands, is just to let them alone. They suffer by ever interference, and succeed best by being let alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Shall Be Done with the Slaves If Emancipated? | Teaching American History
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what step should the black community make? What advice would you give?
Click to expand...



Nothing different than any other American... liberty, self determination, no more social engineering.These so-called "civil rights leaders" should be out in these neighborhoods cleaning them up, building up people to be proud of who they are. These so-called civil rights leaders, get wealthy off of the misery of people... it's pathetic


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> .....
> I wrestled in college and highschool and never saw your kind....





You couldn't see much staring up at the rafters all the time, fish.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> And you don't want to give her food stamps do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she honestly needs them? Of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course she needs them. She works at Walmart has no husband and 2 kids.
> 
> As a Republican why should you have to pay?
> 
> That's mighty white of you
Click to expand...



You are as dumb as a lump of shit, fish.


----------



## Unkotare

Socratesrevenge said:


> Give reparations to blacks: a free one way trip to Africa.  The only solution.




Where do we send you, loser?


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socratesrevenge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks and whites just need their own nations
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, conservatives and liberals need their own nations. We wouldn't have ghettos or poverty if it weren't for the rich who own the conservative party and keep all poor people down. And it isn't ruled by God it's $ that TRUMPS god
> 
> But you'll need workers. Will you hire us or Mexicans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a purely constitutional, conservative, liberty loving, country. most poor people, including Blacks, would be working not made into victims
> 
> 
> *Frederick Douglass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily, it is a question less for man than for God — less for human intellect than for the laws of nature to solve. It assumes that nature has erred; that the law of liberty is a mistake; that freedom, though a natural want of human soul, can only be enjoyed at the expense of human welfare, and that men are better off in slavery than they would or could be in freedom; that slavery is the natural order of human relations, and that liberty is an experiment. What shall be done with them?
> 
> Our answer is, do nothing with them; mind your business, and let them mind theirs. Your _doing_ with them is their greatest misfortune. They have been undone by your doings, and all they now ask, and really have need of at your hands, is just to let them alone. They suffer by ever interference, and succeed best by being let alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Shall Be Done with the Slaves If Emancipated? | Teaching American History
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what step should the black community make? What advice would you give?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing different than any other American... liberty, self determination, no more social engineering.These so-called "civil rights leaders" should be out in these neighborhoods cleaning them up, building up people to be proud of who they are. These so-called civil rights leaders, get wealthy off of the misery of people... it's pathetic
Click to expand...

Ok so the neighborhoods are clean now what? You're just going to walk up and down the streets like a drill seargent telling people to be proud? What other advice will you give? I like the bus is running 24 hrs again.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Socratesrevenge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give reparations to blacks: a free one way trip to Africa.  The only solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do we send you, loser?
Click to expand...

I know where we send you. West of Hawaii with the rest of the tropical fish.


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socratesrevenge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks and whites just need their own nations
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, conservatives and liberals need their own nations. We wouldn't have ghettos or poverty if it weren't for the rich who own the conservative party and keep all poor people down. And it isn't ruled by God it's $ that TRUMPS god
> 
> But you'll need workers. Will you hire us or Mexicans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a purely constitutional, conservative, liberty loving, country. most poor people, including Blacks, would be working not made into victims
> 
> 
> *Frederick Douglass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily, it is a question less for man than for God — less for human intellect than for the laws of nature to solve. It assumes that nature has erred; that the law of liberty is a mistake; that freedom, though a natural want of human soul, can only be enjoyed at the expense of human welfare, and that men are better off in slavery than they would or could be in freedom; that slavery is the natural order of human relations, and that liberty is an experiment. What shall be done with them?
> 
> Our answer is, do nothing with them; mind your business, and let them mind theirs. Your _doing_ with them is their greatest misfortune. They have been undone by your doings, and all they now ask, and really have need of at your hands, is just to let them alone. They suffer by ever interference, and succeed best by being let alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Shall Be Done with the Slaves If Emancipated? | Teaching American History
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what step should the black community make? What advice would you give?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing different than any other American... liberty, self determination, no more social engineering.These so-called "civil rights leaders" should be out in these neighborhoods cleaning them up, building up people to be proud of who they are. These so-called civil rights leaders, get wealthy off of the misery of people... it's pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so the neighborhoods are clean now what? You're just going to walk up and down the streets like a drill seargent telling people to be proud? What other advice will you give? I like the bus is running 24 hrs again.
Click to expand...


Ok be cynical ,who takes the bus anyway? people have cars in this county almost everybody.


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, conservatives and liberals need their own nations. We wouldn't have ghettos or poverty if it weren't for the rich who own the conservative party and keep all poor people down. And it isn't ruled by God it's $ that TRUMPS god
> 
> But you'll need workers. Will you hire us or Mexicans?
> 
> 
> 
> In a purely constitutional, conservative, liberty loving, country. most poor people, including Blacks, would be working not made into victims
> 
> 
> *Frederick Douglass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily, it is a question less for man than for God — less for human intellect than for the laws of nature to solve. It assumes that nature has erred; that the law of liberty is a mistake; that freedom, though a natural want of human soul, can only be enjoyed at the expense of human welfare, and that men are better off in slavery than they would or could be in freedom; that slavery is the natural order of human relations, and that liberty is an experiment. What shall be done with them?
> 
> Our answer is, do nothing with them; mind your business, and let them mind theirs. Your _doing_ with them is their greatest misfortune. They have been undone by your doings, and all they now ask, and really have need of at your hands, is just to let them alone. They suffer by ever interference, and succeed best by being let alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Shall Be Done with the Slaves If Emancipated? | Teaching American History
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what step should the black community make? What advice would you give?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing different than any other American... liberty, self determination, no more social engineering.These so-called "civil rights leaders" should be out in these neighborhoods cleaning them up, building up people to be proud of who they are. These so-called civil rights leaders, get wealthy off of the misery of people... it's pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so the neighborhoods are clean now what? You're just going to walk up and down the streets like a drill seargent telling people to be proud? What other advice will you give? I like the bus is running 24 hrs again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok be cynical ,who takes the bus anyway? people have cars in this county almost everybody.
Click to expand...

Not someone starting from the bottom.

Anyways, I think you would agree Detroit has a baby daddy issue. 

Im sure you would admit it would have been a lot harder making it in business if you had mouths to feed. Or that it's better to have a mom and dad in the home. 

If you're gonna walk around Detroit giving advice, let them know how well you and I have it because we didn't have an accident when we were 18.


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a purely constitutional, conservative, liberty loving, country. most poor people, including Blacks, would be working not made into victims
> 
> 
> *Frederick Douglass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Shall Be Done with the Slaves If Emancipated? | Teaching American History
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what step should the black community make? What advice would you give?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing different than any other American... liberty, self determination, no more social engineering.These so-called "civil rights leaders" should be out in these neighborhoods cleaning them up, building up people to be proud of who they are. These so-called civil rights leaders, get wealthy off of the misery of people... it's pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so the neighborhoods are clean now what? You're just going to walk up and down the streets like a drill seargent telling people to be proud? What other advice will you give? I like the bus is running 24 hrs again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok be cynical ,who takes the bus anyway? people have cars in this county almost everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not someone starting from the bottom.
> 
> Anyways, I think you would agree Detroit has a baby daddy issue.
> 
> Im sure you would admit it would have been a lot harder making it in business if you had mouths to feed. Or that it's better to have a mom and dad in the home.
> 
> If you're gonna walk around Detroit giving advice, let them know how well you and I have it because we didn't have an accident when we were 18.
Click to expand...



Accidents? Most are not "accidents" at all. The break down of our society, morally, pushed by the leftist is part of the problem


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what step should the black community make? What advice would you give?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing different than any other American... liberty, self determination, no more social engineering.These so-called "civil rights leaders" should be out in these neighborhoods cleaning them up, building up people to be proud of who they are. These so-called civil rights leaders, get wealthy off of the misery of people... it's pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so the neighborhoods are clean now what? You're just going to walk up and down the streets like a drill seargent telling people to be proud? What other advice will you give? I like the bus is running 24 hrs again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok be cynical ,who takes the bus anyway? people have cars in this county almost everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not someone starting from the bottom.
> 
> Anyways, I think you would agree Detroit has a baby daddy issue.
> 
> Im sure you would admit it would have been a lot harder making it in business if you had mouths to feed. Or that it's better to have a mom and dad in the home.
> 
> If you're gonna walk around Detroit giving advice, let them know how well you and I have it because we didn't have an accident when we were 18.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Accidents? Most are not "accidents" at all. The break down of our society, morally, pushed by the leftist is part of the problem
Click to expand...

Stop blaming other people


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what step should the black community make? What advice would you give?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing different than any other American... liberty, self determination, no more social engineering.These so-called "civil rights leaders" should be out in these neighborhoods cleaning them up, building up people to be proud of who they are. These so-called civil rights leaders, get wealthy off of the misery of people... it's pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so the neighborhoods are clean now what? You're just going to walk up and down the streets like a drill seargent telling people to be proud? What other advice will you give? I like the bus is running 24 hrs again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok be cynical ,who takes the bus anyway? people have cars in this county almost everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not someone starting from the bottom.
> 
> Anyways, I think you would agree Detroit has a baby daddy issue.
> 
> Im sure you would admit it would have been a lot harder making it in business if you had mouths to feed. Or that it's better to have a mom and dad in the home.
> 
> If you're gonna walk around Detroit giving advice, let them know how well you and I have it because we didn't have an accident when we were 18.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Accidents? Most are not "accidents" at all. The break down of our society, morally, pushed by the leftist is part of the problem
Click to expand...

Well what should we do? I heard a great piece today Washington DC paid 30 criminals who were causing 90% of the crime $1000 a month to volunteer for counselling for a 10 month program to straighten up. They had 72% complete the program and crime has dropped significantly. Pretty cool


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing different than any other American... liberty, self determination, no more social engineering.These so-called "civil rights leaders" should be out in these neighborhoods cleaning them up, building up people to be proud of who they are. These so-called civil rights leaders, get wealthy off of the misery of people... it's pathetic
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so the neighborhoods are clean now what? You're just going to walk up and down the streets like a drill seargent telling people to be proud? What other advice will you give? I like the bus is running 24 hrs again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok be cynical ,who takes the bus anyway? people have cars in this county almost everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not someone starting from the bottom.
> 
> Anyways, I think you would agree Detroit has a baby daddy issue.
> 
> Im sure you would admit it would have been a lot harder making it in business if you had mouths to feed. Or that it's better to have a mom and dad in the home.
> 
> If you're gonna walk around Detroit giving advice, let them know how well you and I have it because we didn't have an accident when we were 18.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Accidents? Most are not "accidents" at all. The break down of our society, morally, pushed by the leftist is part of the problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop blaming other people
Click to expand...



The leftist attack on religion and breaking down of morality is a big part of the problem. You ever go into a black church? the best people you'll ever meet are there


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so the neighborhoods are clean now what? You're just going to walk up and down the streets like a drill seargent telling people to be proud? What other advice will you give? I like the bus is running 24 hrs again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok be cynical ,who takes the bus anyway? people have cars in this county almost everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not someone starting from the bottom.
> 
> Anyways, I think you would agree Detroit has a baby daddy issue.
> 
> Im sure you would admit it would have been a lot harder making it in business if you had mouths to feed. Or that it's better to have a mom and dad in the home.
> 
> If you're gonna walk around Detroit giving advice, let them know how well you and I have it because we didn't have an accident when we were 18.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Accidents? Most are not "accidents" at all. The break down of our society, morally, pushed by the leftist is part of the problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop blaming other people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftist attack on religion and breaking down of morality is a big part of the problem. You ever go into a black church? the best people you'll ever meet are there
Click to expand...

Lots of black churches in Detroit. What is the left doing that's stopping young black people from attending church?

So you agree poor blacks are not at fault for the position they are in. You say it is white peoples fault. I agree with you. So now what are some things black people could change? Would you advise young people to not have kids until they are ready to be parents? Of course you would. And this whole thread started from a NPR piece I posted from a black woman who wrote a book on how much a problem this issue is for the black community.

It basically confirmed what I've been saying.


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so the neighborhoods are clean now what? You're just going to walk up and down the streets like a drill seargent telling people to be proud? What other advice will you give? I like the bus is running 24 hrs again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok be cynical ,who takes the bus anyway? people have cars in this county almost everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not someone starting from the bottom.
> 
> Anyways, I think you would agree Detroit has a baby daddy issue.
> 
> Im sure you would admit it would have been a lot harder making it in business if you had mouths to feed. Or that it's better to have a mom and dad in the home.
> 
> If you're gonna walk around Detroit giving advice, let them know how well you and I have it because we didn't have an accident when we were 18.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Accidents? Most are not "accidents" at all. The break down of our society, morally, pushed by the leftist is part of the problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop blaming other people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftist attack on religion and breaking down of morality is a big part of the problem. You ever go into a black church? the best people you'll ever meet are there
Click to expand...

I'm watching channel 7 all the shootings in Detroit this weekend. Why do you choose to live with so many liberals? Come to the burbs with us conservatives


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so the neighborhoods are clean now what? You're just going to walk up and down the streets like a drill seargent telling people to be proud? What other advice will you give? I like the bus is running 24 hrs again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok be cynical ,who takes the bus anyway? people have cars in this county almost everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not someone starting from the bottom.
> 
> Anyways, I think you would agree Detroit has a baby daddy issue.
> 
> Im sure you would admit it would have been a lot harder making it in business if you had mouths to feed. Or that it's better to have a mom and dad in the home.
> 
> If you're gonna walk around Detroit giving advice, let them know how well you and I have it because we didn't have an accident when we were 18.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Accidents? Most are not "accidents" at all. The break down of our society, morally, pushed by the leftist is part of the problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop blaming other people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftist attack on religion and breaking down of morality is a big part of the problem. You ever go into a black church? the best people you'll ever meet are there
Click to expand...

Snyder Sat on flint water news for 3 months. Impeach him yet?

When do you lose blacks when you talk politics with them? Or do you not dare tell them what you think?


----------



## Jroc

Your prefered policy has been tried


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> Your prefered policy has been tried


Why don't we pay the murderers in your neighborhoods to stop murdering?  It works!
Washington, D.C. is trying to pay criminals not to murder people - Watchdog.org

Between 2007’s count of 47 homicides and 2014, when only 11 homicides roiled Richmond, the murder rate has dropped 77 percent. So far this year, Boggan said, only three gang-related homicides have occurred.


----------



## oldsoul

sealybobo said:


> No. I'm trying to get people to see how they talk out of both sides of their brains on this issue. They think blacks are lazy, rather than understand they are victims of living in a shitty community that doesn't have jobs.


 People are not victims because of what has, or has not happened, to them. They are victims because they choose to be, otherwise they would be survivors. Ask any rape counselor and they will agree with me. The first step in moving from "victimhood" and "survivorhood" is, as AA alum say, having the "...serenity to accept the things I cannot change, and the courage to change the things I can." So, to argue that the plight of one group is due to the victimization of them by another group is, in it's self, false.
I could choose to say I am the "victim" of a broken home, and therfore I am less accountable for the crimes I commited as a youth. I choose to say that I am a "survivor" of a broken home and it played a role in my poor choices as a youth. See the difference. In the first statement I blame outside forces for my actions (at least in part), in the second, I recognize their influence only, but the poor choices where MINE.


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok be cynical ,who takes the bus anyway? people have cars in this county almost everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> Not someone starting from the bottom.
> 
> Anyways, I think you would agree Detroit has a baby daddy issue.
> 
> Im sure you would admit it would have been a lot harder making it in business if you had mouths to feed. Or that it's better to have a mom and dad in the home.
> 
> If you're gonna walk around Detroit giving advice, let them know how well you and I have it because we didn't have an accident when we were 18.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Accidents? Most are not "accidents" at all. The break down of our society, morally, pushed by the leftist is part of the problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop blaming other people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftist attack on religion and breaking down of morality is a big part of the problem. You ever go into a black church? the best people you'll ever meet are there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snyder Sat on flint water news for 3 months. Impeach him yet?
> 
> When do you lose blacks when you talk politics with them? Or do you not dare tell them what you think?
Click to expand...


You have some screwed up, preconceived notions, which is quite common among leftist. I talk to black people all the time, almost daily. I do work for many black Churches as well. I'm always talking with the pastors, the people who work there, they are well acquainted with my views and agree with most of them actually.


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not someone starting from the bottom.
> 
> Anyways, I think you would agree Detroit has a baby daddy issue.
> 
> Im sure you would admit it would have been a lot harder making it in business if you had mouths to feed. Or that it's better to have a mom and dad in the home.
> 
> If you're gonna walk around Detroit giving advice, let them know how well you and I have it because we didn't have an accident when we were 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accidents? Most are not "accidents" at all. The break down of our society, morally, pushed by the leftist is part of the problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop blaming other people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftist attack on religion and breaking down of morality is a big part of the problem. You ever go into a black church? the best people you'll ever meet are there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snyder Sat on flint water news for 3 months. Impeach him yet?
> 
> When do you lose blacks when you talk politics with them? Or do you not dare tell them what you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have some screwed up, preconceived notions, which is quite common among leftist. I talk to black people all the time, almost daily. I do work for many black Churches as well. I'm always talking with the pastors, the people who work there, they are well acquainted with my views and agree with most of them actually.
Click to expand...

Then how come they aren't endorsing Republicans?  What church agrees with you?

Oh now looky here.  Looks like Snyder knew for a lot longer than 3 months that Flint's water was lead poisoned.

Emails released by Governor Snyder’s office show that his legal counsel and policy advisor expressed concern about the Flint Water Crisis as early as October 2014—just weeks before the governor won re-election. (Reminds me of when Hillary and Obama didn't report the facts after Ben Gazi because an election was coming up and they didn't want it to hurt their re election efforts.)

These emails are especially concerning because they indicate that the administration knew there was a problem for over a year and still did not act to protect the people of Flint from not only lead contamination but bacterial infection and exposure to hazardous chemicals.

In light of this, caucus member Rep. Sheldon Neeley (D-Flint) has asked the state’s Attorney General to give a legal opinion into whether or not the administration’s role in this crisis could lead to criminal charges.


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not someone starting from the bottom.
> 
> Anyways, I think you would agree Detroit has a baby daddy issue.
> 
> Im sure you would admit it would have been a lot harder making it in business if you had mouths to feed. Or that it's better to have a mom and dad in the home.
> 
> If you're gonna walk around Detroit giving advice, let them know how well you and I have it because we didn't have an accident when we were 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accidents? Most are not "accidents" at all. The break down of our society, morally, pushed by the leftist is part of the problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop blaming other people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftist attack on religion and breaking down of morality is a big part of the problem. You ever go into a black church? the best people you'll ever meet are there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snyder Sat on flint water news for 3 months. Impeach him yet?
> 
> When do you lose blacks when you talk politics with them? Or do you not dare tell them what you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have some screwed up, preconceived notions, which is quite common among leftist. I talk to black people all the time, almost daily. I do work for many black Churches as well. I'm always talking with the pastors, the people who work there, they are well acquainted with my views and agree with most of them actually.
Click to expand...

A lot of us liberals bite our lips and pretend to agree with you right wing nuts when the truth is we just don't go into it on all the reasons why you are wrong.  Its easier to just nod.  

I don't think you are 100% wrong either by the way Jroc.  But I also know you are so brainwashed into thinking the left is wrong and the reason for blacks struggling that you are overlooking how the right is to blame too.

Give me the top 3 things you have said to Pastors that they agree with that you think I would disagree with.  This I got to hear.


----------



## sealybobo

And of course a black church is going to say that black society is screwed up because not enough black people go to church.  Same shit white churches say about white society.


----------



## oldsoul

sealybobo said:


> A lot of us liberals bite our lips and pretend to agree with you right wing nuts when the truth is we just don't go into it on all the reasons why you are wrong. Its easier to just nod.


 You know, it's statements like this that cause people like me to really despise the very concept of even talking to a liberal. Do you really think that you are sooo smart that us "right wing nuts" just cannot understand? Or is it that it just takes so long to describe where you stand that we just lose interest and start thinking about other things?
More to the point, why is it that anyone who disagrees with a liberal is a "nut job"? Isn't it the left that wants to protect peoples' right to disagree? Oh, wait, no they are the only ones who have the right to disagree.

“I'm sick and tired of people who say that if you debate and disagree with this administration, somehow you're not patriotic. We need to stand up and say we're Americans, and we have the right to debate and disagree with any administration.”
“I also learned that a person was not necessarily bad just because you did not agree with him, and that if you believed in something, you had better be prepared to defend it.”
“I'm not going to have some reporters pawing through our papers. We are the president.” 
“What we have to do... is to find a way to celebrate our diversity and debate our differences without fracturing our communities. ”
All Hillary Clinton quotes.


----------



## sealybobo

oldsoul said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of us liberals bite our lips and pretend to agree with you right wing nuts when the truth is we just don't go into it on all the reasons why you are wrong. Its easier to just nod.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, it's statements like this that cause people like me to really despise the very concept of even talking to a liberal. Do you really think that you are sooo smart that us "right wing nuts" just cannot understand? Or is it that it just takes so long to describe where you stand that we just lose interest and start thinking about other things?
> More to the point, why is it that anyone who disagrees with a liberal is a "nut job"? Isn't it the left that wants to protect peoples' right to disagree? Oh, wait, no they are the only ones who have the right to disagree.
> 
> “I'm sick and tired of people who say that if you debate and disagree with this administration, somehow you're not patriotic. We need to stand up and say we're Americans, and we have the right to debate and disagree with any administration.”
> “I also learned that a person was not necessarily bad just because you did not agree with him, and that if you believed in something, you had better be prepared to defend it.”
> “I'm not going to have some reporters pawing through our papers. We are the president.”
> “What we have to do... is to find a way to celebrate our diversity and debate our differences without fracturing our communities. ”
> All Hillary Clinton quotes.
Click to expand...

Its like a liberal calling up Rush and trying to make a point.  Has Rush ever agreed with a liberal caller?


----------



## sealybobo

sealybobo said:


> And of course a black church is going to say that black society is screwed up because not enough black people go to church.  Same shit white churches say about white society.


Isn't that religions schtick or hook?  That all humans are flawed sinners and need to come get you some salvation?


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Accidents? Most are not "accidents" at all. The break down of our society, morally, pushed by the leftist is part of the problem
> 
> 
> 
> Stop blaming other people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftist attack on religion and breaking down of morality is a big part of the problem. You ever go into a black church? the best people you'll ever meet are there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snyder Sat on flint water news for 3 months. Impeach him yet?
> 
> When do you lose blacks when you talk politics with them? Or do you not dare tell them what you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have some screwed up, preconceived notions, which is quite common among leftist. I talk to black people all the time, almost daily. I do work for many black Churches as well. I'm always talking with the pastors, the people who work there, they are well acquainted with my views and agree with most of them actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of us liberals bite our lips and pretend to agree with you right wing nuts when the truth is we just don't go into it on all the reasons why you are wrong.  Its easier to just nod.
> 
> I don't think you are 100% wrong either by the way Jroc.  But I also know you are so brainwashed into thinking the left is wrong and the reason for blacks struggling that you are overlooking how the right is to blame too.
> 
> Give me the top 3 things you have said to Pastors that they agree with that you think I would disagree with.  This I got to hear.
Click to expand...



they are against gay marriage, against Abortion, and pro-family...You're a funny guy BoBo. You're racist and afraid of blacks. if some black guy moved next door to you, you'd probably move, but you think by voting for liberals, you are compassionate when the opposite is true...You're a hater, and a bigot, although, I do realize you have emotional scares from when you were a kid...Get some help man


----------



## oldsoul

sealybobo said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of us liberals bite our lips and pretend to agree with you right wing nuts when the truth is we just don't go into it on all the reasons why you are wrong. Its easier to just nod.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, it's statements like this that cause people like me to really despise the very concept of even talking to a liberal. Do you really think that you are sooo smart that us "right wing nuts" just cannot understand? Or is it that it just takes so long to describe where you stand that we just lose interest and start thinking about other things?
> More to the point, why is it that anyone who disagrees with a liberal is a "nut job"? Isn't it the left that wants to protect peoples' right to disagree? Oh, wait, no they are the only ones who have the right to disagree.
> 
> “I'm sick and tired of people who say that if you debate and disagree with this administration, somehow you're not patriotic. We need to stand up and say we're Americans, and we have the right to debate and disagree with any administration.”
> “I also learned that a person was not necessarily bad just because you did not agree with him, and that if you believed in something, you had better be prepared to defend it.”
> “I'm not going to have some reporters pawing through our papers. We are the president.”
> “What we have to do... is to find a way to celebrate our diversity and debate our differences without fracturing our communities. ”
> All Hillary Clinton quotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its like a liberal calling up Rush and trying to make a point.  Has Rush ever agreed with a liberal caller?
Click to expand...

 What's your point? Have you ever listened to Rush? Do you understand his politics? Did you know that, according to Rush himself, it takes six weeks of dedicated listening to the entire three hour show everyday to understand the context of his positions? Of course you didn't know that, you don't listen to him. If you did, you would already know the answer to your own question.
Hint: the answer is not "no".


----------



## Unkotare

Jroc said:


> ......You're a funny guy BoBo. You're racist and afraid of blacks. if some black guy moved next door to you, you'd probably move, but you think by voting for liberals, you are compassionate when the opposite is true...You're a hater, and a bigot, although, I do realize you have emotional scares from when you were a kid...Get some help man





Exactly.


----------



## sealybobo

oldsoul said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of us liberals bite our lips and pretend to agree with you right wing nuts when the truth is we just don't go into it on all the reasons why you are wrong. Its easier to just nod.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, it's statements like this that cause people like me to really despise the very concept of even talking to a liberal. Do you really think that you are sooo smart that us "right wing nuts" just cannot understand? Or is it that it just takes so long to describe where you stand that we just lose interest and start thinking about other things?
> More to the point, why is it that anyone who disagrees with a liberal is a "nut job"? Isn't it the left that wants to protect peoples' right to disagree? Oh, wait, no they are the only ones who have the right to disagree.
> 
> “I'm sick and tired of people who say that if you debate and disagree with this administration, somehow you're not patriotic. We need to stand up and say we're Americans, and we have the right to debate and disagree with any administration.”
> “I also learned that a person was not necessarily bad just because you did not agree with him, and that if you believed in something, you had better be prepared to defend it.”
> “I'm not going to have some reporters pawing through our papers. We are the president.”
> “What we have to do... is to find a way to celebrate our diversity and debate our differences without fracturing our communities. ”
> All Hillary Clinton quotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its like a liberal calling up Rush and trying to make a point.  Has Rush ever agreed with a liberal caller?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your point? Have you ever listened to Rush? Do you understand his politics? Did you know that, according to Rush himself, it takes six weeks of dedicated listening to the entire three hour show everyday to understand the context of his positions? Of course you didn't know that, you don't listen to him. If you did, you would already know the answer to your own question.
> Hint: the answer is not "no".
Click to expand...

In order for you to love butt sex with me you have to let me butt slam you once a day for 6 months. Ready to get started?


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop blaming other people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leftist attack on religion and breaking down of morality is a big part of the problem. You ever go into a black church? the best people you'll ever meet are there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snyder Sat on flint water news for 3 months. Impeach him yet?
> 
> When do you lose blacks when you talk politics with them? Or do you not dare tell them what you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have some screwed up, preconceived notions, which is quite common among leftist. I talk to black people all the time, almost daily. I do work for many black Churches as well. I'm always talking with the pastors, the people who work there, they are well acquainted with my views and agree with most of them actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of us liberals bite our lips and pretend to agree with you right wing nuts when the truth is we just don't go into it on all the reasons why you are wrong.  Its easier to just nod.
> 
> I don't think you are 100% wrong either by the way Jroc.  But I also know you are so brainwashed into thinking the left is wrong and the reason for blacks struggling that you are overlooking how the right is to blame too.
> 
> Give me the top 3 things you have said to Pastors that they agree with that you think I would disagree with.  This I got to hear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they are against gay marriage, against Abortion, and pro-family...You're a funny guy BoBo. You're racist and afraid of blacks. if some black guy moved next door to you, you'd probably move, but you think by voting for liberals, you are compassionate when the opposite is true...You're a hater, and a bigot, although, I do realize you have emotional scares from when you were a kid...Get some help man
Click to expand...

I had a black guy move into our condos and he succeeded in doing every stereotype a bad black neighbor can do. Sold drugs, too many people living there, the lawn was trashed, they got in ghetto fights, asking for things all the time.

I absolutely don't mind a nice black neighbor that's like Carleton or Wayne Brady or Halle berre.

Wow, I am racist.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> The leftist attack on religion and breaking down of morality is a big part of the problem. You ever go into a black church? the best people you'll ever meet are there
> 
> 
> 
> Snyder Sat on flint water news for 3 months. Impeach him yet?
> 
> When do you lose blacks when you talk politics with them? Or do you not dare tell them what you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have some screwed up, preconceived notions, which is quite common among leftist. I talk to black people all the time, almost daily. I do work for many black Churches as well. I'm always talking with the pastors, the people who work there, they are well acquainted with my views and agree with most of them actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of us liberals bite our lips and pretend to agree with you right wing nuts when the truth is we just don't go into it on all the reasons why you are wrong.  Its easier to just nod.
> 
> I don't think you are 100% wrong either by the way Jroc.  But I also know you are so brainwashed into thinking the left is wrong and the reason for blacks struggling that you are overlooking how the right is to blame too.
> 
> Give me the top 3 things you have said to Pastors that they agree with that you think I would disagree with.  This I got to hear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they are against gay marriage, against Abortion, and pro-family...You're a funny guy BoBo. You're racist and afraid of blacks. if some black guy moved next door to you, you'd probably move, but you think by voting for liberals, you are compassionate when the opposite is true...You're a hater, and a bigot, although, I do realize you have emotional scares from when you were a kid...Get some help man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a black guy move into our condos and he succeeded in doing every stereotype a bad black neighbor can do. Sold drugs, too many people living there, the lawn was trashed, they got in ghetto fights, asking for things all the time.
> 
> I absolutely don't mind a nice black neighbor that's like Carleton or Wayne Brady or Halle berre.
> 
> Wow, I am racist.
Click to expand...






Yeah, you are, fish.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snyder Sat on flint water news for 3 months. Impeach him yet?
> 
> When do you lose blacks when you talk politics with them? Or do you not dare tell them what you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have some screwed up, preconceived notions, which is quite common among leftist. I talk to black people all the time, almost daily. I do work for many black Churches as well. I'm always talking with the pastors, the people who work there, they are well acquainted with my views and agree with most of them actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of us liberals bite our lips and pretend to agree with you right wing nuts when the truth is we just don't go into it on all the reasons why you are wrong.  Its easier to just nod.
> 
> I don't think you are 100% wrong either by the way Jroc.  But I also know you are so brainwashed into thinking the left is wrong and the reason for blacks struggling that you are overlooking how the right is to blame too.
> 
> Give me the top 3 things you have said to Pastors that they agree with that you think I would disagree with.  This I got to hear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they are against gay marriage, against Abortion, and pro-family...You're a funny guy BoBo. You're racist and afraid of blacks. if some black guy moved next door to you, you'd probably move, but you think by voting for liberals, you are compassionate when the opposite is true...You're a hater, and a bigot, although, I do realize you have emotional scares from when you were a kid...Get some help man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a black guy move into our condos and he succeeded in doing every stereotype a bad black neighbor can do. Sold drugs, too many people living there, the lawn was trashed, they got in ghetto fights, asking for things all the time.
> 
> I absolutely don't mind a nice black neighbor that's like Carleton or Wayne Brady or Halle berre.
> 
> Wow, I am racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you are, fish.
Click to expand...

Where do you live, Chinatown?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have some screwed up, preconceived notions, which is quite common among leftist. I talk to black people all the time, almost daily. I do work for many black Churches as well. I'm always talking with the pastors, the people who work there, they are well acquainted with my views and agree with most of them actually.
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of us liberals bite our lips and pretend to agree with you right wing nuts when the truth is we just don't go into it on all the reasons why you are wrong.  Its easier to just nod.
> 
> I don't think you are 100% wrong either by the way Jroc.  But I also know you are so brainwashed into thinking the left is wrong and the reason for blacks struggling that you are overlooking how the right is to blame too.
> 
> Give me the top 3 things you have said to Pastors that they agree with that you think I would disagree with.  This I got to hear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they are against gay marriage, against Abortion, and pro-family...You're a funny guy BoBo. You're racist and afraid of blacks. if some black guy moved next door to you, you'd probably move, but you think by voting for liberals, you are compassionate when the opposite is true...You're a hater, and a bigot, although, I do realize you have emotional scares from when you were a kid...Get some help man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a black guy move into our condos and he succeeded in doing every stereotype a bad black neighbor can do. Sold drugs, too many people living there, the lawn was trashed, they got in ghetto fights, asking for things all the time.
> 
> I absolutely don't mind a nice black neighbor that's like Carleton or Wayne Brady or Halle berre.
> 
> Wow, I am racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you are, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you live, Chinatown?
Click to expand...






Why would I live in Chinatown, fish?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of us liberals bite our lips and pretend to agree with you right wing nuts when the truth is we just don't go into it on all the reasons why you are wrong.  Its easier to just nod.
> 
> I don't think you are 100% wrong either by the way Jroc.  But I also know you are so brainwashed into thinking the left is wrong and the reason for blacks struggling that you are overlooking how the right is to blame too.
> 
> Give me the top 3 things you have said to Pastors that they agree with that you think I would disagree with.  This I got to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are against gay marriage, against Abortion, and pro-family...You're a funny guy BoBo. You're racist and afraid of blacks. if some black guy moved next door to you, you'd probably move, but you think by voting for liberals, you are compassionate when the opposite is true...You're a hater, and a bigot, although, I do realize you have emotional scares from when you were a kid...Get some help man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a black guy move into our condos and he succeeded in doing every stereotype a bad black neighbor can do. Sold drugs, too many people living there, the lawn was trashed, they got in ghetto fights, asking for things all the time.
> 
> I absolutely don't mind a nice black neighbor that's like Carleton or Wayne Brady or Halle berre.
> 
> Wow, I am racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you are, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you live, Chinatown?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I live in Chinatown, fish?
Click to expand...

So you can occasionally win wrestling matches


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are against gay marriage, against Abortion, and pro-family...You're a funny guy BoBo. You're racist and afraid of blacks. if some black guy moved next door to you, you'd probably move, but you think by voting for liberals, you are compassionate when the opposite is true...You're a hater, and a bigot, although, I do realize you have emotional scares from when you were a kid...Get some help man
> 
> 
> 
> I had a black guy move into our condos and he succeeded in doing every stereotype a bad black neighbor can do. Sold drugs, too many people living there, the lawn was trashed, they got in ghetto fights, asking for things all the time.
> 
> I absolutely don't mind a nice black neighbor that's like Carleton or Wayne Brady or Halle berre.
> 
> Wow, I am racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you are, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you live, Chinatown?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I live in Chinatown, fish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can occasionally win wrestling matches
Click to expand...







You're still not making sense, fish.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a black guy move into our condos and he succeeded in doing every stereotype a bad black neighbor can do. Sold drugs, too many people living there, the lawn was trashed, they got in ghetto fights, asking for things all the time.
> 
> I absolutely don't mind a nice black neighbor that's like Carleton or Wayne Brady or Halle berre.
> 
> Wow, I am racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you are, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you live, Chinatown?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I live in Chinatown, fish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can occasionally win wrestling matches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're still not making sense, fish.
Click to expand...

Then we are even dumbass


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so the neighborhoods are clean now what? You're just going to walk up and down the streets like a drill seargent telling people to be proud? What other advice will you give? I like the bus is running 24 hrs again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok be cynical ,who takes the bus anyway? people have cars in this county almost everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not someone starting from the bottom.
> 
> Anyways, I think you would agree Detroit has a baby daddy issue.
> 
> Im sure you would admit it would have been a lot harder making it in business if you had mouths to feed. Or that it's better to have a mom and dad in the home.
> 
> If you're gonna walk around Detroit giving advice, let them know how well you and I have it because we didn't have an accident when we were 18.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Accidents? Most are not "accidents" at all. The break down of our society, morally, pushed by the leftist is part of the problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop blaming other people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftist attack on religion and breaking down of morality is a big part of the problem. You ever go into a black church? the best people you'll ever meet are there
Click to expand...

Don't blame religion.  Black people historically and even today are VERY religious and yet still their communities are in shambles.  Even if you are right, that's only one minor thing wrong with the black community.

Here, maybe if a black tells you I'm right you'll listen.

10 Unacceptable Cycles Black People Have to Change

Maybe if a black guy says it instead of me then it’s not racist?


1. SEXUAL PROMISCUITY

*2. CHILDREN OUT OF WEDLOCK*
*3. FEAR OF COMMITMENT*
*4. LACK OF EDUCATION*
*5. EXCESSIVE CURSING*
*6. NEGLIGENT PARENTING*
*7. ADORNMENT OF IGNORANCE*
*8. INTRA-RACIAL DISCRIMINATION*
*9. VIOLENCE*
*10. POOR HEALTH*


----------



## sealybobo

The white man uses/used religion to keep the black man down


The reason I'm fishin' 4 a new religion
Is my church makes me fall asleep
They're praising a God, that watches you weep
And doesn't want you to do a damn thing about it

When they want change
The preacher says, "Shout it"
Does shout bring about change? I doubt it
All shout does is make you lose your voice

So on the dock I sit in silence
Staring at a sea that's full of violence
Scared to put my line in that water
'Coz it seems like no religion is in there

Naively so I give it another go
Sitting in church, hearing legitimate woes
Pastor tells the lady it'll be alright
Just pray so you can see the pearly gates so white

So the lady prays and prays and prays and prays
It's everlasting, there's nothing wrong with praying, it's what she's asking
She's asking the Lord, to let her cope
So one day she can see the golden ropes

What you pray for God, will give
To be able to cope in this world we live in
It goes the word cope and the word change
Is directly opposite, not the same

She should have been praying to change her woes
But pastor said, "Pray to cope with those"
The government is happy with most baptist churches
'Coz we don't do a damn thing to try to nurture

Brothers and sisters on a revolution
Baptist teaches, dying is the only solution
Passiveness causes others to pass us by
I throw my line until I've made my decision

Until then, I'm still fishin' 4 religion


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you are, fish.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live, Chinatown?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I live in Chinatown, fish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can occasionally win wrestling matches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're still not making sense, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then we are even dumbass
Click to expand...





You can't even try to explain your nonsense, fish.


----------



## Unkotare

The racist fish keeps swimming in circles.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> The racist fish keeps swimming in circles.


The point is, if blacks want to get out of poverty and not be the embarrassment of our country, their communities are going to have to address these things.

1. SEXUAL PROMISCUITY

*2. CHILDREN OUT OF WEDLOCK*
*3. FEAR OF COMMITMENT*
*4. LACK OF EDUCATION*
*5. EXCESSIVE CURSING*
*6. NEGLIGENT PARENTING*
*7. ADORNMENT OF IGNORANCE*
*8. INTRA-RACIAL DISCRIMINATION*
*9. VIOLENCE*
*10. POOR HEALTH*
*
And this is coming from a black.  Maybe it's better coming from them than me.


*


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> The racist fish keeps swimming in circles.


Compared to you who likes blacks being kept in the current state they are in.  That protects your status quo.  

So how is your stupid thread going about what language you should learn?  Did you settle on a language?  How about dumbfuckanees?  You seem to be fluent in it.


----------



## ClosedCaption

The bigger problem is you couldnt get 35 responses to the problems in the white commuinity because that would require self reflection.  Its easy to point at others and figure out how to fix THEM.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of us liberals bite our lips and pretend to agree with you right wing nuts when the truth is we just don't go into it on all the reasons why you are wrong.  Its easier to just nod.
> 
> I don't think you are 100% wrong either by the way Jroc.  But I also know you are so brainwashed into thinking the left is wrong and the reason for blacks struggling that you are overlooking how the right is to blame too.
> 
> Give me the top 3 things you have said to Pastors that they agree with that you think I would disagree with.  This I got to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are against gay marriage, against Abortion, and pro-family...You're a funny guy BoBo. You're racist and afraid of blacks. if some black guy moved next door to you, you'd probably move, but you think by voting for liberals, you are compassionate when the opposite is true...You're a hater, and a bigot, although, I do realize you have emotional scares from when you were a kid...Get some help man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a black guy move into our condos and he succeeded in doing every stereotype a bad black neighbor can do. Sold drugs, too many people living there, the lawn was trashed, they got in ghetto fights, asking for things all the time.
> 
> I absolutely don't mind a nice black neighbor that's like Carleton or Wayne Brady or Halle berre.
> 
> Wow, I am racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you are, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you live, Chinatown?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I live in Chinatown, fish?
Click to expand...

I found a picture of you and your gay lover


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> The bigger problem is you couldnt get 35 responses to the problems in the white commuinity because that would require self reflection.  Its easy to point at others and figure out how to fix THEM.



Today we aren't trying to fix the white community.  So why bring it up?  Why change the subject?  This is what you people do wrong every time.  Instead of talking about the problems that I pointed out and discussing what could be done to fix these problems, you instead get defensive and change the subject to "whites do it too".  Try not to derail the subject.  

Don't post anything unless it's an idea on how to solve these problems.  

Poor whites need to take all this advice too no question but if you listen to the NPR piece I linked you'll see these problems are especially bad in the black community.  And it is what is holding them back, among other things.  

American black communities are not in good shape.  Would you agree?  Crime, poverty, etc.  Do you want to solve these problems?  Then stop being a liberal douche defender of black people and stop being defensive when someone points to what they are doing wrong.


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> The bigger problem is you couldnt get 35 responses to the problems in the white commuinity because that would require self reflection.  Its easy to point at others and figure out how to fix THEM.




An interesting claim.

Totally unsupported of course.


----------



## ClosedCaption

sealybobo said:


> Today we aren't trying to fix the white community.



You're never doing that and coincidentally always trying to fix someone else.  Its just a coincidence they've never wanted to have that discussion because they've coincidentally never needed that discussion since....ever.


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> The bigger problem is you couldnt get 35 responses to the problems in the white commuinity because that would require self reflection.  Its easy to point at others and figure out how to fix THEM.


What are the 35 problems with the white community?  Why don't you start a thread?

1.  We don't go to church enough
2. We do all the things that the blacks do wrong just not as much
3. We are stupid and let the rich control us.
4. We aren't smart enough to protect unions
5. We don't vote every 2 years
6. Too many gun nuts
7. Listen to Rush too much and watch Fox too much
8. We are racists
9. We are sheep
10.  We keep letting in Muslims.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger problem is you couldnt get 35 responses to the problems in the white commuinity because that would require self reflection.  Its easy to point at others and figure out how to fix THEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting claim.
> 
> Totally unsupported of course.
Click to expand...


The search bar is in the top right corner.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger problem is you couldnt get 35 responses to the problems in the white commuinity because that would require self reflection.  Its easy to point at others and figure out how to fix THEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting claim.
> 
> Totally unsupported of course.
Click to expand...

And how is that "the bigger problem"?  Bigger problem than

1. SEXUAL PROMISCUITY
*2. CHILDREN OUT OF WEDLOCK*
*3. FEAR OF COMMITMENT*
*4. LACK OF EDUCATION*
*5. EXCESSIVE CURSING*
*6. NEGLIGENT PARENTING*
*7. ADORNMENT OF IGNORANCE*
*8. INTRA-RACIAL DISCRIMINATION*
*9. VIOLENCE*
*10. POOR HEALTH*


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger problem is you couldnt get 35 responses to the problems in the white commuinity because that would require self reflection.  Its easy to point at others and figure out how to fix THEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting claim.
> 
> Totally unsupported of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The search bar is in the top right corner.
Click to expand...


And you've got nothing. Got it.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger problem is you couldnt get 35 responses to the problems in the white commuinity because that would require self reflection.  Its easy to point at others and figure out how to fix THEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting claim.
> 
> Totally unsupported of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The search bar is in the top right corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you've got nothing. Got it.
Click to expand...


I've got so much I've invited you to the entire search bar as proof.


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger problem is you couldnt get 35 responses to the problems in the white commuinity because that would require self reflection.  Its easy to point at others and figure out how to fix THEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting claim.
> 
> Totally unsupported of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The search bar is in the top right corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you've got nothing. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got so much I've invited you to the entire search bar as proof.
Click to expand...



Empty words.

What would you post in such a thread?


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger problem is you couldnt get 35 responses to the problems in the white commuinity because that would require self reflection.  Its easy to point at others and figure out how to fix THEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting claim.
> 
> Totally unsupported of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The search bar is in the top right corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you've got nothing. Got it.
Click to expand...





Have you been reading? Still want to claim fish boy bobo isn't racist?


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger problem is you couldnt get 35 responses to the problems in the white commuinity because that would require self reflection.  Its easy to point at others and figure out how to fix THEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting claim.
> 
> Totally unsupported of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The search bar is in the top right corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you've got nothing. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been reading? Still want to claim fish boy bobo isn't racist?
Click to expand...


DUde, your style of short and vague posts without follow up is very annoying.

Seely isn't racist. He is pissed off at you, and rightfully so.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger problem is you couldnt get 35 responses to the problems in the white commuinity because that would require self reflection.  Its easy to point at others and figure out how to fix THEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting claim.
> 
> Totally unsupported of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The search bar is in the top right corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you've got nothing. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been reading? Still want to claim fish boy bobo isn't racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DUde, your style of short and vague posts without follow up is very annoying.
> 
> Seely isn't racist. He is pissed off at you, and rightfully so.
Click to expand...






You haven't been reading


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting claim.
> 
> Totally unsupported of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The search bar is in the top right corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you've got nothing. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been reading? Still want to claim fish boy bobo isn't racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DUde, your style of short and vague posts without follow up is very annoying.
> 
> Seely isn't racist. He is pissed off at you, and rightfully so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't been reading
Click to expand...



So, what horrible racist thing, other than insulting you because of your annoying behavior, has he said?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger problem is you couldnt get 35 responses to the problems in the white commuinity because that would require self reflection.  Its easy to point at others and figure out how to fix THEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting claim.
> 
> Totally unsupported of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The search bar is in the top right corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you've got nothing. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got so much I've invited you to the entire search bar as proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Empty words.
> 
> What would you post in such a thread?
Click to expand...


IDK, but your reluctance to use the search bar speaks for itself.  You can search the threads Ive done on white on white crime and see the results yourself.  Or refuse to and pretend it doesnt exist.  Its up to you


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok be cynical ,who takes the bus anyway? people have cars in this county almost everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> Not someone starting from the bottom.
> 
> Anyways, I think you would agree Detroit has a baby daddy issue.
> 
> Im sure you would admit it would have been a lot harder making it in business if you had mouths to feed. Or that it's better to have a mom and dad in the home.
> 
> If you're gonna walk around Detroit giving advice, let them know how well you and I have it because we didn't have an accident when we were 18.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Accidents? Most are not "accidents" at all. The break down of our society, morally, pushed by the leftist is part of the problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop blaming other people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The leftist attack on religion and breaking down of morality is a big part of the problem. You ever go into a black church? the best people you'll ever meet are there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't blame religion.  Black people historically and even today are VERY religious and yet still their communities are in shambles.  Even if you are right, that's only one minor thing wrong with the black community.
> 
> Here, maybe if a black tells you I'm right you'll listen.
> 
> 10 Unacceptable Cycles Black People Have to Change
> 
> Maybe if a black guy says it instead of me then it’s not racist?
> 
> 
> 1. SEXUAL PROMISCUITY
> 
> *2. CHILDREN OUT OF WEDLOCK*
> *3. FEAR OF COMMITMENT*
> *4. LACK OF EDUCATION*
> *5. EXCESSIVE CURSING*
> *6. NEGLIGENT PARENTING*
> *7. ADORNMENT OF IGNORANCE*
> *8. INTRA-RACIAL DISCRIMINATION*
> *9. VIOLENCE*
> *10. POOR HEALTH*
Click to expand...



Too many young people are not religious at all. that's part of the problem with today's society  ...You're out of touch with reality


----------



## Jroc

ClosedCaption said:


> The bigger problem is you couldnt get 35 responses to the problems in the white commuinity because that would require self reflection.  Its easy to point at others and figure out how to fix THEM.




the problem is in the poor inner city actually..You leftist like to keep the victims where they are most useful to you scumbags


----------



## Jroc

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The search bar is in the top right corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you've got nothing. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been reading? Still want to claim fish boy bobo isn't racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DUde, your style of short and vague posts without follow up is very annoying.
> 
> Seely isn't racist. He is pissed off at you, and rightfully so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't been reading
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, what horrible racist thing, other than insulting you because of your annoying behavior, has he said?
Click to expand...



How about you, read though the thread genius


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting claim.
> 
> Totally unsupported of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The search bar is in the top right corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you've got nothing. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got so much I've invited you to the entire search bar as proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Empty words.
> 
> What would you post in such a thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IDK, but your reluctance to use the search bar speaks for itself.  You can search the threads Ive done on white on white crime and see the results yourself.  Or refuse to and pretend it doesnt exist.  Its up to you
Click to expand...



Blah, blah, blah.

No one is ignoring "white on white" crime.


----------



## Correll

Jroc said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you've got nothing. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been reading? Still want to claim fish boy bobo isn't racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DUde, your style of short and vague posts without follow up is very annoying.
> 
> Seely isn't racist. He is pissed off at you, and rightfully so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't been reading
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, what horrible racist thing, other than insulting you because of your annoying behavior, has he said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How about you, read though the thread genius
Click to expand...


I did. It's mostly back and forth personal insults at this point.


----------



## Jroc

Correll said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been reading? Still want to claim fish boy bobo isn't racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUde, your style of short and vague posts without follow up is very annoying.
> 
> Seely isn't racist. He is pissed off at you, and rightfully so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't been reading
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, what horrible racist thing, other than insulting you because of your annoying behavior, has he said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How about you, read though the thread genius
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did. It's mostly back and forth personal insults at this point.
Click to expand...



You didn't read through much of it then


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The search bar is in the top right corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you've got nothing. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been reading? Still want to claim fish boy bobo isn't racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DUde, your style of short and vague posts without follow up is very annoying.
> 
> Seely isn't racist. He is pissed off at you, and rightfully so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't been reading
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, what horrible racist thing, other than insulting you because of your annoying behavior, has he said?
Click to expand...





I knew you hadn't read the thread.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you've got nothing. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been reading? Still want to claim fish boy bobo isn't racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DUde, your style of short and vague post
> 
> s without follow up is very annoying.
> 
> Seely isn't racist. He is pissed off at you, and rightfully so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't been reading
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, what horrible racist thing, other than insulting you because of your annoying behavior, has he said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you hadn't read the thread.
Click to expand...



If you can't support your complaint, then drop it.

LIke I said, he isn't racist, he is just pissed off at you.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been reading? Still want to claim fish boy bobo isn't racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUde, your style of short and vague post
> 
> s without follow up is very annoying.
> 
> Seely isn't racist. He is pissed off at you, and rightfully so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't been reading
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, what horrible racist thing, other than insulting you because of your annoying behavior, has he said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you hadn't read the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't support your complaint, then drop it.
> 
> LIke I said, he isn't racist, he is just pissed off at you.
Click to expand...





You are not an honest interlocutor.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> DUde, your style of short and vague post
> 
> s without follow up is very annoying.
> 
> Seely isn't racist. He is pissed off at you, and rightfully so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't been reading
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, what horrible racist thing, other than insulting you because of your annoying behavior, has he said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you hadn't read the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't support your complaint, then drop it.
> 
> LIke I said, he isn't racist, he is just pissed off at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not an honest interlocutor.
Click to expand...


Says the man that won't tell me what horrible racist thing the man he is claiming to be a racist has said.


----------



## Mudda

The problem with the black community? Too many ugly sisters with no birth control.


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a rich person wants to put food in your mouth Jroc, it should be their choice not the governments.  The government should have let you starve.  You should have gone to a church or charity but not to Uncle Sam.  YOU Jroc are what's wrong with America.
> 
> Also, after the social safety net saved your sorry ass, you want to deny others the same net your family fell into?  Again, YOU Jroc are what is wrong with America and Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to your leftist buddies boy, and the crony capitalist RINOS
Click to expand...



In Detroit High School, Young Men Exceed Expectations

Loyola High School in Detroit was founded in the early 1990s to address the city’s soaring drop-out rate among young, black males. Today, the Catholic Jesuit school, which serves teens in a lower-income part of Detroit’s northwest side, graduates 100 percent of its students. And every student in the past few years of graduating classes has been admitted into a two- or four-year college. 

Good stuff


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't been reading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what horrible racist thing, other than insulting you because of your annoying behavior, has he said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you hadn't read the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't support your complaint, then drop it.
> 
> LIke I said, he isn't racist, he is just pissed off at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not an honest interlocutor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the man that won't tell me what horrible racist thing the man he is claiming to be a racist has said.
Click to expand...

I don't even mind being called a racist.  Just tell me why or how I'm wrong.  If you can't be an honest racist on USMB where can you be?

And I hate conservatives who claim they are not racist.  Sure, because no poor black people live anywhere near them.  

Now I could be wrong.  He could be a wigger like Jroc but not too many whites like him living in Detroit.


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a rich person wants to put food in your mouth Jroc, it should be their choice not the governments.  The government should have let you starve.  You should have gone to a church or charity but not to Uncle Sam.  YOU Jroc are what's wrong with America.
> 
> Also, after the social safety net saved your sorry ass, you want to deny others the same net your family fell into?  Again, YOU Jroc are what is wrong with America and Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to your leftist buddies boy, and the crony capitalist RINOS
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In Detroit High School, Young Men Exceed Expectations
> 
> Loyola High School in Detroit was founded in the early 1990s to address the city’s soaring drop-out rate among young, black males. Today, the Catholic Jesuit school, which serves teens in a lower-income part of Detroit’s northwest side, graduates 100 percent of its students. And every student in the past few years of graduating classes has been admitted into a two- or four-year college.
> 
> Good stuff
Click to expand...



Yep...just think if the leftist would allow all the kids in Detroit, the opportunity to choose what school they could send their kids...That'd be a great thing


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what horrible racist thing, other than insulting you because of your annoying behavior, has he said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you hadn't read the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't support your complaint, then drop it.
> 
> LIke I said, he isn't racist, he is just pissed off at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not an honest interlocutor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the man that won't tell me what horrible racist thing the man he is claiming to be a racist has said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I hate conservatives who claim they are not racist.....
Click to expand...



No, you hate the fact that the hackneyed liberal  drivel that conservative = racist is a LIE.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you hadn't read the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't support your complaint, then drop it.
> 
> LIke I said, he isn't racist, he is just pissed off at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not an honest interlocutor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the man that won't tell me what horrible racist thing the man he is claiming to be a racist has said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I hate conservatives who claim they are not racist.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you hate the fact that the hackneyed liberal  drivel that conservative = racist is a LIE.
Click to expand...

Hey, you would have to argue with black people and prove to us that Republican policies aren't racist.  But since you can't seem to say more than one sentence good luck doing anything more than just saying, "conservative does not equal racist".

Just saying it does nothing.  Explain how your policies are not racist.  It they hurt the poor and a large percentage of the poor are minorities, how can we deny the pattern.

Great example is you are against affirmative action.  Meanwhile my company doesn't have one black person working here.  And don't pretend my company is unique.  It is not.  But who fights affirmative action?  That's right, conservatives.  

In July 2009, for example, Beck declared: “Everything that is getting pushed through Congress” is “driven by President Obama’s thinking on . . . reparations [for slavery],” and is conceived of as a way to “settle old racial scores.” 

Racist

Some people might argue that they oppose racially charged issues like the Civil Rights Act because of “states’ rights” and “free markets,” while claiming to completely oppose all kinds of racism. What is the skeptic to believe?

A group of psychologists from Harvard, the University of Virginia, and the University of Washington developed an ingenious way to bypass conscious inhibitions against expressing ethnocentric attitudes. They call it the “Implicit Associations Test” because it asks people to pair a word with a picture on a computer screen. The pictures include images of white faces and black faces, and the words have positive and negative meanings. The idea behind the test is that a more ethnocentric white person, for example, hesitates relatively longer in pairing a positive word, rather than a negative word, with a black face.

Why Racist People Tend to Be Conservative


----------



## sealybobo

It’s not surprising, then, that conservatives who over-overestimate the proportion of minorities in their society also tend to oppose immigration more than liberals. In 1920s America, conservatives lobbied for lower immigration quotas for Irish, Italians, Jews, and Poles, whom they called “inferior races.” Ninety years later, the immigrants were different and the politicians shied away from overt prejudice, but conservatives were still the group most opposed to immigration. During the 2010 midterm elections, for example, Louisiana Republican senator David Vitter ran a campaign advertisement featuring a group of suspicious men of Mexican appearance sneaking across the border. On the American side, a large sign read “Charlie Melancon [Vitter’s Democratic opponent] welcomes you to the USA!” White Americans handed the immigrants a giant check payable to “illegals.” Vitter won the election.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> It’s not surprising, then, that conservatives who over-overestimate the proportion of minorities in their society also tend to oppose immigration more than liberals. In 1920s America, conservatives lobbied for lower immigration quotas for Irish, Italians, Jews, and Poles, whom they called “inferior races.” Ninety years later, the immigrants were different and the politicians shied away from overt prejudice, but conservatives were still the group most opposed to immigration. During the 2010 midterm elections, for example, Louisiana Republican senator David Vitter ran a campaign advertisement featuring a group of suspicious men of Mexican appearance sneaking across the border. On the American side, a large sign read “Charlie Melancon [Vitter’s Democratic opponent] welcomes you to the USA!” White Americans handed the immigrants a giant check payable to “illegals.” Vitter won the election.




A lot of libs are celebrating the decline of the White Population.

Is that racist?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you hadn't read the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't support your complaint, then drop it.
> 
> LIke I said, he isn't racist, he is just pissed off at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not an honest interlocutor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the man that won't tell me what horrible racist thing the man he is claiming to be a racist has said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I hate conservatives who claim they are not racist.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you hate the fact that the hackneyed liberal  drivel that conservative = racist is a LIE.
Click to expand...

You must be like Bruce Jenner.  I can tell you aren't a racist just like I can tell Bruce isn't homophobic, yet here you are both voting for the racist homophobe party.  It's true.  I agree unkotare.  Race doesn't have anything to do with how a person should vote.  If you are rich and greedy you should vote GOP.  They got your back gay or black doesn't matter.  The GOP benefits all rich people.

But if you are a gay or black middle class person you are dumb to vote GOP.

Exclusive: Lee Atwater’s Infamous 1981 Interview on the Southern Strategy

You don't even realize your party is the party for racists?  Wow!


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not surprising, then, that conservatives who over-overestimate the proportion of minorities in their society also tend to oppose immigration more than liberals. In 1920s America, conservatives lobbied for lower immigration quotas for Irish, Italians, Jews, and Poles, whom they called “inferior races.” Ninety years later, the immigrants were different and the politicians shied away from overt prejudice, but conservatives were still the group most opposed to immigration. During the 2010 midterm elections, for example, Louisiana Republican senator David Vitter ran a campaign advertisement featuring a group of suspicious men of Mexican appearance sneaking across the border. On the American side, a large sign read “Charlie Melancon [Vitter’s Democratic opponent] welcomes you to the USA!” White Americans handed the immigrants a giant check payable to “illegals.” Vitter won the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of libs are celebrating the decline of the White Population.
> 
> Is that racist?
Click to expand...

Nonsense.  I'm a Greek.  100% Greek.  As soon as me or one of my kids or grandkids marries a white American mut we will become one of you white Americans.  Same goes for any Hispanic, Russian, Jew, Arab, Indian or Eskemo that comes here and melts into the melting pot.


----------



## Unkotare

Don't post empty, meaningless, hyper-partisan bullshit and then whine about engaging in meaningful discussion. If you just want to repeat lefty bumper stickers, you can do it by yourself.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Don't post empty, meaningless, hyper-partisan bullshit and then whine about engaging in meaningful discussion. If you just want to repeat lefty bumper stickers, you can do it by yourself.


That's all you have to say?  Then I win.  Bye.  Just telling me "YOU ARE WRONG" doesn't win any arguments Mr. Buttfuck.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare wants to stay clueless to the way the GOP uses racism to win over white racists.  But then I bet he believes liberals use racism to win over blacks.  Is that true unkotare?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not surprising, then, that conservatives who over-overestimate the proportion of minorities in their society also tend to oppose immigration more than liberals. In 1920s America, conservatives lobbied for lower immigration quotas for Irish, Italians, Jews, and Poles, whom they called “inferior races.” Ninety years later, the immigrants were different and the politicians shied away from overt prejudice, but conservatives were still the group most opposed to immigration. During the 2010 midterm elections, for example, Louisiana Republican senator David Vitter ran a campaign advertisement featuring a group of suspicious men of Mexican appearance sneaking across the border. On the American side, a large sign read “Charlie Melancon [Vitter’s Democratic opponent] welcomes you to the USA!” White Americans handed the immigrants a giant check payable to “illegals.” Vitter won the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of libs are celebrating the decline of the White Population.
> 
> Is that racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense.  I'm a Greek.  100% Greek.  As soon as me or one of my kids or grandkids marries a white American mut we will become one of you white Americans.  Same goes for any Hispanic, Russian, Jew, Arab, Indian or Eskemo that comes here and melts into the melting pot.
Click to expand...



I didn't accuse you.

Demographic trends are well established.

A lot of libs are celebrating that decline.

Is that racist?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare wants to stay clueless to the way the GOP uses racism to win over white racists.  But then I bet he believes liberals use racism to win over blacks.  Is that true unkotare?




The GOP does not use racism to win over white racist. 

There are not enough white racist to matter.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not surprising, then, that conservatives who over-overestimate the proportion of minorities in their society also tend to oppose immigration more than liberals. In 1920s America, conservatives lobbied for lower immigration quotas for Irish, Italians, Jews, and Poles, whom they called “inferior races.” Ninety years later, the immigrants were different and the politicians shied away from overt prejudice, but conservatives were still the group most opposed to immigration. During the 2010 midterm elections, for example, Louisiana Republican senator David Vitter ran a campaign advertisement featuring a group of suspicious men of Mexican appearance sneaking across the border. On the American side, a large sign read “Charlie Melancon [Vitter’s Democratic opponent] welcomes you to the USA!” White Americans handed the immigrants a giant check payable to “illegals.” Vitter won the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of libs are celebrating the decline of the White Population.
> 
> Is that racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense.  I'm a Greek.  100% Greek.  As soon as me or one of my kids or grandkids marries a white American mut we will become one of you white Americans.  Same goes for any Hispanic, Russian, Jew, Arab, Indian or Eskemo that comes here and melts into the melting pot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't accuse you.
> 
> Demographic trends are well established.
> 
> A lot of libs are celebrating that decline.
> 
> Is that racist?
Click to expand...

Us middle class and poor whites are starting to realize to the rich whites, and the Herman Cain's & Ben Carson's of the world, we are all ni*$ers.  Poor and middle class whites are realizing they don't have it any better than anyone else.  You've lost your white priviledge.  I saw that coming a mile away.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare wants to stay clueless to the way the GOP uses racism to win over white racists.  But then I bet he believes liberals use racism to win over blacks.  Is that true unkotare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP does not use racism to win over white racist.
> 
> There are not enough white racist to matter.
Click to expand...

The racism you use might be enough to rally whites into the white house.  Not to mention all the money your masters are throwing at races they need to win.  

You got to hope that voter turnout is low and it isn't going to be.

Oh, and lucky for Rubio racism exists in the latino community or he wouldn't have won Puerto Rico.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not surprising, then, that conservatives who over-overestimate the proportion of minorities in their society also tend to oppose immigration more than liberals. In 1920s America, conservatives lobbied for lower immigration quotas for Irish, Italians, Jews, and Poles, whom they called “inferior races.” Ninety years later, the immigrants were different and the politicians shied away from overt prejudice, but conservatives were still the group most opposed to immigration. During the 2010 midterm elections, for example, Louisiana Republican senator David Vitter ran a campaign advertisement featuring a group of suspicious men of Mexican appearance sneaking across the border. On the American side, a large sign read “Charlie Melancon [Vitter’s Democratic opponent] welcomes you to the USA!” White Americans handed the immigrants a giant check payable to “illegals.” Vitter won the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of libs are celebrating the decline of the White Population.
> 
> Is that racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense.  I'm a Greek.  100% Greek.  As soon as me or one of my kids or grandkids marries a white American mut we will become one of you white Americans.  Same goes for any Hispanic, Russian, Jew, Arab, Indian or Eskemo that comes here and melts into the melting pot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't accuse you.
> 
> Demographic trends are well established.
> 
> A lot of libs are celebrating that decline.
> 
> Is that racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Us middle class and poor whites are starting to realize to the rich whites, and the Herman Cain's & Ben Carson's of the world, we are all ni*$ers.  Poor and middle class whites are realizing they don't have it any better than anyone else.  You've lost your white priviledge.  I saw that coming a mile away.
Click to expand...


I never had any white privilege and I never wanted any.

A lot of libs are celebrating the decline of the White Population.

Is that racist?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare wants to stay clueless to the way the GOP uses racism to win over white racists.  But then I bet he believes liberals use racism to win over blacks.  Is that true unkotare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP does not use racism to win over white racist.
> 
> There are not enough white racist to matter.
Click to expand...

The gop doesn't need to win over white racists.  What the GOP is working on is making ignorant white people who aren't already racist with racist propoganda.

Shit almost works on me.  Actually it does.  I want very low immigration.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare wants to stay clueless to the way the GOP uses racism to win over white racists.  But then I bet he believes liberals use racism to win over blacks.  Is that true unkotare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP does not use racism to win over white racist.
> 
> There are not enough white racist to matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The racism you use might be enough to rally whites into the white house.  Not to mention all the money your masters are throwing at races they need to win.
> 
> You got to hope that voter turnout is low and it isn't going to be.
> 
> Oh, and lucky for Rubio racism exists in the latino community or he wouldn't have won Puerto Rico.
Click to expand...


What racism is the GOP using? Give me your best example.

And I think that Trump and the record turnouts he is causing will work for us, a lot.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare wants to stay clueless to the way the GOP uses racism to win over white racists.  But then I bet he believes liberals use racism to win over blacks.  Is that true unkotare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP does not use racism to win over white racist.
> 
> There are not enough white racist to matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gop doesn't need to win over white racists.  What the GOP is working on is making ignorant white people who aren't already racist with racist propoganda.
> 
> Shit almost works on me.  Actually it does.  I want very low immigration.
Click to expand...


There is nothing racist about supporting very low immigration.

ANyone who wants a larger and wealthier middle class would support that.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not surprising, then, that conservatives who over-overestimate the proportion of minorities in their society also tend to oppose immigration more than liberals. In 1920s America, conservatives lobbied for lower immigration quotas for Irish, Italians, Jews, and Poles, whom they called “inferior races.” Ninety years later, the immigrants were different and the politicians shied away from overt prejudice, but conservatives were still the group most opposed to immigration. During the 2010 midterm elections, for example, Louisiana Republican senator David Vitter ran a campaign advertisement featuring a group of suspicious men of Mexican appearance sneaking across the border. On the American side, a large sign read “Charlie Melancon [Vitter’s Democratic opponent] welcomes you to the USA!” White Americans handed the immigrants a giant check payable to “illegals.” Vitter won the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of libs are celebrating the decline of the White Population.
> 
> Is that racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense.  I'm a Greek.  100% Greek.  As soon as me or one of my kids or grandkids marries a white American mut we will become one of you white Americans.  Same goes for any Hispanic, Russian, Jew, Arab, Indian or Eskemo that comes here and melts into the melting pot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't accuse you.
> 
> Demographic trends are well established.
> 
> A lot of libs are celebrating that decline.
> 
> Is that racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Us middle class and poor whites are starting to realize to the rich whites, and the Herman Cain's & Ben Carson's of the world, we are all ni*$ers.  Poor and middle class whites are realizing they don't have it any better than anyone else.  You've lost your white priviledge.  I saw that coming a mile away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never had any white privilege and I never wanted any.
> 
> A lot of libs are celebrating the decline of the White Population.
> 
> Is that racist?
Click to expand...

Not the white population.  We are celebrating that these white robber baron good old boys network is being broken up.  

The same illuminati white good old boys group that creates a glass ceiling for all of us.  You think you have white priviledge and I guess you do but being a member doesn't come with nearly as many benefits as it once did.

I don't care about the "white race.  Considering even arabs end up assimilating and becoming white just like us greeks and the mexicans and italians and irish.  We are all white.  There is no more "white race"

60 years ago people like you complained about mixing with us Greeks and the Italians.  Today you consider us Greek too, yes?  So I can't go along with your bullshit when 60  years ago you were talking about us the way today you talk about mexicans and arabs.  Sorry.  That'd be like me being a anti gay black.  How dare blacks go through discrimination and then turn around and discriminate against others!


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare wants to stay clueless to the way the GOP uses racism to win over white racists.  But then I bet he believes liberals use racism to win over blacks.  Is that true unkotare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP does not use racism to win over white racist.
> 
> There are not enough white racist to matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The racism you use might be enough to rally whites into the white house.  Not to mention all the money your masters are throwing at races they need to win.
> 
> You got to hope that voter turnout is low and it isn't going to be.
> 
> Oh, and lucky for Rubio racism exists in the latino community or he wouldn't have won Puerto Rico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What racism is the GOP using? Give me your best example.
> 
> And I think that Trump and the record turnouts he is causing will work for us, a lot.
Click to expand...

So will Scalia's death, for us.  

And Trump will work against you just as much as he works for you.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare wants to stay clueless to the way the GOP uses racism to win over white racists.  But then I bet he believes liberals use racism to win over blacks.  Is that true unkotare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP does not use racism to win over white racist.
> 
> There are not enough white racist to matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gop doesn't need to win over white racists.  What the GOP is working on is making ignorant white people who aren't already racist with racist propoganda.
> 
> Shit almost works on me.  Actually it does.  I want very low immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing racist about supporting very low immigration.
> 
> ANyone who wants a larger and wealthier middle class would support that.
Click to expand...

I'm for that.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare wants to stay clueless to the way the GOP uses racism to win over white racists.  But then I bet he believes liberals use racism to win over blacks.  Is that true unkotare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP does not use racism to win over white racist.
> 
> There are not enough white racist to matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The racism you use might be enough to rally whites into the white house.  Not to mention all the money your masters are throwing at races they need to win.
> 
> You got to hope that voter turnout is low and it isn't going to be.
> 
> Oh, and lucky for Rubio racism exists in the latino community or he wouldn't have won Puerto Rico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What racism is the GOP using? Give me your best example.
> 
> And I think that Trump and the record turnouts he is causing will work for us, a lot.
Click to expand...

Are you kidding?  They are using sexism (Fiorina Bachmann & Palin), racism (Ben Carson & Herman Cain) and Trump's attacking arabs and mexicans.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare wants to stay clueless to the way the GOP uses racism to win over white racists.  But then I bet he believes liberals use racism to win over blacks.  Is that true unkotare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP does not use racism to win over white racist.
> 
> There are not enough white racist to matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The racism you use might be enough to rally whites into the white house.  Not to mention all the money your masters are throwing at races they need to win.
> 
> You got to hope that voter turnout is low and it isn't going to be.
> 
> Oh, and lucky for Rubio racism exists in the latino community or he wouldn't have won Puerto Rico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What racism is the GOP using? Give me your best example.
> 
> And I think that Trump and the record turnouts he is causing will work for us, a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding?  They are using sexism (Fiorina Bachmann & Palin), racism (Ben Carson & Herman Cain) and Trump's attacking arabs and mexicans.
Click to expand...




The GOP did not use Ben Carson and Herman Cain.

Both of them were outsiders who the GOP establishment worked *against*.

The Rank and File who liked their message is where they got their support.

Regardless of skin color.

That is not racism. That is the exact opposite of racism.

It was the lib media that derailed Cain.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare wants to stay clueless to the way the GOP uses racism to win over white racists.  But then I bet he believes liberals use racism to win over blacks.  Is that true unkotare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP does not use racism to win over white racist.
> 
> There are not enough white racist to matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The racism you use might be enough to rally whites into the white house.  Not to mention all the money your masters are throwing at races they need to win.
> 
> You got to hope that voter turnout is low and it isn't going to be.
> 
> Oh, and lucky for Rubio racism exists in the latino community or he wouldn't have won Puerto Rico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What racism is the GOP using? Give me your best example.
> 
> And I think that Trump and the record turnouts he is causing will work for us, a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding?  They are using sexism (Fiorina Bachmann & Palin), racism (Ben Carson & Herman Cain) and Trump's attacking arabs and mexicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP did not use Ben Carson and Herman Cain.
> 
> Both of them were outsiders who the GOP establishment worked *against*.
> 
> The Rank and File who liked their message is where they got their support.
> 
> Regardless of skin color.
> 
> That is not racism. That is the exact opposite of racism.
> 
> It was the lib media that derailed Cain.
Click to expand...

I want to cut off all mass immigration and actually reduce our population over time.  But that's not realistic.  Even if we cut off all immigration the government and corporations would give people tax incentives to have more kids because they always want/need more more more.

Anyways, you guys still have 3 hours to convince me.  I haven't voted yet (Michigan primaries today) and it's between Trump, Hillary or Bernie.  I'm leaning towards Hillary.  I'll be happy with any of the three rather than Cruz or Rubio or Kasich.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP does not use racism to win over white racist.
> 
> There are not enough white racist to matter.
> 
> 
> 
> The racism you use might be enough to rally whites into the white house.  Not to mention all the money your masters are throwing at races they need to win.
> 
> You got to hope that voter turnout is low and it isn't going to be.
> 
> Oh, and lucky for Rubio racism exists in the latino community or he wouldn't have won Puerto Rico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What racism is the GOP using? Give me your best example.
> 
> And I think that Trump and the record turnouts he is causing will work for us, a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding?  They are using sexism (Fiorina Bachmann & Palin), racism (Ben Carson & Herman Cain) and Trump's attacking arabs and mexicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP did not use Ben Carson and Herman Cain.
> 
> Both of them were outsiders who the GOP establishment worked *against*.
> 
> The Rank and File who liked their message is where they got their support.
> 
> Regardless of skin color.
> 
> That is not racism. That is the exact opposite of racism.
> 
> It was the lib media that derailed Cain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to cut off all mass immigration and actually reduce our population over time.  But that's not realistic.  Even if we cut off all immigration the government and corporations would give people tax incentives to have more kids because they always want/need more more more.
> 
> Anyways, you guys still have 3 hours to convince me.  I haven't voted yet (Michigan primaries today) and it's between Trump, Hillary or Bernie.  I'm leaning towards Hillary.  I'll be happy with any of the three rather than Cruz or Rubio or Kasich.
Click to expand...


There is nothing unrealistic about declining population.


Japan's population is crashing, despite all they can do about it.

SO it Russia's.

YOu cut out Immigration, and assimilate the minorities already here to our low birth rate culture, it could happen here.


----------



## Asclepias

You guys dont seem to get it. People that are continually discriminated against breed more often. The only way you are going to stop it is by not being racists and stop putting obstacles in the way of Black people.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> You guys dont seem to get it. People that are continually discriminated against breed more often. The only way you are going to stop it is by not being racists and stop putting obstacles in the way of Black people.


The only obstacle in your way in America are babies you can't afford.  ANYONE can make it in America IF they don't get knocked up before they have made it.  After you've made it have as many kids as you want.

You're blaming racism for poor people breeding more?  Are they punishing us when they breed or themselves?  Because all they do is provide corporate America with another minimum wage worker.  Or welfare mouth to feed.  That's why rich/corporate/white America is torn on immigration and poverty.  They like it because it keeps wages down but they don't like providing foodstamps.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't post empty, meaningless, hyper-partisan bullshit and then whine about engaging in meaningful discussion. If you just want to repeat lefty bumper stickers, you can do it by yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just telling me "YOU ARE WRONG" doesn't win any arguments ...
Click to expand...





That's all you've done with your mindless partisanship .


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't post empty, meaningless, hyper-partisan bullshit and then whine about engaging in meaningful discussion. If you just want to repeat lefty bumper stickers, you can do it by yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just telling me "YOU ARE WRONG" doesn't win any arguments ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you've done with your mindless partisanship .
Click to expand...

You're banned from discussing it since you are unable or unwilling.  Piss off flea.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys dont seem to get it. People that are continually discriminated against breed more often. The only way you are going to stop it is by not being racists and stop putting obstacles in the way of Black people.
> 
> 
> 
> The only obstacle in your way in America are babies you can't afford.  ANYONE can make it in America IF they don't get knocked up before they have made it.  After you've made it have as many kids as you want.
> 
> You're blaming racism for poor people breeding more?  Are they punishing us when they breed or themselves?  Because all they do is provide corporate America with another minimum wage worker.  Or welfare mouth to feed.  That's why rich/corporate/white America is torn on immigration and poverty.  They like it because it keeps wages down but they don't like providing foodstamps.
Click to expand...

I disagree. If it was as simple as that more Black people would be making it and Blacks wouldnt be experiencing discrimination from their names to how they wear their hair etc.

I'm blaming racism for putting people in the survival mode. They dont have children to punish anyone. Thats a silly thought. They have lots of children in the hopes that some survive to carry on their genes.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't post empty, meaningless, hyper-partisan bullshit and then whine about engaging in meaningful discussion. If you just want to repeat lefty bumper stickers, you can do it by yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just telling me "YOU ARE WRONG" doesn't win any arguments ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you've done with your mindless partisanship .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're banned from discussing it ...
Click to expand...




So you can continue your sophisticated dissertation on how those meany Republicans are stinky booger-heads because...because...because you say so!


Yeah, you and dotcum need to rent a studio apartment together and wallow in empty partisan bullshit as a couple.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't post empty, meaningless, hyper-partisan bullshit and then whine about engaging in meaningful discussion. If you just want to repeat lefty bumper stickers, you can do it by yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just telling me "YOU ARE WRONG" doesn't win any arguments ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you've done with your mindless partisanship .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're banned from discussing it ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can continue your sophisticated dissertation on how those meany Republicans are stinky booger-heads because...because...because you say so!
> 
> 
> Yeah, you and dotcum need to rent a studio apartment together and wallow in empty partisan bullshit as a couple.
Click to expand...

Hey, don't look at me.  Black people say your party is racist towards them.  I'm white.  I would be typically more prone to swalling that lie but black people live it every day.

You guys went from being overtly racist to covertly racist.  Congrats on being more subtle about it.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys dont seem to get it. People that are continually discriminated against breed more often. The only way you are going to stop it is by not being racists and stop putting obstacles in the way of Black people.
> 
> 
> 
> The only obstacle in your way in America are babies you can't afford.  ANYONE can make it in America IF they don't get knocked up before they have made it.  After you've made it have as many kids as you want.
> 
> You're blaming racism for poor people breeding more?  Are they punishing us when they breed or themselves?  Because all they do is provide corporate America with another minimum wage worker.  Or welfare mouth to feed.  That's why rich/corporate/white America is torn on immigration and poverty.  They like it because it keeps wages down but they don't like providing foodstamps.
Click to expand...











Let me guess, you have no children?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't post empty, meaningless, hyper-partisan bullshit and then whine about engaging in meaningful discussion. If you just want to repeat lefty bumper stickers, you can do it by yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just telling me "YOU ARE WRONG" doesn't win any arguments ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you've done with your mindless partisanship .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're banned from discussing it ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can continue your sophisticated dissertation on how those meany Republicans are stinky booger-heads because...because...because you say so!
> 
> 
> Yeah, you and dotcum need to rent a studio apartment together and wallow in empty partisan bullshit as a couple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, don't look at me.  Black people say your party is racist towards them.  I'm white.  I would be typically more prone to swalling that lie but black people live it every day.
> 
> You guys went from being overtly racist to covertly racist.  Congrats on being more subtle about it.
Click to expand...






It's the democrat party that has always been racist.


----------



## Mudda

The black community needs to discover condoms, and stay in school.


----------



## sealybobo

Mudda said:


> The black community needs to discover condoms, and stay in school.


IUD's are much much much more effective than pills and condoms.  

But yes, they need to wear condoms too.  HIV and AIDS in African-Americans

In many ways, African-Americans are bearing the brunt of the HIV crisis in the United States.  African-Americans receive more AIDS diagnoses and experience more HIV-related deaths than any other racial or ethnic group in the United States. 

But like Unkotare says, who am I to even talk about it?  If I'm not black I should just shut my mouth and mind my own business.  Ok.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys dont seem to get it. People that are continually discriminated against breed more often. The only way you are going to stop it is by not being racists and stop putting obstacles in the way of Black people.
> 
> 
> 
> The only obstacle in your way in America are babies you can't afford.  ANYONE can make it in America IF they don't get knocked up before they have made it.  After you've made it have as many kids as you want.
> 
> You're blaming racism for poor people breeding more?  Are they punishing us when they breed or themselves?  Because all they do is provide corporate America with another minimum wage worker.  Or welfare mouth to feed.  That's why rich/corporate/white America is torn on immigration and poverty.  They like it because it keeps wages down but they don't like providing foodstamps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess, you have no children?
Click to expand...






.


----------



## sealybobo

Mudda said:


> The black community needs to discover condoms, and stay in school.


I think trump and the Republicans have found an issue even us liberals have a hard time defending.

Just a minute ago I was telling someone its not fair that poor Detroit schools are so much worse than the cities surrounding Detroit but then I think, who told those poor detroiters to have kids they can't afford? 

We all know not to get pregnant before we can afford to have kids. If black people don't know this who's fault is that?


----------



## fbj

sealybobo said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> The black community needs to discover condoms, and stay in school.
> 
> 
> 
> I think trump and the Republicans have found an issue even us liberals have a hard time defending.
> 
> Just a minute ago I was telling someone its not fair that poor Detroit schools are so much worse than the cities surrounding Detroit but then I think, who told those poor detroiters to have kids they can't afford?
> 
> We all know not to get pregnant before we can afford to have kids. If black people don't know this who's fault is that?
Click to expand...



retarded black people don't know

Every race has a normal population and a retarded population


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> The black community needs to discover condoms, and stay in school.
> 
> 
> 
> I think trump and the Republicans have found an issue even us liberals have a hard time defending.
> 
> Just a minute ago I was telling someone its not fair that poor Detroit schools are so much worse than the cities surrounding Detroit but then I think, who told those poor detroiters to have kids they can't afford?
> 
> We all know not to get pregnant before we can afford to have kids. If black people don't know this who's fault is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> retarded black people don't know
> 
> Every race has a normal population and a retarded population
Click to expand...

And fuck them right? Not just poor black people but anyone who's broke and has a kid. That's on you


----------



## fbj

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> The black community needs to discover condoms, and stay in school.
> 
> 
> 
> I think trump and the Republicans have found an issue even us liberals have a hard time defending.
> 
> Just a minute ago I was telling someone its not fair that poor Detroit schools are so much worse than the cities surrounding Detroit but then I think, who told those poor detroiters to have kids they can't afford?
> 
> We all know not to get pregnant before we can afford to have kids. If black people don't know this who's fault is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> retarded black people don't know
> 
> Every race has a normal population and a retarded population
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And fuck them right? Not just poor black people but anyone who's broke and has a kid. That's on you
Click to expand...



Yes, I am allergic to poor and retarded blacks


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> The black community needs to discover condoms, and stay in school.
> 
> 
> 
> I think trump and the Republicans have found an issue even us liberals have a hard time defending.
> 
> Just a minute ago I was telling someone its not fair that poor Detroit schools are so much worse than the cities surrounding Detroit but then I think, who told those poor detroiters to have kids they can't afford?
> 
> We all know not to get pregnant before we can afford to have kids. If black people don't know this who's fault is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> retarded black people don't know
> 
> Every race has a normal population and a retarded population
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And fuck them right? Not just poor black people but anyone who's broke and has a kid. That's on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am allergic to poor and retarded blacks
Click to expand...

And whites


----------



## Mudda

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> The black community needs to discover condoms, and stay in school.
> 
> 
> 
> I think trump and the Republicans have found an issue even us liberals have a hard time defending.
> 
> Just a minute ago I was telling someone its not fair that poor Detroit schools are so much worse than the cities surrounding Detroit but then I think, who told those poor detroiters to have kids they can't afford?
> 
> We all know not to get pregnant before we can afford to have kids. If black people don't know this who's fault is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> retarded black people don't know
> 
> Every race has a normal population and a retarded population
Click to expand...

Which part do you belong to?


----------



## Mudda

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> The black community needs to discover condoms, and stay in school.
> 
> 
> 
> I think trump and the Republicans have found an issue even us liberals have a hard time defending.
> 
> Just a minute ago I was telling someone its not fair that poor Detroit schools are so much worse than the cities surrounding Detroit but then I think, who told those poor detroiters to have kids they can't afford?
> 
> We all know not to get pregnant before we can afford to have kids. If black people don't know this who's fault is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> retarded black people don't know
> 
> Every race has a normal population and a retarded population
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And fuck them right? Not just poor black people but anyone who's broke and has a kid. That's on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am allergic to poor and retarded blacks
Click to expand...

So you don't go visit your family very often.


----------



## Two Thumbs

sealybobo said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> The black community needs to discover condoms, and stay in school.
> 
> 
> 
> I think trump and the Republicans have found an issue even us liberals have a hard time defending.
> 
> Just a minute ago I was telling someone its not fair that poor Detroit schools are so much worse than the cities surrounding Detroit but then I think, who told those poor detroiters to have kids they can't afford?
> 
> We all know not to get pregnant before we can afford to have kids. If black people don't know this who's fault is that?
Click to expand...

dems told them that would always help, always take care of them.

never actually did, but that's what they convinced them they would do


----------



## sealybobo

Two Thumbs said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> The black community needs to discover condoms, and stay in school.
> 
> 
> 
> I think trump and the Republicans have found an issue even us liberals have a hard time defending.
> 
> Just a minute ago I was telling someone its not fair that poor Detroit schools are so much worse than the cities surrounding Detroit but then I think, who told those poor detroiters to have kids they can't afford?
> 
> We all know not to get pregnant before we can afford to have kids. If black people don't know this who's fault is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dems told them that would always help, always take care of them.
> 
> never actually did, but that's what they convinced them they would do
Click to expand...

Dems aren't responsible for the black community sucking. Blacks are.

Same way Republicans aren't going to help. In fact blacks suck despite our help. 

We suspect things would get worse with your help. Because your idea of help is to not help at all


----------



## Two Thumbs

sealybobo said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> The black community needs to discover condoms, and stay in school.
> 
> 
> 
> I think trump and the Republicans have found an issue even us liberals have a hard time defending.
> 
> Just a minute ago I was telling someone its not fair that poor Detroit schools are so much worse than the cities surrounding Detroit but then I think, who told those poor detroiters to have kids they can't afford?
> 
> We all know not to get pregnant before we can afford to have kids. If black people don't know this who's fault is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dems told them that would always help, always take care of them.
> 
> never actually did, but that's what they convinced them they would do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems aren't responsible for the black community sucking. Blacks are.
> 
> Same way Republicans aren't going to help. In fact blacks suck despite our help.
> 
> We suspect things would get worse with your help. Because your idea of help is to not help at all
Click to expand...


the 2 things consistent is crappy black areas;  blacks and dems.

your help keeps them poor while our help would force them into learning how to help themselves so they don't need our help.

unless something bad happens, then anyone could need help


----------



## sealybobo

Two Thumbs said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> The black community needs to discover condoms, and stay in school.
> 
> 
> 
> I think trump and the Republicans have found an issue even us liberals have a hard time defending.
> 
> Just a minute ago I was telling someone its not fair that poor Detroit schools are so much worse than the cities surrounding Detroit but then I think, who told those poor detroiters to have kids they can't afford?
> 
> We all know not to get pregnant before we can afford to have kids. If black people don't know this who's fault is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dems told them that would always help, always take care of them.
> 
> never actually did, but that's what they convinced them they would do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems aren't responsible for the black community sucking. Blacks are.
> 
> Same way Republicans aren't going to help. In fact blacks suck despite our help.
> 
> We suspect things would get worse with your help. Because your idea of help is to not help at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the 2 things consistent is crappy black areas;  blacks and dems.
> 
> your help keeps them poor while our help would force them into learning how to help themselves so they don't need our help.
> 
> unless something bad happens, then anyone could need help
Click to expand...

Tough love? I suspect like always the truth lies somewhere in the middle.

Us liberals gave welfare for life, no accountability. Thats not right. Republicans didn't give blacks any help. Only whites could get welfare. Thats not right either.

So I like welfare but only for so long. 5 years seems fair.

And I'm open to making a welfare recipient who gets 1 year of welfare having to wait till 66 before they can start drawing SS. If they get 5 years then 70.


----------



## Wyatt earp

sealybobo said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> The black community needs to discover condoms, and stay in school.
> 
> 
> 
> I think trump and the Republicans have found an issue even us liberals have a hard time defending.
> 
> Just a minute ago I was telling someone its not fair that poor Detroit schools are so much worse than the cities surrounding Detroit but then I think, who told those poor detroiters to have kids they can't afford?
> 
> We all know not to get pregnant before we can afford to have kids. If black people don't know this who's fault is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dems told them that would always help, always take care of them.
> 
> never actually did, but that's what they convinced them they would do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems aren't responsible for the black community sucking. Blacks are.
> 
> Same way Republicans aren't going to help. In fact blacks suck despite our help.
> 
> We suspect things would get worse with your help. Because your idea of help is to not help at all
Click to expand...



Democrats are definitely the problem with the black community..and what's been the answer for the past 45 years?

They continue to vote for democrats.

Insane


----------



## sealybobo

bear513 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> The black community needs to discover condoms, and stay in school.
> 
> 
> 
> I think trump and the Republicans have found an issue even us liberals have a hard time defending.
> 
> Just a minute ago I was telling someone its not fair that poor Detroit schools are so much worse than the cities surrounding Detroit but then I think, who told those poor detroiters to have kids they can't afford?
> 
> We all know not to get pregnant before we can afford to have kids. If black people don't know this who's fault is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dems told them that would always help, always take care of them.
> 
> never actually did, but that's what they convinced them they would do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems aren't responsible for the black community sucking. Blacks are.
> 
> Same way Republicans aren't going to help. In fact blacks suck despite our help.
> 
> We suspect things would get worse with your help. Because your idea of help is to not help at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats are definitely the problem with the black community..and what's been the answer for the past 45 years?
> 
> They continue to vote for democrats.
> 
> Insane
Click to expand...

Then win them over.  Show them more than just Herman Cain and Ben Carson can get out of the hood.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> The black community needs to discover condoms, and stay in school.
> 
> 
> 
> I think trump and the Republicans have found an issue even us liberals have a hard time defending.
> 
> Just a minute ago I was telling someone its not fair that poor Detroit schools are so much worse than the cities surrounding Detroit but then I think, who told those poor detroiters to have kids they can't afford?
> 
> We all know not to get pregnant before we can afford to have kids. If black people don't know this who's fault is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dems told them that would always help, always take care of them.
> 
> never actually did, but that's what they convinced them they would do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dems aren't responsible for the black community sucking. Blacks are.
> 
> Same way Republicans aren't going to help. In fact blacks suck despite our help.
> 
> We suspect things would get worse with your help. Because your idea of help is to not help at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the 2 things consistent is crappy black areas;  blacks and dems.
> 
> your help keeps them poor while our help would force them into learning how to help themselves so they don't need our help.
> 
> unless something bad happens, then anyone could need help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tough love? I suspect like always the truth lies somewhere in the middle.
> 
> Us liberals gave welfare for life, no accountability. Thats not right. Republicans didn't give blacks any help. Only whites could get welfare. Thats not right either.
> 
> So I like welfare but only for so long. 5 years seems fair.
> 
> And I'm open to making a welfare recipient who gets 1 year of welfare having to wait till 66 before they can start drawing SS. If they get 5 years then 70.
Click to expand...


----------



## harveyyeager

sealybobo said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks an' whatz left of the black family spins its' wheels in place thanks to the tried and true Democrap plantation. They only have themselves to blame........... *vote Hillary 2016!!!    *
> 
> 
> 
> Without the liberal party you guys would still be stringing up blacks and arguing States rights. Segregation is your dream.
> 
> Now, I also agree that blacks have a real problem. It isn't who they vote for. They actually vote for the right party they just need to
> 
> A. Vote more. They faught for the right now don't exercise it.
> 
> B. Blacks need to start taking the Republicans advice. Yes the Republicans are wrong about why crime is high. They don't understand its poverty that's the cause. But even still, being that they are in poverty, if they want out they can't wait for whitey. They got to do it themselves. And they are doing a horrible job.
> 
> I don't understand why it's bad/mean/evil/racist to say black society is fucked up. Do I want what is best for blacks? Yes. Do I love and care about them as people? Yes.
Click to expand...

A pretty good statement. But I am not sure they are voting for the right party. Most of the democrats I see are white. The problems are enormous. Much greater than we think. They are not only political.


----------



## Mudda

Another problem with the black community is that they're too dumb to know that they're dumb, and therefore see no need to improve themselves.


----------



## sealybobo

Mudda said:


> Another problem with the black community is that they're too dumb to know that they're dumb, and therefore see no need to improve themselves.


Same with the poor white community.  Yet they keep on voting for guys like this


----------



## sealybobo

Mudda said:


> Another problem with the black community is that they're too dumb to know that they're dumb, and therefore see no need to improve themselves.


I just had a thought and I want to throw it out to the black community. First they need to start putting their kids first. White people won't care about any young black adults who's parents didn't care about them. If they are a lost soul at 18 that's your fault.

Black people. Your job if you have a child is to raise it right. If you are then great. Anyways, here is my thought. White kids in poor towns move away for better jobs. Why don't young blacks move when they are 18? There's a big world outside of Detroit. Life's too short. See the world.


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another problem with the black community is that they're too dumb to know that they're dumb, and therefore see no need to improve themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a thought and I want to throw it out to the black community. First they need to start putting their kids first. White people won't care about any young black adults who's parents didn't care about them. If they are a lost soul at 18 that's your fault.
> 
> Black people. Your job if you have a child is to raise it right. If you are then great. Anyways, here is my thought. White kids in poor towns move away for better jobs. Why don't young blacks move when they are 18? There's a big world outside of Detroit. Life's too short. See the world.
Click to expand...

They need not come to NY as the Illegals already have the low wage jobs.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another problem with the black community is that they're too dumb to know that they're dumb, and therefore see no need to improve themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a thought and I want to throw it out to the black community. First they need to start putting their kids first. White people won't care about any young black adults who's parents didn't care about them. If they are a lost soul at 18 that's your fault.
> 
> Black people. Your job if you have a child is to raise it right. If you are then great. Anyways, here is my thought. White kids in poor towns move away for better jobs. Why don't young blacks move when they are 18? There's a big world outside of Detroit. Life's too short. See the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They need not come to NY as the Illegals already have the low wage jobs.
Click to expand...

Im more imagining I'm a poor black kid and I'm in Detroit living with my ghetto parents. I want out. So I get a minimum wage job and I take advantage of all the programs that get him free or affordable community college associates degree then I take the student loans and move away to a real college and when you graduate get a job anywhere but the hood you came from. If you can move back and find work and that's what you want great but if there's no opportunity you got to go.

I'm wondering if black parents are a lot like Greek parents. Our parents moved half way around the world but they don't want their kids moving out of the state they live in. They are very clingy


----------



## Indeependent

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another problem with the black community is that they're too dumb to know that they're dumb, and therefore see no need to improve themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a thought and I want to throw it out to the black community. First they need to start putting their kids first. White people won't care about any young black adults who's parents didn't care about them. If they are a lost soul at 18 that's your fault.
> 
> Black people. Your job if you have a child is to raise it right. If you are then great. Anyways, here is my thought. White kids in poor towns move away for better jobs. Why don't young blacks move when they are 18? There's a big world outside of Detroit. Life's too short. See the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They need not come to NY as the Illegals already have the low wage jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im more imagining I'm a poor black kid and I'm in Detroit living with my ghetto parents. I want out. So I get a minimum wage job and I take advantage of all the programs that get him free or affordable community college associates degree then I take the student loans and move away to a real college and when you graduate get a job anywhere but the hood you came from. If you can move back and find work and that's what you want great but if there's no opportunity you got to go.
> 
> I'm wondering if black parents are a lot like Greek parents. Our parents moved half way around the world but they don't want their kids moving out of the state they live in. They are very clingy
Click to expand...

Most Blacks in NY don't give a shit about their kids.
It's pathetic when a Black kid is shot and the News comes around and not one relative is upset and all the neighbors are trying to stick their faces in the camera.
I've been to funerals and they're nothing more than nauseating fashion shows.


----------



## sealybobo

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another problem with the black community is that they're too dumb to know that they're dumb, and therefore see no need to improve themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a thought and I want to throw it out to the black community. First they need to start putting their kids first. White people won't care about any young black adults who's parents didn't care about them. If they are a lost soul at 18 that's your fault.
> 
> Black people. Your job if you have a child is to raise it right. If you are then great. Anyways, here is my thought. White kids in poor towns move away for better jobs. Why don't young blacks move when they are 18? There's a big world outside of Detroit. Life's too short. See the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They need not come to NY as the Illegals already have the low wage jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im more imagining I'm a poor black kid and I'm in Detroit living with my ghetto parents. I want out. So I get a minimum wage job and I take advantage of all the programs that get him free or affordable community college associates degree then I take the student loans and move away to a real college and when you graduate get a job anywhere but the hood you came from. If you can move back and find work and that's what you want great but if there's no opportunity you got to go.
> 
> I'm wondering if black parents are a lot like Greek parents. Our parents moved half way around the world but they don't want their kids moving out of the state they live in. They are very clingy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Blacks in NY don't give a shit about their kids.
> It's pathetic when a Black kid is shot and the News comes around and not one relative is upset and all the neighbors are trying to stick their faces in the camera.
> I've been to funerals and they're nothing more than nauseating fashion shows.
Click to expand...

Man did I get lucky. My parents weren't smart or super motivated by my dad got lucky and found a job at Ford. That got us out of Detroit and into a good life. Ten years later my mom got a job at Henry Ford hospital graveyard shift emergency room and eventually medical biller. One thing for sure they cared about us. 

I don't know what motivated us to go to college. I could have went to Ford but something told us the thing to do was go to school. Our friends were going so why shouldn't we? I remember starting to think about what I wanted to do with my life. What do black people think their senior year? 

I think the most important thing we did was get out of Detroit. The quality of life is better this side of 8 mile


----------



## ScienceRocks

Not enough infrastructure, science, r&d, education or revenue in the local community to do those things.


----------



## racialreality9

I don't care about black people.  But in saying that, I'm not saying anything racist or controversial.  Follow me for a second, if you have a brain and an attention span higher than a 6 year old.

Think about it.  Who do you really care about in this life?  Who is really meaningful to you?  I'm guessing...yourself, your close family members (wife/husbands, kids, parents, siblings), maybe a few cousins, and maybe a close circle of friends and some acquaintances and co-workers maybe but that's it.

Even for the people who are very social...at any one time I'm guessing there are 100 or less people that you care about.  And for most of us, it's much less.  This, out of a human population on this planet of more than 7 billion.

I just don't care!  I've given up caring about black people, or people in general.  Not my problem.  My problem is my immediate life and those close to me.

And if you attack me, read the post again.  Not a single one of you can claim to care about the whole of humanity.  If you do, you are just being a righteous douchebag, like all of these liberals, or billionaires who give a little money to a pet cause and claim holiness, or the Christians who "serve" others by going on a photo-op trip.  You don't really care.  None of you are Jesus.


----------



## hadit

sealybobo said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the leftist planned for, hoped for, and now have.
> 
> this isn't a problem, since dem already have the solution
> 
> 
> 
> I think the solution is a little democrat but also tough love Republicans. Like loving mom and tough dad. Welfare and food stamps and safety nets if absolutely necessary but dad will cut you off if you're a slacker
Click to expand...

A reasonable position.


----------



## sealybobo

racialreality9 said:


> I don't care about black people.  But in saying that, I'm not saying anything racist or controversial.  Follow me for a second, if you have a brain and an attention span higher than a 6 year old.
> 
> Think about it.  Who do you really care about in this life?  Who is really meaningful to you?  I'm guessing...yourself, your close family members (wife/husbands, kids, parents, siblings), maybe a few cousins, and maybe a close circle of friends and some acquaintances and co-workers maybe but that's it.
> 
> Even for the people who are very social...at any one time I'm guessing there are 100 or less people that you care about.  And for most of us, it's much less.  This, out of a human population on this planet of more than 7 billion.
> 
> I just don't care!  I've given up caring about black people, or people in general.  Not my problem.  My problem is my immediate life and those close to me.
> 
> And if you attack me, read the post again.  Not a single one of you can claim to care about the whole of humanity.  If you do, you are just being a righteous douchebag, like all of these liberals, or billionaires who give a little money to a pet cause and claim holiness, or the Christians who "serve" others by going on a photo-op trip.  You don't really care.  None of you are Jesus.


Yea but I have to live among these people and send my family out among them. We go to lions tigers red wings and now the pistons are moving to Detroit. So while I might not personally care I do have a stake in how our society becomes so I do care.

Cop was shot at Wayne state today. The criminals are getting bolder. Sometimes I worry they might turn into terrorists. Or technically they already are. 

But I know what you mean. Today I was hearing about how bad things are in Aleppo and will I lose one minute of sleep tonight? No. Then I thought, "do those people even like me?" So why do I care about them? I don't know, humanity?


----------



## ClosedCaption

It's not about caring about people or whether or not they like you.  Asking such a question is just confirmation bias used to defend your lack of care.

The difference is that black people know that if something is done to one group it won't be long before those rules start to slowly seep into other groups and before you know it everyone is affected.  Preventing tragedies or recognizing hardships within a community show's that you care about mankind AND self preservation.


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> It's not about caring about people or whether or not they like you.  Asking such a question is just confirmation bias used to defend your lack of care.
> 
> The difference is that black people know that if something is done to one group it won't be long before those rules start to slowly seep into other groups and before you know it everyone is affected.  Preventing tragedies or recognizing hardships within a community show's that you care about mankind AND self preservation.




"Something done"?

Like they might get sent HOME, to where they belong? Out of our nation, where they have never been welcome or invited?

Oh, the HORROR!


----------



## ClosedCaption

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about caring about people or whether or not they like you.  Asking such a question is just confirmation bias used to defend your lack of care.
> 
> The difference is that black people know that if something is done to one group it won't be long before those rules start to slowly seep into other groups and before you know it everyone is affected.  Preventing tragedies or recognizing hardships within a community show's that you care about mankind AND self preservation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Something done"?
> 
> Like they might get sent HOME, to where they belong? Out of our nation, where they have never been welcome or invited?
> 
> Oh, the HORROR!
Click to expand...



No, not like that


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about caring about people or whether or not they like you.  Asking such a question is just confirmation bias used to defend your lack of care.
> 
> The difference is that black people know that if something is done to one group it won't be long before those rules start to slowly seep into other groups and before you know it everyone is affected.  Preventing tragedies or recognizing hardships within a community show's that you care about mankind AND self preservation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Something done"?
> 
> Like they might get sent HOME, to where they belong? Out of our nation, where they have never been welcome or invited?
> 
> Oh, the HORROR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, not like that
Click to expand...



That is what is being suggested that would be "done" to any "one group".


Unless you are just making shit up?


----------



## sealybobo

oldsoul said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest we do about it?
Click to expand...

Tonight on Blackish the mom was upset the store only had two black dolls. Does the mom understand business? Because if black dolls don't sell then a company isn't obligated to keep the shelves stocked with shit that don't sell.

The other thing that made me come back to this thread is I want to ask black people a question. Why don't one of you design or invent a doll and sell it in the black community? Open a factory, pay the bills, hire workers, pay them well and let them unionize on you. Why isn't Oprah buying and changing oldsmobile to opramobile?

Anyways, it is wrong for the mom to complain that a white business doesn't offer more than two black dolls


----------



## fbj

sealybobo said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest we do about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tonight on Blackish the mom was upset the store only had two black dolls. Does the mom understand business? Because if black dolls don't sell then a company isn't obligated to keep the shelves stocked with shit that don't sell.
> 
> The other thing that made me come back to this thread is I want to ask black people a question. Why don't one of you design or invent a doll and sell it in the black community? Open a factory, pay the bills, hire workers, pay them well and let them unionize on you. Why isn't Oprah buying and changing oldsmobile to opramobile?
> 
> Anyways, it is wrong for the mom to complain that a white business doesn't offer more than two black dolls
Click to expand...



I want ABC to cancel Blackish.     The show is DOG SHIT


----------



## xband

Remember the Disney animated movie called Ants? A black mom bitched because the ants are dark brown and that is racist. Disney pulled the movie and changed the ants to blue and re-released it.


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest we do about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tonight on Blackish the mom was upset the store only had two black dolls. Does the mom understand business? Because if black dolls don't sell then a company isn't obligated to keep the shelves stocked with shit that don't sell.
> 
> The other thing that made me come back to this thread is I want to ask black people a question. Why don't one of you design or invent a doll and sell it in the black community? Open a factory, pay the bills, hire workers, pay them well and let them unionize on you. Why isn't Oprah buying and changing oldsmobile to opramobile?
> 
> Anyways, it is wrong for the mom to complain that a white business doesn't offer more than two black dolls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want ABC to cancel Blackish.     The show is DOG SHIT
Click to expand...


Part of me says I would hit this




But then I realize she doesn't always look like this.  When I introduce her to my friends she will probably look more like this


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest we do about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tonight on Blackish the mom was upset the store only had two black dolls. Does the mom understand business? Because if black dolls don't sell then a company isn't obligated to keep the shelves stocked with shit that don't sell.
> 
> The other thing that made me come back to this thread is I want to ask black people a question. Why don't one of you design or invent a doll and sell it in the black community? Open a factory, pay the bills, hire workers, pay them well and let them unionize on you. Why isn't Oprah buying and changing oldsmobile to opramobile?
> 
> Anyways, it is wrong for the mom to complain that a white business doesn't offer more than two black dolls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want ABC to cancel Blackish.     The show is DOG SHIT
Click to expand...

I remember this ghetto hooker approached me.  Even though she was nasty I hit it anyways.  It was only $40.  Here is what she looked like:


----------



## Unkotare

More band camp bullshit stories from chronic lying POS bobomengele.


----------



## Snouter

Don't make the Black kids angry!


----------



## oldsoul

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest we do about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tonight on Blackish the mom was upset the store only had two black dolls. Does the mom understand business? Because if black dolls don't sell then a company isn't obligated to keep the shelves stocked with shit that don't sell.
> 
> The other thing that made me come back to this thread is I want to ask black people a question. Why don't one of you design or invent a doll and sell it in the black community? Open a factory, pay the bills, hire workers, pay them well and let them unionize on you. Why isn't Oprah buying and changing oldsmobile to opramobile?
> 
> Anyways, it is wrong for the mom to complain that a white business doesn't offer more than two black dolls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want ABC to cancel Blackish.     The show is DOG SHIT
Click to expand...

Maybe they should replace it with a show called "Whitish". That should go over pretty well, right?


----------



## oldsoul

xband said:


> Remember the Disney animated movie called Ants? A black mom bitched because the ants are dark brown and that is racist. Disney pulled the movie and changed the ants to blue and re-released it.


But that's the color of ants!!!! What a bunch of sniveling fools!!!!


----------



## sealybobo

Snouter said:


> Don't make the Black kids angry!


Unkotare got banned? There is a god. 

Anyways, the other problem with the black community is that they are like Israel. There is no give and take. You can't tell the Jews that the Palestinians have a point. Not one. The Jews are stubborn and impossible to talk to. So are blacks.

So blacks ask when is this nation going to have an honest discussion about racism. Well why don't you try educating and fathering your children and see if that doesn't make a difference. Maybe whites would want to invest in black neighborhoods if they weren't so dangerous.

Poor single women need to stop having babies they can't afford and won't raise properly. Don't blame racism for how your kid turns out

Im2 can't handle any criticism. No blacks can.

I'm on your side that white racists need to go away. But stop giving them justification for their prejudice.


----------



## fbj

sealybobo said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make the Black kids angry!
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare got banned? There is a god.
> 
> Anyways, the other problem with the black community is that they are like Israel. There is no give and take. You can't tell the Jews that the Palestinians have a point. Not one. The Jews are stubborn and impossible to talk to. So are blacks.
> 
> So blacks ask when is this nation going to have an honest discussion about racism. Well why don't you try educating and fathering your children and see if that doesn't make a difference. Maybe whites would want to invest in black neighborhoods if they weren't so dangerous.
> 
> Poor single women need to stop having babies they can't afford and won't raise properly. Don't blame racism for how your kid turns out
> 
> Im2 can't handle any criticism. No blacks can.
> 
> I'm on your side that white racists need to go away. But stop giving them justification for their prejudice.
Click to expand...



I found out a lot of black guys take the condom OFF during sex which is why so many black women have kids over and over


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make the Black kids angry!
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare got banned? There is a god.
> 
> Anyways, the other problem with the black community is that they are like Israel. There is no give and take. You can't tell the Jews that the Palestinians have a point. Not one. The Jews are stubborn and impossible to talk to. So are blacks.
> 
> So blacks ask when is this nation going to have an honest discussion about racism. Well why don't you try educating and fathering your children and see if that doesn't make a difference. Maybe whites would want to invest in black neighborhoods if they weren't so dangerous.
> 
> Poor single women need to stop having babies they can't afford and won't raise properly. Don't blame racism for how your kid turns out
> 
> Im2 can't handle any criticism. No blacks can.
> 
> I'm on your side that white racists need to go away. But stop giving them justification for their prejudice.
Click to expand...


I can handle criticism but you are not criticizing. You are talking out of your ass. I've worked and lived in the black community for at least 48 out of the 56 years I have been alive and yet to you I need your advice for what's going on from the white perspective so I can fully understand the problem. Whites have had opinions about what and how we should do things for most of the 241 years this nation has been legally in existence and they have always been wrong. So then if you do what you always do- listen to the white man-, you will get what you always got- half ass actions that never completely fix the damage or correctly addresses the cause.

I say that black neighborhoods are safe. I do so for a very good reason. I did the math.


----------



## MaryL

sealybobo said:


> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.


Perfect answer to IM2, and all the other  folks that love to excuse black intransigence and blame blacks failure to thrive on  white racism. I have posted these same exact words on other threads with the same basic message. those tread have vanished too. Racism is real, but it isn't what holds blacks back. Blacks hold themselves back. racism is excuse.


----------



## fbj

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make the Black kids angry!
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare got banned? There is a god.
> 
> Anyways, the other problem with the black community is that they are like Israel. There is no give and take. You can't tell the Jews that the Palestinians have a point. Not one. The Jews are stubborn and impossible to talk to. So are blacks.
> 
> So blacks ask when is this nation going to have an honest discussion about racism. Well why don't you try educating and fathering your children and see if that doesn't make a difference. Maybe whites would want to invest in black neighborhoods if they weren't so dangerous.
> 
> Poor single women need to stop having babies they can't afford and won't raise properly. Don't blame racism for how your kid turns out
> 
> Im2 can't handle any criticism. No blacks can.
> 
> I'm on your side that white racists need to go away. But stop giving them justification for their prejudice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can handle criticism but you are not criticizing. You are talking out of your ass. I've worked and lived in the black community for at least 48 out of the 56 years I have been alive and yet to you I need your advice for what's going on from the white perspective so I can fully understand the problem. Whites have had opinions about what and how we should do things for most of the 241 years this nation has been legally in existence and they have always been wrong. So then if you do what you always do- listen to the white man-, you will get what you always got- half ass actions that never completely fix the damage or correctly addresses the cause.
> 
> I say that black neighborhoods are safe. I do so for a very good reason. I did the math.
Click to expand...



All black neighborhoods are not safe and this is coming from a black man


----------



## sakinago

sealybobo said:


> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.



It's a terrible trend. It is a culture problem. When all popular music tells you to care about getting money and sex the quick way, what you're going to get is men wanting the quick way, which isn't going to happen for 99.9% of people, but yet they think they can live without taking the responsibility for what they do even though they aren't in the 1%. Which ends up leaving behind what's actually more fulfilling and rewarding, and longer lasting, than than the quick money and sex, which is a happy family, that takes a lot of work and and even more time, and a good deal of money and sacrifice. Everybody want the good and easy parts of being an adult, but without the hard parts and the responsibility. And our world keeps trying to remove the hard and the responsibility and tell everyone it's going to be ok. It isn't, there are long lasting consequences, that effect more people than just yourself, but it will effect you no matter how far you push it off. 

Two things I want to share, one new, one old. Both with the timeless values that we as humans seem to always forget. 

And the second: Gods of the copybook headings (copybook headings were mantras and words of wisdom that kids learning how to write would copy in their copy books). Beautiful poem that hits true today, even though it was written after the First World War. 

Poems - 'The Gods of the Copybook Headings'


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect answer to IM2, and all the other  folks that love to excuse black intransigence and blame blacks failure to thrive on  white racism. I have posted these same exact words on other threads with the same basic message. those tread have vanished too. Racism is real, but it isn't what holds blacks back. Blacks hold themselves back. racism is excuse.
Click to expand...


No it's not the perfect answer.  Being black I know the answer. And I'm telling you stupid ass whites that the lack of economic development is the answer.


----------



## MaryL

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect answer to IM2, and all the other  folks that love to excuse black intransigence and blame blacks failure to thrive on  white racism. I have posted these same exact words on other threads with the same basic message. those tread have vanished too. Racism is real, but it isn't what holds blacks back. Blacks hold themselves back. racism is excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not the perfect answer.  Being black I know the answer. And I'm telling you stupid ass whites that the lack of economic development is the answer.
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect answer to IM2, and all the other  folks that love to excuse black intransigence and blame blacks failure to thrive on  white racism. I have posted these same exact words on other threads with the same basic message. those tread have vanished too. Racism is real, but it isn't what holds blacks back. Blacks hold themselves back. racism is excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not the perfect answer.  Being black I know the answer. And I'm telling you stupid ass whites that the lack of economic development is the answer.
Click to expand...

"Stupid ass whites", I like that. Sounds preachy with a tinge of self righteousness and hiding a lot racial  animosity. Stupid ass whites. Explain that, before I  call a  moderator.  I can you know. You have a lot of nerve, boy-o.


----------



## IM2

fbj said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make the Black kids angry!
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare got banned? There is a god.
> 
> Anyways, the other problem with the black community is that they are like Israel. There is no give and take. You can't tell the Jews that the Palestinians have a point. Not one. The Jews are stubborn and impossible to talk to. So are blacks.
> 
> So blacks ask when is this nation going to have an honest discussion about racism. Well why don't you try educating and fathering your children and see if that doesn't make a difference. Maybe whites would want to invest in black neighborhoods if they weren't so dangerous.
> 
> Poor single women need to stop having babies they can't afford and won't raise properly. Don't blame racism for how your kid turns out
> 
> Im2 can't handle any criticism. No blacks can.
> 
> I'm on your side that white racists need to go away. But stop giving them justification for their prejudice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can handle criticism but you are not criticizing. You are talking out of your ass. I've worked and lived in the black community for at least 48 out of the 56 years I have been alive and yet to you I need your advice for what's going on from the white perspective so I can fully understand the problem. Whites have had opinions about what and how we should do things for most of the 241 years this nation has been legally in existence and they have always been wrong. So then if you do what you always do- listen to the white man-, you will get what you always got- half ass actions that never completely fix the damage or correctly addresses the cause.
> 
> I say that black neighborhoods are safe. I do so for a very good reason. I did the math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All black neighborhoods are not safe and this is coming from a black man
Click to expand...


All white neighborhoods are not safe either but I'm black too and have done the math.

Just because you are black doesn't mean you have done the research. I have so let me show you an example.

Last year over 600 people were shot in Chicago. Over 500 died with something like 471 of them being black. Now that's an ugly number and it should be reduced, but its not Beirut. Here's why. There are 889,000 blacks in Chicago. 471 died by shootings. Overall that is less that 1/5.000th of the overall  black community in Chicago.

In America if you are black you are far more likely to die from high blood pressure than a violent crime. Now that's not to say that we should stop trying to reduce crime, but that maybe we erase this racist meme about our communities.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect answer to IM2, and all the other  folks that love to excuse black intransigence and blame blacks failure to thrive on  white racism. I have posted these same exact words on other threads with the same basic message. those tread have vanished too. Racism is real, but it isn't what holds blacks back. Blacks hold themselves back. racism is excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not the perfect answer.  Being black I know the answer. And I'm telling you stupid ass whites that the lack of economic development is the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect answer to IM2, and all the other  folks that love to excuse black intransigence and blame blacks failure to thrive on  white racism. I have posted these same exact words on other threads with the same basic message. those tread have vanished too. Racism is real, but it isn't what holds blacks back. Blacks hold themselves back. racism is excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not the perfect answer.  Being black I know the answer. And I'm telling you stupid ass whites that the lack of economic development is the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Stupid ass whites", I like that. Sounds preachy with a tinge of self righteousness and hiding a lot racial  animosity. Stupid ass whites. Explain that, before I  call a  moderator.  I can you know. You have a lot of nerve, boy-o.
Click to expand...


What it sounds like to me is a frustrated black person tired of reading racist garbage from whites who have decided they know more about what needs to happen in the black community than he does even as he is black.


----------



## fbj

IM2 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make the Black kids angry!
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare got banned? There is a god.
> 
> Anyways, the other problem with the black community is that they are like Israel. There is no give and take. You can't tell the Jews that the Palestinians have a point. Not one. The Jews are stubborn and impossible to talk to. So are blacks.
> 
> So blacks ask when is this nation going to have an honest discussion about racism. Well why don't you try educating and fathering your children and see if that doesn't make a difference. Maybe whites would want to invest in black neighborhoods if they weren't so dangerous.
> 
> Poor single women need to stop having babies they can't afford and won't raise properly. Don't blame racism for how your kid turns out
> 
> Im2 can't handle any criticism. No blacks can.
> 
> I'm on your side that white racists need to go away. But stop giving them justification for their prejudice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can handle criticism but you are not criticizing. You are talking out of your ass. I've worked and lived in the black community for at least 48 out of the 56 years I have been alive and yet to you I need your advice for what's going on from the white perspective so I can fully understand the problem. Whites have had opinions about what and how we should do things for most of the 241 years this nation has been legally in existence and they have always been wrong. So then if you do what you always do- listen to the white man-, you will get what you always got- half ass actions that never completely fix the damage or correctly addresses the cause.
> 
> I say that black neighborhoods are safe. I do so for a very good reason. I did the math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All black neighborhoods are not safe and this is coming from a black man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All white neighborhoods are not safe either but I'm black too and have done the math.
> 
> Just because you are black doesn't mean you have done the research. I have so let me show you an example.
> 
> Last year over 600 people were shot in Chicago. Over 500 died with something like 471 of them being black. Now that's an ugly number and it should be reduced, but its not Beirut. Here's why. There are 889,000 blacks in Chicago. 471 died by shootings. Overall that is less that 1/5.000th of the overall  black community in Chicago.
> 
> In America if you are black you are far more likely to die from high blood pressure than a violent crime. Now that's not to say that we should stop trying to reduce crime, but that maybe we erase this racist meme about our communities.
Click to expand...



I live in a mixed neighborhood which is very safe and quiet.


----------



## IM2

fbj said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make the Black kids angry!
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare got banned? There is a god.
> 
> Anyways, the other problem with the black community is that they are like Israel. There is no give and take. You can't tell the Jews that the Palestinians have a point. Not one. The Jews are stubborn and impossible to talk to. So are blacks.
> 
> So blacks ask when is this nation going to have an honest discussion about racism. Well why don't you try educating and fathering your children and see if that doesn't make a difference. Maybe whites would want to invest in black neighborhoods if they weren't so dangerous.
> 
> Poor single women need to stop having babies they can't afford and won't raise properly. Don't blame racism for how your kid turns out
> 
> Im2 can't handle any criticism. No blacks can.
> 
> I'm on your side that white racists need to go away. But stop giving them justification for their prejudice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can handle criticism but you are not criticizing. You are talking out of your ass. I've worked and lived in the black community for at least 48 out of the 56 years I have been alive and yet to you I need your advice for what's going on from the white perspective so I can fully understand the problem. Whites have had opinions about what and how we should do things for most of the 241 years this nation has been legally in existence and they have always been wrong. So then if you do what you always do- listen to the white man-, you will get what you always got- half ass actions that never completely fix the damage or correctly addresses the cause.
> 
> I say that black neighborhoods are safe. I do so for a very good reason. I did the math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All black neighborhoods are not safe and this is coming from a black man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All white neighborhoods are not safe either but I'm black too and have done the math.
> 
> Just because you are black doesn't mean you have done the research. I have so let me show you an example.
> 
> Last year over 600 people were shot in Chicago. Over 500 died with something like 471 of them being black. Now that's an ugly number and it should be reduced, but its not Beirut. Here's why. There are 889,000 blacks in Chicago. 471 died by shootings. Overall that is less that 1/5.000th of the overall  black community in Chicago.
> 
> In America if you are black you are far more likely to die from high blood pressure than a violent crime. Now that's not to say that we should stop trying to reduce crime, but that maybe we erase this racist meme about our communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a mixed neighborhood which is very safe and quiet.
Click to expand...


Well goodie for you.


----------



## fbj

IM2 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare got banned? There is a god.
> 
> Anyways, the other problem with the black community is that they are like Israel. There is no give and take. You can't tell the Jews that the Palestinians have a point. Not one. The Jews are stubborn and impossible to talk to. So are blacks.
> 
> So blacks ask when is this nation going to have an honest discussion about racism. Well why don't you try educating and fathering your children and see if that doesn't make a difference. Maybe whites would want to invest in black neighborhoods if they weren't so dangerous.
> 
> Poor single women need to stop having babies they can't afford and won't raise properly. Don't blame racism for how your kid turns out
> 
> Im2 can't handle any criticism. No blacks can.
> 
> I'm on your side that white racists need to go away. But stop giving them justification for their prejudice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can handle criticism but you are not criticizing. You are talking out of your ass. I've worked and lived in the black community for at least 48 out of the 56 years I have been alive and yet to you I need your advice for what's going on from the white perspective so I can fully understand the problem. Whites have had opinions about what and how we should do things for most of the 241 years this nation has been legally in existence and they have always been wrong. So then if you do what you always do- listen to the white man-, you will get what you always got- half ass actions that never completely fix the damage or correctly addresses the cause.
> 
> I say that black neighborhoods are safe. I do so for a very good reason. I did the math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All black neighborhoods are not safe and this is coming from a black man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All white neighborhoods are not safe either but I'm black too and have done the math.
> 
> Just because you are black doesn't mean you have done the research. I have so let me show you an example.
> 
> Last year over 600 people were shot in Chicago. Over 500 died with something like 471 of them being black. Now that's an ugly number and it should be reduced, but its not Beirut. Here's why. There are 889,000 blacks in Chicago. 471 died by shootings. Overall that is less that 1/5.000th of the overall  black community in Chicago.
> 
> In America if you are black you are far more likely to die from high blood pressure than a violent crime. Now that's not to say that we should stop trying to reduce crime, but that maybe we erase this racist meme about our communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a mixed neighborhood which is very safe and quiet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well goodie for you.
Click to expand...




Never in my life have I heard of a ALL BLACK NEIGHBORHOOD that is safe


----------



## IM2

fbj said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can handle criticism but you are not criticizing. You are talking out of your ass. I've worked and lived in the black community for at least 48 out of the 56 years I have been alive and yet to you I need your advice for what's going on from the white perspective so I can fully understand the problem. Whites have had opinions about what and how we should do things for most of the 241 years this nation has been legally in existence and they have always been wrong. So then if you do what you always do- listen to the white man-, you will get what you always got- half ass actions that never completely fix the damage or correctly addresses the cause.
> 
> I say that black neighborhoods are safe. I do so for a very good reason. I did the math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All black neighborhoods are not safe and this is coming from a black man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All white neighborhoods are not safe either but I'm black too and have done the math.
> 
> Just because you are black doesn't mean you have done the research. I have so let me show you an example.
> 
> Last year over 600 people were shot in Chicago. Over 500 died with something like 471 of them being black. Now that's an ugly number and it should be reduced, but its not Beirut. Here's why. There are 889,000 blacks in Chicago. 471 died by shootings. Overall that is less that 1/5.000th of the overall  black community in Chicago.
> 
> In America if you are black you are far more likely to die from high blood pressure than a violent crime. Now that's not to say that we should stop trying to reduce crime, but that maybe we erase this racist meme about our communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a mixed neighborhood which is very safe and quiet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well goodie for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never in my life have I heard of a ALL BLACK NEIGHBORHOOD that is safe
Click to expand...


I have.


----------



## fbj

IM2 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> All black neighborhoods are not safe and this is coming from a black man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All white neighborhoods are not safe either but I'm black too and have done the math.
> 
> Just because you are black doesn't mean you have done the research. I have so let me show you an example.
> 
> Last year over 600 people were shot in Chicago. Over 500 died with something like 471 of them being black. Now that's an ugly number and it should be reduced, but its not Beirut. Here's why. There are 889,000 blacks in Chicago. 471 died by shootings. Overall that is less that 1/5.000th of the overall  black community in Chicago.
> 
> In America if you are black you are far more likely to die from high blood pressure than a violent crime. Now that's not to say that we should stop trying to reduce crime, but that maybe we erase this racist meme about our communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a mixed neighborhood which is very safe and quiet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well goodie for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never in my life have I heard of a ALL BLACK NEIGHBORHOOD that is safe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have.
Click to expand...



No you didn;t.  It's no such thing


----------



## IM2

fbj said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All white neighborhoods are not safe either but I'm black too and have done the math.
> 
> Just because you are black doesn't mean you have done the research. I have so let me show you an example.
> 
> Last year over 600 people were shot in Chicago. Over 500 died with something like 471 of them being black. Now that's an ugly number and it should be reduced, but its not Beirut. Here's why. There are 889,000 blacks in Chicago. 471 died by shootings. Overall that is less that 1/5.000th of the overall  black community in Chicago.
> 
> In America if you are black you are far more likely to die from high blood pressure than a violent crime. Now that's not to say that we should stop trying to reduce crime, but that maybe we erase this racist meme about our communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a mixed neighborhood which is very safe and quiet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well goodie for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never in my life have I heard of a ALL BLACK NEIGHBORHOOD that is safe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn;t.  It's no such thing
Click to expand...


There are thousands of them in this country.


----------



## MaryL

Besides being rootless undisciplined unethical creeps? Wow, they are above criticism, because it's RACISM if you dare go there. been there done that. Blacks call you racist hateful names, then backpedal and call the police and say you are 'disturbing the peace". Wow, such a sour note has never before been struck in history, and so few noticed.  Never say Nigg+r in public to a black person that is  race baiting,. They literally put  me in handcuffs for saying the N word, no joke.  Freedom of speech? It's outa here.


----------



## fbj

IM2 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a mixed neighborhood which is very safe and quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well goodie for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never in my life have I heard of a ALL BLACK NEIGHBORHOOD that is safe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn;t.  It's no such thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are thousands of them in this country.
Click to expand...


what city you lying motherfucker?


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> Besides being rootless undisciplined unethical creeps? Wow, they are above criticism, because it's RACISM if you dare go there. been there done that. Blacks call you racist hateful names, then backpedal and call the police and say you are 'disturbing the peace". Wow, such a sour note has never before been struck in history, and so few noticed.  Never say Nigg+r in public to a black person that is  race baiting,. They literally put  me in handcuffs for saying the N word, no joke.  Freedom of speech? It's outa here.



Yawn!


----------



## IM2

fbj said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well goodie for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never in my life have I heard of a ALL BLACK NEIGHBORHOOD that is safe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn;t.  It's no such thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are thousands of them in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what city you lying motherfucker?
Click to expand...


I don't need to post up 10,000 black communities to prove to you that there are black neighborhoods that are safe and with low crime rates. You just keep feeding these white people with lies. I hope you don't have  a son.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never in my life have I heard of a ALL BLACK NEIGHBORHOOD that is safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn;t.  It's no such thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are thousands of them in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what city you lying motherfucker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to post up 10,000 black communities to prove to you that there are black neighborhoods that are safe and with low crime rates. You just keep feeding these white people with lies. I hope you don't have  a son.
Click to expand...


The "black Beverly Hills" now on National Register of Historic Places

Here is one of several within just a mile of my own neighborhood. The crime rate is 61% below the national average.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect answer to IM2, and all the other  folks that love to excuse black intransigence and blame blacks failure to thrive on  white racism. I have posted these same exact words on other threads with the same basic message. those tread have vanished too. Racism is real, but it isn't what holds blacks back. Blacks hold themselves back. racism is excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not the perfect answer.  Being black I know the answer. And I'm telling you stupid ass whites that the lack of economic development is the answer.
Click to expand...

We know that's one reason black society is in the crapper. We already conceed that. We're talking about the things the black community needs to do internally.

And no whites going to develop an economy in unsafe neighborhoods.

Yes we put them in that situation but they're keeping themselves in it


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect answer to IM2, and all the other  folks that love to excuse black intransigence and blame blacks failure to thrive on  white racism. I have posted these same exact words on other threads with the same basic message. those tread have vanished too. Racism is real, but it isn't what holds blacks back. Blacks hold themselves back. racism is excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not the perfect answer.  Being black I know the answer. And I'm telling you stupid ass whites that the lack of economic development is the answer.
Click to expand...

Blacks know all the answers? So fix it!

Do you need us evil whites to help?


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make the Black kids angry!
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare got banned? There is a god.
> 
> Anyways, the other problem with the black community is that they are like Israel. There is no give and take. You can't tell the Jews that the Palestinians have a point. Not one. The Jews are stubborn and impossible to talk to. So are blacks.
> 
> So blacks ask when is this nation going to have an honest discussion about racism. Well why don't you try educating and fathering your children and see if that doesn't make a difference. Maybe whites would want to invest in black neighborhoods if they weren't so dangerous.
> 
> Poor single women need to stop having babies they can't afford and won't raise properly. Don't blame racism for how your kid turns out
> 
> Im2 can't handle any criticism. No blacks can.
> 
> I'm on your side that white racists need to go away. But stop giving them justification for their prejudice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can handle criticism but you are not criticizing. You are talking out of your ass. I've worked and lived in the black community for at least 48 out of the 56 years I have been alive and yet to you I need your advice for what's going on from the white perspective so I can fully understand the problem. Whites have had opinions about what and how we should do things for most of the 241 years this nation has been legally in existence and they have always been wrong. So then if you do what you always do- listen to the white man-, you will get what you always got- half ass actions that never completely fix the damage or correctly addresses the cause.
> 
> I say that black neighborhoods are safe. I do so for a very good reason. I did the math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All black neighborhoods are not safe and this is coming from a black man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All white neighborhoods are not safe either but I'm black too and have done the math.
> 
> Just because you are black doesn't mean you have done the research. I have so let me show you an example.
> 
> Last year over 600 people were shot in Chicago. Over 500 died with something like 471 of them being black. Now that's an ugly number and it should be reduced, but its not Beirut. Here's why. There are 889,000 blacks in Chicago. 471 died by shootings. Overall that is less that 1/5.000th of the overall  black community in Chicago.
> 
> In America if you are black you are far more likely to die from high blood pressure than a violent crime. Now that's not to say that we should stop trying to reduce crime, but that maybe we erase this racist meme about our communities.
Click to expand...

And stop killing yourself with "the sugar"


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> All black neighborhoods are not safe and this is coming from a black man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All white neighborhoods are not safe either but I'm black too and have done the math.
> 
> Just because you are black doesn't mean you have done the research. I have so let me show you an example.
> 
> Last year over 600 people were shot in Chicago. Over 500 died with something like 471 of them being black. Now that's an ugly number and it should be reduced, but its not Beirut. Here's why. There are 889,000 blacks in Chicago. 471 died by shootings. Overall that is less that 1/5.000th of the overall  black community in Chicago.
> 
> In America if you are black you are far more likely to die from high blood pressure than a violent crime. Now that's not to say that we should stop trying to reduce crime, but that maybe we erase this racist meme about our communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a mixed neighborhood which is very safe and quiet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well goodie for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never in my life have I heard of a ALL BLACK NEIGHBORHOOD that is safe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have.
Click to expand...

But you won't name it?


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can handle criticism but you are not criticizing. You are talking out of your ass. I've worked and lived in the black community for at least 48 out of the 56 years I have been alive and yet to you I need your advice for what's going on from the white perspective so I can fully understand the problem. Whites have had opinions about what and how we should do things for most of the 241 years this nation has been legally in existence and they have always been wrong. So then if you do what you always do- listen to the white man-, you will get what you always got- half ass actions that never completely fix the damage or correctly addresses the cause.
> 
> I say that black neighborhoods are safe. I do so for a very good reason. I did the math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All black neighborhoods are not safe and this is coming from a black man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All white neighborhoods are not safe either but I'm black too and have done the math.
> 
> Just because you are black doesn't mean you have done the research. I have so let me show you an example.
> 
> Last year over 600 people were shot in Chicago. Over 500 died with something like 471 of them being black. Now that's an ugly number and it should be reduced, but its not Beirut. Here's why. There are 889,000 blacks in Chicago. 471 died by shootings. Overall that is less that 1/5.000th of the overall  black community in Chicago.
> 
> In America if you are black you are far more likely to die from high blood pressure than a violent crime. Now that's not to say that we should stop trying to reduce crime, but that maybe we erase this racist meme about our communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a mixed neighborhood which is very safe and quiet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well goodie for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never in my life have I heard of a ALL BLACK NEIGHBORHOOD that is safe
Click to expand...

He got mad because a white liberal disagreed with him. Now a fellow black disagrees with him. I love it.

He won't admit a lot of ignorance in the hood are holding those people back.

I'm not talking about all black people. I'm talking about the black communities and it's problems. I'm sure lots of blacks do the right things


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn;t.  It's no such thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are thousands of them in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what city you lying motherfucker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to post up 10,000 black communities to prove to you that there are black neighborhoods that are safe and with low crime rates. You just keep feeding these white people with lies. I hope you don't have  a son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "black Beverly Hills" now on National Register of Historic Places
> 
> Here is one of several within just a mile of my own neighborhood. The crime rate is 61% below the national average.
Click to expand...

Are they all rich?


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn;t.  It's no such thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of them in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what city you lying motherfucker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to post up 10,000 black communities to prove to you that there are black neighborhoods that are safe and with low crime rates. You just keep feeding these white people with lies. I hope you don't have  a son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "black Beverly Hills" now on National Register of Historic Places
> 
> Here is one of several within just a mile of my own neighborhood. The crime rate is 61% below the national average.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are they all rich?
Click to expand...




sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn;t.  It's no such thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of them in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what city you lying motherfucker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to post up 10,000 black communities to prove to you that there are black neighborhoods that are safe and with low crime rates. You just keep feeding these white people with lies. I hope you don't have  a son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "black Beverly Hills" now on National Register of Historic Places
> 
> Here is one of several within just a mile of my own neighborhood. The crime rate is 61% below the national average.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are they all rich?
Click to expand...


I don't personally know everyone in the neighborhood. The people that I do know are people who bought there when the homes were affordable and never left.


----------



## IM2

There are way too many black communities in his nation that are safe and I don't have to name any because a stupid ass white dude and another equally dumb black one believes a lie. In 2015, 2 million blacks were arrested for crimes, that is 5 percent of the overall black population.  Approximately 95 percent of all blacks in this nation are respectable, hard working, law abiding citizens. A fool is free to believe what he wants, but I do not have to agree with his foolishness,


----------



## oldsoul

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn;t.  It's no such thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of them in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what city you lying motherfucker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to post up 10,000 black communities to prove to you that there are black neighborhoods that are safe and with low crime rates. You just keep feeding these white people with lies. I hope you don't have  a son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "black Beverly Hills" now on National Register of Historic Places
> 
> Here is one of several within just a mile of my own neighborhood. The crime rate is 61% below the national average.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are they all rich?
Click to expand...

Does it matter?


----------



## sealybobo

oldsoul said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of them in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what city you lying motherfucker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to post up 10,000 black communities to prove to you that there are black neighborhoods that are safe and with low crime rates. You just keep feeding these white people with lies. I hope you don't have  a son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "black Beverly Hills" now on National Register of Historic Places
> 
> Here is one of several within just a mile of my own neighborhood. The crime rate is 61% below the national average.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are they all rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does it matter?
Click to expand...

It sure as hell does.  If Ben Carson lives in a neighborhood with a bunch of rich blacks, that's not the typical black community.  

We decided to look into which of America’s 52 largest metropolitan areas present African-Americans with the best opportunities. We weighed these metropolitan statistical areas by three critical factors -- homeownership, entrepreneurship, as measured by the self-employment rate, and median household income  -- that we believe are indicators of  middle-class success. Data for those is from 2013. In addition, we added a fourth category, demographic trends, measuring the change in the African-American population from 2000 to 2013 in these metro areas, to judge how the community is “voting with its feet.” Each factor was given equal weight.

this trend has accelerated, with African-Americans leaving not just the Northeast or Midwest, but the West Coast as well.

Today, Dixie has emerged, in many ways, as the new promised land for African-Americans. In our survey the South accounts for a remarkable 13 of the top 15 metro areas.

Atlanta, Raleigh, Washington DC, Baltimore, Charlotte, Virginia Beach, Orlando, Miami, Richmond, San Antonio, 

Maybe I have a bad attitude because I live near Flint, Saginaw and Detroit.  The Republicans created NAFTA for the purpose of breaking unions and sending those high paying jobs out of the country.  So naturally these black communities were hit hard.

I'm just telling young black people who now don't have access to high paying union jobs that don't require a degree to stop having kids before they can afford them and they might have to move.


----------



## sealybobo

oldsoul said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of them in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what city you lying motherfucker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to post up 10,000 black communities to prove to you that there are black neighborhoods that are safe and with low crime rates. You just keep feeding these white people with lies. I hope you don't have  a son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "black Beverly Hills" now on National Register of Historic Places
> 
> Here is one of several within just a mile of my own neighborhood. The crime rate is 61% below the national average.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are they all rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does it matter?
Click to expand...


Yes it matters.  It also matters 

Hispanic and Latino Americans amount to 17% of the population, making up the largest ethnic minority. The White, non-Hispanic or Latino population make up *62.6%*of the nation's total, with the total White population (including White Hispanics and Latinos) being 77%.

Blacks make up 13%.  So it matters that blacks make up 37% of the prison population.  

But you guys will say whites make up 58% of the prison population.  But don't you get that blacks should only be 13% of the prison population?

I'm just saying, percentages do matter.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect answer to IM2, and all the other  folks that love to excuse black intransigence and blame blacks failure to thrive on  white racism. I have posted these same exact words on other threads with the same basic message. those tread have vanished too. Racism is real, but it isn't what holds blacks back. Blacks hold themselves back. racism is excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not the perfect answer.  Being black I know the answer. And I'm telling you stupid ass whites that the lack of economic development is the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know that's one reason black society is in the crapper. We already conceed that. We're talking about the things the black community needs to do internally.
> 
> And no whites going to develop an economy in unsafe neighborhoods.
> 
> Yes we put them in that situation but they're keeping themselves in it
Click to expand...


Again you fail t understand that we produce over 1.3 trilliob dollars , most of it spent with whites. If we take that money away, you don't have a job. Since black commubites really are not unsafe it behooves whites to help debelop these communities. You have not educated yourself enough to understand reality. A Kellog foundation  paper was written called the 'Business Cost of Racial Equity." In this paper it is shown that because of wite idiots like you, this nation loses 2 trillion dollars per year. Now given that you think you know so much and that we must see things from your side, let me paint your dumb ass a pcture using your side that I have heard from whites like you during 32 years of professional work. Since you think we all are just waiting for the  government to give us things, if you dumb asses would help develop black communites, you create jobs and take us black leeches off the government dole. If you create jobs, the baby momma with 5 kids has a job to take care of all those fatherless children and they have a better chance to grow up as productive citizens. Then since we do have mosot of our 1.3 trillion in white owned babks, investing in ideas from black entrepreneurs, and they do exist, also creates jobs in this  community, boosts the economy of this nation, produces more tax paying citizens, reduces the deficit along with the debt and eliminate the loss of 2 trillion dollars per year that currently happens.

I've heard your side punk. For 32 years. That's why I don't need to listen to you. It's the same old scratched vinyl record that repeats the same thing over and over.


----------



## oldsoul

sealybobo said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> what city you lying motherfucker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to post up 10,000 black communities to prove to you that there are black neighborhoods that are safe and with low crime rates. You just keep feeding these white people with lies. I hope you don't have  a son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "black Beverly Hills" now on National Register of Historic Places
> 
> Here is one of several within just a mile of my own neighborhood. The crime rate is 61% below the national average.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are they all rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does it matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sure as hell does.  If Ben Carson lives in a neighborhood with a bunch of rich blacks, that's not the typical black community.
> 
> We decided to look into which of America’s 52 largest metropolitan areas present African-Americans with the best opportunities. We weighed these metropolitan statistical areas by three critical factors -- homeownership, entrepreneurship, as measured by the self-employment rate, and median household income  -- that we believe are indicators of  middle-class success. Data for those is from 2013. In addition, we added a fourth category, demographic trends, measuring the change in the African-American population from 2000 to 2013 in these metro areas, to judge how the community is “voting with its feet.” Each factor was given equal weight.
> 
> this trend has accelerated, with African-Americans leaving not just the Northeast or Midwest, but the West Coast as well.
> 
> Today, Dixie has emerged, in many ways, as the new promised land for African-Americans. In our survey the South accounts for a remarkable 13 of the top 15 metro areas.
> 
> Atlanta, Raleigh, Washington DC, Baltimore, Charlotte, Virginia Beach, Orlando, Miami, Richmond, San Antonio,
> 
> Maybe I have a bad attitude because I live near Flint, Saginaw and Detroit.  The Republicans created NAFTA for the purpose of breaking unions and sending those high paying jobs out of the country.  So naturally these black communities were hit hard.
> 
> I'm just telling young black people who now don't have access to high paying union jobs that don't require a degree to stop having kids before they can afford them and they might have to move.
Click to expand...




sealybobo said:


> It sure as hell does. If Ben Carson lives in a neighborhood with a bunch of rich blacks, that's not the typical black community.


Gotta admit, I stopped reading right there. You are quite obviously missing my point. I shall attempt to be more clear. 

Does it matter what race, gender, ethnicity, or other demographic one identifies with, or is identified as? No. Are we not all Americans? Do we not all, basically, want the same things? Is this group or that group different? of course! That's what make this country great! We all have issues, every community has obstacles in the way of getting to where they want to be.

Does it matter that a "black community" is rich, if they are a safe community? I would bet that if one looked at communities on a crime rate v. Income level one would find that as income goes up, crime goes down (generally). That is the ONLY part of the rich v. poor aspect that matters. However, someone on welfare with no other income in the U.S. is still far better off than a huge portion of the rest of the world, and yet we have one of the highest incarceration rates. So, no rich v. poor is not even a part of the equation for me. It comes down to MORALS, and OPTIONS. When one has them, one tends to not be a criminal. Conversely, when one does not have one or the other, one tends to turn more readily to crime.

Therefore, as stated earlier, the solution lies in getting people to feel as though they have OPTIONS. Those lacking morals... well, there is little we can do but protect society from them.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect answer to IM2, and all the other  folks that love to excuse black intransigence and blame blacks failure to thrive on  white racism. I have posted these same exact words on other threads with the same basic message. those tread have vanished too. Racism is real, but it isn't what holds blacks back. Blacks hold themselves back. racism is excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not the perfect answer.  Being black I know the answer. And I'm telling you stupid ass whites that the lack of economic development is the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know that's one reason black society is in the crapper. We already conceed that. We're talking about the things the black community needs to do internally.
> 
> And no whites going to develop an economy in unsafe neighborhoods.
> 
> Yes we put them in that situation but they're keeping themselves in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you fail t understand that we produce over 1.3 trilliob dollars , most of it spent with whites. If we take that money away, you don't have a job. Since black commubites really are not unsafe it behooves whites to help debelop these communities. You have not educated yourself enough to understand reality. A Kellog foundation  paper was written called the 'Business Cost of Racial Equity." In this paper it is shown that because of wite idiots like you, this nation loses 2 trillion dollars per year. Now given that you think you know so much and that we must see things from your side, let me paint your dumb ass a pcture using your side that I have heard from whites like you during 32 years of professional work. Since you think we all are just waiting for the  government to give us things, if you dumb asses would help develop black communites, you create jobs and take us black leeches off the government dole. If you create jobs, the baby momma with 5 kids has a job to take care of all those fatherless children and they have a better chance to grow up as productive citizens. Then since we do have mosot of our 1.3 trillion in white owned babks, investing in ideas from black entrepreneurs, and they do exist, also creates jobs in this  community, boosts the economy of this nation, produces more tax paying citizens, reduces the deficit along with the debt and eliminate the loss of 2 trillion dollars per year that currently happens.
> 
> I've heard your side punk. For 32 years. That's why I don't need to listen to you. It's the same old scratched vinyl record that repeats the same thing over and over.
Click to expand...


Yea and you don't listen.  That's why you are no better off than you were in the 1970's.  That's why you make less than us.  That's why crime is higher in your communities.  It's why your schools suck.

Listen, why don't  you go back to your black greatness thread where you can control the conversation.  You have victim mentality and you are in denial. 

Yesterday you threatened to leave the Democrats and vote Republican.  We all know you lazy mother fuckers won't do that.  What you will do though is not vote and that's another thing that makes black people bad citizens.

I'm glad a black man was our nominee so we could see how blacks will vote if they are motivated.  Put a black man on the ticket and they show up.  Don't and they don't.

And you stupid cock suckers say Democrats didn't do nothing for poor blacks?  That was your excuse for not showing up?  What the fuck was Obamacare dummies???  

Please I hope Republicans take away Obamacare.  Poor people need to see the difference.


----------



## oldsoul

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect answer to IM2, and all the other  folks that love to excuse black intransigence and blame blacks failure to thrive on  white racism. I have posted these same exact words on other threads with the same basic message. those tread have vanished too. Racism is real, but it isn't what holds blacks back. Blacks hold themselves back. racism is excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not the perfect answer.  Being black I know the answer. And I'm telling you stupid ass whites that the lack of economic development is the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know that's one reason black society is in the crapper. We already conceed that. We're talking about the things the black community needs to do internally.
> 
> And no whites going to develop an economy in unsafe neighborhoods.
> 
> Yes we put them in that situation but they're keeping themselves in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you fail t understand that we produce over 1.3 trilliob dollars , most of it spent with whites. If we take that money away, you don't have a job. Since black commubites really are not unsafe it behooves whites to help debelop these communities. You have not educated yourself enough to understand reality. A Kellog foundation  paper was written called the 'Business Cost of Racial Equity." In this paper it is shown that because of wite idiots like you, this nation loses 2 trillion dollars per year. Now given that you think you know so much and that we must see things from your side, let me paint your dumb ass a pcture using your side that I have heard from whites like you during 32 years of professional work. Since you think we all are just waiting for the  government to give us things, if you dumb asses would help develop black communites, you create jobs and take us black leeches off the government dole. If you create jobs, the baby momma with 5 kids has a job to take care of all those fatherless children and they have a better chance to grow up as productive citizens. Then since we do have mosot of our 1.3 trillion in white owned babks, investing in ideas from black entrepreneurs, and they do exist, also creates jobs in this  community, boosts the economy of this nation, produces more tax paying citizens, reduces the deficit along with the debt and eliminate the loss of 2 trillion dollars per year that currently happens.
> 
> I've heard your side punk. For 32 years. That's why I don't need to listen to you. It's the same old scratched vinyl record that repeats the same thing over and over.
Click to expand...

I agree with your points and your analysis. I also, hear your frustration, even anger, and it is justified. However, race really has little to do with it at this point. Yes we are talking about the differences between different racial demographics, however, it's (I'm sure you can agree) not about what color your skin is. It's about the fact that some communities have, for lack of a better way of saying it, "fallen through the cracks" and have been largely forgotten. It's not about White v. Black, it's not an us v. them issue. When we fall into that trap and start saying things like "dumb ass white" we are no better than those who have actively oppressed people who are different just because they are different.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> what city you lying motherfucker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to post up 10,000 black communities to prove to you that there are black neighborhoods that are safe and with low crime rates. You just keep feeding these white people with lies. I hope you don't have  a son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "black Beverly Hills" now on National Register of Historic Places
> 
> Here is one of several within just a mile of my own neighborhood. The crime rate is 61% below the national average.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are they all rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does it matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it matters.  It also matters
> 
> Hispanic and Latino Americans amount to 17% of the population, making up the largest ethnic minority. The White, non-Hispanic or Latino population make up *62.6%*of the nation's total, with the total White population (including White Hispanics and Latinos) being 77%.
> 
> Blacks make up 13%.  So it matters that blacks make up 37% of the prison population.
> 
> But you guys will say whites make up 58% of the prison population.  But don't you get that blacks should only be 13% of the prison population?
> 
> I'm just saying, percentages do matter.
Click to expand...


Percentages don't matter when you ignore the well known RACISM in the criminal justice system to make this stupid ass argument.

Now if you wan to argue this arguing based upon percentages of incarcerated blacks as opposed to the percentage of the over all black population is not the most accurate measure. There are  approximately 745,000 blacks in prison, there are 40 million black people. The number of incarcerated blacks actually equals 0.018625 percent of the black population. That's how much of the black populations is actually in prison. Not 37 percent. So then if you want to talk about this from a population perspective then measure the number who are incarcerated against the overall population  instead of making claims about overall population's  based upon percentages of people who are incarcerated. 37 percent of all blacks are not incarcerated! 13 percent of all blacks are not incarcerated either. 0.018625 percent of all blacks are in prison. Again, 0.018625 of al blacks are in prison.  

Get it?

 Since percentages do matter, remember this one *0.018625.*


----------



## sealybobo

oldsoul said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to post up 10,000 black communities to prove to you that there are black neighborhoods that are safe and with low crime rates. You just keep feeding these white people with lies. I hope you don't have  a son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "black Beverly Hills" now on National Register of Historic Places
> 
> Here is one of several within just a mile of my own neighborhood. The crime rate is 61% below the national average.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are they all rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does it matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sure as hell does.  If Ben Carson lives in a neighborhood with a bunch of rich blacks, that's not the typical black community.
> 
> We decided to look into which of America’s 52 largest metropolitan areas present African-Americans with the best opportunities. We weighed these metropolitan statistical areas by three critical factors -- homeownership, entrepreneurship, as measured by the self-employment rate, and median household income  -- that we believe are indicators of  middle-class success. Data for those is from 2013. In addition, we added a fourth category, demographic trends, measuring the change in the African-American population from 2000 to 2013 in these metro areas, to judge how the community is “voting with its feet.” Each factor was given equal weight.
> 
> this trend has accelerated, with African-Americans leaving not just the Northeast or Midwest, but the West Coast as well.
> 
> Today, Dixie has emerged, in many ways, as the new promised land for African-Americans. In our survey the South accounts for a remarkable 13 of the top 15 metro areas.
> 
> Atlanta, Raleigh, Washington DC, Baltimore, Charlotte, Virginia Beach, Orlando, Miami, Richmond, San Antonio,
> 
> Maybe I have a bad attitude because I live near Flint, Saginaw and Detroit.  The Republicans created NAFTA for the purpose of breaking unions and sending those high paying jobs out of the country.  So naturally these black communities were hit hard.
> 
> I'm just telling young black people who now don't have access to high paying union jobs that don't require a degree to stop having kids before they can afford them and they might have to move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sure as hell does. If Ben Carson lives in a neighborhood with a bunch of rich blacks, that's not the typical black community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta admit, I stopped reading right there. You are quite obviously missing my point. I shall attempt to be more clear.
> 
> Does it matter what race, gender, ethnicity, or other demographic one identifies with, or is identified as? No. Are we not all Americans? Do we not all, basically, want the same things? Is this group or that group different? of course! That's what make this country great! We all have issues, every community has obstacles in the way of getting to where they want to be.
> 
> Does it matter that a "black community" is rich, if they are a safe community? I would bet that if one looked at communities on a crime rate v. Income level one would find that as income goes up, crime goes down (generally). That is the ONLY part of the rich v. poor aspect that matters. However, someone on welfare with no other income in the U.S. is still far better off than a huge portion of the rest of the world, and yet we have one of the highest incarceration rates. So, no rich v. poor is not even a part of the equation for me. It comes down to MORALS, and OPTIONS. When one has them, one tends to not be a criminal. Conversely, when one does not have one or the other, one tends to turn more readily to crime.
> 
> Therefore, as stated earlier, the solution lies in getting people to feel as though they have OPTIONS. Those lacking morals... well, there is little we can do but protect society from them.
Click to expand...


Good points.  You remind me of how my bosses kids are sooo unhappy, lazy, bored, unmotivated.  They are spoiled little kids.  They want everything but don't want to work for anything.

So I agree.  It may suck to be poor but still I'd rather be poor in America than any other country.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect answer to IM2, and all the other  folks that love to excuse black intransigence and blame blacks failure to thrive on  white racism. I have posted these same exact words on other threads with the same basic message. those tread have vanished too. Racism is real, but it isn't what holds blacks back. Blacks hold themselves back. racism is excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not the perfect answer.  Being black I know the answer. And I'm telling you stupid ass whites that the lack of economic development is the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know that's one reason black society is in the crapper. We already conceed that. We're talking about the things the black community needs to do internally.
> 
> And no whites going to develop an economy in unsafe neighborhoods.
> 
> Yes we put them in that situation but they're keeping themselves in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you fail t understand that we produce over 1.3 trilliob dollars , most of it spent with whites. If we take that money away, you don't have a job. Since black commubites really are not unsafe it behooves whites to help debelop these communities. You have not educated yourself enough to understand reality. A Kellog foundation  paper was written called the 'Business Cost of Racial Equity." In this paper it is shown that because of wite idiots like you, this nation loses 2 trillion dollars per year. Now given that you think you know so much and that we must see things from your side, let me paint your dumb ass a pcture using your side that I have heard from whites like you during 32 years of professional work. Since you think we all are just waiting for the  government to give us things, if you dumb asses would help develop black communites, you create jobs and take us black leeches off the government dole. If you create jobs, the baby momma with 5 kids has a job to take care of all those fatherless children and they have a better chance to grow up as productive citizens. Then since we do have mosot of our 1.3 trillion in white owned babks, investing in ideas from black entrepreneurs, and they do exist, also creates jobs in this  community, boosts the economy of this nation, produces more tax paying citizens, reduces the deficit along with the debt and eliminate the loss of 2 trillion dollars per year that currently happens.
> 
> I've heard your side punk. For 32 years. That's why I don't need to listen to you. It's the same old scratched vinyl record that repeats the same thing over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea and you don't listen.  That's why you are no better off than you were in the 1970's.  That's why you make less than us.  That's why crime is higher in your communities.  It's why your schools suck.
> 
> Listen, why don't  you go back to your black greatness thread where you can control the conversation.  You have victim mentality and you are in denial.
> 
> Yesterday you threatened to leave the Democrats and vote Republican.  We all know you lazy mother fuckers won't do that.  What you will do though is not vote and that's another thing that makes black people bad citizens.
> 
> I'm glad a black man was our nominee so we could see how blacks will vote if they are motivated.  Put a black man on the ticket and they show up.  Don't and they don't.
> 
> And you stupid cock suckers say Democrats didn't do nothing for poor blacks?  That was your excuse for not showing up?  What the fuck was Obamacare dummies???
> 
> Please I hope Republicans take away Obamacare.  Poor people need to see the difference.
Click to expand...


Based on fact, once again your rant has no merit.

I guess voter suppression doesn't exist in your world.

If republicans take away Obama care, poor whites are hurt the most.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to post up 10,000 black communities to prove to you that there are black neighborhoods that are safe and with low crime rates. You just keep feeding these white people with lies. I hope you don't have  a son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "black Beverly Hills" now on National Register of Historic Places
> 
> Here is one of several within just a mile of my own neighborhood. The crime rate is 61% below the national average.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are they all rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does it matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it matters.  It also matters
> 
> Hispanic and Latino Americans amount to 17% of the population, making up the largest ethnic minority. The White, non-Hispanic or Latino population make up *62.6%*of the nation's total, with the total White population (including White Hispanics and Latinos) being 77%.
> 
> Blacks make up 13%.  So it matters that blacks make up 37% of the prison population.
> 
> But you guys will say whites make up 58% of the prison population.  But don't you get that blacks should only be 13% of the prison population?
> 
> I'm just saying, percentages do matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Percentages don't matter when you ignore the well known RACISM in the criminal justice system to make this stupid ass argument.
> 
> Now if you wan to argue this arguing based upon percentages of incarcerated blacks as opposed to the percentage of the over all black population is not the most accurate measure. There are  approximately 745,000 blacks in prison, there are 40 million black people. The number of incarcerated blacks actually equals 0.018625 percent of the black population. That's how much of the black populations is actually in prison. Not 37 percent. So then if you want to talk about this from a population perspective then measure the number who are incarcerated against the overall population  instead of making claims about overall population's  based upon percentages of people who are incarcerated. 37 percent of all blacks are not incarcerated! 13 percent of all blacks are not incarcerated either. 0.018625 percent of all blacks are in prison. Again, 0.018625 of al blacks are in prison.
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Since percentages do matter, remember this one *0.018625.*
Click to expand...


Then clearly America is not a racist country when only 0.018625% of blacks are in prison.  

Sounds like "they" are just using this as a wedge issue to divide us.  They're telling us that black people are getting unfairly shot by cops when if you look at the % it's only 0.000615% of blacks that get shot by cops.  

And they're telling us whites how dangerous black neighborhoods are to get us to vote Republican when in reality black neighborhoods are more safe than white neighborhoods.


----------



## IM2

oldsoul said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect answer to IM2, and all the other  folks that love to excuse black intransigence and blame blacks failure to thrive on  white racism. I have posted these same exact words on other threads with the same basic message. those tread have vanished too. Racism is real, but it isn't what holds blacks back. Blacks hold themselves back. racism is excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not the perfect answer.  Being black I know the answer. And I'm telling you stupid ass whites that the lack of economic development is the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know that's one reason black society is in the crapper. We already conceed that. We're talking about the things the black community needs to do internally.
> 
> And no whites going to develop an economy in unsafe neighborhoods.
> 
> Yes we put them in that situation but they're keeping themselves in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you fail t understand that we produce over 1.3 trilliob dollars , most of it spent with whites. If we take that money away, you don't have a job. Since black commubites really are not unsafe it behooves whites to help debelop these communities. You have not educated yourself enough to understand reality. A Kellog foundation  paper was written called the 'Business Cost of Racial Equity." In this paper it is shown that because of wite idiots like you, this nation loses 2 trillion dollars per year. Now given that you think you know so much and that we must see things from your side, let me paint your dumb ass a pcture using your side that I have heard from whites like you during 32 years of professional work. Since you think we all are just waiting for the  government to give us things, if you dumb asses would help develop black communites, you create jobs and take us black leeches off the government dole. If you create jobs, the baby momma with 5 kids has a job to take care of all those fatherless children and they have a better chance to grow up as productive citizens. Then since we do have mosot of our 1.3 trillion in white owned babks, investing in ideas from black entrepreneurs, and they do exist, also creates jobs in this  community, boosts the economy of this nation, produces more tax paying citizens, reduces the deficit along with the debt and eliminate the loss of 2 trillion dollars per year that currently happens.
> 
> I've heard your side punk. For 32 years. That's why I don't need to listen to you. It's the same old scratched vinyl record that repeats the same thing over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with your points and your analysis. I also, hear your frustration, even anger, and it is justified. However, race really has little to do with it at this point. Yes we are talking about the differences between different racial demographics, however, it's (I'm sure you can agree) not about what color your skin is. It's about the fact that some communities have, for lack of a better way of saying it, "fallen through the cracks" and have been largely forgotten. It's not about White v. Black, it's not an us v. them issue. When we fall into that trap and start saying things like "dumb ass white" we are no better than those who have actively oppressed people who are different just because they are different.
Click to expand...


Look, I am going to all sealybobo what he is. When a white person tells you that you must listen to them because they are white,  and that  no matter what you have seen it doesn't matter unless you listen to what whites have to tell you, all bets are off.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect answer to IM2, and all the other  folks that love to excuse black intransigence and blame blacks failure to thrive on  white racism. I have posted these same exact words on other threads with the same basic message. those tread have vanished too. Racism is real, but it isn't what holds blacks back. Blacks hold themselves back. racism is excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not the perfect answer.  Being black I know the answer. And I'm telling you stupid ass whites that the lack of economic development is the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know that's one reason black society is in the crapper. We already conceed that. We're talking about the things the black community needs to do internally.
> 
> And no whites going to develop an economy in unsafe neighborhoods.
> 
> Yes we put them in that situation but they're keeping themselves in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you fail t understand that we produce over 1.3 trilliob dollars , most of it spent with whites. If we take that money away, you don't have a job. Since black commubites really are not unsafe it behooves whites to help debelop these communities. You have not educated yourself enough to understand reality. A Kellog foundation  paper was written called the 'Business Cost of Racial Equity." In this paper it is shown that because of wite idiots like you, this nation loses 2 trillion dollars per year. Now given that you think you know so much and that we must see things from your side, let me paint your dumb ass a pcture using your side that I have heard from whites like you during 32 years of professional work. Since you think we all are just waiting for the  government to give us things, if you dumb asses would help develop black communites, you create jobs and take us black leeches off the government dole. If you create jobs, the baby momma with 5 kids has a job to take care of all those fatherless children and they have a better chance to grow up as productive citizens. Then since we do have mosot of our 1.3 trillion in white owned babks, investing in ideas from black entrepreneurs, and they do exist, also creates jobs in this  community, boosts the economy of this nation, produces more tax paying citizens, reduces the deficit along with the debt and eliminate the loss of 2 trillion dollars per year that currently happens.
> 
> I've heard your side punk. For 32 years. That's why I don't need to listen to you. It's the same old scratched vinyl record that repeats the same thing over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea and you don't listen.  That's why you are no better off than you were in the 1970's.  That's why you make less than us.  That's why crime is higher in your communities.  It's why your schools suck.
> 
> Listen, why don't  you go back to your black greatness thread where you can control the conversation.  You have victim mentality and you are in denial.
> 
> Yesterday you threatened to leave the Democrats and vote Republican.  We all know you lazy mother fuckers won't do that.  What you will do though is not vote and that's another thing that makes black people bad citizens.
> 
> I'm glad a black man was our nominee so we could see how blacks will vote if they are motivated.  Put a black man on the ticket and they show up.  Don't and they don't.
> 
> And you stupid cock suckers say Democrats didn't do nothing for poor blacks?  That was your excuse for not showing up?  What the fuck was Obamacare dummies???
> 
> Please I hope Republicans take away Obamacare.  Poor people need to see the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on fact, once again your rant has no merit.
> 
> I guess voter suppression doesn't exist in your world.
> 
> If republicans take away Obama care, poor whites are hurt the most.
Click to expand...


True and fuck poor whites too.

Lets be honest here.  Yall didn't show up to vote.  You weren't suppressed. Your vote wasn't supressed.  Get a fucking ID and vote.  Be a good citizen.  

I know what voter suppression is.  It's bullshit they don't put enough voting machines in black districts that they know are going to have high turn out and then the whites in neighboring cities are in and out in 20 minutes.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect answer to IM2, and all the other  folks that love to excuse black intransigence and blame blacks failure to thrive on  white racism. I have posted these same exact words on other threads with the same basic message. those tread have vanished too. Racism is real, but it isn't what holds blacks back. Blacks hold themselves back. racism is excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not the perfect answer.  Being black I know the answer. And I'm telling you stupid ass whites that the lack of economic development is the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know that's one reason black society is in the crapper. We already conceed that. We're talking about the things the black community needs to do internally.
> 
> And no whites going to develop an economy in unsafe neighborhoods.
> 
> Yes we put them in that situation but they're keeping themselves in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you fail t understand that we produce over 1.3 trilliob dollars , most of it spent with whites. If we take that money away, you don't have a job. Since black commubites really are not unsafe it behooves whites to help debelop these communities. You have not educated yourself enough to understand reality. A Kellog foundation  paper was written called the 'Business Cost of Racial Equity." In this paper it is shown that because of wite idiots like you, this nation loses 2 trillion dollars per year. Now given that you think you know so much and that we must see things from your side, let me paint your dumb ass a pcture using your side that I have heard from whites like you during 32 years of professional work. Since you think we all are just waiting for the  government to give us things, if you dumb asses would help develop black communites, you create jobs and take us black leeches off the government dole. If you create jobs, the baby momma with 5 kids has a job to take care of all those fatherless children and they have a better chance to grow up as productive citizens. Then since we do have mosot of our 1.3 trillion in white owned babks, investing in ideas from black entrepreneurs, and they do exist, also creates jobs in this  community, boosts the economy of this nation, produces more tax paying citizens, reduces the deficit along with the debt and eliminate the loss of 2 trillion dollars per year that currently happens.
> 
> I've heard your side punk. For 32 years. That's why I don't need to listen to you. It's the same old scratched vinyl record that repeats the same thing over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with your points and your analysis. I also, hear your frustration, even anger, and it is justified. However, race really has little to do with it at this point. Yes we are talking about the differences between different racial demographics, however, it's (I'm sure you can agree) not about what color your skin is. It's about the fact that some communities have, for lack of a better way of saying it, "fallen through the cracks" and have been largely forgotten. It's not about White v. Black, it's not an us v. them issue. When we fall into that trap and start saying things like "dumb ass white" we are no better than those who have actively oppressed people who are different just because they are different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, I am going to all sealybobo what he is. When a white person tells you that you must listen to them because they are white,  and that  no matter what you have seen it doesn't matter unless you listen to what whites have to tell you, all bets are off.
Click to expand...

Oh waaaah fucking waaaah you fucking big ass baby.  You just can't handle the truth.  I have admitted most everything you say is true but what you refuse to admit is that the black community has to step up big time in the next few years.  Really get the teen pregnancy rate down.  Really get the crime rate down.  Really get the graduation rates up.  Start being dads to your kids.  This is a problem in the black community big time.

No one is arguing with your points.  But YOU are arguing with my points.  You sir are a victim and can't take criticism.  It's why the black community is stuck on stupid.

It doesn't matter that you are right about white people.  White people aint gonna change.  So it's up to your kids to change.  

And you know we aren't talking about your kids because your kids have a father and know how to speak in an interview, am I right?  So people like you aren't not getting hired because you are an ignorant ghetto black.  Am I right about that?


----------



## sealybobo

oldsoul said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fathers 'Need To Step Up' For Black Daughters
> 
> Today, though, we decided to talk about what happens when Mom is the only one around. That is, what happens when fathers aren't around. That's a situation that is becoming more and more common. A report from the nonprofit group Child Trends found that a majority of children born to women under 30 in the U.S. are born to single mothers. This phenomenon is especially pronounced in the black community, where less than a third of black children are now being raised in a two-parent household.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect answer to IM2, and all the other  folks that love to excuse black intransigence and blame blacks failure to thrive on  white racism. I have posted these same exact words on other threads with the same basic message. those tread have vanished too. Racism is real, but it isn't what holds blacks back. Blacks hold themselves back. racism is excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not the perfect answer.  Being black I know the answer. And I'm telling you stupid ass whites that the lack of economic development is the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know that's one reason black society is in the crapper. We already conceed that. We're talking about the things the black community needs to do internally.
> 
> And no whites going to develop an economy in unsafe neighborhoods.
> 
> Yes we put them in that situation but they're keeping themselves in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you fail t understand that we produce over 1.3 trilliob dollars , most of it spent with whites. If we take that money away, you don't have a job. Since black commubites really are not unsafe it behooves whites to help debelop these communities. You have not educated yourself enough to understand reality. A Kellog foundation  paper was written called the 'Business Cost of Racial Equity." In this paper it is shown that because of wite idiots like you, this nation loses 2 trillion dollars per year. Now given that you think you know so much and that we must see things from your side, let me paint your dumb ass a pcture using your side that I have heard from whites like you during 32 years of professional work. Since you think we all are just waiting for the  government to give us things, if you dumb asses would help develop black communites, you create jobs and take us black leeches off the government dole. If you create jobs, the baby momma with 5 kids has a job to take care of all those fatherless children and they have a better chance to grow up as productive citizens. Then since we do have mosot of our 1.3 trillion in white owned babks, investing in ideas from black entrepreneurs, and they do exist, also creates jobs in this  community, boosts the economy of this nation, produces more tax paying citizens, reduces the deficit along with the debt and eliminate the loss of 2 trillion dollars per year that currently happens.
> 
> I've heard your side punk. For 32 years. That's why I don't need to listen to you. It's the same old scratched vinyl record that repeats the same thing over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with your points and your analysis. I also, hear your frustration, even anger, and it is justified. However, race really has little to do with it at this point. Yes we are talking about the differences between different racial demographics, however, it's (I'm sure you can agree) not about what color your skin is. It's about the fact that some communities have, for lack of a better way of saying it, "fallen through the cracks" and have been largely forgotten. It's not about White v. Black, it's not an us v. them issue. When we fall into that trap and start saying things like "dumb ass white" we are no better than those who have actively oppressed people who are different just because they are different.
Click to expand...


Good point.  If IM2 said to me, "we need to start investing more in poor American communities" I couldn't argue more but what I'm telling him is that black people need to clean up their act before companies are going to do that.  

Right now if a company was going to go to Detroit it would not go because the public schools (and parents) produce highly educated workers.  If they went it would be to take advantage of the cheap labor and unfortunately the chinese do it cheaper and so do the mexicans.

The place is not safe.  Supermarkets can't afford the shoplifting in the ghettos.  Gas stations in Detroit need cameras linked to the police because people are getting car jacked every day.  No company is going to come to this type of city.

And I want companies to come to Detroit.  That's good for all of us.  

Blacks did this Us Vs. Them shit back when Mayor Coleman Young was mayor.  Kwami did the same shit.  Made race an issue.  They were race baiters.  I agree, color has nothing to do with it but it is interesting that Detroit finally elected a white neighbor and he's doing a good job.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "black Beverly Hills" now on National Register of Historic Places
> 
> Here is one of several within just a mile of my own neighborhood. The crime rate is 61% below the national average.
> 
> 
> 
> Are they all rich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does it matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it matters.  It also matters
> 
> Hispanic and Latino Americans amount to 17% of the population, making up the largest ethnic minority. The White, non-Hispanic or Latino population make up *62.6%*of the nation's total, with the total White population (including White Hispanics and Latinos) being 77%.
> 
> Blacks make up 13%.  So it matters that blacks make up 37% of the prison population.
> 
> But you guys will say whites make up 58% of the prison population.  But don't you get that blacks should only be 13% of the prison population?
> 
> I'm just saying, percentages do matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Percentages don't matter when you ignore the well known RACISM in the criminal justice system to make this stupid ass argument.
> 
> Now if you wan to argue this arguing based upon percentages of incarcerated blacks as opposed to the percentage of the over all black population is not the most accurate measure. There are  approximately 745,000 blacks in prison, there are 40 million black people. The number of incarcerated blacks actually equals 0.018625 percent of the black population. That's how much of the black populations is actually in prison. Not 37 percent. So then if you want to talk about this from a population perspective then measure the number who are incarcerated against the overall population  instead of making claims about overall population's  based upon percentages of people who are incarcerated. 37 percent of all blacks are not incarcerated! 13 percent of all blacks are not incarcerated either. 0.018625 percent of all blacks are in prison. Again, 0.018625 of al blacks are in prison.
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Since percentages do matter, remember this one *0.018625.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then clearly America is not a racist country when only 0.018625% of blacks are in prison.
> 
> Sounds like "they" are just using this as a wedge issue to divide us.  They're telling us that black people are getting unfairly shot by cops when if you look at the % it's only 0.000615% of blacks that get shot by cops.
> 
> And they're telling us whites how dangerous black neighborhoods are to get us to vote Republican when in reality black neighborhoods are more safe than white neighborhoods.
Click to expand...


America is a racist nation.  The 13 percent argument is proof of that.

They are telling YOU these things. What we see are unarmed blacks getting shot up by police for no reason, and it doesn't matter who small that number is, unless it's zero, its a problem. They are not using anything, you do not have to believe what you do, but you choose to do so to such an extent that you feel this is the message you must peach to blacks that's so important we must deny all of what we have seen to follow your message. We blacks have known these were lies  since the lie of how we were inferior led to slavery. Whites have been the ones with the mental issues which allow them to actually believe they were superior just because of their skin color. And because of this disorder, opportunities for blacks have been denied and damages caused by years of racist laws and policies have not been fixed. 

So if there is a moral problem that has caused problems for blacks it comes from whites. It is not illegitimacy and fatherless homes, it is whites who make up policy and continue doing so to create a disadvantage for people of color on purpose and to the advantage of whites such as what's happening in Detroit right now whereby whites are getting tax incentives and other economic help to move back into the city while the blacks who live there are not.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they all rich?
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it matters.  It also matters
> 
> Hispanic and Latino Americans amount to 17% of the population, making up the largest ethnic minority. The White, non-Hispanic or Latino population make up *62.6%*of the nation's total, with the total White population (including White Hispanics and Latinos) being 77%.
> 
> Blacks make up 13%.  So it matters that blacks make up 37% of the prison population.
> 
> But you guys will say whites make up 58% of the prison population.  But don't you get that blacks should only be 13% of the prison population?
> 
> I'm just saying, percentages do matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Percentages don't matter when you ignore the well known RACISM in the criminal justice system to make this stupid ass argument.
> 
> Now if you wan to argue this arguing based upon percentages of incarcerated blacks as opposed to the percentage of the over all black population is not the most accurate measure. There are  approximately 745,000 blacks in prison, there are 40 million black people. The number of incarcerated blacks actually equals 0.018625 percent of the black population. That's how much of the black populations is actually in prison. Not 37 percent. So then if you want to talk about this from a population perspective then measure the number who are incarcerated against the overall population  instead of making claims about overall population's  based upon percentages of people who are incarcerated. 37 percent of all blacks are not incarcerated! 13 percent of all blacks are not incarcerated either. 0.018625 percent of all blacks are in prison. Again, 0.018625 of al blacks are in prison.
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Since percentages do matter, remember this one *0.018625.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then clearly America is not a racist country when only 0.018625% of blacks are in prison.
> 
> Sounds like "they" are just using this as a wedge issue to divide us.  They're telling us that black people are getting unfairly shot by cops when if you look at the % it's only 0.000615% of blacks that get shot by cops.
> 
> And they're telling us whites how dangerous black neighborhoods are to get us to vote Republican when in reality black neighborhoods are more safe than white neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America is a racist nation.  The 13 percent argument is proof of that.
> 
> They are telling YOU these things. What we see are unarmed blacks getting shot up by police for no reason, and it doesn't matter who small that number is, unless it's zero, its a problem. They are not using anything, you do not have to believe what you do, but you choose to do so to such an extent that you feel this is the message you must peach to blacks that's so important we must deny all of what we have seen to follow your message. We blacks have known these were lies  since the lie of how we were inferior led to slavery. Whites have been the ones with the mental issues which allow them to actually believe they were superior just because of their skin color. And because of this disorder, opportunities for blacks have been denied and damages caused by years of racist laws and policies have not been fixed.
> 
> So if there is a moral problem that has caused problems for blacks it comes from whites. It is not illegitimacy and fatherless homes, it is whites who make up policy and continue doing so to create a disadvantage for people of color on purpose and to the advantage of whites such as what's happening in Detroit right now whereby whites are getting tax incentives and other economic help to move back into the city while the blacks who live there are not.
Click to expand...


Oh so now it doesn't matter that the number of blacks being shot by cops is a tiny number compared to how many blacks live in the USA?  Boy you are something you know that?  You use the argument when it suits you but scoff it off when it doesn't?  WOW!

And I'm not telling you to deny what is true.  Yes blacks have problems that white people created.  I'm simply telling you there are a few things you all need to do in order to better your black communities.

a.  Start telling on criminals.  Stop treating cops like they are the enemy.
b. Poor parents need to stress education like Ben Carson's mom did.  It's your only way out.  Tell them.
c. I'll bet you the % of blacks in prison who grew up in two parent households are very low.  Much lower than blacks who grew up in single parent homes.  
d. Vote
e. Learn to speak.  It is real easy for a racist white hiring manager to not hire a black who doesn't know how to talk.  Don't give them the excuse.

Remember, I don't disagree white America is racist and needs to change.  That half of the debate is settled.  But I'm telling you that blacks need to change too.  Pull your fucking pants up and stop talking like you are high and uneducated.

CNN's Don Lemon says more than 72 percent of African-American births are out of wedlock

You don't think this is a problem?  It is.  And until you people fix it, don't expect to be "great".


----------



## sealybobo

He didn't say it to be mean.  And I'm pretty sure he said it because it's a problem.  IM2 is suggesting its not a problem.

Trump: CNN's Lemon 'dumbest person in broadcasting'
President Trump said CNN's Don Lemon is “perhaps the dumbest person in broadcasting,”

“This Don Lemon who’s perhaps the dumbest person in broadcasting,” Trump said. “Don Lemon at night it’s like — sometimes they’ll have a guest who by mistake will say something good [about Trump]. And they’ll start screaming, we’re going to commercial. They cut him off. Remember?”


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they all rich?
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it matters.  It also matters
> 
> Hispanic and Latino Americans amount to 17% of the population, making up the largest ethnic minority. The White, non-Hispanic or Latino population make up *62.6%*of the nation's total, with the total White population (including White Hispanics and Latinos) being 77%.
> 
> Blacks make up 13%.  So it matters that blacks make up 37% of the prison population.
> 
> But you guys will say whites make up 58% of the prison population.  But don't you get that blacks should only be 13% of the prison population?
> 
> I'm just saying, percentages do matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Percentages don't matter when you ignore the well known RACISM in the criminal justice system to make this stupid ass argument.
> 
> Now if you wan to argue this arguing based upon percentages of incarcerated blacks as opposed to the percentage of the over all black population is not the most accurate measure. There are  approximately 745,000 blacks in prison, there are 40 million black people. The number of incarcerated blacks actually equals 0.018625 percent of the black population. That's how much of the black populations is actually in prison. Not 37 percent. So then if you want to talk about this from a population perspective then measure the number who are incarcerated against the overall population  instead of making claims about overall population's  based upon percentages of people who are incarcerated. 37 percent of all blacks are not incarcerated! 13 percent of all blacks are not incarcerated either. 0.018625 percent of all blacks are in prison. Again, 0.018625 of al blacks are in prison.
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Since percentages do matter, remember this one *0.018625.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then clearly America is not a racist country when only 0.018625% of blacks are in prison.
> 
> Sounds like "they" are just using this as a wedge issue to divide us.  They're telling us that black people are getting unfairly shot by cops when if you look at the % it's only 0.000615% of blacks that get shot by cops.
> 
> And they're telling us whites how dangerous black neighborhoods are to get us to vote Republican when in reality black neighborhoods are more safe than white neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America is a racist nation.  The 13 percent argument is proof of that.
> 
> They are telling YOU these things. What we see are unarmed blacks getting shot up by police for no reason, and it doesn't matter who small that number is, unless it's zero, its a problem. They are not using anything, you do not have to believe what you do, but you choose to do so to such an extent that you feel this is the message you must peach to blacks that's so important we must deny all of what we have seen to follow your message. We blacks have known these were lies  since the lie of how we were inferior led to slavery. Whites have been the ones with the mental issues which allow them to actually believe they were superior just because of their skin color. And because of this disorder, opportunities for blacks have been denied and damages caused by years of racist laws and policies have not been fixed.
> 
> So if there is a moral problem that has caused problems for blacks it comes from whites. It is not illegitimacy and fatherless homes, it is whites who make up policy and continue doing so to create a disadvantage for people of color on purpose and to the advantage of whites such as what's happening in Detroit right now whereby whites are getting tax incentives and other economic help to move back into the city while the blacks who live there are not.
Click to expand...


See, victim mentality.  If there is a moral problem in the black community it comes from whites.  How do you argue with that?  I mean, he's right but moving forward, that argument doesn't hold weight.  That's VICTIM mentality.  Let me explain again since you keep ignoring it.

Victim mentality says:  White people kept us down and that's why all the poverty and high crime"

Owner mentality says" White people kept us down for years but we went to school, raised our kids right, started our own business' and persevered.

With victim mentality blacks will never persevere.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not the perfect answer.  Being black I know the answer. And I'm telling you stupid ass whites that the lack of economic development is the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> We know that's one reason black society is in the crapper. We already conceed that. We're talking about the things the black community needs to do internally.
> 
> And no whites going to develop an economy in unsafe neighborhoods.
> 
> Yes we put them in that situation but they're keeping themselves in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you fail t understand that we produce over 1.3 trilliob dollars , most of it spent with whites. If we take that money away, you don't have a job. Since black commubites really are not unsafe it behooves whites to help debelop these communities. You have not educated yourself enough to understand reality. A Kellog foundation  paper was written called the 'Business Cost of Racial Equity." In this paper it is shown that because of wite idiots like you, this nation loses 2 trillion dollars per year. Now given that you think you know so much and that we must see things from your side, let me paint your dumb ass a pcture using your side that I have heard from whites like you during 32 years of professional work. Since you think we all are just waiting for the  government to give us things, if you dumb asses would help develop black communites, you create jobs and take us black leeches off the government dole. If you create jobs, the baby momma with 5 kids has a job to take care of all those fatherless children and they have a better chance to grow up as productive citizens. Then since we do have mosot of our 1.3 trillion in white owned babks, investing in ideas from black entrepreneurs, and they do exist, also creates jobs in this  community, boosts the economy of this nation, produces more tax paying citizens, reduces the deficit along with the debt and eliminate the loss of 2 trillion dollars per year that currently happens.
> 
> I've heard your side punk. For 32 years. That's why I don't need to listen to you. It's the same old scratched vinyl record that repeats the same thing over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with your points and your analysis. I also, hear your frustration, even anger, and it is justified. However, race really has little to do with it at this point. Yes we are talking about the differences between different racial demographics, however, it's (I'm sure you can agree) not about what color your skin is. It's about the fact that some communities have, for lack of a better way of saying it, "fallen through the cracks" and have been largely forgotten. It's not about White v. Black, it's not an us v. them issue. When we fall into that trap and start saying things like "dumb ass white" we are no better than those who have actively oppressed people who are different just because they are different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, I am going to all sealybobo what he is. When a white person tells you that you must listen to them because they are white,  and that  no matter what you have seen it doesn't matter unless you listen to what whites have to tell you, all bets are off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh waaaah fucking waaaah you fucking big ass baby.  You just can't handle the truth.  I have admitted most everything you say is true but what you refuse to admit is that the black community has to step up big time in the next few years.  Really get the teen pregnancy rate down.  Really get the crime rate down.  Really get the graduation rates up.  Start being dads to your kids.  This is a problem in the black community big time.
> 
> No one is arguing with your points.  But YOU are arguing with my points.  You sir are a victim and can't take criticism.  It's why the black community is stuck on stupid.
> 
> It doesn't matter that you are right about white people.  White people aint gonna change.  So it's up to your kids to change.
> 
> And you know we aren't talking about your kids because your kids have a father and know how to speak in an interview, am I right?  So people like you aren't not getting hired because you are an ignorant ghetto black.  Am I right about that?
Click to expand...


I keep saying that you don't know because you fail to understand that blacks have  been stepping up and they have stepped up for most of this nations history.  For example:

According to the US Department of Justice statistics, at least 80 percent of white people killed every year are killed by other whites. In 2011, there were more cases of whites killing whites than there were of blacks killing blacks. Between 1980 to 2008, a majority (53.3 percent) of gang-related murders were committed by white people, with a majority of the homicide victims being white as well.[3]

“Homicide rates for— black children under age 5 declined 36% between 1993 and 2008, dropping from 11.3 homicides per 100,000 in 1993 to 7.2 homicides per 100,000 in 2008. Black children under age 5 have remained substantially higher than rates for white children or children of other races.  White children under age 5 remained relatively stable between 1980 and 1990, with an average rate of 2.4 homicides per 100,000. The rate rose to 2.8 homicides per 100,000 by 1996, then dropped down to 2.1 homicides per 100,000 in 2006. Since 2006 the rate has risen slightly to 2.3 homicides per 100,000 in 2008.”

“In 2008, the homicide victimization rate for blacks (19.6 homicides per 100,000) was 6 times higher than the rate for whites (3.3 homicides per 100,000). The victimization rate for blacks peaked in the early 1990s, reaching a high of 39.4 homicides per 100,000 in 1991.  *After 1991, the victimization rate for blacks fell until 1999*, when it stabilized near 20 homicides per 100,000. In 2008, the oﬀending rate for blacks (24.7 oﬀenders per 100,000) was 7 times higher than the rate for whites (3.4 oﬀ enders per 100,000).  The oﬀending rate for blacks showed a similar pattern to the victimization rate, peaking in the early 1990s at a high of 51.1 oﬀ enders per 100,000 in 1991. *After 1991, the oﬀending rate for blacks declined until it reached 24 per 100,000 in 2004. The rate has since fluctuated, increasing to 28.4 oﬀ enders per 100,000 in 2006 before falling again to 24.7 oﬀ enders per 100,000 in 2008.*

“The oﬀending rate for black male young adults —

*Dropped by more than half from 1993 to 2008, when it reached an all-time low of 175.8 oﬀ enders per 100,000 *

_Homicide Trends in the United States, 1980-2008, U.S. Department of Justice Ofﬁce of Justice Programs Bureau of Justice Statistics November 2011,  NCJ 236018, Alexia Cooper and Erica L. Smith, BJS Statisticians_

That stepping up son. While we were stepping up, whites were doing nothing about their own crime problem.

Then there is the matter of babies born out of wedlock,''

In 1970 the rate for unmarried black women, 96 per 1,000, was nearly 7 times the rate for unmarried white women, 14. By 1998 this differential was just under 2; the rate for black women fell to 73 whereas the rate for white women rose to 38 per l,000.

The rate for unmarried white women more than doubled from 18 per 1,000 in 1980 to 38 in 1994, and has since changed little (38 in 1998). (The rate for non-Hispanic white women has also changed little since 1994; it was 28 in 1998.) In contrast, the rate for unmarried black
women increased about 12 percent from 81 in 1980 to 91 in 1989, and has declined steadily since, by 19 percent, to 73 per 1,000 in 1998 (figure 8 and table 3).

The math on Black out of wedlock births

The math on Black out of wedlock births

This was written 8 years ago.  That's how far behind you are. I argue and disagree with you because what you say is wrong. If what you said was actually the cause I would agree. But it's not.

So let me end this with a final quote from this article.

"To summarize--*there is no data to show that the black "illegitimacy" figure of 70 percent has been caused by unmarried black women having more kids than they did in the past.* In fact, the trend is the exact opposite. What is clear is that the behavior of married black women has changed, to the point that married black women are actually having less kids than married white women.

This is why stigmatizing lifestyles is a strategy for neanderthals, why it's always sinful to look past the weeds in your lawn in order to lecture your neighbor. I'll live for the day when all these social conservatives who think that the 70 percent figure is the cause of all that's wrong in black America, start hectoring married black people to have more kids."


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it matters.  It also matters
> 
> Hispanic and Latino Americans amount to 17% of the population, making up the largest ethnic minority. The White, non-Hispanic or Latino population make up *62.6%*of the nation's total, with the total White population (including White Hispanics and Latinos) being 77%.
> 
> Blacks make up 13%.  So it matters that blacks make up 37% of the prison population.
> 
> But you guys will say whites make up 58% of the prison population.  But don't you get that blacks should only be 13% of the prison population?
> 
> I'm just saying, percentages do matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Percentages don't matter when you ignore the well known RACISM in the criminal justice system to make this stupid ass argument.
> 
> Now if you wan to argue this arguing based upon percentages of incarcerated blacks as opposed to the percentage of the over all black population is not the most accurate measure. There are  approximately 745,000 blacks in prison, there are 40 million black people. The number of incarcerated blacks actually equals 0.018625 percent of the black population. That's how much of the black populations is actually in prison. Not 37 percent. So then if you want to talk about this from a population perspective then measure the number who are incarcerated against the overall population  instead of making claims about overall population's  based upon percentages of people who are incarcerated. 37 percent of all blacks are not incarcerated! 13 percent of all blacks are not incarcerated either. 0.018625 percent of all blacks are in prison. Again, 0.018625 of al blacks are in prison.
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Since percentages do matter, remember this one *0.018625.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then clearly America is not a racist country when only 0.018625% of blacks are in prison.
> 
> Sounds like "they" are just using this as a wedge issue to divide us.  They're telling us that black people are getting unfairly shot by cops when if you look at the % it's only 0.000615% of blacks that get shot by cops.
> 
> And they're telling us whites how dangerous black neighborhoods are to get us to vote Republican when in reality black neighborhoods are more safe than white neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America is a racist nation.  The 13 percent argument is proof of that.
> 
> They are telling YOU these things. What we see are unarmed blacks getting shot up by police for no reason, and it doesn't matter who small that number is, unless it's zero, its a problem. They are not using anything, you do not have to believe what you do, but you choose to do so to such an extent that you feel this is the message you must peach to blacks that's so important we must deny all of what we have seen to follow your message. We blacks have known these were lies  since the lie of how we were inferior led to slavery. Whites have been the ones with the mental issues which allow them to actually believe they were superior just because of their skin color. And because of this disorder, opportunities for blacks have been denied and damages caused by years of racist laws and policies have not been fixed.
> 
> So if there is a moral problem that has caused problems for blacks it comes from whites. It is not illegitimacy and fatherless homes, it is whites who make up policy and continue doing so to create a disadvantage for people of color on purpose and to the advantage of whites such as what's happening in Detroit right now whereby whites are getting tax incentives and other economic help to move back into the city while the blacks who live there are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, victim mentality.  If there is a moral problem in the black community it comes from whites.  How do you argue with that?  I mean, he's right but moving forward, that argument doesn't hold weight.  That's VICTIM mentality.  Let me explain again since you keep ignoring it.
> 
> Victim mentality says:  White people kept us down and that's why all the poverty and high crime"
> 
> Owner mentality says" White people kept us down for years but we went to school, raised our kids right, started our own business' and persevered.
> 
> With victim mentality blacks will never persevere.[/QUOTE
Click to expand...


There is no such thing as a victim mentality.  Not in blacks anyway.


----------



## IM2

Detroit’s Bankruptcy Reflects a History of Racism

This is black history month. It is also the month that the Emergency Manager who took political power and control from the mostly African American residents of Detroit has presented his plan to bring the city out of the bankruptcy he steered it into. This is black history in the making, and I hope the nation will pay attention to who wins and who loses from the Emergency Manager’s plan.

Black people are by far the largest racial or ethnic population in Detroit, which has the highest percentage of black residents of any American city with a population over 100,000. Eighty-three percent of the city’s 701,000 residents are black. *It continues to be an underreported story that a white state legislature and white governor took over the city and forced it to file for bankruptcy against the will of its elected representatives. It is also underreported that white governors and the white state legislature failed to provide Detroit with its fair share of state tax revenues – a significant contributor to the city’s current financial distress.*

Detroit’s bankruptcy plan calls for the near-elimination of the retiree health benefits that city workers earned over the years, as well as drastic cuts in the pensions that retired and current workers have earned and counted on. It is telling, I think, that for the first time since the Michigan constitution was adopted 50 years ago, the governor chose in this case to ignore the Michigan constitution’s guarantee that public employee pension benefits will be paid in full, given that Detroit’s public workforce is majority black and represented by unions that opposed the governor’s election.

Detroit’s Bankruptcy Reflects a History of Racism


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know that's one reason black society is in the crapper. We already conceed that. We're talking about the things the black community needs to do internally.
> 
> And no whites going to develop an economy in unsafe neighborhoods.
> 
> Yes we put them in that situation but they're keeping themselves in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again you fail t understand that we produce over 1.3 trilliob dollars , most of it spent with whites. If we take that money away, you don't have a job. Since black commubites really are not unsafe it behooves whites to help debelop these communities. You have not educated yourself enough to understand reality. A Kellog foundation  paper was written called the 'Business Cost of Racial Equity." In this paper it is shown that because of wite idiots like you, this nation loses 2 trillion dollars per year. Now given that you think you know so much and that we must see things from your side, let me paint your dumb ass a pcture using your side that I have heard from whites like you during 32 years of professional work. Since you think we all are just waiting for the  government to give us things, if you dumb asses would help develop black communites, you create jobs and take us black leeches off the government dole. If you create jobs, the baby momma with 5 kids has a job to take care of all those fatherless children and they have a better chance to grow up as productive citizens. Then since we do have mosot of our 1.3 trillion in white owned babks, investing in ideas from black entrepreneurs, and they do exist, also creates jobs in this  community, boosts the economy of this nation, produces more tax paying citizens, reduces the deficit along with the debt and eliminate the loss of 2 trillion dollars per year that currently happens.
> 
> I've heard your side punk. For 32 years. That's why I don't need to listen to you. It's the same old scratched vinyl record that repeats the same thing over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with your points and your analysis. I also, hear your frustration, even anger, and it is justified. However, race really has little to do with it at this point. Yes we are talking about the differences between different racial demographics, however, it's (I'm sure you can agree) not about what color your skin is. It's about the fact that some communities have, for lack of a better way of saying it, "fallen through the cracks" and have been largely forgotten. It's not about White v. Black, it's not an us v. them issue. When we fall into that trap and start saying things like "dumb ass white" we are no better than those who have actively oppressed people who are different just because they are different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, I am going to all sealybobo what he is. When a white person tells you that you must listen to them because they are white,  and that  no matter what you have seen it doesn't matter unless you listen to what whites have to tell you, all bets are off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh waaaah fucking waaaah you fucking big ass baby.  You just can't handle the truth.  I have admitted most everything you say is true but what you refuse to admit is that the black community has to step up big time in the next few years.  Really get the teen pregnancy rate down.  Really get the crime rate down.  Really get the graduation rates up.  Start being dads to your kids.  This is a problem in the black community big time.
> 
> No one is arguing with your points.  But YOU are arguing with my points.  You sir are a victim and can't take criticism.  It's why the black community is stuck on stupid.
> 
> It doesn't matter that you are right about white people.  White people aint gonna change.  So it's up to your kids to change.
> 
> And you know we aren't talking about your kids because your kids have a father and know how to speak in an interview, am I right?  So people like you aren't not getting hired because you are an ignorant ghetto black.  Am I right about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep saying that you don't know because you fail to understand that blacks have  been stepping up and they have stepped up for most of this nations history.  For example:
> 
> According to the US Department of Justice statistics, at least 80 percent of white people killed every year are killed by other whites. In 2011, there were more cases of whites killing whites than there were of blacks killing blacks. Between 1980 to 2008, a majority (53.3 percent) of gang-related murders were committed by white people, with a majority of the homicide victims being white as well.[3]
> 
> “Homicide rates for— black children under age 5 declined 36% between 1993 and 2008, dropping from 11.3 homicides per 100,000 in 1993 to 7.2 homicides per 100,000 in 2008. Black children under age 5 have remained substantially higher than rates for white children or children of other races.  White children under age 5 remained relatively stable between 1980 and 1990, with an average rate of 2.4 homicides per 100,000. The rate rose to 2.8 homicides per 100,000 by 1996, then dropped down to 2.1 homicides per 100,000 in 2006. Since 2006 the rate has risen slightly to 2.3 homicides per 100,000 in 2008.”
> 
> “In 2008, the homicide victimization rate for blacks (19.6 homicides per 100,000) was 6 times higher than the rate for whites (3.3 homicides per 100,000). The victimization rate for blacks peaked in the early 1990s, reaching a high of 39.4 homicides per 100,000 in 1991.  *After 1991, the victimization rate for blacks fell until 1999*, when it stabilized near 20 homicides per 100,000. In 2008, the oﬀending rate for blacks (24.7 oﬀenders per 100,000) was 7 times higher than the rate for whites (3.4 oﬀ enders per 100,000).  The oﬀending rate for blacks showed a similar pattern to the victimization rate, peaking in the early 1990s at a high of 51.1 oﬀ enders per 100,000 in 1991. *After 1991, the oﬀending rate for blacks declined until it reached 24 per 100,000 in 2004. The rate has since fluctuated, increasing to 28.4 oﬀ enders per 100,000 in 2006 before falling again to 24.7 oﬀ enders per 100,000 in 2008.*
> 
> “The oﬀending rate for black male young adults —
> 
> *Dropped by more than half from 1993 to 2008, when it reached an all-time low of 175.8 oﬀ enders per 100,000 *
> 
> _Homicide Trends in the United States, 1980-2008, U.S. Department of Justice Ofﬁce of Justice Programs Bureau of Justice Statistics November 2011,  NCJ 236018, Alexia Cooper and Erica L. Smith, BJS Statisticians_
> 
> That stepping up son. While we were stepping up, whites were doing nothing about their own crime problem.
> 
> Then there is the matter of babies born out of wedlock,''
> 
> In 1970 the rate for unmarried black women, 96 per 1,000, was nearly 7 times the rate for unmarried white women, 14. By 1998 this differential was just under 2; the rate for black women fell to 73 whereas the rate for white women rose to 38 per l,000.
> 
> The rate for unmarried white women more than doubled from 18 per 1,000 in 1980 to 38 in 1994, and has since changed little (38 in 1998). (The rate for non-Hispanic white women has also changed little since 1994; it was 28 in 1998.) In contrast, the rate for unmarried black
> women increased about 12 percent from 81 in 1980 to 91 in 1989, and has declined steadily since, by 19 percent, to 73 per 1,000 in 1998 (figure 8 and table 3).
> 
> The math on Black out of wedlock births
> 
> The math on Black out of wedlock births
> 
> This was written 8 years ago.  That's how far behind you are. I argue and disagree with you because what you say is wrong. If what you said was actually the cause I would agree. But it's not.
> 
> So let me end this with a final quote from this article.
> 
> "To summarize--*there is no data to show that the black "illegitimacy" figure of 70 percent has been caused by unmarried black women having more kids than they did in the past.* In fact, the trend is the exact opposite. What is clear is that the behavior of married black women has changed, to the point that married black women are actually having less kids than married white women.
> 
> This is why stigmatizing lifestyles is a strategy for neanderthals, why it's always sinful to look past the weeds in your lawn in order to lecture your neighbor. I'll live for the day when all these social conservatives who think that the 70 percent figure is the cause of all that's wrong in black America, start hectoring married black people to have more kids."
Click to expand...


So 20% of us are killed by 13% of the population?  That's scary.

Yes, unmarried poor white women are ruining America too.

Fatherless children is the problem.  Or one of them.  You denying it doesn't make it not true.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again you fail t understand that we produce over 1.3 trilliob dollars , most of it spent with whites. If we take that money away, you don't have a job. Since black commubites really are not unsafe it behooves whites to help debelop these communities. You have not educated yourself enough to understand reality. A Kellog foundation  paper was written called the 'Business Cost of Racial Equity." In this paper it is shown that because of wite idiots like you, this nation loses 2 trillion dollars per year. Now given that you think you know so much and that we must see things from your side, let me paint your dumb ass a pcture using your side that I have heard from whites like you during 32 years of professional work. Since you think we all are just waiting for the  government to give us things, if you dumb asses would help develop black communites, you create jobs and take us black leeches off the government dole. If you create jobs, the baby momma with 5 kids has a job to take care of all those fatherless children and they have a better chance to grow up as productive citizens. Then since we do have mosot of our 1.3 trillion in white owned babks, investing in ideas from black entrepreneurs, and they do exist, also creates jobs in this  community, boosts the economy of this nation, produces more tax paying citizens, reduces the deficit along with the debt and eliminate the loss of 2 trillion dollars per year that currently happens.
> 
> I've heard your side punk. For 32 years. That's why I don't need to listen to you. It's the same old scratched vinyl record that repeats the same thing over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with your points and your analysis. I also, hear your frustration, even anger, and it is justified. However, race really has little to do with it at this point. Yes we are talking about the differences between different racial demographics, however, it's (I'm sure you can agree) not about what color your skin is. It's about the fact that some communities have, for lack of a better way of saying it, "fallen through the cracks" and have been largely forgotten. It's not about White v. Black, it's not an us v. them issue. When we fall into that trap and start saying things like "dumb ass white" we are no better than those who have actively oppressed people who are different just because they are different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, I am going to all sealybobo what he is. When a white person tells you that you must listen to them because they are white,  and that  no matter what you have seen it doesn't matter unless you listen to what whites have to tell you, all bets are off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh waaaah fucking waaaah you fucking big ass baby.  You just can't handle the truth.  I have admitted most everything you say is true but what you refuse to admit is that the black community has to step up big time in the next few years.  Really get the teen pregnancy rate down.  Really get the crime rate down.  Really get the graduation rates up.  Start being dads to your kids.  This is a problem in the black community big time.
> 
> No one is arguing with your points.  But YOU are arguing with my points.  You sir are a victim and can't take criticism.  It's why the black community is stuck on stupid.
> 
> It doesn't matter that you are right about white people.  White people aint gonna change.  So it's up to your kids to change.
> 
> And you know we aren't talking about your kids because your kids have a father and know how to speak in an interview, am I right?  So people like you aren't not getting hired because you are an ignorant ghetto black.  Am I right about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep saying that you don't know because you fail to understand that blacks have  been stepping up and they have stepped up for most of this nations history.  For example:
> 
> According to the US Department of Justice statistics, at least 80 percent of white people killed every year are killed by other whites. In 2011, there were more cases of whites killing whites than there were of blacks killing blacks. Between 1980 to 2008, a majority (53.3 percent) of gang-related murders were committed by white people, with a majority of the homicide victims being white as well.[3]
> 
> “Homicide rates for— black children under age 5 declined 36% between 1993 and 2008, dropping from 11.3 homicides per 100,000 in 1993 to 7.2 homicides per 100,000 in 2008. Black children under age 5 have remained substantially higher than rates for white children or children of other races.  White children under age 5 remained relatively stable between 1980 and 1990, with an average rate of 2.4 homicides per 100,000. The rate rose to 2.8 homicides per 100,000 by 1996, then dropped down to 2.1 homicides per 100,000 in 2006. Since 2006 the rate has risen slightly to 2.3 homicides per 100,000 in 2008.”
> 
> “In 2008, the homicide victimization rate for blacks (19.6 homicides per 100,000) was 6 times higher than the rate for whites (3.3 homicides per 100,000). The victimization rate for blacks peaked in the early 1990s, reaching a high of 39.4 homicides per 100,000 in 1991.  *After 1991, the victimization rate for blacks fell until 1999*, when it stabilized near 20 homicides per 100,000. In 2008, the oﬀending rate for blacks (24.7 oﬀenders per 100,000) was 7 times higher than the rate for whites (3.4 oﬀ enders per 100,000).  The oﬀending rate for blacks showed a similar pattern to the victimization rate, peaking in the early 1990s at a high of 51.1 oﬀ enders per 100,000 in 1991. *After 1991, the oﬀending rate for blacks declined until it reached 24 per 100,000 in 2004. The rate has since fluctuated, increasing to 28.4 oﬀ enders per 100,000 in 2006 before falling again to 24.7 oﬀ enders per 100,000 in 2008.*
> 
> “The oﬀending rate for black male young adults —
> 
> *Dropped by more than half from 1993 to 2008, when it reached an all-time low of 175.8 oﬀ enders per 100,000 *
> 
> _Homicide Trends in the United States, 1980-2008, U.S. Department of Justice Ofﬁce of Justice Programs Bureau of Justice Statistics November 2011,  NCJ 236018, Alexia Cooper and Erica L. Smith, BJS Statisticians_
> 
> That stepping up son. While we were stepping up, whites were doing nothing about their own crime problem.
> 
> Then there is the matter of babies born out of wedlock,''
> 
> In 1970 the rate for unmarried black women, 96 per 1,000, was nearly 7 times the rate for unmarried white women, 14. By 1998 this differential was just under 2; the rate for black women fell to 73 whereas the rate for white women rose to 38 per l,000.
> 
> The rate for unmarried white women more than doubled from 18 per 1,000 in 1980 to 38 in 1994, and has since changed little (38 in 1998). (The rate for non-Hispanic white women has also changed little since 1994; it was 28 in 1998.) In contrast, the rate for unmarried black
> women increased about 12 percent from 81 in 1980 to 91 in 1989, and has declined steadily since, by 19 percent, to 73 per 1,000 in 1998 (figure 8 and table 3).
> 
> The math on Black out of wedlock births
> 
> The math on Black out of wedlock births
> 
> This was written 8 years ago.  That's how far behind you are. I argue and disagree with you because what you say is wrong. If what you said was actually the cause I would agree. But it's not.
> 
> So let me end this with a final quote from this article.
> 
> "To summarize--*there is no data to show that the black "illegitimacy" figure of 70 percent has been caused by unmarried black women having more kids than they did in the past.* In fact, the trend is the exact opposite. What is clear is that the behavior of married black women has changed, to the point that married black women are actually having less kids than married white women.
> 
> This is why stigmatizing lifestyles is a strategy for neanderthals, why it's always sinful to look past the weeds in your lawn in order to lecture your neighbor. I'll live for the day when all these social conservatives who think that the 70 percent figure is the cause of all that's wrong in black America, start hectoring married black people to have more kids."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So 20% of us are killed by 13% of the population?  That's scary.
> 
> Yes, unmarried poor white women are ruining America too.
> 
> Fatherless children is the problem.  Or one of them.  You denying it doesn't make it not true.
Click to expand...


20 percent of us aren't killed by 13 percent of anything  idiot.

Fatherless children are not THE problem. I'm black and I'm black with 32 years of working in the black community. I know better than you what the problem is no matter how many times you repeat what you think.


----------



## IM2

*There Are 2 Million Black-Owned Businesses In The U.S. — 10 Little Known Facts About Black Entrepreneurs*

According to the United States Census Bureau, there are more than 2 million businesses in the country that are owned by African Americans. That statistic dispels a lot of rumors that African Americans are not successful in business. On the contrary, Black-owned businesses are a huge asset to the U.S. economy. But wait there’s more!

Here are 10 more little-known facts about Black businesses:

There Are 2 Million Black-Owned Businesses In The U.S. — 10 Facts


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they all rich?
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it matters.  It also matters
> 
> Hispanic and Latino Americans amount to 17% of the population, making up the largest ethnic minority. The White, non-Hispanic or Latino population make up *62.6%*of the nation's total, with the total White population (including White Hispanics and Latinos) being 77%.
> 
> Blacks make up 13%.  So it matters that blacks make up 37% of the prison population.
> 
> But you guys will say whites make up 58% of the prison population.  But don't you get that blacks should only be 13% of the prison population?
> 
> I'm just saying, percentages do matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Percentages don't matter when you ignore the well known RACISM in the criminal justice system to make this stupid ass argument.
> 
> Now if you wan to argue this arguing based upon percentages of incarcerated blacks as opposed to the percentage of the over all black population is not the most accurate measure. There are  approximately 745,000 blacks in prison, there are 40 million black people. The number of incarcerated blacks actually equals 0.018625 percent of the black population. That's how much of the black populations is actually in prison. Not 37 percent. So then if you want to talk about this from a population perspective then measure the number who are incarcerated against the overall population  instead of making claims about overall population's  based upon percentages of people who are incarcerated. 37 percent of all blacks are not incarcerated! 13 percent of all blacks are not incarcerated either. 0.018625 percent of all blacks are in prison. Again, 0.018625 of al blacks are in prison.
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Since percentages do matter, remember this one *0.018625.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then clearly America is not a racist country when only 0.018625% of blacks are in prison.
> 
> Sounds like "they" are just using this as a wedge issue to divide us.  They're telling us that black people are getting unfairly shot by cops when if you look at the % it's only 0.000615% of blacks that get shot by cops.
> 
> And they're telling us whites how dangerous black neighborhoods are to get us to vote Republican when in reality black neighborhoods are more safe than white neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America is a racist nation.  The 13 percent argument is proof of that.
> 
> They are telling YOU these things. What we see are unarmed blacks getting shot up by police for no reason, and it doesn't matter who small that number is, unless it's zero, its a problem. They are not using anything, you do not have to believe what you do, but you choose to do so to such an extent that you feel this is the message you must peach to blacks that's so important we must deny all of what we have seen to follow your message. We blacks have known these were lies  since the lie of how we were inferior led to slavery. Whites have been the ones with the mental issues which allow them to actually believe they were superior just because of their skin color. And because of this disorder, opportunities for blacks have been denied and damages caused by years of racist laws and policies have not been fixed.
> 
> So if there is a moral problem that has caused problems for blacks it comes from whites. It is not illegitimacy and fatherless homes, it is whites who make up policy and continue doing so to create a disadvantage for people of color on purpose and to the advantage of whites such as what's happening in Detroit right now whereby whites are getting tax incentives and other economic help to move back into the city while the blacks who live there are not.
Click to expand...


13.5% of the nation is black, yet they account for over 50% of the crimes committed, sup?

Criminal problem going on there or what?


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it matters.  It also matters
> 
> Hispanic and Latino Americans amount to 17% of the population, making up the largest ethnic minority. The White, non-Hispanic or Latino population make up *62.6%*of the nation's total, with the total White population (including White Hispanics and Latinos) being 77%.
> 
> Blacks make up 13%.  So it matters that blacks make up 37% of the prison population.
> 
> But you guys will say whites make up 58% of the prison population.  But don't you get that blacks should only be 13% of the prison population?
> 
> I'm just saying, percentages do matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Percentages don't matter when you ignore the well known RACISM in the criminal justice system to make this stupid ass argument.
> 
> Now if you wan to argue this arguing based upon percentages of incarcerated blacks as opposed to the percentage of the over all black population is not the most accurate measure. There are  approximately 745,000 blacks in prison, there are 40 million black people. The number of incarcerated blacks actually equals 0.018625 percent of the black population. That's how much of the black populations is actually in prison. Not 37 percent. So then if you want to talk about this from a population perspective then measure the number who are incarcerated against the overall population  instead of making claims about overall population's  based upon percentages of people who are incarcerated. 37 percent of all blacks are not incarcerated! 13 percent of all blacks are not incarcerated either. 0.018625 percent of all blacks are in prison. Again, 0.018625 of al blacks are in prison.
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Since percentages do matter, remember this one *0.018625.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then clearly America is not a racist country when only 0.018625% of blacks are in prison.
> 
> Sounds like "they" are just using this as a wedge issue to divide us.  They're telling us that black people are getting unfairly shot by cops when if you look at the % it's only 0.000615% of blacks that get shot by cops.
> 
> And they're telling us whites how dangerous black neighborhoods are to get us to vote Republican when in reality black neighborhoods are more safe than white neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America is a racist nation.  The 13 percent argument is proof of that.
> 
> They are telling YOU these things. What we see are unarmed blacks getting shot up by police for no reason, and it doesn't matter who small that number is, unless it's zero, its a problem. They are not using anything, you do not have to believe what you do, but you choose to do so to such an extent that you feel this is the message you must peach to blacks that's so important we must deny all of what we have seen to follow your message. We blacks have known these were lies  since the lie of how we were inferior led to slavery. Whites have been the ones with the mental issues which allow them to actually believe they were superior just because of their skin color. And because of this disorder, opportunities for blacks have been denied and damages caused by years of racist laws and policies have not been fixed.
> 
> So if there is a moral problem that has caused problems for blacks it comes from whites. It is not illegitimacy and fatherless homes, it is whites who make up policy and continue doing so to create a disadvantage for people of color on purpose and to the advantage of whites such as what's happening in Detroit right now whereby whites are getting tax incentives and other economic help to move back into the city while the blacks who live there are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13.5% of the nation is black, yet they account for over 50% of the crimes committed, sup?
> 
> Criminal problem going on there or what?
Click to expand...


Sup is that what you said isn't the case.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it matters.  It also matters
> 
> Hispanic and Latino Americans amount to 17% of the population, making up the largest ethnic minority. The White, non-Hispanic or Latino population make up *62.6%*of the nation's total, with the total White population (including White Hispanics and Latinos) being 77%.
> 
> Blacks make up 13%.  So it matters that blacks make up 37% of the prison population.
> 
> But you guys will say whites make up 58% of the prison population.  But don't you get that blacks should only be 13% of the prison population?
> 
> I'm just saying, percentages do matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Percentages don't matter when you ignore the well known RACISM in the criminal justice system to make this stupid ass argument.
> 
> Now if you wan to argue this arguing based upon percentages of incarcerated blacks as opposed to the percentage of the over all black population is not the most accurate measure. There are  approximately 745,000 blacks in prison, there are 40 million black people. The number of incarcerated blacks actually equals 0.018625 percent of the black population. That's how much of the black populations is actually in prison. Not 37 percent. So then if you want to talk about this from a population perspective then measure the number who are incarcerated against the overall population  instead of making claims about overall population's  based upon percentages of people who are incarcerated. 37 percent of all blacks are not incarcerated! 13 percent of all blacks are not incarcerated either. 0.018625 percent of all blacks are in prison. Again, 0.018625 of al blacks are in prison.
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Since percentages do matter, remember this one *0.018625.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then clearly America is not a racist country when only 0.018625% of blacks are in prison.
> 
> Sounds like "they" are just using this as a wedge issue to divide us.  They're telling us that black people are getting unfairly shot by cops when if you look at the % it's only 0.000615% of blacks that get shot by cops.
> 
> And they're telling us whites how dangerous black neighborhoods are to get us to vote Republican when in reality black neighborhoods are more safe than white neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America is a racist nation.  The 13 percent argument is proof of that.
> 
> They are telling YOU these things. What we see are unarmed blacks getting shot up by police for no reason, and it doesn't matter who small that number is, unless it's zero, its a problem. They are not using anything, you do not have to believe what you do, but you choose to do so to such an extent that you feel this is the message you must peach to blacks that's so important we must deny all of what we have seen to follow your message. We blacks have known these were lies  since the lie of how we were inferior led to slavery. Whites have been the ones with the mental issues which allow them to actually believe they were superior just because of their skin color. And because of this disorder, opportunities for blacks have been denied and damages caused by years of racist laws and policies have not been fixed.
> 
> So if there is a moral problem that has caused problems for blacks it comes from whites. It is not illegitimacy and fatherless homes, it is whites who make up policy and continue doing so to create a disadvantage for people of color on purpose and to the advantage of whites such as what's happening in Detroit right now whereby whites are getting tax incentives and other economic help to move back into the city while the blacks who live there are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13.5% of the nation is black, yet they account for over 50% of the crimes committed, sup?
> 
> Criminal problem going on there or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sup is that what you said isn't the case.
Click to expand...

I'm taking a black girl to cedar point this weekend. Do you think I should tell her my theory on what's wrong with the black community??

She's a single mom too. Has two grown daughters. I'm curious how her daughters are doing? I know she's struggling. In her 40s and said she couldn't afford to go because she just had to pay her car registration and insurance.

I am so glad I went to college. They say people who go to college will make a million dollars more than someone who doesn't and that includes blacks. So maybe her mother should have emphasized education more than she did.

I wonder if her daughters are single mothers.

If she had a husband, no kids or a degree she wouldn't be so broke, correct? Yet you claim these things aren't the problem? Instead you think their problem is white people? You're delusional. 

Give me any one person as an example and I can look at their life and tell you what they did wrong. Probably white people have nothing to do with the situation they are in


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it matters.  It also matters
> 
> Hispanic and Latino Americans amount to 17% of the population, making up the largest ethnic minority. The White, non-Hispanic or Latino population make up *62.6%*of the nation's total, with the total White population (including White Hispanics and Latinos) being 77%.
> 
> Blacks make up 13%.  So it matters that blacks make up 37% of the prison population.
> 
> But you guys will say whites make up 58% of the prison population.  But don't you get that blacks should only be 13% of the prison population?
> 
> I'm just saying, percentages do matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Percentages don't matter when you ignore the well known RACISM in the criminal justice system to make this stupid ass argument.
> 
> Now if you wan to argue this arguing based upon percentages of incarcerated blacks as opposed to the percentage of the over all black population is not the most accurate measure. There are  approximately 745,000 blacks in prison, there are 40 million black people. The number of incarcerated blacks actually equals 0.018625 percent of the black population. That's how much of the black populations is actually in prison. Not 37 percent. So then if you want to talk about this from a population perspective then measure the number who are incarcerated against the overall population  instead of making claims about overall population's  based upon percentages of people who are incarcerated. 37 percent of all blacks are not incarcerated! 13 percent of all blacks are not incarcerated either. 0.018625 percent of all blacks are in prison. Again, 0.018625 of al blacks are in prison.
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Since percentages do matter, remember this one *0.018625.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then clearly America is not a racist country when only 0.018625% of blacks are in prison.
> 
> Sounds like "they" are just using this as a wedge issue to divide us.  They're telling us that black people are getting unfairly shot by cops when if you look at the % it's only 0.000615% of blacks that get shot by cops.
> 
> And they're telling us whites how dangerous black neighborhoods are to get us to vote Republican when in reality black neighborhoods are more safe than white neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America is a racist nation.  The 13 percent argument is proof of that.
> 
> They are telling YOU these things. What we see are unarmed blacks getting shot up by police for no reason, and it doesn't matter who small that number is, unless it's zero, its a problem. They are not using anything, you do not have to believe what you do, but you choose to do so to such an extent that you feel this is the message you must peach to blacks that's so important we must deny all of what we have seen to follow your message. We blacks have known these were lies  since the lie of how we were inferior led to slavery. Whites have been the ones with the mental issues which allow them to actually believe they were superior just because of their skin color. And because of this disorder, opportunities for blacks have been denied and damages caused by years of racist laws and policies have not been fixed.
> 
> So if there is a moral problem that has caused problems for blacks it comes from whites. It is not illegitimacy and fatherless homes, it is whites who make up policy and continue doing so to create a disadvantage for people of color on purpose and to the advantage of whites such as what's happening in Detroit right now whereby whites are getting tax incentives and other economic help to move back into the city while the blacks who live there are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13.5% of the nation is black, yet they account for over 50% of the crimes committed, sup?
> 
> Criminal problem going on there or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sup is that what you said isn't the case.
Click to expand...


Let me give you an example of how it's their fault not whiteys.

I was born in the hood, to two parents.  The person I am referring to was not.  They had 1 mom and dad every other weekend.  My parents didn't go to college either but they pushed us to "do something, anything".  I can't say they thought I would go to college but because a lot of my peers were going, and because I got a wrestling scholarship, I went to college.  But even if I didn't my parents would have asked, "what are you going to do with your life?"  It seems a lot of poor black people aren't asking this.  I lived in an all black neighborhood.  High poverty, crime, etc.  Lots of good people too but we aren't knocking them.  They're just good black people who happen to live in a poor black community.  Most people are this but again, we aren't talking about them.

Anyways, take the girl I'm seeing.  She's a single mom.  When she was a kid, did she have 2 parents?  I'll find out and get back to you after our date.  Long ride to Cedar Point so I'll get to know her.  And did she take school seriously?  To be honest I didn't but then decided to go to college and figured it out, even though I was a horrible student, I got through it.  And does she have a particular talent?  Not everyone has to go to school.  I know a black guy who makes more than I do selling furnature at Art Van.

I lost my train of thought.  Point is, she or they are born in a shitty situation true but still there is a public school and books and the internet available and it is not white people's fault if ignorant parents have kids and can't help them study.  Successful kids usually have 2 parents who help them with their homework.

And I didn't have kids to hold me down.  She can't afford her car payment and insurance and go to cedar point? Who's fault is that?  Come on man!  Everyone has to take responsibility for their own situation.  What advice would you give her daughters?  Would you tell them to be single moms and not go to college?  Well that's what they are doing.  Who's fault is that?  If she didn't have 2 kids by herself she wouldn't have had to buy baby food and diapers 20 years ago.  She could have put that money in the bank.  LOL


----------



## AKIP

Here is what you do not get. This is a WHITE WORLD. When you grow up white, you are growing up looking like the people who run the world. You get the benefit of white history.....from Greeks to the Romans to Europeans.....all of Western civilization is in your image and all the things accomplished are said to be accomplished by people who look like you. Hence, you are conditioned to believe, consciously and subconsciously, that you should achieve more than others. High expectations comes with being white. There is nothing worse than a failed white person because of those high expectations placed on those who are conditioned to believe that their group is SUPERIOR. Therefore, it becomes a self fulfilling prophecy.  

Contrast that with the world the black person sees. Mind you.....this is a world we are looking at post racial enslavement, colonization and European imperialism, that impacted all parts of the world. Thus, the black person does not see their history of achievement and are told they have no such history. There is no black greatness in history. When you look at Africa, the cradle and roots of black people (actually all people) the imagery is always that of poverty, hunger, famine, war, lack of modernization etc. When you look at the images on the news you see the negative social aspects looking more like you than others. In other words, the conditioning a black person gets living in this world is radically different from the conditioning white people get in this world because the images of those that look like them are starkly different. Society conditions blacks to believe that they are nothing and have contributed nothing to this world we live. Whites are conditioned to believe that the greatness of the world IS THEIR CREATION....meaning that they are GREAT. Hence, growing up poor and white still comes with advantages of growing up poor and black because of the images. 

We are all programed subliminally. Whites are being subliminally programmed that they are great and should achieve great things. Blacks are subliminally programmed that they are inferior and do negative things. I am not saying that this programming is all intentional either. A lot of it is simply the way things look after centuries of racial oppression, colonization and imperialism by whites. 


That having been said.....why are you calling a 40 year old or more black women......a "girl"? You sound more like you are going on a social experiment than a date. Maybe I am missing something because I only read your last post.....but after reading that it just does not sound like you respect her......and if you do not respect her....what is your agenda for dating her?


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> Here is what you do not get. This is a WHITE WORLD. When you grow up white, you are growing up looking like the people who run the world. You get the benefit of white history.....from Greeks to the Romans to Europeans.....all of Western civilization is in your image and all the things accomplished are said to be accomplished by people who look like you. Hence, you are conditioned to believe, consciously and subconsciously, that you should achieve more than others. High expectations comes with being white. There is nothing worse than a failed white person because of those high expectations placed on those who are conditioned to believe that their group is SUPERIOR. Therefore, it becomes a self fulfilling prophecy.
> 
> Contrast that with the world the black person sees. Mind you.....this is a world we are looking at post racial enslavement, colonization and European imperialism, that impacted all parts of the world. Thus, the black person does not see their history of achievement and are told they have no such history. There is no black greatness in history. When you look at Africa, the cradle and roots of black people (actually all people) the imagery is always that of poverty, hunger, famine, war, lack of modernization etc. When you look at the images on the news you see the negative social aspects looking more like you than others. In other words, the conditioning a black person gets living in this world is radically different from the conditioning white people get in this world because the images of those that look like them are starkly different. Society conditions blacks to believe that they are nothing and have contributed nothing to this world we live. Whites are conditioned to believe that the greatness of the world IS THEIR CREATION....meaning that they are GREAT. Hence, growing up poor and white still comes with advantages of growing up poor and black because of the images.
> 
> We are all programed subliminally. Whites are being subliminally programmed that they are great and should achieve great things. Blacks are subliminally programmed that they are inferior and do negative things. I am not saying that this programming is all intentional either. A lot of it is simply the way things look after centuries of racial oppression, colonization and imperialism by whites.
> 
> 
> That having been said.....why are you calling a 40 year old or more black women......a "girl"? You sound more like you are going on a social experiment than a date. Maybe I am missing something because I only read your last post.....but after reading that it just does not sound like you respect her......and if you do not respect her....what is your agenda for dating her?



Do black people believe they have no chance at a good life?  Then they have victim mentality.  They need to stop thinking this way.  Half of it's not even true.  Sure there are racists out there and yes this is a white run country that treats "the black community" as a second class community no doubt, but that doesn't mean people living in that community can't be good citizens.  In fact you all admit most of them are, right?  So I'm only criticizing the black community because it has victim mentality.  They have been victimized for sure but that doesn't mean they have to have victim mentality.  

I've told people before, I don't discriminate or have negative feelings towards any individual no matter the race, creed, color or sexual orientation.  Most black people I have met are wonderful people.  I bitch about the black community, the Jewish community, the arab or muslim community.  I knock their communities. 

Interesting that my black buddy who introduced me to her has the same criticisms of the black community.  It's why he moved from Detroit to Metro Detroit.  He works hard and is a good man.  

No I didn't mean anything by it when I called her a girl.  Don't be so sensitive.

P.S.  My aunt was a single mom.  Her daughter was a single mom.  And her grandkid is being raised by a single mom because my cousin is a piece of shit.  Anyways, we are trying to get his daughter to not repeat the same mistakes her dad, grandmother and great grandmother did.  So we are giving her all the same advice I'm giving to the poor black community.  Don't have kids until you are married.  Go to school or take school seriously.  Why is this good advice for her but not poor black people?  She's poor white trash and we are trying to tell her she has to end the cycle herself.  And don't blame anyone but your parents.  Is the government and corporations partially to blame because they sent all our blue collar jobs overseas?  Yes sure.  But what do you expect the government to do about it?  I too got fucked by Bushanomics.  I struggled too to get out of the mess Bush put me in.  I don't disagree with most everything you guys say but what I'm telling you is that the black community is half doing it to themselves.  They need to change their behavior and you guys get offended and suggest they don't?  Wrong!  Just like my cousins kid needs to make sure she doesn't get knocked up before she can afford to have a kid. If she does then she's the reason her kid will grow up to be a loser.

If you are poor and want to have kids of course it's going to be harder for you than it is for a middle class or rich person.  Too fucking bad.  Has nothing to do with being black.  And this is why middle class women stop after having 1 or 2 kids. Poor people don't give a fuck because they are already poor.  They forget if they have too many kids they can't possibly raise any of them right.  

And my parents had me when they were poor too.  What did they do?  They got out of poverty.  They should have got out of poverty first then had kids but they didn't.  But still they did the right things, stayed together, saved, they were strict with us, etc....


----------



## AKIP

Saying that black people have a victim mentality is like saying that people who have been to war have a post-traumatic stress mentality. Duh….when you are HUMAN and are exposed to certain stimuli a certain percentage of people will manifest psychological mutations and if a good number of them manifest this psychological mutation then it can become a cultural mutation as well. News flash: Actions ALWAYS create reactions! The “victim mentality”, as you see it, is par for the human course when exposed to a certain history, just like post-traumatic stress mentality is par for the course of exposure to war.  Again, actions create reaction and its disparaging and offensive to talk of things like a “victim mentality” among blacks as if it is abnormal for a group of victimized people (for over 300 year)….to feel like they are victims. If you knew anything about human nature…….you would understand that such is NORMAL…and not “Black”. It’s as normal as the “flight or fight” response of humans. Action…..reaction. There is no “black reaction”….only “human reaction”. Thus, if black people are different in their mentality and behavior, it’s not their blackness that is the root of the issue, but what has acted upon black people more than others (in degree or kind) that manifested a distinction with a difference between blacks and others.

What I am saying to you is that black people in America do not live in a world where the optics show them in a positive light relative to the optics of those who are white in this world. When you look at the world…..everything black is labeled as poor and dysfunctional. Black nations and people are seen as poor, incompetent and corrupt. Black run cities (majority black) are seen as poor incompetent and corrupt. We are said to not have any history of achievement or greatness. Images are subliminal and powerful. It really does not matter if there is opportunity to reach the mountain top if you have been conditioned to believe that you cannot. White people are conditioned to believe that they are a people who not only reach mountaintops……but go even further. You do that by making everything that is good in your image and then casting aspersion upon others for NOT contributing. That is why it is imperative that black people affirm their blackness and greatness. Why do you think IM2 spends so much time doing that?  Black people who don’t teach their kids the greatness of being black……..are the problem demographic., because their kids succumb to the subliminal programming that makes blacks feel that are naturally dysfunctional and thus it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. Note the video I posted of kids and how they see things. Black is just seen as inferior and bad.....regardless of what race of people is seeing it. The fact that you know of some black people who say that blacks have a negative mentality is only more proof. We, as black people, are not exempt from the conditioning that says we are inferior. We buy into as much as others do...which is double problematic and again why black people need to affirm, love, educate and embrace black people in unity to break free of that mentality.


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Percentages don't matter when you ignore the well known RACISM in the criminal justice system to make this stupid ass argument.
> 
> Now if you wan to argue this arguing based upon percentages of incarcerated blacks as opposed to the percentage of the over all black population is not the most accurate measure. There are  approximately 745,000 blacks in prison, there are 40 million black people. The number of incarcerated blacks actually equals 0.018625 percent of the black population. That's how much of the black populations is actually in prison. Not 37 percent. So then if you want to talk about this from a population perspective then measure the number who are incarcerated against the overall population  instead of making claims about overall population's  based upon percentages of people who are incarcerated. 37 percent of all blacks are not incarcerated! 13 percent of all blacks are not incarcerated either. 0.018625 percent of all blacks are in prison. Again, 0.018625 of al blacks are in prison.
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Since percentages do matter, remember this one *0.018625.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then clearly America is not a racist country when only 0.018625% of blacks are in prison.
> 
> Sounds like "they" are just using this as a wedge issue to divide us.  They're telling us that black people are getting unfairly shot by cops when if you look at the % it's only 0.000615% of blacks that get shot by cops.
> 
> And they're telling us whites how dangerous black neighborhoods are to get us to vote Republican when in reality black neighborhoods are more safe than white neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America is a racist nation.  The 13 percent argument is proof of that.
> 
> They are telling YOU these things. What we see are unarmed blacks getting shot up by police for no reason, and it doesn't matter who small that number is, unless it's zero, its a problem. They are not using anything, you do not have to believe what you do, but you choose to do so to such an extent that you feel this is the message you must peach to blacks that's so important we must deny all of what we have seen to follow your message. We blacks have known these were lies  since the lie of how we were inferior led to slavery. Whites have been the ones with the mental issues which allow them to actually believe they were superior just because of their skin color. And because of this disorder, opportunities for blacks have been denied and damages caused by years of racist laws and policies have not been fixed.
> 
> So if there is a moral problem that has caused problems for blacks it comes from whites. It is not illegitimacy and fatherless homes, it is whites who make up policy and continue doing so to create a disadvantage for people of color on purpose and to the advantage of whites such as what's happening in Detroit right now whereby whites are getting tax incentives and other economic help to move back into the city while the blacks who live there are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13.5% of the nation is black, yet they account for over 50% of the crimes committed, sup?
> 
> Criminal problem going on there or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sup is that what you said isn't the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm taking a black girl to cedar point this weekend. Do you think I should tell her my theory on what's wrong with the black community??
> 
> She's a single mom too. Has two grown daughters. I'm curious how her daughters are doing? I know she's struggling. In her 40s and said she couldn't afford to go because she just had to pay her car registration and insurance.
> 
> I am so glad I went to college. They say people who go to college will make a million dollars more than someone who doesn't and that includes blacks. So maybe her mother should have emphasized education more than she did.
> 
> I wonder if her daughters are single mothers.
> 
> If she had a husband, no kids or a degree she wouldn't be so broke, correct? Yet you claim these things aren't the problem? Instead you think their problem is white people? You're delusional.
> 
> Give me any one person as an example and I can look at their life and tell you what they did wrong. Probably white people have nothing to do with the situation they are in
Click to expand...


So why are you "taking this black girl" anywhere? 

Is the psychology of this that she is a novelty and you are curious?


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> Saying that black people have a victim mentality is like saying that people who have been to war have a post-traumatic stress mentality. Duh….when you are HUMAN and are exposed to certain stimuli a certain percentage of people will manifest psychological mutations and if a good number of them manifest this psychological mutation then it can become a cultural mutation as well. News flash: Actions ALWAYS create reactions! The “victim mentality”, as you see it, is par for the human course when exposed to a certain history, just like post-traumatic stress mentality is par for the course of exposure to war.  Again, actions create reaction and its disparaging and offensive to talk of things like a “victim mentality” among blacks as if it is abnormal for a group of victimized people (for over 300 year)….to feel like they are victims. If you knew anything about human nature…….you would understand that such is NORMAL…and not “Black”. It’s as normal as the “flight or fight” response of humans. Action…..reaction. There is no “black reaction”….only “human reaction”. Thus, if black people are different in their mentality and behavior, it’s not their blackness that is the root of the issue, but what has acted upon black people more than others (in degree or kind) that manifested a distinction with a difference between blacks and others.
> 
> What I am saying to you is that black people in America do not live in a world where the optics show them in a positive light relative to the optics of those who are white in this world. When you look at the world…..everything black is labeled as poor and dysfunctional. Black nations and people are seen as poor, incompetent and corrupt. Black run cities (majority black) are seen as poor incompetent and corrupt. We are said to not have any history of achievement or greatness. Images are subliminal and powerful. It really does not matter if there is opportunity to reach the mountain top if you have been conditioned to believe that you cannot. White people are conditioned to believe that they are a people who not only reach mountaintops……but go even further. You do that by making everything that is good in your image and then casting aspersion upon others for NOT contributing. That is why it is imperative that black people affirm their blackness and greatness. Why do you think IM2 spends so much time doing that?  Black people who don’t teach their kids the greatness of being black……..are the problem demographic., because their kids succumb to the subliminal programming that makes blacks feel that are naturally dysfunctional and thus it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy.



I know victim mentality is normal and justified when someone is victimized.  Doesn't matter.  We learned this when I was an enrollment counselor at University of Phoenix.  Victims are going to say, "I can't go back to school because...."  They are right.  All those excuses are reasons why they don't go back to school.  But the OWNER mentality person had all that shit going on in their life too.  The difference is they say, "boy it was tough going back to school but I did it regardless".

I'm sorry if it's offensive to tell black people they have victim mentality.  I'm not denying they've been victimized I'm just saying they are using that as an excuse and they are defining themselves by that abuse.

Yes, a rape victim is a great example.  No doubt they've been traumatized.  But some rape victims have victim mentality and some don't.  Some refuse to let that ruin their lives.  If they continue to let that ruin their lives then the rapist is raping them every day.  

Honestly, the time for arguing about it is done.  It's not a question of if what I'm saying is true, it is.  And all the things you guys are saying, I'm not denying it.

Show me one black person who's a victim and I will tell you what that person needs to do to get over it.  Seriously.  If you know of a person who is stuck in victim mentality please tell me that situation you think is so impossible that they can't get out.  And I bet you I can show you how they are probably more responsible for the situation they are in than white people are.  Their parents too.  Their parents want to blame whites because they don't want to blame themselves.


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> Saying that black people have a victim mentality is like saying that people who have been to war have a post-traumatic stress mentality. Duh….when you are HUMAN and are exposed to certain stimuli a certain percentage of people will manifest psychological mutations and if a good number of them manifest this psychological mutation then it can become a cultural mutation as well. News flash: Actions ALWAYS create reactions! The “victim mentality”, as you see it, is par for the human course when exposed to a certain history, just like post-traumatic stress mentality is par for the course of exposure to war.  Again, actions create reaction and its disparaging and offensive to talk of things like a “victim mentality” among blacks as if it is abnormal for a group of victimized people (for over 300 year)….to feel like they are victims. If you knew anything about human nature…….you would understand that such is NORMAL…and not “Black”. It’s as normal as the “flight or fight” response of humans. Action…..reaction. There is no “black reaction”….only “human reaction”. Thus, if black people are different in their mentality and behavior, it’s not their blackness that is the root of the issue, but what has acted upon black people more than others (in degree or kind) that manifested a distinction with a difference between blacks and others.
> 
> What I am saying to you is that black people in America do not live in a world where the optics show them in a positive light relative to the optics of those who are white in this world. When you look at the world…..everything black is labeled as poor and dysfunctional. Black nations and people are seen as poor, incompetent and corrupt. Black run cities (majority black) are seen as poor incompetent and corrupt. We are said to not have any history of achievement or greatness. Images are subliminal and powerful. It really does not matter if there is opportunity to reach the mountain top if you have been conditioned to believe that you cannot. White people are conditioned to believe that they are a people who not only reach mountaintops……but go even further. You do that by making everything that is good in your image and then casting aspersion upon others for NOT contributing. That is why it is imperative that black people affirm their blackness and greatness. Why do you think IM2 spends so much time doing that?  Black people who don’t teach their kids the greatness of being black……..are the problem demographic., because their kids succumb to the subliminal programming that makes blacks feel that are naturally dysfunctional and thus it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. Note the video I posted of kids and how they see things. Black is just seen as inferior and bad.....regardless of what race of people is seeing it. The fact that you know of some black people who say that blacks have a negative mentality is only more proof. We, as black people, are not exempt from the conditioning that says we are inferior. We buy into as much as others do...which is double problematic and again why black people need to affirm, love, educate and embrace black people in unity to break free of that mentality.



I'm sorry but we can't help but to look at Detroit, Saginaw and Flint and think that blacks are not good citizens.  I would think that is more the reason to show us whites that isn't true.  I'm not denying that the poverty and crime comes from lack of opportunities in those areas.  So either develop those opportunities yourselves or get out.  Many Detroiters took my advice after the 2007 crash. They left.  About 750,000 of them left for better opportunities elsewhere.

I'm sorry us whites created the ghettos and I'm sorry a lot of hiring managers are racist.  Not denying it.  I'm just telling you what I think black communities have to do in order to overcome on their own, before whitey starts doing the right thing.  I wouldn't hold my breath.  For example I told someone yesterday a company is not going to open up a factory in a high crime area.  No way.  You have to get the crime down and THEN companies will come.


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then clearly America is not a racist country when only 0.018625% of blacks are in prison.
> 
> Sounds like "they" are just using this as a wedge issue to divide us.  They're telling us that black people are getting unfairly shot by cops when if you look at the % it's only 0.000615% of blacks that get shot by cops.
> 
> And they're telling us whites how dangerous black neighborhoods are to get us to vote Republican when in reality black neighborhoods are more safe than white neighborhoods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America is a racist nation.  The 13 percent argument is proof of that.
> 
> They are telling YOU these things. What we see are unarmed blacks getting shot up by police for no reason, and it doesn't matter who small that number is, unless it's zero, its a problem. They are not using anything, you do not have to believe what you do, but you choose to do so to such an extent that you feel this is the message you must peach to blacks that's so important we must deny all of what we have seen to follow your message. We blacks have known these were lies  since the lie of how we were inferior led to slavery. Whites have been the ones with the mental issues which allow them to actually believe they were superior just because of their skin color. And because of this disorder, opportunities for blacks have been denied and damages caused by years of racist laws and policies have not been fixed.
> 
> So if there is a moral problem that has caused problems for blacks it comes from whites. It is not illegitimacy and fatherless homes, it is whites who make up policy and continue doing so to create a disadvantage for people of color on purpose and to the advantage of whites such as what's happening in Detroit right now whereby whites are getting tax incentives and other economic help to move back into the city while the blacks who live there are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13.5% of the nation is black, yet they account for over 50% of the crimes committed, sup?
> 
> Criminal problem going on there or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sup is that what you said isn't the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm taking a black girl to cedar point this weekend. Do you think I should tell her my theory on what's wrong with the black community??
> 
> She's a single mom too. Has two grown daughters. I'm curious how her daughters are doing? I know she's struggling. In her 40s and said she couldn't afford to go because she just had to pay her car registration and insurance.
> 
> I am so glad I went to college. They say people who go to college will make a million dollars more than someone who doesn't and that includes blacks. So maybe her mother should have emphasized education more than she did.
> 
> I wonder if her daughters are single mothers.
> 
> If she had a husband, no kids or a degree she wouldn't be so broke, correct? Yet you claim these things aren't the problem? Instead you think their problem is white people? You're delusional.
> 
> Give me any one person as an example and I can look at their life and tell you what they did wrong. Probably white people have nothing to do with the situation they are in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why are you "taking this black girl" anywhere?
> 
> Is the psychology of this that she is a novelty and you are curious?
Click to expand...


No I've dated black women before.  She might be a nice person.  BUT, I'm getting the sense she might be like all the other black girls I've dated.  "buy me this and buy me that"  None of them have had money.  

I'm watching the bachelorette





Only one black guy left out of 4 guys.  She's got the jungle fever.  And every time she dumps a black guy it's because she can tell they aren't interested in a commitment.  They just want to be her future baby daddy.


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> Saying that black people have a victim mentality is like saying that people who have been to war have a post-traumatic stress mentality. Duh….when you are HUMAN and are exposed to certain stimuli a certain percentage of people will manifest psychological mutations and if a good number of them manifest this psychological mutation then it can become a cultural mutation as well. News flash: Actions ALWAYS create reactions! The “victim mentality”, as you see it, is par for the human course when exposed to a certain history, just like post-traumatic stress mentality is par for the course of exposure to war.  Again, actions create reaction and its disparaging and offensive to talk of things like a “victim mentality” among blacks as if it is abnormal for a group of victimized people (for over 300 year)….to feel like they are victims. If you knew anything about human nature…….you would understand that such is NORMAL…and not “Black”. It’s as normal as the “flight or fight” response of humans. Action…..reaction. There is no “black reaction”….only “human reaction”. Thus, if black people are different in their mentality and behavior, it’s not their blackness that is the root of the issue, but what has acted upon black people more than others (in degree or kind) that manifested a distinction with a difference between blacks and others.
> 
> What I am saying to you is that black people in America do not live in a world where the optics show them in a positive light relative to the optics of those who are white in this world. When you look at the world…..everything black is labeled as poor and dysfunctional. Black nations and people are seen as poor, incompetent and corrupt. Black run cities (majority black) are seen as poor incompetent and corrupt. We are said to not have any history of achievement or greatness. Images are subliminal and powerful. It really does not matter if there is opportunity to reach the mountain top if you have been conditioned to believe that you cannot. White people are conditioned to believe that they are a people who not only reach mountaintops……but go even further. You do that by making everything that is good in your image and then casting aspersion upon others for NOT contributing. That is why it is imperative that black people affirm their blackness and greatness. Why do you think IM2 spends so much time doing that?  Black people who don’t teach their kids the greatness of being black……..are the problem demographic., because their kids succumb to the subliminal programming that makes blacks feel that are naturally dysfunctional and thus it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. Note the video I posted of kids and how they see things. Black is just seen as inferior and bad.....regardless of what race of people is seeing it. The fact that you know of some black people who say that blacks have a negative mentality is only more proof. We, as black people, are not exempt from the conditioning that says we are inferior. We buy into as much as others do...which is double problematic and again why black people need to affirm, love, educate and embrace black people in unity to break free of that mentality.



No.  PTSD for someone who went to war is not the same thing as all the poor black people living in the ghetto.  Someone who lives in the ghetto that has been taught by their friends family and peers that they aint nothing and will never be nothing is not the same thing.  Half of that shit they are doing to themselves.  But when someone goes to war and is traumatized, they sort of have an excuse.

I don't completely disagree with you all but I'm just saying you need to stop making excuses.  Or, everytime  you say, "life isn't fair because....."  always finish the sentence with BUT, what I did to overcome it was.....

Otherwise you are just being a victim.


----------



## AKIP

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is a racist nation.  The 13 percent argument is proof of that.
> 
> They are telling YOU these things. What we see are unarmed blacks getting shot up by police for no reason, and it doesn't matter who small that number is, unless it's zero, its a problem. They are not using anything, you do not have to believe what you do, but you choose to do so to such an extent that you feel this is the message you must peach to blacks that's so important we must deny all of what we have seen to follow your message. We blacks have known these were lies  since the lie of how we were inferior led to slavery. Whites have been the ones with the mental issues which allow them to actually believe they were superior just because of their skin color. And because of this disorder, opportunities for blacks have been denied and damages caused by years of racist laws and policies have not been fixed.
> 
> So if there is a moral problem that has caused problems for blacks it comes from whites. It is not illegitimacy and fatherless homes, it is whites who make up policy and continue doing so to create a disadvantage for people of color on purpose and to the advantage of whites such as what's happening in Detroit right now whereby whites are getting tax incentives and other economic help to move back into the city while the blacks who live there are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13.5% of the nation is black, yet they account for over 50% of the crimes committed, sup?
> 
> Criminal problem going on there or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sup is that what you said isn't the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm taking a black girl to cedar point this weekend. Do you think I should tell her my theory on what's wrong with the black community??
> 
> She's a single mom too. Has two grown daughters. I'm curious how her daughters are doing? I know she's struggling. In her 40s and said she couldn't afford to go because she just had to pay her car registration and insurance.
> 
> I am so glad I went to college. They say people who go to college will make a million dollars more than someone who doesn't and that includes blacks. So maybe her mother should have emphasized education more than she did.
> 
> I wonder if her daughters are single mothers.
> 
> If she had a husband, no kids or a degree she wouldn't be so broke, correct? Yet you claim these things aren't the problem? Instead you think their problem is white people? You're delusional.
> 
> Give me any one person as an example and I can look at their life and tell you what they did wrong. Probably white people have nothing to do with the situation they are in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why are you "taking this black girl" anywhere?
> 
> Is the psychology of this that she is a novelty and you are curious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I've dated black women before.  She might be a nice person.  BUT, I'm getting the sense she might be like all the other black girls I've dated.  "buy me this and buy me that"  None of them have had money.
> 
> I'm watching the bachelorette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one black guy left out of 4 guys.  She's got the jungle fever.  And every time she dumps a black guy it's because she can tell they aren't interested in a commitment.  They just want to be her future baby daddy.
Click to expand...


A lot of people feel comfortable that they are not racist because they fool themselves with "black friends" and dating blacks. Well.....take a look of one of Dylann Roofs good friends.


----------



## AKIP

sealybobo said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying that black people have a victim mentality is like saying that people who have been to war have a post-traumatic stress mentality. Duh….when you are HUMAN and are exposed to certain stimuli a certain percentage of people will manifest psychological mutations and if a good number of them manifest this psychological mutation then it can become a cultural mutation as well. News flash: Actions ALWAYS create reactions! The “victim mentality”, as you see it, is par for the human course when exposed to a certain history, just like post-traumatic stress mentality is par for the course of exposure to war.  Again, actions create reaction and its disparaging and offensive to talk of things like a “victim mentality” among blacks as if it is abnormal for a group of victimized people (for over 300 year)….to feel like they are victims. If you knew anything about human nature…….you would understand that such is NORMAL…and not “Black”. It’s as normal as the “flight or fight” response of humans. Action…..reaction. There is no “black reaction”….only “human reaction”. Thus, if black people are different in their mentality and behavior, it’s not their blackness that is the root of the issue, but what has acted upon black people more than others (in degree or kind) that manifested a distinction with a difference between blacks and others.
> 
> What I am saying to you is that black people in America do not live in a world where the optics show them in a positive light relative to the optics of those who are white in this world. When you look at the world…..everything black is labeled as poor and dysfunctional. Black nations and people are seen as poor, incompetent and corrupt. Black run cities (majority black) are seen as poor incompetent and corrupt. We are said to not have any history of achievement or greatness. Images are subliminal and powerful. It really does not matter if there is opportunity to reach the mountain top if you have been conditioned to believe that you cannot. White people are conditioned to believe that they are a people who not only reach mountaintops……but go even further. You do that by making everything that is good in your image and then casting aspersion upon others for NOT contributing. That is why it is imperative that black people affirm their blackness and greatness. Why do you think IM2 spends so much time doing that?  Black people who don’t teach their kids the greatness of being black……..are the problem demographic., because their kids succumb to the subliminal programming that makes blacks feel that are naturally dysfunctional and thus it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. Note the video I posted of kids and how they see things. Black is just seen as inferior and bad.....regardless of what race of people is seeing it. The fact that you know of some black people who say that blacks have a negative mentality is only more proof. We, as black people, are not exempt from the conditioning that says we are inferior. We buy into as much as others do...which is double problematic and again why black people need to affirm, love, educate and embrace black people in unity to break free of that mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  PTSD for someone who went to war is not the same thing as all the poor black people living in the ghetto.  Someone who lives in the ghetto that has been taught by their friends family and peers that they aint nothing and will never be nothing is not the same thing.  Half of that shit they are doing to themselves.  But when someone goes to war and is traumatized, they sort of have an excuse.
> 
> I don't completely disagree with you all but I'm just saying you need to stop making excuses.  Or, everytime  you say, "life isn't fair because....."  always finish the sentence with BUT, what I did to overcome it was.....
> 
> Otherwise you are just being a victim.
Click to expand...


Who taught the people who are telling their kids that they will not be nothing? Who taught the grand parents, who then taught the parents? Who taught the great grand parents, who then taught the grand parents, who then taught the parents, who then taught the kids growing up in the ghetto today that they could never be anything? What was the condition of the antecedents in this nation and what impact on their views did it have and what did they pass on to their kids? Where did it go wrong in that chain? When did the chain get poisoned?

We live in a continuum of actions begetting reactions. That continuum manifest over time. Hence, the past has great influence on the present from this continuum. There is no EXCUSES. There is only human actions and human reactions. There are no "black reactions, but only "human reaction".

Implicit in the criticism of black people is the assumption that other races going through the exact same thing as our history, would not now have a victim mentality, make excuses and would be socioeconomically on par with everyone else. Every time you call out black people, by making a distinction, without given credit to the actions that created the reaction.....you are making black seem naturally dysfunctional relative to others.


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is a racist nation.  The 13 percent argument is proof of that.
> 
> They are telling YOU these things. What we see are unarmed blacks getting shot up by police for no reason, and it doesn't matter who small that number is, unless it's zero, its a problem. They are not using anything, you do not have to believe what you do, but you choose to do so to such an extent that you feel this is the message you must peach to blacks that's so important we must deny all of what we have seen to follow your message. We blacks have known these were lies  since the lie of how we were inferior led to slavery. Whites have been the ones with the mental issues which allow them to actually believe they were superior just because of their skin color. And because of this disorder, opportunities for blacks have been denied and damages caused by years of racist laws and policies have not been fixed.
> 
> So if there is a moral problem that has caused problems for blacks it comes from whites. It is not illegitimacy and fatherless homes, it is whites who make up policy and continue doing so to create a disadvantage for people of color on purpose and to the advantage of whites such as what's happening in Detroit right now whereby whites are getting tax incentives and other economic help to move back into the city while the blacks who live there are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13.5% of the nation is black, yet they account for over 50% of the crimes committed, sup?
> 
> Criminal problem going on there or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sup is that what you said isn't the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm taking a black girl to cedar point this weekend. Do you think I should tell her my theory on what's wrong with the black community??
> 
> She's a single mom too. Has two grown daughters. I'm curious how her daughters are doing? I know she's struggling. In her 40s and said she couldn't afford to go because she just had to pay her car registration and insurance.
> 
> I am so glad I went to college. They say people who go to college will make a million dollars more than someone who doesn't and that includes blacks. So maybe her mother should have emphasized education more than she did.
> 
> I wonder if her daughters are single mothers.
> 
> If she had a husband, no kids or a degree she wouldn't be so broke, correct? Yet you claim these things aren't the problem? Instead you think their problem is white people? You're delusional.
> 
> Give me any one person as an example and I can look at their life and tell you what they did wrong. Probably white people have nothing to do with the situation they are in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why are you "taking this black girl" anywhere?
> 
> Is the psychology of this that she is a novelty and you are curious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I've dated black women before.  She might be a nice person.  BUT, I'm getting the sense she might be like all the other black girls I've dated.  "buy me this and buy me that"  None of them have had money.
> 
> I'm watching the bachelorette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one black guy left out of 4 guys.  She's got the jungle fever.  And every time she dumps a black guy it's because she can tell they aren't interested in a commitment.  They just want to be her future baby daddy.
Click to expand...


So if the common denominator is them asking you to buy them things, maybe you are sending an unconscious message that you are ok with them asking.


----------



## oldsoul

IM2 said:


> *There Are 2 Million Black-Owned Businesses In The U.S. — 10 Little Known Facts About Black Entrepreneurs*
> 
> According to the United States Census Bureau, there are more than 2 million businesses in the country that are owned by African Americans. That statistic dispels a lot of rumors that African Americans are not successful in business. On the contrary, Black-owned businesses are a huge asset to the U.S. economy. But wait there’s more!
> 
> Here are 10 more little-known facts about Black businesses:
> 
> There Are 2 Million Black-Owned Businesses In The U.S. — 10 Facts


How can this be. As you said, This IS a RACIST nation....


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying that black people have a victim mentality is like saying that people who have been to war have a post-traumatic stress mentality. Duh….when you are HUMAN and are exposed to certain stimuli a certain percentage of people will manifest psychological mutations and if a good number of them manifest this psychological mutation then it can become a cultural mutation as well. News flash: Actions ALWAYS create reactions! The “victim mentality”, as you see it, is par for the human course when exposed to a certain history, just like post-traumatic stress mentality is par for the course of exposure to war.  Again, actions create reaction and its disparaging and offensive to talk of things like a “victim mentality” among blacks as if it is abnormal for a group of victimized people (for over 300 year)….to feel like they are victims. If you knew anything about human nature…….you would understand that such is NORMAL…and not “Black”. It’s as normal as the “flight or fight” response of humans. Action…..reaction. There is no “black reaction”….only “human reaction”. Thus, if black people are different in their mentality and behavior, it’s not their blackness that is the root of the issue, but what has acted upon black people more than others (in degree or kind) that manifested a distinction with a difference between blacks and others.
> 
> What I am saying to you is that black people in America do not live in a world where the optics show them in a positive light relative to the optics of those who are white in this world. When you look at the world…..everything black is labeled as poor and dysfunctional. Black nations and people are seen as poor, incompetent and corrupt. Black run cities (majority black) are seen as poor incompetent and corrupt. We are said to not have any history of achievement or greatness. Images are subliminal and powerful. It really does not matter if there is opportunity to reach the mountain top if you have been conditioned to believe that you cannot. White people are conditioned to believe that they are a people who not only reach mountaintops……but go even further. You do that by making everything that is good in your image and then casting aspersion upon others for NOT contributing. That is why it is imperative that black people affirm their blackness and greatness. Why do you think IM2 spends so much time doing that?  Black people who don’t teach their kids the greatness of being black……..are the problem demographic., because their kids succumb to the subliminal programming that makes blacks feel that are naturally dysfunctional and thus it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. Note the video I posted of kids and how they see things. Black is just seen as inferior and bad.....regardless of what race of people is seeing it. The fact that you know of some black people who say that blacks have a negative mentality is only more proof. We, as black people, are not exempt from the conditioning that says we are inferior. We buy into as much as others do...which is double problematic and again why black people need to affirm, love, educate and embrace black people in unity to break free of that mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  PTSD for someone who went to war is not the same thing as all the poor black people living in the ghetto.  Someone who lives in the ghetto that has been taught by their friends family and peers that they aint nothing and will never be nothing is not the same thing.  Half of that shit they are doing to themselves.  But when someone goes to war and is traumatized, they sort of have an excuse.
> 
> I don't completely disagree with you all but I'm just saying you need to stop making excuses.  Or, everytime  you say, "life isn't fair because....."  always finish the sentence with BUT, what I did to overcome it was.....
> 
> Otherwise you are just being a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who taught the people who are telling their kids that they will not be nothing? Who taught the grand parents, who then taught the parents? Who taught the great grand parents, who then taught the grand parents, who then taught the parents, who then taught the kids growing up in the ghetto today that they could never be anything? What was the condition of the antecedents in this nation and what impact on their views did it have and what did they pass on to their kids? Where did it go wrong in that chain? When did the chain get poisoned?
> 
> We live in a continuum of actions begetting reactions. That continuum manifest over time. Hence, the past has great influence on the present from this continuum. There is no EXCUSES. There is only human actions and human reactions. There are no "black reactions, but only "human reaction".
> 
> Implicit in the criticism of black people is the assumption that other races going through the exact same thing as our history, would not now have a victim mentality, make excuses and would be socioeconomically on par with everyone else. Every time you call out black people, by making a distinction, without given credit to the actions that created the reaction.....you are making black seem naturally dysfunctional relative to others.
Click to expand...


Well I sometimes do wonder how Asians or Indians or Jews would have handled it.  Would they have developed the ubonics?  Actually, there are asian gangs so that blows my theory.

You made a lot of great points.  Do I think I would handle it better if I went through what black people went through? I would be wrong to say I would handle it better.  How do I know I would handle it better?  I don't.

All I am saying is poor black people need to stop having kids they can't afford and won't raise.  Poor white people need to do this too if they want to get out of poverty.  It's a winning formula.  But from what I see the black communities are saying "whites are keeping us down" and poor white communities seem to believe that the rich are keeping them down.  I tend to agree that the rich are keeping all poor people down.  

Anyways, you made a lot of good points and I know in order for things to be right whites need to change.  I'm just telling black people what they need to do in the meantime.  Do you disagree?  Do you deny too that fatherlessness is a problem in poor communities?  Do you think lack of education is a problem in poor communities?  I do.


----------



## sealybobo

Maybe I'll stop saying "the problem with the black community" and say "the problem with poor people of all colors"  Better?


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 13.5% of the nation is black, yet they account for over 50% of the crimes committed, sup?
> 
> Criminal problem going on there or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sup is that what you said isn't the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm taking a black girl to cedar point this weekend. Do you think I should tell her my theory on what's wrong with the black community??
> 
> She's a single mom too. Has two grown daughters. I'm curious how her daughters are doing? I know she's struggling. In her 40s and said she couldn't afford to go because she just had to pay her car registration and insurance.
> 
> I am so glad I went to college. They say people who go to college will make a million dollars more than someone who doesn't and that includes blacks. So maybe her mother should have emphasized education more than she did.
> 
> I wonder if her daughters are single mothers.
> 
> If she had a husband, no kids or a degree she wouldn't be so broke, correct? Yet you claim these things aren't the problem? Instead you think their problem is white people? You're delusional.
> 
> Give me any one person as an example and I can look at their life and tell you what they did wrong. Probably white people have nothing to do with the situation they are in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why are you "taking this black girl" anywhere?
> 
> Is the psychology of this that she is a novelty and you are curious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I've dated black women before.  She might be a nice person.  BUT, I'm getting the sense she might be like all the other black girls I've dated.  "buy me this and buy me that"  None of them have had money.
> 
> I'm watching the bachelorette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one black guy left out of 4 guys.  She's got the jungle fever.  And every time she dumps a black guy it's because she can tell they aren't interested in a commitment.  They just want to be her future baby daddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if the common denominator is them asking you to buy them things, maybe you are sending an unconscious message that you are ok with them asking.
Click to expand...


Nope.  I usually dump them after they start asking.  She told me right up front that she didn't have money to go to Cedar Point.  I was going to treat anyways so not a big deal but red flag raised.  Last girl asked for something small first and then all of the sudden she needed her car note paid.  I paid it, but it was December and that was her xmas present.  

I worked with a bunch of black girls years ago.  It's not just me they are asking to "buy them things".  It seems to be the black woman's MO.


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying that black people have a victim mentality is like saying that people who have been to war have a post-traumatic stress mentality. Duh….when you are HUMAN and are exposed to certain stimuli a certain percentage of people will manifest psychological mutations and if a good number of them manifest this psychological mutation then it can become a cultural mutation as well. News flash: Actions ALWAYS create reactions! The “victim mentality”, as you see it, is par for the human course when exposed to a certain history, just like post-traumatic stress mentality is par for the course of exposure to war.  Again, actions create reaction and its disparaging and offensive to talk of things like a “victim mentality” among blacks as if it is abnormal for a group of victimized people (for over 300 year)….to feel like they are victims. If you knew anything about human nature…….you would understand that such is NORMAL…and not “Black”. It’s as normal as the “flight or fight” response of humans. Action…..reaction. There is no “black reaction”….only “human reaction”. Thus, if black people are different in their mentality and behavior, it’s not their blackness that is the root of the issue, but what has acted upon black people more than others (in degree or kind) that manifested a distinction with a difference between blacks and others.
> 
> What I am saying to you is that black people in America do not live in a world where the optics show them in a positive light relative to the optics of those who are white in this world. When you look at the world…..everything black is labeled as poor and dysfunctional. Black nations and people are seen as poor, incompetent and corrupt. Black run cities (majority black) are seen as poor incompetent and corrupt. We are said to not have any history of achievement or greatness. Images are subliminal and powerful. It really does not matter if there is opportunity to reach the mountain top if you have been conditioned to believe that you cannot. White people are conditioned to believe that they are a people who not only reach mountaintops……but go even further. You do that by making everything that is good in your image and then casting aspersion upon others for NOT contributing. That is why it is imperative that black people affirm their blackness and greatness. Why do you think IM2 spends so much time doing that?  Black people who don’t teach their kids the greatness of being black……..are the problem demographic., because their kids succumb to the subliminal programming that makes blacks feel that are naturally dysfunctional and thus it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. Note the video I posted of kids and how they see things. Black is just seen as inferior and bad.....regardless of what race of people is seeing it. The fact that you know of some black people who say that blacks have a negative mentality is only more proof. We, as black people, are not exempt from the conditioning that says we are inferior. We buy into as much as others do...which is double problematic and again why black people need to affirm, love, educate and embrace black people in unity to break free of that mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  PTSD for someone who went to war is not the same thing as all the poor black people living in the ghetto.  Someone who lives in the ghetto that has been taught by their friends family and peers that they aint nothing and will never be nothing is not the same thing.  Half of that shit they are doing to themselves.  But when someone goes to war and is traumatized, they sort of have an excuse.
> 
> I don't completely disagree with you all but I'm just saying you need to stop making excuses.  Or, everytime  you say, "life isn't fair because....."  always finish the sentence with BUT, what I did to overcome it was.....
> 
> Otherwise you are just being a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who taught the people who are telling their kids that they will not be nothing? Who taught the grand parents, who then taught the parents? Who taught the great grand parents, who then taught the grand parents, who then taught the parents, who then taught the kids growing up in the ghetto today that they could never be anything? What was the condition of the antecedents in this nation and what impact on their views did it have and what did they pass on to their kids? Where did it go wrong in that chain? When did the chain get poisoned?
> 
> We live in a continuum of actions begetting reactions. That continuum manifest over time. Hence, the past has great influence on the present from this continuum. There is no EXCUSES. There is only human actions and human reactions. There are no "black reactions, but only "human reaction".
> 
> Implicit in the criticism of black people is the assumption that other races going through the exact same thing as our history, would not now have a victim mentality, make excuses and would be socioeconomically on par with everyone else. Every time you call out black people, by making a distinction, without given credit to the actions that created the reaction.....you are making black seem naturally dysfunctional relative to others.
Click to expand...


Seriously, I don't think asians or mexicans or jews would have responded the exact same way that blacks did.  That's like saying if we did to Greeks what America did to Native American indians, we'd all be a bunch of drunk greeks living on the reservation.  

And I'm not suggesting they be on par with other cultures who weren't treated like second class citizens.  I'm simply offering suggestions based on what I see coming from the black community.  Lets assume everything that has happened to blacks is whites fault.  Ok, so what?  Are you suggesting black people can't do anything themselves to improve their situation?  They can't raise their kids better?  They can't fix their relationship with the police?  They can't vote?  They can't drop the Eubonics?  They can't clean up their streets?

That's one thing right there.  We see some blocks in Detroit have good neighbors and they do crime watch and they beautified their neighborhoods.  They have men standing on the streets shaming the drug dealers.  

I know I'm not wrong.  Black people just don't want to admit it to us white people.  If I was wrong, this march wouldn't happen.

The Black Star Project - Million Father March

This was a way to get more men into our school and to participate in the [Parent Teacher Organization]. We now have 75 active men in our organization, last year we had 3 to 5.”

So don't tell me you didn't have a problem when only 3 showed up and now 75 are showing up.  Things are getting better.  Looks like black men are taking my advice.  

It all began in a humble church basement, on the south side of Chicago. Nine men, eight of them Black and one Latino, got together and wondered how they could help their children. They combined two ideas. The Million Man March and a tradition in many South American villages. Traditionally, in many South American villages, the fathers take their children to school on the _last_ day, to thank the teachers, the principals, the janitors, and anyone else who had a role in teaching their children. Those nine men in that church basement in 2004 combined those two ideas and the Million Father March was born.

The Million Father March has grown out of recognition of the power of male involvement in the education of Black students.  A father who actively participates in the educational and social development life of a child is invaluable and irreplaceable.

And you guys say fatherless black kids is not a problem?  Or you suggest that because the baby daddy comes visits once a week or once a month that this is being a father?  Fuck no it isn't.  Better than nothing but not much.

The Black Star Project - History of the Million Father March

The reason the Million Father March got started was to get black men to have a more active role in their childs life.  I'm not making this shit up.


----------



## AKIP

sealybobo said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying that black people have a victim mentality is like saying that people who have been to war have a post-traumatic stress mentality. Duh….when you are HUMAN and are exposed to certain stimuli a certain percentage of people will manifest psychological mutations and if a good number of them manifest this psychological mutation then it can become a cultural mutation as well. News flash: Actions ALWAYS create reactions! The “victim mentality”, as you see it, is par for the human course when exposed to a certain history, just like post-traumatic stress mentality is par for the course of exposure to war.  Again, actions create reaction and its disparaging and offensive to talk of things like a “victim mentality” among blacks as if it is abnormal for a group of victimized people (for over 300 year)….to feel like they are victims. If you knew anything about human nature…….you would understand that such is NORMAL…and not “Black”. It’s as normal as the “flight or fight” response of humans. Action…..reaction. There is no “black reaction”….only “human reaction”. Thus, if black people are different in their mentality and behavior, it’s not their blackness that is the root of the issue, but what has acted upon black people more than others (in degree or kind) that manifested a distinction with a difference between blacks and others.
> 
> What I am saying to you is that black people in America do not live in a world where the optics show them in a positive light relative to the optics of those who are white in this world. When you look at the world…..everything black is labeled as poor and dysfunctional. Black nations and people are seen as poor, incompetent and corrupt. Black run cities (majority black) are seen as poor incompetent and corrupt. We are said to not have any history of achievement or greatness. Images are subliminal and powerful. It really does not matter if there is opportunity to reach the mountain top if you have been conditioned to believe that you cannot. White people are conditioned to believe that they are a people who not only reach mountaintops……but go even further. You do that by making everything that is good in your image and then casting aspersion upon others for NOT contributing. That is why it is imperative that black people affirm their blackness and greatness. Why do you think IM2 spends so much time doing that?  Black people who don’t teach their kids the greatness of being black……..are the problem demographic., because their kids succumb to the subliminal programming that makes blacks feel that are naturally dysfunctional and thus it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. Note the video I posted of kids and how they see things. Black is just seen as inferior and bad.....regardless of what race of people is seeing it. The fact that you know of some black people who say that blacks have a negative mentality is only more proof. We, as black people, are not exempt from the conditioning that says we are inferior. We buy into as much as others do...which is double problematic and again why black people need to affirm, love, educate and embrace black people in unity to break free of that mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  PTSD for someone who went to war is not the same thing as all the poor black people living in the ghetto.  Someone who lives in the ghetto that has been taught by their friends family and peers that they aint nothing and will never be nothing is not the same thing.  Half of that shit they are doing to themselves.  But when someone goes to war and is traumatized, they sort of have an excuse.
> 
> I don't completely disagree with you all but I'm just saying you need to stop making excuses.  Or, everytime  you say, "life isn't fair because....."  always finish the sentence with BUT, what I did to overcome it was.....
> 
> Otherwise you are just being a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who taught the people who are telling their kids that they will not be nothing? Who taught the grand parents, who then taught the parents? Who taught the great grand parents, who then taught the grand parents, who then taught the parents, who then taught the kids growing up in the ghetto today that they could never be anything? What was the condition of the antecedents in this nation and what impact on their views did it have and what did they pass on to their kids? Where did it go wrong in that chain? When did the chain get poisoned?
> 
> We live in a continuum of actions begetting reactions. That continuum manifest over time. Hence, the past has great influence on the present from this continuum. There is no EXCUSES. There is only human actions and human reactions. There are no "black reactions, but only "human reaction".
> 
> Implicit in the criticism of black people is the assumption that other races going through the exact same thing as our history, would not now have a victim mentality, make excuses and would be socioeconomically on par with everyone else. Every time you call out black people, by making a distinction, without given credit to the actions that created the reaction.....you are making black seem naturally dysfunctional relative to others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I sometimes do wonder how Asians or Indians or Jews would have handled it.  Would they have developed the ubonics?  Actually, there are asian gangs so that blows my theory.
> 
> You made a lot of great points.  Do I think I would handle it better if I went through what black people went through? I would be wrong to say I would handle it better.  How do I know I would handle it better?  I don't.
> 
> All I am saying is poor black people need to stop having kids they can't afford and won't raise.  Poor white people need to do this too if they want to get out of poverty.  It's a winning formula.  But from what I see the black communities are saying "whites are keeping us down" and poor white communities seem to believe that the rich are keeping them down.  I tend to agree that the rich are keeping all poor people down.
> 
> Anyways, you made a lot of good points and I know in order for things to be right whites need to change.  I'm just telling black people what they need to do in the meantime.  Do you disagree?  Do you deny too that fatherlessness is a problem in poor communities?  Do you think lack of education is a problem in poor communities?  I do.
Click to expand...


Well....it may seem counter intuitive....but poor having more children is actually the strategy nature and life uses to promote continuation of the blood line and species. Its no accident that the birth rate in poor countries is much higher than the birth rate in wealthy nations. Its all governed by evolutionary biology and makes perfect sense when one understands that our main purpose in life......is propagation of the species and our blood lines. Actually, the wealthy (including wealthy nations) and their low rates of fertility means they are winning the battle....but losing the war. Its all about the numbers game in nature. Success is measured in reproduction.....not dollars. Its not the gene pool of the rich that will be around 500 years from now....but rather....the gene pool of the poor.


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying that black people have a victim mentality is like saying that people who have been to war have a post-traumatic stress mentality. Duh….when you are HUMAN and are exposed to certain stimuli a certain percentage of people will manifest psychological mutations and if a good number of them manifest this psychological mutation then it can become a cultural mutation as well. News flash: Actions ALWAYS create reactions! The “victim mentality”, as you see it, is par for the human course when exposed to a certain history, just like post-traumatic stress mentality is par for the course of exposure to war.  Again, actions create reaction and its disparaging and offensive to talk of things like a “victim mentality” among blacks as if it is abnormal for a group of victimized people (for over 300 year)….to feel like they are victims. If you knew anything about human nature…….you would understand that such is NORMAL…and not “Black”. It’s as normal as the “flight or fight” response of humans. Action…..reaction. There is no “black reaction”….only “human reaction”. Thus, if black people are different in their mentality and behavior, it’s not their blackness that is the root of the issue, but what has acted upon black people more than others (in degree or kind) that manifested a distinction with a difference between blacks and others.
> 
> What I am saying to you is that black people in America do not live in a world where the optics show them in a positive light relative to the optics of those who are white in this world. When you look at the world…..everything black is labeled as poor and dysfunctional. Black nations and people are seen as poor, incompetent and corrupt. Black run cities (majority black) are seen as poor incompetent and corrupt. We are said to not have any history of achievement or greatness. Images are subliminal and powerful. It really does not matter if there is opportunity to reach the mountain top if you have been conditioned to believe that you cannot. White people are conditioned to believe that they are a people who not only reach mountaintops……but go even further. You do that by making everything that is good in your image and then casting aspersion upon others for NOT contributing. That is why it is imperative that black people affirm their blackness and greatness. Why do you think IM2 spends so much time doing that?  Black people who don’t teach their kids the greatness of being black……..are the problem demographic., because their kids succumb to the subliminal programming that makes blacks feel that are naturally dysfunctional and thus it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. Note the video I posted of kids and how they see things. Black is just seen as inferior and bad.....regardless of what race of people is seeing it. The fact that you know of some black people who say that blacks have a negative mentality is only more proof. We, as black people, are not exempt from the conditioning that says we are inferior. We buy into as much as others do...which is double problematic and again why black people need to affirm, love, educate and embrace black people in unity to break free of that mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  PTSD for someone who went to war is not the same thing as all the poor black people living in the ghetto.  Someone who lives in the ghetto that has been taught by their friends family and peers that they aint nothing and will never be nothing is not the same thing.  Half of that shit they are doing to themselves.  But when someone goes to war and is traumatized, they sort of have an excuse.
> 
> I don't completely disagree with you all but I'm just saying you need to stop making excuses.  Or, everytime  you say, "life isn't fair because....."  always finish the sentence with BUT, what I did to overcome it was.....
> 
> Otherwise you are just being a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who taught the people who are telling their kids that they will not be nothing? Who taught the grand parents, who then taught the parents? Who taught the great grand parents, who then taught the grand parents, who then taught the parents, who then taught the kids growing up in the ghetto today that they could never be anything? What was the condition of the antecedents in this nation and what impact on their views did it have and what did they pass on to their kids? Where did it go wrong in that chain? When did the chain get poisoned?
> 
> We live in a continuum of actions begetting reactions. That continuum manifest over time. Hence, the past has great influence on the present from this continuum. There is no EXCUSES. There is only human actions and human reactions. There are no "black reactions, but only "human reaction".
> 
> Implicit in the criticism of black people is the assumption that other races going through the exact same thing as our history, would not now have a victim mentality, make excuses and would be socioeconomically on par with everyone else. Every time you call out black people, by making a distinction, without given credit to the actions that created the reaction.....you are making black seem naturally dysfunctional relative to others.
Click to expand...


March organizers believed that politicians were blaming urban blacks for their own domestic economic woes.  

At the time of the march, African Americans faced unemployment rates nearly twice that of white Americans, a poverty rate of more than 40%, and a median family income that was about 58% of the median for white households. More than 11% of all black males were unemployed and for those aged 16 to 19, the number of unemployed had climbed to over 50%[8] Further, according to Reverend Jesse Jackson’s speech at the March, the United States House of Representatives had reduced funding to some of the programs that played an integral role in urban Americans’ lives. “The House of Representatives cut $1.1 billion from the nation’s poorest public schools,” and “cut $137 million from Head Start” effectively subtracting $5,000 from each classroom’s budget and cutting 45,000 preschoolers from a crucial early education program.

So did black people vote in 2016?  No they did not.  So they did it again!!!  They got lazy and convinced themselves that there was no difference between Hillary/Democrats and Trump/Republicans.

Did the same number of blacks vote for Hillary that voted for Obama?  So they chose not to vote because a black person wasn't on the ticket and now Republicans are back in charge and we know how Republicans feel about programs that help poor people.  It's not about black and white.  They hate all poor people. 

So this right here is another thing black people did to cause the mess they are in now.  When they lose their Obamacare, don't blame Trump.  Blame yourselves for not showing up to vote.  The GOP told you they don't like paying for poor people's healthcare.  They don't care if you are white or black.  You'll see one day if you are rich they are not racist.  They are just greedy bastards.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying that black people have a victim mentality is like saying that people who have been to war have a post-traumatic stress mentality. Duh….when you are HUMAN and are exposed to certain stimuli a certain percentage of people will manifest psychological mutations and if a good number of them manifest this psychological mutation then it can become a cultural mutation as well. News flash: Actions ALWAYS create reactions! The “victim mentality”, as you see it, is par for the human course when exposed to a certain history, just like post-traumatic stress mentality is par for the course of exposure to war.  Again, actions create reaction and its disparaging and offensive to talk of things like a “victim mentality” among blacks as if it is abnormal for a group of victimized people (for over 300 year)….to feel like they are victims. If you knew anything about human nature…….you would understand that such is NORMAL…and not “Black”. It’s as normal as the “flight or fight” response of humans. Action…..reaction. There is no “black reaction”….only “human reaction”. Thus, if black people are different in their mentality and behavior, it’s not their blackness that is the root of the issue, but what has acted upon black people more than others (in degree or kind) that manifested a distinction with a difference between blacks and others.
> 
> What I am saying to you is that black people in America do not live in a world where the optics show them in a positive light relative to the optics of those who are white in this world. When you look at the world…..everything black is labeled as poor and dysfunctional. Black nations and people are seen as poor, incompetent and corrupt. Black run cities (majority black) are seen as poor incompetent and corrupt. We are said to not have any history of achievement or greatness. Images are subliminal and powerful. It really does not matter if there is opportunity to reach the mountain top if you have been conditioned to believe that you cannot. White people are conditioned to believe that they are a people who not only reach mountaintops……but go even further. You do that by making everything that is good in your image and then casting aspersion upon others for NOT contributing. That is why it is imperative that black people affirm their blackness and greatness. Why do you think IM2 spends so much time doing that?  Black people who don’t teach their kids the greatness of being black……..are the problem demographic., because their kids succumb to the subliminal programming that makes blacks feel that are naturally dysfunctional and thus it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. Note the video I posted of kids and how they see things. Black is just seen as inferior and bad.....regardless of what race of people is seeing it. The fact that you know of some black people who say that blacks have a negative mentality is only more proof. We, as black people, are not exempt from the conditioning that says we are inferior. We buy into as much as others do...which is double problematic and again why black people need to affirm, love, educate and embrace black people in unity to break free of that mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  PTSD for someone who went to war is not the same thing as all the poor black people living in the ghetto.  Someone who lives in the ghetto that has been taught by their friends family and peers that they aint nothing and will never be nothing is not the same thing.  Half of that shit they are doing to themselves.  But when someone goes to war and is traumatized, they sort of have an excuse.
> 
> I don't completely disagree with you all but I'm just saying you need to stop making excuses.  Or, everytime  you say, "life isn't fair because....."  always finish the sentence with BUT, what I did to overcome it was.....
> 
> Otherwise you are just being a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who taught the people who are telling their kids that they will not be nothing? Who taught the grand parents, who then taught the parents? Who taught the great grand parents, who then taught the grand parents, who then taught the parents, who then taught the kids growing up in the ghetto today that they could never be anything? What was the condition of the antecedents in this nation and what impact on their views did it have and what did they pass on to their kids? Where did it go wrong in that chain? When did the chain get poisoned?
> 
> We live in a continuum of actions begetting reactions. That continuum manifest over time. Hence, the past has great influence on the present from this continuum. There is no EXCUSES. There is only human actions and human reactions. There are no "black reactions, but only "human reaction".
> 
> Implicit in the criticism of black people is the assumption that other races going through the exact same thing as our history, would not now have a victim mentality, make excuses and would be socioeconomically on par with everyone else. Every time you call out black people, by making a distinction, without given credit to the actions that created the reaction.....you are making black seem naturally dysfunctional relative to others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> March organizers believed that politicians were blaming urban blacks for their own domestic economic woes.
> 
> At the time of the march, African Americans faced unemployment rates nearly twice that of white Americans, a poverty rate of more than 40%, and a median family income that was about 58% of the median for white households. More than 11% of all black males were unemployed and for those aged 16 to 19, the number of unemployed had climbed to over 50%[8] Further, according to Reverend Jesse Jackson’s speech at the March, the United States House of Representatives had reduced funding to some of the programs that played an integral role in urban Americans’ lives. “The House of Representatives cut $1.1 billion from the nation’s poorest public schools,” and “cut $137 million from Head Start” effectively subtracting $5,000 from each classroom’s budget and cutting 45,000 preschoolers from a crucial early education program.
> 
> So did black people vote in 2016?  No they did not.  So they did it again!!!  They got lazy and convinced themselves that there was no difference between Hillary/Democrats and Trump/Republicans.
> 
> Did the same number of blacks vote for Hillary that voted for Obama?  So they chose not to vote because a black person wasn't on the ticket and now Republicans are back in charge and we know how Republicans feel about programs that help poor people.  It's not about black and white.  They hate all poor people.
> 
> So this right here is another thing black people did to cause the mess they are in now.  When they lose their Obamacare, don't blame Trump.  Blame yourselves for not showing up to vote.  The GOP told you they don't like paying for poor people's healthcare.  They don't care if you are white or black.  You'll see one day if you are rich they are not racist.  They are just greedy bastards.
Click to expand...



FYI, Headstart has been found to be useless.


----------



## AKIP

sealybobo said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying that black people have a victim mentality is like saying that people who have been to war have a post-traumatic stress mentality. Duh….when you are HUMAN and are exposed to certain stimuli a certain percentage of people will manifest psychological mutations and if a good number of them manifest this psychological mutation then it can become a cultural mutation as well. News flash: Actions ALWAYS create reactions! The “victim mentality”, as you see it, is par for the human course when exposed to a certain history, just like post-traumatic stress mentality is par for the course of exposure to war.  Again, actions create reaction and its disparaging and offensive to talk of things like a “victim mentality” among blacks as if it is abnormal for a group of victimized people (for over 300 year)….to feel like they are victims. If you knew anything about human nature…….you would understand that such is NORMAL…and not “Black”. It’s as normal as the “flight or fight” response of humans. Action…..reaction. There is no “black reaction”….only “human reaction”. Thus, if black people are different in their mentality and behavior, it’s not their blackness that is the root of the issue, but what has acted upon black people more than others (in degree or kind) that manifested a distinction with a difference between blacks and others.
> 
> What I am saying to you is that black people in America do not live in a world where the optics show them in a positive light relative to the optics of those who are white in this world. When you look at the world…..everything black is labeled as poor and dysfunctional. Black nations and people are seen as poor, incompetent and corrupt. Black run cities (majority black) are seen as poor incompetent and corrupt. We are said to not have any history of achievement or greatness. Images are subliminal and powerful. It really does not matter if there is opportunity to reach the mountain top if you have been conditioned to believe that you cannot. White people are conditioned to believe that they are a people who not only reach mountaintops……but go even further. You do that by making everything that is good in your image and then casting aspersion upon others for NOT contributing. That is why it is imperative that black people affirm their blackness and greatness. Why do you think IM2 spends so much time doing that?  Black people who don’t teach their kids the greatness of being black……..are the problem demographic., because their kids succumb to the subliminal programming that makes blacks feel that are naturally dysfunctional and thus it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. Note the video I posted of kids and how they see things. Black is just seen as inferior and bad.....regardless of what race of people is seeing it. The fact that you know of some black people who say that blacks have a negative mentality is only more proof. We, as black people, are not exempt from the conditioning that says we are inferior. We buy into as much as others do...which is double problematic and again why black people need to affirm, love, educate and embrace black people in unity to break free of that mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  PTSD for someone who went to war is not the same thing as all the poor black people living in the ghetto.  Someone who lives in the ghetto that has been taught by their friends family and peers that they aint nothing and will never be nothing is not the same thing.  Half of that shit they are doing to themselves.  But when someone goes to war and is traumatized, they sort of have an excuse.
> 
> I don't completely disagree with you all but I'm just saying you need to stop making excuses.  Or, everytime  you say, "life isn't fair because....."  always finish the sentence with BUT, what I did to overcome it was.....
> 
> Otherwise you are just being a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who taught the people who are telling their kids that they will not be nothing? Who taught the grand parents, who then taught the parents? Who taught the great grand parents, who then taught the grand parents, who then taught the parents, who then taught the kids growing up in the ghetto today that they could never be anything? What was the condition of the antecedents in this nation and what impact on their views did it have and what did they pass on to their kids? Where did it go wrong in that chain? When did the chain get poisoned?
> 
> We live in a continuum of actions begetting reactions. That continuum manifest over time. Hence, the past has great influence on the present from this continuum. There is no EXCUSES. There is only human actions and human reactions. There are no "black reactions, but only "human reaction".
> 
> Implicit in the criticism of black people is the assumption that other races going through the exact same thing as our history, would not now have a victim mentality, make excuses and would be socioeconomically on par with everyone else. Every time you call out black people, by making a distinction, without given credit to the actions that created the reaction.....you are making black seem naturally dysfunctional relative to others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> March organizers believed that politicians were blaming urban blacks for their own domestic economic woes.
> 
> At the time of the march, African Americans faced unemployment rates nearly twice that of white Americans, a poverty rate of more than 40%, and a median family income that was about 58% of the median for white households. More than 11% of all black males were unemployed and for those aged 16 to 19, the number of unemployed had climbed to over 50%[8] Further, according to Reverend Jesse Jackson’s speech at the March, the United States House of Representatives had reduced funding to some of the programs that played an integral role in urban Americans’ lives. “The House of Representatives cut $1.1 billion from the nation’s poorest public schools,” and “cut $137 million from Head Start” effectively subtracting $5,000 from each classroom’s budget and cutting 45,000 preschoolers from a crucial early education program.
> 
> So did black people vote in 2016?  No they did not.  So they did it again!!!  They got lazy and convinced themselves that there was no difference between Hillary/Democrats and Trump/Republicans.
> 
> Did the same number of blacks vote for Hillary that voted for Obama?  So they chose not to vote because a black person wasn't on the ticket and now Republicans are back in charge and we know how Republicans feel about programs that help poor people.  It's not about black and white.  They hate all poor people.
> 
> So this right here is another thing black people did to cause the mess they are in now.  When they lose their Obamacare, don't blame Trump.  Blame yourselves for not showing up to vote.  The GOP told you they don't like paying for poor people's healthcare.  They don't care if you are white or black.  You'll see one day if you are rich they are not racist.  They are just greedy bastards.
Click to expand...


Maybe blacks did not show up because......things actually got worse for blacks during the Obama Presidency. Now, that is not the same as saying that the Obama Presidency made things worse for blacks...as presidents actually have little control over the economy. The FACTS are that many statistics worsened for blacks during most of the Obama administration. Now.....many blacks likely held out hope that a black president would finally represent US, in this representative republic, TOO. However, things got worse and thus if a Black president did not deliver....a liberal black president at that......then it seems to me that there is little hope that the solution we look for will come politically. I mean.....blacks came out in record numbers for Obama......and did not get the economic return on investment, even though they did get a powerful psychological return on the investment by seeing an articulate and educated black man, with his articulate and educated black wife and their children....in the White House for 8 years. That was a powerful imagery for the black masses.....if for no one else. 

In short....blacks have good reason to be disillusioned politically. In fact, if anyone is really paying attention.....we all should be disillusioned by it.


----------



## Mudda

Q: Problem with the black community?

A: Too many blacks.


----------



## AKIP

Mudda said:


> Q: Problem with the black community?
> 
> A: Too many blacks.



And the problem is NEVER people like you who think and ACT based upon such thoughts. Just think if you are a police officer, loan officer, judge, jury member, teacher, doctor, hiring manager...etc. Such never thought about blacks never plays a role in the interaction with blacks


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying that black people have a victim mentality is like saying that people who have been to war have a post-traumatic stress mentality. Duh….when you are HUMAN and are exposed to certain stimuli a certain percentage of people will manifest psychological mutations and if a good number of them manifest this psychological mutation then it can become a cultural mutation as well. News flash: Actions ALWAYS create reactions! The “victim mentality”, as you see it, is par for the human course when exposed to a certain history, just like post-traumatic stress mentality is par for the course of exposure to war.  Again, actions create reaction and its disparaging and offensive to talk of things like a “victim mentality” among blacks as if it is abnormal for a group of victimized people (for over 300 year)….to feel like they are victims. If you knew anything about human nature…….you would understand that such is NORMAL…and not “Black”. It’s as normal as the “flight or fight” response of humans. Action…..reaction. There is no “black reaction”….only “human reaction”. Thus, if black people are different in their mentality and behavior, it’s not their blackness that is the root of the issue, but what has acted upon black people more than others (in degree or kind) that manifested a distinction with a difference between blacks and others.
> 
> What I am saying to you is that black people in America do not live in a world where the optics show them in a positive light relative to the optics of those who are white in this world. When you look at the world…..everything black is labeled as poor and dysfunctional. Black nations and people are seen as poor, incompetent and corrupt. Black run cities (majority black) are seen as poor incompetent and corrupt. We are said to not have any history of achievement or greatness. Images are subliminal and powerful. It really does not matter if there is opportunity to reach the mountain top if you have been conditioned to believe that you cannot. White people are conditioned to believe that they are a people who not only reach mountaintops……but go even further. You do that by making everything that is good in your image and then casting aspersion upon others for NOT contributing. That is why it is imperative that black people affirm their blackness and greatness. Why do you think IM2 spends so much time doing that?  Black people who don’t teach their kids the greatness of being black……..are the problem demographic., because their kids succumb to the subliminal programming that makes blacks feel that are naturally dysfunctional and thus it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. Note the video I posted of kids and how they see things. Black is just seen as inferior and bad.....regardless of what race of people is seeing it. The fact that you know of some black people who say that blacks have a negative mentality is only more proof. We, as black people, are not exempt from the conditioning that says we are inferior. We buy into as much as others do...which is double problematic and again why black people need to affirm, love, educate and embrace black people in unity to break free of that mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  PTSD for someone who went to war is not the same thing as all the poor black people living in the ghetto.  Someone who lives in the ghetto that has been taught by their friends family and peers that they aint nothing and will never be nothing is not the same thing.  Half of that shit they are doing to themselves.  But when someone goes to war and is traumatized, they sort of have an excuse.
> 
> I don't completely disagree with you all but I'm just saying you need to stop making excuses.  Or, everytime  you say, "life isn't fair because....."  always finish the sentence with BUT, what I did to overcome it was.....
> 
> Otherwise you are just being a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who taught the people who are telling their kids that they will not be nothing? Who taught the grand parents, who then taught the parents? Who taught the great grand parents, who then taught the grand parents, who then taught the parents, who then taught the kids growing up in the ghetto today that they could never be anything? What was the condition of the antecedents in this nation and what impact on their views did it have and what did they pass on to their kids? Where did it go wrong in that chain? When did the chain get poisoned?
> 
> We live in a continuum of actions begetting reactions. That continuum manifest over time. Hence, the past has great influence on the present from this continuum. There is no EXCUSES. There is only human actions and human reactions. There are no "black reactions, but only "human reaction".
> 
> Implicit in the criticism of black people is the assumption that other races going through the exact same thing as our history, would not now have a victim mentality, make excuses and would be socioeconomically on par with everyone else. Every time you call out black people, by making a distinction, without given credit to the actions that created the reaction.....you are making black seem naturally dysfunctional relative to others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> March organizers believed that politicians were blaming urban blacks for their own domestic economic woes.
> 
> At the time of the march, African Americans faced unemployment rates nearly twice that of white Americans, a poverty rate of more than 40%, and a median family income that was about 58% of the median for white households. More than 11% of all black males were unemployed and for those aged 16 to 19, the number of unemployed had climbed to over 50%[8] Further, according to Reverend Jesse Jackson’s speech at the March, the United States House of Representatives had reduced funding to some of the programs that played an integral role in urban Americans’ lives. “The House of Representatives cut $1.1 billion from the nation’s poorest public schools,” and “cut $137 million from Head Start” effectively subtracting $5,000 from each classroom’s budget and cutting 45,000 preschoolers from a crucial early education program.
> 
> So did black people vote in 2016?  No they did not.  So they did it again!!!  They got lazy and convinced themselves that there was no difference between Hillary/Democrats and Trump/Republicans.
> 
> Did the same number of blacks vote for Hillary that voted for Obama?  So they chose not to vote because a black person wasn't on the ticket and now Republicans are back in charge and we know how Republicans feel about programs that help poor people.  It's not about black and white.  They hate all poor people.
> 
> So this right here is another thing black people did to cause the mess they are in now.  When they lose their Obamacare, don't blame Trump.  Blame yourselves for not showing up to vote.  The GOP told you they don't like paying for poor people's healthcare.  They don't care if you are white or black.  You'll see one day if you are rich they are not racist.  They are just greedy bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe blacks did not show up because......things actually got worse for blacks during the Obama Presidency. Now, that is not the same as saying that the Obama Presidency made things worse for blacks...as presidents actually have little control over the economy. The FACTS are that many statistics worsened for blacks during most of the Obama administration. Now.....many blacks likely held out hope that a black president would finally represent US, in this representative republic, TOO. However, things got worse and thus if a Black president did not deliver....a liberal black president at that......then it seems to me that there is little hope that the solution we look for will come politically. I mean.....blacks came out in record numbers for Obama......and did not get the economic return on investment, even though they did get a powerful psychological return on the investment by seeing an articulate and educated black man, with his articulate and educated black wife and their children....in the White House for 8 years. That was a powerful imagery for the black masses.....if for no one else.
> 
> In short....blacks have good reason to be disillusioned politically. In fact, if anyone is really paying attention.....we all should be disillusioned by it.
Click to expand...


Yes things got worse during the Obama years.  Don't you remember the Bush recession?  You guys fell for the same illogical argument dumb middle class and poor white people fell for.  The Republicans said, "are you better off than you were 8 years ago?"  No


AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying that black people have a victim mentality is like saying that people who have been to war have a post-traumatic stress mentality. Duh….when you are HUMAN and are exposed to certain stimuli a certain percentage of people will manifest psychological mutations and if a good number of them manifest this psychological mutation then it can become a cultural mutation as well. News flash: Actions ALWAYS create reactions! The “victim mentality”, as you see it, is par for the human course when exposed to a certain history, just like post-traumatic stress mentality is par for the course of exposure to war.  Again, actions create reaction and its disparaging and offensive to talk of things like a “victim mentality” among blacks as if it is abnormal for a group of victimized people (for over 300 year)….to feel like they are victims. If you knew anything about human nature…….you would understand that such is NORMAL…and not “Black”. It’s as normal as the “flight or fight” response of humans. Action…..reaction. There is no “black reaction”….only “human reaction”. Thus, if black people are different in their mentality and behavior, it’s not their blackness that is the root of the issue, but what has acted upon black people more than others (in degree or kind) that manifested a distinction with a difference between blacks and others.
> 
> What I am saying to you is that black people in America do not live in a world where the optics show them in a positive light relative to the optics of those who are white in this world. When you look at the world…..everything black is labeled as poor and dysfunctional. Black nations and people are seen as poor, incompetent and corrupt. Black run cities (majority black) are seen as poor incompetent and corrupt. We are said to not have any history of achievement or greatness. Images are subliminal and powerful. It really does not matter if there is opportunity to reach the mountain top if you have been conditioned to believe that you cannot. White people are conditioned to believe that they are a people who not only reach mountaintops……but go even further. You do that by making everything that is good in your image and then casting aspersion upon others for NOT contributing. That is why it is imperative that black people affirm their blackness and greatness. Why do you think IM2 spends so much time doing that?  Black people who don’t teach their kids the greatness of being black……..are the problem demographic., because their kids succumb to the subliminal programming that makes blacks feel that are naturally dysfunctional and thus it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. Note the video I posted of kids and how they see things. Black is just seen as inferior and bad.....regardless of what race of people is seeing it. The fact that you know of some black people who say that blacks have a negative mentality is only more proof. We, as black people, are not exempt from the conditioning that says we are inferior. We buy into as much as others do...which is double problematic and again why black people need to affirm, love, educate and embrace black people in unity to break free of that mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  PTSD for someone who went to war is not the same thing as all the poor black people living in the ghetto.  Someone who lives in the ghetto that has been taught by their friends family and peers that they aint nothing and will never be nothing is not the same thing.  Half of that shit they are doing to themselves.  But when someone goes to war and is traumatized, they sort of have an excuse.
> 
> I don't completely disagree with you all but I'm just saying you need to stop making excuses.  Or, everytime  you say, "life isn't fair because....."  always finish the sentence with BUT, what I did to overcome it was.....
> 
> Otherwise you are just being a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who taught the people who are telling their kids that they will not be nothing? Who taught the grand parents, who then taught the parents? Who taught the great grand parents, who then taught the grand parents, who then taught the parents, who then taught the kids growing up in the ghetto today that they could never be anything? What was the condition of the antecedents in this nation and what impact on their views did it have and what did they pass on to their kids? Where did it go wrong in that chain? When did the chain get poisoned?
> 
> We live in a continuum of actions begetting reactions. That continuum manifest over time. Hence, the past has great influence on the present from this continuum. There is no EXCUSES. There is only human actions and human reactions. There are no "black reactions, but only "human reaction".
> 
> Implicit in the criticism of black people is the assumption that other races going through the exact same thing as our history, would not now have a victim mentality, make excuses and would be socioeconomically on par with everyone else. Every time you call out black people, by making a distinction, without given credit to the actions that created the reaction.....you are making black seem naturally dysfunctional relative to others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> March organizers believed that politicians were blaming urban blacks for their own domestic economic woes.
> 
> At the time of the march, African Americans faced unemployment rates nearly twice that of white Americans, a poverty rate of more than 40%, and a median family income that was about 58% of the median for white households. More than 11% of all black males were unemployed and for those aged 16 to 19, the number of unemployed had climbed to over 50%[8] Further, according to Reverend Jesse Jackson’s speech at the March, the United States House of Representatives had reduced funding to some of the programs that played an integral role in urban Americans’ lives. “The House of Representatives cut $1.1 billion from the nation’s poorest public schools,” and “cut $137 million from Head Start” effectively subtracting $5,000 from each classroom’s budget and cutting 45,000 preschoolers from a crucial early education program.
> 
> So did black people vote in 2016?  No they did not.  So they did it again!!!  They got lazy and convinced themselves that there was no difference between Hillary/Democrats and Trump/Republicans.
> 
> Did the same number of blacks vote for Hillary that voted for Obama?  So they chose not to vote because a black person wasn't on the ticket and now Republicans are back in charge and we know how Republicans feel about programs that help poor people.  It's not about black and white.  They hate all poor people.
> 
> So this right here is another thing black people did to cause the mess they are in now.  When they lose their Obamacare, don't blame Trump.  Blame yourselves for not showing up to vote.  The GOP told you they don't like paying for poor people's healthcare.  They don't care if you are white or black.  You'll see one day if you are rich they are not racist.  They are just greedy bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe blacks did not show up because......things actually got worse for blacks during the Obama Presidency. Now, that is not the same as saying that the Obama Presidency made things worse for blacks...as presidents actually have little control over the economy. The FACTS are that many statistics worsened for blacks during most of the Obama administration. Now.....many blacks likely held out hope that a black president would finally represent US, in this representative republic, TOO. However, things got worse and thus if a Black president did not deliver....a liberal black president at that......then it seems to me that there is little hope that the solution we look for will come politically. I mean.....blacks came out in record numbers for Obama......and did not get the economic return on investment, even though they did get a powerful psychological return on the investment by seeing an articulate and educated black man, with his articulate and educated black wife and their children....in the White House for 8 years. That was a powerful imagery for the black masses.....if for no one else.
> 
> In short....blacks have good reason to be disillusioned politically. In fact, if anyone is really paying attention.....we all should be disillusioned by it.
Click to expand...


The poor blacks are going to get punished for their ignorance just like poor whites are.  You fell for the Republicans bullshit that the Democrats let you down.  You got Obamacare right?

You fell for "are you better off than you were 8 years ago?"?  You actually fell for that?  Sure we're worse off, after the BUSH recession.

And you/we let ourselves down by not showing up in 2010.  Obama and Pelosi didn't let us down.  We let them down by giving the house back to the GOP, then later the Senate, then the White House.

And bullshit blacks felt like they were let down.  Proof that's a lie is the fact they showed up in 2008, not in 2010 but then showed up again in 2012?  So they showed up to vote for a  black man, no other reason.  Bad citizens, no excuse.  But your excuse is they feel like the Democrats let them down.  Well now they can deal with the Republicans.  

I also think that the white corporate media pushed this blacks getting shot by cops narrative and BLM shit to get whites riled up.  It worked.  Notice how it's not happening every week because the election is over?  It may be happening but it's not being put on tv every other day a black getting shot and a cop getting let out.  You see on USMB how whites will defend the worst cops?  That shit drove white people to the polls.  

And you are saying that news got blacks to stay home?  You're doing exactly what they want you to do.


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying that black people have a victim mentality is like saying that people who have been to war have a post-traumatic stress mentality. Duh….when you are HUMAN and are exposed to certain stimuli a certain percentage of people will manifest psychological mutations and if a good number of them manifest this psychological mutation then it can become a cultural mutation as well. News flash: Actions ALWAYS create reactions! The “victim mentality”, as you see it, is par for the human course when exposed to a certain history, just like post-traumatic stress mentality is par for the course of exposure to war.  Again, actions create reaction and its disparaging and offensive to talk of things like a “victim mentality” among blacks as if it is abnormal for a group of victimized people (for over 300 year)….to feel like they are victims. If you knew anything about human nature…….you would understand that such is NORMAL…and not “Black”. It’s as normal as the “flight or fight” response of humans. Action…..reaction. There is no “black reaction”….only “human reaction”. Thus, if black people are different in their mentality and behavior, it’s not their blackness that is the root of the issue, but what has acted upon black people more than others (in degree or kind) that manifested a distinction with a difference between blacks and others.
> 
> What I am saying to you is that black people in America do not live in a world where the optics show them in a positive light relative to the optics of those who are white in this world. When you look at the world…..everything black is labeled as poor and dysfunctional. Black nations and people are seen as poor, incompetent and corrupt. Black run cities (majority black) are seen as poor incompetent and corrupt. We are said to not have any history of achievement or greatness. Images are subliminal and powerful. It really does not matter if there is opportunity to reach the mountain top if you have been conditioned to believe that you cannot. White people are conditioned to believe that they are a people who not only reach mountaintops……but go even further. You do that by making everything that is good in your image and then casting aspersion upon others for NOT contributing. That is why it is imperative that black people affirm their blackness and greatness. Why do you think IM2 spends so much time doing that?  Black people who don’t teach their kids the greatness of being black……..are the problem demographic., because their kids succumb to the subliminal programming that makes blacks feel that are naturally dysfunctional and thus it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. Note the video I posted of kids and how they see things. Black is just seen as inferior and bad.....regardless of what race of people is seeing it. The fact that you know of some black people who say that blacks have a negative mentality is only more proof. We, as black people, are not exempt from the conditioning that says we are inferior. We buy into as much as others do...which is double problematic and again why black people need to affirm, love, educate and embrace black people in unity to break free of that mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  PTSD for someone who went to war is not the same thing as all the poor black people living in the ghetto.  Someone who lives in the ghetto that has been taught by their friends family and peers that they aint nothing and will never be nothing is not the same thing.  Half of that shit they are doing to themselves.  But when someone goes to war and is traumatized, they sort of have an excuse.
> 
> I don't completely disagree with you all but I'm just saying you need to stop making excuses.  Or, everytime  you say, "life isn't fair because....."  always finish the sentence with BUT, what I did to overcome it was.....
> 
> Otherwise you are just being a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who taught the people who are telling their kids that they will not be nothing? Who taught the grand parents, who then taught the parents? Who taught the great grand parents, who then taught the grand parents, who then taught the parents, who then taught the kids growing up in the ghetto today that they could never be anything? What was the condition of the antecedents in this nation and what impact on their views did it have and what did they pass on to their kids? Where did it go wrong in that chain? When did the chain get poisoned?
> 
> We live in a continuum of actions begetting reactions. That continuum manifest over time. Hence, the past has great influence on the present from this continuum. There is no EXCUSES. There is only human actions and human reactions. There are no "black reactions, but only "human reaction".
> 
> Implicit in the criticism of black people is the assumption that other races going through the exact same thing as our history, would not now have a victim mentality, make excuses and would be socioeconomically on par with everyone else. Every time you call out black people, by making a distinction, without given credit to the actions that created the reaction.....you are making black seem naturally dysfunctional relative to others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> March organizers believed that politicians were blaming urban blacks for their own domestic economic woes.
> 
> At the time of the march, African Americans faced unemployment rates nearly twice that of white Americans, a poverty rate of more than 40%, and a median family income that was about 58% of the median for white households. More than 11% of all black males were unemployed and for those aged 16 to 19, the number of unemployed had climbed to over 50%[8] Further, according to Reverend Jesse Jackson’s speech at the March, the United States House of Representatives had reduced funding to some of the programs that played an integral role in urban Americans’ lives. “The House of Representatives cut $1.1 billion from the nation’s poorest public schools,” and “cut $137 million from Head Start” effectively subtracting $5,000 from each classroom’s budget and cutting 45,000 preschoolers from a crucial early education program.
> 
> So did black people vote in 2016?  No they did not.  So they did it again!!!  They got lazy and convinced themselves that there was no difference between Hillary/Democrats and Trump/Republicans.
> 
> Did the same number of blacks vote for Hillary that voted for Obama?  So they chose not to vote because a black person wasn't on the ticket and now Republicans are back in charge and we know how Republicans feel about programs that help poor people.  It's not about black and white.  They hate all poor people.
> 
> So this right here is another thing black people did to cause the mess they are in now.  When they lose their Obamacare, don't blame Trump.  Blame yourselves for not showing up to vote.  The GOP told you they don't like paying for poor people's healthcare.  They don't care if you are white or black.  You'll see one day if you are rich they are not racist.  They are just greedy bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe blacks did not show up because......things actually got worse for blacks during the Obama Presidency. Now, that is not the same as saying that the Obama Presidency made things worse for blacks...as presidents actually have little control over the economy. The FACTS are that many statistics worsened for blacks during most of the Obama administration. Now.....many blacks likely held out hope that a black president would finally represent US, in this representative republic, TOO. However, things got worse and thus if a Black president did not deliver....a liberal black president at that......then it seems to me that there is little hope that the solution we look for will come politically. I mean.....blacks came out in record numbers for Obama......and did not get the economic return on investment, even though they did get a powerful psychological return on the investment by seeing an articulate and educated black man, with his articulate and educated black wife and their children....in the White House for 8 years. That was a powerful imagery for the black masses.....if for no one else.
> 
> In short....blacks have good reason to be disillusioned politically. In fact, if anyone is really paying attention.....we all should be disillusioned by it.
Click to expand...


Remember this.  It isn't enough to show up ever 4 years and for only 2 elections.  Sorry, not good enough.  Excuses.


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying that black people have a victim mentality is like saying that people who have been to war have a post-traumatic stress mentality. Duh….when you are HUMAN and are exposed to certain stimuli a certain percentage of people will manifest psychological mutations and if a good number of them manifest this psychological mutation then it can become a cultural mutation as well. News flash: Actions ALWAYS create reactions! The “victim mentality”, as you see it, is par for the human course when exposed to a certain history, just like post-traumatic stress mentality is par for the course of exposure to war.  Again, actions create reaction and its disparaging and offensive to talk of things like a “victim mentality” among blacks as if it is abnormal for a group of victimized people (for over 300 year)….to feel like they are victims. If you knew anything about human nature…….you would understand that such is NORMAL…and not “Black”. It’s as normal as the “flight or fight” response of humans. Action…..reaction. There is no “black reaction”….only “human reaction”. Thus, if black people are different in their mentality and behavior, it’s not their blackness that is the root of the issue, but what has acted upon black people more than others (in degree or kind) that manifested a distinction with a difference between blacks and others.
> 
> What I am saying to you is that black people in America do not live in a world where the optics show them in a positive light relative to the optics of those who are white in this world. When you look at the world…..everything black is labeled as poor and dysfunctional. Black nations and people are seen as poor, incompetent and corrupt. Black run cities (majority black) are seen as poor incompetent and corrupt. We are said to not have any history of achievement or greatness. Images are subliminal and powerful. It really does not matter if there is opportunity to reach the mountain top if you have been conditioned to believe that you cannot. White people are conditioned to believe that they are a people who not only reach mountaintops……but go even further. You do that by making everything that is good in your image and then casting aspersion upon others for NOT contributing. That is why it is imperative that black people affirm their blackness and greatness. Why do you think IM2 spends so much time doing that?  Black people who don’t teach their kids the greatness of being black……..are the problem demographic., because their kids succumb to the subliminal programming that makes blacks feel that are naturally dysfunctional and thus it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. Note the video I posted of kids and how they see things. Black is just seen as inferior and bad.....regardless of what race of people is seeing it. The fact that you know of some black people who say that blacks have a negative mentality is only more proof. We, as black people, are not exempt from the conditioning that says we are inferior. We buy into as much as others do...which is double problematic and again why black people need to affirm, love, educate and embrace black people in unity to break free of that mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  PTSD for someone who went to war is not the same thing as all the poor black people living in the ghetto.  Someone who lives in the ghetto that has been taught by their friends family and peers that they aint nothing and will never be nothing is not the same thing.  Half of that shit they are doing to themselves.  But when someone goes to war and is traumatized, they sort of have an excuse.
> 
> I don't completely disagree with you all but I'm just saying you need to stop making excuses.  Or, everytime  you say, "life isn't fair because....."  always finish the sentence with BUT, what I did to overcome it was.....
> 
> Otherwise you are just being a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who taught the people who are telling their kids that they will not be nothing? Who taught the grand parents, who then taught the parents? Who taught the great grand parents, who then taught the grand parents, who then taught the parents, who then taught the kids growing up in the ghetto today that they could never be anything? What was the condition of the antecedents in this nation and what impact on their views did it have and what did they pass on to their kids? Where did it go wrong in that chain? When did the chain get poisoned?
> 
> We live in a continuum of actions begetting reactions. That continuum manifest over time. Hence, the past has great influence on the present from this continuum. There is no EXCUSES. There is only human actions and human reactions. There are no "black reactions, but only "human reaction".
> 
> Implicit in the criticism of black people is the assumption that other races going through the exact same thing as our history, would not now have a victim mentality, make excuses and would be socioeconomically on par with everyone else. Every time you call out black people, by making a distinction, without given credit to the actions that created the reaction.....you are making black seem naturally dysfunctional relative to others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> March organizers believed that politicians were blaming urban blacks for their own domestic economic woes.
> 
> At the time of the march, African Americans faced unemployment rates nearly twice that of white Americans, a poverty rate of more than 40%, and a median family income that was about 58% of the median for white households. More than 11% of all black males were unemployed and for those aged 16 to 19, the number of unemployed had climbed to over 50%[8] Further, according to Reverend Jesse Jackson’s speech at the March, the United States House of Representatives had reduced funding to some of the programs that played an integral role in urban Americans’ lives. “The House of Representatives cut $1.1 billion from the nation’s poorest public schools,” and “cut $137 million from Head Start” effectively subtracting $5,000 from each classroom’s budget and cutting 45,000 preschoolers from a crucial early education program.
> 
> So did black people vote in 2016?  No they did not.  So they did it again!!!  They got lazy and convinced themselves that there was no difference between Hillary/Democrats and Trump/Republicans.
> 
> Did the same number of blacks vote for Hillary that voted for Obama?  So they chose not to vote because a black person wasn't on the ticket and now Republicans are back in charge and we know how Republicans feel about programs that help poor people.  It's not about black and white.  They hate all poor people.
> 
> So this right here is another thing black people did to cause the mess they are in now.  When they lose their Obamacare, don't blame Trump.  Blame yourselves for not showing up to vote.  The GOP told you they don't like paying for poor people's healthcare.  They don't care if you are white or black.  You'll see one day if you are rich they are not racist.  They are just greedy bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe blacks did not show up because......things actually got worse for blacks during the Obama Presidency. Now, that is not the same as saying that the Obama Presidency made things worse for blacks...as presidents actually have little control over the economy. The FACTS are that many statistics worsened for blacks during most of the Obama administration. Now.....many blacks likely held out hope that a black president would finally represent US, in this representative republic, TOO. However, things got worse and thus if a Black president did not deliver....a liberal black president at that......then it seems to me that there is little hope that the solution we look for will come politically. I mean.....blacks came out in record numbers for Obama......and did not get the economic return on investment, even though they did get a powerful psychological return on the investment by seeing an articulate and educated black man, with his articulate and educated black wife and their children....in the White House for 8 years. That was a powerful imagery for the black masses.....if for no one else.
> 
> In short....blacks have good reason to be disillusioned politically. In fact, if anyone is really paying attention.....we all should be disillusioned by it.
Click to expand...


Democrats sure let your people down

Even as the leading GOP presidential candidates continue to pledge to obliterate Obamacare, and even as Congressional Republicans continue to promise an alternative to the law that may never, ever materialize, Gallup finds that the uninsured rate has plummeted yet again, to six points below where it was when Obamacare first took effect:

Crucially, two of the groups who have experienced the largest drop in the uninsured rate are blacks and Hispanics:

Opinion | For blacks and Hispanics, a huge drop in the uninsured rate

Interestingly Hillary fucking voted for Obamacare!!!!!


----------



## IM2

*Voter Suppression Analysis by Civis Analytics*

Our analysis demonstrates that voter ID laws had a suppressive effect on voter turnout in the 2016 election. We found that turnout decreased significantly more in states where voter identification laws changed to strict, and that these strict laws disproportionately affected African-American counties. If states where voter ID laws became stricter between 2012 and 2016 had increased turnout by the same rate as that of states where there were no voter ID law changes, we estimate that over 400,000 more voters in the six states (AL, MS, NH, RI, VA, WI) would have cast their ballots in the 2016 election. Moreover, we estimate that at 200,000, nearly half of the national lost voters are from Wisconsin, where Hillary Clinton lost by only 20,000 votes. Finally, we find that lost voters tend to skew more African- American and more Democrat. These findings suggest that voter identification laws not only have a suppressive effect on voter turnout, but on specifically African-American turnout and on Democratic vote share. 

Voter Suppression Analysis by Civis Analytics | Demos


----------



## Mudda

AKIP said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: Problem with the black community?
> 
> A: Too many blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the problem is NEVER people like you who think and ACT based upon such thoughts. Just think if you are a police officer, loan officer, judge, jury member, teacher, doctor, hiring manager...etc. Such never thought about blacks never plays a role in the interaction with blacks
Click to expand...

What I mean is that when blacks are left to themselves, their neighbourhoods are a mess. It's up to blacks to fix their own problems in their own neighbourhoods, and then the rest of us won't constantly move away, or look badly on blacks moving into our neighbourhoods. Get that chip off of your shoulder and get to work fixing your own communities.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> *Voter Suppression Analysis by Civis Analytics*
> 
> Our analysis demonstrates that voter ID laws had a suppressive effect on voter turnout in the 2016 election. We found that turnout decreased significantly more in states where voter identification laws changed to strict, and that these strict laws disproportionately affected African-American counties. If states where voter ID laws became stricter between 2012 and 2016 had increased turnout by the same rate as that of states where there were no voter ID law changes, we estimate that over 400,000 more voters in the six states (AL, MS, NH, RI, VA, WI) would have cast their ballots in the 2016 election. Moreover, we estimate that at 200,000, nearly half of the national lost voters are from Wisconsin, where Hillary Clinton lost by only 20,000 votes. Finally, we find that lost voters tend to skew more African- American and more Democrat. These findings suggest that voter identification laws not only have a suppressive effect on voter turnout, but on specifically African-American turnout and on Democratic vote share.
> 
> Voter Suppression Analysis by Civis Analytics | Demos



Here is an example of how you guys are right.  2 months ago we interviewed a nice black lady and what turned out to be a fat drug addict white lady with a temper.  We went with the white lady of course.  We all caught her sleeping at her desk.  She said migrane headaches but we all know a drug addict when we see one.  She complained, called in sick, was late.  This is all within the 3 month probation period every employee knows they are under in the beginning.  

So why didn't we hire the nice black lady?  Probably the racist Chaldean who interviewed her.  

When I know this shit happens on a daily basis, it's hard for me to tell black people to just suck it up.  Even the ones that are trying are being knocked down.  Did her being black have something to do with not getting the job?  Unfortunately I believe it probably did.  And does all the time all over the place in corporate America.

All the more reasons I hope black people do start their own business'.


----------



## AKIP

Mudda said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: Problem with the black community?
> 
> A: Too many blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the problem is NEVER people like you who think and ACT based upon such thoughts. Just think if you are a police officer, loan officer, judge, jury member, teacher, doctor, hiring manager...etc. Such never thought about blacks never plays a role in the interaction with blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I mean is that when blacks are left to themselves, their neighbourhoods are a mess. It's up to blacks to fix their own problems in their own neighbourhoods, and then the rest of us won't constantly move away, or look badly on blacks moving into our neighbourhoods. Get that chip off of your shoulder and get to work fixing your own communities.
Click to expand...


The "chip" is on my credit card....not my shoulders. That having been said, its obvious you see black people as inferior in some way......otherwise you would not create a distinction with a difference about blacks. Noting this view of blacks that you have, whether it is based on statistical facts or your imagination....the fact remains that you would likely discriminate against blacks if you were in a position of authority or influence over blacks, like the occupations that I mentioned. One cannot hold negative beliefs about blacks overall.....yet still treat blacks equally (as equals). Hence, the fact that I can read negative views of blacks coming from people daily on forums such as this and others.......its clear to me that race and racism is STILL a big influence on the lives of black people. Again, one cannot hold negative beliefs about a group of people.....and treat the people fairly.....unless you try to over compensate for your known bias by attempting to favor blacks. If you don't know you have the bias.....like you probably do not....then you obviously are not over compensating and hence would, in general, treat blacks worse.


----------



## AKIP

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Voter Suppression Analysis by Civis Analytics*
> 
> Our analysis demonstrates that voter ID laws had a suppressive effect on voter turnout in the 2016 election. We found that turnout decreased significantly more in states where voter identification laws changed to strict, and that these strict laws disproportionately affected African-American counties. If states where voter ID laws became stricter between 2012 and 2016 had increased turnout by the same rate as that of states where there were no voter ID law changes, we estimate that over 400,000 more voters in the six states (AL, MS, NH, RI, VA, WI) would have cast their ballots in the 2016 election. Moreover, we estimate that at 200,000, nearly half of the national lost voters are from Wisconsin, where Hillary Clinton lost by only 20,000 votes. Finally, we find that lost voters tend to skew more African- American and more Democrat. These findings suggest that voter identification laws not only have a suppressive effect on voter turnout, but on specifically African-American turnout and on Democratic vote share.
> 
> Voter Suppression Analysis by Civis Analytics | Demos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an example of how you guys are right.  2 months ago we interviewed a nice black lady and what turned out to be a fat drug addict white lady with a temper.  We went with the white lady of course.  We all caught her sleeping at her desk.  She said migrane headaches but we all know a drug addict when we see one.  She complained, called in sick, was late.  This is all within the 3 month probation period every employee knows they are under in the beginning.
> 
> So why didn't we hire the nice black lady?  Probably the racist Chaldean who interviewed her.
> 
> When I know this shit happens on a daily basis, it's hard for me to tell black people to just suck it up.  Even the ones that are trying are being knocked down.  Did her being black have something to do with not getting the job?  Unfortunately I believe it probably did.  And does all the time all over the place in corporate America.
> 
> All the more reasons I hope black people do start their own business'.
Click to expand...


Well....the thing is that blacks will have to go through the same thing when starting a business because most times you will need to get a small business loan to start or help your business. The vast majority of the people making decisions on whether or not you get a loan or the interest rate you are charged, is going to be white. Hence, starting our own business exposes us to discrimination and denial just as much as applying for a job.....and yes....this despite laws. There are laws against crime......but that does not stop crime and laws against discrimination hardly stops discrimination.


----------



## AKIP

sealybobo said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying that black people have a victim mentality is like saying that people who have been to war have a post-traumatic stress mentality. Duh….when you are HUMAN and are exposed to certain stimuli a certain percentage of people will manifest psychological mutations and if a good number of them manifest this psychological mutation then it can become a cultural mutation as well. News flash: Actions ALWAYS create reactions! The “victim mentality”, as you see it, is par for the human course when exposed to a certain history, just like post-traumatic stress mentality is par for the course of exposure to war.  Again, actions create reaction and its disparaging and offensive to talk of things like a “victim mentality” among blacks as if it is abnormal for a group of victimized people (for over 300 year)….to feel like they are victims. If you knew anything about human nature…….you would understand that such is NORMAL…and not “Black”. It’s as normal as the “flight or fight” response of humans. Action…..reaction. There is no “black reaction”….only “human reaction”. Thus, if black people are different in their mentality and behavior, it’s not their blackness that is the root of the issue, but what has acted upon black people more than others (in degree or kind) that manifested a distinction with a difference between blacks and others.
> 
> What I am saying to you is that black people in America do not live in a world where the optics show them in a positive light relative to the optics of those who are white in this world. When you look at the world…..everything black is labeled as poor and dysfunctional. Black nations and people are seen as poor, incompetent and corrupt. Black run cities (majority black) are seen as poor incompetent and corrupt. We are said to not have any history of achievement or greatness. Images are subliminal and powerful. It really does not matter if there is opportunity to reach the mountain top if you have been conditioned to believe that you cannot. White people are conditioned to believe that they are a people who not only reach mountaintops……but go even further. You do that by making everything that is good in your image and then casting aspersion upon others for NOT contributing. That is why it is imperative that black people affirm their blackness and greatness. Why do you think IM2 spends so much time doing that?  Black people who don’t teach their kids the greatness of being black……..are the problem demographic., because their kids succumb to the subliminal programming that makes blacks feel that are naturally dysfunctional and thus it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. Note the video I posted of kids and how they see things. Black is just seen as inferior and bad.....regardless of what race of people is seeing it. The fact that you know of some black people who say that blacks have a negative mentality is only more proof. We, as black people, are not exempt from the conditioning that says we are inferior. We buy into as much as others do...which is double problematic and again why black people need to affirm, love, educate and embrace black people in unity to break free of that mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  PTSD for someone who went to war is not the same thing as all the poor black people living in the ghetto.  Someone who lives in the ghetto that has been taught by their friends family and peers that they aint nothing and will never be nothing is not the same thing.  Half of that shit they are doing to themselves.  But when someone goes to war and is traumatized, they sort of have an excuse.
> 
> I don't completely disagree with you all but I'm just saying you need to stop making excuses.  Or, everytime  you say, "life isn't fair because....."  always finish the sentence with BUT, what I did to overcome it was.....
> 
> Otherwise you are just being a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who taught the people who are telling their kids that they will not be nothing? Who taught the grand parents, who then taught the parents? Who taught the great grand parents, who then taught the grand parents, who then taught the parents, who then taught the kids growing up in the ghetto today that they could never be anything? What was the condition of the antecedents in this nation and what impact on their views did it have and what did they pass on to their kids? Where did it go wrong in that chain? When did the chain get poisoned?
> 
> We live in a continuum of actions begetting reactions. That continuum manifest over time. Hence, the past has great influence on the present from this continuum. There is no EXCUSES. There is only human actions and human reactions. There are no "black reactions, but only "human reaction".
> 
> Implicit in the criticism of black people is the assumption that other races going through the exact same thing as our history, would not now have a victim mentality, make excuses and would be socioeconomically on par with everyone else. Every time you call out black people, by making a distinction, without given credit to the actions that created the reaction.....you are making black seem naturally dysfunctional relative to others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> March organizers believed that politicians were blaming urban blacks for their own domestic economic woes.
> 
> At the time of the march, African Americans faced unemployment rates nearly twice that of white Americans, a poverty rate of more than 40%, and a median family income that was about 58% of the median for white households. More than 11% of all black males were unemployed and for those aged 16 to 19, the number of unemployed had climbed to over 50%[8] Further, according to Reverend Jesse Jackson’s speech at the March, the United States House of Representatives had reduced funding to some of the programs that played an integral role in urban Americans’ lives. “The House of Representatives cut $1.1 billion from the nation’s poorest public schools,” and “cut $137 million from Head Start” effectively subtracting $5,000 from each classroom’s budget and cutting 45,000 preschoolers from a crucial early education program.
> 
> So did black people vote in 2016?  No they did not.  So they did it again!!!  They got lazy and convinced themselves that there was no difference between Hillary/Democrats and Trump/Republicans.
> 
> Did the same number of blacks vote for Hillary that voted for Obama?  So they chose not to vote because a black person wasn't on the ticket and now Republicans are back in charge and we know how Republicans feel about programs that help poor people.  It's not about black and white.  They hate all poor people.
> 
> So this right here is another thing black people did to cause the mess they are in now.  When they lose their Obamacare, don't blame Trump.  Blame yourselves for not showing up to vote.  The GOP told you they don't like paying for poor people's healthcare.  They don't care if you are white or black.  You'll see one day if you are rich they are not racist.  They are just greedy bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe blacks did not show up because......things actually got worse for blacks during the Obama Presidency. Now, that is not the same as saying that the Obama Presidency made things worse for blacks...as presidents actually have little control over the economy. The FACTS are that many statistics worsened for blacks during most of the Obama administration. Now.....many blacks likely held out hope that a black president would finally represent US, in this representative republic, TOO. However, things got worse and thus if a Black president did not deliver....a liberal black president at that......then it seems to me that there is little hope that the solution we look for will come politically. I mean.....blacks came out in record numbers for Obama......and did not get the economic return on investment, even though they did get a powerful psychological return on the investment by seeing an articulate and educated black man, with his articulate and educated black wife and their children....in the White House for 8 years. That was a powerful imagery for the black masses.....if for no one else.
> 
> In short....blacks have good reason to be disillusioned politically. In fact, if anyone is really paying attention.....we all should be disillusioned by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats sure let your people down
> 
> Even as the leading GOP presidential candidates continue to pledge to obliterate Obamacare, and even as Congressional Republicans continue to promise an alternative to the law that may never, ever materialize, Gallup finds that the uninsured rate has plummeted yet again, to six points below where it was when Obamacare first took effect:
> 
> Crucially, two of the groups who have experienced the largest drop in the uninsured rate are blacks and Hispanics:
> 
> Opinion | For blacks and Hispanics, a huge drop in the uninsured rate
> 
> Interestingly Hillary fucking voted for Obamacare!!!!!
Click to expand...


Democrats let black people down......and republicans keep black people down.


----------



## Mudda

AKIP said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: Problem with the black community?
> 
> A: Too many blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the problem is NEVER people like you who think and ACT based upon such thoughts. Just think if you are a police officer, loan officer, judge, jury member, teacher, doctor, hiring manager...etc. Such never thought about blacks never plays a role in the interaction with blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I mean is that when blacks are left to themselves, their neighbourhoods are a mess. It's up to blacks to fix their own problems in their own neighbourhoods, and then the rest of us won't constantly move away, or look badly on blacks moving into our neighbourhoods. Get that chip off of your shoulder and get to work fixing your own communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "chip" is on my credit card....not my shoulders. That having been said, its obvious you see black people as inferior in some way......otherwise you would not create a distinction with a difference about blacks. Noting this view of blacks that you have, whether it is based on statistical facts or your imagination....the fact remains that you would likely discriminate against blacks if you were in a position of authority or influence over blacks, like the occupations that I mentioned. One cannot hold negative beliefs about blacks overall.....yet still treat blacks equally (as equals). Hence, the fact that I can read negative views of blacks coming from people daily on forums such as this and others.......its clear to me that race and racism is STILL a big influence on the lives of black people. Again, one cannot hold negative beliefs about a group of people.....and treat the people fairly.....unless you try to over compensate for your known bias by attempting to favor blacks. If you don't know you have the bias.....like you probably do not....then you obviously are not over compensating and hence would, in general, treat blacks worse.
Click to expand...

So anyone who has a bad impression of blacks is a racist because blacks never do anything wrong and aren't the reason for their fucked up communities? 
Try taking some ownership of your problems, only when you can see what the problem actually is will you be able to fix it as a community. Blaming it on whitey while you all do nothing won't get the job done.


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  PTSD for someone who went to war is not the same thing as all the poor black people living in the ghetto.  Someone who lives in the ghetto that has been taught by their friends family and peers that they aint nothing and will never be nothing is not the same thing.  Half of that shit they are doing to themselves.  But when someone goes to war and is traumatized, they sort of have an excuse.
> 
> I don't completely disagree with you all but I'm just saying you need to stop making excuses.  Or, everytime  you say, "life isn't fair because....."  always finish the sentence with BUT, what I did to overcome it was.....
> 
> Otherwise you are just being a victim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who taught the people who are telling their kids that they will not be nothing? Who taught the grand parents, who then taught the parents? Who taught the great grand parents, who then taught the grand parents, who then taught the parents, who then taught the kids growing up in the ghetto today that they could never be anything? What was the condition of the antecedents in this nation and what impact on their views did it have and what did they pass on to their kids? Where did it go wrong in that chain? When did the chain get poisoned?
> 
> We live in a continuum of actions begetting reactions. That continuum manifest over time. Hence, the past has great influence on the present from this continuum. There is no EXCUSES. There is only human actions and human reactions. There are no "black reactions, but only "human reaction".
> 
> Implicit in the criticism of black people is the assumption that other races going through the exact same thing as our history, would not now have a victim mentality, make excuses and would be socioeconomically on par with everyone else. Every time you call out black people, by making a distinction, without given credit to the actions that created the reaction.....you are making black seem naturally dysfunctional relative to others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> March organizers believed that politicians were blaming urban blacks for their own domestic economic woes.
> 
> At the time of the march, African Americans faced unemployment rates nearly twice that of white Americans, a poverty rate of more than 40%, and a median family income that was about 58% of the median for white households. More than 11% of all black males were unemployed and for those aged 16 to 19, the number of unemployed had climbed to over 50%[8] Further, according to Reverend Jesse Jackson’s speech at the March, the United States House of Representatives had reduced funding to some of the programs that played an integral role in urban Americans’ lives. “The House of Representatives cut $1.1 billion from the nation’s poorest public schools,” and “cut $137 million from Head Start” effectively subtracting $5,000 from each classroom’s budget and cutting 45,000 preschoolers from a crucial early education program.
> 
> So did black people vote in 2016?  No they did not.  So they did it again!!!  They got lazy and convinced themselves that there was no difference between Hillary/Democrats and Trump/Republicans.
> 
> Did the same number of blacks vote for Hillary that voted for Obama?  So they chose not to vote because a black person wasn't on the ticket and now Republicans are back in charge and we know how Republicans feel about programs that help poor people.  It's not about black and white.  They hate all poor people.
> 
> So this right here is another thing black people did to cause the mess they are in now.  When they lose their Obamacare, don't blame Trump.  Blame yourselves for not showing up to vote.  The GOP told you they don't like paying for poor people's healthcare.  They don't care if you are white or black.  You'll see one day if you are rich they are not racist.  They are just greedy bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe blacks did not show up because......things actually got worse for blacks during the Obama Presidency. Now, that is not the same as saying that the Obama Presidency made things worse for blacks...as presidents actually have little control over the economy. The FACTS are that many statistics worsened for blacks during most of the Obama administration. Now.....many blacks likely held out hope that a black president would finally represent US, in this representative republic, TOO. However, things got worse and thus if a Black president did not deliver....a liberal black president at that......then it seems to me that there is little hope that the solution we look for will come politically. I mean.....blacks came out in record numbers for Obama......and did not get the economic return on investment, even though they did get a powerful psychological return on the investment by seeing an articulate and educated black man, with his articulate and educated black wife and their children....in the White House for 8 years. That was a powerful imagery for the black masses.....if for no one else.
> 
> In short....blacks have good reason to be disillusioned politically. In fact, if anyone is really paying attention.....we all should be disillusioned by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats sure let your people down
> 
> Even as the leading GOP presidential candidates continue to pledge to obliterate Obamacare, and even as Congressional Republicans continue to promise an alternative to the law that may never, ever materialize, Gallup finds that the uninsured rate has plummeted yet again, to six points below where it was when Obamacare first took effect:
> 
> Crucially, two of the groups who have experienced the largest drop in the uninsured rate are blacks and Hispanics:
> 
> Opinion | For blacks and Hispanics, a huge drop in the uninsured rate
> 
> Interestingly Hillary fucking voted for Obamacare!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats let black people down......and republicans keep black people down.
Click to expand...


Chicken and egg.  The voters let the Democrats down by not showing up.  Did the Democrats do enough between 2008 and 2010?  Is that why blacks didn't show up?  Obama Reed and Pelosi weren't working hard enough or fast enough?  How many poor people got free Obamacare?  I'm sorry but that's a cop out to say "the democrats let you down".  What the fuck did you want from them?  

And that's a nice saying, but what you are telling me is you disagree that the poor let the Democrats down in 2010 when they didn't show up.  And now you guys are going to say voter suppression laws are preventing black people from voting.  You have over a year to get an id.  It should be that important to you that you INVEST in a ID and start voting, every 2 years.

I'm done picking on black people.  It's all poor and middle class people who don't vote.  You're all doing it to yourselves.  And show me any person who's not doing good and tell me it's white people's fault and I'm going to tell you that person can succeed despite the racists.  Sad though they exist because they do.

I've also argued that blacks are bad employees who will sue if you let them go (stereotyping) and that's one reason why whites don't want to hire blacks.  Or they won't stay.  Or they are notoriously late.  

But I know that's fucked up.  We should have hired that black lady and not the lazy fat white girl who probably seemed real great on the interview because she wasn't hung over that day but she's clearly a train wreck.  She's gone now and I don't put her loserness on all white people, so I know I am wrong and guilty of being prejudice.  Sorry.


----------



## sealybobo

Mudda said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: Problem with the black community?
> 
> A: Too many blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the problem is NEVER people like you who think and ACT based upon such thoughts. Just think if you are a police officer, loan officer, judge, jury member, teacher, doctor, hiring manager...etc. Such never thought about blacks never plays a role in the interaction with blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I mean is that when blacks are left to themselves, their neighbourhoods are a mess. It's up to blacks to fix their own problems in their own neighbourhoods, and then the rest of us won't constantly move away, or look badly on blacks moving into our neighbourhoods. Get that chip off of your shoulder and get to work fixing your own communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "chip" is on my credit card....not my shoulders. That having been said, its obvious you see black people as inferior in some way......otherwise you would not create a distinction with a difference about blacks. Noting this view of blacks that you have, whether it is based on statistical facts or your imagination....the fact remains that you would likely discriminate against blacks if you were in a position of authority or influence over blacks, like the occupations that I mentioned. One cannot hold negative beliefs about blacks overall.....yet still treat blacks equally (as equals). Hence, the fact that I can read negative views of blacks coming from people daily on forums such as this and others.......its clear to me that race and racism is STILL a big influence on the lives of black people. Again, one cannot hold negative beliefs about a group of people.....and treat the people fairly.....unless you try to over compensate for your known bias by attempting to favor blacks. If you don't know you have the bias.....like you probably do not....then you obviously are not over compensating and hence would, in general, treat blacks worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So anyone who has a bad impression of blacks is a racist because blacks never do anything wrong and aren't the reason for their fucked up communities?
> Try taking some ownership of your problems, only when you can see what the problem actually is will you be able to fix it as a community. Blaming it on whitey while you all do nothing won't get the job done.
Click to expand...

That's what I'm saying.  They are correct in their complaints but you are correct that they use racism as an excuse to why "the black community" has given up trying to be good citizens.

That's bullshit.  Our side is changing.  How many hiring managers in 1970 wouldn't hire a black?  Probably not as many racist hiring managers today, although they do exist.

But one reason is black stereotypes seem to exist all too often.  We've worked with blacks who weren't good and sued when let go or quit after a couple months.  Or they are lazy or have drama in their lives that distracts them from work.  Anyways, I'm of the belief we need to give blacks the chance.  

At least bad white employees don't sue when you fire them.


----------



## AKIP

Mudda said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: Problem with the black community?
> 
> A: Too many blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the problem is NEVER people like you who think and ACT based upon such thoughts. Just think if you are a police officer, loan officer, judge, jury member, teacher, doctor, hiring manager...etc. Such never thought about blacks never plays a role in the interaction with blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I mean is that when blacks are left to themselves, their neighbourhoods are a mess. It's up to blacks to fix their own problems in their own neighbourhoods, and then the rest of us won't constantly move away, or look badly on blacks moving into our neighbourhoods. Get that chip off of your shoulder and get to work fixing your own communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "chip" is on my credit card....not my shoulders. That having been said, its obvious you see black people as inferior in some way......otherwise you would not create a distinction with a difference about blacks. Noting this view of blacks that you have, whether it is based on statistical facts or your imagination....the fact remains that you would likely discriminate against blacks if you were in a position of authority or influence over blacks, like the occupations that I mentioned. One cannot hold negative beliefs about blacks overall.....yet still treat blacks equally (as equals). Hence, the fact that I can read negative views of blacks coming from people daily on forums such as this and others.......its clear to me that race and racism is STILL a big influence on the lives of black people. Again, one cannot hold negative beliefs about a group of people.....and treat the people fairly.....unless you try to over compensate for your known bias by attempting to favor blacks. If you don't know you have the bias.....like you probably do not....then you obviously are not over compensating and hence would, in general, treat blacks worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So anyone who has a bad impression of blacks is a racist because blacks never do anything wrong and aren't the reason for their fucked up communities?
> Try taking some ownership of your problems, only when you can see what the problem actually is will you be able to fix it as a community. Blaming it on whitey while you all do nothing won't get the job done.
Click to expand...


Why don't you try to take ownership of the consequences of your and others negative views of blacks? Here is the problem. To judge me by the content of my character and not the color of my skin.....takes TIME to get to know ME and my character. Hence, when I go for a job interview, stopped by the police....etc....they cannot witness the content of my character in that short of time frame. Hence, subconsciously if not consciously, their views of blacks in general may be defaulted upon me....until such time has passed that I can prove otherwise. However, most times you don't get the time to prove otherwise before you are discriminated against born from negative views of black people.....such as your own. 

Thoughts have consequences and you are the one refusing to take ownership of the consequence of negative thoughts about blacks from people like you.


----------



## AKIP

sealybobo said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who taught the people who are telling their kids that they will not be nothing? Who taught the grand parents, who then taught the parents? Who taught the great grand parents, who then taught the grand parents, who then taught the parents, who then taught the kids growing up in the ghetto today that they could never be anything? What was the condition of the antecedents in this nation and what impact on their views did it have and what did they pass on to their kids? Where did it go wrong in that chain? When did the chain get poisoned?
> 
> We live in a continuum of actions begetting reactions. That continuum manifest over time. Hence, the past has great influence on the present from this continuum. There is no EXCUSES. There is only human actions and human reactions. There are no "black reactions, but only "human reaction".
> 
> Implicit in the criticism of black people is the assumption that other races going through the exact same thing as our history, would not now have a victim mentality, make excuses and would be socioeconomically on par with everyone else. Every time you call out black people, by making a distinction, without given credit to the actions that created the reaction.....you are making black seem naturally dysfunctional relative to others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March organizers believed that politicians were blaming urban blacks for their own domestic economic woes.
> 
> At the time of the march, African Americans faced unemployment rates nearly twice that of white Americans, a poverty rate of more than 40%, and a median family income that was about 58% of the median for white households. More than 11% of all black males were unemployed and for those aged 16 to 19, the number of unemployed had climbed to over 50%[8] Further, according to Reverend Jesse Jackson’s speech at the March, the United States House of Representatives had reduced funding to some of the programs that played an integral role in urban Americans’ lives. “The House of Representatives cut $1.1 billion from the nation’s poorest public schools,” and “cut $137 million from Head Start” effectively subtracting $5,000 from each classroom’s budget and cutting 45,000 preschoolers from a crucial early education program.
> 
> So did black people vote in 2016?  No they did not.  So they did it again!!!  They got lazy and convinced themselves that there was no difference between Hillary/Democrats and Trump/Republicans.
> 
> Did the same number of blacks vote for Hillary that voted for Obama?  So they chose not to vote because a black person wasn't on the ticket and now Republicans are back in charge and we know how Republicans feel about programs that help poor people.  It's not about black and white.  They hate all poor people.
> 
> So this right here is another thing black people did to cause the mess they are in now.  When they lose their Obamacare, don't blame Trump.  Blame yourselves for not showing up to vote.  The GOP told you they don't like paying for poor people's healthcare.  They don't care if you are white or black.  You'll see one day if you are rich they are not racist.  They are just greedy bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe blacks did not show up because......things actually got worse for blacks during the Obama Presidency. Now, that is not the same as saying that the Obama Presidency made things worse for blacks...as presidents actually have little control over the economy. The FACTS are that many statistics worsened for blacks during most of the Obama administration. Now.....many blacks likely held out hope that a black president would finally represent US, in this representative republic, TOO. However, things got worse and thus if a Black president did not deliver....a liberal black president at that......then it seems to me that there is little hope that the solution we look for will come politically. I mean.....blacks came out in record numbers for Obama......and did not get the economic return on investment, even though they did get a powerful psychological return on the investment by seeing an articulate and educated black man, with his articulate and educated black wife and their children....in the White House for 8 years. That was a powerful imagery for the black masses.....if for no one else.
> 
> In short....blacks have good reason to be disillusioned politically. In fact, if anyone is really paying attention.....we all should be disillusioned by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats sure let your people down
> 
> Even as the leading GOP presidential candidates continue to pledge to obliterate Obamacare, and even as Congressional Republicans continue to promise an alternative to the law that may never, ever materialize, Gallup finds that the uninsured rate has plummeted yet again, to six points below where it was when Obamacare first took effect:
> 
> Crucially, two of the groups who have experienced the largest drop in the uninsured rate are blacks and Hispanics:
> 
> Opinion | For blacks and Hispanics, a huge drop in the uninsured rate
> 
> Interestingly Hillary fucking voted for Obamacare!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats let black people down......and republicans keep black people down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chicken and egg.  The voters let the Democrats down by not showing up.  Did the Democrats do enough between 2008 and 2010?  Is that why blacks didn't show up?  Obama Reed and Pelosi weren't working hard enough or fast enough?  How many poor people got free Obamacare?  I'm sorry but that's a cop out to say "the democrats let you down".  What the fuck did you want from them?
> 
> And that's a nice saying, but what you are telling me is you disagree that the poor let the Democrats down in 2010 when they didn't show up.  And now you guys are going to say voter suppression laws are preventing black people from voting.  You have over a year to get an id.  It should be that important to you that you INVEST in a ID and start voting, every 2 years.
> 
> I'm done picking on black people.  It's all poor and middle class people who don't vote.  You're all doing it to yourselves.  And show me any person who's not doing good and tell me it's white people's fault and I'm going to tell you that person can succeed despite the racists.  Sad though they exist because they do.
> 
> I've also argued that blacks are bad employees who will sue if you let them go (stereotyping) and that's one reason why whites don't want to hire blacks.  Or they won't stay.  Or they are notoriously late.
> 
> But I know that's fucked up.  We should have hired that black lady and not the lazy fat white girl who probably seemed real great on the interview because she wasn't hung over that day but she's clearly a train wreck.  She's gone now and I don't put her loserness on all white people, so I know I am wrong and guilty of being prejudice.  Sorry.
Click to expand...


YOU said democrats let us down in your post. I just took what you said and added my spin that Republicans Keep blacks down. I am apolitical. I did not vote for Obama. Both parties suck and none of them are going to represent the interest of blacks. Blacks are no longer the largest minority group in the country and democrats are trying to woo other minorities to the party, as well as, woo more independent whites who might be put off by giving too much attention to black voter issues and concerns. Republicans don't need the black vote.....just the racist vote, hence, they remain antithetical to black interest.


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> March organizers believed that politicians were blaming urban blacks for their own domestic economic woes.
> 
> At the time of the march, African Americans faced unemployment rates nearly twice that of white Americans, a poverty rate of more than 40%, and a median family income that was about 58% of the median for white households. More than 11% of all black males were unemployed and for those aged 16 to 19, the number of unemployed had climbed to over 50%[8] Further, according to Reverend Jesse Jackson’s speech at the March, the United States House of Representatives had reduced funding to some of the programs that played an integral role in urban Americans’ lives. “The House of Representatives cut $1.1 billion from the nation’s poorest public schools,” and “cut $137 million from Head Start” effectively subtracting $5,000 from each classroom’s budget and cutting 45,000 preschoolers from a crucial early education program.
> 
> So did black people vote in 2016?  No they did not.  So they did it again!!!  They got lazy and convinced themselves that there was no difference between Hillary/Democrats and Trump/Republicans.
> 
> Did the same number of blacks vote for Hillary that voted for Obama?  So they chose not to vote because a black person wasn't on the ticket and now Republicans are back in charge and we know how Republicans feel about programs that help poor people.  It's not about black and white.  They hate all poor people.
> 
> So this right here is another thing black people did to cause the mess they are in now.  When they lose their Obamacare, don't blame Trump.  Blame yourselves for not showing up to vote.  The GOP told you they don't like paying for poor people's healthcare.  They don't care if you are white or black.  You'll see one day if you are rich they are not racist.  They are just greedy bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe blacks did not show up because......things actually got worse for blacks during the Obama Presidency. Now, that is not the same as saying that the Obama Presidency made things worse for blacks...as presidents actually have little control over the economy. The FACTS are that many statistics worsened for blacks during most of the Obama administration. Now.....many blacks likely held out hope that a black president would finally represent US, in this representative republic, TOO. However, things got worse and thus if a Black president did not deliver....a liberal black president at that......then it seems to me that there is little hope that the solution we look for will come politically. I mean.....blacks came out in record numbers for Obama......and did not get the economic return on investment, even though they did get a powerful psychological return on the investment by seeing an articulate and educated black man, with his articulate and educated black wife and their children....in the White House for 8 years. That was a powerful imagery for the black masses.....if for no one else.
> 
> In short....blacks have good reason to be disillusioned politically. In fact, if anyone is really paying attention.....we all should be disillusioned by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats sure let your people down
> 
> Even as the leading GOP presidential candidates continue to pledge to obliterate Obamacare, and even as Congressional Republicans continue to promise an alternative to the law that may never, ever materialize, Gallup finds that the uninsured rate has plummeted yet again, to six points below where it was when Obamacare first took effect:
> 
> Crucially, two of the groups who have experienced the largest drop in the uninsured rate are blacks and Hispanics:
> 
> Opinion | For blacks and Hispanics, a huge drop in the uninsured rate
> 
> Interestingly Hillary fucking voted for Obamacare!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats let black people down......and republicans keep black people down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chicken and egg.  The voters let the Democrats down by not showing up.  Did the Democrats do enough between 2008 and 2010?  Is that why blacks didn't show up?  Obama Reed and Pelosi weren't working hard enough or fast enough?  How many poor people got free Obamacare?  I'm sorry but that's a cop out to say "the democrats let you down".  What the fuck did you want from them?
> 
> And that's a nice saying, but what you are telling me is you disagree that the poor let the Democrats down in 2010 when they didn't show up.  And now you guys are going to say voter suppression laws are preventing black people from voting.  You have over a year to get an id.  It should be that important to you that you INVEST in a ID and start voting, every 2 years.
> 
> I'm done picking on black people.  It's all poor and middle class people who don't vote.  You're all doing it to yourselves.  And show me any person who's not doing good and tell me it's white people's fault and I'm going to tell you that person can succeed despite the racists.  Sad though they exist because they do.
> 
> I've also argued that blacks are bad employees who will sue if you let them go (stereotyping) and that's one reason why whites don't want to hire blacks.  Or they won't stay.  Or they are notoriously late.
> 
> But I know that's fucked up.  We should have hired that black lady and not the lazy fat white girl who probably seemed real great on the interview because she wasn't hung over that day but she's clearly a train wreck.  She's gone now and I don't put her loserness on all white people, so I know I am wrong and guilty of being prejudice.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU said democrats let us down in your post. I just took what you said and added my spin that Republicans Keep blacks down. I am apolitical. I did not vote for Obama. Both parties suck and none of them are going to represent the interest of blacks. Blacks are no longer the largest minority group in the country and democrats are trying to woo other minorities to the party, as well as, woo more independent whites who might be put off by giving too much attention to black voter issues and concerns. Republicans don't need the black vote.....just the racist vote, hence, they remain antithetical to black interest.
Click to expand...


If you don't vote you don't matter.  So this is why black lives don't matter.  Politicians don't fear people who don't vote.  They won, we lose because you aren't good citizens.  I mean if you look up the definition of good citizen the first thing it'll say is VOTE.

I misspoke.  I meant the people let the Democrats down by not showing up in 2010 to punish Republicans for their obstruction.  And I agree, I'm giving up too.  If poor people don't give a fuck enough to vote, why should I care about them.  Don't vote, don't matter.  So black lives don't matter.  See how it works?

But I will tell you this, it almost doesn't matter if you vote liberal anymore.  Detroit for example is going to vote in Democrats into the House no matter what.  But then the GOP has all the surrounding districts gerrymandered.  So they have drawn the maps so the system is rigged.

So while I half agree with you, you have just admitted to me that you are what I believe is what's wrong with this country.  Citizens too stupid and lazy to vote.  Do you know that Republicans vote?  They vote every two years in fact.  Do you see how it's working out for them?

I almost can't even talk to you anymore because I know you don't vote.  To me you and your opinion don't matter anymore.  You sounded so smart but then now I think you are dumb as fuck.


----------



## Mudda

AKIP said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: Problem with the black community?
> 
> A: Too many blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the problem is NEVER people like you who think and ACT based upon such thoughts. Just think if you are a police officer, loan officer, judge, jury member, teacher, doctor, hiring manager...etc. Such never thought about blacks never plays a role in the interaction with blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I mean is that when blacks are left to themselves, their neighbourhoods are a mess. It's up to blacks to fix their own problems in their own neighbourhoods, and then the rest of us won't constantly move away, or look badly on blacks moving into our neighbourhoods. Get that chip off of your shoulder and get to work fixing your own communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "chip" is on my credit card....not my shoulders. That having been said, its obvious you see black people as inferior in some way......otherwise you would not create a distinction with a difference about blacks. Noting this view of blacks that you have, whether it is based on statistical facts or your imagination....the fact remains that you would likely discriminate against blacks if you were in a position of authority or influence over blacks, like the occupations that I mentioned. One cannot hold negative beliefs about blacks overall.....yet still treat blacks equally (as equals). Hence, the fact that I can read negative views of blacks coming from people daily on forums such as this and others.......its clear to me that race and racism is STILL a big influence on the lives of black people. Again, one cannot hold negative beliefs about a group of people.....and treat the people fairly.....unless you try to over compensate for your known bias by attempting to favor blacks. If you don't know you have the bias.....like you probably do not....then you obviously are not over compensating and hence would, in general, treat blacks worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So anyone who has a bad impression of blacks is a racist because blacks never do anything wrong and aren't the reason for their fucked up communities?
> Try taking some ownership of your problems, only when you can see what the problem actually is will you be able to fix it as a community. Blaming it on whitey while you all do nothing won't get the job done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you try to take ownership of the consequences of your and others negative views of blacks? Here is the problem. To judge me by the content of my character and not the color of my skin.....takes TIME to get to know ME and my character. Hence, when I go for a job interview, stopped by the police....etc....they cannot witness the content of my character in that short of time frame. Hence, subconsciously if not consciously, their views of blacks in general may be defaulted upon me....until such time has passed that I can prove otherwise. However, most times you don't get the time to prove otherwise before you are discriminated against born from negative views of black people.....such as your own.
> 
> Thoughts have consequences and you are the one refusing to take ownership of the consequence of negative thoughts about blacks from people like you.
Click to expand...

What happens to you isn't the fault of whitey, it's the fault of how your community has acted over time. If you want to change people's perception of your community, you need to step up and show us that you can take ownership of your own problems, and then fix them. Others are willing to help, but you need to let go of the attitude that my perception of your community needs to change before you do any actual changing. Only by being better will people have a better impression of you. Not before.


----------



## AKIP

sealybobo said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: Problem with the black community?
> 
> A: Too many blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the problem is NEVER people like you who think and ACT based upon such thoughts. Just think if you are a police officer, loan officer, judge, jury member, teacher, doctor, hiring manager...etc. Such never thought about blacks never plays a role in the interaction with blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I mean is that when blacks are left to themselves, their neighbourhoods are a mess. It's up to blacks to fix their own problems in their own neighbourhoods, and then the rest of us won't constantly move away, or look badly on blacks moving into our neighbourhoods. Get that chip off of your shoulder and get to work fixing your own communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "chip" is on my credit card....not my shoulders. That having been said, its obvious you see black people as inferior in some way......otherwise you would not create a distinction with a difference about blacks. Noting this view of blacks that you have, whether it is based on statistical facts or your imagination....the fact remains that you would likely discriminate against blacks if you were in a position of authority or influence over blacks, like the occupations that I mentioned. One cannot hold negative beliefs about blacks overall.....yet still treat blacks equally (as equals). Hence, the fact that I can read negative views of blacks coming from people daily on forums such as this and others.......its clear to me that race and racism is STILL a big influence on the lives of black people. Again, one cannot hold negative beliefs about a group of people.....and treat the people fairly.....unless you try to over compensate for your known bias by attempting to favor blacks. If you don't know you have the bias.....like you probably do not....then you obviously are not over compensating and hence would, in general, treat blacks worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So anyone who has a bad impression of blacks is a racist because blacks never do anything wrong and aren't the reason for their fucked up communities?
> Try taking some ownership of your problems, only when you can see what the problem actually is will you be able to fix it as a community. Blaming it on whitey while you all do nothing won't get the job done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I'm saying.  *They are correct in their complaints but you are correct that they use racism as an excuse to why "the black community" has given up trying to be good citizens*.
> 
> That's bullshit.  Our side is changing.  How many hiring managers in 1970 wouldn't hire a black?  Probably not as many racist hiring managers today, although they do exist.
> 
> But one reason is black stereotypes seem to exist all too often.  We've worked with blacks who weren't good and sued when let go or quit after a couple months.  Or they are lazy or have drama in their lives that distracts them from work.  Anyways, I'm of the belief we need to give blacks the chance.
> 
> At least bad white employees don't sue when you fire them.
Click to expand...


It does not work both ways like you suggest. The black condition is like a disease like diabetes, analogously. If you fail to treat the issue of insulin production in the body.......after a prolonged period of time your circulation, Kidneys, vision and other organs get damaged. If and when that happens, you can say that the person is suffering from poor Kidneys or say that their problem is poor circulation.....and be correct superficially. The real truth is that those complications developed from not treating the diabetes. Racism is the same way.......it went for so many centuries.....poorly treated by society......the other complications developed among black people born from the effects of racism. Hence, its superficially true that blacks suffer other complications....but those other complications are born from racism. For example, higher rates of poverty in the black community was a complication of racism. The black family deterioration is a complication of racism because this society emasculated the role of the black male as provider by societies fear and discrimination against the black male. Males tend to marry less and stick around to take care of kids less.....the lower their ability to provide is.


----------



## AKIP

Mudda said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the problem is NEVER people like you who think and ACT based upon such thoughts. Just think if you are a police officer, loan officer, judge, jury member, teacher, doctor, hiring manager...etc. Such never thought about blacks never plays a role in the interaction with blacks
> 
> 
> 
> What I mean is that when blacks are left to themselves, their neighbourhoods are a mess. It's up to blacks to fix their own problems in their own neighbourhoods, and then the rest of us won't constantly move away, or look badly on blacks moving into our neighbourhoods. Get that chip off of your shoulder and get to work fixing your own communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "chip" is on my credit card....not my shoulders. That having been said, its obvious you see black people as inferior in some way......otherwise you would not create a distinction with a difference about blacks. Noting this view of blacks that you have, whether it is based on statistical facts or your imagination....the fact remains that you would likely discriminate against blacks if you were in a position of authority or influence over blacks, like the occupations that I mentioned. One cannot hold negative beliefs about blacks overall.....yet still treat blacks equally (as equals). Hence, the fact that I can read negative views of blacks coming from people daily on forums such as this and others.......its clear to me that race and racism is STILL a big influence on the lives of black people. Again, one cannot hold negative beliefs about a group of people.....and treat the people fairly.....unless you try to over compensate for your known bias by attempting to favor blacks. If you don't know you have the bias.....like you probably do not....then you obviously are not over compensating and hence would, in general, treat blacks worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So anyone who has a bad impression of blacks is a racist because blacks never do anything wrong and aren't the reason for their fucked up communities?
> Try taking some ownership of your problems, only when you can see what the problem actually is will you be able to fix it as a community. Blaming it on whitey while you all do nothing won't get the job done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you try to take ownership of the consequences of your and others negative views of blacks? Here is the problem. To judge me by the content of my character and not the color of my skin.....takes TIME to get to know ME and my character. Hence, when I go for a job interview, stopped by the police....etc....they cannot witness the content of my character in that short of time frame. Hence, subconsciously if not consciously, their views of blacks in general may be defaulted upon me....until such time has passed that I can prove otherwise. However, most times you don't get the time to prove otherwise before you are discriminated against born from negative views of black people.....such as your own.
> 
> Thoughts have consequences and you are the one refusing to take ownership of the consequence of negative thoughts about blacks from people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happens to you isn't the fault of whitey, it's the fault of how your community has acted over time. If you want to change people's perception of your community, you need to step up and show us that you can take ownership of your own problems, and then fix them. Others are willing to help, but you need to let go of the attitude that my perception of your community needs to change before you do any actual changing. Only by being better will people have a better impression of you. Not before.
Click to expand...


And "whitey" has not acted over time? The record shows that over the last 300 years YT has been constantly discriminating against blacks. When is YT going to take responsibility for that? Every action creates a reaction and all those years YT has been discriminating against blacks has created a reaction in blacks.....then YT uses the reaction in blacks, born from YT actions, to rationalize further discrimination against blacks.


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> March organizers believed that politicians were blaming urban blacks for their own domestic economic woes.
> 
> At the time of the march, African Americans faced unemployment rates nearly twice that of white Americans, a poverty rate of more than 40%, and a median family income that was about 58% of the median for white households. More than 11% of all black males were unemployed and for those aged 16 to 19, the number of unemployed had climbed to over 50%[8] Further, according to Reverend Jesse Jackson’s speech at the March, the United States House of Representatives had reduced funding to some of the programs that played an integral role in urban Americans’ lives. “The House of Representatives cut $1.1 billion from the nation’s poorest public schools,” and “cut $137 million from Head Start” effectively subtracting $5,000 from each classroom’s budget and cutting 45,000 preschoolers from a crucial early education program.
> 
> So did black people vote in 2016?  No they did not.  So they did it again!!!  They got lazy and convinced themselves that there was no difference between Hillary/Democrats and Trump/Republicans.
> 
> Did the same number of blacks vote for Hillary that voted for Obama?  So they chose not to vote because a black person wasn't on the ticket and now Republicans are back in charge and we know how Republicans feel about programs that help poor people.  It's not about black and white.  They hate all poor people.
> 
> So this right here is another thing black people did to cause the mess they are in now.  When they lose their Obamacare, don't blame Trump.  Blame yourselves for not showing up to vote.  The GOP told you they don't like paying for poor people's healthcare.  They don't care if you are white or black.  You'll see one day if you are rich they are not racist.  They are just greedy bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe blacks did not show up because......things actually got worse for blacks during the Obama Presidency. Now, that is not the same as saying that the Obama Presidency made things worse for blacks...as presidents actually have little control over the economy. The FACTS are that many statistics worsened for blacks during most of the Obama administration. Now.....many blacks likely held out hope that a black president would finally represent US, in this representative republic, TOO. However, things got worse and thus if a Black president did not deliver....a liberal black president at that......then it seems to me that there is little hope that the solution we look for will come politically. I mean.....blacks came out in record numbers for Obama......and did not get the economic return on investment, even though they did get a powerful psychological return on the investment by seeing an articulate and educated black man, with his articulate and educated black wife and their children....in the White House for 8 years. That was a powerful imagery for the black masses.....if for no one else.
> 
> In short....blacks have good reason to be disillusioned politically. In fact, if anyone is really paying attention.....we all should be disillusioned by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats sure let your people down
> 
> Even as the leading GOP presidential candidates continue to pledge to obliterate Obamacare, and even as Congressional Republicans continue to promise an alternative to the law that may never, ever materialize, Gallup finds that the uninsured rate has plummeted yet again, to six points below where it was when Obamacare first took effect:
> 
> Crucially, two of the groups who have experienced the largest drop in the uninsured rate are blacks and Hispanics:
> 
> Opinion | For blacks and Hispanics, a huge drop in the uninsured rate
> 
> Interestingly Hillary fucking voted for Obamacare!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats let black people down......and republicans keep black people down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chicken and egg.  The voters let the Democrats down by not showing up.  Did the Democrats do enough between 2008 and 2010?  Is that why blacks didn't show up?  Obama Reed and Pelosi weren't working hard enough or fast enough?  How many poor people got free Obamacare?  I'm sorry but that's a cop out to say "the democrats let you down".  What the fuck did you want from them?
> 
> And that's a nice saying, but what you are telling me is you disagree that the poor let the Democrats down in 2010 when they didn't show up.  And now you guys are going to say voter suppression laws are preventing black people from voting.  You have over a year to get an id.  It should be that important to you that you INVEST in a ID and start voting, every 2 years.
> 
> I'm done picking on black people.  It's all poor and middle class people who don't vote.  You're all doing it to yourselves.  And show me any person who's not doing good and tell me it's white people's fault and I'm going to tell you that person can succeed despite the racists.  Sad though they exist because they do.
> 
> I've also argued that blacks are bad employees who will sue if you let them go (stereotyping) and that's one reason why whites don't want to hire blacks.  Or they won't stay.  Or they are notoriously late.
> 
> But I know that's fucked up.  We should have hired that black lady and not the lazy fat white girl who probably seemed real great on the interview because she wasn't hung over that day but she's clearly a train wreck.  She's gone now and I don't put her loserness on all white people, so I know I am wrong and guilty of being prejudice.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU said democrats let us down in your post. I just took what you said and added my spin that Republicans Keep blacks down. I am apolitical. I did not vote for Obama. Both parties suck and none of them are going to represent the interest of blacks. Blacks are no longer the largest minority group in the country and democrats are trying to woo other minorities to the party, as well as, woo more independent whites who might be put off by giving too much attention to black voter issues and concerns. Republicans don't need the black vote.....just the racist vote, hence, they remain antithetical to black interest.
Click to expand...


This is the definition of victim mentality.  Thinking it's pointless to vote.  Don't bother.  Doesn't make a difference.  Waaah.  Victim!!!

How do you explain that rich people do vote and they know it does matter?  They don't want you to vote.  Clearly voting matters.  Don't you get that?


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I mean is that when blacks are left to themselves, their neighbourhoods are a mess. It's up to blacks to fix their own problems in their own neighbourhoods, and then the rest of us won't constantly move away, or look badly on blacks moving into our neighbourhoods. Get that chip off of your shoulder and get to work fixing your own communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "chip" is on my credit card....not my shoulders. That having been said, its obvious you see black people as inferior in some way......otherwise you would not create a distinction with a difference about blacks. Noting this view of blacks that you have, whether it is based on statistical facts or your imagination....the fact remains that you would likely discriminate against blacks if you were in a position of authority or influence over blacks, like the occupations that I mentioned. One cannot hold negative beliefs about blacks overall.....yet still treat blacks equally (as equals). Hence, the fact that I can read negative views of blacks coming from people daily on forums such as this and others.......its clear to me that race and racism is STILL a big influence on the lives of black people. Again, one cannot hold negative beliefs about a group of people.....and treat the people fairly.....unless you try to over compensate for your known bias by attempting to favor blacks. If you don't know you have the bias.....like you probably do not....then you obviously are not over compensating and hence would, in general, treat blacks worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So anyone who has a bad impression of blacks is a racist because blacks never do anything wrong and aren't the reason for their fucked up communities?
> Try taking some ownership of your problems, only when you can see what the problem actually is will you be able to fix it as a community. Blaming it on whitey while you all do nothing won't get the job done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you try to take ownership of the consequences of your and others negative views of blacks? Here is the problem. To judge me by the content of my character and not the color of my skin.....takes TIME to get to know ME and my character. Hence, when I go for a job interview, stopped by the police....etc....they cannot witness the content of my character in that short of time frame. Hence, subconsciously if not consciously, their views of blacks in general may be defaulted upon me....until such time has passed that I can prove otherwise. However, most times you don't get the time to prove otherwise before you are discriminated against born from negative views of black people.....such as your own.
> 
> Thoughts have consequences and you are the one refusing to take ownership of the consequence of negative thoughts about blacks from people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happens to you isn't the fault of whitey, it's the fault of how your community has acted over time. If you want to change people's perception of your community, you need to step up and show us that you can take ownership of your own problems, and then fix them. Others are willing to help, but you need to let go of the attitude that my perception of your community needs to change before you do any actual changing. Only by being better will people have a better impression of you. Not before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And "whitey" has not acted over time? The record shows that over the last 300 years YT has been constantly discriminating against blacks. When is YT going to take responsibility for that? Every action creates a reaction and all those years YT has been discriminating against blacks has created a reaction in blacks.....then YT uses the reaction in blacks, born from YT actions, to rationalize further discrimination against blacks.
Click to expand...


But that's what the civil rights movement was for.  You guys made great gains in the 70's, 80's, 90's, 2000's until the recession that REPUBLICANS caused.  

Please stop acting like cops are still sicking dogs and hoses on black people. We've come a long way.  IM2 will tell you that it's only 0.000001% of blacks that are bad or have a problem.  So why are the other 99999.999 of you complaining?


----------



## AKIP

sealybobo said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe blacks did not show up because......things actually got worse for blacks during the Obama Presidency. Now, that is not the same as saying that the Obama Presidency made things worse for blacks...as presidents actually have little control over the economy. The FACTS are that many statistics worsened for blacks during most of the Obama administration. Now.....many blacks likely held out hope that a black president would finally represent US, in this representative republic, TOO. However, things got worse and thus if a Black president did not deliver....a liberal black president at that......then it seems to me that there is little hope that the solution we look for will come politically. I mean.....blacks came out in record numbers for Obama......and did not get the economic return on investment, even though they did get a powerful psychological return on the investment by seeing an articulate and educated black man, with his articulate and educated black wife and their children....in the White House for 8 years. That was a powerful imagery for the black masses.....if for no one else.
> 
> In short....blacks have good reason to be disillusioned politically. In fact, if anyone is really paying attention.....we all should be disillusioned by it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats sure let your people down
> 
> Even as the leading GOP presidential candidates continue to pledge to obliterate Obamacare, and even as Congressional Republicans continue to promise an alternative to the law that may never, ever materialize, Gallup finds that the uninsured rate has plummeted yet again, to six points below where it was when Obamacare first took effect:
> 
> Crucially, two of the groups who have experienced the largest drop in the uninsured rate are blacks and Hispanics:
> 
> Opinion | For blacks and Hispanics, a huge drop in the uninsured rate
> 
> Interestingly Hillary fucking voted for Obamacare!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats let black people down......and republicans keep black people down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chicken and egg.  The voters let the Democrats down by not showing up.  Did the Democrats do enough between 2008 and 2010?  Is that why blacks didn't show up?  Obama Reed and Pelosi weren't working hard enough or fast enough?  How many poor people got free Obamacare?  I'm sorry but that's a cop out to say "the democrats let you down".  What the fuck did you want from them?
> 
> And that's a nice saying, but what you are telling me is you disagree that the poor let the Democrats down in 2010 when they didn't show up.  And now you guys are going to say voter suppression laws are preventing black people from voting.  You have over a year to get an id.  It should be that important to you that you INVEST in a ID and start voting, every 2 years.
> 
> I'm done picking on black people.  It's all poor and middle class people who don't vote.  You're all doing it to yourselves.  And show me any person who's not doing good and tell me it's white people's fault and I'm going to tell you that person can succeed despite the racists.  Sad though they exist because they do.
> 
> I've also argued that blacks are bad employees who will sue if you let them go (stereotyping) and that's one reason why whites don't want to hire blacks.  Or they won't stay.  Or they are notoriously late.
> 
> But I know that's fucked up.  We should have hired that black lady and not the lazy fat white girl who probably seemed real great on the interview because she wasn't hung over that day but she's clearly a train wreck.  She's gone now and I don't put her loserness on all white people, so I know I am wrong and guilty of being prejudice.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU said democrats let us down in your post. I just took what you said and added my spin that Republicans Keep blacks down. I am apolitical. I did not vote for Obama. Both parties suck and none of them are going to represent the interest of blacks. Blacks are no longer the largest minority group in the country and democrats are trying to woo other minorities to the party, as well as, woo more independent whites who might be put off by giving too much attention to black voter issues and concerns. Republicans don't need the black vote.....just the racist vote, hence, they remain antithetical to black interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the definition of victim mentality.  Thinking it's pointless to vote.  Don't bother.  Doesn't make a difference.  Waaah.  Victim!!!
> 
> How do you explain that rich people do vote and they know it does matter?  They don't want you to vote.  Clearly voting matters.  Don't you get that?
Click to expand...


Most times a victim mentality is the consequences of being victims. Its like noting people who are in pain and saying that they have a "pain" mentality.


----------



## AKIP

sealybobo said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "chip" is on my credit card....not my shoulders. That having been said, its obvious you see black people as inferior in some way......otherwise you would not create a distinction with a difference about blacks. Noting this view of blacks that you have, whether it is based on statistical facts or your imagination....the fact remains that you would likely discriminate against blacks if you were in a position of authority or influence over blacks, like the occupations that I mentioned. One cannot hold negative beliefs about blacks overall.....yet still treat blacks equally (as equals). Hence, the fact that I can read negative views of blacks coming from people daily on forums such as this and others.......its clear to me that race and racism is STILL a big influence on the lives of black people. Again, one cannot hold negative beliefs about a group of people.....and treat the people fairly.....unless you try to over compensate for your known bias by attempting to favor blacks. If you don't know you have the bias.....like you probably do not....then you obviously are not over compensating and hence would, in general, treat blacks worse.
> 
> 
> 
> So anyone who has a bad impression of blacks is a racist because blacks never do anything wrong and aren't the reason for their fucked up communities?
> Try taking some ownership of your problems, only when you can see what the problem actually is will you be able to fix it as a community. Blaming it on whitey while you all do nothing won't get the job done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you try to take ownership of the consequences of your and others negative views of blacks? Here is the problem. To judge me by the content of my character and not the color of my skin.....takes TIME to get to know ME and my character. Hence, when I go for a job interview, stopped by the police....etc....they cannot witness the content of my character in that short of time frame. Hence, subconsciously if not consciously, their views of blacks in general may be defaulted upon me....until such time has passed that I can prove otherwise. However, most times you don't get the time to prove otherwise before you are discriminated against born from negative views of black people.....such as your own.
> 
> Thoughts have consequences and you are the one refusing to take ownership of the consequence of negative thoughts about blacks from people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happens to you isn't the fault of whitey, it's the fault of how your community has acted over time. If you want to change people's perception of your community, you need to step up and show us that you can take ownership of your own problems, and then fix them. Others are willing to help, but you need to let go of the attitude that my perception of your community needs to change before you do any actual changing. Only by being better will people have a better impression of you. Not before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And "whitey" has not acted over time? The record shows that over the last 300 years YT has been constantly discriminating against blacks. When is YT going to take responsibility for that? Every action creates a reaction and all those years YT has been discriminating against blacks has created a reaction in blacks.....then YT uses the reaction in blacks, born from YT actions, to rationalize further discrimination against blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that's what the civil rights movement was for.  You guys made great gains in the 70's, 80's, 90's, 2000's until the recession that REPUBLICANS caused.
> 
> Please stop acting like cops are still sicking dogs and hoses on black people. We've come a long way.  IM2 will tell you that it's only 0.000001% of blacks that are bad or have a problem.  So why are the other 99999.999 of you complaining?
Click to expand...


With modern times comes modern means of the police sicking dogs on you and spraying you with water hoses. Obviously society has more advanced means of doing the same thing without the same optics from the past. I guess when you look for a racist you are still looking for someone shouting n1gger and wearing a pointy hood.


----------



## Mudda

AKIP said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I mean is that when blacks are left to themselves, their neighbourhoods are a mess. It's up to blacks to fix their own problems in their own neighbourhoods, and then the rest of us won't constantly move away, or look badly on blacks moving into our neighbourhoods. Get that chip off of your shoulder and get to work fixing your own communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "chip" is on my credit card....not my shoulders. That having been said, its obvious you see black people as inferior in some way......otherwise you would not create a distinction with a difference about blacks. Noting this view of blacks that you have, whether it is based on statistical facts or your imagination....the fact remains that you would likely discriminate against blacks if you were in a position of authority or influence over blacks, like the occupations that I mentioned. One cannot hold negative beliefs about blacks overall.....yet still treat blacks equally (as equals). Hence, the fact that I can read negative views of blacks coming from people daily on forums such as this and others.......its clear to me that race and racism is STILL a big influence on the lives of black people. Again, one cannot hold negative beliefs about a group of people.....and treat the people fairly.....unless you try to over compensate for your known bias by attempting to favor blacks. If you don't know you have the bias.....like you probably do not....then you obviously are not over compensating and hence would, in general, treat blacks worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So anyone who has a bad impression of blacks is a racist because blacks never do anything wrong and aren't the reason for their fucked up communities?
> Try taking some ownership of your problems, only when you can see what the problem actually is will you be able to fix it as a community. Blaming it on whitey while you all do nothing won't get the job done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you try to take ownership of the consequences of your and others negative views of blacks? Here is the problem. To judge me by the content of my character and not the color of my skin.....takes TIME to get to know ME and my character. Hence, when I go for a job interview, stopped by the police....etc....they cannot witness the content of my character in that short of time frame. Hence, subconsciously if not consciously, their views of blacks in general may be defaulted upon me....until such time has passed that I can prove otherwise. However, most times you don't get the time to prove otherwise before you are discriminated against born from negative views of black people.....such as your own.
> 
> Thoughts have consequences and you are the one refusing to take ownership of the consequence of negative thoughts about blacks from people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happens to you isn't the fault of whitey, it's the fault of how your community has acted over time. If you want to change people's perception of your community, you need to step up and show us that you can take ownership of your own problems, and then fix them. Others are willing to help, but you need to let go of the attitude that my perception of your community needs to change before you do any actual changing. Only by being better will people have a better impression of you. Not before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And "whitey" has not acted over time? The record shows that over the last 300 years YT has been constantly discriminating against blacks. When is YT going to take responsibility for that? Every action creates a reaction and all those years YT has been discriminating against blacks has created a reaction in blacks.....then YT uses the reaction in blacks, born from YT actions, to rationalize further discrimination against blacks.
Click to expand...

Stop living in the past. You need to get better as a community for people to see you better. It's not a question of how you got here, but what you folks will do to better the situation of your communities and how people perceive you going forward.


----------



## AKIP

Mudda said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "chip" is on my credit card....not my shoulders. That having been said, its obvious you see black people as inferior in some way......otherwise you would not create a distinction with a difference about blacks. Noting this view of blacks that you have, whether it is based on statistical facts or your imagination....the fact remains that you would likely discriminate against blacks if you were in a position of authority or influence over blacks, like the occupations that I mentioned. One cannot hold negative beliefs about blacks overall.....yet still treat blacks equally (as equals). Hence, the fact that I can read negative views of blacks coming from people daily on forums such as this and others.......its clear to me that race and racism is STILL a big influence on the lives of black people. Again, one cannot hold negative beliefs about a group of people.....and treat the people fairly.....unless you try to over compensate for your known bias by attempting to favor blacks. If you don't know you have the bias.....like you probably do not....then you obviously are not over compensating and hence would, in general, treat blacks worse.
> 
> 
> 
> So anyone who has a bad impression of blacks is a racist because blacks never do anything wrong and aren't the reason for their fucked up communities?
> Try taking some ownership of your problems, only when you can see what the problem actually is will you be able to fix it as a community. Blaming it on whitey while you all do nothing won't get the job done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you try to take ownership of the consequences of your and others negative views of blacks? Here is the problem. To judge me by the content of my character and not the color of my skin.....takes TIME to get to know ME and my character. Hence, when I go for a job interview, stopped by the police....etc....they cannot witness the content of my character in that short of time frame. Hence, subconsciously if not consciously, their views of blacks in general may be defaulted upon me....until such time has passed that I can prove otherwise. However, most times you don't get the time to prove otherwise before you are discriminated against born from negative views of black people.....such as your own.
> 
> Thoughts have consequences and you are the one refusing to take ownership of the consequence of negative thoughts about blacks from people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happens to you isn't the fault of whitey, it's the fault of how your community has acted over time. If you want to change people's perception of your community, you need to step up and show us that you can take ownership of your own problems, and then fix them. Others are willing to help, but you need to let go of the attitude that my perception of your community needs to change before you do any actual changing. Only by being better will people have a better impression of you. Not before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And "whitey" has not acted over time? The record shows that over the last 300 years YT has been constantly discriminating against blacks. When is YT going to take responsibility for that? Every action creates a reaction and all those years YT has been discriminating against blacks has created a reaction in blacks.....then YT uses the reaction in blacks, born from YT actions, to rationalize further discrimination against blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop living in the past. You need to get better as a community for people to see you better. It's not a question of how you got here, but what you folks will do to better the situation of your communities and how people perceive you going forward.
Click to expand...


Lol....YOU are the one who brought up the history of the black community being why the black community is seen negatively. Now when I bring up the history of whites behaving badly towards blacks......you want me to now stop living in the past....lol. You can't make this stuff up. "its gold Jerry"...lol. 

Truth is....you just don't want to account for 3 plus centuries of white racism and its REACTION upon the black condition. Thus, you want to deflect and make it seem like there was nothing influencing the black condition....other than black people.


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the problem is NEVER people like you who think and ACT based upon such thoughts. Just think if you are a police officer, loan officer, judge, jury member, teacher, doctor, hiring manager...etc. Such never thought about blacks never plays a role in the interaction with blacks
> 
> 
> 
> What I mean is that when blacks are left to themselves, their neighbourhoods are a mess. It's up to blacks to fix their own problems in their own neighbourhoods, and then the rest of us won't constantly move away, or look badly on blacks moving into our neighbourhoods. Get that chip off of your shoulder and get to work fixing your own communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "chip" is on my credit card....not my shoulders. That having been said, its obvious you see black people as inferior in some way......otherwise you would not create a distinction with a difference about blacks. Noting this view of blacks that you have, whether it is based on statistical facts or your imagination....the fact remains that you would likely discriminate against blacks if you were in a position of authority or influence over blacks, like the occupations that I mentioned. One cannot hold negative beliefs about blacks overall.....yet still treat blacks equally (as equals). Hence, the fact that I can read negative views of blacks coming from people daily on forums such as this and others.......its clear to me that race and racism is STILL a big influence on the lives of black people. Again, one cannot hold negative beliefs about a group of people.....and treat the people fairly.....unless you try to over compensate for your known bias by attempting to favor blacks. If you don't know you have the bias.....like you probably do not....then you obviously are not over compensating and hence would, in general, treat blacks worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So anyone who has a bad impression of blacks is a racist because blacks never do anything wrong and aren't the reason for their fucked up communities?
> Try taking some ownership of your problems, only when you can see what the problem actually is will you be able to fix it as a community. Blaming it on whitey while you all do nothing won't get the job done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I'm saying.  *They are correct in their complaints but you are correct that they use racism as an excuse to why "the black community" has given up trying to be good citizens*.
> 
> That's bullshit.  Our side is changing.  How many hiring managers in 1970 wouldn't hire a black?  Probably not as many racist hiring managers today, although they do exist.
> 
> But one reason is black stereotypes seem to exist all too often.  We've worked with blacks who weren't good and sued when let go or quit after a couple months.  Or they are lazy or have drama in their lives that distracts them from work.  Anyways, I'm of the belief we need to give blacks the chance.
> 
> At least bad white employees don't sue when you fire them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does not work both ways like you suggest. The black condition is like a disease like diabetes, analogously. If you fail to treat the issue of insulin production in the body.......after a prolonged period of time your circulation, Kidneys, vision and other organs get damaged. If and when that happens, you can say that the person is suffering from poor Kidneys or say that their problem is poor circulation.....and be correct superficially. The real truth is that those complications developed from not treating the diabetes. Racism is the same way.......it went for so many centuries.....poorly treated by society......the other complications developed among black people born from the effects of racism. Hence, its superficially true that blacks suffer other complications....but those other complications are born from racism. For example, higher rates of poverty in the black community was a complication of racism. The black family deterioration is a complication of racism because this society emasculated the role of the black male as provider by societies fear and discrimination against the black male. Males tend to marry less and stick around to take care of kids less.....the lower their ability to provide is.
Click to expand...


Can't argue with 99% of that.  But what are you suggesting?  There's nothing that black communities can do about it if whites don't change?  I think a guy like Ben Carson proves that wrong.  He succeeded despite.  And my advice is sound.  If you are poor, don't have 4 kids.  If you do then you did it to yourself.  And if you have a kid make sure they are focused on school and/or "what are you going to do with your life?"  That's what my parents always pushed.  They said, "what are you going to do when you graduate highschool".  Do you suggest that poor black parents shouldn't bother doing this with their kids?  

The difference between me and Ben Carson is that Ben doesn't admit that white people need to change too.  That would go against his right wing brainwashed brain.  People who are conservative tend to agree with every right wing talking point, just like you aren't able to talk against your left wing talking points.  I agree with most everything you say but you admit that if black people are dysfunctional it's because of racism.  So you admit there is some dysfunction in the black community.  We agree it's not their fault.  But you won't discuss what black people need to do themselves to fix the situation they are in, regardless of who put them there.  Stop pushing eubonics for one.  

I heard a black radio political talk show host say once that black men wear their pants baggy because black women allow it.  If black women didn't like it black men would pull their pants up tomorrow.  

And I agree things still aren't fair or equal, but they are probably about as fair and equal as you are going to get.  Don't hold your breath.  So poor black parents have to do an even better job than poor white parents have to do because white hiring managers will hire whites over you just because they are white.  That would discourage me too.  You know, they discriminate against short and fat people too?  That's why black parents probably should be stressing education even more than poor whites.  Same way short fat whites have to be smarter than pretty whites.  But ugly fat whites still get jobs even though lots of people discriminate against them.  Should fat ugly people give up?  I hate to compare blacks with fat and ugly people but you get my point, right?  People are prejudice.  

Not to mention poor whites aren't blaming whites for their woes.  If they are smart they would blame the rich because they are the ones who fuck all poor people.  Just so happens the rich are white.

Poor white people should be on your side but rich whites use racism to divide them.


----------



## sealybobo

Mudda said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the problem is NEVER people like you who think and ACT based upon such thoughts. Just think if you are a police officer, loan officer, judge, jury member, teacher, doctor, hiring manager...etc. Such never thought about blacks never plays a role in the interaction with blacks
> 
> 
> 
> What I mean is that when blacks are left to themselves, their neighbourhoods are a mess. It's up to blacks to fix their own problems in their own neighbourhoods, and then the rest of us won't constantly move away, or look badly on blacks moving into our neighbourhoods. Get that chip off of your shoulder and get to work fixing your own communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "chip" is on my credit card....not my shoulders. That having been said, its obvious you see black people as inferior in some way......otherwise you would not create a distinction with a difference about blacks. Noting this view of blacks that you have, whether it is based on statistical facts or your imagination....the fact remains that you would likely discriminate against blacks if you were in a position of authority or influence over blacks, like the occupations that I mentioned. One cannot hold negative beliefs about blacks overall.....yet still treat blacks equally (as equals). Hence, the fact that I can read negative views of blacks coming from people daily on forums such as this and others.......its clear to me that race and racism is STILL a big influence on the lives of black people. Again, one cannot hold negative beliefs about a group of people.....and treat the people fairly.....unless you try to over compensate for your known bias by attempting to favor blacks. If you don't know you have the bias.....like you probably do not....then you obviously are not over compensating and hence would, in general, treat blacks worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So anyone who has a bad impression of blacks is a racist because blacks never do anything wrong and aren't the reason for their fucked up communities?
> Try taking some ownership of your problems, only when you can see what the problem actually is will you be able to fix it as a community. Blaming it on whitey while you all do nothing won't get the job done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you try to take ownership of the consequences of your and others negative views of blacks? Here is the problem. To judge me by the content of my character and not the color of my skin.....takes TIME to get to know ME and my character. Hence, when I go for a job interview, stopped by the police....etc....they cannot witness the content of my character in that short of time frame. Hence, subconsciously if not consciously, their views of blacks in general may be defaulted upon me....until such time has passed that I can prove otherwise. However, most times you don't get the time to prove otherwise before you are discriminated against born from negative views of black people.....such as your own.
> 
> Thoughts have consequences and you are the one refusing to take ownership of the consequence of negative thoughts about blacks from people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happens to you isn't the fault of whitey, it's the fault of how your community has acted over time. If you want to change people's perception of your community, you need to step up and show us that you can take ownership of your own problems, and then fix them. Others are willing to help, but you need to let go of the attitude that my perception of your community needs to change before you do any actual changing. Only by being better will people have a better impression of you. Not before.
Click to expand...


This is what I'm trying to say.  Well put.  

But what happened to them is the fault of whites.  And to this day there are a lot of white hiring managers that won't hire blacks no matter how polished, educated and experienced they are.  That's got to change.  It's because of stuff like this that I agree with them that maybe we do need to change before we ask them to change.  Why bother when the hiring managers won't even hire them?  This is why I liked AA.

But it is true they aren't taking ownership of their problems or fixing them.


----------



## AKIP

sealybobo said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I mean is that when blacks are left to themselves, their neighbourhoods are a mess. It's up to blacks to fix their own problems in their own neighbourhoods, and then the rest of us won't constantly move away, or look badly on blacks moving into our neighbourhoods. Get that chip off of your shoulder and get to work fixing your own communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "chip" is on my credit card....not my shoulders. That having been said, its obvious you see black people as inferior in some way......otherwise you would not create a distinction with a difference about blacks. Noting this view of blacks that you have, whether it is based on statistical facts or your imagination....the fact remains that you would likely discriminate against blacks if you were in a position of authority or influence over blacks, like the occupations that I mentioned. One cannot hold negative beliefs about blacks overall.....yet still treat blacks equally (as equals). Hence, the fact that I can read negative views of blacks coming from people daily on forums such as this and others.......its clear to me that race and racism is STILL a big influence on the lives of black people. Again, one cannot hold negative beliefs about a group of people.....and treat the people fairly.....unless you try to over compensate for your known bias by attempting to favor blacks. If you don't know you have the bias.....like you probably do not....then you obviously are not over compensating and hence would, in general, treat blacks worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So anyone who has a bad impression of blacks is a racist because blacks never do anything wrong and aren't the reason for their fucked up communities?
> Try taking some ownership of your problems, only when you can see what the problem actually is will you be able to fix it as a community. Blaming it on whitey while you all do nothing won't get the job done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I'm saying.  *They are correct in their complaints but you are correct that they use racism as an excuse to why "the black community" has given up trying to be good citizens*.
> 
> That's bullshit.  Our side is changing.  How many hiring managers in 1970 wouldn't hire a black?  Probably not as many racist hiring managers today, although they do exist.
> 
> But one reason is black stereotypes seem to exist all too often.  We've worked with blacks who weren't good and sued when let go or quit after a couple months.  Or they are lazy or have drama in their lives that distracts them from work.  Anyways, I'm of the belief we need to give blacks the chance.
> 
> At least bad white employees don't sue when you fire them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does not work both ways like you suggest. The black condition is like a disease like diabetes, analogously. If you fail to treat the issue of insulin production in the body.......after a prolonged period of time your circulation, Kidneys, vision and other organs get damaged. If and when that happens, you can say that the person is suffering from poor Kidneys or say that their problem is poor circulation.....and be correct superficially. The real truth is that those complications developed from not treating the diabetes. Racism is the same way.......it went for so many centuries.....poorly treated by society......the other complications developed among black people born from the effects of racism. Hence, its superficially true that blacks suffer other complications....but those other complications are born from racism. For example, higher rates of poverty in the black community was a complication of racism. The black family deterioration is a complication of racism because this society emasculated the role of the black male as provider by societies fear and discrimination against the black male. Males tend to marry less and stick around to take care of kids less.....the lower their ability to provide is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't argue with 99% of that.  But what are you suggesting?  There's nothing that black communities can do about it if whites don't change?  I think a guy like Ben Carson proves that wrong.  He succeeded despite.  And my advice is sound.  If you are poor, don't have 4 kids.  If you do then you did it to yourself.  And if you have a kid make sure they are focused on school and/or "what are you going to do with your life?"  That's what my parents always pushed.  They said, "what are you going to do when you graduate highschool".  Do you suggest that poor black parents shouldn't bother doing this with their kids?
> 
> The difference between me and Ben Carson is that Ben doesn't admit that white people need to change too.  That would go against his right wing brainwashed brain.  People who are conservative tend to agree with every right wing talking point, just like you aren't able to talk against your left wing talking points.  I agree with most everything you say but you admit that if black people are dysfunctional it's because of racism.  So you admit there is some dysfunction in the black community.  We agree it's not their fault.  But you won't discuss what black people need to do themselves to fix the situation they are in, regardless of who put them there.  Stop pushing eubonics for one.
> 
> I heard a black radio political talk show host say once that black men wear their pants baggy because black women allow it.  If black women didn't like it black men would pull their pants up tomorrow.
> 
> And I agree things still aren't fair or equal, but they are probably about as fair and equal as you are going to get.  Don't hold your breath.  So poor black parents have to do an even better job than poor white parents have to do because white hiring managers will hire whites over you just because they are white.  That would discourage me too.  You know, they discriminate against short and fat people too?  That's why black parents probably should be stressing education even more than poor whites.  Same way short fat whites have to be smarter than pretty whites.  But ugly fat whites still get jobs even though lots of people discriminate against them.  Should fat ugly people give up?  I hate to compare blacks with fat and ugly people but you get my point, right?  People are prejudice.
> 
> Not to mention poor whites aren't blaming whites for their woes.  If they are smart they would blame the rich because they are the ones who fuck all poor people.  Just so happens the rich are white.
> 
> Poor white people should be on your side but rich whites use racism to divide them.
Click to expand...


You can't use exceptional people to define the possibilities of average people. Hey....Usain Bolt ran a 9.58 hundred......"what's your excuse"? Hey....Micheal Jordan could dunk a ball starting from the free throw line....what's everyone else excuse"?  Hey....look what Ben Carson did......what is your excuse.  Sorry....it does not work that way. There are plenty of people who did all the right things......but failed. Their are parents who do all the right things.....but their children go astray.

You rarely here people disparage those who go to war and die or come back maimed and use the fact that others were in the same war and were able to come back fully functioning....against those that fell because of the war. There were many people in the Twin Towers on 911. Many more people got out of those buildings than those who died in the building. Does the fact that some made it out caste aspersion upon those who succumbed? No. However, when it comes to racism, white folks LOVE to throw out successful blacks to try to discredit racism as being the root cause of so much failure in the black community. Look at BEN CARSON....looky looky looky.....see....its not racism...he made it. See....it was not the planes hitting the building causing the fire why those people died on 911....because look at the people who made it out. See...it was not the wars fault that these soldiers came back maimed.....look at so and so....he is fine and he was in the same war...etc.

You are not telling black people to do anything that black people don't know or have not been telling each other for centuries. Thus.....what are you suggesting? You asked me what am I suggesting by pointing out the role of racism......well....what are you suggesting by pointing out that people who cannot afford kids should not have them? How is the "suggestion" working out thus far? Simply saying what people should be doing does not get anything changed either. What you think black people are not hearing or not being told by other blacks......YOU ARE WRONG!!!


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "chip" is on my credit card....not my shoulders. That having been said, its obvious you see black people as inferior in some way......otherwise you would not create a distinction with a difference about blacks. Noting this view of blacks that you have, whether it is based on statistical facts or your imagination....the fact remains that you would likely discriminate against blacks if you were in a position of authority or influence over blacks, like the occupations that I mentioned. One cannot hold negative beliefs about blacks overall.....yet still treat blacks equally (as equals). Hence, the fact that I can read negative views of blacks coming from people daily on forums such as this and others.......its clear to me that race and racism is STILL a big influence on the lives of black people. Again, one cannot hold negative beliefs about a group of people.....and treat the people fairly.....unless you try to over compensate for your known bias by attempting to favor blacks. If you don't know you have the bias.....like you probably do not....then you obviously are not over compensating and hence would, in general, treat blacks worse.
> 
> 
> 
> So anyone who has a bad impression of blacks is a racist because blacks never do anything wrong and aren't the reason for their fucked up communities?
> Try taking some ownership of your problems, only when you can see what the problem actually is will you be able to fix it as a community. Blaming it on whitey while you all do nothing won't get the job done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I'm saying.  *They are correct in their complaints but you are correct that they use racism as an excuse to why "the black community" has given up trying to be good citizens*.
> 
> That's bullshit.  Our side is changing.  How many hiring managers in 1970 wouldn't hire a black?  Probably not as many racist hiring managers today, although they do exist.
> 
> But one reason is black stereotypes seem to exist all too often.  We've worked with blacks who weren't good and sued when let go or quit after a couple months.  Or they are lazy or have drama in their lives that distracts them from work.  Anyways, I'm of the belief we need to give blacks the chance.
> 
> At least bad white employees don't sue when you fire them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does not work both ways like you suggest. The black condition is like a disease like diabetes, analogously. If you fail to treat the issue of insulin production in the body.......after a prolonged period of time your circulation, Kidneys, vision and other organs get damaged. If and when that happens, you can say that the person is suffering from poor Kidneys or say that their problem is poor circulation.....and be correct superficially. The real truth is that those complications developed from not treating the diabetes. Racism is the same way.......it went for so many centuries.....poorly treated by society......the other complications developed among black people born from the effects of racism. Hence, its superficially true that blacks suffer other complications....but those other complications are born from racism. For example, higher rates of poverty in the black community was a complication of racism. The black family deterioration is a complication of racism because this society emasculated the role of the black male as provider by societies fear and discrimination against the black male. Males tend to marry less and stick around to take care of kids less.....the lower their ability to provide is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't argue with 99% of that.  But what are you suggesting?  There's nothing that black communities can do about it if whites don't change?  I think a guy like Ben Carson proves that wrong.  He succeeded despite.  And my advice is sound.  If you are poor, don't have 4 kids.  If you do then you did it to yourself.  And if you have a kid make sure they are focused on school and/or "what are you going to do with your life?"  That's what my parents always pushed.  They said, "what are you going to do when you graduate highschool".  Do you suggest that poor black parents shouldn't bother doing this with their kids?
> 
> The difference between me and Ben Carson is that Ben doesn't admit that white people need to change too.  That would go against his right wing brainwashed brain.  People who are conservative tend to agree with every right wing talking point, just like you aren't able to talk against your left wing talking points.  I agree with most everything you say but you admit that if black people are dysfunctional it's because of racism.  So you admit there is some dysfunction in the black community.  We agree it's not their fault.  But you won't discuss what black people need to do themselves to fix the situation they are in, regardless of who put them there.  Stop pushing eubonics for one.
> 
> I heard a black radio political talk show host say once that black men wear their pants baggy because black women allow it.  If black women didn't like it black men would pull their pants up tomorrow.
> 
> And I agree things still aren't fair or equal, but they are probably about as fair and equal as you are going to get.  Don't hold your breath.  So poor black parents have to do an even better job than poor white parents have to do because white hiring managers will hire whites over you just because they are white.  That would discourage me too.  You know, they discriminate against short and fat people too?  That's why black parents probably should be stressing education even more than poor whites.  Same way short fat whites have to be smarter than pretty whites.  But ugly fat whites still get jobs even though lots of people discriminate against them.  Should fat ugly people give up?  I hate to compare blacks with fat and ugly people but you get my point, right?  People are prejudice.
> 
> Not to mention poor whites aren't blaming whites for their woes.  If they are smart they would blame the rich because they are the ones who fuck all poor people.  Just so happens the rich are white.
> 
> Poor white people should be on your side but rich whites use racism to divide them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't use exceptional people to define the possibilities of average people. Hey....Usain Bolt ran a 9.58 hundred......"what's your excuse"? Hey....Micheal Jordan could dunk a ball starting from the free throw line....what's everyone else excuse"?  Hey....look what Ben Carson did......what is your excuse.  Sorry....it does not work that way. There are plenty of people who did all the right things......but failed. Their are parents who do all the right things.....but their children go astray.
> 
> You rarely here people disparage those who go to war and die or come back maimed and use the fact that others were in the same war and were able to come back fully functioning....against those that fell because of the war. There were many people in the Twin Towers on 911. Many more people got out of those buildings than those who died in the building. Does the fact that some made it out caste aspersion upon those who succumbed? No. However, when it comes to racism, white folks LOVE to throw out successful blacks to try to discredit racism as being the root cause of so much failure in the black community. Look at BEN CARSON....looky looky looky.....see....its not racism...he made it. See....it was not the planes hitting the building causing the fire why those people died on 911....because look at the people who made it out. See...it was not the wars fault that these soldiers came back maimed.....look at so and so....he is fine and he was in the same war...etc.
> 
> You are not telling black people to do anything that black people don't know or have not been telling each other for centuries. Thus.....what are you suggesting? You asked me what am I suggesting by pointing out the role of racism......well....what are you suggesting by pointing out that people who cannot afford kids should not have them? How is the "suggestion" working out thus far? Simply saying what people should be doing does not get anything changed either. What you think black people are not hearing or not being told by other blacks......YOU ARE WRONG!!!
Click to expand...


I'll address your first point before I read the rest.  First of all, good point.  But, what I'm saying is Ben Carson's mom didn't ask him to dunk a ball.  She insisted he study and speak the queens english so he would be prepared to succeed in a white world.  And don't have kids before you can afford to have kids.  

Is asking someone to take school serious, not get pregnant until they can afford it and speak english as hard as asking someone to run a fast 100 yard dash or dunk a basketball?

Am I asking for the impossible?


----------



## Mudda

AKIP said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> So anyone who has a bad impression of blacks is a racist because blacks never do anything wrong and aren't the reason for their fucked up communities?
> Try taking some ownership of your problems, only when you can see what the problem actually is will you be able to fix it as a community. Blaming it on whitey while you all do nothing won't get the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you try to take ownership of the consequences of your and others negative views of blacks? Here is the problem. To judge me by the content of my character and not the color of my skin.....takes TIME to get to know ME and my character. Hence, when I go for a job interview, stopped by the police....etc....they cannot witness the content of my character in that short of time frame. Hence, subconsciously if not consciously, their views of blacks in general may be defaulted upon me....until such time has passed that I can prove otherwise. However, most times you don't get the time to prove otherwise before you are discriminated against born from negative views of black people.....such as your own.
> 
> Thoughts have consequences and you are the one refusing to take ownership of the consequence of negative thoughts about blacks from people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happens to you isn't the fault of whitey, it's the fault of how your community has acted over time. If you want to change people's perception of your community, you need to step up and show us that you can take ownership of your own problems, and then fix them. Others are willing to help, but you need to let go of the attitude that my perception of your community needs to change before you do any actual changing. Only by being better will people have a better impression of you. Not before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And "whitey" has not acted over time? The record shows that over the last 300 years YT has been constantly discriminating against blacks. When is YT going to take responsibility for that? Every action creates a reaction and all those years YT has been discriminating against blacks has created a reaction in blacks.....then YT uses the reaction in blacks, born from YT actions, to rationalize further discrimination against blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop living in the past. You need to get better as a community for people to see you better. It's not a question of how you got here, but what you folks will do to better the situation of your communities and how people perceive you going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol....YOU are the one who brought up the history of the black community being why the black community is seen negatively. Now when I bring up the history of whites behaving badly towards blacks......you want me to now stop living in the past....lol. You can't make this stuff up. "its gold Jerry"...lol.
> 
> Truth is....you just don't want to account for 3 plus centuries of white racism and its REACTION upon the black condition. Thus, you want to deflect and make it seem like there was nothing influencing the black condition....other than black people.
Click to expand...

I don't have 3 centuries of anything to account for, as I had nothing to do with that. You seem to think that people today should apologize for things they didn't even do! I didn't say nothing but black people influenced black history, but I do say that you should stop looking to give out blame to people who had nothing to do with it, and start using your energy to fix your communities' problems. Anyways, let's say I accept blame for everything that ever happened to blacks, how does that help fix the problems?


----------



## Meathead

sealybobo said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> So anyone who has a bad impression of blacks is a racist because blacks never do anything wrong and aren't the reason for their fucked up communities?
> Try taking some ownership of your problems, only when you can see what the problem actually is will you be able to fix it as a community. Blaming it on whitey while you all do nothing won't get the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm saying.  *They are correct in their complaints but you are correct that they use racism as an excuse to why "the black community" has given up trying to be good citizens*.
> 
> That's bullshit.  Our side is changing.  How many hiring managers in 1970 wouldn't hire a black?  Probably not as many racist hiring managers today, although they do exist.
> 
> But one reason is black stereotypes seem to exist all too often.  We've worked with blacks who weren't good and sued when let go or quit after a couple months.  Or they are lazy or have drama in their lives that distracts them from work.  Anyways, I'm of the belief we need to give blacks the chance.
> 
> At least bad white employees don't sue when you fire them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does not work both ways like you suggest. The black condition is like a disease like diabetes, analogously. If you fail to treat the issue of insulin production in the body.......after a prolonged period of time your circulation, Kidneys, vision and other organs get damaged. If and when that happens, you can say that the person is suffering from poor Kidneys or say that their problem is poor circulation.....and be correct superficially. The real truth is that those complications developed from not treating the diabetes. Racism is the same way.......it went for so many centuries.....poorly treated by society......the other complications developed among black people born from the effects of racism. Hence, its superficially true that blacks suffer other complications....but those other complications are born from racism. For example, higher rates of poverty in the black community was a complication of racism. The black family deterioration is a complication of racism because this society emasculated the role of the black male as provider by societies fear and discrimination against the black male. Males tend to marry less and stick around to take care of kids less.....the lower their ability to provide is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't argue with 99% of that.  But what are you suggesting?  There's nothing that black communities can do about it if whites don't change?  I think a guy like Ben Carson proves that wrong.  He succeeded despite.  And my advice is sound.  If you are poor, don't have 4 kids.  If you do then you did it to yourself.  And if you have a kid make sure they are focused on school and/or "what are you going to do with your life?"  That's what my parents always pushed.  They said, "what are you going to do when you graduate highschool".  Do you suggest that poor black parents shouldn't bother doing this with their kids?
> 
> The difference between me and Ben Carson is that Ben doesn't admit that white people need to change too.  That would go against his right wing brainwashed brain.  People who are conservative tend to agree with every right wing talking point, just like you aren't able to talk against your left wing talking points.  I agree with most everything you say but you admit that if black people are dysfunctional it's because of racism.  So you admit there is some dysfunction in the black community.  We agree it's not their fault.  But you won't discuss what black people need to do themselves to fix the situation they are in, regardless of who put them there.  Stop pushing eubonics for one.
> 
> I heard a black radio political talk show host say once that black men wear their pants baggy because black women allow it.  If black women didn't like it black men would pull their pants up tomorrow.
> 
> And I agree things still aren't fair or equal, but they are probably about as fair and equal as you are going to get.  Don't hold your breath.  So poor black parents have to do an even better job than poor white parents have to do because white hiring managers will hire whites over you just because they are white.  That would discourage me too.  You know, they discriminate against short and fat people too?  That's why black parents probably should be stressing education even more than poor whites.  Same way short fat whites have to be smarter than pretty whites.  But ugly fat whites still get jobs even though lots of people discriminate against them.  Should fat ugly people give up?  I hate to compare blacks with fat and ugly people but you get my point, right?  People are prejudice.
> 
> Not to mention poor whites aren't blaming whites for their woes.  If they are smart they would blame the rich because they are the ones who fuck all poor people.  Just so happens the rich are white.
> 
> Poor white people should be on your side but rich whites use racism to divide them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't use exceptional people to define the possibilities of average people. Hey....Usain Bolt ran a 9.58 hundred......"what's your excuse"? Hey....Micheal Jordan could dunk a ball starting from the free throw line....what's everyone else excuse"?  Hey....look what Ben Carson did......what is your excuse.  Sorry....it does not work that way. There are plenty of people who did all the right things......but failed. Their are parents who do all the right things.....but their children go astray.
> 
> You rarely here people disparage those who go to war and die or come back maimed and use the fact that others were in the same war and were able to come back fully functioning....against those that fell because of the war. There were many people in the Twin Towers on 911. Many more people got out of those buildings than those who died in the building. Does the fact that some made it out caste aspersion upon those who succumbed? No. However, when it comes to racism, white folks LOVE to throw out successful blacks to try to discredit racism as being the root cause of so much failure in the black community. Look at BEN CARSON....looky looky looky.....see....its not racism...he made it. See....it was not the planes hitting the building causing the fire why those people died on 911....because look at the people who made it out. See...it was not the wars fault that these soldiers came back maimed.....look at so and so....he is fine and he was in the same war...etc.
> 
> You are not telling black people to do anything that black people don't know or have not been telling each other for centuries. Thus.....what are you suggesting? You asked me what am I suggesting by pointing out the role of racism......well....what are you suggesting by pointing out that people who cannot afford kids should not have them? How is the "suggestion" working out thus far? Simply saying what people should be doing does not get anything changed either. What you think black people are not hearing or not being told by other blacks......YOU ARE WRONG!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll address your first point before I read the rest.  First of all, good point.  But, what I'm saying is Ben Carson's mom didn't ask him to dunk a ball.  She insisted he study and speak the queens english so he would be prepared to succeed in a white world.  And don't have kids before you can afford to have kids.
> 
> Is asking someone to take school serious, not get pregnant until they can afford it and speak english as hard as asking someone to run a fast 100 yard dash or dunk a basketball?
> 
> Am I asking for the impossible?
Click to expand...

The problem with the black community, malaka, is that you would be of average intelligence in it.


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "chip" is on my credit card....not my shoulders. That having been said, its obvious you see black people as inferior in some way......otherwise you would not create a distinction with a difference about blacks. Noting this view of blacks that you have, whether it is based on statistical facts or your imagination....the fact remains that you would likely discriminate against blacks if you were in a position of authority or influence over blacks, like the occupations that I mentioned. One cannot hold negative beliefs about blacks overall.....yet still treat blacks equally (as equals). Hence, the fact that I can read negative views of blacks coming from people daily on forums such as this and others.......its clear to me that race and racism is STILL a big influence on the lives of black people. Again, one cannot hold negative beliefs about a group of people.....and treat the people fairly.....unless you try to over compensate for your known bias by attempting to favor blacks. If you don't know you have the bias.....like you probably do not....then you obviously are not over compensating and hence would, in general, treat blacks worse.
> 
> 
> 
> So anyone who has a bad impression of blacks is a racist because blacks never do anything wrong and aren't the reason for their fucked up communities?
> Try taking some ownership of your problems, only when you can see what the problem actually is will you be able to fix it as a community. Blaming it on whitey while you all do nothing won't get the job done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I'm saying.  *They are correct in their complaints but you are correct that they use racism as an excuse to why "the black community" has given up trying to be good citizens*.
> 
> That's bullshit.  Our side is changing.  How many hiring managers in 1970 wouldn't hire a black?  Probably not as many racist hiring managers today, although they do exist.
> 
> But one reason is black stereotypes seem to exist all too often.  We've worked with blacks who weren't good and sued when let go or quit after a couple months.  Or they are lazy or have drama in their lives that distracts them from work.  Anyways, I'm of the belief we need to give blacks the chance.
> 
> At least bad white employees don't sue when you fire them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does not work both ways like you suggest. The black condition is like a disease like diabetes, analogously. If you fail to treat the issue of insulin production in the body.......after a prolonged period of time your circulation, Kidneys, vision and other organs get damaged. If and when that happens, you can say that the person is suffering from poor Kidneys or say that their problem is poor circulation.....and be correct superficially. The real truth is that those complications developed from not treating the diabetes. Racism is the same way.......it went for so many centuries.....poorly treated by society......the other complications developed among black people born from the effects of racism. Hence, its superficially true that blacks suffer other complications....but those other complications are born from racism. For example, higher rates of poverty in the black community was a complication of racism. The black family deterioration is a complication of racism because this society emasculated the role of the black male as provider by societies fear and discrimination against the black male. Males tend to marry less and stick around to take care of kids less.....the lower their ability to provide is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't argue with 99% of that.  But what are you suggesting?  There's nothing that black communities can do about it if whites don't change?  I think a guy like Ben Carson proves that wrong.  He succeeded despite.  And my advice is sound.  If you are poor, don't have 4 kids.  If you do then you did it to yourself.  And if you have a kid make sure they are focused on school and/or "what are you going to do with your life?"  That's what my parents always pushed.  They said, "what are you going to do when you graduate highschool".  Do you suggest that poor black parents shouldn't bother doing this with their kids?
> 
> The difference between me and Ben Carson is that Ben doesn't admit that white people need to change too.  That would go against his right wing brainwashed brain.  People who are conservative tend to agree with every right wing talking point, just like you aren't able to talk against your left wing talking points.  I agree with most everything you say but you admit that if black people are dysfunctional it's because of racism.  So you admit there is some dysfunction in the black community.  We agree it's not their fault.  But you won't discuss what black people need to do themselves to fix the situation they are in, regardless of who put them there.  Stop pushing eubonics for one.
> 
> I heard a black radio political talk show host say once that black men wear their pants baggy because black women allow it.  If black women didn't like it black men would pull their pants up tomorrow.
> 
> And I agree things still aren't fair or equal, but they are probably about as fair and equal as you are going to get.  Don't hold your breath.  So poor black parents have to do an even better job than poor white parents have to do because white hiring managers will hire whites over you just because they are white.  That would discourage me too.  You know, they discriminate against short and fat people too?  That's why black parents probably should be stressing education even more than poor whites.  Same way short fat whites have to be smarter than pretty whites.  But ugly fat whites still get jobs even though lots of people discriminate against them.  Should fat ugly people give up?  I hate to compare blacks with fat and ugly people but you get my point, right?  People are prejudice.
> 
> Not to mention poor whites aren't blaming whites for their woes.  If they are smart they would blame the rich because they are the ones who fuck all poor people.  Just so happens the rich are white.
> 
> Poor white people should be on your side but rich whites use racism to divide them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't use exceptional people to define the possibilities of average people. Hey....Usain Bolt ran a 9.58 hundred......"what's your excuse"? Hey....Micheal Jordan could dunk a ball starting from the free throw line....what's everyone else excuse"?  Hey....look what Ben Carson did......what is your excuse.  Sorry....it does not work that way. There are plenty of people who did all the right things......but failed. Their are parents who do all the right things.....but their children go astray.
> 
> You rarely here people disparage those who go to war and die or come back maimed and use the fact that others were in the same war and were able to come back fully functioning....against those that fell because of the war. There were many people in the Twin Towers on 911. Many more people got out of those buildings than those who died in the building. Does the fact that some made it out caste aspersion upon those who succumbed? No. However, when it comes to racism, white folks LOVE to throw out successful blacks to try to discredit racism as being the root cause of so much failure in the black community. Look at BEN CARSON....looky looky looky.....see....its not racism...he made it. See....it was not the planes hitting the building causing the fire why those people died on 911....because look at the people who made it out. See...it was not the wars fault that these soldiers came back maimed.....look at so and so....he is fine and he was in the same war...etc.
> 
> You are not telling black people to do anything that black people don't know or have not been telling each other for centuries. Thus.....what are you suggesting? You asked me what am I suggesting by pointing out the role of racism......well....what are you suggesting by pointing out that people who cannot afford kids should not have them? How is the "suggestion" working out thus far? Simply saying what people should be doing does not get anything changed either. What you think black people are not hearing or not being told by other blacks......YOU ARE WRONG!!!
Click to expand...


Point 2.  I NEVER said Ben Carson is proof racism doesn't exist.  I said he's proof you can succeed despite that racism.  And three ways to go about doing that are study, don't have kids you can afford and learn to speak english.


----------



## AKIP

sealybobo said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> So anyone who has a bad impression of blacks is a racist because blacks never do anything wrong and aren't the reason for their fucked up communities?
> Try taking some ownership of your problems, only when you can see what the problem actually is will you be able to fix it as a community. Blaming it on whitey while you all do nothing won't get the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm saying.  *They are correct in their complaints but you are correct that they use racism as an excuse to why "the black community" has given up trying to be good citizens*.
> 
> That's bullshit.  Our side is changing.  How many hiring managers in 1970 wouldn't hire a black?  Probably not as many racist hiring managers today, although they do exist.
> 
> But one reason is black stereotypes seem to exist all too often.  We've worked with blacks who weren't good and sued when let go or quit after a couple months.  Or they are lazy or have drama in their lives that distracts them from work.  Anyways, I'm of the belief we need to give blacks the chance.
> 
> At least bad white employees don't sue when you fire them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does not work both ways like you suggest. The black condition is like a disease like diabetes, analogously. If you fail to treat the issue of insulin production in the body.......after a prolonged period of time your circulation, Kidneys, vision and other organs get damaged. If and when that happens, you can say that the person is suffering from poor Kidneys or say that their problem is poor circulation.....and be correct superficially. The real truth is that those complications developed from not treating the diabetes. Racism is the same way.......it went for so many centuries.....poorly treated by society......the other complications developed among black people born from the effects of racism. Hence, its superficially true that blacks suffer other complications....but those other complications are born from racism. For example, higher rates of poverty in the black community was a complication of racism. The black family deterioration is a complication of racism because this society emasculated the role of the black male as provider by societies fear and discrimination against the black male. Males tend to marry less and stick around to take care of kids less.....the lower their ability to provide is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't argue with 99% of that.  But what are you suggesting?  There's nothing that black communities can do about it if whites don't change?  I think a guy like Ben Carson proves that wrong.  He succeeded despite.  And my advice is sound.  If you are poor, don't have 4 kids.  If you do then you did it to yourself.  And if you have a kid make sure they are focused on school and/or "what are you going to do with your life?"  That's what my parents always pushed.  They said, "what are you going to do when you graduate highschool".  Do you suggest that poor black parents shouldn't bother doing this with their kids?
> 
> The difference between me and Ben Carson is that Ben doesn't admit that white people need to change too.  That would go against his right wing brainwashed brain.  People who are conservative tend to agree with every right wing talking point, just like you aren't able to talk against your left wing talking points.  I agree with most everything you say but you admit that if black people are dysfunctional it's because of racism.  So you admit there is some dysfunction in the black community.  We agree it's not their fault.  But you won't discuss what black people need to do themselves to fix the situation they are in, regardless of who put them there.  Stop pushing eubonics for one.
> 
> I heard a black radio political talk show host say once that black men wear their pants baggy because black women allow it.  If black women didn't like it black men would pull their pants up tomorrow.
> 
> And I agree things still aren't fair or equal, but they are probably about as fair and equal as you are going to get.  Don't hold your breath.  So poor black parents have to do an even better job than poor white parents have to do because white hiring managers will hire whites over you just because they are white.  That would discourage me too.  You know, they discriminate against short and fat people too?  That's why black parents probably should be stressing education even more than poor whites.  Same way short fat whites have to be smarter than pretty whites.  But ugly fat whites still get jobs even though lots of people discriminate against them.  Should fat ugly people give up?  I hate to compare blacks with fat and ugly people but you get my point, right?  People are prejudice.
> 
> Not to mention poor whites aren't blaming whites for their woes.  If they are smart they would blame the rich because they are the ones who fuck all poor people.  Just so happens the rich are white.
> 
> Poor white people should be on your side but rich whites use racism to divide them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't use exceptional people to define the possibilities of average people. Hey....Usain Bolt ran a 9.58 hundred......"what's your excuse"? Hey....Micheal Jordan could dunk a ball starting from the free throw line....what's everyone else excuse"?  Hey....look what Ben Carson did......what is your excuse.  Sorry....it does not work that way. There are plenty of people who did all the right things......but failed. Their are parents who do all the right things.....but their children go astray.
> 
> You rarely here people disparage those who go to war and die or come back maimed and use the fact that others were in the same war and were able to come back fully functioning....against those that fell because of the war. There were many people in the Twin Towers on 911. Many more people got out of those buildings than those who died in the building. Does the fact that some made it out caste aspersion upon those who succumbed? No. However, when it comes to racism, white folks LOVE to throw out successful blacks to try to discredit racism as being the root cause of so much failure in the black community. Look at BEN CARSON....looky looky looky.....see....its not racism...he made it. See....it was not the planes hitting the building causing the fire why those people died on 911....because look at the people who made it out. See...it was not the wars fault that these soldiers came back maimed.....look at so and so....he is fine and he was in the same war...etc.
> 
> You are not telling black people to do anything that black people don't know or have not been telling each other for centuries. Thus.....what are you suggesting? You asked me what am I suggesting by pointing out the role of racism......well....what are you suggesting by pointing out that people who cannot afford kids should not have them? How is the "suggestion" working out thus far? Simply saying what people should be doing does not get anything changed either. What you think black people are not hearing or not being told by other blacks......YOU ARE WRONG!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll address your first point before I read the rest.  First of all, good point.  But, what I'm saying is Ben Carson's mom didn't ask him to dunk a ball.  She insisted he study and speak the queens english so he would be prepared to succeed in a white world.  And don't have kids before you can afford to have kids.
> 
> Is asking someone to take school serious, not get pregnant until they can afford it and speak english as hard as asking someone to run a fast 100 yard dash or dunk a basketball?
> 
> Am I asking for the impossible?
Click to expand...


What you do not see is what I see and have seen. I know plenty of well spoken black folks who did not make it. I am the only one in my family to have graduated from college.....out of 4 siblings. I am the only one who did not have kids out of wedlock. Did my Parents tell me something that they did not tell the others?

Hey....its a lot easier to not have kids out of wedlock when you are not that popular with the ladies....lol. Sometimes it might seem like some are making good choices and having a vision for their future when the truth is sometimes others just do not have opportunities as some. I was NOT a ladies man when I was young. I could hardly buy some poom poom....let alone a female give it to me free of charge.....lol. Consequently, that worked out to me not having kids out of wedlock....being able to finish college etc. From the outside looking in some fool might say that I made the right choices by not having kids out of wedlock.....lol. If I could have had the women that my brothers had falling all over them.....my fate would be more like theirs and their mine if they could not even buy some poom poom.

White folks just be looking from the outside in.....assuming slit they don't know nothing about.


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "chip" is on my credit card....not my shoulders. That having been said, its obvious you see black people as inferior in some way......otherwise you would not create a distinction with a difference about blacks. Noting this view of blacks that you have, whether it is based on statistical facts or your imagination....the fact remains that you would likely discriminate against blacks if you were in a position of authority or influence over blacks, like the occupations that I mentioned. One cannot hold negative beliefs about blacks overall.....yet still treat blacks equally (as equals). Hence, the fact that I can read negative views of blacks coming from people daily on forums such as this and others.......its clear to me that race and racism is STILL a big influence on the lives of black people. Again, one cannot hold negative beliefs about a group of people.....and treat the people fairly.....unless you try to over compensate for your known bias by attempting to favor blacks. If you don't know you have the bias.....like you probably do not....then you obviously are not over compensating and hence would, in general, treat blacks worse.
> 
> 
> 
> So anyone who has a bad impression of blacks is a racist because blacks never do anything wrong and aren't the reason for their fucked up communities?
> Try taking some ownership of your problems, only when you can see what the problem actually is will you be able to fix it as a community. Blaming it on whitey while you all do nothing won't get the job done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I'm saying.  *They are correct in their complaints but you are correct that they use racism as an excuse to why "the black community" has given up trying to be good citizens*.
> 
> That's bullshit.  Our side is changing.  How many hiring managers in 1970 wouldn't hire a black?  Probably not as many racist hiring managers today, although they do exist.
> 
> But one reason is black stereotypes seem to exist all too often.  We've worked with blacks who weren't good and sued when let go or quit after a couple months.  Or they are lazy or have drama in their lives that distracts them from work.  Anyways, I'm of the belief we need to give blacks the chance.
> 
> At least bad white employees don't sue when you fire them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does not work both ways like you suggest. The black condition is like a disease like diabetes, analogously. If you fail to treat the issue of insulin production in the body.......after a prolonged period of time your circulation, Kidneys, vision and other organs get damaged. If and when that happens, you can say that the person is suffering from poor Kidneys or say that their problem is poor circulation.....and be correct superficially. The real truth is that those complications developed from not treating the diabetes. Racism is the same way.......it went for so many centuries.....poorly treated by society......the other complications developed among black people born from the effects of racism. Hence, its superficially true that blacks suffer other complications....but those other complications are born from racism. For example, higher rates of poverty in the black community was a complication of racism. The black family deterioration is a complication of racism because this society emasculated the role of the black male as provider by societies fear and discrimination against the black male. Males tend to marry less and stick around to take care of kids less.....the lower their ability to provide is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't argue with 99% of that.  But what are you suggesting?  There's nothing that black communities can do about it if whites don't change?  I think a guy like Ben Carson proves that wrong.  He succeeded despite.  And my advice is sound.  If you are poor, don't have 4 kids.  If you do then you did it to yourself.  And if you have a kid make sure they are focused on school and/or "what are you going to do with your life?"  That's what my parents always pushed.  They said, "what are you going to do when you graduate highschool".  Do you suggest that poor black parents shouldn't bother doing this with their kids?
> 
> The difference between me and Ben Carson is that Ben doesn't admit that white people need to change too.  That would go against his right wing brainwashed brain.  People who are conservative tend to agree with every right wing talking point, just like you aren't able to talk against your left wing talking points.  I agree with most everything you say but you admit that if black people are dysfunctional it's because of racism.  So you admit there is some dysfunction in the black community.  We agree it's not their fault.  But you won't discuss what black people need to do themselves to fix the situation they are in, regardless of who put them there.  Stop pushing eubonics for one.
> 
> I heard a black radio political talk show host say once that black men wear their pants baggy because black women allow it.  If black women didn't like it black men would pull their pants up tomorrow.
> 
> And I agree things still aren't fair or equal, but they are probably about as fair and equal as you are going to get.  Don't hold your breath.  So poor black parents have to do an even better job than poor white parents have to do because white hiring managers will hire whites over you just because they are white.  That would discourage me too.  You know, they discriminate against short and fat people too?  That's why black parents probably should be stressing education even more than poor whites.  Same way short fat whites have to be smarter than pretty whites.  But ugly fat whites still get jobs even though lots of people discriminate against them.  Should fat ugly people give up?  I hate to compare blacks with fat and ugly people but you get my point, right?  People are prejudice.
> 
> Not to mention poor whites aren't blaming whites for their woes.  If they are smart they would blame the rich because they are the ones who fuck all poor people.  Just so happens the rich are white.
> 
> Poor white people should be on your side but rich whites use racism to divide them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't use exceptional people to define the possibilities of average people. Hey....Usain Bolt ran a 9.58 hundred......"what's your excuse"? Hey....Micheal Jordan could dunk a ball starting from the free throw line....what's everyone else excuse"?  Hey....look what Ben Carson did......what is your excuse.  Sorry....it does not work that way. There are plenty of people who did all the right things......but failed. Their are parents who do all the right things.....but their children go astray.
> 
> You rarely here people disparage those who go to war and die or come back maimed and use the fact that others were in the same war and were able to come back fully functioning....against those that fell because of the war. There were many people in the Twin Towers on 911. Many more people got out of those buildings than those who died in the building. Does the fact that some made it out caste aspersion upon those who succumbed? No. However, when it comes to racism, white folks LOVE to throw out successful blacks to try to discredit racism as being the root cause of so much failure in the black community. Look at BEN CARSON....looky looky looky.....see....its not racism...he made it. See....it was not the planes hitting the building causing the fire why those people died on 911....because look at the people who made it out. See...it was not the wars fault that these soldiers came back maimed.....look at so and so....he is fine and he was in the same war...etc.
> 
> You are not telling black people to do anything that black people don't know or have not been telling each other for centuries. Thus.....what are you suggesting? You asked me what am I suggesting by pointing out the role of racism......well....what are you suggesting by pointing out that people who cannot afford kids should not have them? How is the "suggestion" working out thus far? Simply saying what people should be doing does not get anything changed either. What you think black people are not hearing or not being told by other blacks......YOU ARE WRONG!!!
Click to expand...

Point 3.  Good to hear.  Means you are working on it.  That's what I'm hoping.  I'll work on the racist white devils, you work on slacker blacks.  LOL.


----------



## AKIP

Mudda said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you try to take ownership of the consequences of your and others negative views of blacks? Here is the problem. To judge me by the content of my character and not the color of my skin.....takes TIME to get to know ME and my character. Hence, when I go for a job interview, stopped by the police....etc....they cannot witness the content of my character in that short of time frame. Hence, subconsciously if not consciously, their views of blacks in general may be defaulted upon me....until such time has passed that I can prove otherwise. However, most times you don't get the time to prove otherwise before you are discriminated against born from negative views of black people.....such as your own.
> 
> Thoughts have consequences and you are the one refusing to take ownership of the consequence of negative thoughts about blacks from people like you.
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to you isn't the fault of whitey, it's the fault of how your community has acted over time. If you want to change people's perception of your community, you need to step up and show us that you can take ownership of your own problems, and then fix them. Others are willing to help, but you need to let go of the attitude that my perception of your community needs to change before you do any actual changing. Only by being better will people have a better impression of you. Not before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And "whitey" has not acted over time? The record shows that over the last 300 years YT has been constantly discriminating against blacks. When is YT going to take responsibility for that? Every action creates a reaction and all those years YT has been discriminating against blacks has created a reaction in blacks.....then YT uses the reaction in blacks, born from YT actions, to rationalize further discrimination against blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop living in the past. You need to get better as a community for people to see you better. It's not a question of how you got here, but what you folks will do to better the situation of your communities and how people perceive you going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol....YOU are the one who brought up the history of the black community being why the black community is seen negatively. Now when I bring up the history of whites behaving badly towards blacks......you want me to now stop living in the past....lol. You can't make this stuff up. "its gold Jerry"...lol.
> 
> Truth is....you just don't want to account for 3 plus centuries of white racism and its REACTION upon the black condition. Thus, you want to deflect and make it seem like there was nothing influencing the black condition....other than black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have 3 centuries of anything to account for, as I had nothing to do with that. You seem to think that people today should apologize for things they didn't even do! I didn't say nothing but black people influenced black history, but I do say that you should stop looking to give out blame to people who had nothing to do with it, and start using your energy to fix your communities' problems. Anyways, let's say I accept blame for everything that ever happened to blacks, how does that help fix the problems?
Click to expand...


No.....you do not have 3 centuries of things to account for.....but you do currently have a negative view of black people, which, when in contact with black people, is likely to work against them. However, you REFUSE to account for this and the role that such negative thoughts have that serve to hinder black progress.


----------



## AKIP

sealybobo said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> So anyone who has a bad impression of blacks is a racist because blacks never do anything wrong and aren't the reason for their fucked up communities?
> Try taking some ownership of your problems, only when you can see what the problem actually is will you be able to fix it as a community. Blaming it on whitey while you all do nothing won't get the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm saying.  *They are correct in their complaints but you are correct that they use racism as an excuse to why "the black community" has given up trying to be good citizens*.
> 
> That's bullshit.  Our side is changing.  How many hiring managers in 1970 wouldn't hire a black?  Probably not as many racist hiring managers today, although they do exist.
> 
> But one reason is black stereotypes seem to exist all too often.  We've worked with blacks who weren't good and sued when let go or quit after a couple months.  Or they are lazy or have drama in their lives that distracts them from work.  Anyways, I'm of the belief we need to give blacks the chance.
> 
> At least bad white employees don't sue when you fire them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does not work both ways like you suggest. The black condition is like a disease like diabetes, analogously. If you fail to treat the issue of insulin production in the body.......after a prolonged period of time your circulation, Kidneys, vision and other organs get damaged. If and when that happens, you can say that the person is suffering from poor Kidneys or say that their problem is poor circulation.....and be correct superficially. The real truth is that those complications developed from not treating the diabetes. Racism is the same way.......it went for so many centuries.....poorly treated by society......the other complications developed among black people born from the effects of racism. Hence, its superficially true that blacks suffer other complications....but those other complications are born from racism. For example, higher rates of poverty in the black community was a complication of racism. The black family deterioration is a complication of racism because this society emasculated the role of the black male as provider by societies fear and discrimination against the black male. Males tend to marry less and stick around to take care of kids less.....the lower their ability to provide is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't argue with 99% of that.  But what are you suggesting?  There's nothing that black communities can do about it if whites don't change?  I think a guy like Ben Carson proves that wrong.  He succeeded despite.  And my advice is sound.  If you are poor, don't have 4 kids.  If you do then you did it to yourself.  And if you have a kid make sure they are focused on school and/or "what are you going to do with your life?"  That's what my parents always pushed.  They said, "what are you going to do when you graduate highschool".  Do you suggest that poor black parents shouldn't bother doing this with their kids?
> 
> The difference between me and Ben Carson is that Ben doesn't admit that white people need to change too.  That would go against his right wing brainwashed brain.  People who are conservative tend to agree with every right wing talking point, just like you aren't able to talk against your left wing talking points.  I agree with most everything you say but you admit that if black people are dysfunctional it's because of racism.  So you admit there is some dysfunction in the black community.  We agree it's not their fault.  But you won't discuss what black people need to do themselves to fix the situation they are in, regardless of who put them there.  Stop pushing eubonics for one.
> 
> I heard a black radio political talk show host say once that black men wear their pants baggy because black women allow it.  If black women didn't like it black men would pull their pants up tomorrow.
> 
> And I agree things still aren't fair or equal, but they are probably about as fair and equal as you are going to get.  Don't hold your breath.  So poor black parents have to do an even better job than poor white parents have to do because white hiring managers will hire whites over you just because they are white.  That would discourage me too.  You know, they discriminate against short and fat people too?  That's why black parents probably should be stressing education even more than poor whites.  Same way short fat whites have to be smarter than pretty whites.  But ugly fat whites still get jobs even though lots of people discriminate against them.  Should fat ugly people give up?  I hate to compare blacks with fat and ugly people but you get my point, right?  People are prejudice.
> 
> Not to mention poor whites aren't blaming whites for their woes.  If they are smart they would blame the rich because they are the ones who fuck all poor people.  Just so happens the rich are white.
> 
> Poor white people should be on your side but rich whites use racism to divide them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't use exceptional people to define the possibilities of average people. Hey....Usain Bolt ran a 9.58 hundred......"what's your excuse"? Hey....Micheal Jordan could dunk a ball starting from the free throw line....what's everyone else excuse"?  Hey....look what Ben Carson did......what is your excuse.  Sorry....it does not work that way. There are plenty of people who did all the right things......but failed. Their are parents who do all the right things.....but their children go astray.
> 
> You rarely here people disparage those who go to war and die or come back maimed and use the fact that others were in the same war and were able to come back fully functioning....against those that fell because of the war. There were many people in the Twin Towers on 911. Many more people got out of those buildings than those who died in the building. Does the fact that some made it out caste aspersion upon those who succumbed? No. However, when it comes to racism, white folks LOVE to throw out successful blacks to try to discredit racism as being the root cause of so much failure in the black community. Look at BEN CARSON....looky looky looky.....see....its not racism...he made it. See....it was not the planes hitting the building causing the fire why those people died on 911....because look at the people who made it out. See...it was not the wars fault that these soldiers came back maimed.....look at so and so....he is fine and he was in the same war...etc.
> 
> You are not telling black people to do anything that black people don't know or have not been telling each other for centuries. Thus.....what are you suggesting? You asked me what am I suggesting by pointing out the role of racism......well....what are you suggesting by pointing out that people who cannot afford kids should not have them? How is the "suggestion" working out thus far? Simply saying what people should be doing does not get anything changed either. What you think black people are not hearing or not being told by other blacks......YOU ARE WRONG!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point 3.  Good to hear.  Means you are working on it.  That's what I'm hoping.  I'll work on the racist white devils, you work on slacker blacks.  LOL.
Click to expand...


We have always been working on it! Its only others who assume that blacks cannot look outward and work inward at the same time. We have always been focuses on our improvement. The concepts are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm saying.  *They are correct in their complaints but you are correct that they use racism as an excuse to why "the black community" has given up trying to be good citizens*.
> 
> That's bullshit.  Our side is changing.  How many hiring managers in 1970 wouldn't hire a black?  Probably not as many racist hiring managers today, although they do exist.
> 
> But one reason is black stereotypes seem to exist all too often.  We've worked with blacks who weren't good and sued when let go or quit after a couple months.  Or they are lazy or have drama in their lives that distracts them from work.  Anyways, I'm of the belief we need to give blacks the chance.
> 
> At least bad white employees don't sue when you fire them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does not work both ways like you suggest. The black condition is like a disease like diabetes, analogously. If you fail to treat the issue of insulin production in the body.......after a prolonged period of time your circulation, Kidneys, vision and other organs get damaged. If and when that happens, you can say that the person is suffering from poor Kidneys or say that their problem is poor circulation.....and be correct superficially. The real truth is that those complications developed from not treating the diabetes. Racism is the same way.......it went for so many centuries.....poorly treated by society......the other complications developed among black people born from the effects of racism. Hence, its superficially true that blacks suffer other complications....but those other complications are born from racism. For example, higher rates of poverty in the black community was a complication of racism. The black family deterioration is a complication of racism because this society emasculated the role of the black male as provider by societies fear and discrimination against the black male. Males tend to marry less and stick around to take care of kids less.....the lower their ability to provide is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't argue with 99% of that.  But what are you suggesting?  There's nothing that black communities can do about it if whites don't change?  I think a guy like Ben Carson proves that wrong.  He succeeded despite.  And my advice is sound.  If you are poor, don't have 4 kids.  If you do then you did it to yourself.  And if you have a kid make sure they are focused on school and/or "what are you going to do with your life?"  That's what my parents always pushed.  They said, "what are you going to do when you graduate highschool".  Do you suggest that poor black parents shouldn't bother doing this with their kids?
> 
> The difference between me and Ben Carson is that Ben doesn't admit that white people need to change too.  That would go against his right wing brainwashed brain.  People who are conservative tend to agree with every right wing talking point, just like you aren't able to talk against your left wing talking points.  I agree with most everything you say but you admit that if black people are dysfunctional it's because of racism.  So you admit there is some dysfunction in the black community.  We agree it's not their fault.  But you won't discuss what black people need to do themselves to fix the situation they are in, regardless of who put them there.  Stop pushing eubonics for one.
> 
> I heard a black radio political talk show host say once that black men wear their pants baggy because black women allow it.  If black women didn't like it black men would pull their pants up tomorrow.
> 
> And I agree things still aren't fair or equal, but they are probably about as fair and equal as you are going to get.  Don't hold your breath.  So poor black parents have to do an even better job than poor white parents have to do because white hiring managers will hire whites over you just because they are white.  That would discourage me too.  You know, they discriminate against short and fat people too?  That's why black parents probably should be stressing education even more than poor whites.  Same way short fat whites have to be smarter than pretty whites.  But ugly fat whites still get jobs even though lots of people discriminate against them.  Should fat ugly people give up?  I hate to compare blacks with fat and ugly people but you get my point, right?  People are prejudice.
> 
> Not to mention poor whites aren't blaming whites for their woes.  If they are smart they would blame the rich because they are the ones who fuck all poor people.  Just so happens the rich are white.
> 
> Poor white people should be on your side but rich whites use racism to divide them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't use exceptional people to define the possibilities of average people. Hey....Usain Bolt ran a 9.58 hundred......"what's your excuse"? Hey....Micheal Jordan could dunk a ball starting from the free throw line....what's everyone else excuse"?  Hey....look what Ben Carson did......what is your excuse.  Sorry....it does not work that way. There are plenty of people who did all the right things......but failed. Their are parents who do all the right things.....but their children go astray.
> 
> You rarely here people disparage those who go to war and die or come back maimed and use the fact that others were in the same war and were able to come back fully functioning....against those that fell because of the war. There were many people in the Twin Towers on 911. Many more people got out of those buildings than those who died in the building. Does the fact that some made it out caste aspersion upon those who succumbed? No. However, when it comes to racism, white folks LOVE to throw out successful blacks to try to discredit racism as being the root cause of so much failure in the black community. Look at BEN CARSON....looky looky looky.....see....its not racism...he made it. See....it was not the planes hitting the building causing the fire why those people died on 911....because look at the people who made it out. See...it was not the wars fault that these soldiers came back maimed.....look at so and so....he is fine and he was in the same war...etc.
> 
> You are not telling black people to do anything that black people don't know or have not been telling each other for centuries. Thus.....what are you suggesting? You asked me what am I suggesting by pointing out the role of racism......well....what are you suggesting by pointing out that people who cannot afford kids should not have them? How is the "suggestion" working out thus far? Simply saying what people should be doing does not get anything changed either. What you think black people are not hearing or not being told by other blacks......YOU ARE WRONG!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point 3.  Good to hear.  Means you are working on it.  That's what I'm hoping.  I'll work on the racist white devils, you work on slacker blacks.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have always been working on it! Its only others who assume that blacks cannot look outward and work inward at the same time. We have always been focuses on our improvement. The concepts are not mutually exclusive.
Click to expand...


Sometimes I see blacks in Detroit doing things to try and reach out to the kids, to lower crime, to beatify the neighborhood, to confront the drug dealers and to reach out to the police.  Makes me have hope.


----------



## Mudda

sealybobo said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> So anyone who has a bad impression of blacks is a racist because blacks never do anything wrong and aren't the reason for their fucked up communities?
> Try taking some ownership of your problems, only when you can see what the problem actually is will you be able to fix it as a community. Blaming it on whitey while you all do nothing won't get the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm saying.  *They are correct in their complaints but you are correct that they use racism as an excuse to why "the black community" has given up trying to be good citizens*.
> 
> That's bullshit.  Our side is changing.  How many hiring managers in 1970 wouldn't hire a black?  Probably not as many racist hiring managers today, although they do exist.
> 
> But one reason is black stereotypes seem to exist all too often.  We've worked with blacks who weren't good and sued when let go or quit after a couple months.  Or they are lazy or have drama in their lives that distracts them from work.  Anyways, I'm of the belief we need to give blacks the chance.
> 
> At least bad white employees don't sue when you fire them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does not work both ways like you suggest. The black condition is like a disease like diabetes, analogously. If you fail to treat the issue of insulin production in the body.......after a prolonged period of time your circulation, Kidneys, vision and other organs get damaged. If and when that happens, you can say that the person is suffering from poor Kidneys or say that their problem is poor circulation.....and be correct superficially. The real truth is that those complications developed from not treating the diabetes. Racism is the same way.......it went for so many centuries.....poorly treated by society......the other complications developed among black people born from the effects of racism. Hence, its superficially true that blacks suffer other complications....but those other complications are born from racism. For example, higher rates of poverty in the black community was a complication of racism. The black family deterioration is a complication of racism because this society emasculated the role of the black male as provider by societies fear and discrimination against the black male. Males tend to marry less and stick around to take care of kids less.....the lower their ability to provide is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't argue with 99% of that.  But what are you suggesting?  There's nothing that black communities can do about it if whites don't change?  I think a guy like Ben Carson proves that wrong.  He succeeded despite.  And my advice is sound.  If you are poor, don't have 4 kids.  If you do then you did it to yourself.  And if you have a kid make sure they are focused on school and/or "what are you going to do with your life?"  That's what my parents always pushed.  They said, "what are you going to do when you graduate highschool".  Do you suggest that poor black parents shouldn't bother doing this with their kids?
> 
> The difference between me and Ben Carson is that Ben doesn't admit that white people need to change too.  That would go against his right wing brainwashed brain.  People who are conservative tend to agree with every right wing talking point, just like you aren't able to talk against your left wing talking points.  I agree with most everything you say but you admit that if black people are dysfunctional it's because of racism.  So you admit there is some dysfunction in the black community.  We agree it's not their fault.  But you won't discuss what black people need to do themselves to fix the situation they are in, regardless of who put them there.  Stop pushing eubonics for one.
> 
> I heard a black radio political talk show host say once that black men wear their pants baggy because black women allow it.  If black women didn't like it black men would pull their pants up tomorrow.
> 
> And I agree things still aren't fair or equal, but they are probably about as fair and equal as you are going to get.  Don't hold your breath.  So poor black parents have to do an even better job than poor white parents have to do because white hiring managers will hire whites over you just because they are white.  That would discourage me too.  You know, they discriminate against short and fat people too?  That's why black parents probably should be stressing education even more than poor whites.  Same way short fat whites have to be smarter than pretty whites.  But ugly fat whites still get jobs even though lots of people discriminate against them.  Should fat ugly people give up?  I hate to compare blacks with fat and ugly people but you get my point, right?  People are prejudice.
> 
> Not to mention poor whites aren't blaming whites for their woes.  If they are smart they would blame the rich because they are the ones who fuck all poor people.  Just so happens the rich are white.
> 
> Poor white people should be on your side but rich whites use racism to divide them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't use exceptional people to define the possibilities of average people. Hey....Usain Bolt ran a 9.58 hundred......"what's your excuse"? Hey....Micheal Jordan could dunk a ball starting from the free throw line....what's everyone else excuse"?  Hey....look what Ben Carson did......what is your excuse.  Sorry....it does not work that way. There are plenty of people who did all the right things......but failed. Their are parents who do all the right things.....but their children go astray.
> 
> You rarely here people disparage those who go to war and die or come back maimed and use the fact that others were in the same war and were able to come back fully functioning....against those that fell because of the war. There were many people in the Twin Towers on 911. Many more people got out of those buildings than those who died in the building. Does the fact that some made it out caste aspersion upon those who succumbed? No. However, when it comes to racism, white folks LOVE to throw out successful blacks to try to discredit racism as being the root cause of so much failure in the black community. Look at BEN CARSON....looky looky looky.....see....its not racism...he made it. See....it was not the planes hitting the building causing the fire why those people died on 911....because look at the people who made it out. See...it was not the wars fault that these soldiers came back maimed.....look at so and so....he is fine and he was in the same war...etc.
> 
> You are not telling black people to do anything that black people don't know or have not been telling each other for centuries. Thus.....what are you suggesting? You asked me what am I suggesting by pointing out the role of racism......well....what are you suggesting by pointing out that people who cannot afford kids should not have them? How is the "suggestion" working out thus far? Simply saying what people should be doing does not get anything changed either. What you think black people are not hearing or not being told by other blacks......YOU ARE WRONG!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll address your first point before I read the rest.  First of all, good point.  But, what I'm saying is Ben Carson's mom didn't ask him to dunk a ball.  She insisted he study and speak the queens english so he would be prepared to succeed in a white world.  And don't have kids before you can afford to have kids.
> 
> Is asking someone to take school serious, not get pregnant until they can afford it and speak english as hard as asking someone to run a fast 100 yard dash or dunk a basketball?
> 
> Am I asking for the impossible?
Click to expand...

Black peeps think that Ben Carson is an Uncle Tom because they're jealous.


----------



## Mudda

AKIP said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to you isn't the fault of whitey, it's the fault of how your community has acted over time. If you want to change people's perception of your community, you need to step up and show us that you can take ownership of your own problems, and then fix them. Others are willing to help, but you need to let go of the attitude that my perception of your community needs to change before you do any actual changing. Only by being better will people have a better impression of you. Not before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And "whitey" has not acted over time? The record shows that over the last 300 years YT has been constantly discriminating against blacks. When is YT going to take responsibility for that? Every action creates a reaction and all those years YT has been discriminating against blacks has created a reaction in blacks.....then YT uses the reaction in blacks, born from YT actions, to rationalize further discrimination against blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop living in the past. You need to get better as a community for people to see you better. It's not a question of how you got here, but what you folks will do to better the situation of your communities and how people perceive you going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol....YOU are the one who brought up the history of the black community being why the black community is seen negatively. Now when I bring up the history of whites behaving badly towards blacks......you want me to now stop living in the past....lol. You can't make this stuff up. "its gold Jerry"...lol.
> 
> Truth is....you just don't want to account for 3 plus centuries of white racism and its REACTION upon the black condition. Thus, you want to deflect and make it seem like there was nothing influencing the black condition....other than black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have 3 centuries of anything to account for, as I had nothing to do with that. You seem to think that people today should apologize for things they didn't even do! I didn't say nothing but black people influenced black history, but I do say that you should stop looking to give out blame to people who had nothing to do with it, and start using your energy to fix your communities' problems. Anyways, let's say I accept blame for everything that ever happened to blacks, how does that help fix the problems?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.....you do not have 3 centuries of things to account for.....but you do currently have a negative view of black people, which, when in contact with black people, is likely to work against them. However, you REFUSE to account for this and the role that such negative thoughts have that serve to hinder black progress.
Click to expand...

I don't have anything to account for, my ancestors were serfs back in the old country and were treated like shit. I don't think there even were any black people where they come from. I treat black people how they deserve to be treated, the ones that are cool, Stevie Wonder comes to mind, I think are fantastic. But most of you? Meh. Just look at your communities. A total mess.


----------



## AKIP

Mudda said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm saying.  *They are correct in their complaints but you are correct that they use racism as an excuse to why "the black community" has given up trying to be good citizens*.
> 
> That's bullshit.  Our side is changing.  How many hiring managers in 1970 wouldn't hire a black?  Probably not as many racist hiring managers today, although they do exist.
> 
> But one reason is black stereotypes seem to exist all too often.  We've worked with blacks who weren't good and sued when let go or quit after a couple months.  Or they are lazy or have drama in their lives that distracts them from work.  Anyways, I'm of the belief we need to give blacks the chance.
> 
> At least bad white employees don't sue when you fire them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does not work both ways like you suggest. The black condition is like a disease like diabetes, analogously. If you fail to treat the issue of insulin production in the body.......after a prolonged period of time your circulation, Kidneys, vision and other organs get damaged. If and when that happens, you can say that the person is suffering from poor Kidneys or say that their problem is poor circulation.....and be correct superficially. The real truth is that those complications developed from not treating the diabetes. Racism is the same way.......it went for so many centuries.....poorly treated by society......the other complications developed among black people born from the effects of racism. Hence, its superficially true that blacks suffer other complications....but those other complications are born from racism. For example, higher rates of poverty in the black community was a complication of racism. The black family deterioration is a complication of racism because this society emasculated the role of the black male as provider by societies fear and discrimination against the black male. Males tend to marry less and stick around to take care of kids less.....the lower their ability to provide is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't argue with 99% of that.  But what are you suggesting?  There's nothing that black communities can do about it if whites don't change?  I think a guy like Ben Carson proves that wrong.  He succeeded despite.  And my advice is sound.  If you are poor, don't have 4 kids.  If you do then you did it to yourself.  And if you have a kid make sure they are focused on school and/or "what are you going to do with your life?"  That's what my parents always pushed.  They said, "what are you going to do when you graduate highschool".  Do you suggest that poor black parents shouldn't bother doing this with their kids?
> 
> The difference between me and Ben Carson is that Ben doesn't admit that white people need to change too.  That would go against his right wing brainwashed brain.  People who are conservative tend to agree with every right wing talking point, just like you aren't able to talk against your left wing talking points.  I agree with most everything you say but you admit that if black people are dysfunctional it's because of racism.  So you admit there is some dysfunction in the black community.  We agree it's not their fault.  But you won't discuss what black people need to do themselves to fix the situation they are in, regardless of who put them there.  Stop pushing eubonics for one.
> 
> I heard a black radio political talk show host say once that black men wear their pants baggy because black women allow it.  If black women didn't like it black men would pull their pants up tomorrow.
> 
> And I agree things still aren't fair or equal, but they are probably about as fair and equal as you are going to get.  Don't hold your breath.  So poor black parents have to do an even better job than poor white parents have to do because white hiring managers will hire whites over you just because they are white.  That would discourage me too.  You know, they discriminate against short and fat people too?  That's why black parents probably should be stressing education even more than poor whites.  Same way short fat whites have to be smarter than pretty whites.  But ugly fat whites still get jobs even though lots of people discriminate against them.  Should fat ugly people give up?  I hate to compare blacks with fat and ugly people but you get my point, right?  People are prejudice.
> 
> Not to mention poor whites aren't blaming whites for their woes.  If they are smart they would blame the rich because they are the ones who fuck all poor people.  Just so happens the rich are white.
> 
> Poor white people should be on your side but rich whites use racism to divide them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't use exceptional people to define the possibilities of average people. Hey....Usain Bolt ran a 9.58 hundred......"what's your excuse"? Hey....Micheal Jordan could dunk a ball starting from the free throw line....what's everyone else excuse"?  Hey....look what Ben Carson did......what is your excuse.  Sorry....it does not work that way. There are plenty of people who did all the right things......but failed. Their are parents who do all the right things.....but their children go astray.
> 
> You rarely here people disparage those who go to war and die or come back maimed and use the fact that others were in the same war and were able to come back fully functioning....against those that fell because of the war. There were many people in the Twin Towers on 911. Many more people got out of those buildings than those who died in the building. Does the fact that some made it out caste aspersion upon those who succumbed? No. However, when it comes to racism, white folks LOVE to throw out successful blacks to try to discredit racism as being the root cause of so much failure in the black community. Look at BEN CARSON....looky looky looky.....see....its not racism...he made it. See....it was not the planes hitting the building causing the fire why those people died on 911....because look at the people who made it out. See...it was not the wars fault that these soldiers came back maimed.....look at so and so....he is fine and he was in the same war...etc.
> 
> You are not telling black people to do anything that black people don't know or have not been telling each other for centuries. Thus.....what are you suggesting? You asked me what am I suggesting by pointing out the role of racism......well....what are you suggesting by pointing out that people who cannot afford kids should not have them? How is the "suggestion" working out thus far? Simply saying what people should be doing does not get anything changed either. What you think black people are not hearing or not being told by other blacks......YOU ARE WRONG!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll address your first point before I read the rest.  First of all, good point.  But, what I'm saying is Ben Carson's mom didn't ask him to dunk a ball.  She insisted he study and speak the queens english so he would be prepared to succeed in a white world.  And don't have kids before you can afford to have kids.
> 
> Is asking someone to take school serious, not get pregnant until they can afford it and speak english as hard as asking someone to run a fast 100 yard dash or dunk a basketball?
> 
> Am I asking for the impossible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black peeps think that Ben Carson is an Uncle Tom because they're jealous.
Click to expand...


Wow....obviously you have black people all figured out....lol. Just like you probably once thought we were all followers of Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton....lol


----------



## AKIP

Mudda said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> And "whitey" has not acted over time? The record shows that over the last 300 years YT has been constantly discriminating against blacks. When is YT going to take responsibility for that? Every action creates a reaction and all those years YT has been discriminating against blacks has created a reaction in blacks.....then YT uses the reaction in blacks, born from YT actions, to rationalize further discrimination against blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop living in the past. You need to get better as a community for people to see you better. It's not a question of how you got here, but what you folks will do to better the situation of your communities and how people perceive you going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol....YOU are the one who brought up the history of the black community being why the black community is seen negatively. Now when I bring up the history of whites behaving badly towards blacks......you want me to now stop living in the past....lol. You can't make this stuff up. "its gold Jerry"...lol.
> 
> Truth is....you just don't want to account for 3 plus centuries of white racism and its REACTION upon the black condition. Thus, you want to deflect and make it seem like there was nothing influencing the black condition....other than black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have 3 centuries of anything to account for, as I had nothing to do with that. You seem to think that people today should apologize for things they didn't even do! I didn't say nothing but black people influenced black history, but I do say that you should stop looking to give out blame to people who had nothing to do with it, and start using your energy to fix your communities' problems. Anyways, let's say I accept blame for everything that ever happened to blacks, how does that help fix the problems?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.....you do not have 3 centuries of things to account for.....but you do currently have a negative view of black people, which, when in contact with black people, is likely to work against them. However, you REFUSE to account for this and the role that such negative thoughts have that serve to hinder black progress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have anything to account for, my ancestors were serfs back in the old country and were treated like shit. I don't think there even were any black people where they come from. I treat black people how they deserve to be treated, the ones that are cool, Stevie Wonder comes to mind, I think are fantastic. But most of you? Meh. Just look at your communities. A total mess.
Click to expand...


Oh....you and Stevie cool like that? Obviously you have imaginary friends.


----------



## IM2

AKIP said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does not work both ways like you suggest. The black condition is like a disease like diabetes, analogously. If you fail to treat the issue of insulin production in the body.......after a prolonged period of time your circulation, Kidneys, vision and other organs get damaged. If and when that happens, you can say that the person is suffering from poor Kidneys or say that their problem is poor circulation.....and be correct superficially. The real truth is that those complications developed from not treating the diabetes. Racism is the same way.......it went for so many centuries.....poorly treated by society......the other complications developed among black people born from the effects of racism. Hence, its superficially true that blacks suffer other complications....but those other complications are born from racism. For example, higher rates of poverty in the black community was a complication of racism. The black family deterioration is a complication of racism because this society emasculated the role of the black male as provider by societies fear and discrimination against the black male. Males tend to marry less and stick around to take care of kids less.....the lower their ability to provide is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't argue with 99% of that.  But what are you suggesting?  There's nothing that black communities can do about it if whites don't change?  I think a guy like Ben Carson proves that wrong.  He succeeded despite.  And my advice is sound.  If you are poor, don't have 4 kids.  If you do then you did it to yourself.  And if you have a kid make sure they are focused on school and/or "what are you going to do with your life?"  That's what my parents always pushed.  They said, "what are you going to do when you graduate highschool".  Do you suggest that poor black parents shouldn't bother doing this with their kids?
> 
> The difference between me and Ben Carson is that Ben doesn't admit that white people need to change too.  That would go against his right wing brainwashed brain.  People who are conservative tend to agree with every right wing talking point, just like you aren't able to talk against your left wing talking points.  I agree with most everything you say but you admit that if black people are dysfunctional it's because of racism.  So you admit there is some dysfunction in the black community.  We agree it's not their fault.  But you won't discuss what black people need to do themselves to fix the situation they are in, regardless of who put them there.  Stop pushing eubonics for one.
> 
> I heard a black radio political talk show host say once that black men wear their pants baggy because black women allow it.  If black women didn't like it black men would pull their pants up tomorrow.
> 
> And I agree things still aren't fair or equal, but they are probably about as fair and equal as you are going to get.  Don't hold your breath.  So poor black parents have to do an even better job than poor white parents have to do because white hiring managers will hire whites over you just because they are white.  That would discourage me too.  You know, they discriminate against short and fat people too?  That's why black parents probably should be stressing education even more than poor whites.  Same way short fat whites have to be smarter than pretty whites.  But ugly fat whites still get jobs even though lots of people discriminate against them.  Should fat ugly people give up?  I hate to compare blacks with fat and ugly people but you get my point, right?  People are prejudice.
> 
> Not to mention poor whites aren't blaming whites for their woes.  If they are smart they would blame the rich because they are the ones who fuck all poor people.  Just so happens the rich are white.
> 
> Poor white people should be on your side but rich whites use racism to divide them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't use exceptional people to define the possibilities of average people. Hey....Usain Bolt ran a 9.58 hundred......"what's your excuse"? Hey....Micheal Jordan could dunk a ball starting from the free throw line....what's everyone else excuse"?  Hey....look what Ben Carson did......what is your excuse.  Sorry....it does not work that way. There are plenty of people who did all the right things......but failed. Their are parents who do all the right things.....but their children go astray.
> 
> You rarely here people disparage those who go to war and die or come back maimed and use the fact that others were in the same war and were able to come back fully functioning....against those that fell because of the war. There were many people in the Twin Towers on 911. Many more people got out of those buildings than those who died in the building. Does the fact that some made it out caste aspersion upon those who succumbed? No. However, when it comes to racism, white folks LOVE to throw out successful blacks to try to discredit racism as being the root cause of so much failure in the black community. Look at BEN CARSON....looky looky looky.....see....its not racism...he made it. See....it was not the planes hitting the building causing the fire why those people died on 911....because look at the people who made it out. See...it was not the wars fault that these soldiers came back maimed.....look at so and so....he is fine and he was in the same war...etc.
> 
> You are not telling black people to do anything that black people don't know or have not been telling each other for centuries. Thus.....what are you suggesting? You asked me what am I suggesting by pointing out the role of racism......well....what are you suggesting by pointing out that people who cannot afford kids should not have them? How is the "suggestion" working out thus far? Simply saying what people should be doing does not get anything changed either. What you think black people are not hearing or not being told by other blacks......YOU ARE WRONG!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll address your first point before I read the rest.  First of all, good point.  But, what I'm saying is Ben Carson's mom didn't ask him to dunk a ball.  She insisted he study and speak the queens english so he would be prepared to succeed in a white world.  And don't have kids before you can afford to have kids.
> 
> Is asking someone to take school serious, not get pregnant until they can afford it and speak english as hard as asking someone to run a fast 100 yard dash or dunk a basketball?
> 
> Am I asking for the impossible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black peeps think that Ben Carson is an Uncle Tom because they're jealous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow....obviously you have black people all figured out....lol. Just like you probably once thought we were all followers of Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton....lol
Click to expand...


Good one!


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does not work both ways like you suggest. The black condition is like a disease like diabetes, analogously. If you fail to treat the issue of insulin production in the body.......after a prolonged period of time your circulation, Kidneys, vision and other organs get damaged. If and when that happens, you can say that the person is suffering from poor Kidneys or say that their problem is poor circulation.....and be correct superficially. The real truth is that those complications developed from not treating the diabetes. Racism is the same way.......it went for so many centuries.....poorly treated by society......the other complications developed among black people born from the effects of racism. Hence, its superficially true that blacks suffer other complications....but those other complications are born from racism. For example, higher rates of poverty in the black community was a complication of racism. The black family deterioration is a complication of racism because this society emasculated the role of the black male as provider by societies fear and discrimination against the black male. Males tend to marry less and stick around to take care of kids less.....the lower their ability to provide is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't argue with 99% of that.  But what are you suggesting?  There's nothing that black communities can do about it if whites don't change?  I think a guy like Ben Carson proves that wrong.  He succeeded despite.  And my advice is sound.  If you are poor, don't have 4 kids.  If you do then you did it to yourself.  And if you have a kid make sure they are focused on school and/or "what are you going to do with your life?"  That's what my parents always pushed.  They said, "what are you going to do when you graduate highschool".  Do you suggest that poor black parents shouldn't bother doing this with their kids?
> 
> The difference between me and Ben Carson is that Ben doesn't admit that white people need to change too.  That would go against his right wing brainwashed brain.  People who are conservative tend to agree with every right wing talking point, just like you aren't able to talk against your left wing talking points.  I agree with most everything you say but you admit that if black people are dysfunctional it's because of racism.  So you admit there is some dysfunction in the black community.  We agree it's not their fault.  But you won't discuss what black people need to do themselves to fix the situation they are in, regardless of who put them there.  Stop pushing eubonics for one.
> 
> I heard a black radio political talk show host say once that black men wear their pants baggy because black women allow it.  If black women didn't like it black men would pull their pants up tomorrow.
> 
> And I agree things still aren't fair or equal, but they are probably about as fair and equal as you are going to get.  Don't hold your breath.  So poor black parents have to do an even better job than poor white parents have to do because white hiring managers will hire whites over you just because they are white.  That would discourage me too.  You know, they discriminate against short and fat people too?  That's why black parents probably should be stressing education even more than poor whites.  Same way short fat whites have to be smarter than pretty whites.  But ugly fat whites still get jobs even though lots of people discriminate against them.  Should fat ugly people give up?  I hate to compare blacks with fat and ugly people but you get my point, right?  People are prejudice.
> 
> Not to mention poor whites aren't blaming whites for their woes.  If they are smart they would blame the rich because they are the ones who fuck all poor people.  Just so happens the rich are white.
> 
> Poor white people should be on your side but rich whites use racism to divide them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't use exceptional people to define the possibilities of average people. Hey....Usain Bolt ran a 9.58 hundred......"what's your excuse"? Hey....Micheal Jordan could dunk a ball starting from the free throw line....what's everyone else excuse"?  Hey....look what Ben Carson did......what is your excuse.  Sorry....it does not work that way. There are plenty of people who did all the right things......but failed. Their are parents who do all the right things.....but their children go astray.
> 
> You rarely here people disparage those who go to war and die or come back maimed and use the fact that others were in the same war and were able to come back fully functioning....against those that fell because of the war. There were many people in the Twin Towers on 911. Many more people got out of those buildings than those who died in the building. Does the fact that some made it out caste aspersion upon those who succumbed? No. However, when it comes to racism, white folks LOVE to throw out successful blacks to try to discredit racism as being the root cause of so much failure in the black community. Look at BEN CARSON....looky looky looky.....see....its not racism...he made it. See....it was not the planes hitting the building causing the fire why those people died on 911....because look at the people who made it out. See...it was not the wars fault that these soldiers came back maimed.....look at so and so....he is fine and he was in the same war...etc.
> 
> You are not telling black people to do anything that black people don't know or have not been telling each other for centuries. Thus.....what are you suggesting? You asked me what am I suggesting by pointing out the role of racism......well....what are you suggesting by pointing out that people who cannot afford kids should not have them? How is the "suggestion" working out thus far? Simply saying what people should be doing does not get anything changed either. What you think black people are not hearing or not being told by other blacks......YOU ARE WRONG!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point 3.  Good to hear.  Means you are working on it.  That's what I'm hoping.  I'll work on the racist white devils, you work on slacker blacks.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have always been working on it! Its only others who assume that blacks cannot look outward and work inward at the same time. We have always been focuses on our improvement. The concepts are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes I see blacks in Detroit doing things to try and reach out to the kids, to lower crime, to beatify the neighborhood, to confront the drug dealers and to reach out to the police.  Makes me have hope.
Click to expand...


You miss a whole lot of what goes on in Detroit. You need to end you fakeness. You are a racist, and what's worse is that you think we need your paternalism. That paternalism is the main problem that helped create the situation in Detroit and you have been shown that.

We black folks don't need to hear your opinion of what we need to do in order to "improve".  Your opinion of how blacks aren't doing what we need to do is wrong, but you won't put it down no matter how much you get shown how wrong it is. Because of that you would be told that you take your ass to the white community and work to end the racism.


----------



## Mudda

AKIP said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop living in the past. You need to get better as a community for people to see you better. It's not a question of how you got here, but what you folks will do to better the situation of your communities and how people perceive you going forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol....YOU are the one who brought up the history of the black community being why the black community is seen negatively. Now when I bring up the history of whites behaving badly towards blacks......you want me to now stop living in the past....lol. You can't make this stuff up. "its gold Jerry"...lol.
> 
> Truth is....you just don't want to account for 3 plus centuries of white racism and its REACTION upon the black condition. Thus, you want to deflect and make it seem like there was nothing influencing the black condition....other than black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have 3 centuries of anything to account for, as I had nothing to do with that. You seem to think that people today should apologize for things they didn't even do! I didn't say nothing but black people influenced black history, but I do say that you should stop looking to give out blame to people who had nothing to do with it, and start using your energy to fix your communities' problems. Anyways, let's say I accept blame for everything that ever happened to blacks, how does that help fix the problems?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.....you do not have 3 centuries of things to account for.....but you do currently have a negative view of black people, which, when in contact with black people, is likely to work against them. However, you REFUSE to account for this and the role that such negative thoughts have that serve to hinder black progress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have anything to account for, my ancestors were serfs back in the old country and were treated like shit. I don't think there even were any black people where they come from. I treat black people how they deserve to be treated, the ones that are cool, Stevie Wonder comes to mind, I think are fantastic. But most of you? Meh. Just look at your communities. A total mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh....you and Stevie cool like that? Obviously you have imaginary friends.
Click to expand...

Never said we are friends, you made that up because you have nothing.
Stevie is amazing, and with exceptions, the rest of you aren't.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't argue with 99% of that.  But what are you suggesting?  There's nothing that black communities can do about it if whites don't change?  I think a guy like Ben Carson proves that wrong.  He succeeded despite.  And my advice is sound.  If you are poor, don't have 4 kids.  If you do then you did it to yourself.  And if you have a kid make sure they are focused on school and/or "what are you going to do with your life?"  That's what my parents always pushed.  They said, "what are you going to do when you graduate highschool".  Do you suggest that poor black parents shouldn't bother doing this with their kids?
> 
> The difference between me and Ben Carson is that Ben doesn't admit that white people need to change too.  That would go against his right wing brainwashed brain.  People who are conservative tend to agree with every right wing talking point, just like you aren't able to talk against your left wing talking points.  I agree with most everything you say but you admit that if black people are dysfunctional it's because of racism.  So you admit there is some dysfunction in the black community.  We agree it's not their fault.  But you won't discuss what black people need to do themselves to fix the situation they are in, regardless of who put them there.  Stop pushing eubonics for one.
> 
> I heard a black radio political talk show host say once that black men wear their pants baggy because black women allow it.  If black women didn't like it black men would pull their pants up tomorrow.
> 
> And I agree things still aren't fair or equal, but they are probably about as fair and equal as you are going to get.  Don't hold your breath.  So poor black parents have to do an even better job than poor white parents have to do because white hiring managers will hire whites over you just because they are white.  That would discourage me too.  You know, they discriminate against short and fat people too?  That's why black parents probably should be stressing education even more than poor whites.  Same way short fat whites have to be smarter than pretty whites.  But ugly fat whites still get jobs even though lots of people discriminate against them.  Should fat ugly people give up?  I hate to compare blacks with fat and ugly people but you get my point, right?  People are prejudice.
> 
> Not to mention poor whites aren't blaming whites for their woes.  If they are smart they would blame the rich because they are the ones who fuck all poor people.  Just so happens the rich are white.
> 
> Poor white people should be on your side but rich whites use racism to divide them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't use exceptional people to define the possibilities of average people. Hey....Usain Bolt ran a 9.58 hundred......"what's your excuse"? Hey....Micheal Jordan could dunk a ball starting from the free throw line....what's everyone else excuse"?  Hey....look what Ben Carson did......what is your excuse.  Sorry....it does not work that way. There are plenty of people who did all the right things......but failed. Their are parents who do all the right things.....but their children go astray.
> 
> You rarely here people disparage those who go to war and die or come back maimed and use the fact that others were in the same war and were able to come back fully functioning....against those that fell because of the war. There were many people in the Twin Towers on 911. Many more people got out of those buildings than those who died in the building. Does the fact that some made it out caste aspersion upon those who succumbed? No. However, when it comes to racism, white folks LOVE to throw out successful blacks to try to discredit racism as being the root cause of so much failure in the black community. Look at BEN CARSON....looky looky looky.....see....its not racism...he made it. See....it was not the planes hitting the building causing the fire why those people died on 911....because look at the people who made it out. See...it was not the wars fault that these soldiers came back maimed.....look at so and so....he is fine and he was in the same war...etc.
> 
> You are not telling black people to do anything that black people don't know or have not been telling each other for centuries. Thus.....what are you suggesting? You asked me what am I suggesting by pointing out the role of racism......well....what are you suggesting by pointing out that people who cannot afford kids should not have them? How is the "suggestion" working out thus far? Simply saying what people should be doing does not get anything changed either. What you think black people are not hearing or not being told by other blacks......YOU ARE WRONG!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point 3.  Good to hear.  Means you are working on it.  That's what I'm hoping.  I'll work on the racist white devils, you work on slacker blacks.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have always been working on it! Its only others who assume that blacks cannot look outward and work inward at the same time. We have always been focuses on our improvement. The concepts are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes I see blacks in Detroit doing things to try and reach out to the kids, to lower crime, to beatify the neighborhood, to confront the drug dealers and to reach out to the police.  Makes me have hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You miss a whole lot of what goes on in Detroit. You need to end you fakeness. You are a racist, and what's worse is that you think we need your paternalism. That paternalism is the main problem that helped create the situation in Detroit and you have been shown that.
> 
> We black folks don't need to hear your opinion of what we need to do in order to "improve".  Your opinion of how blacks aren't doing what we need to do is wrong, but you won't put it down no matter how much you get shown how wrong it is. Because of that you would be told that you take your ass to the white community and work to end the racism.
Click to expand...

OMG I came here to be nice, explain how I realize I'm wrong, and give props to AKIP for explaining it so well.  And to tell you that all I wanted was an explanation.  Not that you owe me one but if you want white liberals to continue to agree and defend the black community when whites say the things I was thinking, I'll know how to defend them.  You cock sucker!  You're part of the problem!  AKIP did a great job helping me wrap my brain around it.  You don't need me?  Fuck you.  I still don't agree with reverse racists like you because you aren't able to articulate your position.  You aren't able to admit "they" are part of the problem.

Well the simple answer was "don't you think we are trying?"  That's all I would have needed to hear and I would have stopped arguing with you.  

This my reverse racist chip on the shoulder victim mentality friend, is why we don't have an honest discussion about racism in America.  Even anonymously it's hard.  Not enough AKIP's and Sealybobo's out there who just want to have an honest discussion.  And I love it here because I can't be offended and I don't care if I've offended you.

I am not a racist, you stupid prick.  Look up the definition.  Do I think I'm better than all blacks?  No.  Obama is a much better man than I'll ever be.  So I'm just a prejudice bastard.  We all are.  Even you.  So quit being a little bitch and realize I'm just trying to figure out my arguments because that Trump bullshit, "black people, what do you have to lose?" is pissing me off.  And blacks saying that the Democrats let them down.  Fuck you.  You didn't show up to midterms and gave Republicans more seats.  YOU let you down bro.  

And I especially get pissed when Republicans here put the black community on us liberals.  So I feel obligated to look at the problem of Chicago and Detroit and us white liberals/democrats have to be honest, your communities are embarrassing.  Even to the rest of the world.  Do a little better and clean it up a little faster please.  AKIP said you're trying.  Well try harder!  From our conversations I see you are resistant to changing a few thing.  

A.  Fathering your kids
B. Taking school more seriously
C. Dropping Eubonics
D. Make up with the cops
E. Pull your pants up
F. Stop having kids you can't afford

If you do this maybe racists whites will take you more seriously.

Oh I almost forgot, 

G. VOTE!


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't argue with 99% of that.  But what are you suggesting?  There's nothing that black communities can do about it if whites don't change?  I think a guy like Ben Carson proves that wrong.  He succeeded despite.  And my advice is sound.  If you are poor, don't have 4 kids.  If you do then you did it to yourself.  And if you have a kid make sure they are focused on school and/or "what are you going to do with your life?"  That's what my parents always pushed.  They said, "what are you going to do when you graduate highschool".  Do you suggest that poor black parents shouldn't bother doing this with their kids?
> 
> The difference between me and Ben Carson is that Ben doesn't admit that white people need to change too.  That would go against his right wing brainwashed brain.  People who are conservative tend to agree with every right wing talking point, just like you aren't able to talk against your left wing talking points.  I agree with most everything you say but you admit that if black people are dysfunctional it's because of racism.  So you admit there is some dysfunction in the black community.  We agree it's not their fault.  But you won't discuss what black people need to do themselves to fix the situation they are in, regardless of who put them there.  Stop pushing eubonics for one.
> 
> I heard a black radio political talk show host say once that black men wear their pants baggy because black women allow it.  If black women didn't like it black men would pull their pants up tomorrow.
> 
> And I agree things still aren't fair or equal, but they are probably about as fair and equal as you are going to get.  Don't hold your breath.  So poor black parents have to do an even better job than poor white parents have to do because white hiring managers will hire whites over you just because they are white.  That would discourage me too.  You know, they discriminate against short and fat people too?  That's why black parents probably should be stressing education even more than poor whites.  Same way short fat whites have to be smarter than pretty whites.  But ugly fat whites still get jobs even though lots of people discriminate against them.  Should fat ugly people give up?  I hate to compare blacks with fat and ugly people but you get my point, right?  People are prejudice.
> 
> Not to mention poor whites aren't blaming whites for their woes.  If they are smart they would blame the rich because they are the ones who fuck all poor people.  Just so happens the rich are white.
> 
> Poor white people should be on your side but rich whites use racism to divide them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't use exceptional people to define the possibilities of average people. Hey....Usain Bolt ran a 9.58 hundred......"what's your excuse"? Hey....Micheal Jordan could dunk a ball starting from the free throw line....what's everyone else excuse"?  Hey....look what Ben Carson did......what is your excuse.  Sorry....it does not work that way. There are plenty of people who did all the right things......but failed. Their are parents who do all the right things.....but their children go astray.
> 
> You rarely here people disparage those who go to war and die or come back maimed and use the fact that others were in the same war and were able to come back fully functioning....against those that fell because of the war. There were many people in the Twin Towers on 911. Many more people got out of those buildings than those who died in the building. Does the fact that some made it out caste aspersion upon those who succumbed? No. However, when it comes to racism, white folks LOVE to throw out successful blacks to try to discredit racism as being the root cause of so much failure in the black community. Look at BEN CARSON....looky looky looky.....see....its not racism...he made it. See....it was not the planes hitting the building causing the fire why those people died on 911....because look at the people who made it out. See...it was not the wars fault that these soldiers came back maimed.....look at so and so....he is fine and he was in the same war...etc.
> 
> You are not telling black people to do anything that black people don't know or have not been telling each other for centuries. Thus.....what are you suggesting? You asked me what am I suggesting by pointing out the role of racism......well....what are you suggesting by pointing out that people who cannot afford kids should not have them? How is the "suggestion" working out thus far? Simply saying what people should be doing does not get anything changed either. What you think black people are not hearing or not being told by other blacks......YOU ARE WRONG!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll address your first point before I read the rest.  First of all, good point.  But, what I'm saying is Ben Carson's mom didn't ask him to dunk a ball.  She insisted he study and speak the queens english so he would be prepared to succeed in a white world.  And don't have kids before you can afford to have kids.
> 
> Is asking someone to take school serious, not get pregnant until they can afford it and speak english as hard as asking someone to run a fast 100 yard dash or dunk a basketball?
> 
> Am I asking for the impossible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black peeps think that Ben Carson is an Uncle Tom because they're jealous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow....obviously you have black people all figured out....lol. Just like you probably once thought we were all followers of Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton....lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good one!
Click to expand...


In 2008 a black man was elected POTUS.  In 2009 the ACA was passed.  Why didn't black people show up to vote in the 2010 midterms?  Particularly poor black people.  Don't blame the democrats for black people not showing up in 2010.  Don't say the Democrats let you down.  YALL let them/us down.


----------



## AKIP

Mudda said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol....YOU are the one who brought up the history of the black community being why the black community is seen negatively. Now when I bring up the history of whites behaving badly towards blacks......you want me to now stop living in the past....lol. You can't make this stuff up. "its gold Jerry"...lol.
> 
> Truth is....you just don't want to account for 3 plus centuries of white racism and its REACTION upon the black condition. Thus, you want to deflect and make it seem like there was nothing influencing the black condition....other than black people.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have 3 centuries of anything to account for, as I had nothing to do with that. You seem to think that people today should apologize for things they didn't even do! I didn't say nothing but black people influenced black history, but I do say that you should stop looking to give out blame to people who had nothing to do with it, and start using your energy to fix your communities' problems. Anyways, let's say I accept blame for everything that ever happened to blacks, how does that help fix the problems?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.....you do not have 3 centuries of things to account for.....but you do currently have a negative view of black people, which, when in contact with black people, is likely to work against them. However, you REFUSE to account for this and the role that such negative thoughts have that serve to hinder black progress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have anything to account for, my ancestors were serfs back in the old country and were treated like shit. I don't think there even were any black people where they come from. I treat black people how they deserve to be treated, the ones that are cool, Stevie Wonder comes to mind, I think are fantastic. But most of you? Meh. Just look at your communities. A total mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh....you and Stevie cool like that? Obviously you have imaginary friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said we are friends, you made that up because you have nothing.
> Stevie is amazing, and with exceptions, the rest of you aren't.
Click to expand...


I do not know about the rest of white people.......but what you have shown thus far.....is hardly amazing.


----------



## Mudda

AKIP said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have 3 centuries of anything to account for, as I had nothing to do with that. You seem to think that people today should apologize for things they didn't even do! I didn't say nothing but black people influenced black history, but I do say that you should stop looking to give out blame to people who had nothing to do with it, and start using your energy to fix your communities' problems. Anyways, let's say I accept blame for everything that ever happened to blacks, how does that help fix the problems?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.....you do not have 3 centuries of things to account for.....but you do currently have a negative view of black people, which, when in contact with black people, is likely to work against them. However, you REFUSE to account for this and the role that such negative thoughts have that serve to hinder black progress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have anything to account for, my ancestors were serfs back in the old country and were treated like shit. I don't think there even were any black people where they come from. I treat black people how they deserve to be treated, the ones that are cool, Stevie Wonder comes to mind, I think are fantastic. But most of you? Meh. Just look at your communities. A total mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh....you and Stevie cool like that? Obviously you have imaginary friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said we are friends, you made that up because you have nothing.
> Stevie is amazing, and with exceptions, the rest of you aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not know about the rest of white people.......but what you have shown thus far.....is hardly amazing.
Click to expand...

Awww!! You're copying me, how cute.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't use exceptional people to define the possibilities of average people. Hey....Usain Bolt ran a 9.58 hundred......"what's your excuse"? Hey....Micheal Jordan could dunk a ball starting from the free throw line....what's everyone else excuse"?  Hey....look what Ben Carson did......what is your excuse.  Sorry....it does not work that way. There are plenty of people who did all the right things......but failed. Their are parents who do all the right things.....but their children go astray.
> 
> You rarely here people disparage those who go to war and die or come back maimed and use the fact that others were in the same war and were able to come back fully functioning....against those that fell because of the war. There were many people in the Twin Towers on 911. Many more people got out of those buildings than those who died in the building. Does the fact that some made it out caste aspersion upon those who succumbed? No. However, when it comes to racism, white folks LOVE to throw out successful blacks to try to discredit racism as being the root cause of so much failure in the black community. Look at BEN CARSON....looky looky looky.....see....its not racism...he made it. See....it was not the planes hitting the building causing the fire why those people died on 911....because look at the people who made it out. See...it was not the wars fault that these soldiers came back maimed.....look at so and so....he is fine and he was in the same war...etc.
> 
> You are not telling black people to do anything that black people don't know or have not been telling each other for centuries. Thus.....what are you suggesting? You asked me what am I suggesting by pointing out the role of racism......well....what are you suggesting by pointing out that people who cannot afford kids should not have them? How is the "suggestion" working out thus far? Simply saying what people should be doing does not get anything changed either. What you think black people are not hearing or not being told by other blacks......YOU ARE WRONG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll address your first point before I read the rest.  First of all, good point.  But, what I'm saying is Ben Carson's mom didn't ask him to dunk a ball.  She insisted he study and speak the queens english so he would be prepared to succeed in a white world.  And don't have kids before you can afford to have kids.
> 
> Is asking someone to take school serious, not get pregnant until they can afford it and speak english as hard as asking someone to run a fast 100 yard dash or dunk a basketball?
> 
> Am I asking for the impossible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black peeps think that Ben Carson is an Uncle Tom because they're jealous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow....obviously you have black people all figured out....lol. Just like you probably once thought we were all followers of Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton....lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 2008 a black man was elected POTUS.  In 2009 the ACA was passed.  Why didn't black people show up to vote in the 2010 midterms?  Particularly poor black people.  Don't blame the democrats for black people not showing up in 2010.  Don't say the Democrats let you down.  YALL let them/us down.
Click to expand...


White people didn't vote in 2010.  Shut the fuck up.


----------



## AKIP

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't use exceptional people to define the possibilities of average people. Hey....Usain Bolt ran a 9.58 hundred......"what's your excuse"? Hey....Micheal Jordan could dunk a ball starting from the free throw line....what's everyone else excuse"?  Hey....look what Ben Carson did......what is your excuse.  Sorry....it does not work that way. There are plenty of people who did all the right things......but failed. Their are parents who do all the right things.....but their children go astray.
> 
> You rarely here people disparage those who go to war and die or come back maimed and use the fact that others were in the same war and were able to come back fully functioning....against those that fell because of the war. There were many people in the Twin Towers on 911. Many more people got out of those buildings than those who died in the building. Does the fact that some made it out caste aspersion upon those who succumbed? No. However, when it comes to racism, white folks LOVE to throw out successful blacks to try to discredit racism as being the root cause of so much failure in the black community. Look at BEN CARSON....looky looky looky.....see....its not racism...he made it. See....it was not the planes hitting the building causing the fire why those people died on 911....because look at the people who made it out. See...it was not the wars fault that these soldiers came back maimed.....look at so and so....he is fine and he was in the same war...etc.
> 
> You are not telling black people to do anything that black people don't know or have not been telling each other for centuries. Thus.....what are you suggesting? You asked me what am I suggesting by pointing out the role of racism......well....what are you suggesting by pointing out that people who cannot afford kids should not have them? How is the "suggestion" working out thus far? Simply saying what people should be doing does not get anything changed either. What you think black people are not hearing or not being told by other blacks......YOU ARE WRONG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Point 3.  Good to hear.  Means you are working on it.  That's what I'm hoping.  I'll work on the racist white devils, you work on slacker blacks.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have always been working on it! Its only others who assume that blacks cannot look outward and work inward at the same time. We have always been focuses on our improvement. The concepts are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes I see blacks in Detroit doing things to try and reach out to the kids, to lower crime, to beatify the neighborhood, to confront the drug dealers and to reach out to the police.  Makes me have hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You miss a whole lot of what goes on in Detroit. You need to end you fakeness. You are a racist, and what's worse is that you think we need your paternalism. That paternalism is the main problem that helped create the situation in Detroit and you have been shown that.
> 
> We black folks don't need to hear your opinion of what we need to do in order to "improve".  Your opinion of how blacks aren't doing what we need to do is wrong, but you won't put it down no matter how much you get shown how wrong it is. Because of that you would be told that you take your ass to the white community and work to end the racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG I came here to be nice, explain how I realize I'm wrong, and give props to AKIP for explaining it so well.  And to tell you that all I wanted was an explanation.  Not that you owe me one but if you want white liberals to continue to agree and defend the black community when whites say the things I was thinking, I'll know how to defend them.  You cock sucker!  You're part of the problem!  AKIP did a great job helping me wrap my brain around it.  You don't need me?  Fuck you.  I still don't agree with reverse racists like you because you aren't able to articulate your position.  You aren't able to admit "they" are part of the problem.
> 
> Well the simple answer was "don't you think we are trying?"  That's all I would have needed to hear and I would have stopped arguing with you.
> 
> This my reverse racist chip on the shoulder victim mentality friend, is why we don't have an honest discussion about racism in America.  Even anonymously it's hard.  Not enough AKIP's and Sealybobo's out there who just want to have an honest discussion.  And I love it here because I can't be offended and I don't care if I've offended you.
> 
> I am not a racist, you stupid prick.  Look up the definition.  Do I think I'm better than all blacks?  No.  Obama is a much better man than I'll ever be.  So I'm just a prejudice bastard.  We all are.  Even you.  So quit being a little bitch and realize I'm just trying to figure out my arguments because that Trump bullshit, "black people, what do you have to lose?" is pissing me off.  And blacks saying that the Democrats let them down.  Fuck you.  You didn't show up to midterms and gave Republicans more seats.  YOU let you down bro.
> 
> And I especially get pissed when Republicans here put the black community on us liberals.  So I feel obligated to look at the problem of Chicago and Detroit and us white liberals/democrats have to be honest, your communities are embarrassing.  Even to the rest of the world.  Do a little better and clean it up a little faster please.  AKIP said you're trying.  Well try harder!  From our conversations I see you are resistant to changing a few thing.
> 
> A.  Fathering your kids
> B. Taking school more seriously
> C. Dropping Eubonics
> D. Make up with the cops
> E. Pull your pants up
> F. Stop having kids you can't afford
> 
> If you do this maybe racists whites will take you more seriously.
> 
> Oh I almost forgot,
> 
> G. VOTE!
Click to expand...


I kind of detect some resentment from you in regards to black voter turnout. I am not sure that you want blacks to turnout more for their benefit....OR FOR YOURS! Your interest as a liberal is threatened if blacks don't come out in strong numbers, because the democrats are not viable without the black vote. Its akin to a team sport like basketball. If you want to win and other starters are slacking off.......the person on the team trying to win will get pissed off by their lack of effort. That is how you come across. You are the player that wants the democrats to win, but you do not see blacks as doing their part to get the victory.....and hence you are pissed off at them. 

The black players are not playing their hardest because their interest do not get paid the same. There is an old saying "why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free"? Blacks are not going to vote for republicans for the most part. Any novice political strategist would realize this. Hence, the Democrats do not offer blacks anything other than protection from Republicans. 

We are not voting for something, in a vote for democrats, as much as we are voting against the republicans getting into office. However, blacks have realized that Democrats have shifted more to the right the last 50 years. Blacks are solidly left of center while democrats have moved more towards to the center......then you wonder why blacks do not show up to vote? This is a representative republic. Politicians are voted in to represent the interest of the people who voted. What democrats see as "black interest" is simply keeping out the republicans, while offering specific policies for other interest groups under the democratic umbrella. Here is the conundrum. Democrats cannot attract the white swing voters/independents if the party caters to much to black interest and rhetoric. Thus, the party has moved away from black interest in order to attract more white voters and then giving blacks "protection" from republicans instead of specific policies aimed out our interest and needs. Then you wonder why blacks are not turning out. Yes....blacks turned out for Obama because it was historic and it implicitly gave blacks hope that finally the party would address our interest....TOO. It did not happen though.....because he had to overcompensate away from black interest or whites would not have voted for him like they were. 

All that being said, just how do you suppose black people complete your list? Things on that list requires social engineering and in order to have social engineering you need CONTROL of laws, the Media, the Schools etc. Society is socially engineered by creating laws and giving tax incentives and creating media programming to reflect a vision and direction for society. Blacks as 13% of the population cannot control laws, the media or the schools through the political process and we certainly do not have the money to buy the influence. Whites are the only demographic that has the numbers and dollars to shape laws, the media and schools and socially engineer the society based upon their interest and needs. Blacks do not have that ability. You can go to any black church on Sunday and hear the preacher telling blacks to step up and be fathers, stop the violence, etc, etc. Preaching it is not powerful enough to make it happen. It has to be socially engineered through laws, taxes and the media....which blacks do not have control over.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't use exceptional people to define the possibilities of average people. Hey....Usain Bolt ran a 9.58 hundred......"what's your excuse"? Hey....Micheal Jordan could dunk a ball starting from the free throw line....what's everyone else excuse"?  Hey....look what Ben Carson did......what is your excuse.  Sorry....it does not work that way. There are plenty of people who did all the right things......but failed. Their are parents who do all the right things.....but their children go astray.
> 
> You rarely here people disparage those who go to war and die or come back maimed and use the fact that others were in the same war and were able to come back fully functioning....against those that fell because of the war. There were many people in the Twin Towers on 911. Many more people got out of those buildings than those who died in the building. Does the fact that some made it out caste aspersion upon those who succumbed? No. However, when it comes to racism, white folks LOVE to throw out successful blacks to try to discredit racism as being the root cause of so much failure in the black community. Look at BEN CARSON....looky looky looky.....see....its not racism...he made it. See....it was not the planes hitting the building causing the fire why those people died on 911....because look at the people who made it out. See...it was not the wars fault that these soldiers came back maimed.....look at so and so....he is fine and he was in the same war...etc.
> 
> You are not telling black people to do anything that black people don't know or have not been telling each other for centuries. Thus.....what are you suggesting? You asked me what am I suggesting by pointing out the role of racism......well....what are you suggesting by pointing out that people who cannot afford kids should not have them? How is the "suggestion" working out thus far? Simply saying what people should be doing does not get anything changed either. What you think black people are not hearing or not being told by other blacks......YOU ARE WRONG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Point 3.  Good to hear.  Means you are working on it.  That's what I'm hoping.  I'll work on the racist white devils, you work on slacker blacks.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have always been working on it! Its only others who assume that blacks cannot look outward and work inward at the same time. We have always been focuses on our improvement. The concepts are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes I see blacks in Detroit doing things to try and reach out to the kids, to lower crime, to beatify the neighborhood, to confront the drug dealers and to reach out to the police.  Makes me have hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You miss a whole lot of what goes on in Detroit. You need to end you fakeness. You are a racist, and what's worse is that you think we need your paternalism. That paternalism is the main problem that helped create the situation in Detroit and you have been shown that.
> 
> We black folks don't need to hear your opinion of what we need to do in order to "improve".  Your opinion of how blacks aren't doing what we need to do is wrong, but you won't put it down no matter how much you get shown how wrong it is. Because of that you would be told that you take your ass to the white community and work to end the racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG I came here to be nice, explain how I realize I'm wrong, and give props to AKIP for explaining it so well.  And to tell you that all I wanted was an explanation.  Not that you owe me one but if you want white liberals to continue to agree and defend the black community when whites say the things I was thinking, I'll know how to defend them.  You cock sucker!  You're part of the problem!  AKIP did a great job helping me wrap my brain around it.  You don't need me?  Fuck you.  I still don't agree with reverse racists like you because you aren't able to articulate your position.  You aren't able to admit "they" are part of the problem.
> 
> Well the simple answer was "don't you think we are trying?"  That's all I would have needed to hear and I would have stopped arguing with you.
> 
> This my reverse racist chip on the shoulder victim mentality friend, is why we don't have an honest discussion about racism in America.  Even anonymously it's hard.  Not enough AKIP's and Sealybobo's out there who just want to have an honest discussion.  And I love it here because I can't be offended and I don't care if I've offended you.
> 
> I am not a racist, you stupid prick.  Look up the definition.  Do I think I'm better than all blacks?  No.  Obama is a much better man than I'll ever be.  So I'm just a prejudice bastard.  We all are.  Even you.  So quit being a little bitch and realize I'm just trying to figure out my arguments because that Trump bullshit, "black people, what do you have to lose?" is pissing me off.  And blacks saying that the Democrats let them down.  Fuck you.  You didn't show up to midterms and gave Republicans more seats.  YOU let you down bro.
> 
> And I especially get pissed when Republicans here put the black community on us liberals.  So I feel obligated to look at the problem of Chicago and Detroit and us white liberals/democrats have to be honest, your communities are embarrassing.  Even to the rest of the world.  Do a little better and clean it up a little faster please.  AKIP said you're trying.  Well try harder!  From our conversations I see you are resistant to changing a few thing.
> 
> A.  Fathering your kids
> B. Taking school more seriously
> C. Dropping Eubonics
> D. Make up with the cops
> E. Pull your pants up
> F. Stop having kids you can't afford
> 
> If you do this maybe racists whites will take you more seriously.
> 
> Oh I almost forgot,
> 
> G. VOTE!
Click to expand...


I've shown you in so many ways how wrong you are that a normal white person would recognize they don't know what the fuck they are talking about. Your list is not what we need to do. You aren't looking at the problem of Chicago and Detroit you think you know what the problem is and you lecture ignorantly about what your perception of it is.  No one gives a damn what white racists like you think, You are not a white liberal. Whites who know and have studied the problems don't come to your conclusions. I say we don't have to try harder. And we damn sure don't have to make up with the police. I say you need to shut your mother fucking mouth and stay out of the conversation because you have nothing to offer that we need to listen to.

You need to learn that you have nothing to tell me. I have done work for 32 years in his community, I know what the problems are and why they happen. You say you are just trying to figure something out and think that you can tell me what we need to do. You are 30 years behind on your so called solutions. The problem fucking up back neighborhoods is the lack of economic development which has created the lack of jobs in this community There are 2 million black businesses and more are starting, yet most of these businesses cannot afford to hire people as the many of them are at the beginning stage and are small sole proprietorships.  Communities like Detroit will offer tax breaks and financial incentives to whites to come in and start businesses while denying blacks who are there in the community the same things.  Nothing in your list addresses this.

You can pull up your pants speak 100 languages fluently  and every child have daddy at home everybody with a PhD and if there are no jobs for them, nothing changes. I don't know anyone who speaks eubonics. I've travelled the nation and have  seen black communities from coast to coast and have never heard eubonics.

More blacks than ever before are going to college and graduating, I can cut your list into shreds and have done so on several occasions yet you  keep repeating this crap. We don't need to do what you propose and yes you are a racist when you think that you are so superior that you a white man can tell us that we need to listen to you and do what you propose while what we see is wrong because we don't see things fro the white perspective. So then you need to simply shut your ass with these "suggestions" and understand that  I am black and I have worked in the black community, that I have worked on the issues you say we need to fix and have seen the reductions on those things. You need to learn that unlike you and the black community, I have spent time in the white community  and have seen all kinds of women  who raise their kids with no dad at home, and because all kinds of factory retail., professional or clerical and support jobs exist for those women  that they can make enough money to raise their children with no fathers at home and they have what they need. There are all kinds of entry level retail. service  jobs for those kids and they can find work after school and not just hang out idly in the neighborhood bored looking for mischief. Those kids speak slang to each other just like those kids you talk shit about in the black community. And all of this you ignore in your own community while assessing a double standard on us is why I say that your opinion is racist bullshit and that you are a racist.


----------



## IM2

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Point 3.  Good to hear.  Means you are working on it.  That's what I'm hoping.  I'll work on the racist white devils, you work on slacker blacks.  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have always been working on it! Its only others who assume that blacks cannot look outward and work inward at the same time. We have always been focuses on our improvement. The concepts are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes I see blacks in Detroit doing things to try and reach out to the kids, to lower crime, to beatify the neighborhood, to confront the drug dealers and to reach out to the police.  Makes me have hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You miss a whole lot of what goes on in Detroit. You need to end you fakeness. You are a racist, and what's worse is that you think we need your paternalism. That paternalism is the main problem that helped create the situation in Detroit and you have been shown that.
> 
> We black folks don't need to hear your opinion of what we need to do in order to "improve".  Your opinion of how blacks aren't doing what we need to do is wrong, but you won't put it down no matter how much you get shown how wrong it is. Because of that you would be told that you take your ass to the white community and work to end the racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG I came here to be nice, explain how I realize I'm wrong, and give props to AKIP for explaining it so well.  And to tell you that all I wanted was an explanation.  Not that you owe me one but if you want white liberals to continue to agree and defend the black community when whites say the things I was thinking, I'll know how to defend them.  You cock sucker!  You're part of the problem!  AKIP did a great job helping me wrap my brain around it.  You don't need me?  Fuck you.  I still don't agree with reverse racists like you because you aren't able to articulate your position.  You aren't able to admit "they" are part of the problem.
> 
> Well the simple answer was "don't you think we are trying?"  That's all I would have needed to hear and I would have stopped arguing with you.
> 
> This my reverse racist chip on the shoulder victim mentality friend, is why we don't have an honest discussion about racism in America.  Even anonymously it's hard.  Not enough AKIP's and Sealybobo's out there who just want to have an honest discussion.  And I love it here because I can't be offended and I don't care if I've offended you.
> 
> I am not a racist, you stupid prick.  Look up the definition.  Do I think I'm better than all blacks?  No.  Obama is a much better man than I'll ever be.  So I'm just a prejudice bastard.  We all are.  Even you.  So quit being a little bitch and realize I'm just trying to figure out my arguments because that Trump bullshit, "black people, what do you have to lose?" is pissing me off.  And blacks saying that the Democrats let them down.  Fuck you.  You didn't show up to midterms and gave Republicans more seats.  YOU let you down bro.
> 
> And I especially get pissed when Republicans here put the black community on us liberals.  So I feel obligated to look at the problem of Chicago and Detroit and us white liberals/democrats have to be honest, your communities are embarrassing.  Even to the rest of the world.  Do a little better and clean it up a little faster please.  AKIP said you're trying.  Well try harder!  From our conversations I see you are resistant to changing a few thing.
> 
> A.  Fathering your kids
> B. Taking school more seriously
> C. Dropping Eubonics
> D. Make up with the cops
> E. Pull your pants up
> F. Stop having kids you can't afford
> 
> If you do this maybe racists whites will take you more seriously.
> 
> Oh I almost forgot,
> 
> G. VOTE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kind of detect some resentment from you in regards to black voter turnout. I am not sure that you want blacks to turnout more for their benefit....OR FOR YOURS! Your interest as a liberal is threatened if blacks don't come out in strong numbers, because the democrats are not viable without the black vote. Its akin to a team sport like basketball. If you want to win and other starters are slacking off.......the person on the team trying to win will get pissed off by their lack of effort. That is how you come across. You are the player that wants the democrats to win, but you do not see blacks as doing their part to get the victory.....and hence you are pissed off at them.
> 
> The black players are not playing their hardest because their interest do not get paid the same. There is an old saying "why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free"? Blacks are not going to vote for republicans for the most part. Any novice political strategist would realize this. Hence, the Democrats do not offer blacks anything other than protection from Republicans.
> 
> We are not voting for something, in a vote for democrats, as much as we are voting against the republicans getting into office. However, blacks have realized that Democrats have shifted more to the right the last 50 years. Blacks are solidly left of center while democrats have moved more towards to the center......then you wonder why blacks do not show up to vote? This is a representative republic. Politicians are voted in to represent the interest of the people who voted. What democrats see as "black interest" is simply keeping out the republicans, while offering specific policies for other interest groups under the democratic umbrella. Here is the conundrum. Democrats cannot attract the white swing voters/independents if the party caters to much to black interest and rhetoric. Thus, the party has moved away from black interest in order to attract more white voters and then giving blacks "protection" from republicans instead of specific policies aimed out our interest and needs. Then you wonder why blacks are not turning out. Yes....blacks turned out for Obama because it was historic and it implicitly gave blacks hope that finally the party would address our interest....TOO. It did not happen though.....because he had to overcompensate away from black interest or whites would not have voted for him like they were.
> 
> All that being said, just how do you suppose black people complete your list? Things on that list requires social engineering and in order to have social engineering you need CONTROL of laws, the Media, the Schools etc. Society is socially engineered by creating laws and giving tax incentives and creating media programming to reflect a vision and direction for society. Blacks as 13% of the population cannot control laws, the media or the schools through the political process and we certainly do not have the money to buy the influence. Whites are the only demographic that has the numbers and dollars to shape laws, the media and schools and socially engineer the society based upon their interest and needs. Blacks do not have that ability. You can go to any black church on Sunday and hear the preacher telling blacks to step up and be fathers, stop the violence, etc, etc. Preaching it is not powerful enough to make it happen. It has to be socially engineered through laws, taxes and the media....which blacks do not have control over.
Click to expand...


You made excellent points. This "list" is full of holes, but sealybobo won't shut up.

For example brother Ta Nehesi Coates pointed out several years ago that married black couples are having less kids. Not that blacks are just purposefully having kids out of wedlock. If married blacks had more children the issue of illegitimacy would not exist. After all this is the argument, that the majority of black children are born illegitimate. So then if the number of kids to married couples increased, the rate of children born illegitimately would decrease.  So how are we going to force married black couples to have more children?

This is one of the many holes in the argument made here by sealybobo. Yet he continues thinking he has some message we need to hear. He doesn't.

Your post hit the nail on the head relative to why blacks vote democratic and why we don't always turn out to vote. That's another hole in his argument. Thank you.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll address your first point before I read the rest.  First of all, good point.  But, what I'm saying is Ben Carson's mom didn't ask him to dunk a ball.  She insisted he study and speak the queens english so he would be prepared to succeed in a white world.  And don't have kids before you can afford to have kids.
> 
> Is asking someone to take school serious, not get pregnant until they can afford it and speak english as hard as asking someone to run a fast 100 yard dash or dunk a basketball?
> 
> Am I asking for the impossible?
> 
> 
> 
> Black peeps think that Ben Carson is an Uncle Tom because they're jealous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow....obviously you have black people all figured out....lol. Just like you probably once thought we were all followers of Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton....lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 2008 a black man was elected POTUS.  In 2009 the ACA was passed.  Why didn't black people show up to vote in the 2010 midterms?  Particularly poor black people.  Don't blame the democrats for black people not showing up in 2010.  Don't say the Democrats let you down.  YALL let them/us down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people didn't vote in 2010.  Shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...

Rich ones did.  

I don't feel any differently about poor white people than I do poor black people.  I just think the poor black community has it a lot worse and the poor white community seems to be happy being poor and ignorant.


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Point 3.  Good to hear.  Means you are working on it.  That's what I'm hoping.  I'll work on the racist white devils, you work on slacker blacks.  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have always been working on it! Its only others who assume that blacks cannot look outward and work inward at the same time. We have always been focuses on our improvement. The concepts are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes I see blacks in Detroit doing things to try and reach out to the kids, to lower crime, to beatify the neighborhood, to confront the drug dealers and to reach out to the police.  Makes me have hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You miss a whole lot of what goes on in Detroit. You need to end you fakeness. You are a racist, and what's worse is that you think we need your paternalism. That paternalism is the main problem that helped create the situation in Detroit and you have been shown that.
> 
> We black folks don't need to hear your opinion of what we need to do in order to "improve".  Your opinion of how blacks aren't doing what we need to do is wrong, but you won't put it down no matter how much you get shown how wrong it is. Because of that you would be told that you take your ass to the white community and work to end the racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG I came here to be nice, explain how I realize I'm wrong, and give props to AKIP for explaining it so well.  And to tell you that all I wanted was an explanation.  Not that you owe me one but if you want white liberals to continue to agree and defend the black community when whites say the things I was thinking, I'll know how to defend them.  You cock sucker!  You're part of the problem!  AKIP did a great job helping me wrap my brain around it.  You don't need me?  Fuck you.  I still don't agree with reverse racists like you because you aren't able to articulate your position.  You aren't able to admit "they" are part of the problem.
> 
> Well the simple answer was "don't you think we are trying?"  That's all I would have needed to hear and I would have stopped arguing with you.
> 
> This my reverse racist chip on the shoulder victim mentality friend, is why we don't have an honest discussion about racism in America.  Even anonymously it's hard.  Not enough AKIP's and Sealybobo's out there who just want to have an honest discussion.  And I love it here because I can't be offended and I don't care if I've offended you.
> 
> I am not a racist, you stupid prick.  Look up the definition.  Do I think I'm better than all blacks?  No.  Obama is a much better man than I'll ever be.  So I'm just a prejudice bastard.  We all are.  Even you.  So quit being a little bitch and realize I'm just trying to figure out my arguments because that Trump bullshit, "black people, what do you have to lose?" is pissing me off.  And blacks saying that the Democrats let them down.  Fuck you.  You didn't show up to midterms and gave Republicans more seats.  YOU let you down bro.
> 
> And I especially get pissed when Republicans here put the black community on us liberals.  So I feel obligated to look at the problem of Chicago and Detroit and us white liberals/democrats have to be honest, your communities are embarrassing.  Even to the rest of the world.  Do a little better and clean it up a little faster please.  AKIP said you're trying.  Well try harder!  From our conversations I see you are resistant to changing a few thing.
> 
> A.  Fathering your kids
> B. Taking school more seriously
> C. Dropping Eubonics
> D. Make up with the cops
> E. Pull your pants up
> F. Stop having kids you can't afford
> 
> If you do this maybe racists whites will take you more seriously.
> 
> Oh I almost forgot,
> 
> G. VOTE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kind of detect some resentment from you in regards to black voter turnout. I am not sure that you want blacks to turnout more for their benefit....OR FOR YOURS! Your interest as a liberal is threatened if blacks don't come out in strong numbers, because the democrats are not viable without the black vote. Its akin to a team sport like basketball. If you want to win and other starters are slacking off.......the person on the team trying to win will get pissed off by their lack of effort. That is how you come across. You are the player that wants the democrats to win, but you do not see blacks as doing their part to get the victory.....and hence you are pissed off at them.
> 
> The black players are not playing their hardest because their interest do not get paid the same. There is an old saying "why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free"? Blacks are not going to vote for republicans for the most part. Any novice political strategist would realize this. Hence, the Democrats do not offer blacks anything other than protection from Republicans.
> 
> We are not voting for something, in a vote for democrats, as much as we are voting against the republicans getting into office. However, blacks have realized that Democrats have shifted more to the right the last 50 years. Blacks are solidly left of center while democrats have moved more towards to the center......then you wonder why blacks do not show up to vote? This is a representative republic. Politicians are voted in to represent the interest of the people who voted. What democrats see as "black interest" is simply keeping out the republicans, while offering specific policies for other interest groups under the democratic umbrella. Here is the conundrum. Democrats cannot attract the white swing voters/independents if the party caters to much to black interest and rhetoric. Thus, the party has moved away from black interest in order to attract more white voters and then giving blacks "protection" from republicans instead of specific policies aimed out our interest and needs. Then you wonder why blacks are not turning out. Yes....blacks turned out for Obama because it was historic and it implicitly gave blacks hope that finally the party would address our interest....TOO. It did not happen though.....because he had to overcompensate away from black interest or whites would not have voted for him like they were.
> 
> All that being said, just how do you suppose black people complete your list? Things on that list requires social engineering and in order to have social engineering you need CONTROL of laws, the Media, the Schools etc. Society is socially engineered by creating laws and giving tax incentives and creating media programming to reflect a vision and direction for society. Blacks as 13% of the population cannot control laws, the media or the schools through the political process and we certainly do not have the money to buy the influence. Whites are the only demographic that has the numbers and dollars to shape laws, the media and schools and socially engineer the society based upon their interest and needs. Blacks do not have that ability. You can go to any black church on Sunday and hear the preacher telling blacks to step up and be fathers, stop the violence, etc, etc. Preaching it is not powerful enough to make it happen. It has to be socially engineered through laws, taxes and the media....which blacks do not have control over.
Click to expand...


Then blacks need to show up and vote for a black guy, EVERY TWO YEARS!!!  That's what Jill Stein and Gary Johnson did.  They ran as libertarians and green party.  It didn't matter if they didn't stand a chance, as long as they got enough votes nationally then they got more money and more power.

So then I would advise blacks to stop voting Democratic.  Just run a black guy and call it the BLM party and if all the blacks nationwide vote for this person, he or she will get a lot more money power and influence.  Then you'll see both parties trying to cater to this brother or sister.   

Like a Ralph Nader or Ross Perot.  Blacks need a black candidate to fuck with the two parties.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Point 3.  Good to hear.  Means you are working on it.  That's what I'm hoping.  I'll work on the racist white devils, you work on slacker blacks.  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have always been working on it! Its only others who assume that blacks cannot look outward and work inward at the same time. We have always been focuses on our improvement. The concepts are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes I see blacks in Detroit doing things to try and reach out to the kids, to lower crime, to beatify the neighborhood, to confront the drug dealers and to reach out to the police.  Makes me have hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You miss a whole lot of what goes on in Detroit. You need to end you fakeness. You are a racist, and what's worse is that you think we need your paternalism. That paternalism is the main problem that helped create the situation in Detroit and you have been shown that.
> 
> We black folks don't need to hear your opinion of what we need to do in order to "improve".  Your opinion of how blacks aren't doing what we need to do is wrong, but you won't put it down no matter how much you get shown how wrong it is. Because of that you would be told that you take your ass to the white community and work to end the racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG I came here to be nice, explain how I realize I'm wrong, and give props to AKIP for explaining it so well.  And to tell you that all I wanted was an explanation.  Not that you owe me one but if you want white liberals to continue to agree and defend the black community when whites say the things I was thinking, I'll know how to defend them.  You cock sucker!  You're part of the problem!  AKIP did a great job helping me wrap my brain around it.  You don't need me?  Fuck you.  I still don't agree with reverse racists like you because you aren't able to articulate your position.  You aren't able to admit "they" are part of the problem.
> 
> Well the simple answer was "don't you think we are trying?"  That's all I would have needed to hear and I would have stopped arguing with you.
> 
> This my reverse racist chip on the shoulder victim mentality friend, is why we don't have an honest discussion about racism in America.  Even anonymously it's hard.  Not enough AKIP's and Sealybobo's out there who just want to have an honest discussion.  And I love it here because I can't be offended and I don't care if I've offended you.
> 
> I am not a racist, you stupid prick.  Look up the definition.  Do I think I'm better than all blacks?  No.  Obama is a much better man than I'll ever be.  So I'm just a prejudice bastard.  We all are.  Even you.  So quit being a little bitch and realize I'm just trying to figure out my arguments because that Trump bullshit, "black people, what do you have to lose?" is pissing me off.  And blacks saying that the Democrats let them down.  Fuck you.  You didn't show up to midterms and gave Republicans more seats.  YOU let you down bro.
> 
> And I especially get pissed when Republicans here put the black community on us liberals.  So I feel obligated to look at the problem of Chicago and Detroit and us white liberals/democrats have to be honest, your communities are embarrassing.  Even to the rest of the world.  Do a little better and clean it up a little faster please.  AKIP said you're trying.  Well try harder!  From our conversations I see you are resistant to changing a few thing.
> 
> A.  Fathering your kids
> B. Taking school more seriously
> C. Dropping Eubonics
> D. Make up with the cops
> E. Pull your pants up
> F. Stop having kids you can't afford
> 
> If you do this maybe racists whites will take you more seriously.
> 
> Oh I almost forgot,
> 
> G. VOTE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can pull up your pants speak 100 languages fluently  and every child have daddy at home everybody with a PhD and if there are no jobs for them, nothing changes. I don't know anyone who speaks eubonics. I've travelled the nation and have  seen black communities from coast to coast and have never heard eubonics.
> 
> More blacks than ever before are going to college and graduating, I can cut your list into shreds and have done so on several occasions yet you  keep repeating this crap. We don't need to do what you propose and yes you are a racist when you think that you are so superior that you a white man can tell us that we need to listen to you and do what you propose while what we see is wrong because we don't see things fro the white perspective. So then you need to simply shut your ass with these "suggestions" and understand that  I am black and I have worked in the black community, that I have worked on the issues you say we need to fix and have seen the reductions on those things. You need to learn that unlike you and the black community, I have spent time in the white community  and have seen all kinds of women  who raise their kids with no dad at home, and because all kinds of factory retail., professional or clerical and support jobs exist for those women  that they can make enough money to raise their children with no fathers at home and they have what they need. There are all kinds of entry level retail. service  jobs for those kids and they can find work after school and not just hang out idly in the neighborhood bored looking for mischief. Those kids speak slang to each other just like those kids you talk shit about in the black community. And all of this you ignore in your own community while assessing a double standard on us is why I say that your opinion is racist bullshit and that you are a racist.
Click to expand...


Are you telling me your life sucks?  Do you have a job?  You just admitted that you don't speak eubonics and you seem educated.  Are you not a success story?  You said you can pull up your pants and speak 1000 languages and still it is hopeless for a black man in America?  Really you believe that??? 

I keep repeating my crap because you didn't do a good job explaining how and where I am wrong.  AKIP did a better job.

And no I don't need to shut my mouth.  I'm playing devils advocate and being honest about my feelings and perception.  If you can't convince me good luck with real racist whites.   

I know a single mom can give a child what they NEED.  But not much more and not enough.  And that goes for white women too.  It's not enough to only be able to provide your child with the necessities.  And can they really provide the kid what they need?  Because most of them are on foodstamps.    

The Consequences of Fatherlessness | National Center for Fathering

The Extent of Fatherlessness | National Center for Fathering

And once a week may be better than nothing but it's not enough either.  Kid does better with 2 parents in the home.


----------



## AKIP

IM2 said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have always been working on it! Its only others who assume that blacks cannot look outward and work inward at the same time. We have always been focuses on our improvement. The concepts are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I see blacks in Detroit doing things to try and reach out to the kids, to lower crime, to beatify the neighborhood, to confront the drug dealers and to reach out to the police.  Makes me have hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You miss a whole lot of what goes on in Detroit. You need to end you fakeness. You are a racist, and what's worse is that you think we need your paternalism. That paternalism is the main problem that helped create the situation in Detroit and you have been shown that.
> 
> We black folks don't need to hear your opinion of what we need to do in order to "improve".  Your opinion of how blacks aren't doing what we need to do is wrong, but you won't put it down no matter how much you get shown how wrong it is. Because of that you would be told that you take your ass to the white community and work to end the racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG I came here to be nice, explain how I realize I'm wrong, and give props to AKIP for explaining it so well.  And to tell you that all I wanted was an explanation.  Not that you owe me one but if you want white liberals to continue to agree and defend the black community when whites say the things I was thinking, I'll know how to defend them.  You cock sucker!  You're part of the problem!  AKIP did a great job helping me wrap my brain around it.  You don't need me?  Fuck you.  I still don't agree with reverse racists like you because you aren't able to articulate your position.  You aren't able to admit "they" are part of the problem.
> 
> Well the simple answer was "don't you think we are trying?"  That's all I would have needed to hear and I would have stopped arguing with you.
> 
> This my reverse racist chip on the shoulder victim mentality friend, is why we don't have an honest discussion about racism in America.  Even anonymously it's hard.  Not enough AKIP's and Sealybobo's out there who just want to have an honest discussion.  And I love it here because I can't be offended and I don't care if I've offended you.
> 
> I am not a racist, you stupid prick.  Look up the definition.  Do I think I'm better than all blacks?  No.  Obama is a much better man than I'll ever be.  So I'm just a prejudice bastard.  We all are.  Even you.  So quit being a little bitch and realize I'm just trying to figure out my arguments because that Trump bullshit, "black people, what do you have to lose?" is pissing me off.  And blacks saying that the Democrats let them down.  Fuck you.  You didn't show up to midterms and gave Republicans more seats.  YOU let you down bro.
> 
> And I especially get pissed when Republicans here put the black community on us liberals.  So I feel obligated to look at the problem of Chicago and Detroit and us white liberals/democrats have to be honest, your communities are embarrassing.  Even to the rest of the world.  Do a little better and clean it up a little faster please.  AKIP said you're trying.  Well try harder!  From our conversations I see you are resistant to changing a few thing.
> 
> A.  Fathering your kids
> B. Taking school more seriously
> C. Dropping Eubonics
> D. Make up with the cops
> E. Pull your pants up
> F. Stop having kids you can't afford
> 
> If you do this maybe racists whites will take you more seriously.
> 
> Oh I almost forgot,
> 
> G. VOTE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kind of detect some resentment from you in regards to black voter turnout. I am not sure that you want blacks to turnout more for their benefit....OR FOR YOURS! Your interest as a liberal is threatened if blacks don't come out in strong numbers, because the democrats are not viable without the black vote. Its akin to a team sport like basketball. If you want to win and other starters are slacking off.......the person on the team trying to win will get pissed off by their lack of effort. That is how you come across. You are the player that wants the democrats to win, but you do not see blacks as doing their part to get the victory.....and hence you are pissed off at them.
> 
> The black players are not playing their hardest because their interest do not get paid the same. There is an old saying "why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free"? Blacks are not going to vote for republicans for the most part. Any novice political strategist would realize this. Hence, the Democrats do not offer blacks anything other than protection from Republicans.
> 
> We are not voting for something, in a vote for democrats, as much as we are voting against the republicans getting into office. However, blacks have realized that Democrats have shifted more to the right the last 50 years. Blacks are solidly left of center while democrats have moved more towards to the center......then you wonder why blacks do not show up to vote? This is a representative republic. Politicians are voted in to represent the interest of the people who voted. What democrats see as "black interest" is simply keeping out the republicans, while offering specific policies for other interest groups under the democratic umbrella. Here is the conundrum. Democrats cannot attract the white swing voters/independents if the party caters to much to black interest and rhetoric. Thus, the party has moved away from black interest in order to attract more white voters and then giving blacks "protection" from republicans instead of specific policies aimed out our interest and needs. Then you wonder why blacks are not turning out. Yes....blacks turned out for Obama because it was historic and it implicitly gave blacks hope that finally the party would address our interest....TOO. It did not happen though.....because he had to overcompensate away from black interest or whites would not have voted for him like they were.
> 
> All that being said, just how do you suppose black people complete your list? Things on that list requires social engineering and in order to have social engineering you need CONTROL of laws, the Media, the Schools etc. Society is socially engineered by creating laws and giving tax incentives and creating media programming to reflect a vision and direction for society. Blacks as 13% of the population cannot control laws, the media or the schools through the political process and we certainly do not have the money to buy the influence. Whites are the only demographic that has the numbers and dollars to shape laws, the media and schools and socially engineer the society based upon their interest and needs. Blacks do not have that ability. You can go to any black church on Sunday and hear the preacher telling blacks to step up and be fathers, stop the violence, etc, etc. Preaching it is not powerful enough to make it happen. It has to be socially engineered through laws, taxes and the media....which blacks do not have control over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made excellent points. This "list" is full of holes, but sealybobo won't shut up.
> 
> For example brother Ta Nehesi Coates pointed out several years ago that married black couples are having less kids. Not that blacks are just purposefully having kids out of wedlock. If married blacks had more children the issue of illegitimacy would not exist. After all this is the argument, that the majority of black children are born illegitimate. So then if the number of kids to married couples increased, the rate of children born illegitimately would decrease.  So how are we going to force married black couples to have more children?
> 
> This is one of the many holes in the argument made here by sealybobo. Yet he continues thinking he has some message we need to hear. He doesn't.
> 
> Your post hit the nail on the head relative to why blacks vote democratic and why we don't always turn out to vote. That's another hole in his argument. Thank you.
Click to expand...


No....thank YOU!  It always amazes me how people who do not live in the community and who cannot empathize.....think that they know more about what our community needs and what are community hears than people living it. Most black people that are 30 or more years old was raised being told that we had to work twice as hard as whites to get the same things as whites. We were not told to not work hard, to have children out of wedlock, to not take school seriously, etc, etc. Obviously there are forces out of are control.....as the rate of white out of wedlock births has actually risen faster over the last 50 years than it has for blacks. The ship that we are in socially, morally and economically, called America, is sinking. Blacks are getting soaked a lot more because the legacy of racism, plus current racism, has us disproportionately on the lower deck. We are not in control of the ship.......yet he thinks we should be able to control our fate without the ability to control the ship. Whites have not figured it out either......or there rate of having kids out of wedlock would not have increased exponentially. While they are comforted by looking down at us......THEY ARE SINKING TOO. However, I guess as long as we as black people drown first.....they are satisfied because they come out superior by dying second....lol.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Point 3.  Good to hear.  Means you are working on it.  That's what I'm hoping.  I'll work on the racist white devils, you work on slacker blacks.  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have always been working on it! Its only others who assume that blacks cannot look outward and work inward at the same time. We have always been focuses on our improvement. The concepts are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes I see blacks in Detroit doing things to try and reach out to the kids, to lower crime, to beatify the neighborhood, to confront the drug dealers and to reach out to the police.  Makes me have hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You miss a whole lot of what goes on in Detroit. You need to end you fakeness. You are a racist, and what's worse is that you think we need your paternalism. That paternalism is the main problem that helped create the situation in Detroit and you have been shown that.
> 
> We black folks don't need to hear your opinion of what we need to do in order to "improve".  Your opinion of how blacks aren't doing what we need to do is wrong, but you won't put it down no matter how much you get shown how wrong it is. Because of that you would be told that you take your ass to the white community and work to end the racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG I came here to be nice, explain how I realize I'm wrong, and give props to AKIP for explaining it so well.  And to tell you that all I wanted was an explanation.  Not that you owe me one but if you want white liberals to continue to agree and defend the black community when whites say the things I was thinking, I'll know how to defend them.  You cock sucker!  You're part of the problem!  AKIP did a great job helping me wrap my brain around it.  You don't need me?  Fuck you.  I still don't agree with reverse racists like you because you aren't able to articulate your position.  You aren't able to admit "they" are part of the problem.
> 
> Well the simple answer was "don't you think we are trying?"  That's all I would have needed to hear and I would have stopped arguing with you.
> 
> This my reverse racist chip on the shoulder victim mentality friend, is why we don't have an honest discussion about racism in America.  Even anonymously it's hard.  Not enough AKIP's and Sealybobo's out there who just want to have an honest discussion.  And I love it here because I can't be offended and I don't care if I've offended you.
> 
> I am not a racist, you stupid prick.  Look up the definition.  Do I think I'm better than all blacks?  No.  Obama is a much better man than I'll ever be.  So I'm just a prejudice bastard.  We all are.  Even you.  So quit being a little bitch and realize I'm just trying to figure out my arguments because that Trump bullshit, "black people, what do you have to lose?" is pissing me off.  And blacks saying that the Democrats let them down.  Fuck you.  You didn't show up to midterms and gave Republicans more seats.  YOU let you down bro.
> 
> And I especially get pissed when Republicans here put the black community on us liberals.  So I feel obligated to look at the problem of Chicago and Detroit and us white liberals/democrats have to be honest, your communities are embarrassing.  Even to the rest of the world.  Do a little better and clean it up a little faster please.  AKIP said you're trying.  Well try harder!  From our conversations I see you are resistant to changing a few thing.
> 
> A.  Fathering your kids
> B. Taking school more seriously
> C. Dropping Eubonics
> D. Make up with the cops
> E. Pull your pants up
> F. Stop having kids you can't afford
> 
> If you do this maybe racists whites will take you more seriously.
> 
> Oh I almost forgot,
> 
> G. VOTE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've shown you in so many ways how wrong you are that a normal white person would recognize they don't know what the fuck they are talking about. Your list is not what we need to do. You aren't looking at the problem of Chicago and Detroit you think you know what the problem is and you lecture ignorantly about what your perception of it is.  No one gives a damn what white racists like you think, You are not a white liberal. Whites who know and have studied the problems don't come to your conclusions. I say we don't have to try harder. And we damn sure don't have to make up with the police. I say you need to shut your mother fucking mouth and stay out of the conversation because you have nothing to offer that we need to listen to.
> 
> You need to learn that you have nothing to tell me. I have done work for 32 years in his community, I know what the problems are and why they happen. You say you are just trying to figure something out and think that you can tell me what we need to do. You are 30 years behind on your so called solutions. The problem fucking up back neighborhoods is the lack of economic development which has created the lack of jobs in this community There are 2 million black businesses and more are starting, yet most of these businesses cannot afford to hire people as the many of them are at the beginning stage and are small sole proprietorships.  Communities like Detroit will offer tax breaks and financial incentives to whites to come in and start businesses while denying blacks who are there in the community the same things.  Nothing in your list addresses this.
> 
> You can pull up your pants speak 100 languages fluently  and every child have daddy at home everybody with a PhD and if there are no jobs for them, nothing changes. I don't know anyone who speaks eubonics. I've travelled the nation and have  seen black communities from coast to coast and have never heard eubonics.
> 
> More blacks than ever before are going to college and graduating, I can cut your list into shreds and have done so on several occasions yet you  keep repeating this crap. We don't need to do what you propose and yes you are a racist when you think that you are so superior that you a white man can tell us that we need to listen to you and do what you propose while what we see is wrong because we don't see things fro the white perspective. So then you need to simply shut your ass with these "suggestions" and understand that  I am black and I have worked in the black community, that I have worked on the issues you say we need to fix and have seen the reductions on those things. You need to learn that unlike you and the black community, I have spent time in the white community  and have seen all kinds of women  who raise their kids with no dad at home, and because all kinds of factory retail., professional or clerical and support jobs exist for those women  that they can make enough money to raise their children with no fathers at home and they have what they need. There are all kinds of entry level retail. service  jobs for those kids and they can find work after school and not just hang out idly in the neighborhood bored looking for mischief. Those kids speak slang to each other just like those kids you talk shit about in the black community. And all of this you ignore in your own community while assessing a double standard on us is why I say that your opinion is racist bullshit and that you are a racist.
Click to expand...


I love your attitude.  I need to learn that I have nothing to tell you.  And you know it all.


----------



## AKIP

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black peeps think that Ben Carson is an Uncle Tom because they're jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....obviously you have black people all figured out....lol. Just like you probably once thought we were all followers of Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton....lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 2008 a black man was elected POTUS.  In 2009 the ACA was passed.  Why didn't black people show up to vote in the 2010 midterms?  Particularly poor black people.  Don't blame the democrats for black people not showing up in 2010.  Don't say the Democrats let you down.  YALL let them/us down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people didn't vote in 2010.  Shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rich ones did.
> 
> I don't feel any differently about poor white people than I do poor black people.  I just think the poor black community has it a lot worse and the poor white community seems to be happy being poor and ignorant.
Click to expand...


I don't thing any group of people are happy with being poor and ignorant.......I just think they learn to cope with life and make the best of what they have.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have always been working on it! Its only others who assume that blacks cannot look outward and work inward at the same time. We have always been focuses on our improvement. The concepts are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I see blacks in Detroit doing things to try and reach out to the kids, to lower crime, to beatify the neighborhood, to confront the drug dealers and to reach out to the police.  Makes me have hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You miss a whole lot of what goes on in Detroit. You need to end you fakeness. You are a racist, and what's worse is that you think we need your paternalism. That paternalism is the main problem that helped create the situation in Detroit and you have been shown that.
> 
> We black folks don't need to hear your opinion of what we need to do in order to "improve".  Your opinion of how blacks aren't doing what we need to do is wrong, but you won't put it down no matter how much you get shown how wrong it is. Because of that you would be told that you take your ass to the white community and work to end the racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG I came here to be nice, explain how I realize I'm wrong, and give props to AKIP for explaining it so well.  And to tell you that all I wanted was an explanation.  Not that you owe me one but if you want white liberals to continue to agree and defend the black community when whites say the things I was thinking, I'll know how to defend them.  You cock sucker!  You're part of the problem!  AKIP did a great job helping me wrap my brain around it.  You don't need me?  Fuck you.  I still don't agree with reverse racists like you because you aren't able to articulate your position.  You aren't able to admit "they" are part of the problem.
> 
> Well the simple answer was "don't you think we are trying?"  That's all I would have needed to hear and I would have stopped arguing with you.
> 
> This my reverse racist chip on the shoulder victim mentality friend, is why we don't have an honest discussion about racism in America.  Even anonymously it's hard.  Not enough AKIP's and Sealybobo's out there who just want to have an honest discussion.  And I love it here because I can't be offended and I don't care if I've offended you.
> 
> I am not a racist, you stupid prick.  Look up the definition.  Do I think I'm better than all blacks?  No.  Obama is a much better man than I'll ever be.  So I'm just a prejudice bastard.  We all are.  Even you.  So quit being a little bitch and realize I'm just trying to figure out my arguments because that Trump bullshit, "black people, what do you have to lose?" is pissing me off.  And blacks saying that the Democrats let them down.  Fuck you.  You didn't show up to midterms and gave Republicans more seats.  YOU let you down bro.
> 
> And I especially get pissed when Republicans here put the black community on us liberals.  So I feel obligated to look at the problem of Chicago and Detroit and us white liberals/democrats have to be honest, your communities are embarrassing.  Even to the rest of the world.  Do a little better and clean it up a little faster please.  AKIP said you're trying.  Well try harder!  From our conversations I see you are resistant to changing a few thing.
> 
> A.  Fathering your kids
> B. Taking school more seriously
> C. Dropping Eubonics
> D. Make up with the cops
> E. Pull your pants up
> F. Stop having kids you can't afford
> 
> If you do this maybe racists whites will take you more seriously.
> 
> Oh I almost forgot,
> 
> G. VOTE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kind of detect some resentment from you in regards to black voter turnout. I am not sure that you want blacks to turnout more for their benefit....OR FOR YOURS! Your interest as a liberal is threatened if blacks don't come out in strong numbers, because the democrats are not viable without the black vote. Its akin to a team sport like basketball. If you want to win and other starters are slacking off.......the person on the team trying to win will get pissed off by their lack of effort. That is how you come across. You are the player that wants the democrats to win, but you do not see blacks as doing their part to get the victory.....and hence you are pissed off at them.
> 
> The black players are not playing their hardest because their interest do not get paid the same. There is an old saying "why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free"? Blacks are not going to vote for republicans for the most part. Any novice political strategist would realize this. Hence, the Democrats do not offer blacks anything other than protection from Republicans.
> 
> We are not voting for something, in a vote for democrats, as much as we are voting against the republicans getting into office. However, blacks have realized that Democrats have shifted more to the right the last 50 years. Blacks are solidly left of center while democrats have moved more towards to the center......then you wonder why blacks do not show up to vote? This is a representative republic. Politicians are voted in to represent the interest of the people who voted. What democrats see as "black interest" is simply keeping out the republicans, while offering specific policies for other interest groups under the democratic umbrella. Here is the conundrum. Democrats cannot attract the white swing voters/independents if the party caters to much to black interest and rhetoric. Thus, the party has moved away from black interest in order to attract more white voters and then giving blacks "protection" from republicans instead of specific policies aimed out our interest and needs. Then you wonder why blacks are not turning out. Yes....blacks turned out for Obama because it was historic and it implicitly gave blacks hope that finally the party would address our interest....TOO. It did not happen though.....because he had to overcompensate away from black interest or whites would not have voted for him like they were.
> 
> All that being said, just how do you suppose black people complete your list? Things on that list requires social engineering and in order to have social engineering you need CONTROL of laws, the Media, the Schools etc. Society is socially engineered by creating laws and giving tax incentives and creating media programming to reflect a vision and direction for society. Blacks as 13% of the population cannot control laws, the media or the schools through the political process and we certainly do not have the money to buy the influence. Whites are the only demographic that has the numbers and dollars to shape laws, the media and schools and socially engineer the society based upon their interest and needs. Blacks do not have that ability. You can go to any black church on Sunday and hear the preacher telling blacks to step up and be fathers, stop the violence, etc, etc. Preaching it is not powerful enough to make it happen. It has to be socially engineered through laws, taxes and the media....which blacks do not have control over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made excellent points. This "list" is full of holes, but sealybobo won't shut up.
> 
> For example brother Ta Nehesi Coates pointed out several years ago that married black couples are having less kids. Not that blacks are just purposefully having kids out of wedlock. If married blacks had more children the issue of illegitimacy would not exist. After all this is the argument, that the majority of black children are born illegitimate. So then if the number of kids to married couples increased, the rate of children born illegitimately would decrease.  So how are we going to force married black couples to have more children?
> 
> This is one of the many holes in the argument made here by sealybobo. Yet he continues thinking he has some message we need to hear. He doesn't.
> 
> Your post hit the nail on the head relative to why blacks vote democratic and why we don't always turn out to vote. That's another hole in his argument. Thank you.
Click to expand...


What happened between 2008 and 2010 that caused you all to not vote in 2010???


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I see blacks in Detroit doing things to try and reach out to the kids, to lower crime, to beatify the neighborhood, to confront the drug dealers and to reach out to the police.  Makes me have hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You miss a whole lot of what goes on in Detroit. You need to end you fakeness. You are a racist, and what's worse is that you think we need your paternalism. That paternalism is the main problem that helped create the situation in Detroit and you have been shown that.
> 
> We black folks don't need to hear your opinion of what we need to do in order to "improve".  Your opinion of how blacks aren't doing what we need to do is wrong, but you won't put it down no matter how much you get shown how wrong it is. Because of that you would be told that you take your ass to the white community and work to end the racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG I came here to be nice, explain how I realize I'm wrong, and give props to AKIP for explaining it so well.  And to tell you that all I wanted was an explanation.  Not that you owe me one but if you want white liberals to continue to agree and defend the black community when whites say the things I was thinking, I'll know how to defend them.  You cock sucker!  You're part of the problem!  AKIP did a great job helping me wrap my brain around it.  You don't need me?  Fuck you.  I still don't agree with reverse racists like you because you aren't able to articulate your position.  You aren't able to admit "they" are part of the problem.
> 
> Well the simple answer was "don't you think we are trying?"  That's all I would have needed to hear and I would have stopped arguing with you.
> 
> This my reverse racist chip on the shoulder victim mentality friend, is why we don't have an honest discussion about racism in America.  Even anonymously it's hard.  Not enough AKIP's and Sealybobo's out there who just want to have an honest discussion.  And I love it here because I can't be offended and I don't care if I've offended you.
> 
> I am not a racist, you stupid prick.  Look up the definition.  Do I think I'm better than all blacks?  No.  Obama is a much better man than I'll ever be.  So I'm just a prejudice bastard.  We all are.  Even you.  So quit being a little bitch and realize I'm just trying to figure out my arguments because that Trump bullshit, "black people, what do you have to lose?" is pissing me off.  And blacks saying that the Democrats let them down.  Fuck you.  You didn't show up to midterms and gave Republicans more seats.  YOU let you down bro.
> 
> And I especially get pissed when Republicans here put the black community on us liberals.  So I feel obligated to look at the problem of Chicago and Detroit and us white liberals/democrats have to be honest, your communities are embarrassing.  Even to the rest of the world.  Do a little better and clean it up a little faster please.  AKIP said you're trying.  Well try harder!  From our conversations I see you are resistant to changing a few thing.
> 
> A.  Fathering your kids
> B. Taking school more seriously
> C. Dropping Eubonics
> D. Make up with the cops
> E. Pull your pants up
> F. Stop having kids you can't afford
> 
> If you do this maybe racists whites will take you more seriously.
> 
> Oh I almost forgot,
> 
> G. VOTE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kind of detect some resentment from you in regards to black voter turnout. I am not sure that you want blacks to turnout more for their benefit....OR FOR YOURS! Your interest as a liberal is threatened if blacks don't come out in strong numbers, because the democrats are not viable without the black vote. Its akin to a team sport like basketball. If you want to win and other starters are slacking off.......the person on the team trying to win will get pissed off by their lack of effort. That is how you come across. You are the player that wants the democrats to win, but you do not see blacks as doing their part to get the victory.....and hence you are pissed off at them.
> 
> The black players are not playing their hardest because their interest do not get paid the same. There is an old saying "why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free"? Blacks are not going to vote for republicans for the most part. Any novice political strategist would realize this. Hence, the Democrats do not offer blacks anything other than protection from Republicans.
> 
> We are not voting for something, in a vote for democrats, as much as we are voting against the republicans getting into office. However, blacks have realized that Democrats have shifted more to the right the last 50 years. Blacks are solidly left of center while democrats have moved more towards to the center......then you wonder why blacks do not show up to vote? This is a representative republic. Politicians are voted in to represent the interest of the people who voted. What democrats see as "black interest" is simply keeping out the republicans, while offering specific policies for other interest groups under the democratic umbrella. Here is the conundrum. Democrats cannot attract the white swing voters/independents if the party caters to much to black interest and rhetoric. Thus, the party has moved away from black interest in order to attract more white voters and then giving blacks "protection" from republicans instead of specific policies aimed out our interest and needs. Then you wonder why blacks are not turning out. Yes....blacks turned out for Obama because it was historic and it implicitly gave blacks hope that finally the party would address our interest....TOO. It did not happen though.....because he had to overcompensate away from black interest or whites would not have voted for him like they were.
> 
> All that being said, just how do you suppose black people complete your list? Things on that list requires social engineering and in order to have social engineering you need CONTROL of laws, the Media, the Schools etc. Society is socially engineered by creating laws and giving tax incentives and creating media programming to reflect a vision and direction for society. Blacks as 13% of the population cannot control laws, the media or the schools through the political process and we certainly do not have the money to buy the influence. Whites are the only demographic that has the numbers and dollars to shape laws, the media and schools and socially engineer the society based upon their interest and needs. Blacks do not have that ability. You can go to any black church on Sunday and hear the preacher telling blacks to step up and be fathers, stop the violence, etc, etc. Preaching it is not powerful enough to make it happen. It has to be socially engineered through laws, taxes and the media....which blacks do not have control over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made excellent points. This "list" is full of holes, but sealybobo won't shut up.
> 
> For example brother Ta Nehesi Coates pointed out several years ago that married black couples are having less kids. Not that blacks are just purposefully having kids out of wedlock. If married blacks had more children the issue of illegitimacy would not exist. After all this is the argument, that the majority of black children are born illegitimate. So then if the number of kids to married couples increased, the rate of children born illegitimately would decrease.  So how are we going to force married black couples to have more children?
> 
> This is one of the many holes in the argument made here by sealybobo. Yet he continues thinking he has some message we need to hear. He doesn't.
> 
> Your post hit the nail on the head relative to why blacks vote democratic and why we don't always turn out to vote. That's another hole in his argument. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....thank YOU!  It always amazes me how people who do not live in the community and who cannot empathize.....think that they know more about what our community needs and what are community hears than people living it. Most black people that are 30 or more years old was raised being told that we had to work twice as hard as whites to get the same things as whites. We were not told to not work hard, to have children out of wedlock, to not take school seriously, etc, etc. Obviously there are forces out of are control.....as the rate of white out of wedlock births has actually risen faster over the last 50 years than it has for blacks. The ship that we are in socially, morally and economically, called America, is sinking. Blacks are getting soaked a lot more because the legacy of racism, plus current racism, has us disproportionately on the lower deck. We are not in control of the ship.......yet he thinks we should be able to control our fate without the ability to control the ship. Whites have not figured it out either......or there rate of having kids out of wedlock would not have increased exponentially. While they are comforted by looking down at us......THEY ARE SINKING TOO. However, I guess as long as we as black people drown first.....they are satisfied because they come out superior by dying second....lol.
Click to expand...


Or black people who are not married could stop having so many kids?


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I see blacks in Detroit doing things to try and reach out to the kids, to lower crime, to beatify the neighborhood, to confront the drug dealers and to reach out to the police.  Makes me have hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You miss a whole lot of what goes on in Detroit. You need to end you fakeness. You are a racist, and what's worse is that you think we need your paternalism. That paternalism is the main problem that helped create the situation in Detroit and you have been shown that.
> 
> We black folks don't need to hear your opinion of what we need to do in order to "improve".  Your opinion of how blacks aren't doing what we need to do is wrong, but you won't put it down no matter how much you get shown how wrong it is. Because of that you would be told that you take your ass to the white community and work to end the racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG I came here to be nice, explain how I realize I'm wrong, and give props to AKIP for explaining it so well.  And to tell you that all I wanted was an explanation.  Not that you owe me one but if you want white liberals to continue to agree and defend the black community when whites say the things I was thinking, I'll know how to defend them.  You cock sucker!  You're part of the problem!  AKIP did a great job helping me wrap my brain around it.  You don't need me?  Fuck you.  I still don't agree with reverse racists like you because you aren't able to articulate your position.  You aren't able to admit "they" are part of the problem.
> 
> Well the simple answer was "don't you think we are trying?"  That's all I would have needed to hear and I would have stopped arguing with you.
> 
> This my reverse racist chip on the shoulder victim mentality friend, is why we don't have an honest discussion about racism in America.  Even anonymously it's hard.  Not enough AKIP's and Sealybobo's out there who just want to have an honest discussion.  And I love it here because I can't be offended and I don't care if I've offended you.
> 
> I am not a racist, you stupid prick.  Look up the definition.  Do I think I'm better than all blacks?  No.  Obama is a much better man than I'll ever be.  So I'm just a prejudice bastard.  We all are.  Even you.  So quit being a little bitch and realize I'm just trying to figure out my arguments because that Trump bullshit, "black people, what do you have to lose?" is pissing me off.  And blacks saying that the Democrats let them down.  Fuck you.  You didn't show up to midterms and gave Republicans more seats.  YOU let you down bro.
> 
> And I especially get pissed when Republicans here put the black community on us liberals.  So I feel obligated to look at the problem of Chicago and Detroit and us white liberals/democrats have to be honest, your communities are embarrassing.  Even to the rest of the world.  Do a little better and clean it up a little faster please.  AKIP said you're trying.  Well try harder!  From our conversations I see you are resistant to changing a few thing.
> 
> A.  Fathering your kids
> B. Taking school more seriously
> C. Dropping Eubonics
> D. Make up with the cops
> E. Pull your pants up
> F. Stop having kids you can't afford
> 
> If you do this maybe racists whites will take you more seriously.
> 
> Oh I almost forgot,
> 
> G. VOTE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kind of detect some resentment from you in regards to black voter turnout. I am not sure that you want blacks to turnout more for their benefit....OR FOR YOURS! Your interest as a liberal is threatened if blacks don't come out in strong numbers, because the democrats are not viable without the black vote. Its akin to a team sport like basketball. If you want to win and other starters are slacking off.......the person on the team trying to win will get pissed off by their lack of effort. That is how you come across. You are the player that wants the democrats to win, but you do not see blacks as doing their part to get the victory.....and hence you are pissed off at them.
> 
> The black players are not playing their hardest because their interest do not get paid the same. There is an old saying "why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free"? Blacks are not going to vote for republicans for the most part. Any novice political strategist would realize this. Hence, the Democrats do not offer blacks anything other than protection from Republicans.
> 
> We are not voting for something, in a vote for democrats, as much as we are voting against the republicans getting into office. However, blacks have realized that Democrats have shifted more to the right the last 50 years. Blacks are solidly left of center while democrats have moved more towards to the center......then you wonder why blacks do not show up to vote? This is a representative republic. Politicians are voted in to represent the interest of the people who voted. What democrats see as "black interest" is simply keeping out the republicans, while offering specific policies for other interest groups under the democratic umbrella. Here is the conundrum. Democrats cannot attract the white swing voters/independents if the party caters to much to black interest and rhetoric. Thus, the party has moved away from black interest in order to attract more white voters and then giving blacks "protection" from republicans instead of specific policies aimed out our interest and needs. Then you wonder why blacks are not turning out. Yes....blacks turned out for Obama because it was historic and it implicitly gave blacks hope that finally the party would address our interest....TOO. It did not happen though.....because he had to overcompensate away from black interest or whites would not have voted for him like they were.
> 
> All that being said, just how do you suppose black people complete your list? Things on that list requires social engineering and in order to have social engineering you need CONTROL of laws, the Media, the Schools etc. Society is socially engineered by creating laws and giving tax incentives and creating media programming to reflect a vision and direction for society. Blacks as 13% of the population cannot control laws, the media or the schools through the political process and we certainly do not have the money to buy the influence. Whites are the only demographic that has the numbers and dollars to shape laws, the media and schools and socially engineer the society based upon their interest and needs. Blacks do not have that ability. You can go to any black church on Sunday and hear the preacher telling blacks to step up and be fathers, stop the violence, etc, etc. Preaching it is not powerful enough to make it happen. It has to be socially engineered through laws, taxes and the media....which blacks do not have control over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made excellent points. This "list" is full of holes, but sealybobo won't shut up.
> 
> For example brother Ta Nehesi Coates pointed out several years ago that married black couples are having less kids. Not that blacks are just purposefully having kids out of wedlock. If married blacks had more children the issue of illegitimacy would not exist. After all this is the argument, that the majority of black children are born illegitimate. So then if the number of kids to married couples increased, the rate of children born illegitimately would decrease.  So how are we going to force married black couples to have more children?
> 
> This is one of the many holes in the argument made here by sealybobo. Yet he continues thinking he has some message we need to hear. He doesn't.
> 
> Your post hit the nail on the head relative to why blacks vote democratic and why we don't always turn out to vote. That's another hole in his argument. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....thank YOU!  It always amazes me how people who do not live in the community and who cannot empathize.....think that they know more about what our community needs and what are community hears than people living it. Most black people that are 30 or more years old was raised being told that we had to work twice as hard as whites to get the same things as whites. We were not told to not work hard, to have children out of wedlock, to not take school seriously, etc, etc. Obviously there are forces out of are control.....as the rate of white out of wedlock births has actually risen faster over the last 50 years than it has for blacks. The ship that we are in socially, morally and economically, called America, is sinking. Blacks are getting soaked a lot more because the legacy of racism, plus current racism, has us disproportionately on the lower deck. We are not in control of the ship.......yet he thinks we should be able to control our fate without the ability to control the ship. Whites have not figured it out either......or there rate of having kids out of wedlock would not have increased exponentially. While they are comforted by looking down at us......THEY ARE SINKING TOO. However, I guess as long as we as black people drown first.....they are satisfied because they come out superior by dying second....lol.
Click to expand...


I lived in Detroit.  6 and Evergreen.  I lived there until 1979 and my grandmother never left.  She was the only white woman in the neighborhood.  We visited every week until she died in 2010.  I LIVED IT!  

She was mugged twice by the way.  Once in her 70's and once in her 80's.


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....obviously you have black people all figured out....lol. Just like you probably once thought we were all followers of Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 2008 a black man was elected POTUS.  In 2009 the ACA was passed.  Why didn't black people show up to vote in the 2010 midterms?  Particularly poor black people.  Don't blame the democrats for black people not showing up in 2010.  Don't say the Democrats let you down.  YALL let them/us down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people didn't vote in 2010.  Shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rich ones did.
> 
> I don't feel any differently about poor white people than I do poor black people.  I just think the poor black community has it a lot worse and the poor white community seems to be happy being poor and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't thing any group of people are happy with being poor and ignorant.......I just think they learn to cope with life and make the best of what they have.
Click to expand...


Naively so I give it another go
Sitting in church hearing legitimate woes
Pastor tells the lady it'll be alright
Just pray so you can see the pearly gates so white

The lady prays and prays and prays and prays
And prays and prays and prays and prays... it's everlasting
There's nothing wrong with praying?
It's what she's asking

She's asking the Lord to let her cope
so one day she can see the golden ropes
What you pray for God will give
To be able to cope in this world we live

The word 'cope' and the word 'change'
Is directly opposite, not the same
She should have been praying to change her woes
but pastor said "Pray to cope with those"

The government is happy with most baptist churches
'Cause they don't do a damn thing to try to nurture
brothers and sisters on a revolution
Baptist preaches dying is the only solution

Passiveness causes others to pass us by
I throw my line till I've made my decision
Until then, I'm still fishin' 4 religion


----------



## AKIP

sealybobo said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have always been working on it! Its only others who assume that blacks cannot look outward and work inward at the same time. We have always been focuses on our improvement. The concepts are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I see blacks in Detroit doing things to try and reach out to the kids, to lower crime, to beatify the neighborhood, to confront the drug dealers and to reach out to the police.  Makes me have hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You miss a whole lot of what goes on in Detroit. You need to end you fakeness. You are a racist, and what's worse is that you think we need your paternalism. That paternalism is the main problem that helped create the situation in Detroit and you have been shown that.
> 
> We black folks don't need to hear your opinion of what we need to do in order to "improve".  Your opinion of how blacks aren't doing what we need to do is wrong, but you won't put it down no matter how much you get shown how wrong it is. Because of that you would be told that you take your ass to the white community and work to end the racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG I came here to be nice, explain how I realize I'm wrong, and give props to AKIP for explaining it so well.  And to tell you that all I wanted was an explanation.  Not that you owe me one but if you want white liberals to continue to agree and defend the black community when whites say the things I was thinking, I'll know how to defend them.  You cock sucker!  You're part of the problem!  AKIP did a great job helping me wrap my brain around it.  You don't need me?  Fuck you.  I still don't agree with reverse racists like you because you aren't able to articulate your position.  You aren't able to admit "they" are part of the problem.
> 
> Well the simple answer was "don't you think we are trying?"  That's all I would have needed to hear and I would have stopped arguing with you.
> 
> This my reverse racist chip on the shoulder victim mentality friend, is why we don't have an honest discussion about racism in America.  Even anonymously it's hard.  Not enough AKIP's and Sealybobo's out there who just want to have an honest discussion.  And I love it here because I can't be offended and I don't care if I've offended you.
> 
> I am not a racist, you stupid prick.  Look up the definition.  Do I think I'm better than all blacks?  No.  Obama is a much better man than I'll ever be.  So I'm just a prejudice bastard.  We all are.  Even you.  So quit being a little bitch and realize I'm just trying to figure out my arguments because that Trump bullshit, "black people, what do you have to lose?" is pissing me off.  And blacks saying that the Democrats let them down.  Fuck you.  You didn't show up to midterms and gave Republicans more seats.  YOU let you down bro.
> 
> And I especially get pissed when Republicans here put the black community on us liberals.  So I feel obligated to look at the problem of Chicago and Detroit and us white liberals/democrats have to be honest, your communities are embarrassing.  Even to the rest of the world.  Do a little better and clean it up a little faster please.  AKIP said you're trying.  Well try harder!  From our conversations I see you are resistant to changing a few thing.
> 
> A.  Fathering your kids
> B. Taking school more seriously
> C. Dropping Eubonics
> D. Make up with the cops
> E. Pull your pants up
> F. Stop having kids you can't afford
> 
> If you do this maybe racists whites will take you more seriously.
> 
> Oh I almost forgot,
> 
> G. VOTE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kind of detect some resentment from you in regards to black voter turnout. I am not sure that you want blacks to turnout more for their benefit....OR FOR YOURS! Your interest as a liberal is threatened if blacks don't come out in strong numbers, because the democrats are not viable without the black vote. Its akin to a team sport like basketball. If you want to win and other starters are slacking off.......the person on the team trying to win will get pissed off by their lack of effort. That is how you come across. You are the player that wants the democrats to win, but you do not see blacks as doing their part to get the victory.....and hence you are pissed off at them.
> 
> The black players are not playing their hardest because their interest do not get paid the same. There is an old saying "why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free"? Blacks are not going to vote for republicans for the most part. Any novice political strategist would realize this. Hence, the Democrats do not offer blacks anything other than protection from Republicans.
> 
> We are not voting for something, in a vote for democrats, as much as we are voting against the republicans getting into office. However, blacks have realized that Democrats have shifted more to the right the last 50 years. Blacks are solidly left of center while democrats have moved more towards to the center......then you wonder why blacks do not show up to vote? This is a representative republic. Politicians are voted in to represent the interest of the people who voted. What democrats see as "black interest" is simply keeping out the republicans, while offering specific policies for other interest groups under the democratic umbrella. Here is the conundrum. Democrats cannot attract the white swing voters/independents if the party caters to much to black interest and rhetoric. Thus, the party has moved away from black interest in order to attract more white voters and then giving blacks "protection" from republicans instead of specific policies aimed out our interest and needs. Then you wonder why blacks are not turning out. Yes....blacks turned out for Obama because it was historic and it implicitly gave blacks hope that finally the party would address our interest....TOO. It did not happen though.....because he had to overcompensate away from black interest or whites would not have voted for him like they were.
> 
> All that being said, just how do you suppose black people complete your list? Things on that list requires social engineering and in order to have social engineering you need CONTROL of laws, the Media, the Schools etc. Society is socially engineered by creating laws and giving tax incentives and creating media programming to reflect a vision and direction for society. Blacks as 13% of the population cannot control laws, the media or the schools through the political process and we certainly do not have the money to buy the influence. Whites are the only demographic that has the numbers and dollars to shape laws, the media and schools and socially engineer the society based upon their interest and needs. Blacks do not have that ability. You can go to any black church on Sunday and hear the preacher telling blacks to step up and be fathers, stop the violence, etc, etc. Preaching it is not powerful enough to make it happen. It has to be socially engineered through laws, taxes and the media....which blacks do not have control over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then blacks need to show up and vote for a black guy, EVERY TWO YEARS!!!  That's what Jill Stein and Gary Johnson did.  They ran as libertarians and green party.  It didn't matter if they didn't stand a chance, as long as they got enough votes nationally then they got more money and more power.
> 
> So then I would advise blacks to stop voting Democratic.  Just run a black guy and call it the BLM party and if all the blacks nationwide vote for this person, he or she will get a lot more money power and influence.  Then you'll see both parties trying to cater to this brother or sister.
> 
> Like a Ralph Nader or Ross Perot.  Blacks need a black candidate to fuck with the two parties.
Click to expand...


A "black candidate" would no longer be historic. Blacks did not vote for Obama in high turnout because Obama was black, but rather, because he was Democrat and there had never been a black president . If he were a republican he would not have gotten more than 20% of the black vote (which debunks the claim that blacks voted for him because he is black). Now that we have had a black president, there is no reason to turn out any more so than if the candidate was white. Detroit has Mike Duggan as mayor. He will probably win the next Democratic Primary over Coleman Young Jr....who is black and the son of Detroit's first and most popular black mayor.  Its not about color of the candidate....but the color of the impact of the policies. Mike Duggan will get the majority of the black vote because they will associate the optics of the downtown turnaround and a solvent city government with the white mayor (its a false causation....however). Black Detroit just want things to get better......I know because I am an ex Detroiter.

The same thing is true nationally. We have always had to vote for white candidates so voting for whites is no big deal. We just want someone to address our issues in the degree that we experience them.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have always been working on it! Its only others who assume that blacks cannot look outward and work inward at the same time. We have always been focuses on our improvement. The concepts are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I see blacks in Detroit doing things to try and reach out to the kids, to lower crime, to beatify the neighborhood, to confront the drug dealers and to reach out to the police.  Makes me have hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You miss a whole lot of what goes on in Detroit. You need to end you fakeness. You are a racist, and what's worse is that you think we need your paternalism. That paternalism is the main problem that helped create the situation in Detroit and you have been shown that.
> 
> We black folks don't need to hear your opinion of what we need to do in order to "improve".  Your opinion of how blacks aren't doing what we need to do is wrong, but you won't put it down no matter how much you get shown how wrong it is. Because of that you would be told that you take your ass to the white community and work to end the racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG I came here to be nice, explain how I realize I'm wrong, and give props to AKIP for explaining it so well.  And to tell you that all I wanted was an explanation.  Not that you owe me one but if you want white liberals to continue to agree and defend the black community when whites say the things I was thinking, I'll know how to defend them.  You cock sucker!  You're part of the problem!  AKIP did a great job helping me wrap my brain around it.  You don't need me?  Fuck you.  I still don't agree with reverse racists like you because you aren't able to articulate your position.  You aren't able to admit "they" are part of the problem.
> 
> Well the simple answer was "don't you think we are trying?"  That's all I would have needed to hear and I would have stopped arguing with you.
> 
> This my reverse racist chip on the shoulder victim mentality friend, is why we don't have an honest discussion about racism in America.  Even anonymously it's hard.  Not enough AKIP's and Sealybobo's out there who just want to have an honest discussion.  And I love it here because I can't be offended and I don't care if I've offended you.
> 
> I am not a racist, you stupid prick.  Look up the definition.  Do I think I'm better than all blacks?  No.  Obama is a much better man than I'll ever be.  So I'm just a prejudice bastard.  We all are.  Even you.  So quit being a little bitch and realize I'm just trying to figure out my arguments because that Trump bullshit, "black people, what do you have to lose?" is pissing me off.  And blacks saying that the Democrats let them down.  Fuck you.  You didn't show up to midterms and gave Republicans more seats.  YOU let you down bro.
> 
> And I especially get pissed when Republicans here put the black community on us liberals.  So I feel obligated to look at the problem of Chicago and Detroit and us white liberals/democrats have to be honest, your communities are embarrassing.  Even to the rest of the world.  Do a little better and clean it up a little faster please.  AKIP said you're trying.  Well try harder!  From our conversations I see you are resistant to changing a few thing.
> 
> A.  Fathering your kids
> B. Taking school more seriously
> C. Dropping Eubonics
> D. Make up with the cops
> E. Pull your pants up
> F. Stop having kids you can't afford
> 
> If you do this maybe racists whites will take you more seriously.
> 
> Oh I almost forgot,
> 
> G. VOTE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've shown you in so many ways how wrong you are that a normal white person would recognize they don't know what the fuck they are talking about. Your list is not what we need to do. You aren't looking at the problem of Chicago and Detroit you think you know what the problem is and you lecture ignorantly about what your perception of it is.  No one gives a damn what white racists like you think, You are not a white liberal. Whites who know and have studied the problems don't come to your conclusions. I say we don't have to try harder. And we damn sure don't have to make up with the police. I say you need to shut your mother fucking mouth and stay out of the conversation because you have nothing to offer that we need to listen to.
> 
> You need to learn that you have nothing to tell me. I have done work for 32 years in his community, I know what the problems are and why they happen. You say you are just trying to figure something out and think that you can tell me what we need to do. You are 30 years behind on your so called solutions. The problem fucking up back neighborhoods is the lack of economic development which has created the lack of jobs in this community There are 2 million black businesses and more are starting, yet most of these businesses cannot afford to hire people as the many of them are at the beginning stage and are small sole proprietorships.  Communities like Detroit will offer tax breaks and financial incentives to whites to come in and start businesses while denying blacks who are there in the community the same things.  Nothing in your list addresses this.
> 
> You can pull up your pants speak 100 languages fluently  and every child have daddy at home everybody with a PhD and if there are no jobs for them, nothing changes. I don't know anyone who speaks eubonics. I've travelled the nation and have  seen black communities from coast to coast and have never heard eubonics.
> 
> More blacks than ever before are going to college and graduating, I can cut your list into shreds and have done so on several occasions yet you  keep repeating this crap. We don't need to do what you propose and yes you are a racist when you think that you are so superior that you a white man can tell us that we need to listen to you and do what you propose while what we see is wrong because we don't see things fro the white perspective. So then you need to simply shut your ass with these "suggestions" and understand that  I am black and I have worked in the black community, that I have worked on the issues you say we need to fix and have seen the reductions on those things. You need to learn that unlike you and the black community, I have spent time in the white community  and have seen all kinds of women  who raise their kids with no dad at home, and because all kinds of factory retail., professional or clerical and support jobs exist for those women  that they can make enough money to raise their children with no fathers at home and they have what they need. There are all kinds of entry level retail. service  jobs for those kids and they can find work after school and not just hang out idly in the neighborhood bored looking for mischief. Those kids speak slang to each other just like those kids you talk shit about in the black community. And all of this you ignore in your own community while assessing a double standard on us is why I say that your opinion is racist bullshit and that you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love your attitude.  I need to learn that I have nothing to tell you.  And you know it all.
Click to expand...


I don't know it all. But on the matter of what blacks need to do, I know more than you and don't need to listen to what you have to say. There are whites out there who make sense that I do listen to, you just are not going to be one of them.


----------



## AKIP

sealybobo said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2008 a black man was elected POTUS.  In 2009 the ACA was passed.  Why didn't black people show up to vote in the 2010 midterms?  Particularly poor black people.  Don't blame the democrats for black people not showing up in 2010.  Don't say the Democrats let you down.  YALL let them/us down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people didn't vote in 2010.  Shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rich ones did.
> 
> I don't feel any differently about poor white people than I do poor black people.  I just think the poor black community has it a lot worse and the poor white community seems to be happy being poor and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't thing any group of people are happy with being poor and ignorant.......I just think they learn to cope with life and make the best of what they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naively so I give it another go
> Sitting in church hearing legitimate woes
> Pastor tells the lady it'll be alright
> Just pray so you can see the pearly gates so white
> 
> The lady prays and prays and prays and prays
> And prays and prays and prays and prays... it's everlasting
> There's nothing wrong with praying?
> It's what she's asking
> 
> She's asking the Lord to let her cope
> so one day she can see the golden ropes
> What you pray for God will give
> To be able to cope in this world we live
> 
> The word 'cope' and the word 'change'
> Is directly opposite, not the same
> She should have been praying to change her woes
> but pastor said "Pray to cope with those"
> 
> The government is happy with most baptist churches
> 'Cause they don't do a damn thing to try to nurture
> brothers and sisters on a revolution
> Baptist preaches dying is the only solution
> 
> Passiveness causes others to pass us by
> I throw my line till I've made my decision
> Until then, I'm still fishin' 4 religion
Click to expand...


That is not far from the truth.......but then there is the Nation Of Islam who pretty much has it right.....but are vehemently attacked.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You miss a whole lot of what goes on in Detroit. You need to end you fakeness. You are a racist, and what's worse is that you think we need your paternalism. That paternalism is the main problem that helped create the situation in Detroit and you have been shown that.
> 
> We black folks don't need to hear your opinion of what we need to do in order to "improve".  Your opinion of how blacks aren't doing what we need to do is wrong, but you won't put it down no matter how much you get shown how wrong it is. Because of that you would be told that you take your ass to the white community and work to end the racism.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I came here to be nice, explain how I realize I'm wrong, and give props to AKIP for explaining it so well.  And to tell you that all I wanted was an explanation.  Not that you owe me one but if you want white liberals to continue to agree and defend the black community when whites say the things I was thinking, I'll know how to defend them.  You cock sucker!  You're part of the problem!  AKIP did a great job helping me wrap my brain around it.  You don't need me?  Fuck you.  I still don't agree with reverse racists like you because you aren't able to articulate your position.  You aren't able to admit "they" are part of the problem.
> 
> Well the simple answer was "don't you think we are trying?"  That's all I would have needed to hear and I would have stopped arguing with you.
> 
> This my reverse racist chip on the shoulder victim mentality friend, is why we don't have an honest discussion about racism in America.  Even anonymously it's hard.  Not enough AKIP's and Sealybobo's out there who just want to have an honest discussion.  And I love it here because I can't be offended and I don't care if I've offended you.
> 
> I am not a racist, you stupid prick.  Look up the definition.  Do I think I'm better than all blacks?  No.  Obama is a much better man than I'll ever be.  So I'm just a prejudice bastard.  We all are.  Even you.  So quit being a little bitch and realize I'm just trying to figure out my arguments because that Trump bullshit, "black people, what do you have to lose?" is pissing me off.  And blacks saying that the Democrats let them down.  Fuck you.  You didn't show up to midterms and gave Republicans more seats.  YOU let you down bro.
> 
> And I especially get pissed when Republicans here put the black community on us liberals.  So I feel obligated to look at the problem of Chicago and Detroit and us white liberals/democrats have to be honest, your communities are embarrassing.  Even to the rest of the world.  Do a little better and clean it up a little faster please.  AKIP said you're trying.  Well try harder!  From our conversations I see you are resistant to changing a few thing.
> 
> A.  Fathering your kids
> B. Taking school more seriously
> C. Dropping Eubonics
> D. Make up with the cops
> E. Pull your pants up
> F. Stop having kids you can't afford
> 
> If you do this maybe racists whites will take you more seriously.
> 
> Oh I almost forgot,
> 
> G. VOTE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kind of detect some resentment from you in regards to black voter turnout. I am not sure that you want blacks to turnout more for their benefit....OR FOR YOURS! Your interest as a liberal is threatened if blacks don't come out in strong numbers, because the democrats are not viable without the black vote. Its akin to a team sport like basketball. If you want to win and other starters are slacking off.......the person on the team trying to win will get pissed off by their lack of effort. That is how you come across. You are the player that wants the democrats to win, but you do not see blacks as doing their part to get the victory.....and hence you are pissed off at them.
> 
> The black players are not playing their hardest because their interest do not get paid the same. There is an old saying "why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free"? Blacks are not going to vote for republicans for the most part. Any novice political strategist would realize this. Hence, the Democrats do not offer blacks anything other than protection from Republicans.
> 
> We are not voting for something, in a vote for democrats, as much as we are voting against the republicans getting into office. However, blacks have realized that Democrats have shifted more to the right the last 50 years. Blacks are solidly left of center while democrats have moved more towards to the center......then you wonder why blacks do not show up to vote? This is a representative republic. Politicians are voted in to represent the interest of the people who voted. What democrats see as "black interest" is simply keeping out the republicans, while offering specific policies for other interest groups under the democratic umbrella. Here is the conundrum. Democrats cannot attract the white swing voters/independents if the party caters to much to black interest and rhetoric. Thus, the party has moved away from black interest in order to attract more white voters and then giving blacks "protection" from republicans instead of specific policies aimed out our interest and needs. Then you wonder why blacks are not turning out. Yes....blacks turned out for Obama because it was historic and it implicitly gave blacks hope that finally the party would address our interest....TOO. It did not happen though.....because he had to overcompensate away from black interest or whites would not have voted for him like they were.
> 
> All that being said, just how do you suppose black people complete your list? Things on that list requires social engineering and in order to have social engineering you need CONTROL of laws, the Media, the Schools etc. Society is socially engineered by creating laws and giving tax incentives and creating media programming to reflect a vision and direction for society. Blacks as 13% of the population cannot control laws, the media or the schools through the political process and we certainly do not have the money to buy the influence. Whites are the only demographic that has the numbers and dollars to shape laws, the media and schools and socially engineer the society based upon their interest and needs. Blacks do not have that ability. You can go to any black church on Sunday and hear the preacher telling blacks to step up and be fathers, stop the violence, etc, etc. Preaching it is not powerful enough to make it happen. It has to be socially engineered through laws, taxes and the media....which blacks do not have control over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made excellent points. This "list" is full of holes, but sealybobo won't shut up.
> 
> For example brother Ta Nehesi Coates pointed out several years ago that married black couples are having less kids. Not that blacks are just purposefully having kids out of wedlock. If married blacks had more children the issue of illegitimacy would not exist. After all this is the argument, that the majority of black children are born illegitimate. So then if the number of kids to married couples increased, the rate of children born illegitimately would decrease.  So how are we going to force married black couples to have more children?
> 
> This is one of the many holes in the argument made here by sealybobo. Yet he continues thinking he has some message we need to hear. He doesn't.
> 
> Your post hit the nail on the head relative to why blacks vote democratic and why we don't always turn out to vote. That's another hole in his argument. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....thank YOU!  It always amazes me how people who do not live in the community and who cannot empathize.....think that they know more about what our community needs and what are community hears than people living it. Most black people that are 30 or more years old was raised being told that we had to work twice as hard as whites to get the same things as whites. We were not told to not work hard, to have children out of wedlock, to not take school seriously, etc, etc. Obviously there are forces out of are control.....as the rate of white out of wedlock births has actually risen faster over the last 50 years than it has for blacks. The ship that we are in socially, morally and economically, called America, is sinking. Blacks are getting soaked a lot more because the legacy of racism, plus current racism, has us disproportionately on the lower deck. We are not in control of the ship.......yet he thinks we should be able to control our fate without the ability to control the ship. Whites have not figured it out either......or there rate of having kids out of wedlock would not have increased exponentially. While they are comforted by looking down at us......THEY ARE SINKING TOO. However, I guess as long as we as black people drown first.....they are satisfied because they come out superior by dying second....lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or black people who are not married could stop having so many kids?
Click to expand...


Like I said, no matter how much this idiot gets shown that his assertions are not the way things are, he just keeps repeating them.

Worry about whites having kids who aren't married and shut the fuck up. You have been shown that those rates are growing faster than anyone else.

I don't understand how a group of people who have so many problems can ignore those problems then think they can lecture everyone else.


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I see blacks in Detroit doing things to try and reach out to the kids, to lower crime, to beatify the neighborhood, to confront the drug dealers and to reach out to the police.  Makes me have hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You miss a whole lot of what goes on in Detroit. You need to end you fakeness. You are a racist, and what's worse is that you think we need your paternalism. That paternalism is the main problem that helped create the situation in Detroit and you have been shown that.
> 
> We black folks don't need to hear your opinion of what we need to do in order to "improve".  Your opinion of how blacks aren't doing what we need to do is wrong, but you won't put it down no matter how much you get shown how wrong it is. Because of that you would be told that you take your ass to the white community and work to end the racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG I came here to be nice, explain how I realize I'm wrong, and give props to AKIP for explaining it so well.  And to tell you that all I wanted was an explanation.  Not that you owe me one but if you want white liberals to continue to agree and defend the black community when whites say the things I was thinking, I'll know how to defend them.  You cock sucker!  You're part of the problem!  AKIP did a great job helping me wrap my brain around it.  You don't need me?  Fuck you.  I still don't agree with reverse racists like you because you aren't able to articulate your position.  You aren't able to admit "they" are part of the problem.
> 
> Well the simple answer was "don't you think we are trying?"  That's all I would have needed to hear and I would have stopped arguing with you.
> 
> This my reverse racist chip on the shoulder victim mentality friend, is why we don't have an honest discussion about racism in America.  Even anonymously it's hard.  Not enough AKIP's and Sealybobo's out there who just want to have an honest discussion.  And I love it here because I can't be offended and I don't care if I've offended you.
> 
> I am not a racist, you stupid prick.  Look up the definition.  Do I think I'm better than all blacks?  No.  Obama is a much better man than I'll ever be.  So I'm just a prejudice bastard.  We all are.  Even you.  So quit being a little bitch and realize I'm just trying to figure out my arguments because that Trump bullshit, "black people, what do you have to lose?" is pissing me off.  And blacks saying that the Democrats let them down.  Fuck you.  You didn't show up to midterms and gave Republicans more seats.  YOU let you down bro.
> 
> And I especially get pissed when Republicans here put the black community on us liberals.  So I feel obligated to look at the problem of Chicago and Detroit and us white liberals/democrats have to be honest, your communities are embarrassing.  Even to the rest of the world.  Do a little better and clean it up a little faster please.  AKIP said you're trying.  Well try harder!  From our conversations I see you are resistant to changing a few thing.
> 
> A.  Fathering your kids
> B. Taking school more seriously
> C. Dropping Eubonics
> D. Make up with the cops
> E. Pull your pants up
> F. Stop having kids you can't afford
> 
> If you do this maybe racists whites will take you more seriously.
> 
> Oh I almost forgot,
> 
> G. VOTE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kind of detect some resentment from you in regards to black voter turnout. I am not sure that you want blacks to turnout more for their benefit....OR FOR YOURS! Your interest as a liberal is threatened if blacks don't come out in strong numbers, because the democrats are not viable without the black vote. Its akin to a team sport like basketball. If you want to win and other starters are slacking off.......the person on the team trying to win will get pissed off by their lack of effort. That is how you come across. You are the player that wants the democrats to win, but you do not see blacks as doing their part to get the victory.....and hence you are pissed off at them.
> 
> The black players are not playing their hardest because their interest do not get paid the same. There is an old saying "why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free"? Blacks are not going to vote for republicans for the most part. Any novice political strategist would realize this. Hence, the Democrats do not offer blacks anything other than protection from Republicans.
> 
> We are not voting for something, in a vote for democrats, as much as we are voting against the republicans getting into office. However, blacks have realized that Democrats have shifted more to the right the last 50 years. Blacks are solidly left of center while democrats have moved more towards to the center......then you wonder why blacks do not show up to vote? This is a representative republic. Politicians are voted in to represent the interest of the people who voted. What democrats see as "black interest" is simply keeping out the republicans, while offering specific policies for other interest groups under the democratic umbrella. Here is the conundrum. Democrats cannot attract the white swing voters/independents if the party caters to much to black interest and rhetoric. Thus, the party has moved away from black interest in order to attract more white voters and then giving blacks "protection" from republicans instead of specific policies aimed out our interest and needs. Then you wonder why blacks are not turning out. Yes....blacks turned out for Obama because it was historic and it implicitly gave blacks hope that finally the party would address our interest....TOO. It did not happen though.....because he had to overcompensate away from black interest or whites would not have voted for him like they were.
> 
> All that being said, just how do you suppose black people complete your list? Things on that list requires social engineering and in order to have social engineering you need CONTROL of laws, the Media, the Schools etc. Society is socially engineered by creating laws and giving tax incentives and creating media programming to reflect a vision and direction for society. Blacks as 13% of the population cannot control laws, the media or the schools through the political process and we certainly do not have the money to buy the influence. Whites are the only demographic that has the numbers and dollars to shape laws, the media and schools and socially engineer the society based upon their interest and needs. Blacks do not have that ability. You can go to any black church on Sunday and hear the preacher telling blacks to step up and be fathers, stop the violence, etc, etc. Preaching it is not powerful enough to make it happen. It has to be socially engineered through laws, taxes and the media....which blacks do not have control over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made excellent points. This "list" is full of holes, but sealybobo won't shut up.
> 
> For example brother Ta Nehesi Coates pointed out several years ago that married black couples are having less kids. Not that blacks are just purposefully having kids out of wedlock. If married blacks had more children the issue of illegitimacy would not exist. After all this is the argument, that the majority of black children are born illegitimate. So then if the number of kids to married couples increased, the rate of children born illegitimately would decrease.  So how are we going to force married black couples to have more children?
> 
> This is one of the many holes in the argument made here by sealybobo. Yet he continues thinking he has some message we need to hear. He doesn't.
> 
> Your post hit the nail on the head relative to why blacks vote democratic and why we don't always turn out to vote. That's another hole in his argument. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....thank YOU!  It always amazes me how people who do not live in the community and who cannot empathize.....think that they know more about what our community needs and what are community hears than people living it. Most black people that are 30 or more years old was raised being told that we had to work twice as hard as whites to get the same things as whites. We were not told to not work hard, to have children out of wedlock, to not take school seriously, etc, etc. Obviously there are forces out of are control.....as the rate of white out of wedlock births has actually risen faster over the last 50 years than it has for blacks. The ship that we are in socially, morally and economically, called America, is sinking. Blacks are getting soaked a lot more because the legacy of racism, plus current racism, has us disproportionately on the lower deck. We are not in control of the ship.......yet he thinks we should be able to control our fate without the ability to control the ship. Whites have not figured it out either......or there rate of having kids out of wedlock would not have increased exponentially. While they are comforted by looking down at us......THEY ARE SINKING TOO. However, I guess as long as we as black people drown first.....they are satisfied because they come out superior by dying second....lol.
Click to expand...


Trust me, I'm not in control of the ship either.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You miss a whole lot of what goes on in Detroit. You need to end you fakeness. You are a racist, and what's worse is that you think we need your paternalism. That paternalism is the main problem that helped create the situation in Detroit and you have been shown that.
> 
> We black folks don't need to hear your opinion of what we need to do in order to "improve".  Your opinion of how blacks aren't doing what we need to do is wrong, but you won't put it down no matter how much you get shown how wrong it is. Because of that you would be told that you take your ass to the white community and work to end the racism.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I came here to be nice, explain how I realize I'm wrong, and give props to AKIP for explaining it so well.  And to tell you that all I wanted was an explanation.  Not that you owe me one but if you want white liberals to continue to agree and defend the black community when whites say the things I was thinking, I'll know how to defend them.  You cock sucker!  You're part of the problem!  AKIP did a great job helping me wrap my brain around it.  You don't need me?  Fuck you.  I still don't agree with reverse racists like you because you aren't able to articulate your position.  You aren't able to admit "they" are part of the problem.
> 
> Well the simple answer was "don't you think we are trying?"  That's all I would have needed to hear and I would have stopped arguing with you.
> 
> This my reverse racist chip on the shoulder victim mentality friend, is why we don't have an honest discussion about racism in America.  Even anonymously it's hard.  Not enough AKIP's and Sealybobo's out there who just want to have an honest discussion.  And I love it here because I can't be offended and I don't care if I've offended you.
> 
> I am not a racist, you stupid prick.  Look up the definition.  Do I think I'm better than all blacks?  No.  Obama is a much better man than I'll ever be.  So I'm just a prejudice bastard.  We all are.  Even you.  So quit being a little bitch and realize I'm just trying to figure out my arguments because that Trump bullshit, "black people, what do you have to lose?" is pissing me off.  And blacks saying that the Democrats let them down.  Fuck you.  You didn't show up to midterms and gave Republicans more seats.  YOU let you down bro.
> 
> And I especially get pissed when Republicans here put the black community on us liberals.  So I feel obligated to look at the problem of Chicago and Detroit and us white liberals/democrats have to be honest, your communities are embarrassing.  Even to the rest of the world.  Do a little better and clean it up a little faster please.  AKIP said you're trying.  Well try harder!  From our conversations I see you are resistant to changing a few thing.
> 
> A.  Fathering your kids
> B. Taking school more seriously
> C. Dropping Eubonics
> D. Make up with the cops
> E. Pull your pants up
> F. Stop having kids you can't afford
> 
> If you do this maybe racists whites will take you more seriously.
> 
> Oh I almost forgot,
> 
> G. VOTE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kind of detect some resentment from you in regards to black voter turnout. I am not sure that you want blacks to turnout more for their benefit....OR FOR YOURS! Your interest as a liberal is threatened if blacks don't come out in strong numbers, because the democrats are not viable without the black vote. Its akin to a team sport like basketball. If you want to win and other starters are slacking off.......the person on the team trying to win will get pissed off by their lack of effort. That is how you come across. You are the player that wants the democrats to win, but you do not see blacks as doing their part to get the victory.....and hence you are pissed off at them.
> 
> The black players are not playing their hardest because their interest do not get paid the same. There is an old saying "why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free"? Blacks are not going to vote for republicans for the most part. Any novice political strategist would realize this. Hence, the Democrats do not offer blacks anything other than protection from Republicans.
> 
> We are not voting for something, in a vote for democrats, as much as we are voting against the republicans getting into office. However, blacks have realized that Democrats have shifted more to the right the last 50 years. Blacks are solidly left of center while democrats have moved more towards to the center......then you wonder why blacks do not show up to vote? This is a representative republic. Politicians are voted in to represent the interest of the people who voted. What democrats see as "black interest" is simply keeping out the republicans, while offering specific policies for other interest groups under the democratic umbrella. Here is the conundrum. Democrats cannot attract the white swing voters/independents if the party caters to much to black interest and rhetoric. Thus, the party has moved away from black interest in order to attract more white voters and then giving blacks "protection" from republicans instead of specific policies aimed out our interest and needs. Then you wonder why blacks are not turning out. Yes....blacks turned out for Obama because it was historic and it implicitly gave blacks hope that finally the party would address our interest....TOO. It did not happen though.....because he had to overcompensate away from black interest or whites would not have voted for him like they were.
> 
> All that being said, just how do you suppose black people complete your list? Things on that list requires social engineering and in order to have social engineering you need CONTROL of laws, the Media, the Schools etc. Society is socially engineered by creating laws and giving tax incentives and creating media programming to reflect a vision and direction for society. Blacks as 13% of the population cannot control laws, the media or the schools through the political process and we certainly do not have the money to buy the influence. Whites are the only demographic that has the numbers and dollars to shape laws, the media and schools and socially engineer the society based upon their interest and needs. Blacks do not have that ability. You can go to any black church on Sunday and hear the preacher telling blacks to step up and be fathers, stop the violence, etc, etc. Preaching it is not powerful enough to make it happen. It has to be socially engineered through laws, taxes and the media....which blacks do not have control over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made excellent points. This "list" is full of holes, but sealybobo won't shut up.
> 
> For example brother Ta Nehesi Coates pointed out several years ago that married black couples are having less kids. Not that blacks are just purposefully having kids out of wedlock. If married blacks had more children the issue of illegitimacy would not exist. After all this is the argument, that the majority of black children are born illegitimate. So then if the number of kids to married couples increased, the rate of children born illegitimately would decrease.  So how are we going to force married black couples to have more children?
> 
> This is one of the many holes in the argument made here by sealybobo. Yet he continues thinking he has some message we need to hear. He doesn't.
> 
> Your post hit the nail on the head relative to why blacks vote democratic and why we don't always turn out to vote. That's another hole in his argument. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....thank YOU!  It always amazes me how people who do not live in the community and who cannot empathize.....think that they know more about what our community needs and what are community hears than people living it. Most black people that are 30 or more years old was raised being told that we had to work twice as hard as whites to get the same things as whites. We were not told to not work hard, to have children out of wedlock, to not take school seriously, etc, etc. Obviously there are forces out of are control.....as the rate of white out of wedlock births has actually risen faster over the last 50 years than it has for blacks. The ship that we are in socially, morally and economically, called America, is sinking. Blacks are getting soaked a lot more because the legacy of racism, plus current racism, has us disproportionately on the lower deck. We are not in control of the ship.......yet he thinks we should be able to control our fate without the ability to control the ship. Whites have not figured it out either......or there rate of having kids out of wedlock would not have increased exponentially. While they are comforted by looking down at us......THEY ARE SINKING TOO. However, I guess as long as we as black people drown first.....they are satisfied because they come out superior by dying second....lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me, I'm not in control of the ship either.
Click to expand...


That's not the attitude you have potrayed to us.


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I see blacks in Detroit doing things to try and reach out to the kids, to lower crime, to beatify the neighborhood, to confront the drug dealers and to reach out to the police.  Makes me have hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You miss a whole lot of what goes on in Detroit. You need to end you fakeness. You are a racist, and what's worse is that you think we need your paternalism. That paternalism is the main problem that helped create the situation in Detroit and you have been shown that.
> 
> We black folks don't need to hear your opinion of what we need to do in order to "improve".  Your opinion of how blacks aren't doing what we need to do is wrong, but you won't put it down no matter how much you get shown how wrong it is. Because of that you would be told that you take your ass to the white community and work to end the racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG I came here to be nice, explain how I realize I'm wrong, and give props to AKIP for explaining it so well.  And to tell you that all I wanted was an explanation.  Not that you owe me one but if you want white liberals to continue to agree and defend the black community when whites say the things I was thinking, I'll know how to defend them.  You cock sucker!  You're part of the problem!  AKIP did a great job helping me wrap my brain around it.  You don't need me?  Fuck you.  I still don't agree with reverse racists like you because you aren't able to articulate your position.  You aren't able to admit "they" are part of the problem.
> 
> Well the simple answer was "don't you think we are trying?"  That's all I would have needed to hear and I would have stopped arguing with you.
> 
> This my reverse racist chip on the shoulder victim mentality friend, is why we don't have an honest discussion about racism in America.  Even anonymously it's hard.  Not enough AKIP's and Sealybobo's out there who just want to have an honest discussion.  And I love it here because I can't be offended and I don't care if I've offended you.
> 
> I am not a racist, you stupid prick.  Look up the definition.  Do I think I'm better than all blacks?  No.  Obama is a much better man than I'll ever be.  So I'm just a prejudice bastard.  We all are.  Even you.  So quit being a little bitch and realize I'm just trying to figure out my arguments because that Trump bullshit, "black people, what do you have to lose?" is pissing me off.  And blacks saying that the Democrats let them down.  Fuck you.  You didn't show up to midterms and gave Republicans more seats.  YOU let you down bro.
> 
> And I especially get pissed when Republicans here put the black community on us liberals.  So I feel obligated to look at the problem of Chicago and Detroit and us white liberals/democrats have to be honest, your communities are embarrassing.  Even to the rest of the world.  Do a little better and clean it up a little faster please.  AKIP said you're trying.  Well try harder!  From our conversations I see you are resistant to changing a few thing.
> 
> A.  Fathering your kids
> B. Taking school more seriously
> C. Dropping Eubonics
> D. Make up with the cops
> E. Pull your pants up
> F. Stop having kids you can't afford
> 
> If you do this maybe racists whites will take you more seriously.
> 
> Oh I almost forgot,
> 
> G. VOTE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kind of detect some resentment from you in regards to black voter turnout. I am not sure that you want blacks to turnout more for their benefit....OR FOR YOURS! Your interest as a liberal is threatened if blacks don't come out in strong numbers, because the democrats are not viable without the black vote. Its akin to a team sport like basketball. If you want to win and other starters are slacking off.......the person on the team trying to win will get pissed off by their lack of effort. That is how you come across. You are the player that wants the democrats to win, but you do not see blacks as doing their part to get the victory.....and hence you are pissed off at them.
> 
> The black players are not playing their hardest because their interest do not get paid the same. There is an old saying "why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free"? Blacks are not going to vote for republicans for the most part. Any novice political strategist would realize this. Hence, the Democrats do not offer blacks anything other than protection from Republicans.
> 
> We are not voting for something, in a vote for democrats, as much as we are voting against the republicans getting into office. However, blacks have realized that Democrats have shifted more to the right the last 50 years. Blacks are solidly left of center while democrats have moved more towards to the center......then you wonder why blacks do not show up to vote? This is a representative republic. Politicians are voted in to represent the interest of the people who voted. What democrats see as "black interest" is simply keeping out the republicans, while offering specific policies for other interest groups under the democratic umbrella. Here is the conundrum. Democrats cannot attract the white swing voters/independents if the party caters to much to black interest and rhetoric. Thus, the party has moved away from black interest in order to attract more white voters and then giving blacks "protection" from republicans instead of specific policies aimed out our interest and needs. Then you wonder why blacks are not turning out. Yes....blacks turned out for Obama because it was historic and it implicitly gave blacks hope that finally the party would address our interest....TOO. It did not happen though.....because he had to overcompensate away from black interest or whites would not have voted for him like they were.
> 
> All that being said, just how do you suppose black people complete your list? Things on that list requires social engineering and in order to have social engineering you need CONTROL of laws, the Media, the Schools etc. Society is socially engineered by creating laws and giving tax incentives and creating media programming to reflect a vision and direction for society. Blacks as 13% of the population cannot control laws, the media or the schools through the political process and we certainly do not have the money to buy the influence. Whites are the only demographic that has the numbers and dollars to shape laws, the media and schools and socially engineer the society based upon their interest and needs. Blacks do not have that ability. You can go to any black church on Sunday and hear the preacher telling blacks to step up and be fathers, stop the violence, etc, etc. Preaching it is not powerful enough to make it happen. It has to be socially engineered through laws, taxes and the media....which blacks do not have control over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then blacks need to show up and vote for a black guy, EVERY TWO YEARS!!!  That's what Jill Stein and Gary Johnson did.  They ran as libertarians and green party.  It didn't matter if they didn't stand a chance, as long as they got enough votes nationally then they got more money and more power.
> 
> So then I would advise blacks to stop voting Democratic.  Just run a black guy and call it the BLM party and if all the blacks nationwide vote for this person, he or she will get a lot more money power and influence.  Then you'll see both parties trying to cater to this brother or sister.
> 
> Like a Ralph Nader or Ross Perot.  Blacks need a black candidate to fuck with the two parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A "black candidate" would no longer be historic. Blacks did not vote for Obama in high turnout because Obama was black, but rather, because he was Democrat and there had never been a black president . If he were a republican he would not have gotten more than 20% of the black vote (which debunks the claim that blacks voted for him because he is black). Now that we have had a black president, there is no reason to turn out any more so than if the candidate was white. Detroit has Mike Duggan as mayor. He will probably win the next Democratic Primary over Coleman Young Jr....who is black and the son of Detroit's first and most popular black mayor.  Its not about color of the candidate....but the color of the impact of the policies. Mike Duggan will get the majority of the black vote because they will associate the optics of the downtown turnaround and a solvent city government with the white mayor (its a false causation....however). Black Detroit just want things to get better......I know because I am an ex Detroiter.
> 
> The same thing is true nationally. We have always had to vote for white candidates so voting for whites is no big deal. We just want someone to address our issues in the degree that we experience them.
Click to expand...


Detroiters did vote for skin color up until Mike Duggan.  They ALMOST voted out Kwami in his second run but because he was black and played the race card they gave him a second term.  Kwami used race to rally support so did Coleman Young.  Coleman young was constantly playing the race card.  Now before you say it I agree with you that he was fighting for Detroiters and against the racist white suburbs.  But they also played the race card a lot.  IMO.

I didn't know you were a former Detroiter.  Me too!


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I came here to be nice, explain how I realize I'm wrong, and give props to AKIP for explaining it so well.  And to tell you that all I wanted was an explanation.  Not that you owe me one but if you want white liberals to continue to agree and defend the black community when whites say the things I was thinking, I'll know how to defend them.  You cock sucker!  You're part of the problem!  AKIP did a great job helping me wrap my brain around it.  You don't need me?  Fuck you.  I still don't agree with reverse racists like you because you aren't able to articulate your position.  You aren't able to admit "they" are part of the problem.
> 
> Well the simple answer was "don't you think we are trying?"  That's all I would have needed to hear and I would have stopped arguing with you.
> 
> This my reverse racist chip on the shoulder victim mentality friend, is why we don't have an honest discussion about racism in America.  Even anonymously it's hard.  Not enough AKIP's and Sealybobo's out there who just want to have an honest discussion.  And I love it here because I can't be offended and I don't care if I've offended you.
> 
> I am not a racist, you stupid prick.  Look up the definition.  Do I think I'm better than all blacks?  No.  Obama is a much better man than I'll ever be.  So I'm just a prejudice bastard.  We all are.  Even you.  So quit being a little bitch and realize I'm just trying to figure out my arguments because that Trump bullshit, "black people, what do you have to lose?" is pissing me off.  And blacks saying that the Democrats let them down.  Fuck you.  You didn't show up to midterms and gave Republicans more seats.  YOU let you down bro.
> 
> And I especially get pissed when Republicans here put the black community on us liberals.  So I feel obligated to look at the problem of Chicago and Detroit and us white liberals/democrats have to be honest, your communities are embarrassing.  Even to the rest of the world.  Do a little better and clean it up a little faster please.  AKIP said you're trying.  Well try harder!  From our conversations I see you are resistant to changing a few thing.
> 
> A.  Fathering your kids
> B. Taking school more seriously
> C. Dropping Eubonics
> D. Make up with the cops
> E. Pull your pants up
> F. Stop having kids you can't afford
> 
> If you do this maybe racists whites will take you more seriously.
> 
> Oh I almost forgot,
> 
> G. VOTE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of detect some resentment from you in regards to black voter turnout. I am not sure that you want blacks to turnout more for their benefit....OR FOR YOURS! Your interest as a liberal is threatened if blacks don't come out in strong numbers, because the democrats are not viable without the black vote. Its akin to a team sport like basketball. If you want to win and other starters are slacking off.......the person on the team trying to win will get pissed off by their lack of effort. That is how you come across. You are the player that wants the democrats to win, but you do not see blacks as doing their part to get the victory.....and hence you are pissed off at them.
> 
> The black players are not playing their hardest because their interest do not get paid the same. There is an old saying "why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free"? Blacks are not going to vote for republicans for the most part. Any novice political strategist would realize this. Hence, the Democrats do not offer blacks anything other than protection from Republicans.
> 
> We are not voting for something, in a vote for democrats, as much as we are voting against the republicans getting into office. However, blacks have realized that Democrats have shifted more to the right the last 50 years. Blacks are solidly left of center while democrats have moved more towards to the center......then you wonder why blacks do not show up to vote? This is a representative republic. Politicians are voted in to represent the interest of the people who voted. What democrats see as "black interest" is simply keeping out the republicans, while offering specific policies for other interest groups under the democratic umbrella. Here is the conundrum. Democrats cannot attract the white swing voters/independents if the party caters to much to black interest and rhetoric. Thus, the party has moved away from black interest in order to attract more white voters and then giving blacks "protection" from republicans instead of specific policies aimed out our interest and needs. Then you wonder why blacks are not turning out. Yes....blacks turned out for Obama because it was historic and it implicitly gave blacks hope that finally the party would address our interest....TOO. It did not happen though.....because he had to overcompensate away from black interest or whites would not have voted for him like they were.
> 
> All that being said, just how do you suppose black people complete your list? Things on that list requires social engineering and in order to have social engineering you need CONTROL of laws, the Media, the Schools etc. Society is socially engineered by creating laws and giving tax incentives and creating media programming to reflect a vision and direction for society. Blacks as 13% of the population cannot control laws, the media or the schools through the political process and we certainly do not have the money to buy the influence. Whites are the only demographic that has the numbers and dollars to shape laws, the media and schools and socially engineer the society based upon their interest and needs. Blacks do not have that ability. You can go to any black church on Sunday and hear the preacher telling blacks to step up and be fathers, stop the violence, etc, etc. Preaching it is not powerful enough to make it happen. It has to be socially engineered through laws, taxes and the media....which blacks do not have control over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made excellent points. This "list" is full of holes, but sealybobo won't shut up.
> 
> For example brother Ta Nehesi Coates pointed out several years ago that married black couples are having less kids. Not that blacks are just purposefully having kids out of wedlock. If married blacks had more children the issue of illegitimacy would not exist. After all this is the argument, that the majority of black children are born illegitimate. So then if the number of kids to married couples increased, the rate of children born illegitimately would decrease.  So how are we going to force married black couples to have more children?
> 
> This is one of the many holes in the argument made here by sealybobo. Yet he continues thinking he has some message we need to hear. He doesn't.
> 
> Your post hit the nail on the head relative to why blacks vote democratic and why we don't always turn out to vote. That's another hole in his argument. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....thank YOU!  It always amazes me how people who do not live in the community and who cannot empathize.....think that they know more about what our community needs and what are community hears than people living it. Most black people that are 30 or more years old was raised being told that we had to work twice as hard as whites to get the same things as whites. We were not told to not work hard, to have children out of wedlock, to not take school seriously, etc, etc. Obviously there are forces out of are control.....as the rate of white out of wedlock births has actually risen faster over the last 50 years than it has for blacks. The ship that we are in socially, morally and economically, called America, is sinking. Blacks are getting soaked a lot more because the legacy of racism, plus current racism, has us disproportionately on the lower deck. We are not in control of the ship.......yet he thinks we should be able to control our fate without the ability to control the ship. Whites have not figured it out either......or there rate of having kids out of wedlock would not have increased exponentially. While they are comforted by looking down at us......THEY ARE SINKING TOO. However, I guess as long as we as black people drown first.....they are satisfied because they come out superior by dying second....lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me, I'm not in control of the ship either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the attitude you have potrayed to us.
Click to expand...


I'm just talking a lot of shit.  You guys are setting me straight don't worry.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You miss a whole lot of what goes on in Detroit. You need to end you fakeness. You are a racist, and what's worse is that you think we need your paternalism. That paternalism is the main problem that helped create the situation in Detroit and you have been shown that.
> 
> We black folks don't need to hear your opinion of what we need to do in order to "improve".  Your opinion of how blacks aren't doing what we need to do is wrong, but you won't put it down no matter how much you get shown how wrong it is. Because of that you would be told that you take your ass to the white community and work to end the racism.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I came here to be nice, explain how I realize I'm wrong, and give props to AKIP for explaining it so well.  And to tell you that all I wanted was an explanation.  Not that you owe me one but if you want white liberals to continue to agree and defend the black community when whites say the things I was thinking, I'll know how to defend them.  You cock sucker!  You're part of the problem!  AKIP did a great job helping me wrap my brain around it.  You don't need me?  Fuck you.  I still don't agree with reverse racists like you because you aren't able to articulate your position.  You aren't able to admit "they" are part of the problem.
> 
> Well the simple answer was "don't you think we are trying?"  That's all I would have needed to hear and I would have stopped arguing with you.
> 
> This my reverse racist chip on the shoulder victim mentality friend, is why we don't have an honest discussion about racism in America.  Even anonymously it's hard.  Not enough AKIP's and Sealybobo's out there who just want to have an honest discussion.  And I love it here because I can't be offended and I don't care if I've offended you.
> 
> I am not a racist, you stupid prick.  Look up the definition.  Do I think I'm better than all blacks?  No.  Obama is a much better man than I'll ever be.  So I'm just a prejudice bastard.  We all are.  Even you.  So quit being a little bitch and realize I'm just trying to figure out my arguments because that Trump bullshit, "black people, what do you have to lose?" is pissing me off.  And blacks saying that the Democrats let them down.  Fuck you.  You didn't show up to midterms and gave Republicans more seats.  YOU let you down bro.
> 
> And I especially get pissed when Republicans here put the black community on us liberals.  So I feel obligated to look at the problem of Chicago and Detroit and us white liberals/democrats have to be honest, your communities are embarrassing.  Even to the rest of the world.  Do a little better and clean it up a little faster please.  AKIP said you're trying.  Well try harder!  From our conversations I see you are resistant to changing a few thing.
> 
> A.  Fathering your kids
> B. Taking school more seriously
> C. Dropping Eubonics
> D. Make up with the cops
> E. Pull your pants up
> F. Stop having kids you can't afford
> 
> If you do this maybe racists whites will take you more seriously.
> 
> Oh I almost forgot,
> 
> G. VOTE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kind of detect some resentment from you in regards to black voter turnout. I am not sure that you want blacks to turnout more for their benefit....OR FOR YOURS! Your interest as a liberal is threatened if blacks don't come out in strong numbers, because the democrats are not viable without the black vote. Its akin to a team sport like basketball. If you want to win and other starters are slacking off.......the person on the team trying to win will get pissed off by their lack of effort. That is how you come across. You are the player that wants the democrats to win, but you do not see blacks as doing their part to get the victory.....and hence you are pissed off at them.
> 
> The black players are not playing their hardest because their interest do not get paid the same. There is an old saying "why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free"? Blacks are not going to vote for republicans for the most part. Any novice political strategist would realize this. Hence, the Democrats do not offer blacks anything other than protection from Republicans.
> 
> We are not voting for something, in a vote for democrats, as much as we are voting against the republicans getting into office. However, blacks have realized that Democrats have shifted more to the right the last 50 years. Blacks are solidly left of center while democrats have moved more towards to the center......then you wonder why blacks do not show up to vote? This is a representative republic. Politicians are voted in to represent the interest of the people who voted. What democrats see as "black interest" is simply keeping out the republicans, while offering specific policies for other interest groups under the democratic umbrella. Here is the conundrum. Democrats cannot attract the white swing voters/independents if the party caters to much to black interest and rhetoric. Thus, the party has moved away from black interest in order to attract more white voters and then giving blacks "protection" from republicans instead of specific policies aimed out our interest and needs. Then you wonder why blacks are not turning out. Yes....blacks turned out for Obama because it was historic and it implicitly gave blacks hope that finally the party would address our interest....TOO. It did not happen though.....because he had to overcompensate away from black interest or whites would not have voted for him like they were.
> 
> All that being said, just how do you suppose black people complete your list? Things on that list requires social engineering and in order to have social engineering you need CONTROL of laws, the Media, the Schools etc. Society is socially engineered by creating laws and giving tax incentives and creating media programming to reflect a vision and direction for society. Blacks as 13% of the population cannot control laws, the media or the schools through the political process and we certainly do not have the money to buy the influence. Whites are the only demographic that has the numbers and dollars to shape laws, the media and schools and socially engineer the society based upon their interest and needs. Blacks do not have that ability. You can go to any black church on Sunday and hear the preacher telling blacks to step up and be fathers, stop the violence, etc, etc. Preaching it is not powerful enough to make it happen. It has to be socially engineered through laws, taxes and the media....which blacks do not have control over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then blacks need to show up and vote for a black guy, EVERY TWO YEARS!!!  That's what Jill Stein and Gary Johnson did.  They ran as libertarians and green party.  It didn't matter if they didn't stand a chance, as long as they got enough votes nationally then they got more money and more power.
> 
> So then I would advise blacks to stop voting Democratic.  Just run a black guy and call it the BLM party and if all the blacks nationwide vote for this person, he or she will get a lot more money power and influence.  Then you'll see both parties trying to cater to this brother or sister.
> 
> Like a Ralph Nader or Ross Perot.  Blacks need a black candidate to fuck with the two parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A "black candidate" would no longer be historic. Blacks did not vote for Obama in high turnout because Obama was black, but rather, because he was Democrat and there had never been a black president . If he were a republican he would not have gotten more than 20% of the black vote (which debunks the claim that blacks voted for him because he is black). Now that we have had a black president, there is no reason to turn out any more so than if the candidate was white. Detroit has Mike Duggan as mayor. He will probably win the next Democratic Primary over Coleman Young Jr....who is black and the son of Detroit's first and most popular black mayor.  Its not about color of the candidate....but the color of the impact of the policies. Mike Duggan will get the majority of the black vote because they will associate the optics of the downtown turnaround and a solvent city government with the white mayor (its a false causation....however). Black Detroit just want things to get better......I know because I am an ex Detroiter.
> 
> The same thing is true nationally. We have always had to vote for white candidates so voting for whites is no big deal. We just want someone to address our issues in the degree that we experience them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Detroiters did vote for skin color up until Mike Duggan.  They ALMOST voted out Kwami in his second run but because he was black and played the race card they gave him a second term.  Kwami used race to rally support so did Coleman Young.  Coleman young was constantly playing the race card.  Now before you say it I agree with you that he was fighting for Detroiters and against the racist white suburbs.  But they also played the race card a lot.  IMO.
> 
> I didn't know you were a former Detroiter.  Me too!
Click to expand...


Sealybobo, whites have played the race card since 1776. Detroit had been voting by race long before Kilpatrick or even Colman Young. When you start understanding how long whites have done this, then talk to us about voting for skin color.


----------



## AKIP

sealybobo said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You miss a whole lot of what goes on in Detroit. You need to end you fakeness. You are a racist, and what's worse is that you think we need your paternalism. That paternalism is the main problem that helped create the situation in Detroit and you have been shown that.
> 
> We black folks don't need to hear your opinion of what we need to do in order to "improve".  Your opinion of how blacks aren't doing what we need to do is wrong, but you won't put it down no matter how much you get shown how wrong it is. Because of that you would be told that you take your ass to the white community and work to end the racism.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I came here to be nice, explain how I realize I'm wrong, and give props to AKIP for explaining it so well.  And to tell you that all I wanted was an explanation.  Not that you owe me one but if you want white liberals to continue to agree and defend the black community when whites say the things I was thinking, I'll know how to defend them.  You cock sucker!  You're part of the problem!  AKIP did a great job helping me wrap my brain around it.  You don't need me?  Fuck you.  I still don't agree with reverse racists like you because you aren't able to articulate your position.  You aren't able to admit "they" are part of the problem.
> 
> Well the simple answer was "don't you think we are trying?"  That's all I would have needed to hear and I would have stopped arguing with you.
> 
> This my reverse racist chip on the shoulder victim mentality friend, is why we don't have an honest discussion about racism in America.  Even anonymously it's hard.  Not enough AKIP's and Sealybobo's out there who just want to have an honest discussion.  And I love it here because I can't be offended and I don't care if I've offended you.
> 
> I am not a racist, you stupid prick.  Look up the definition.  Do I think I'm better than all blacks?  No.  Obama is a much better man than I'll ever be.  So I'm just a prejudice bastard.  We all are.  Even you.  So quit being a little bitch and realize I'm just trying to figure out my arguments because that Trump bullshit, "black people, what do you have to lose?" is pissing me off.  And blacks saying that the Democrats let them down.  Fuck you.  You didn't show up to midterms and gave Republicans more seats.  YOU let you down bro.
> 
> And I especially get pissed when Republicans here put the black community on us liberals.  So I feel obligated to look at the problem of Chicago and Detroit and us white liberals/democrats have to be honest, your communities are embarrassing.  Even to the rest of the world.  Do a little better and clean it up a little faster please.  AKIP said you're trying.  Well try harder!  From our conversations I see you are resistant to changing a few thing.
> 
> A.  Fathering your kids
> B. Taking school more seriously
> C. Dropping Eubonics
> D. Make up with the cops
> E. Pull your pants up
> F. Stop having kids you can't afford
> 
> If you do this maybe racists whites will take you more seriously.
> 
> Oh I almost forgot,
> 
> G. VOTE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kind of detect some resentment from you in regards to black voter turnout. I am not sure that you want blacks to turnout more for their benefit....OR FOR YOURS! Your interest as a liberal is threatened if blacks don't come out in strong numbers, because the democrats are not viable without the black vote. Its akin to a team sport like basketball. If you want to win and other starters are slacking off.......the person on the team trying to win will get pissed off by their lack of effort. That is how you come across. You are the player that wants the democrats to win, but you do not see blacks as doing their part to get the victory.....and hence you are pissed off at them.
> 
> The black players are not playing their hardest because their interest do not get paid the same. There is an old saying "why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free"? Blacks are not going to vote for republicans for the most part. Any novice political strategist would realize this. Hence, the Democrats do not offer blacks anything other than protection from Republicans.
> 
> We are not voting for something, in a vote for democrats, as much as we are voting against the republicans getting into office. However, blacks have realized that Democrats have shifted more to the right the last 50 years. Blacks are solidly left of center while democrats have moved more towards to the center......then you wonder why blacks do not show up to vote? This is a representative republic. Politicians are voted in to represent the interest of the people who voted. What democrats see as "black interest" is simply keeping out the republicans, while offering specific policies for other interest groups under the democratic umbrella. Here is the conundrum. Democrats cannot attract the white swing voters/independents if the party caters to much to black interest and rhetoric. Thus, the party has moved away from black interest in order to attract more white voters and then giving blacks "protection" from republicans instead of specific policies aimed out our interest and needs. Then you wonder why blacks are not turning out. Yes....blacks turned out for Obama because it was historic and it implicitly gave blacks hope that finally the party would address our interest....TOO. It did not happen though.....because he had to overcompensate away from black interest or whites would not have voted for him like they were.
> 
> All that being said, just how do you suppose black people complete your list? Things on that list requires social engineering and in order to have social engineering you need CONTROL of laws, the Media, the Schools etc. Society is socially engineered by creating laws and giving tax incentives and creating media programming to reflect a vision and direction for society. Blacks as 13% of the population cannot control laws, the media or the schools through the political process and we certainly do not have the money to buy the influence. Whites are the only demographic that has the numbers and dollars to shape laws, the media and schools and socially engineer the society based upon their interest and needs. Blacks do not have that ability. You can go to any black church on Sunday and hear the preacher telling blacks to step up and be fathers, stop the violence, etc, etc. Preaching it is not powerful enough to make it happen. It has to be socially engineered through laws, taxes and the media....which blacks do not have control over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then blacks need to show up and vote for a black guy, EVERY TWO YEARS!!!  That's what Jill Stein and Gary Johnson did.  They ran as libertarians and green party.  It didn't matter if they didn't stand a chance, as long as they got enough votes nationally then they got more money and more power.
> 
> So then I would advise blacks to stop voting Democratic.  Just run a black guy and call it the BLM party and if all the blacks nationwide vote for this person, he or she will get a lot more money power and influence.  Then you'll see both parties trying to cater to this brother or sister.
> 
> Like a Ralph Nader or Ross Perot.  Blacks need a black candidate to fuck with the two parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A "black candidate" would no longer be historic. Blacks did not vote for Obama in high turnout because Obama was black, but rather, because he was Democrat and there had never been a black president . If he were a republican he would not have gotten more than 20% of the black vote (which debunks the claim that blacks voted for him because he is black). Now that we have had a black president, there is no reason to turn out any more so than if the candidate was white. Detroit has Mike Duggan as mayor. He will probably win the next Democratic Primary over Coleman Young Jr....who is black and the son of Detroit's first and most popular black mayor.  Its not about color of the candidate....but the color of the impact of the policies. Mike Duggan will get the majority of the black vote because they will associate the optics of the downtown turnaround and a solvent city government with the white mayor (its a false causation....however). Black Detroit just want things to get better......I know because I am an ex Detroiter.
> 
> The same thing is true nationally. We have always had to vote for white candidates so voting for whites is no big deal. We just want someone to address our issues in the degree that we experience them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Detroiters did vote for skin color up until Mike Duggan.  They ALMOST voted out Kwami in his second run but because he was black and played the race card they gave him a second term.  Kwami used race to rally support so did Coleman Young.  Coleman young was constantly playing the race card.  Now before you say it I agree with you that he was fighting for Detroiters and against the racist white suburbs.  But they also played the race card a lot.  IMO.
> 
> I didn't know you were a former Detroiter.  Me too!
Click to expand...


Again.....you know this how? If black people vote based upon skin color.....then it would not matter if the black person running is democrat or republican, they would get the same percentage of the black vote. Is that what you see happening?. Do blacks support Ben Carson? Does than not debunk your claims?

Black people vote their interest......PERIOD. If a white person can represent black interest and address them they will get more of the black vote than a black candidate like Ben Carson.  If Ben Carson ran against Mike Duggan.......Ben Carson would lose and not only is he black......but he is an ex Detroiter too.

IM2 is right. You don't know much about the black reality.


----------



## Mudda

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....obviously you have black people all figured out....lol. Just like you probably once thought we were all followers of Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 2008 a black man was elected POTUS.  In 2009 the ACA was passed.  Why didn't black people show up to vote in the 2010 midterms?  Particularly poor black people.  Don't blame the democrats for black people not showing up in 2010.  Don't say the Democrats let you down.  YALL let them/us down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people didn't vote in 2010.  Shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rich ones did.
> 
> I don't feel any differently about poor white people than I do poor black people.  I just think the poor black community has it a lot worse and the poor white community seems to be happy being poor and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't thing any group of people are happy with being poor and ignorant.......I just think they learn to cope with life and make the best of what they have.
Click to expand...

Well, you're not coping very well. Now you know.


----------



## IM2

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I came here to be nice, explain how I realize I'm wrong, and give props to AKIP for explaining it so well.  And to tell you that all I wanted was an explanation.  Not that you owe me one but if you want white liberals to continue to agree and defend the black community when whites say the things I was thinking, I'll know how to defend them.  You cock sucker!  You're part of the problem!  AKIP did a great job helping me wrap my brain around it.  You don't need me?  Fuck you.  I still don't agree with reverse racists like you because you aren't able to articulate your position.  You aren't able to admit "they" are part of the problem.
> 
> Well the simple answer was "don't you think we are trying?"  That's all I would have needed to hear and I would have stopped arguing with you.
> 
> This my reverse racist chip on the shoulder victim mentality friend, is why we don't have an honest discussion about racism in America.  Even anonymously it's hard.  Not enough AKIP's and Sealybobo's out there who just want to have an honest discussion.  And I love it here because I can't be offended and I don't care if I've offended you.
> 
> I am not a racist, you stupid prick.  Look up the definition.  Do I think I'm better than all blacks?  No.  Obama is a much better man than I'll ever be.  So I'm just a prejudice bastard.  We all are.  Even you.  So quit being a little bitch and realize I'm just trying to figure out my arguments because that Trump bullshit, "black people, what do you have to lose?" is pissing me off.  And blacks saying that the Democrats let them down.  Fuck you.  You didn't show up to midterms and gave Republicans more seats.  YOU let you down bro.
> 
> And I especially get pissed when Republicans here put the black community on us liberals.  So I feel obligated to look at the problem of Chicago and Detroit and us white liberals/democrats have to be honest, your communities are embarrassing.  Even to the rest of the world.  Do a little better and clean it up a little faster please.  AKIP said you're trying.  Well try harder!  From our conversations I see you are resistant to changing a few thing.
> 
> A.  Fathering your kids
> B. Taking school more seriously
> C. Dropping Eubonics
> D. Make up with the cops
> E. Pull your pants up
> F. Stop having kids you can't afford
> 
> If you do this maybe racists whites will take you more seriously.
> 
> Oh I almost forgot,
> 
> G. VOTE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of detect some resentment from you in regards to black voter turnout. I am not sure that you want blacks to turnout more for their benefit....OR FOR YOURS! Your interest as a liberal is threatened if blacks don't come out in strong numbers, because the democrats are not viable without the black vote. Its akin to a team sport like basketball. If you want to win and other starters are slacking off.......the person on the team trying to win will get pissed off by their lack of effort. That is how you come across. You are the player that wants the democrats to win, but you do not see blacks as doing their part to get the victory.....and hence you are pissed off at them.
> 
> The black players are not playing their hardest because their interest do not get paid the same. There is an old saying "why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free"? Blacks are not going to vote for republicans for the most part. Any novice political strategist would realize this. Hence, the Democrats do not offer blacks anything other than protection from Republicans.
> 
> We are not voting for something, in a vote for democrats, as much as we are voting against the republicans getting into office. However, blacks have realized that Democrats have shifted more to the right the last 50 years. Blacks are solidly left of center while democrats have moved more towards to the center......then you wonder why blacks do not show up to vote? This is a representative republic. Politicians are voted in to represent the interest of the people who voted. What democrats see as "black interest" is simply keeping out the republicans, while offering specific policies for other interest groups under the democratic umbrella. Here is the conundrum. Democrats cannot attract the white swing voters/independents if the party caters to much to black interest and rhetoric. Thus, the party has moved away from black interest in order to attract more white voters and then giving blacks "protection" from republicans instead of specific policies aimed out our interest and needs. Then you wonder why blacks are not turning out. Yes....blacks turned out for Obama because it was historic and it implicitly gave blacks hope that finally the party would address our interest....TOO. It did not happen though.....because he had to overcompensate away from black interest or whites would not have voted for him like they were.
> 
> All that being said, just how do you suppose black people complete your list? Things on that list requires social engineering and in order to have social engineering you need CONTROL of laws, the Media, the Schools etc. Society is socially engineered by creating laws and giving tax incentives and creating media programming to reflect a vision and direction for society. Blacks as 13% of the population cannot control laws, the media or the schools through the political process and we certainly do not have the money to buy the influence. Whites are the only demographic that has the numbers and dollars to shape laws, the media and schools and socially engineer the society based upon their interest and needs. Blacks do not have that ability. You can go to any black church on Sunday and hear the preacher telling blacks to step up and be fathers, stop the violence, etc, etc. Preaching it is not powerful enough to make it happen. It has to be socially engineered through laws, taxes and the media....which blacks do not have control over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then blacks need to show up and vote for a black guy, EVERY TWO YEARS!!!  That's what Jill Stein and Gary Johnson did.  They ran as libertarians and green party.  It didn't matter if they didn't stand a chance, as long as they got enough votes nationally then they got more money and more power.
> 
> So then I would advise blacks to stop voting Democratic.  Just run a black guy and call it the BLM party and if all the blacks nationwide vote for this person, he or she will get a lot more money power and influence.  Then you'll see both parties trying to cater to this brother or sister.
> 
> Like a Ralph Nader or Ross Perot.  Blacks need a black candidate to fuck with the two parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A "black candidate" would no longer be historic. Blacks did not vote for Obama in high turnout because Obama was black, but rather, because he was Democrat and there had never been a black president . If he were a republican he would not have gotten more than 20% of the black vote (which debunks the claim that blacks voted for him because he is black). Now that we have had a black president, there is no reason to turn out any more so than if the candidate was white. Detroit has Mike Duggan as mayor. He will probably win the next Democratic Primary over Coleman Young Jr....who is black and the son of Detroit's first and most popular black mayor.  Its not about color of the candidate....but the color of the impact of the policies. Mike Duggan will get the majority of the black vote because they will associate the optics of the downtown turnaround and a solvent city government with the white mayor (its a false causation....however). Black Detroit just want things to get better......I know because I am an ex Detroiter.
> 
> The same thing is true nationally. We have always had to vote for white candidates so voting for whites is no big deal. We just want someone to address our issues in the degree that we experience them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Detroiters did vote for skin color up until Mike Duggan.  They ALMOST voted out Kwami in his second run but because he was black and played the race card they gave him a second term.  Kwami used race to rally support so did Coleman Young.  Coleman young was constantly playing the race card.  Now before you say it I agree with you that he was fighting for Detroiters and against the racist white suburbs.  But they also played the race card a lot.  IMO.
> 
> I didn't know you were a former Detroiter.  Me too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again.....you know this how? If black people vote based upon skin color.....then it would not matter if the black person running is democrat or republican, they would get the same percentage of the black vote. Is that what you see happening?. Do blacks support Ben Carson? Does than not debunk your claims?
> 
> Black people vote their interest......PERIOD. If a white person can represent black interest and address them they will get more of the black vote than a black candidate like Ben Carson.  If Ben Carson ran against Mike Duggan.......Ben Carson would lose and not only is he black......but he is an ex Detroiter too.
> 
> IM2 is right. You don't know much about the black reality.
Click to expand...


This is all part of how whites assess a double standard on us.


----------



## IM2

Mudda said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2008 a black man was elected POTUS.  In 2009 the ACA was passed.  Why didn't black people show up to vote in the 2010 midterms?  Particularly poor black people.  Don't blame the democrats for black people not showing up in 2010.  Don't say the Democrats let you down.  YALL let them/us down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people didn't vote in 2010.  Shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rich ones did.
> 
> I don't feel any differently about poor white people than I do poor black people.  I just think the poor black community has it a lot worse and the poor white community seems to be happy being poor and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't thing any group of people are happy with being poor and ignorant.......I just think they learn to cope with life and make the best of what they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you're not coping very well. Now you know.
Click to expand...


According to who? You?  Ha!


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of detect some resentment from you in regards to black voter turnout. I am not sure that you want blacks to turnout more for their benefit....OR FOR YOURS! Your interest as a liberal is threatened if blacks don't come out in strong numbers, because the democrats are not viable without the black vote. Its akin to a team sport like basketball. If you want to win and other starters are slacking off.......the person on the team trying to win will get pissed off by their lack of effort. That is how you come across. You are the player that wants the democrats to win, but you do not see blacks as doing their part to get the victory.....and hence you are pissed off at them.
> 
> The black players are not playing their hardest because their interest do not get paid the same. There is an old saying "why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free"? Blacks are not going to vote for republicans for the most part. Any novice political strategist would realize this. Hence, the Democrats do not offer blacks anything other than protection from Republicans.
> 
> We are not voting for something, in a vote for democrats, as much as we are voting against the republicans getting into office. However, blacks have realized that Democrats have shifted more to the right the last 50 years. Blacks are solidly left of center while democrats have moved more towards to the center......then you wonder why blacks do not show up to vote? This is a representative republic. Politicians are voted in to represent the interest of the people who voted. What democrats see as "black interest" is simply keeping out the republicans, while offering specific policies for other interest groups under the democratic umbrella. Here is the conundrum. Democrats cannot attract the white swing voters/independents if the party caters to much to black interest and rhetoric. Thus, the party has moved away from black interest in order to attract more white voters and then giving blacks "protection" from republicans instead of specific policies aimed out our interest and needs. Then you wonder why blacks are not turning out. Yes....blacks turned out for Obama because it was historic and it implicitly gave blacks hope that finally the party would address our interest....TOO. It did not happen though.....because he had to overcompensate away from black interest or whites would not have voted for him like they were.
> 
> All that being said, just how do you suppose black people complete your list? Things on that list requires social engineering and in order to have social engineering you need CONTROL of laws, the Media, the Schools etc. Society is socially engineered by creating laws and giving tax incentives and creating media programming to reflect a vision and direction for society. Blacks as 13% of the population cannot control laws, the media or the schools through the political process and we certainly do not have the money to buy the influence. Whites are the only demographic that has the numbers and dollars to shape laws, the media and schools and socially engineer the society based upon their interest and needs. Blacks do not have that ability. You can go to any black church on Sunday and hear the preacher telling blacks to step up and be fathers, stop the violence, etc, etc. Preaching it is not powerful enough to make it happen. It has to be socially engineered through laws, taxes and the media....which blacks do not have control over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then blacks need to show up and vote for a black guy, EVERY TWO YEARS!!!  That's what Jill Stein and Gary Johnson did.  They ran as libertarians and green party.  It didn't matter if they didn't stand a chance, as long as they got enough votes nationally then they got more money and more power.
> 
> So then I would advise blacks to stop voting Democratic.  Just run a black guy and call it the BLM party and if all the blacks nationwide vote for this person, he or she will get a lot more money power and influence.  Then you'll see both parties trying to cater to this brother or sister.
> 
> Like a Ralph Nader or Ross Perot.  Blacks need a black candidate to fuck with the two parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A "black candidate" would no longer be historic. Blacks did not vote for Obama in high turnout because Obama was black, but rather, because he was Democrat and there had never been a black president . If he were a republican he would not have gotten more than 20% of the black vote (which debunks the claim that blacks voted for him because he is black). Now that we have had a black president, there is no reason to turn out any more so than if the candidate was white. Detroit has Mike Duggan as mayor. He will probably win the next Democratic Primary over Coleman Young Jr....who is black and the son of Detroit's first and most popular black mayor.  Its not about color of the candidate....but the color of the impact of the policies. Mike Duggan will get the majority of the black vote because they will associate the optics of the downtown turnaround and a solvent city government with the white mayor (its a false causation....however). Black Detroit just want things to get better......I know because I am an ex Detroiter.
> 
> The same thing is true nationally. We have always had to vote for white candidates so voting for whites is no big deal. We just want someone to address our issues in the degree that we experience them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Detroiters did vote for skin color up until Mike Duggan.  They ALMOST voted out Kwami in his second run but because he was black and played the race card they gave him a second term.  Kwami used race to rally support so did Coleman Young.  Coleman young was constantly playing the race card.  Now before you say it I agree with you that he was fighting for Detroiters and against the racist white suburbs.  But they also played the race card a lot.  IMO.
> 
> I didn't know you were a former Detroiter.  Me too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again.....you know this how? If black people vote based upon skin color.....then it would not matter if the black person running is democrat or republican, they would get the same percentage of the black vote. Is that what you see happening?. Do blacks support Ben Carson? Does than not debunk your claims?
> 
> Black people vote their interest......PERIOD. If a white person can represent black interest and address them they will get more of the black vote than a black candidate like Ben Carson.  If Ben Carson ran against Mike Duggan.......Ben Carson would lose and not only is he black......but he is an ex Detroiter too.
> 
> IM2 is right. You don't know much about the black reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is all part of how whites assess a double standard on us.
Click to expand...


My strict Greek parents say the shit I'm saying to you to all Americans.  Women having babies out of wedlock.  Men not being fathers.  No wonder the country is going to shit.

So I know about human reality.  I just didn't realize it didn't apply to black people.  Makes sense to me that if you want to get ahead you have to study.  People in poor areas who don't take school seriously are not going to get ahead.  So then you are stuck waiting for white people to bring economic opportunity?

The reason I know you guys are right is because Ford, GM & Chrysler hired a lot of black people and it went a long way as far as fixing what ailed the black community.  But now those jobs are gone so just like in the white community poverty has gone up, crime, etc.  So I get what you guys are saying that the same shit would happen to white people if they were subjected to the same thing blacks are subjected too.

IM2 keeps going at me and that's making me go at him but I'm trying to walk back all the comments I've made.  I realize where I am wrong.  

And you said it yesterday.  You're trying.  You're doing the best you can with the conditions you are in.  

That really hit home with me when you said, "How would I respond if I were living in an all black country where they treated me like a second class citizen.  I get it.  Sorry.  And realize I'm just trying to get to a solution.  For decades I made the arguments you are making to racist whites.  We need to invest more.  Reparations.  Affirmative Action.  Quotas to make sure corporations are not discriminating.  Discrimination laws.  Fair Housing.  Equally fund poor black schools the same $ you give to every student in white public schools.  

And IM2, I'm not a racist because I realize I'm wrong.  And I never claimed all black people are inferior.  I'm simply asking the questions all whites are wondering. 

I'm just hoping blacks make more of a push to root out things like fatherlessness.  I think it's a HUGE part of what's wrong with the black community.  And don't give me that shit that because middle class blacks are having less kids, it's making it look like single parent homes are a bigger problem than they actually are.  That's a cop out.  Regardless of color, poor single moms having babies they can't afford and don't know how to raise, is a huge fucking problem in America.  If it weren't for these women I doubt the black community would have any problem at all.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I came here to be nice, explain how I realize I'm wrong, and give props to AKIP for explaining it so well.  And to tell you that all I wanted was an explanation.  Not that you owe me one but if you want white liberals to continue to agree and defend the black community when whites say the things I was thinking, I'll know how to defend them.  You cock sucker!  You're part of the problem!  AKIP did a great job helping me wrap my brain around it.  You don't need me?  Fuck you.  I still don't agree with reverse racists like you because you aren't able to articulate your position.  You aren't able to admit "they" are part of the problem.
> 
> Well the simple answer was "don't you think we are trying?"  That's all I would have needed to hear and I would have stopped arguing with you.
> 
> This my reverse racist chip on the shoulder victim mentality friend, is why we don't have an honest discussion about racism in America.  Even anonymously it's hard.  Not enough AKIP's and Sealybobo's out there who just want to have an honest discussion.  And I love it here because I can't be offended and I don't care if I've offended you.
> 
> I am not a racist, you stupid prick.  Look up the definition.  Do I think I'm better than all blacks?  No.  Obama is a much better man than I'll ever be.  So I'm just a prejudice bastard.  We all are.  Even you.  So quit being a little bitch and realize I'm just trying to figure out my arguments because that Trump bullshit, "black people, what do you have to lose?" is pissing me off.  And blacks saying that the Democrats let them down.  Fuck you.  You didn't show up to midterms and gave Republicans more seats.  YOU let you down bro.
> 
> And I especially get pissed when Republicans here put the black community on us liberals.  So I feel obligated to look at the problem of Chicago and Detroit and us white liberals/democrats have to be honest, your communities are embarrassing.  Even to the rest of the world.  Do a little better and clean it up a little faster please.  AKIP said you're trying.  Well try harder!  From our conversations I see you are resistant to changing a few thing.
> 
> A.  Fathering your kids
> B. Taking school more seriously
> C. Dropping Eubonics
> D. Make up with the cops
> E. Pull your pants up
> F. Stop having kids you can't afford
> 
> If you do this maybe racists whites will take you more seriously.
> 
> Oh I almost forgot,
> 
> G. VOTE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of detect some resentment from you in regards to black voter turnout. I am not sure that you want blacks to turnout more for their benefit....OR FOR YOURS! Your interest as a liberal is threatened if blacks don't come out in strong numbers, because the democrats are not viable without the black vote. Its akin to a team sport like basketball. If you want to win and other starters are slacking off.......the person on the team trying to win will get pissed off by their lack of effort. That is how you come across. You are the player that wants the democrats to win, but you do not see blacks as doing their part to get the victory.....and hence you are pissed off at them.
> 
> The black players are not playing their hardest because their interest do not get paid the same. There is an old saying "why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free"? Blacks are not going to vote for republicans for the most part. Any novice political strategist would realize this. Hence, the Democrats do not offer blacks anything other than protection from Republicans.
> 
> We are not voting for something, in a vote for democrats, as much as we are voting against the republicans getting into office. However, blacks have realized that Democrats have shifted more to the right the last 50 years. Blacks are solidly left of center while democrats have moved more towards to the center......then you wonder why blacks do not show up to vote? This is a representative republic. Politicians are voted in to represent the interest of the people who voted. What democrats see as "black interest" is simply keeping out the republicans, while offering specific policies for other interest groups under the democratic umbrella. Here is the conundrum. Democrats cannot attract the white swing voters/independents if the party caters to much to black interest and rhetoric. Thus, the party has moved away from black interest in order to attract more white voters and then giving blacks "protection" from republicans instead of specific policies aimed out our interest and needs. Then you wonder why blacks are not turning out. Yes....blacks turned out for Obama because it was historic and it implicitly gave blacks hope that finally the party would address our interest....TOO. It did not happen though.....because he had to overcompensate away from black interest or whites would not have voted for him like they were.
> 
> All that being said, just how do you suppose black people complete your list? Things on that list requires social engineering and in order to have social engineering you need CONTROL of laws, the Media, the Schools etc. Society is socially engineered by creating laws and giving tax incentives and creating media programming to reflect a vision and direction for society. Blacks as 13% of the population cannot control laws, the media or the schools through the political process and we certainly do not have the money to buy the influence. Whites are the only demographic that has the numbers and dollars to shape laws, the media and schools and socially engineer the society based upon their interest and needs. Blacks do not have that ability. You can go to any black church on Sunday and hear the preacher telling blacks to step up and be fathers, stop the violence, etc, etc. Preaching it is not powerful enough to make it happen. It has to be socially engineered through laws, taxes and the media....which blacks do not have control over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made excellent points. This "list" is full of holes, but sealybobo won't shut up.
> 
> For example brother Ta Nehesi Coates pointed out several years ago that married black couples are having less kids. Not that blacks are just purposefully having kids out of wedlock. If married blacks had more children the issue of illegitimacy would not exist. After all this is the argument, that the majority of black children are born illegitimate. So then if the number of kids to married couples increased, the rate of children born illegitimately would decrease.  So how are we going to force married black couples to have more children?
> 
> This is one of the many holes in the argument made here by sealybobo. Yet he continues thinking he has some message we need to hear. He doesn't.
> 
> Your post hit the nail on the head relative to why blacks vote democratic and why we don't always turn out to vote. That's another hole in his argument. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....thank YOU!  It always amazes me how people who do not live in the community and who cannot empathize.....think that they know more about what our community needs and what are community hears than people living it. Most black people that are 30 or more years old was raised being told that we had to work twice as hard as whites to get the same things as whites. We were not told to not work hard, to have children out of wedlock, to not take school seriously, etc, etc. Obviously there are forces out of are control.....as the rate of white out of wedlock births has actually risen faster over the last 50 years than it has for blacks. The ship that we are in socially, morally and economically, called America, is sinking. Blacks are getting soaked a lot more because the legacy of racism, plus current racism, has us disproportionately on the lower deck. We are not in control of the ship.......yet he thinks we should be able to control our fate without the ability to control the ship. Whites have not figured it out either......or there rate of having kids out of wedlock would not have increased exponentially. While they are comforted by looking down at us......THEY ARE SINKING TOO. However, I guess as long as we as black people drown first.....they are satisfied because they come out superior by dying second....lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or black people who are not married could stop having so many kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, no matter how much this idiot gets shown that his assertions are not the way things are, he just keeps repeating them.
> 
> Worry about whites having kids who aren't married and shut the fuck up. You have been shown that those rates are growing faster than anyone else.
> 
> I don't understand how a group of people who have so many problems can ignore those problems then think they can lecture everyone else.
Click to expand...


That's because my assertions aren't completely wrong.  AKIP basically told me that the black community already knows what they need to work on and they are working on it best they can.  I may disagree that this is the best they can but I at least can respect his response.  And I agree.  I just wish the message was pushed harder.  PSA's on TV and shit.  Billboards when you are driving down 96 or the Lodge.  

Your fucking response was that there isn't a problem.  So either you are in denial or not being intellectually honest here.


----------



## sealybobo

The other thing you are arguing is that it isn't their fault.  I can agree somewhat with that but show me any person no matter what color they are and I can help them succeed and achieve in life.  If I were their father and they took my advice, they'd be fine.  Take the little baby who was just born in the hood to a poor single mom.  She's on welfare and the father isn't around.  To me this is the hardest situation for an American to be in.  The schools suck, the parents of their friends suck, high crime, no social programs, no sports, no afterschool activities, no one telling them to do their homework.  So what does this person have to do to succeed?  You're saying there is nothing they should do that they are doomed to fail.  That the deck is stacked against them.  So you have victim mentality.  Well what can whitey do for this kid?  Better schools, safer neighborhoods, hire their mom so she can afford to raise a child, etc.  I agree with all that.  But what if they government doesn't do any of those things.  You still have to worry about your kid.  So my advice would be move?  Make sure your kid is one of the kids who are actually studying and taking school seriously?  Be more strict?  I know its not an easy fix but it is fixable.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of detect some resentment from you in regards to black voter turnout. I am not sure that you want blacks to turnout more for their benefit....OR FOR YOURS! Your interest as a liberal is threatened if blacks don't come out in strong numbers, because the democrats are not viable without the black vote. Its akin to a team sport like basketball. If you want to win and other starters are slacking off.......the person on the team trying to win will get pissed off by their lack of effort. That is how you come across. You are the player that wants the democrats to win, but you do not see blacks as doing their part to get the victory.....and hence you are pissed off at them.
> 
> The black players are not playing their hardest because their interest do not get paid the same. There is an old saying "why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free"? Blacks are not going to vote for republicans for the most part. Any novice political strategist would realize this. Hence, the Democrats do not offer blacks anything other than protection from Republicans.
> 
> We are not voting for something, in a vote for democrats, as much as we are voting against the republicans getting into office. However, blacks have realized that Democrats have shifted more to the right the last 50 years. Blacks are solidly left of center while democrats have moved more towards to the center......then you wonder why blacks do not show up to vote? This is a representative republic. Politicians are voted in to represent the interest of the people who voted. What democrats see as "black interest" is simply keeping out the republicans, while offering specific policies for other interest groups under the democratic umbrella. Here is the conundrum. Democrats cannot attract the white swing voters/independents if the party caters to much to black interest and rhetoric. Thus, the party has moved away from black interest in order to attract more white voters and then giving blacks "protection" from republicans instead of specific policies aimed out our interest and needs. Then you wonder why blacks are not turning out. Yes....blacks turned out for Obama because it was historic and it implicitly gave blacks hope that finally the party would address our interest....TOO. It did not happen though.....because he had to overcompensate away from black interest or whites would not have voted for him like they were.
> 
> All that being said, just how do you suppose black people complete your list? Things on that list requires social engineering and in order to have social engineering you need CONTROL of laws, the Media, the Schools etc. Society is socially engineered by creating laws and giving tax incentives and creating media programming to reflect a vision and direction for society. Blacks as 13% of the population cannot control laws, the media or the schools through the political process and we certainly do not have the money to buy the influence. Whites are the only demographic that has the numbers and dollars to shape laws, the media and schools and socially engineer the society based upon their interest and needs. Blacks do not have that ability. You can go to any black church on Sunday and hear the preacher telling blacks to step up and be fathers, stop the violence, etc, etc. Preaching it is not powerful enough to make it happen. It has to be socially engineered through laws, taxes and the media....which blacks do not have control over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then blacks need to show up and vote for a black guy, EVERY TWO YEARS!!!  That's what Jill Stein and Gary Johnson did.  They ran as libertarians and green party.  It didn't matter if they didn't stand a chance, as long as they got enough votes nationally then they got more money and more power.
> 
> So then I would advise blacks to stop voting Democratic.  Just run a black guy and call it the BLM party and if all the blacks nationwide vote for this person, he or she will get a lot more money power and influence.  Then you'll see both parties trying to cater to this brother or sister.
> 
> Like a Ralph Nader or Ross Perot.  Blacks need a black candidate to fuck with the two parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A "black candidate" would no longer be historic. Blacks did not vote for Obama in high turnout because Obama was black, but rather, because he was Democrat and there had never been a black president . If he were a republican he would not have gotten more than 20% of the black vote (which debunks the claim that blacks voted for him because he is black). Now that we have had a black president, there is no reason to turn out any more so than if the candidate was white. Detroit has Mike Duggan as mayor. He will probably win the next Democratic Primary over Coleman Young Jr....who is black and the son of Detroit's first and most popular black mayor.  Its not about color of the candidate....but the color of the impact of the policies. Mike Duggan will get the majority of the black vote because they will associate the optics of the downtown turnaround and a solvent city government with the white mayor (its a false causation....however). Black Detroit just want things to get better......I know because I am an ex Detroiter.
> 
> The same thing is true nationally. We have always had to vote for white candidates so voting for whites is no big deal. We just want someone to address our issues in the degree that we experience them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Detroiters did vote for skin color up until Mike Duggan.  They ALMOST voted out Kwami in his second run but because he was black and played the race card they gave him a second term.  Kwami used race to rally support so did Coleman Young.  Coleman young was constantly playing the race card.  Now before you say it I agree with you that he was fighting for Detroiters and against the racist white suburbs.  But they also played the race card a lot.  IMO.
> 
> I didn't know you were a former Detroiter.  Me too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again.....you know this how? If black people vote based upon skin color.....then it would not matter if the black person running is democrat or republican, they would get the same percentage of the black vote. Is that what you see happening?. Do blacks support Ben Carson? Does than not debunk your claims?
> 
> Black people vote their interest......PERIOD. If a white person can represent black interest and address them they will get more of the black vote than a black candidate like Ben Carson.  If Ben Carson ran against Mike Duggan.......Ben Carson would lose and not only is he black......but he is an ex Detroiter too.
> 
> IM2 is right. You don't know much about the black reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is all part of how whites assess a double standard on us.
Click to expand...


I give poor whites the exact same advice.  The problem with the black community is poverty.  I don't give blacks who are not in poverty any advice.  So no double standard.

Did I tell you about my moms sister who got knocked up by a shit head in high school?  No one did that back in the 60's.  She humiliated my grandfather.  Today what she did was no big deal.  And she didn't do a good job raising them.  So her daughter did it too.  She didn't do a good job raising him.  And he got some slut pregnant and we are trying to break the cycle by giving her the same advice I'm giving blacks living in poverty.  What's the problem?


----------



## AKIP

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then blacks need to show up and vote for a black guy, EVERY TWO YEARS!!!  That's what Jill Stein and Gary Johnson did.  They ran as libertarians and green party.  It didn't matter if they didn't stand a chance, as long as they got enough votes nationally then they got more money and more power.
> 
> So then I would advise blacks to stop voting Democratic.  Just run a black guy and call it the BLM party and if all the blacks nationwide vote for this person, he or she will get a lot more money power and influence.  Then you'll see both parties trying to cater to this brother or sister.
> 
> Like a Ralph Nader or Ross Perot.  Blacks need a black candidate to fuck with the two parties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "black candidate" would no longer be historic. Blacks did not vote for Obama in high turnout because Obama was black, but rather, because he was Democrat and there had never been a black president . If he were a republican he would not have gotten more than 20% of the black vote (which debunks the claim that blacks voted for him because he is black). Now that we have had a black president, there is no reason to turn out any more so than if the candidate was white. Detroit has Mike Duggan as mayor. He will probably win the next Democratic Primary over Coleman Young Jr....who is black and the son of Detroit's first and most popular black mayor.  Its not about color of the candidate....but the color of the impact of the policies. Mike Duggan will get the majority of the black vote because they will associate the optics of the downtown turnaround and a solvent city government with the white mayor (its a false causation....however). Black Detroit just want things to get better......I know because I am an ex Detroiter.
> 
> The same thing is true nationally. We have always had to vote for white candidates so voting for whites is no big deal. We just want someone to address our issues in the degree that we experience them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Detroiters did vote for skin color up until Mike Duggan.  They ALMOST voted out Kwami in his second run but because he was black and played the race card they gave him a second term.  Kwami used race to rally support so did Coleman Young.  Coleman young was constantly playing the race card.  Now before you say it I agree with you that he was fighting for Detroiters and against the racist white suburbs.  But they also played the race card a lot.  IMO.
> 
> I didn't know you were a former Detroiter.  Me too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again.....you know this how? If black people vote based upon skin color.....then it would not matter if the black person running is democrat or republican, they would get the same percentage of the black vote. Is that what you see happening?. Do blacks support Ben Carson? Does than not debunk your claims?
> 
> Black people vote their interest......PERIOD. If a white person can represent black interest and address them they will get more of the black vote than a black candidate like Ben Carson.  If Ben Carson ran against Mike Duggan.......Ben Carson would lose and not only is he black......but he is an ex Detroiter too.
> 
> IM2 is right. You don't know much about the black reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is all part of how whites assess a double standard on us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My strict Greek parents say the shit I'm saying to you to all Americans.  Women having babies out of wedlock.  Men not being fathers.  No wonder the country is going to shit.
> 
> So I know about human reality.  I just didn't realize it didn't apply to black people.  Makes sense to me that if you want to get ahead you have to study.  People in poor areas who don't take school seriously are not going to get ahead.  So then you are stuck waiting for white people to bring economic opportunity?
> 
> The reason I know you guys are right is because Ford, GM & Chrysler hired a lot of black people and it went a long way as far as fixing what ailed the black community.  But now those jobs are gone so just like in the white community poverty has gone up, crime, etc.  So I get what you guys are saying that the same shit would happen to white people if they were subjected to the same thing blacks are subjected too.
> 
> IM2 keeps going at me and that's making me go at him but I'm trying to walk back all the comments I've made.  I realize where I am wrong.
> 
> And you said it yesterday.  You're trying.  You're doing the best you can with the conditions you are in.
> 
> That really hit home with me when you said, "How would I respond if I were living in an all black country where they treated me like a second class citizen.  I get it.  Sorry.  And realize I'm just trying to get to a solution.  For decades I made the arguments you are making to racist whites.  We need to invest more.  Reparations.  Affirmative Action.  Quotas to make sure corporations are not discriminating.  Discrimination laws.  Fair Housing.  Equally fund poor black schools the same $ you give to every student in white public schools.
> 
> And IM2, I'm not a racist because I realize I'm wrong.  And I never claimed all black people are inferior.  I'm simply asking the questions all whites are wondering.
> 
> I'm just hoping blacks make more of a push to root out things like fatherlessness.  I think it's a HUGE part of what's wrong with the black community.  And don't give me that shit that because middle class blacks are having less kids, it's making it look like single parent homes are a bigger problem than they actually are.  That's a cop out.  Regardless of color, poor single moms having babies they can't afford and don't know how to raise, is a huge fucking problem in America.  If it weren't for these women I doubt the black community would have any problem at all.
Click to expand...


Faithlessness is not as big as a problem as you think it is. The statistic reflects single women who have kids. That is not synonymous with "fatherless". I know of plenty of kids who are raised living with their father and mother, but fall under the statistic of children without a father ONLY because the static associates being a father with being married. Thus, statistically, if you are not married your kids are "fatherless". The truth is that many couples just live together for a long time. Another truth is even if the biological father is absent, another male is likely in the women's life. Also, there are many European countries with the rate of children born out of wedlock exceeds 50%, including France, Denmark and others. I hardly see these societies falling apart from "faithlessness" as is said to be the culprit among AA.  This is from 2009...obviously those rates are higher now.







Marriage and fatherless is not the issue. The issue, like IM2 noted, is the lack of real economic opportunity and divestment. A poor unemployed male marrying a poor unemployed female and raising their children does not pull the children out of poverty. What sort of role model would the unemployed father be for the child? What if the father is a drug dealer or gang banger and marries. What type of image template is he providing by his lifestyle? Being around for the kids to see assumes that the image is a positive one. A negative father is not better than no father at all when emulating the father only leads to the same behavior and life of the father. Thus, the issue is really broken down individuals without hope or opportunity. Broken down individuals, whether single or married, will have dysfunctional kids. You repair broken down individuals with REAL economic opportunity. Many blacks have been broken down as a legacy of dealing with racial oppression.

That having been said.......implicit in your comments is the assumption of black inferiority. You keep saying that you wish blacks would work harder on these issue or work faster. In other words, you seem to be suggesting that blacks are not meeting expectations. Who set the bar of those expectations? How fast does it take to recover from racial oppression while living in the land and with the oppressors? You seem to believe that blacks are under performing in this exercise.....but who has gone through what we have gone through, in time and place, to set the standard for recovery?  Again....the black condition is par for the course of humanity. Its not an inferior or superior condition....given what blacks went through, meaning any race would be in the same boat today as blacks, if the roles were the same. You do not fundamentally believe that though....and it shows.....and that is what angers IM2 because he can clearly see this, as will as I, but you cannot.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

AKIP said:


> A poor unemployed male marrying a poor unemployed female and raising their children does not pull the children out of poverty.



Yes but a poor full time employed male marrying a poor full time employed female is not considered poverty.  Minimum wage is $7.25 per hour.  40 hours a week is considered full time.  Between the two of them they would be earning $30,160.  This is not considered poverty.

There are lots of low paying jobs where I live.  Companies love hard workers willing to work for low wages. You are going to have a hard time convincing me.

I believe if a person will get married and get any job no matter how crappy it is then they are magically not living in poverty anymore. Yes. Marriage does breaks the cycle of poverty instantaneously.  By the way: Nice chart.


----------



## AKIP

vasuderatorrent said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> A poor unemployed male marrying a poor unemployed female and raising their children does not pull the children out of poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but a poor full time employed male marrying a poor full time employed female is not considered poverty.  Minimum wage is $7.25 per hour.  40 hours a week is considered full time.  Between the two of them they would be earning $30,160.  This is not considered poverty.
> 
> There are lots of low paying jobs where I live.  Companies love hard workers willing to work for low wages. You are going to have a hard time convincing me.
> 
> I believe if a person will get married and get any job no matter how crappy it is then they are magically not living in poverty anymore. Yes. Marriage does breaks the cycle of poverty instantaneously.  By the way: Nice chart.
Click to expand...


The poverty rate is dynamic. Its based upon the number of children. If you have a family of 4, 30k is poverty. Furthermore, you can have the same situation and NOT be married, but simply living together. In other words, the marriage did not CREATE the income.


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> A "black candidate" would no longer be historic. Blacks did not vote for Obama in high turnout because Obama was black, but rather, because he was Democrat and there had never been a black president . If he were a republican he would not have gotten more than 20% of the black vote (which debunks the claim that blacks voted for him because he is black). Now that we have had a black president, there is no reason to turn out any more so than if the candidate was white. Detroit has Mike Duggan as mayor. He will probably win the next Democratic Primary over Coleman Young Jr....who is black and the son of Detroit's first and most popular black mayor.  Its not about color of the candidate....but the color of the impact of the policies. Mike Duggan will get the majority of the black vote because they will associate the optics of the downtown turnaround and a solvent city government with the white mayor (its a false causation....however). Black Detroit just want things to get better......I know because I am an ex Detroiter.
> 
> The same thing is true nationally. We have always had to vote for white candidates so voting for whites is no big deal. We just want someone to address our issues in the degree that we experience them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detroiters did vote for skin color up until Mike Duggan.  They ALMOST voted out Kwami in his second run but because he was black and played the race card they gave him a second term.  Kwami used race to rally support so did Coleman Young.  Coleman young was constantly playing the race card.  Now before you say it I agree with you that he was fighting for Detroiters and against the racist white suburbs.  But they also played the race card a lot.  IMO.
> 
> I didn't know you were a former Detroiter.  Me too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again.....you know this how? If black people vote based upon skin color.....then it would not matter if the black person running is democrat or republican, they would get the same percentage of the black vote. Is that what you see happening?. Do blacks support Ben Carson? Does than not debunk your claims?
> 
> Black people vote their interest......PERIOD. If a white person can represent black interest and address them they will get more of the black vote than a black candidate like Ben Carson.  If Ben Carson ran against Mike Duggan.......Ben Carson would lose and not only is he black......but he is an ex Detroiter too.
> 
> IM2 is right. You don't know much about the black reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is all part of how whites assess a double standard on us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My strict Greek parents say the shit I'm saying to you to all Americans.  Women having babies out of wedlock.  Men not being fathers.  No wonder the country is going to shit.
> 
> So I know about human reality.  I just didn't realize it didn't apply to black people.  Makes sense to me that if you want to get ahead you have to study.  People in poor areas who don't take school seriously are not going to get ahead.  So then you are stuck waiting for white people to bring economic opportunity?
> 
> The reason I know you guys are right is because Ford, GM & Chrysler hired a lot of black people and it went a long way as far as fixing what ailed the black community.  But now those jobs are gone so just like in the white community poverty has gone up, crime, etc.  So I get what you guys are saying that the same shit would happen to white people if they were subjected to the same thing blacks are subjected too.
> 
> IM2 keeps going at me and that's making me go at him but I'm trying to walk back all the comments I've made.  I realize where I am wrong.
> 
> And you said it yesterday.  You're trying.  You're doing the best you can with the conditions you are in.
> 
> That really hit home with me when you said, "How would I respond if I were living in an all black country where they treated me like a second class citizen.  I get it.  Sorry.  And realize I'm just trying to get to a solution.  For decades I made the arguments you are making to racist whites.  We need to invest more.  Reparations.  Affirmative Action.  Quotas to make sure corporations are not discriminating.  Discrimination laws.  Fair Housing.  Equally fund poor black schools the same $ you give to every student in white public schools.
> 
> And IM2, I'm not a racist because I realize I'm wrong.  And I never claimed all black people are inferior.  I'm simply asking the questions all whites are wondering.
> 
> I'm just hoping blacks make more of a push to root out things like fatherlessness.  I think it's a HUGE part of what's wrong with the black community.  And don't give me that shit that because middle class blacks are having less kids, it's making it look like single parent homes are a bigger problem than they actually are.  That's a cop out.  Regardless of color, poor single moms having babies they can't afford and don't know how to raise, is a huge fucking problem in America.  If it weren't for these women I doubt the black community would have any problem at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Faithlessness is not as big as a problem as you think it is. The statistic reflects single women who have kids. That is not synonymous with "fatherless". I know of plenty of kids who are raised living with their father and mother, but fall under the statistic of children without a father ONLY because the static associates being a father with being married. Thus, statistically, if you are not married your kids are "fatherless". The truth is that many couples just live together for a long time. Another truth is even if the biological father is absent, another male is likely in the women's life. Also, there are many European countries with the rate of children born out of wedlock exceeds 50%, including France, Denmark and others. I hardly see these societies falling apart from "faithlessness" as is said to be the culprit among AA.  This is from 2009...obviously those rates are higher now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marriage and fatherless is not the issue. The issue, like IM2 noted, is the lack of real economic opportunity and divestment. A poor unemployed male marrying a poor unemployed female and raising their children does not pull the children out of poverty. What sort of role model would the unemployed father be for the child? What if the father is a drug dealer or gang banger and marries. What type of image template is he providing by his lifestyle? Being around for the kids to see assumes that the image is a positive one. A negative father is not better than no father at all when emulating the father only leads to the same behavior and life of the father. Thus, the issue is really broken down individuals without hope or opportunity. Broken down individuals, whether single or married, will have dysfunctional kids. You repair broken down individuals with REAL economic opportunity. Many blacks have been broken down as a legacy of dealing with racial oppression.
> 
> That having been said.......implicit in your comments is the assumption of black inferiority. You keep saying that you wish blacks would work harder on these issue or work faster. In other words, you seem to be suggesting that blacks are not meeting expectations. Who set the bar of those expectations? How fast does it take to recover from racial oppression while living in the land and with the oppressors? You seem to believe that blacks are under performing in this exercise.....but who has gone through what we have gone through, in time and place, to set the standard for recovery?  Again....the black condition is par for the course of humanity. Its not an inferior or superior condition....given what blacks went through, meaning any race would be in the same boat today as blacks, if the roles were the same. You do not fundamentally believe that though....and it shows.....and that is what angers IM2 because he can clearly see this, as will as I, but you cannot.
Click to expand...


I see it now.  Sorry about that.  

For Some African-Americans, Efforts To #BuyBlack Present Challenges


----------



## IM2

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> A "black candidate" would no longer be historic. Blacks did not vote for Obama in high turnout because Obama was black, but rather, because he was Democrat and there had never been a black president . If he were a republican he would not have gotten more than 20% of the black vote (which debunks the claim that blacks voted for him because he is black). Now that we have had a black president, there is no reason to turn out any more so than if the candidate was white. Detroit has Mike Duggan as mayor. He will probably win the next Democratic Primary over Coleman Young Jr....who is black and the son of Detroit's first and most popular black mayor.  Its not about color of the candidate....but the color of the impact of the policies. Mike Duggan will get the majority of the black vote because they will associate the optics of the downtown turnaround and a solvent city government with the white mayor (its a false causation....however). Black Detroit just want things to get better......I know because I am an ex Detroiter.
> 
> The same thing is true nationally. We have always had to vote for white candidates so voting for whites is no big deal. We just want someone to address our issues in the degree that we experience them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detroiters did vote for skin color up until Mike Duggan.  They ALMOST voted out Kwami in his second run but because he was black and played the race card they gave him a second term.  Kwami used race to rally support so did Coleman Young.  Coleman young was constantly playing the race card.  Now before you say it I agree with you that he was fighting for Detroiters and against the racist white suburbs.  But they also played the race card a lot.  IMO.
> 
> I didn't know you were a former Detroiter.  Me too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again.....you know this how? If black people vote based upon skin color.....then it would not matter if the black person running is democrat or republican, they would get the same percentage of the black vote. Is that what you see happening?. Do blacks support Ben Carson? Does than not debunk your claims?
> 
> Black people vote their interest......PERIOD. If a white person can represent black interest and address them they will get more of the black vote than a black candidate like Ben Carson.  If Ben Carson ran against Mike Duggan.......Ben Carson would lose and not only is he black......but he is an ex Detroiter too.
> 
> IM2 is right. You don't know much about the black reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is all part of how whites assess a double standard on us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My strict Greek parents say the shit I'm saying to you to all Americans.  Women having babies out of wedlock.  Men not being fathers.  No wonder the country is going to shit.
> 
> So I know about human reality.  I just didn't realize it didn't apply to black people.  Makes sense to me that if you want to get ahead you have to study.  People in poor areas who don't take school seriously are not going to get ahead.  So then you are stuck waiting for white people to bring economic opportunity?
> 
> The reason I know you guys are right is because Ford, GM & Chrysler hired a lot of black people and it went a long way as far as fixing what ailed the black community.  But now those jobs are gone so just like in the white community poverty has gone up, crime, etc.  So I get what you guys are saying that the same shit would happen to white people if they were subjected to the same thing blacks are subjected too.
> 
> IM2 keeps going at me and that's making me go at him but I'm trying to walk back all the comments I've made.  I realize where I am wrong.
> 
> And you said it yesterday.  You're trying.  You're doing the best you can with the conditions you are in.
> 
> That really hit home with me when you said, "How would I respond if I were living in an all black country where they treated me like a second class citizen.  I get it.  Sorry.  And realize I'm just trying to get to a solution.  For decades I made the arguments you are making to racist whites.  We need to invest more.  Reparations.  Affirmative Action.  Quotas to make sure corporations are not discriminating.  Discrimination laws.  Fair Housing.  Equally fund poor black schools the same $ you give to every student in white public schools.
> 
> And IM2, I'm not a racist because I realize I'm wrong.  And I never claimed all black people are inferior.  I'm simply asking the questions all whites are wondering.
> 
> I'm just hoping blacks make more of a push to root out things like fatherlessness.  I think it's a HUGE part of what's wrong with the black community.  And don't give me that shit that because middle class blacks are having less kids, it's making it look like single parent homes are a bigger problem than they actually are.  That's a cop out.  Regardless of color, poor single moms having babies they can't afford and don't know how to raise, is a huge fucking problem in America.  If it weren't for these women I doubt the black community would have any problem at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Faithlessness is not as big as a problem as you think it is. The statistic reflects single women who have kids. That is not synonymous with "fatherless". I know of plenty of kids who are raised living with their father and mother, but fall under the statistic of children without a father ONLY because the static associates being a father with being married. Thus, statistically, if you are not married your kids are "fatherless". The truth is that many couples just live together for a long time. Another truth is even if the biological father is absent, another male is likely in the women's life. Also, there are many European countries with the rate of children born out of wedlock exceeds 50%, including France, Denmark and others. I hardly see these societies falling apart from "faithlessness" as is said to be the culprit among AA.  This is from 2009...obviously those rates are higher now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marriage and fatherless is not the issue. The issue, like IM2 noted, is the lack of real economic opportunity and divestment. A poor unemployed male marrying a poor unemployed female and raising their children does not pull the children out of poverty. What sort of role model would the unemployed father be for the child? What if the father is a drug dealer or gang banger and marries. What type of image template is he providing by his lifestyle? Being around for the kids to see assumes that the image is a positive one. A negative father is not better than no father at all when emulating the father only leads to the same behavior and life of the father. Thus, the issue is really broken down individuals without hope or opportunity. Broken down individuals, whether single or married, will have dysfunctional kids. You repair broken down individuals with REAL economic opportunity. Many blacks have been broken down as a legacy of dealing with racial oppression.
> 
> That having been said.......implicit in your comments is the assumption of black inferiority. You keep saying that you wish blacks would work harder on these issue or work faster. In other words, you seem to be suggesting that blacks are not meeting expectations. Who set the bar of those expectations? How fast does it take to recover from racial oppression while living in the land and with the oppressors? You seem to believe that blacks are under performing in this exercise.....but who has gone through what we have gone through, in time and place, to set the standard for recovery?  Again....the black condition is par for the course of humanity. Its not an inferior or superior condition....given what blacks went through, meaning any race would be in the same boat today as blacks, if the roles were the same. You do not fundamentally believe that though....and it shows.....and that is what angers IM2 because he can clearly see this, as will as I, but you cannot.
Click to expand...


Amen.


----------



## IM2

vasuderatorrent said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> A poor unemployed male marrying a poor unemployed female and raising their children does not pull the children out of poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but a poor full time employed male marrying a poor full time employed female is not considered poverty.  Minimum wage is $7.25 per hour.  40 hours a week is considered full time.  Between the two of them they would be earning $30,160.  This is not considered poverty.
> 
> There are lots of low paying jobs where I live.  Companies love hard workers willing to work for low wages. You are going to have a hard time convincing me.
> 
> I believe if a person will get married and get any job no matter how crappy it is then they are magically not living in poverty anymore. Yes. Marriage does breaks the cycle of poverty instantaneously.  By the way: Nice chart.
Click to expand...


Oh boy now we have another one.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> A poor unemployed male marrying a poor unemployed female and raising their children does not pull the children out of poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but a poor full time employed male marrying a poor full time employed female is not considered poverty.  Minimum wage is $7.25 per hour.  40 hours a week is considered full time.  Between the two of them they would be earning $30,160.  This is not considered poverty.
> 
> There are lots of low paying jobs where I live.  Companies love hard workers willing to work for low wages. You are going to have a hard time convincing me.
> 
> I believe if a person will get married and get any job no matter how crappy it is then they are magically not living in poverty anymore. Yes. Marriage does breaks the cycle of poverty instantaneously.  By the way: Nice chart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boy now we have another one.
Click to expand...


Well I think you are kidding yourself when you say you don't think fatherlessness is a problem in America.

The absence of fathers from the lives of children has drawn the attention of many respected world leaders, as well.  For example, Pope Francis has spoken about the problem of men whose obsession with their work, their hobbies, their marital problems or other pastimes causes them to “forget even the family, neglecting their children … not playing with (them), and not spending time with (them).”

Fathers’ parenting failures and absences have significant social costs as well as long-term inter-generational consequences.   As Pope Francis has warned, many of “[t]he transgressions of children and adolescents can be attributed to this neglect, to missing examples and authoritative guides in their daily life, the lack of closeness and love on the part of fathers.”

Yet fatherless in the U.S. remains at historic highs.  According to a U.S. Census Bureau chart found on The Heritage Foundation's familyfacts.org, over forty percent (40%) of all children born in American in 2010 were born to unwed mothers.  That means that from their birth, nearly half of all children are legally fatherless – with no father committed to them or to their families. For African-American children, the tragedy is even greater: 72.8 percent (72.8%) of Black children are born out of marriage.

The problem reduces but does not disappear as the child grows. Tragically, over one-quarter of all American children under age eighteen live with a single parent.  Another U.S. Census Bureau chart on The Heritage Foundation's familyfacts.org shows that most of them – 23.6 percent (23.6%) of all American children – are living with their mother only.  Only 68.9 percent (68.9%) of American children under age eighteen are living with both of their parents.

The relationship between fatherlessness and adolescent anti-social behavior and family structure has long been known.  The respected Dr. Urie Bronfenbrenner, in his book “Rebuilding the Nest: A New Commitment to the American Family,” reported that even after controlling for such factors as low income, “children growing up in single-parent households are at a greater risk for experiencing a variety of behavioral and educational problems, including … criminal acts.” 

The Plague of Fatherlessness


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then blacks need to show up and vote for a black guy, EVERY TWO YEARS!!!  That's what Jill Stein and Gary Johnson did.  They ran as libertarians and green party.  It didn't matter if they didn't stand a chance, as long as they got enough votes nationally then they got more money and more power.
> 
> So then I would advise blacks to stop voting Democratic.  Just run a black guy and call it the BLM party and if all the blacks nationwide vote for this person, he or she will get a lot more money power and influence.  Then you'll see both parties trying to cater to this brother or sister.
> 
> Like a Ralph Nader or Ross Perot.  Blacks need a black candidate to fuck with the two parties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "black candidate" would no longer be historic. Blacks did not vote for Obama in high turnout because Obama was black, but rather, because he was Democrat and there had never been a black president . If he were a republican he would not have gotten more than 20% of the black vote (which debunks the claim that blacks voted for him because he is black). Now that we have had a black president, there is no reason to turn out any more so than if the candidate was white. Detroit has Mike Duggan as mayor. He will probably win the next Democratic Primary over Coleman Young Jr....who is black and the son of Detroit's first and most popular black mayor.  Its not about color of the candidate....but the color of the impact of the policies. Mike Duggan will get the majority of the black vote because they will associate the optics of the downtown turnaround and a solvent city government with the white mayor (its a false causation....however). Black Detroit just want things to get better......I know because I am an ex Detroiter.
> 
> The same thing is true nationally. We have always had to vote for white candidates so voting for whites is no big deal. We just want someone to address our issues in the degree that we experience them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Detroiters did vote for skin color up until Mike Duggan.  They ALMOST voted out Kwami in his second run but because he was black and played the race card they gave him a second term.  Kwami used race to rally support so did Coleman Young.  Coleman young was constantly playing the race card.  Now before you say it I agree with you that he was fighting for Detroiters and against the racist white suburbs.  But they also played the race card a lot.  IMO.
> 
> I didn't know you were a former Detroiter.  Me too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again.....you know this how? If black people vote based upon skin color.....then it would not matter if the black person running is democrat or republican, they would get the same percentage of the black vote. Is that what you see happening?. Do blacks support Ben Carson? Does than not debunk your claims?
> 
> Black people vote their interest......PERIOD. If a white person can represent black interest and address them they will get more of the black vote than a black candidate like Ben Carson.  If Ben Carson ran against Mike Duggan.......Ben Carson would lose and not only is he black......but he is an ex Detroiter too.
> 
> IM2 is right. You don't know much about the black reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is all part of how whites assess a double standard on us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I give poor whites the exact same advice.  The problem with the black community is poverty.  I don't give blacks who are not in poverty any advice.  So no double standard.
> 
> Did I tell you about my moms sister who got knocked up by a shit head in high school?  No one did that back in the 60's.  She humiliated my grandfather.  Today what she did was no big deal.  And she didn't do a good job raising them.  So her daughter did it too.  She didn't do a good job raising him.  And he got some slut pregnant and we are trying to break the cycle by giving her the same advice I'm giving blacks living in poverty.  What's the problem?
Click to expand...


They did that n the 60's and before. The problem is that what you say is not the cause of things in  the black community..


----------



## vasuderatorrent

IM2 said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> A poor unemployed male marrying a poor unemployed female and raising their children does not pull the children out of poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but a poor full time employed male marrying a poor full time employed female is not considered poverty.  Minimum wage is $7.25 per hour.  40 hours a week is considered full time.  Between the two of them they would be earning $30,160.  This is not considered poverty.
> 
> There are lots of low paying jobs where I live.  Companies love hard workers willing to work for low wages. You are going to have a hard time convincing me.
> 
> I believe if a person will get married and get any job no matter how crappy it is then they are magically not living in poverty anymore. Yes. Marriage does breaks the cycle of poverty instantaneously.  By the way: Nice chart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boy now we have another one.
Click to expand...


Yes we do.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of detect some resentment from you in regards to black voter turnout. I am not sure that you want blacks to turnout more for their benefit....OR FOR YOURS! Your interest as a liberal is threatened if blacks don't come out in strong numbers, because the democrats are not viable without the black vote. Its akin to a team sport like basketball. If you want to win and other starters are slacking off.......the person on the team trying to win will get pissed off by their lack of effort. That is how you come across. You are the player that wants the democrats to win, but you do not see blacks as doing their part to get the victory.....and hence you are pissed off at them.
> 
> The black players are not playing their hardest because their interest do not get paid the same. There is an old saying "why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free"? Blacks are not going to vote for republicans for the most part. Any novice political strategist would realize this. Hence, the Democrats do not offer blacks anything other than protection from Republicans.
> 
> We are not voting for something, in a vote for democrats, as much as we are voting against the republicans getting into office. However, blacks have realized that Democrats have shifted more to the right the last 50 years. Blacks are solidly left of center while democrats have moved more towards to the center......then you wonder why blacks do not show up to vote? This is a representative republic. Politicians are voted in to represent the interest of the people who voted. What democrats see as "black interest" is simply keeping out the republicans, while offering specific policies for other interest groups under the democratic umbrella. Here is the conundrum. Democrats cannot attract the white swing voters/independents if the party caters to much to black interest and rhetoric. Thus, the party has moved away from black interest in order to attract more white voters and then giving blacks "protection" from republicans instead of specific policies aimed out our interest and needs. Then you wonder why blacks are not turning out. Yes....blacks turned out for Obama because it was historic and it implicitly gave blacks hope that finally the party would address our interest....TOO. It did not happen though.....because he had to overcompensate away from black interest or whites would not have voted for him like they were.
> 
> All that being said, just how do you suppose black people complete your list? Things on that list requires social engineering and in order to have social engineering you need CONTROL of laws, the Media, the Schools etc. Society is socially engineered by creating laws and giving tax incentives and creating media programming to reflect a vision and direction for society. Blacks as 13% of the population cannot control laws, the media or the schools through the political process and we certainly do not have the money to buy the influence. Whites are the only demographic that has the numbers and dollars to shape laws, the media and schools and socially engineer the society based upon their interest and needs. Blacks do not have that ability. You can go to any black church on Sunday and hear the preacher telling blacks to step up and be fathers, stop the violence, etc, etc. Preaching it is not powerful enough to make it happen. It has to be socially engineered through laws, taxes and the media....which blacks do not have control over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made excellent points. This "list" is full of holes, but sealybobo won't shut up.
> 
> For example brother Ta Nehesi Coates pointed out several years ago that married black couples are having less kids. Not that blacks are just purposefully having kids out of wedlock. If married blacks had more children the issue of illegitimacy would not exist. After all this is the argument, that the majority of black children are born illegitimate. So then if the number of kids to married couples increased, the rate of children born illegitimately would decrease.  So how are we going to force married black couples to have more children?
> 
> This is one of the many holes in the argument made here by sealybobo. Yet he continues thinking he has some message we need to hear. He doesn't.
> 
> Your post hit the nail on the head relative to why blacks vote democratic and why we don't always turn out to vote. That's another hole in his argument. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....thank YOU!  It always amazes me how people who do not live in the community and who cannot empathize.....think that they know more about what our community needs and what are community hears than people living it. Most black people that are 30 or more years old was raised being told that we had to work twice as hard as whites to get the same things as whites. We were not told to not work hard, to have children out of wedlock, to not take school seriously, etc, etc. Obviously there are forces out of are control.....as the rate of white out of wedlock births has actually risen faster over the last 50 years than it has for blacks. The ship that we are in socially, morally and economically, called America, is sinking. Blacks are getting soaked a lot more because the legacy of racism, plus current racism, has us disproportionately on the lower deck. We are not in control of the ship.......yet he thinks we should be able to control our fate without the ability to control the ship. Whites have not figured it out either......or there rate of having kids out of wedlock would not have increased exponentially. While they are comforted by looking down at us......THEY ARE SINKING TOO. However, I guess as long as we as black people drown first.....they are satisfied because they come out superior by dying second....lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or black people who are not married could stop having so many kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, no matter how much this idiot gets shown that his assertions are not the way things are, he just keeps repeating them.
> 
> Worry about whites having kids who aren't married and shut the fuck up. You have been shown that those rates are growing faster than anyone else.
> 
> I don't understand how a group of people who have so many problems can ignore those problems then think they can lecture everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because my assertions aren't completely wrong.  AKIP basically told me that the black community already knows what they need to work on and they are working on it best they can.  I may disagree that this is the best they can but I at least can respect his response.  And I agree.  I just wish the message was pushed harder.  PSA's on TV and shit.  Billboards when you are driving down 96 or the Lodge.
> 
> Your fucking response was that there isn't a problem.  So either you are in denial or not being intellectually honest here.
Click to expand...


No, my response is that what YOU say is not the problem. Our problem is the lack of economic development, That's is a problem and we need to work on it. All you want is to hear somebody agree with your bullshit. Your message does not need to be pushed and you opinion on how we aren't working hard enough AKIP has strongly disagreed with. And  as you can see, he really doesn't agree with your assessment. Now do not try that dumb ass white boy tactic of this black guy agrees with me so I am right and you aren't bullshit. You assertions ARE completely wrong and that's the way it is.


----------



## IM2

vasuderatorrent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> A poor unemployed male marrying a poor unemployed female and raising their children does not pull the children out of poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but a poor full time employed male marrying a poor full time employed female is not considered poverty.  Minimum wage is $7.25 per hour.  40 hours a week is considered full time.  Between the two of them they would be earning $30,160.  This is not considered poverty.
> 
> There are lots of low paying jobs where I live.  Companies love hard workers willing to work for low wages. You are going to have a hard time convincing me.
> 
> I believe if a person will get married and get any job no matter how crappy it is then they are magically not living in poverty anymore. Yes. Marriage does breaks the cycle of poverty instantaneously.  By the way: Nice chart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boy now we have another one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we do.
Click to expand...


And that just means we have another fool who is completely wrong about the things that cause the problems in the black community. Besides rich people have kids out of wedlock so then your assessment dies right here,


----------



## vasuderatorrent

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> A poor unemployed male marrying a poor unemployed female and raising their children does not pull the children out of poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but a poor full time employed male marrying a poor full time employed female is not considered poverty.  Minimum wage is $7.25 per hour.  40 hours a week is considered full time.  Between the two of them they would be earning $30,160.  This is not considered poverty.
> 
> There are lots of low paying jobs where I live.  Companies love hard workers willing to work for low wages. You are going to have a hard time convincing me.
> 
> I believe if a person will get married and get any job no matter how crappy it is then they are magically not living in poverty anymore. Yes. Marriage does breaks the cycle of poverty instantaneously.  By the way: Nice chart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boy now we have another one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I think you are kidding yourself when you say you don't think fatherlessness is a problem in America.
> 
> The absence of fathers from the lives of children has drawn the attention of many respected world leaders, as well.  For example, Pope Francis has spoken about the problem of men whose obsession with their work, their hobbies, their marital problems or other pastimes causes them to “forget even the family, neglecting their children … not playing with (them), and not spending time with (them).”
> 
> Fathers’ parenting failures and absences have significant social costs as well as long-term inter-generational consequences.   As Pope Francis has warned, many of “[t]he transgressions of children and adolescents can be attributed to this neglect, to missing examples and authoritative guides in their daily life, the lack of closeness and love on the part of fathers.”
> 
> Yet fatherless in the U.S. remains at historic highs.  According to a U.S. Census Bureau chart found on The Heritage Foundation's familyfacts.org, over forty percent (40%) of all children born in American in 2010 were born to unwed mothers.  That means that from their birth, nearly half of all children are legally fatherless – with no father committed to them or to their families. For African-American children, the tragedy is even greater: 72.8 percent (72.8%) of Black children are born out of marriage.
> 
> The problem reduces but does not disappear as the child grows. Tragically, over one-quarter of all American children under age eighteen live with a single parent.  Another U.S. Census Bureau chart on The Heritage Foundation's familyfacts.org shows that most of them – 23.6 percent (23.6%) of all American children – are living with their mother only.  Only 68.9 percent (68.9%) of American children under age eighteen are living with both of their parents.
> 
> The relationship between fatherlessness and adolescent anti-social behavior and family structure has long been known.  The respected Dr. Urie Bronfenbrenner, in his book “Rebuilding the Nest: A New Commitment to the American Family,” reported that even after controlling for such factors as low income, “children growing up in single-parent households are at a greater risk for experiencing a variety of behavioral and educational problems, including … criminal acts.”
> 
> The Plague of Fatherlessness
Click to expand...


Let me give another example how marriage boosts your income further.

Single person asks for a raise. Boss will say no because he knows that the single person has to work. The boss might say yes but it his highly unlikely.

Married person asks for a raise. Boss will say yes because he has no idea how much money that employee's spouse has.  The married employee might quit if the boss denies the raise.  The boss might say no.  It can happen.  Let's work with the assumption that the boss says, "No".

Single person asks for a raise.  Boss says, "No".  The single person quits and finds another job. The single person has to get a job quick.

Married person asks for a raise. Boss says, "No".  The married person quits and lives on their spouses income for a while. The married person isn't in a hurry to take a job. The married person can wait for a high paying job.

This process can be repeatedly every 5-10 years for each spouse.  The potential of a married couple is more than double the potential of a single person.  The married person can negotiate so much more effectively than a single person.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

IM2 said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> A poor unemployed male marrying a poor unemployed female and raising their children does not pull the children out of poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but a poor full time employed male marrying a poor full time employed female is not considered poverty.  Minimum wage is $7.25 per hour.  40 hours a week is considered full time.  Between the two of them they would be earning $30,160.  This is not considered poverty.
> 
> There are lots of low paying jobs where I live.  Companies love hard workers willing to work for low wages. You are going to have a hard time convincing me.
> 
> I believe if a person will get married and get any job no matter how crappy it is then they are magically not living in poverty anymore. Yes. Marriage does breaks the cycle of poverty instantaneously.  By the way: Nice chart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boy now we have another one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that just means we have another fool who is completely wrong about the things that cause the problems in the black community. Besides rich people have kids out of wedlock so then your assessment dies right here,
Click to expand...


It happens.  Some people are wrong.  Some people are right.  It happens everywhere. Get used to it.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> A "black candidate" would no longer be historic. Blacks did not vote for Obama in high turnout because Obama was black, but rather, because he was Democrat and there had never been a black president . If he were a republican he would not have gotten more than 20% of the black vote (which debunks the claim that blacks voted for him because he is black). Now that we have had a black president, there is no reason to turn out any more so than if the candidate was white. Detroit has Mike Duggan as mayor. He will probably win the next Democratic Primary over Coleman Young Jr....who is black and the son of Detroit's first and most popular black mayor.  Its not about color of the candidate....but the color of the impact of the policies. Mike Duggan will get the majority of the black vote because they will associate the optics of the downtown turnaround and a solvent city government with the white mayor (its a false causation....however). Black Detroit just want things to get better......I know because I am an ex Detroiter.
> 
> The same thing is true nationally. We have always had to vote for white candidates so voting for whites is no big deal. We just want someone to address our issues in the degree that we experience them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detroiters did vote for skin color up until Mike Duggan.  They ALMOST voted out Kwami in his second run but because he was black and played the race card they gave him a second term.  Kwami used race to rally support so did Coleman Young.  Coleman young was constantly playing the race card.  Now before you say it I agree with you that he was fighting for Detroiters and against the racist white suburbs.  But they also played the race card a lot.  IMO.
> 
> I didn't know you were a former Detroiter.  Me too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again.....you know this how? If black people vote based upon skin color.....then it would not matter if the black person running is democrat or republican, they would get the same percentage of the black vote. Is that what you see happening?. Do blacks support Ben Carson? Does than not debunk your claims?
> 
> Black people vote their interest......PERIOD. If a white person can represent black interest and address them they will get more of the black vote than a black candidate like Ben Carson.  If Ben Carson ran against Mike Duggan.......Ben Carson would lose and not only is he black......but he is an ex Detroiter too.
> 
> IM2 is right. You don't know much about the black reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is all part of how whites assess a double standard on us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I give poor whites the exact same advice.  The problem with the black community is poverty.  I don't give blacks who are not in poverty any advice.  So no double standard.
> 
> Did I tell you about my moms sister who got knocked up by a shit head in high school?  No one did that back in the 60's.  She humiliated my grandfather.  Today what she did was no big deal.  And she didn't do a good job raising them.  So her daughter did it too.  She didn't do a good job raising him.  And he got some slut pregnant and we are trying to break the cycle by giving her the same advice I'm giving blacks living in poverty.  What's the problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did that n the 60's and before. The problem is that what you say is not the cause of things in  the black community..
Click to expand...

I know.  I just saw something that showed me black men are just as good if not better dads than whites and hispanics.  So even though I think fatherlessness is a big problem, I'm not going to say it's THE problem with the black community because that's a problem in every community.  So that doesn't explain why the black community is worse off.  I think you guys are right that the white racism has way more to do with everything than blacks being lazy or criminals.  What woke me up was the druggy they fired this week at work.  Why didn't they hire the nice black lady they interviewed?  Instead they hired the fat drug addict white girl.  And no one is saying, "boy that's the last time we hire a honkey".  Hard to tell black people they should be doing better when the ones that are trying have to deal with that.  

I told you I'm only trying to wrap my brain around this and figure it out.  I'll go back to arguing with you and not against you very soon.  You and AKIP have convinced me I'm wrong.  

But I still think you guys need to vote.  Did you see my post earlier about picking one black candidate and running him every 4 years for POTUS?  If blacks did this don't you think it would help?  Then the black party would gain a lot more power, money and influence just like the Green party is doing.  Same thing the tea party and libertarians are doing.  

Do you know Jill Stein and the Green Party got millions of dollars because of how many votes she got in the 2016 election?  

Green Party’s Jill Stein gets a financial boost, thanks to taxpayers

The federal fund — with $315 million now sitting in reserve — has gone largely untouched in the 2016 race, which still has 103 candidates reporting some level of financial activity, according to the Federal Election Commission.

The public financing law was passed during the Watergate era as a way to minimize the influence of moneyed interests in politics and give lesser-known candidates a fair shake, funded through a $3 voluntary checkoff on individual federal income tax returns. Candidates who agreed to limit their outside funding and met other requirements were eligible for tens of millions of dollars in taxpayer financing.

Why isn't there a Black Party?


----------



## sealybobo

Jill Stein: Why 5% for the Green Party is a win for America

Just 5 percent of the national vote for the Green Party Stein/Baraka ticket can be a true game-changer for American politics. It will qualify the Green Party for recognition as an official national party, and for federal funding in the 2020 presidential race proportional to the amount of votes received — at least $8 million to $10 million. It would also secure ballot access in a number of states that automatically grant ballot status if the presidential candidate receives anywhere from 1 percent to 5 percent of the vote (varying by state). It means the party can leap over the undemocratic barriers to ballot access for independent parties in many states, and help us lay the groundwork for a truly competitive challenge to the two-party system and the corporate rule it perpetuates.

Black people can get 5% of the vote.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> A poor unemployed male marrying a poor unemployed female and raising their children does not pull the children out of poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but a poor full time employed male marrying a poor full time employed female is not considered poverty.  Minimum wage is $7.25 per hour.  40 hours a week is considered full time.  Between the two of them they would be earning $30,160.  This is not considered poverty.
> 
> There are lots of low paying jobs where I live.  Companies love hard workers willing to work for low wages. You are going to have a hard time convincing me.
> 
> I believe if a person will get married and get any job no matter how crappy it is then they are magically not living in poverty anymore. Yes. Marriage does breaks the cycle of poverty instantaneously.  By the way: Nice chart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boy now we have another one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that just means we have another fool who is completely wrong about the things that cause the problems in the black community. Besides rich people have kids out of wedlock so then your assessment dies right here,
Click to expand...


Can't hurt to try and help.  I'm going to get off from my high paying job in 15 minutes and go play on the lake.  

To be honest, I don't give a fuck.  If you guys are happy I'm happy.  And if you say you're doing the best you can then I'm going to tell my racist white friends that you are doing the best you can.  I tried to help but honestly


----------



## sealybobo

vasuderatorrent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> A poor unemployed male marrying a poor unemployed female and raising their children does not pull the children out of poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but a poor full time employed male marrying a poor full time employed female is not considered poverty.  Minimum wage is $7.25 per hour.  40 hours a week is considered full time.  Between the two of them they would be earning $30,160.  This is not considered poverty.
> 
> There are lots of low paying jobs where I live.  Companies love hard workers willing to work for low wages. You are going to have a hard time convincing me.
> 
> I believe if a person will get married and get any job no matter how crappy it is then they are magically not living in poverty anymore. Yes. Marriage does breaks the cycle of poverty instantaneously.  By the way: Nice chart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boy now we have another one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I think you are kidding yourself when you say you don't think fatherlessness is a problem in America.
> 
> The absence of fathers from the lives of children has drawn the attention of many respected world leaders, as well.  For example, Pope Francis has spoken about the problem of men whose obsession with their work, their hobbies, their marital problems or other pastimes causes them to “forget even the family, neglecting their children … not playing with (them), and not spending time with (them).”
> 
> Fathers’ parenting failures and absences have significant social costs as well as long-term inter-generational consequences.   As Pope Francis has warned, many of “[t]he transgressions of children and adolescents can be attributed to this neglect, to missing examples and authoritative guides in their daily life, the lack of closeness and love on the part of fathers.”
> 
> Yet fatherless in the U.S. remains at historic highs.  According to a U.S. Census Bureau chart found on The Heritage Foundation's familyfacts.org, over forty percent (40%) of all children born in American in 2010 were born to unwed mothers.  That means that from their birth, nearly half of all children are legally fatherless – with no father committed to them or to their families. For African-American children, the tragedy is even greater: 72.8 percent (72.8%) of Black children are born out of marriage.
> 
> The problem reduces but does not disappear as the child grows. Tragically, over one-quarter of all American children under age eighteen live with a single parent.  Another U.S. Census Bureau chart on The Heritage Foundation's familyfacts.org shows that most of them – 23.6 percent (23.6%) of all American children – are living with their mother only.  Only 68.9 percent (68.9%) of American children under age eighteen are living with both of their parents.
> 
> The relationship between fatherlessness and adolescent anti-social behavior and family structure has long been known.  The respected Dr. Urie Bronfenbrenner, in his book “Rebuilding the Nest: A New Commitment to the American Family,” reported that even after controlling for such factors as low income, “children growing up in single-parent households are at a greater risk for experiencing a variety of behavioral and educational problems, including … criminal acts.”
> 
> The Plague of Fatherlessness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me give another example how marriage boosts your income further.
> 
> Single person asks for a raise. Boss will say no because he knows that the single person has to work. The boss might say yes but it his highly unlikely.
> 
> Married person asks for a raise. Boss will say yes because he has no idea how much money that employee's spouse has.  The married employee might quit if the boss denies the raise.  The boss might say no.  It can happen.  Let's work with the assumption that the boss says, "No".
> 
> Single person asks for a raise.  Boss says, "No".  The single person quits and finds another job. The single person has to get a job quick.
> 
> Married person asks for a raise. Boss says, "No".  The married person quits and lives on their spouses income for a while. The married person isn't in a hurry to take a job. The married person can wait for a high paying job.
> 
> This process can be repeatedly every 5-10 years for each spouse.  The potential of a married couple is more than double the potential of a single person.  The married person can negotiate so much more effectively than a single person.
Click to expand...


Everyone at work knows my home and car are paid off.  I bet that affects how big my raises are.  Those sons of bitches.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> The other thing you are arguing is that it isn't their fault.  I can agree somewhat with that but show me any person no matter what color they are and I can help them succeed and achieve in life.  If I were their father and they took my advice, they'd be fine.  Take the little baby who was just born in the hood to a poor single mom.  She's on welfare and the father isn't around.  To me this is the hardest situation for an American to be in.  The schools suck, the parents of their friends suck, high crime, no social programs, no sports, no afterschool activities, no one telling them to do their homework.  So what does this person have to do to succeed?  You're saying there is nothing they should do that they are doomed to fail.  That the deck is stacked against them.  So you have victim mentality.  Well what can whitey do for this kid?  Better schools, safer neighborhoods, hire their mom so she can afford to raise a child, etc.  I agree with all that.  But what if they government doesn't do any of those things.  You still have to worry about your kid.  So my advice would be move?  Make sure your kid is one of the kids who are actually studying and taking school seriously?  Be more strict?  I know its not an easy fix but it is fixable.



I argue this on the basis of being black and my experience of what white racism does to you. You can't help anyone succeed in life if you don't know what the cause of the problem is. I have helped people. I am not saying their is nothing they can do, I am saying that racism is a problem and I show them how to fight the things that hurt them internally because of racism and how to battle through those feelings created by white racism. You can't do that because you don't have a clue that such things happen.

You know nothing about me son. The fact is that the deck is stacked against us but that we can beat the stack. Your dumb ass has assumed things because I don't see your idiotic opinions as a solution. You are the one talking abut giving up.  Move, that's your solution. You're poor and you have no money but if you  just move everything I going to be better. And I say we don't have to move but we do have to fight whoever we must fight and make demands to whoever we must make demands to until they do what is right. Now just exactly who is the one with the victim mentality dumb ass?

You have zero clue of the black family when you start taking all that shit you talk. What is so irritating about you is that you won't shut the fuck up when you have been shown that you are talking a bunch of  bullshit. Don't tell us what we need to do white boy, work on your own people. Work harder to end white racism. Work harder to stop mass shootings.  Work harder to stop sexually abusing your children. Work harder to stop opioids, meth and prescription drug addictions. Work harder to end white controlled organized  crime. Work harder to stop white men from robbing peoples retirement accounts, creating ponzi schemes and other financial scams which rob people of billions annually.  You whites need to work harder to do these things, because you haven't worked hard enough, I fact you have done no work at all, yet you think you can tell somebody else how they aren't working hard enough in your opinion. Work harder to reduce your own illegitimate birth rates that are actually growing faster than ours and has been for several decades. Work harder to reduce  crime in white communities because it's higher that ours and you guys have not worked on it for years. Work Harder to stop whites from bringing drugs and guns into non white communities and selling them. You want to talk about working harder? You do these things and we'll take care of what we need to do.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> A poor unemployed male marrying a poor unemployed female and raising their children does not pull the children out of poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but a poor full time employed male marrying a poor full time employed female is not considered poverty.  Minimum wage is $7.25 per hour.  40 hours a week is considered full time.  Between the two of them they would be earning $30,160.  This is not considered poverty.
> 
> There are lots of low paying jobs where I live.  Companies love hard workers willing to work for low wages. You are going to have a hard time convincing me.
> 
> I believe if a person will get married and get any job no matter how crappy it is then they are magically not living in poverty anymore. Yes. Marriage does breaks the cycle of poverty instantaneously.  By the way: Nice chart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boy now we have another one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that just means we have another fool who is completely wrong about the things that cause the problems in the black community. Besides rich people have kids out of wedlock so then your assessment dies right here,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't hurt to try and help.  I'm going to get off from my high paying job in 15 minutes and go play on the lake.
> 
> To be honest, I don't give a fuck.  If you guys are happy I'm happy.  And if you say you're doing the best you can then I'm going to tell my racist white friends that you are doing the best you can.  I tried to help but honestly
Click to expand...


You done nothing to help. You've run your mouth speaking a bunch of bullshit. And exactly what is you going to tell your white friends going to do?

OBTW, I own my home and car too.


----------



## IM2

vasuderatorrent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> A poor unemployed male marrying a poor unemployed female and raising their children does not pull the children out of poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but a poor full time employed male marrying a poor full time employed female is not considered poverty.  Minimum wage is $7.25 per hour.  40 hours a week is considered full time.  Between the two of them they would be earning $30,160.  This is not considered poverty.
> 
> There are lots of low paying jobs where I live.  Companies love hard workers willing to work for low wages. You are going to have a hard time convincing me.
> 
> I believe if a person will get married and get any job no matter how crappy it is then they are magically not living in poverty anymore. Yes. Marriage does breaks the cycle of poverty instantaneously.  By the way: Nice chart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boy now we have another one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I think you are kidding yourself when you say you don't think fatherlessness is a problem in America.
> 
> The absence of fathers from the lives of children has drawn the attention of many respected world leaders, as well.  For example, Pope Francis has spoken about the problem of men whose obsession with their work, their hobbies, their marital problems or other pastimes causes them to “forget even the family, neglecting their children … not playing with (them), and not spending time with (them).”
> 
> Fathers’ parenting failures and absences have significant social costs as well as long-term inter-generational consequences.   As Pope Francis has warned, many of “[t]he transgressions of children and adolescents can be attributed to this neglect, to missing examples and authoritative guides in their daily life, the lack of closeness and love on the part of fathers.”
> 
> Yet fatherless in the U.S. remains at historic highs.  According to a U.S. Census Bureau chart found on The Heritage Foundation's familyfacts.org, over forty percent (40%) of all children born in American in 2010 were born to unwed mothers.  That means that from their birth, nearly half of all children are legally fatherless – with no father committed to them or to their families. For African-American children, the tragedy is even greater: 72.8 percent (72.8%) of Black children are born out of marriage.
> 
> The problem reduces but does not disappear as the child grows. Tragically, over one-quarter of all American children under age eighteen live with a single parent.  Another U.S. Census Bureau chart on The Heritage Foundation's familyfacts.org shows that most of them – 23.6 percent (23.6%) of all American children – are living with their mother only.  Only 68.9 percent (68.9%) of American children under age eighteen are living with both of their parents.
> 
> The relationship between fatherlessness and adolescent anti-social behavior and family structure has long been known.  The respected Dr. Urie Bronfenbrenner, in his book “Rebuilding the Nest: A New Commitment to the American Family,” reported that even after controlling for such factors as low income, “children growing up in single-parent households are at a greater risk for experiencing a variety of behavioral and educational problems, including … criminal acts.”
> 
> The Plague of Fatherlessness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me give another example how marriage boosts your income further.
> 
> Single person asks for a raise. Boss will say no because he knows that the single person has to work. The boss might say yes but it his highly unlikely.
> 
> Married person asks for a raise. Boss will say yes because he has no idea how much money that employee's spouse has.  The married employee might quit if the boss denies the raise.  The boss might say no.  It can happen.  Let's work with the assumption that the boss says, "No".
> 
> Single person asks for a raise.  Boss says, "No".  The single person quits and finds another job. The single person has to get a job quick.
> 
> Married person asks for a raise. Boss says, "No".  The married person quits and lives on their spouses income for a while. The married person isn't in a hurry to take a job. The married person can wait for a high paying job.
> 
> This process can be repeatedly every 5-10 years for each spouse.  The potential of a married couple is more than double the potential of a single person.  The married person can negotiate so much more effectively than a single person.
Click to expand...


Yawn!


----------



## IM2

vasuderatorrent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> A poor unemployed male marrying a poor unemployed female and raising their children does not pull the children out of poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but a poor full time employed male marrying a poor full time employed female is not considered poverty.  Minimum wage is $7.25 per hour.  40 hours a week is considered full time.  Between the two of them they would be earning $30,160.  This is not considered poverty.
> 
> There are lots of low paying jobs where I live.  Companies love hard workers willing to work for low wages. You are going to have a hard time convincing me.
> 
> I believe if a person will get married and get any job no matter how crappy it is then they are magically not living in poverty anymore. Yes. Marriage does breaks the cycle of poverty instantaneously.  By the way: Nice chart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boy now we have another one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that just means we have another fool who is completely wrong about the things that cause the problems in the black community. Besides rich people have kids out of wedlock so then your assessment dies right here,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It happens.  Some people are wrong.  Some people are right.  It happens everywhere. Get used to it.
Click to expand...


Yep and you are wrong and I am right. Get used to it.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Detroiters did vote for skin color up until Mike Duggan.  They ALMOST voted out Kwami in his second run but because he was black and played the race card they gave him a second term.  Kwami used race to rally support so did Coleman Young.  Coleman young was constantly playing the race card.  Now before you say it I agree with you that he was fighting for Detroiters and against the racist white suburbs.  But they also played the race card a lot.  IMO.
> 
> I didn't know you were a former Detroiter.  Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again.....you know this how? If black people vote based upon skin color.....then it would not matter if the black person running is democrat or republican, they would get the same percentage of the black vote. Is that what you see happening?. Do blacks support Ben Carson? Does than not debunk your claims?
> 
> Black people vote their interest......PERIOD. If a white person can represent black interest and address them they will get more of the black vote than a black candidate like Ben Carson.  If Ben Carson ran against Mike Duggan.......Ben Carson would lose and not only is he black......but he is an ex Detroiter too.
> 
> IM2 is right. You don't know much about the black reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is all part of how whites assess a double standard on us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I give poor whites the exact same advice.  The problem with the black community is poverty.  I don't give blacks who are not in poverty any advice.  So no double standard.
> 
> Did I tell you about my moms sister who got knocked up by a shit head in high school?  No one did that back in the 60's.  She humiliated my grandfather.  Today what she did was no big deal.  And she didn't do a good job raising them.  So her daughter did it too.  She didn't do a good job raising him.  And he got some slut pregnant and we are trying to break the cycle by giving her the same advice I'm giving blacks living in poverty.  What's the problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did that n the 60's and before. The problem is that what you say is not the cause of things in  the black community..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know.  I just saw something that showed me black men are just as good if not better dads than whites and hispanics.  So even though I think fatherlessness is a big problem, I'm not going to say it's THE problem with the black community because that's a problem in every community.  So that doesn't explain why the black community is worse off.  I think you guys are right that the white racism has way more to do with everything than blacks being lazy or criminals.  What woke me up was the druggy they fired this week at work.  Why didn't they hire the nice black lady they interviewed?  Instead they hired the fat drug addict white girl.  And no one is saying, "boy that's the last time we hire a honkey".  Hard to tell black people they should be doing better when the ones that are trying have to deal with that.
> 
> I told you I'm only trying to wrap my brain around this and figure it out.  I'll go back to arguing with you and not against you very soon.  You and AKIP have convinced me I'm wrong.
> 
> But I still think you guys need to vote.  Did you see my post earlier about picking one black candidate and running him every 4 years for POTUS?  If blacks did this don't you think it would help?  Then the black party would gain a lot more power, money and influence just like the Green party is doing.  Same thing the tea party and libertarians are doing.
> 
> Do you know Jill Stein and the Green Party got millions of dollars because of how many votes she got in the 2016 election?
> 
> Green Party’s Jill Stein gets a financial boost, thanks to taxpayers
> 
> The federal fund — with $315 million now sitting in reserve — has gone largely untouched in the 2016 race, which still has 103 candidates reporting some level of financial activity, according to the Federal Election Commission.
> 
> The public financing law was passed during the Watergate era as a way to minimize the influence of moneyed interests in politics and give lesser-known candidates a fair shake, funded through a $3 voluntary checkoff on individual federal income tax returns. Candidates who agreed to limit their outside funding and met other requirements were eligible for tens of millions of dollars in taxpayer financing.
> 
> Why isn't there a Black Party?
Click to expand...


What you need to do is just shut up and listen. Whites don't vote. Go lecture them.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but a poor full time employed male marrying a poor full time employed female is not considered poverty.  Minimum wage is $7.25 per hour.  40 hours a week is considered full time.  Between the two of them they would be earning $30,160.  This is not considered poverty.
> 
> There are lots of low paying jobs where I live.  Companies love hard workers willing to work for low wages. You are going to have a hard time convincing me.
> 
> I believe if a person will get married and get any job no matter how crappy it is then they are magically not living in poverty anymore. Yes. Marriage does breaks the cycle of poverty instantaneously.  By the way: Nice chart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy now we have another one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that just means we have another fool who is completely wrong about the things that cause the problems in the black community. Besides rich people have kids out of wedlock so then your assessment dies right here,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It happens.  Some people are wrong.  Some people are right.  It happens everywhere. Get used to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep and you are wrong and I am right. Get used to it.
Click to expand...

I just heard a story on NPR about the Detroit 60 riots. Johnson had a fact finding on what's wrong with the black community. They found the problem was whites and Johnson didn't release those findings.

Blacks were making great gains the first ten years after the civil rights the Reaganomics and sending jobs overseas set us all back. I apologize.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

sealybobo said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> A poor unemployed male marrying a poor unemployed female and raising their children does not pull the children out of poverty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but a poor full time employed male marrying a poor full time employed female is not considered poverty.  Minimum wage is $7.25 per hour.  40 hours a week is considered full time.  Between the two of them they would be earning $30,160.  This is not considered poverty.
> 
> There are lots of low paying jobs where I live.  Companies love hard workers willing to work for low wages. You are going to have a hard time convincing me.
> 
> I believe if a person will get married and get any job no matter how crappy it is then they are magically not living in poverty anymore. Yes. Marriage does breaks the cycle of poverty instantaneously.  By the way: Nice chart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boy now we have another one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I think you are kidding yourself when you say you don't think fatherlessness is a problem in America.
> 
> The absence of fathers from the lives of children has drawn the attention of many respected world leaders, as well.  For example, Pope Francis has spoken about the problem of men whose obsession with their work, their hobbies, their marital problems or other pastimes causes them to “forget even the family, neglecting their children … not playing with (them), and not spending time with (them).”
> 
> Fathers’ parenting failures and absences have significant social costs as well as long-term inter-generational consequences.   As Pope Francis has warned, many of “[t]he transgressions of children and adolescents can be attributed to this neglect, to missing examples and authoritative guides in their daily life, the lack of closeness and love on the part of fathers.”
> 
> Yet fatherless in the U.S. remains at historic highs.  According to a U.S. Census Bureau chart found on The Heritage Foundation's familyfacts.org, over forty percent (40%) of all children born in American in 2010 were born to unwed mothers.  That means that from their birth, nearly half of all children are legally fatherless – with no father committed to them or to their families. For African-American children, the tragedy is even greater: 72.8 percent (72.8%) of Black children are born out of marriage.
> 
> The problem reduces but does not disappear as the child grows. Tragically, over one-quarter of all American children under age eighteen live with a single parent.  Another U.S. Census Bureau chart on The Heritage Foundation's familyfacts.org shows that most of them – 23.6 percent (23.6%) of all American children – are living with their mother only.  Only 68.9 percent (68.9%) of American children under age eighteen are living with both of their parents.
> 
> The relationship between fatherlessness and adolescent anti-social behavior and family structure has long been known.  The respected Dr. Urie Bronfenbrenner, in his book “Rebuilding the Nest: A New Commitment to the American Family,” reported that even after controlling for such factors as low income, “children growing up in single-parent households are at a greater risk for experiencing a variety of behavioral and educational problems, including … criminal acts.”
> 
> The Plague of Fatherlessness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me give another example how marriage boosts your income further.
> 
> Single person asks for a raise. Boss will say no because he knows that the single person has to work. The boss might say yes but it his highly unlikely.
> 
> Married person asks for a raise. Boss will say yes because he has no idea how much money that employee's spouse has.  The married employee might quit if the boss denies the raise.  The boss might say no.  It can happen.  Let's work with the assumption that the boss says, "No".
> 
> Single person asks for a raise.  Boss says, "No".  The single person quits and finds another job. The single person has to get a job quick.
> 
> Married person asks for a raise. Boss says, "No".  The married person quits and lives on their spouses income for a while. The married person isn't in a hurry to take a job. The married person can wait for a high paying job.
> 
> This process can be repeatedly every 5-10 years for each spouse.  The potential of a married couple is more than double the potential of a single person.  The married person can negotiate so much more effectively than a single person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone at work knows my home and car are paid off.  I bet that affects how big my raises are.  Those sons of bitches.
Click to expand...


It does give you an advantage.  When you ask for a raise they know you are capable of leaving.

If you already overpaid they may be glad you are leaving.  Being in a strong financial position does make it easier to obtain a higher paying job.  It sounds unfair but that is how the game is played.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

IM2 said:


> we do have to fight whoever we must fight and make demands to whoever we must make demands



That sounds like a terrible way to approach a job interview. Bosses don't like to hire people that want to fight with them.  They prefer to hire people that will kiss their ass.  Trust me.  It works.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

IM2 said:


> Work harder to end white racism.



Whites don't have a problem with racism. Whites aren't going to lift a finger to end white racism. White people don't care about it at all.  They are too self absorbed in their life of luxury to waste their time thinking about other problems.


----------



## IM2

vasuderatorrent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> we do have to fight whoever we must fight and make demands to whoever we must make demands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a terrible way to approach a job interview. Bosses don't like to hire people that want to fight with them.  They prefer to hire people that will kiss their ass.  Trust me.  It works.
Click to expand...


I am not taking about a job interview.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy now we have another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that just means we have another fool who is completely wrong about the things that cause the problems in the black community. Besides rich people have kids out of wedlock so then your assessment dies right here,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It happens.  Some people are wrong.  Some people are right.  It happens everywhere. Get used to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep and you are wrong and I am right. Get used to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just heard a story on NPR about the Detroit 60 riots. Johnson had a fact finding on what's wrong with the black community. They found the problem was whites and Johnson didn't release those findings.
> 
> Blacks were making great gains the first ten years after the civil rights the Reaganomics and sending jobs overseas set us all back. I apologize.
Click to expand...


Yes most of us blacks know about the Kerner commission findings. Just like there are all other kinds of things we know about that have created the issues we are talking about now that are not fatherless homes.


----------



## IM2

vasuderatorrent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Work harder to end white racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don't have a problem with racism. Whites aren't going to lift a finger to end white racism. White people don't care about it at all.  They are too self absorbed in their life of luxury to waste their time thinking about other problems.
Click to expand...


Well if whites don't work harder to end white racism, they are in for hard times when they become a minority in the upcoming years.


----------



## IM2

vasuderatorrent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but a poor full time employed male marrying a poor full time employed female is not considered poverty.  Minimum wage is $7.25 per hour.  40 hours a week is considered full time.  Between the two of them they would be earning $30,160.  This is not considered poverty.
> 
> There are lots of low paying jobs where I live.  Companies love hard workers willing to work for low wages. You are going to have a hard time convincing me.
> 
> I believe if a person will get married and get any job no matter how crappy it is then they are magically not living in poverty anymore. Yes. Marriage does breaks the cycle of poverty instantaneously.  By the way: Nice chart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy now we have another one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I think you are kidding yourself when you say you don't think fatherlessness is a problem in America.
> 
> The absence of fathers from the lives of children has drawn the attention of many respected world leaders, as well.  For example, Pope Francis has spoken about the problem of men whose obsession with their work, their hobbies, their marital problems or other pastimes causes them to “forget even the family, neglecting their children … not playing with (them), and not spending time with (them).”
> 
> Fathers’ parenting failures and absences have significant social costs as well as long-term inter-generational consequences.   As Pope Francis has warned, many of “[t]he transgressions of children and adolescents can be attributed to this neglect, to missing examples and authoritative guides in their daily life, the lack of closeness and love on the part of fathers.”
> 
> Yet fatherless in the U.S. remains at historic highs.  According to a U.S. Census Bureau chart found on The Heritage Foundation's familyfacts.org, over forty percent (40%) of all children born in American in 2010 were born to unwed mothers.  That means that from their birth, nearly half of all children are legally fatherless – with no father committed to them or to their families. For African-American children, the tragedy is even greater: 72.8 percent (72.8%) of Black children are born out of marriage.
> 
> The problem reduces but does not disappear as the child grows. Tragically, over one-quarter of all American children under age eighteen live with a single parent.  Another U.S. Census Bureau chart on The Heritage Foundation's familyfacts.org shows that most of them – 23.6 percent (23.6%) of all American children – are living with their mother only.  Only 68.9 percent (68.9%) of American children under age eighteen are living with both of their parents.
> 
> The relationship between fatherlessness and adolescent anti-social behavior and family structure has long been known.  The respected Dr. Urie Bronfenbrenner, in his book “Rebuilding the Nest: A New Commitment to the American Family,” reported that even after controlling for such factors as low income, “children growing up in single-parent households are at a greater risk for experiencing a variety of behavioral and educational problems, including … criminal acts.”
> 
> The Plague of Fatherlessness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me give another example how marriage boosts your income further.
> 
> Single person asks for a raise. Boss will say no because he knows that the single person has to work. The boss might say yes but it his highly unlikely.
> 
> Married person asks for a raise. Boss will say yes because he has no idea how much money that employee's spouse has.  The married employee might quit if the boss denies the raise.  The boss might say no.  It can happen.  Let's work with the assumption that the boss says, "No".
> 
> Single person asks for a raise.  Boss says, "No".  The single person quits and finds another job. The single person has to get a job quick.
> 
> Married person asks for a raise. Boss says, "No".  The married person quits and lives on their spouses income for a while. The married person isn't in a hurry to take a job. The married person can wait for a high paying job.
> 
> This process can be repeatedly every 5-10 years for each spouse.  The potential of a married couple is more than double the potential of a single person.  The married person can negotiate so much more effectively than a single person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone at work knows my home and car are paid off.  I bet that affects how big my raises are.  Those sons of bitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does give you an advantage.  When you ask for a raise they know you are capable of leaving.
> 
> If you already overpaid they may be glad you are leaving.  Being in a strong financial position does make it easier to obtain a higher paying job.  It sounds unfair but that is how the game is played.
Click to expand...


I know how the game is played. I've employed people and given raises as well as been the one asking for the raise. Being married does not give you a stronger bargaining position.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

yes it does


----------



## IM2

vasuderatorrent said:


> yes it does



Like I said, it does not.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

IM2 said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy now we have another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think you are kidding yourself when you say you don't think fatherlessness is a problem in America.
> 
> The absence of fathers from the lives of children has drawn the attention of many respected world leaders, as well.  For example, Pope Francis has spoken about the problem of men whose obsession with their work, their hobbies, their marital problems or other pastimes causes them to “forget even the family, neglecting their children … not playing with (them), and not spending time with (them).”
> 
> Fathers’ parenting failures and absences have significant social costs as well as long-term inter-generational consequences.   As Pope Francis has warned, many of “[t]he transgressions of children and adolescents can be attributed to this neglect, to missing examples and authoritative guides in their daily life, the lack of closeness and love on the part of fathers.”
> 
> Yet fatherless in the U.S. remains at historic highs.  According to a U.S. Census Bureau chart found on The Heritage Foundation's familyfacts.org, over forty percent (40%) of all children born in American in 2010 were born to unwed mothers.  That means that from their birth, nearly half of all children are legally fatherless – with no father committed to them or to their families. For African-American children, the tragedy is even greater: 72.8 percent (72.8%) of Black children are born out of marriage.
> 
> The problem reduces but does not disappear as the child grows. Tragically, over one-quarter of all American children under age eighteen live with a single parent.  Another U.S. Census Bureau chart on The Heritage Foundation's familyfacts.org shows that most of them – 23.6 percent (23.6%) of all American children – are living with their mother only.  Only 68.9 percent (68.9%) of American children under age eighteen are living with both of their parents.
> 
> The relationship between fatherlessness and adolescent anti-social behavior and family structure has long been known.  The respected Dr. Urie Bronfenbrenner, in his book “Rebuilding the Nest: A New Commitment to the American Family,” reported that even after controlling for such factors as low income, “children growing up in single-parent households are at a greater risk for experiencing a variety of behavioral and educational problems, including … criminal acts.”
> 
> The Plague of Fatherlessness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me give another example how marriage boosts your income further.
> 
> Single person asks for a raise. Boss will say no because he knows that the single person has to work. The boss might say yes but it his highly unlikely.
> 
> Married person asks for a raise. Boss will say yes because he has no idea how much money that employee's spouse has.  The married employee might quit if the boss denies the raise.  The boss might say no.  It can happen.  Let's work with the assumption that the boss says, "No".
> 
> Single person asks for a raise.  Boss says, "No".  The single person quits and finds another job. The single person has to get a job quick.
> 
> Married person asks for a raise. Boss says, "No".  The married person quits and lives on their spouses income for a while. The married person isn't in a hurry to take a job. The married person can wait for a high paying job.
> 
> This process can be repeatedly every 5-10 years for each spouse.  The potential of a married couple is more than double the potential of a single person.  The married person can negotiate so much more effectively than a single person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone at work knows my home and car are paid off.  I bet that affects how big my raises are.  Those sons of bitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does give you an advantage.  When you ask for a raise they know you are capable of leaving.
> 
> If you already overpaid they may be glad you are leaving.  Being in a strong financial position does make it easier to obtain a higher paying job.  It sounds unfair but that is how the game is played.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know how the game is played. I've employed people and given raises as well as been the one asking for the raise. Being married does not give you a stronger bargaining position.
Click to expand...


I guess I am wrong again.  Let me try to explain how I came to that conclusion.

Employees want to receive the highest wage possible.  Employers want to pay the lowest wage possible.

If an employer wants to keep the employee then he has to pay the employee adequately.

If a person asks for a raise there is no reason to give them a raise. It costs the employer more money. The inclination is to say, "Hell no! Get back to work." The employer has to stop and think. "Is this good employee going to leave me?" "Do I care if this employee leaves?" If the employer doesn't care if the employee leaves or not then the employer will deny the raise without much discussion. If the employer wants to keep the employee then he has to decide whether that employee will leave or not.

That is why I think married people have more of an advantage.

The single person will not leave.  They will just cry that they didn't get the raise then they will continue working at their current wage. It is safe for the employer to deny the raise for the single person.

The married person could leave or they might stay. The employer is taking a little bit of a risk by denying a raise to the married person. They could go home and live off of their spouses income for a long period of time.  The single person doesn't have that luxury.

Employees want to receive the highest wage possible. Employers want to pay the lowest wage possible.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

IM2 said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, it does not.
Click to expand...


Are you talking about a single man or a single woman?  There are more women in poverty than men.  I can entertain the argument that single men might have an advantage over married men. I'm not saying they do but I'd entertain the argument. If you tell me that single women have an advantage over married women then you are smoking a lot of illegal substances and I probably don't need to listen to anything you say on any subject.


----------



## sealybobo

vasuderatorrent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think you are kidding yourself when you say you don't think fatherlessness is a problem in America.
> 
> The absence of fathers from the lives of children has drawn the attention of many respected world leaders, as well.  For example, Pope Francis has spoken about the problem of men whose obsession with their work, their hobbies, their marital problems or other pastimes causes them to “forget even the family, neglecting their children … not playing with (them), and not spending time with (them).”
> 
> Fathers’ parenting failures and absences have significant social costs as well as long-term inter-generational consequences.   As Pope Francis has warned, many of “[t]he transgressions of children and adolescents can be attributed to this neglect, to missing examples and authoritative guides in their daily life, the lack of closeness and love on the part of fathers.”
> 
> Yet fatherless in the U.S. remains at historic highs.  According to a U.S. Census Bureau chart found on The Heritage Foundation's familyfacts.org, over forty percent (40%) of all children born in American in 2010 were born to unwed mothers.  That means that from their birth, nearly half of all children are legally fatherless – with no father committed to them or to their families. For African-American children, the tragedy is even greater: 72.8 percent (72.8%) of Black children are born out of marriage.
> 
> The problem reduces but does not disappear as the child grows. Tragically, over one-quarter of all American children under age eighteen live with a single parent.  Another U.S. Census Bureau chart on The Heritage Foundation's familyfacts.org shows that most of them – 23.6 percent (23.6%) of all American children – are living with their mother only.  Only 68.9 percent (68.9%) of American children under age eighteen are living with both of their parents.
> 
> The relationship between fatherlessness and adolescent anti-social behavior and family structure has long been known.  The respected Dr. Urie Bronfenbrenner, in his book “Rebuilding the Nest: A New Commitment to the American Family,” reported that even after controlling for such factors as low income, “children growing up in single-parent households are at a greater risk for experiencing a variety of behavioral and educational problems, including … criminal acts.”
> 
> The Plague of Fatherlessness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me give another example how marriage boosts your income further.
> 
> Single person asks for a raise. Boss will say no because he knows that the single person has to work. The boss might say yes but it his highly unlikely.
> 
> Married person asks for a raise. Boss will say yes because he has no idea how much money that employee's spouse has.  The married employee might quit if the boss denies the raise.  The boss might say no.  It can happen.  Let's work with the assumption that the boss says, "No".
> 
> Single person asks for a raise.  Boss says, "No".  The single person quits and finds another job. The single person has to get a job quick.
> 
> Married person asks for a raise. Boss says, "No".  The married person quits and lives on their spouses income for a while. The married person isn't in a hurry to take a job. The married person can wait for a high paying job.
> 
> This process can be repeatedly every 5-10 years for each spouse.  The potential of a married couple is more than double the potential of a single person.  The married person can negotiate so much more effectively than a single person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone at work knows my home and car are paid off.  I bet that affects how big my raises are.  Those sons of bitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does give you an advantage.  When you ask for a raise they know you are capable of leaving.
> 
> If you already overpaid they may be glad you are leaving.  Being in a strong financial position does make it easier to obtain a higher paying job.  It sounds unfair but that is how the game is played.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know how the game is played. I've employed people and given raises as well as been the one asking for the raise. Being married does not give you a stronger bargaining position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess I am wrong again.  Let me try to explain how I came to that conclusion.
> 
> Employees want to receive the highest wage possible.  Employers want to pay the lowest wage possible.
> 
> If an employer wants to keep the employee then he has to pay the employee adequately.
> 
> If a person asks for a raise there is no reason to give them a raise. It costs the employer more money. The inclination is to say, "Hell no! Get back to work." The employer has to stop and think. "Is this good employee going to leave me?" "Do I care if this employee leaves?" If the employer doesn't care if the employee leaves or not then the employer will deny the raise without much discussion. If the employer wants to keep the employee then he has to decide whether that employee will leave or not.
> 
> That is why I think married people have more of an advantage.
> 
> The single person will not leave.  They will just cry that they didn't get the raise then they will continue working at their current wage. It is safe for the employer to deny the raise for the single person.
> 
> The married person could leave or they might stay. The employer is taking a little bit of a risk by denying a raise to the married person. They could go home and live off of their spouses income for a long period of time.  The single person doesn't have that luxury.
> 
> Employees want to receive the highest wage possible. Employers want to pay the lowest wage possible.
Click to expand...

Ridiculous for many reasons. A married person has more bills and needs the two incomes. People are relying on them. I'm single I'll just leave. Nothing tieing me down.


----------



## sealybobo

vasuderatorrent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, it does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you talking about a single man or a single woman?  There are more women in poverty than men.  I can entertain the argument that single men might have an advantage over married men. I'm not saying they do but I'd entertain the argument. If you tell me that single women have an advantage over married women then you are smoking a lot of illegal substances and I probably don't need to listen to anything you say on any subject.
Click to expand...

You are wrong!!! My brother turned down the vp position because he has a family. They ended up going with this woman who has no kids. No woman with kids could or would take that job unless they don't want to see them for four years.

Single men and women are more dedicated to their careers. We don't run out the door at 5. We don't call in sick as often or have to leave early to pick up the kids.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

sealybobo said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, it does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you talking about a single man or a single woman?  There are more women in poverty than men.  I can entertain the argument that single men might have an advantage over married men. I'm not saying they do but I'd entertain the argument. If you tell me that single women have an advantage over married women then you are smoking a lot of illegal substances and I probably don't need to listen to anything you say on any subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong!!! My brother turned down the vp position because he has a family. They ended up going with this woman who has no kids. No woman with kids could or would take that job unless they don't want to see them for four years.
> 
> Single men and women are more dedicated to their careers. We don't run out the door at 5. We don't call in sick as often or have to leave early to pick up the kids.
Click to expand...


I'm open to hear arguments that single men as a whole are less likely to live in poverty than single men. I'm still not convinced but I give credibility to your argument. It is pretty strong.

You are high on cocaine if you expect me to believe single women as a whole are less likely to live in poverty than married women as a whole.

There is a huge hole in your argument though that you might not have noticed.  Your brother was offered the vp position.


----------



## IM2

vasuderatorrent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, it does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you talking about a single man or a single woman?  There are more women in poverty than men.  I can entertain the argument that single men might have an advantage over married men. I'm not saying they do but I'd entertain the argument. If you tell me that single women have an advantage over married women then you are smoking a lot of illegal substances and I probably don't need to listen to anything you say on any subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong!!! My brother turned down the vp position because he has a family. They ended up going with this woman who has no kids. No woman with kids could or would take that job unless they don't want to see them for four years.
> 
> Single men and women are more dedicated to their careers. We don't run out the door at 5. We don't call in sick as often or have to leave early to pick up the kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm open to hear arguments that single men as a whole are less likely to live in poverty than single men. I'm still not convinced but I give credibility to your argument. It is pretty strong.
> 
> You are high on cocaine if you expect me to believe single women as a whole are less likely to live in poverty than married women as a whole.
> 
> There is a huge hole in your argument though that you might not have noticed.  Your brother was offered the vp position.
Click to expand...


But marriage would not be why single women would be more apt to live in poverty. Sexism would be the primary cause.


----------



## IM2

vasuderatorrent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, it does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you talking about a single man or a single woman?  There are more women in poverty than men.  I can entertain the argument that single men might have an advantage over married men. I'm not saying they do but I'd entertain the argument. If you tell me that single women have an advantage over married women then you are smoking a lot of illegal substances and I probably don't need to listen to anything you say on any subject.
Click to expand...


You don't factor in sexism and this is the major problem white men have specifically. You want to pretend all else is the same when they are not. So really you are the one no one needs to listen to.


----------



## sealybobo

vasuderatorrent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, it does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you talking about a single man or a single woman?  There are more women in poverty than men.  I can entertain the argument that single men might have an advantage over married men. I'm not saying they do but I'd entertain the argument. If you tell me that single women have an advantage over married women then you are smoking a lot of illegal substances and I probably don't need to listen to anything you say on any subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong!!! My brother turned down the vp position because he has a family. They ended up going with this woman who has no kids. No woman with kids could or would take that job unless they don't want to see them for four years.
> 
> Single men and women are more dedicated to their careers. We don't run out the door at 5. We don't call in sick as often or have to leave early to pick up the kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm open to hear arguments that single men as a whole are less likely to live in poverty than single men. I'm still not convinced but I give credibility to your argument. It is pretty strong.
> 
> You are high on cocaine if you expect me to believe single women as a whole are less likely to live in poverty than married women as a whole.
> 
> There is a huge hole in your argument though that you might not have noticed.  Your brother was offered the vp position.
Click to expand...

My advice to anyone poor and that includes 18 year old sealybobo, don't get married or have kids while you are still poor. I know that used to be ok in America because corporations paid the masses a livable wage. Today you need a degree or some kind of training to get a good job. if you have kids you have to pay for pre School, sports, braces, healthcare, toys and Xbox, clothes, dinner x however many kids you have, cellphones, etc. 

So I don't know why anyone single has to live in poverty. You can go anywhere and do anything. 

I love hearing my uncle tell me how he built his fortune. His start didn't include kids and a wife. You can't save for your first restaurant washing dishes if you have mouths to feed.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

IM2 said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, it does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you talking about a single man or a single woman?  There are more women in poverty than men.  I can entertain the argument that single men might have an advantage over married men. I'm not saying they do but I'd entertain the argument. If you tell me that single women have an advantage over married women then you are smoking a lot of illegal substances and I probably don't need to listen to anything you say on any subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't factor in sexism and this is the major problem white men have specifically. You want to pretend all else is the same when they are not. So really you are the one no one needs to listen to.
Click to expand...


That is fair.  I have come to the conclusion that people are better off remaining single. Thanks for the insight. Everything you say is 100% correct.  I'm only 84% correct with the things I say.  You have me beat every time.

You were right on this subject but be careful, I might be right next time.


----------



## IM2

vasuderatorrent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, it does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you talking about a single man or a single woman?  There are more women in poverty than men.  I can entertain the argument that single men might have an advantage over married men. I'm not saying they do but I'd entertain the argument. If you tell me that single women have an advantage over married women then you are smoking a lot of illegal substances and I probably don't need to listen to anything you say on any subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't factor in sexism and this is the major problem white men have specifically. You want to pretend all else is the same when they are not. So really you are the one no one needs to listen to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is fair.  I have come to the conclusion that people are better off remaining single. Thanks for the insight. Everything you say is 100% correct.  I'm only 84% correct with the things I say.  You have me beat every time.
> 
> You were right on this subject but be careful, I might be right next time.
Click to expand...


I am not going to say I am 100 percent right, and I don't have a problem  with you being right at any time.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, it does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you talking about a single man or a single woman?  There are more women in poverty than men.  I can entertain the argument that single men might have an advantage over married men. I'm not saying they do but I'd entertain the argument. If you tell me that single women have an advantage over married women then you are smoking a lot of illegal substances and I probably don't need to listen to anything you say on any subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong!!! My brother turned down the vp position because he has a family. They ended up going with this woman who has no kids. No woman with kids could or would take that job unless they don't want to see them for four years.
> 
> Single men and women are more dedicated to their careers. We don't run out the door at 5. We don't call in sick as often or have to leave early to pick up the kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm open to hear arguments that single men as a whole are less likely to live in poverty than single men. I'm still not convinced but I give credibility to your argument. It is pretty strong.
> 
> You are high on cocaine if you expect me to believe single women as a whole are less likely to live in poverty than married women as a whole.
> 
> There is a huge hole in your argument though that you might not have noticed.  Your brother was offered the vp position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My advice to anyone poor and that includes 18 year old sealybobo, don't get married or have kids while you are still poor. I know that used to be ok in America because corporations paid the masses a livable wage. Today you need a degree or some kind of training to get a good job. if you have kids you have to pay for pre School, sports, braces, healthcare, toys and Xbox, clothes, dinner x however many kids you have, cellphones, etc.
> 
> So I don't know why anyone single has to live in poverty. You can go anywhere and do anything.
> 
> I love hearing my uncle tell me how he built his fortune. His start didn't include kids and a wife. You can't save for your first restaurant washing dishes if you have mouths to feed.
Click to expand...


That's dumb advice. Don't fall in love if you are poor. Not going to work.


----------



## Snouter

IM2 is very ignorant, but he is here spewing insane White-Phobic stuff so we can see how deranged near humans are after brainwashing by the establisment.


----------



## Mudda

IM2 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 2008 a black man was elected POTUS.  In 2009 the ACA was passed.  Why didn't black people show up to vote in the 2010 midterms?  Particularly poor black people.  Don't blame the democrats for black people not showing up in 2010.  Don't say the Democrats let you down.  YALL let them/us down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people didn't vote in 2010.  Shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rich ones did.
> 
> I don't feel any differently about poor white people than I do poor black people.  I just think the poor black community has it a lot worse and the poor white community seems to be happy being poor and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't thing any group of people are happy with being poor and ignorant.......I just think they learn to cope with life and make the best of what they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you're not coping very well. Now you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to who? You?  Ha!
Click to expand...

Ask anyone here.


----------



## Mudda

IM2 said:


> Don't fall in love if you are poor. Not going to work.



I love it when people share their personal experiences.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, it does not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about a single man or a single woman?  There are more women in poverty than men.  I can entertain the argument that single men might have an advantage over married men. I'm not saying they do but I'd entertain the argument. If you tell me that single women have an advantage over married women then you are smoking a lot of illegal substances and I probably don't need to listen to anything you say on any subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong!!! My brother turned down the vp position because he has a family. They ended up going with this woman who has no kids. No woman with kids could or would take that job unless they don't want to see them for four years.
> 
> Single men and women are more dedicated to their careers. We don't run out the door at 5. We don't call in sick as often or have to leave early to pick up the kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm open to hear arguments that single men as a whole are less likely to live in poverty than single men. I'm still not convinced but I give credibility to your argument. It is pretty strong.
> 
> You are high on cocaine if you expect me to believe single women as a whole are less likely to live in poverty than married women as a whole.
> 
> There is a huge hole in your argument though that you might not have noticed.  Your brother was offered the vp position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My advice to anyone poor and that includes 18 year old sealybobo, don't get married or have kids while you are still poor. I know that used to be ok in America because corporations paid the masses a livable wage. Today you need a degree or some kind of training to get a good job. if you have kids you have to pay for pre School, sports, braces, healthcare, toys and Xbox, clothes, dinner x however many kids you have, cellphones, etc.
> 
> So I don't know why anyone single has to live in poverty. You can go anywhere and do anything.
> 
> I love hearing my uncle tell me how he built his fortune. His start didn't include kids and a wife. You can't save for your first restaurant washing dishes if you have mouths to feed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's dumb advice. Don't fall in love if you are poor. Not going to work.
Click to expand...

I fell in love in college. We both got our degrees and then grew apart. It almost seems like when two poor people meet they would have double the income but then the woman wants to have babies and stay at home. Well if that's what you want but do you honestly see a future where a poor guy can raise a family on just his income?

We are seeing now that college grads are waiting ten more years now before they start having a family. Because of student loans and saving for a home. So instead of having kids at 20 a lot are having kids past 40. 

If poor people choose to have poor kids that's their decision, no?


----------



## sealybobo

Mudda said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't fall in love if you are poor. Not going to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when people share their personal experiences.
Click to expand...


I'm going to start a new thread called "The problem with the POOR community.  I hope we can take this over there.  I don't want to pick on poor black people anymore.  I've been shown the error of my ways.  

Hey IM2, this is the story I heard and this guy explained how everything you say is correct.  Blacks were doing fine for the first 10 years of Civil Rights and then globalization started sending jobs overseas.  How can I not understand it's not black people's fault, just like it wasn't white factory workers fault when the GOP sent their jobs to China and Mexico. 

And I know Bill Clinton signed NAFTA but if you research it he put worker and environmental protections in NAFTA when he signed it and Bush/Chaney took those protections out.  Now Trump says he's going to help workers.  I hope he is telling the truth but I doubt he is.  But if he is, he might win blacks and me over because we agree all we need is economic opportunity and we're good, right?  

50 Years On, Sen. Fred Harris Remembers Great Hostility During 1967 Race Riots


----------



## AKIP

sealybobo said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, it does not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you talking about a single man or a single woman?  There are more women in poverty than men.  I can entertain the argument that single men might have an advantage over married men. I'm not saying they do but I'd entertain the argument. If you tell me that single women have an advantage over married women then you are smoking a lot of illegal substances and I probably don't need to listen to anything you say on any subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong!!! My brother turned down the vp position because he has a family. They ended up going with this woman who has no kids. No woman with kids could or would take that job unless they don't want to see them for four years.
> 
> Single men and women are more dedicated to their careers. We don't run out the door at 5. We don't call in sick as often or have to leave early to pick up the kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm open to hear arguments that single men as a whole are less likely to live in poverty than single men. I'm still not convinced but I give credibility to your argument. It is pretty strong.
> 
> You are high on cocaine if you expect me to believe single women as a whole are less likely to live in poverty than married women as a whole.
> 
> There is a huge hole in your argument though that you might not have noticed.  Your brother was offered the vp position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My advice to anyone poor and that includes 18 year old sealybobo, don't get married or have kids while you are still poor. I know that used to be ok in America because corporations paid the masses a livable wage. Today you need a degree or some kind of training to get a good job. if you have kids you have to pay for pre School, sports, braces, healthcare, toys and Xbox, clothes, dinner x however many kids you have, cellphones, etc.
> 
> So I don't know why anyone single has to live in poverty. You can go anywhere and do anything.
> 
> I love hearing my uncle tell me how he built his fortune. His start didn't include kids and a wife. You can't save for your first restaurant washing dishes if you have mouths to feed.
Click to expand...


Here is the problem with that. Most jobs in the economy are not good paying jobs. Only about 40% of the jobs in the economy pay well currently....and only about 27% require a college degree and most are told college is the path to higher incomes. If only 27% of the jobs require college degree and college is the route to higher income......73% will be shit out of luck regardless of how many people graduate from college. Furthermore, automation will rob millions more of jobs and artificial intelligence will perform more and more human tasks. So, following your advice......soon only the elites should have children and once people stop have children and the population falls off.....there are less consumers and workers too....meaning that the economy will eventually tank.


----------



## sealybobo

AKIP said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, it does not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about a single man or a single woman?  There are more women in poverty than men.  I can entertain the argument that single men might have an advantage over married men. I'm not saying they do but I'd entertain the argument. If you tell me that single women have an advantage over married women then you are smoking a lot of illegal substances and I probably don't need to listen to anything you say on any subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong!!! My brother turned down the vp position because he has a family. They ended up going with this woman who has no kids. No woman with kids could or would take that job unless they don't want to see them for four years.
> 
> Single men and women are more dedicated to their careers. We don't run out the door at 5. We don't call in sick as often or have to leave early to pick up the kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm open to hear arguments that single men as a whole are less likely to live in poverty than single men. I'm still not convinced but I give credibility to your argument. It is pretty strong.
> 
> You are high on cocaine if you expect me to believe single women as a whole are less likely to live in poverty than married women as a whole.
> 
> There is a huge hole in your argument though that you might not have noticed.  Your brother was offered the vp position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My advice to anyone poor and that includes 18 year old sealybobo, don't get married or have kids while you are still poor. I know that used to be ok in America because corporations paid the masses a livable wage. Today you need a degree or some kind of training to get a good job. if you have kids you have to pay for pre School, sports, braces, healthcare, toys and Xbox, clothes, dinner x however many kids you have, cellphones, etc.
> 
> So I don't know why anyone single has to live in poverty. You can go anywhere and do anything.
> 
> I love hearing my uncle tell me how he built his fortune. His start didn't include kids and a wife. You can't save for your first restaurant washing dishes if you have mouths to feed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the problem with that. Most jobs in the economy are not good paying jobs. Only about 40% of the jobs in the economy pay well currently....and only about 27% require a college degree and most are told college is the path to higher incomes. If only 27% of the jobs require college degree and college is the route to higher income......73% will be shit out of luck regardless of how many people graduate from college. Furthermore, automation will rob millions more of jobs and artificial intelligence will perform more and more human tasks. So, following your advice......soon only the elites should have children and once people stop have children and the population falls off.....there are less consumers and workers too....meaning that the economy will eventually tank.
Click to expand...


Absolutely.  Then the corporations and politicians will rethink paying us shit wages.  

I often think what you just said when conservatives say, "anyone can make it in America".  That just isn't possible.  Capitalism needs poor people to take advantage of.  All those small business owners in strip malls need to be able to find people that will work for minimum wage.

And just look at the greedy evil USMB Republicans.  They want to lower the minimum wage.  This is capitalism's dirty little secret.  It needs poor people.  The poorer the better.

And no not only rich people should have kids.  But poor people need to have 1 or 2.  

And would it be so bad if we cut our population in half?

World Faces Global Sand Shortage

Do you understand this planet has so many people we are over consuming all our natural resources?


----------



## sealybobo

Or Republicans say "everyone should just open up their own business" as if that's easy.  Isn't it true most business' fail?  A rich person can take that chance.  A poor person doesn't have the money to pay rent for a year until the business takes off.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, it does not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about a single man or a single woman?  There are more women in poverty than men.  I can entertain the argument that single men might have an advantage over married men. I'm not saying they do but I'd entertain the argument. If you tell me that single women have an advantage over married women then you are smoking a lot of illegal substances and I probably don't need to listen to anything you say on any subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong!!! My brother turned down the vp position because he has a family. They ended up going with this woman who has no kids. No woman with kids could or would take that job unless they don't want to see them for four years.
> 
> Single men and women are more dedicated to their careers. We don't run out the door at 5. We don't call in sick as often or have to leave early to pick up the kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm open to hear arguments that single men as a whole are less likely to live in poverty than single men. I'm still not convinced but I give credibility to your argument. It is pretty strong.
> 
> You are high on cocaine if you expect me to believe single women as a whole are less likely to live in poverty than married women as a whole.
> 
> There is a huge hole in your argument though that you might not have noticed.  Your brother was offered the vp position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My advice to anyone poor and that includes 18 year old sealybobo, don't get married or have kids while you are still poor. I know that used to be ok in America because corporations paid the masses a livable wage. Today you need a degree or some kind of training to get a good job. if you have kids you have to pay for pre School, sports, braces, healthcare, toys and Xbox, clothes, dinner x however many kids you have, cellphones, etc.
> 
> So I don't know why anyone single has to live in poverty. You can go anywhere and do anything.
> 
> I love hearing my uncle tell me how he built his fortune. His start didn't include kids and a wife. You can't save for your first restaurant washing dishes if you have mouths to feed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's dumb advice. Don't fall in love if you are poor. Not going to work.
Click to expand...


50 Years On, Sen. Fred Harris Remembers Great Hostility During 1967 Race Riots

LYNDON B JOHNSON: The commission will investigate the origins of the recent disorders in our cities. It will make recommendations to me, to the Congress, to the state governors and to the mayors for measures to prevent or contain such disasters in the future.

SIEGEL: Officially it was the National Advisory Commission on Civil Disorders. It became known as the Kerner Commission

During the terrible riots in Detroit I went to the Senate floor and introduced a joint resolution to set up a citizen's commission to look into the cause and prevention of these riots from a law and order standpoint. But more than that, to, as we said, recommend making real the promise of America for all Americans.

When the Kerner Commission issued its report in 1968, it famously said that we were moving toward two societies - one black, one white, separate and unequal. And it was a very scathing view of American race relations saying that also whites were implicated in the conditions that American blacks experienced in urban ghettos. Somebody from inside the commission leaked a copy of the report in advance. And a member of the Congress who was his real close friend read it, called the president and said to him, this report is just going to ruin you. It encourages and condones riots, and it doesn't have a good word to say about anything you've done on civil rights and against poverty. That was all wrong, but the president believed it. And so he canceled the formal meeting we'd set up to deliver the report and he rejected it.

SIEGEL: I wonder if the line that had disturbed him was when the commission wrote, what white Americans have never fully understood but what the negro can never forget is that white society is deeply implicated in the ghetto. White institutions created it, white institutions maintained, and white society condones it. It's a very scathing remark about racism in America.

SIEGEL: The commission recommended that there be real federal programs to address the problems that you had found and investigated. How far have we gone in implementing the changes that you and your fellow commissioners proposed nearly 50 years ago?

HARRIS: Well, we've made progress on virtually every aspect of race and poverty for about 10 years, not quite 10 years. But after that, particularly with the globalization, jobs moving away and automation jobs disappearing altogether, and the advent of the Reagan-Bush administrations, the progress we made first slowed and then eventually reversed.

And today, for example, we find that we have a great deal more poverty than we had then, much worsened income inequality. And the cities have pretty much resegregated, and that means their schools have resegregated as well. So it's a disappointment to see where we are now compared to what we might have been. But it also should be an inspiration for us to try to do something about that.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that just means we have another fool who is completely wrong about the things that cause the problems in the black community. Besides rich people have kids out of wedlock so then your assessment dies right here,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It happens.  Some people are wrong.  Some people are right.  It happens everywhere. Get used to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep and you are wrong and I am right. Get used to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just heard a story on NPR about the Detroit 60 riots. Johnson had a fact finding on what's wrong with the black community. They found the problem was whites and Johnson didn't release those findings.
> 
> Blacks were making great gains the first ten years after the civil rights the Reaganomics and sending jobs overseas set us all back. I apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes most of us blacks know about the Kerner commission findings. Just like there are all other kinds of things we know about that have created the issues we are talking about now that are not fatherless homes.
Click to expand...

So I went to cedar point with the black woman. First, very nice. She goes to church almost every week. But her and my buddy's 
wife came from the tough streets of Detroit. I never realized how muscular she was until today. Apparently she used to beat the fuck out of other girls. Never lost a fight she said and I believe it.

Anyways, she didn't mention a father when I asked about parents. And she's not married and she has two girls who aren't married and they have four kids. 

But I agree the main problem is lack of economic opportunity. Everything else is a symptom of that lack of opportunity. 

Oh, and she's not working. Says she babysits her grandkids while her daughter goes to nursing school.

I want to repeat I apologize for all the stupid shit I said before. I had to wrap my brain around it and needed you guys to convince me to stay true to my liberal ideals. You guys are so right I'm sorry I argued and said so many ignorant things.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that just means we have another fool who is completely wrong about the things that cause the problems in the black community. Besides rich people have kids out of wedlock so then your assessment dies right here,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It happens.  Some people are wrong.  Some people are right.  It happens everywhere. Get used to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep and you are wrong and I am right. Get used to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just heard a story on NPR about the Detroit 60 riots. Johnson had a fact finding on what's wrong with the black community. They found the problem was whites and Johnson didn't release those findings.
> 
> Blacks were making great gains the first ten years after the civil rights the Reaganomics and sending jobs overseas set us all back. I apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes most of us blacks know about the Kerner commission findings. Just like there are all other kinds of things we know about that have created the issues we are talking about now that are not fatherless homes.
Click to expand...

So I went to cedar point with the black woman. First, very nice. She goes to church almost every week. But her and my buddy's 
wife came from the tough streets of Detroit. I never realized how muscular she was until today. Apparently she used to beat the fuck out of other girls. Never lost a fight she said and I believe it.

Anyways, she didn't mention a father when I asked about parents. And she's not married and she has two girls who aren't married and they have four kids. 

But I agree the main problem is lack of economic opportunity. Everything else is a symptom of that lack of opportunity. 

Oh, and she's not working. Says she babysits her grandkids while her daughter goes to nursing school.

I want to repeat I apologize for all the stupid shit I said before. I had to wrap my brain around it and needed you guys to convince me to stay true to my liberal ideals. You guys are so right I'm sorry I argued and said so many ignorant things.


----------



## IM2

Snouter said:


> IM2 is very ignorant, but he is here spewing insane White-Phobic stuff so we can see how deranged near humans are after brainwashing by the establisment.



Blah. Blah. Blah. IM2 is speaking the truth and you can't dispute one word of what I have said. I have said nothing that reflects some phobia against whites..


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that just means we have another fool who is completely wrong about the things that cause the problems in the black community. Besides rich people have kids out of wedlock so then your assessment dies right here,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It happens.  Some people are wrong.  Some people are right.  It happens everywhere. Get used to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep and you are wrong and I am right. Get used to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just heard a story on NPR about the Detroit 60 riots. Johnson had a fact finding on what's wrong with the black community. They found the problem was whites and Johnson didn't release those findings.
> 
> Blacks were making great gains the first ten years after the civil rights the Reaganomics and sending jobs overseas set us all back. I apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes most of us blacks know about the Kerner commission findings. Just like there are all other kinds of things we know about that have created the issues we are talking about now that are not fatherless homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I went to cedar point with the black woman. First, very nice. She goes to church almost every week. But her and my buddy's
> wife came from the tough streets of Detroit. I never realized how muscular she was until today. Apparently she used to beat the fuck out of other girls. Never lost a fight she said and I believe it.
> 
> Anyways, she didn't mention a father when I asked about parents. And she's not married and she has two girls who aren't married and they have four kids.
> 
> But I agree the main problem is lack of economic opportunity. Everything else is a symptom of that lack of opportunity.
> 
> Oh, and she's not working. Says she babysits her grandkids while her daughter goes to nursing school.
> 
> I want to repeat I apologize for all the stupid shit I said before. I had to wrap my brain around it and needed you guys to convince me to stay true to my liberal ideals. You guys are so right I'm sorry I argued and said so many ignorant things.
Click to expand...


Apology accepted.  No one is perfect,


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It happens.  Some people are wrong.  Some people are right.  It happens everywhere. Get used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep and you are wrong and I am right. Get used to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just heard a story on NPR about the Detroit 60 riots. Johnson had a fact finding on what's wrong with the black community. They found the problem was whites and Johnson didn't release those findings.
> 
> Blacks were making great gains the first ten years after the civil rights the Reaganomics and sending jobs overseas set us all back. I apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes most of us blacks know about the Kerner commission findings. Just like there are all other kinds of things we know about that have created the issues we are talking about now that are not fatherless homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I went to cedar point with the black woman. First, very nice. She goes to church almost every week. But her and my buddy's
> wife came from the tough streets of Detroit. I never realized how muscular she was until today. Apparently she used to beat the fuck out of other girls. Never lost a fight she said and I believe it.
> 
> Anyways, she didn't mention a father when I asked about parents. And she's not married and she has two girls who aren't married and they have four kids.
> 
> But I agree the main problem is lack of economic opportunity. Everything else is a symptom of that lack of opportunity.
> 
> Oh, and she's not working. Says she babysits her grandkids while her daughter goes to nursing school.
> 
> I want to repeat I apologize for all the stupid shit I said before. I had to wrap my brain around it and needed you guys to convince me to stay true to my liberal ideals. You guys are so right I'm sorry I argued and said so many ignorant things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apology accepted.  No one is perfect,
Click to expand...

Thanks. And now I'm going to go after gays. They didn't show up for Hillary now Trump's kicking  tranny's out of the military.

Elections matter and there is a difference between the parties. Peace!


----------



## IM2

Just underst


sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep and you are wrong and I am right. Get used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard a story on NPR about the Detroit 60 riots. Johnson had a fact finding on what's wrong with the black community. They found the problem was whites and Johnson didn't release those findings.
> 
> Blacks were making great gains the first ten years after the civil rights the Reaganomics and sending jobs overseas set us all back. I apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes most of us blacks know about the Kerner commission findings. Just like there are all other kinds of things we know about that have created the issues we are talking about now that are not fatherless homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I went to cedar point with the black woman. First, very nice. She goes to church almost every week. But her and my buddy's
> wife came from the tough streets of Detroit. I never realized how muscular she was until today. Apparently she used to beat the fuck out of other girls. Never lost a fight she said and I believe it.
> 
> Anyways, she didn't mention a father when I asked about parents. And she's not married and she has two girls who aren't married and they have four kids.
> 
> But I agree the main problem is lack of economic opportunity. Everything else is a symptom of that lack of opportunity.
> 
> Oh, and she's not working. Says she babysits her grandkids while her daughter goes to nursing school.
> 
> I want to repeat I apologize for all the stupid shit I said before. I had to wrap my brain around it and needed you guys to convince me to stay true to my liberal ideals. You guys are so right I'm sorry I argued and said so many ignorant things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apology accepted.  No one is perfect,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. And now I'm going to go after gays. They didn't show up for Hillary now Trump's kicking  tranny's out of the military.
> 
> Elections matter and there is a difference between the parties. Peace!
Click to expand...


Just understand this much the next time you decide tp go at blacks for not voting, our numbers were reduced because of tactics done by republicans that eliminated or made it purposefully tougher for blacks to get what they needed to vote.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> Just underst
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard a story on NPR about the Detroit 60 riots. Johnson had a fact finding on what's wrong with the black community. They found the problem was whites and Johnson didn't release those findings.
> 
> Blacks were making great gains the first ten years after the civil rights the Reaganomics and sending jobs overseas set us all back. I apologize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes most of us blacks know about the Kerner commission findings. Just like there are all other kinds of things we know about that have created the issues we are talking about now that are not fatherless homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I went to cedar point with the black woman. First, very nice. She goes to church almost every week. But her and my buddy's
> wife came from the tough streets of Detroit. I never realized how muscular she was until today. Apparently she used to beat the fuck out of other girls. Never lost a fight she said and I believe it.
> 
> Anyways, she didn't mention a father when I asked about parents. And she's not married and she has two girls who aren't married and they have four kids.
> 
> But I agree the main problem is lack of economic opportunity. Everything else is a symptom of that lack of opportunity.
> 
> Oh, and she's not working. Says she babysits her grandkids while her daughter goes to nursing school.
> 
> I want to repeat I apologize for all the stupid shit I said before. I had to wrap my brain around it and needed you guys to convince me to stay true to my liberal ideals. You guys are so right I'm sorry I argued and said so many ignorant things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apology accepted.  No one is perfect,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. And now I'm going to go after gays. They didn't show up for Hillary now Trump's kicking  tranny's out of the military.
> 
> Elections matter and there is a difference between the parties. Peace!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just understand this much the next time you decide tp go at blacks for not voting, our numbers were reduced because of tactics done by republicans that eliminated or made it purposefully tougher for blacks to get what they needed to vote.
Click to expand...

I know what they do. They got the state and federal houses so gerrymandered too. We need all the demographics to show up in 2018 and 2020. Blacks, gays, immigrants, women, students,etc.

Hillary won all those demographics but not enough.

Trump's a joke president but he was a joke candidate and still won.

I really can't stand the guy


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> Just underst
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard a story on NPR about the Detroit 60 riots. Johnson had a fact finding on what's wrong with the black community. They found the problem was whites and Johnson didn't release those findings.
> 
> Blacks were making great gains the first ten years after the civil rights the Reaganomics and sending jobs overseas set us all back. I apologize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes most of us blacks know about the Kerner commission findings. Just like there are all other kinds of things we know about that have created the issues we are talking about now that are not fatherless homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I went to cedar point with the black woman. First, very nice. She goes to church almost every week. But her and my buddy's
> wife came from the tough streets of Detroit. I never realized how muscular she was until today. Apparently she used to beat the fuck out of other girls. Never lost a fight she said and I believe it.
> 
> Anyways, she didn't mention a father when I asked about parents. And she's not married and she has two girls who aren't married and they have four kids.
> 
> But I agree the main problem is lack of economic opportunity. Everything else is a symptom of that lack of opportunity.
> 
> Oh, and she's not working. Says she babysits her grandkids while her daughter goes to nursing school.
> 
> I want to repeat I apologize for all the stupid shit I said before. I had to wrap my brain around it and needed you guys to convince me to stay true to my liberal ideals. You guys are so right I'm sorry I argued and said so many ignorant things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apology accepted.  No one is perfect,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. And now I'm going to go after gays. They didn't show up for Hillary now Trump's kicking  tranny's out of the military.
> 
> Elections matter and there is a difference between the parties. Peace!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just understand this much the next time you decide tp go at blacks for not voting, our numbers were reduced because of tactics done by republicans that eliminated or made it purposefully tougher for blacks to get what they needed to vote.
Click to expand...

Ha! They're talking about all the promises Trump made to the LGBT community when he ran. They even showed Trump holding a sign "LGBT for Trump"

Did the Democrats let the LGBT community down? They can get married and serve in the army because of us!

Now I hope Republicans ban gay marriage and adoption


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just underst
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes most of us blacks know about the Kerner commission findings. Just like there are all other kinds of things we know about that have created the issues we are talking about now that are not fatherless homes.
> 
> 
> 
> So I went to cedar point with the black woman. First, very nice. She goes to church almost every week. But her and my buddy's
> wife came from the tough streets of Detroit. I never realized how muscular she was until today. Apparently she used to beat the fuck out of other girls. Never lost a fight she said and I believe it.
> 
> Anyways, she didn't mention a father when I asked about parents. And she's not married and she has two girls who aren't married and they have four kids.
> 
> But I agree the main problem is lack of economic opportunity. Everything else is a symptom of that lack of opportunity.
> 
> Oh, and she's not working. Says she babysits her grandkids while her daughter goes to nursing school.
> 
> I want to repeat I apologize for all the stupid shit I said before. I had to wrap my brain around it and needed you guys to convince me to stay true to my liberal ideals. You guys are so right I'm sorry I argued and said so many ignorant things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apology accepted.  No one is perfect,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. And now I'm going to go after gays. They didn't show up for Hillary now Trump's kicking  tranny's out of the military.
> 
> Elections matter and there is a difference between the parties. Peace!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just understand this much the next time you decide tp go at blacks for not voting, our numbers were reduced because of tactics done by republicans that eliminated or made it purposefully tougher for blacks to get what they needed to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! They're talking about all the promises Trump made to the LGBT community when he ran. They even showed Trump holding a sign "LGBT for Trump"
> 
> Did the Democrats let the LGBT community down? They can get married and serve in the army because of us!
> 
> Now I hope Republicans ban gay marriage and adoption
Click to expand...


There is no doubt that  Trump is taking us the wrong way. But everyone knew he was going to do this when they heard him during the campaign.


----------



## Mudda

The problem with the black community?

Too many blacks like IM2 who don't see that THEY are the problem.


----------



## sealybobo

Mudda said:


> The problem with the black community?
> 
> Too many blacks like IM2 who don't see that THEY are the problem.


I think I have found evidence that blacks might be liars when they cry racism.  It was a story I heard this morning on NRP.  Women in the Congo who are raped get taken care of by aid workers.  Free rice and beans.  So the women who haven't been raped got jealous and they now go and tell the aid workers that they were raped so they can get their free handouts.

Maybe the same thing is happening here in America.  Rather than go make something of themselves they are crying racism before they've even experienced any???

Attempts To Address Rape In Congo Produced Unintended Consequences


----------



## fbj

sealybobo said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the black community?
> 
> Too many blacks like IM2 who don't see that THEY are the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have found evidence that blacks might be liars when they cry racism.  It was a story I heard this morning on NRP.  Women in the Congo who are raped get taken care of by aid workers.  Free rice and beans.  So the women who haven't been raped got jealous and they now go and tell the aid workers that they were raped so they can get their free handouts.
> 
> Maybe the same thing is happening here in America.  Rather than go make something of themselves they are crying racism before they've even experienced any???
> 
> Attempts To Address Rape In Congo Produced Unintended Consequences
Click to expand...



So no black never accomplished anything?


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the black community?
> 
> Too many blacks like IM2 who don't see that THEY are the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have found evidence that blacks might be liars when they cry racism.  It was a story I heard this morning on NRP.  Women in the Congo who are raped get taken care of by aid workers.  Free rice and beans.  So the women who haven't been raped got jealous and they now go and tell the aid workers that they were raped so they can get their free handouts.
> 
> Maybe the same thing is happening here in America.  Rather than go make something of themselves they are crying racism before they've even experienced any???
> 
> Attempts To Address Rape In Congo Produced Unintended Consequences
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So no black never accomplished anything?
Click to expand...

Huh?  I'm actually on the side of black people.  I just heard this story today and said, "if black women in the congo lie about being raped just to get some rice and beans, maybe blacks in America lie to keep their welfare or foodstamps.  Maybe racism isn't as bad as they say.  Maybe half the time they say they experienced racism they lied???


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> *There Are 2 Million Black-Owned Businesses In The U.S. — 10 Little Known Facts About Black Entrepreneurs*
> 
> According to the United States Census Bureau, there are more than 2 million businesses in the country that are owned by African Americans. That statistic dispels a lot of rumors that African Americans are not successful in business. On the contrary, Black-owned businesses are a huge asset to the U.S. economy. But wait there’s more!
> 
> Here are 10 more little-known facts about Black businesses:
> 
> There Are 2 Million Black-Owned Businesses In The U.S. — 10 Facts



I saw this on linkedin

As of today, Dr. Shaquille O’Neal, Ed.D. is the joint owner of 155 Five Guys Burgers restaurants, 17 Auntie Annie's Pretzels restaurants, 150 car washes, 40 24-hour fitness centers, a shopping center, a movie theater, and several Las Vegas nightclubs.

How many of these business' are located in black communities?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the black community?
> 
> Too many blacks like IM2 who don't see that THEY are the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have found evidence that blacks might be liars when they cry racism.  It was a story I heard this morning on NRP.  Women in the Congo who are raped get taken care of by aid workers.  Free rice and beans.  So the women who haven't been raped got jealous and they now go and tell the aid workers that they were raped so they can get their free handouts.
> 
> Maybe the same thing is happening here in America.  Rather than go make something of themselves they are crying racism before they've even experienced any???
> 
> Attempts To Address Rape In Congo Produced Unintended Consequences
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So no black never accomplished anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?  I'm actually on the side of black people.  I just heard this story today and said, "if black women in the congo lie about being raped just to get some rice and beans, maybe blacks in America lie to keep their welfare or foodstamps.  Maybe racism isn't as bad as they say.  Maybe half the time they say they experienced racism they lied???
Click to expand...



Typical racist democrat.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the black community?
> 
> Too many blacks like IM2 who don't see that THEY are the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have found evidence that blacks might be liars when they cry racism.  It was a story I heard this morning on NRP.  Women in the Congo who are raped get taken care of by aid workers.  Free rice and beans.  So the women who haven't been raped got jealous and they now go and tell the aid workers that they were raped so they can get their free handouts.
> 
> Maybe the same thing is happening here in America.  Rather than go make something of themselves they are crying racism before they've even experienced any???
> 
> Attempts To Address Rape In Congo Produced Unintended Consequences
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So no black never accomplished anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?  I'm actually on the side of black people.  I just heard this story today and said, "if black women in the congo lie about being raped just to get some rice and beans, maybe blacks in America lie to keep their welfare or foodstamps.  Maybe racism isn't as bad as they say.  Maybe half the time they say they experienced racism they lied???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Typical racist democrat.
Click to expand...


All I was trying to say is this.  Women in the Congo who are raped get taken care of by aid workers. Free rice and beans. So the women who haven't been raped got jealous and they go tell the aid workers that they too were raped so they can get their free handouts.  This is a fact.  This is happening.  

So maybe not every black person in America has been a victim of racism.  

The only problem with my theory is what are black Americans getting by falsely complaining about racism?  I guess my analogy sucks.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the black community?
> 
> Too many blacks like IM2 who don't see that THEY are the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have found evidence that blacks might be liars when they cry racism.  It was a story I heard this morning on NRP.  Women in the Congo who are raped get taken care of by aid workers.  Free rice and beans.  So the women who haven't been raped got jealous and they now go and tell the aid workers that they were raped so they can get their free handouts.
> 
> Maybe the same thing is happening here in America.  Rather than go make something of themselves they are crying racism before they've even experienced any???
> 
> Attempts To Address Rape In Congo Produced Unintended Consequences
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So no black never accomplished anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?  I'm actually on the side of black people.  I just heard this story today and said, "if black women in the congo lie about being raped just to get some rice and beans, maybe blacks in America lie to keep their welfare or foodstamps.  Maybe racism isn't as bad as they say.  Maybe half the time they say they experienced racism they lied???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Typical racist democrat.
Click to expand...

So where are you going to summer vacation?  LOL


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the black community?
> 
> Too many blacks like IM2 who don't see that THEY are the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have found evidence that blacks might be liars when they cry racism.  It was a story I heard this morning on NRP.  Women in the Congo who are raped get taken care of by aid workers.  Free rice and beans.  So the women who haven't been raped got jealous and they now go and tell the aid workers that they were raped so they can get their free handouts.
> 
> Maybe the same thing is happening here in America.  Rather than go make something of themselves they are crying racism before they've even experienced any???
> 
> Attempts To Address Rape In Congo Produced Unintended Consequences
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So no black never accomplished anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?  I'm actually on the side of black people.  I just heard this story today and said, "if black women in the congo lie about being raped just to get some rice and beans, maybe blacks in America lie to keep their welfare or foodstamps.  Maybe racism isn't as bad as they say.  Maybe half the time they say they experienced racism they lied???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Typical racist democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I was trying to say is this.  Women in the Congo who are raped get taken care of by aid workers. Free rice and beans. So the women who haven't been raped got jealous and they go tell the aid workers that they too were raped so they can get their free handouts.  This is a fact.  This is happening.
> 
> So maybe not every black person in America has been a victim of racism.
> 
> ...
Click to expand...



Typical democrat can’t even see why that stupid bullshit is racist.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have found evidence that blacks might be liars when they cry racism.  It was a story I heard this morning on NRP.  Women in the Congo who are raped get taken care of by aid workers.  Free rice and beans.  So the women who haven't been raped got jealous and they now go and tell the aid workers that they were raped so they can get their free handouts.
> 
> Maybe the same thing is happening here in America.  Rather than go make something of themselves they are crying racism before they've even experienced any???
> 
> Attempts To Address Rape In Congo Produced Unintended Consequences
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no black never accomplished anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?  I'm actually on the side of black people.  I just heard this story today and said, "if black women in the congo lie about being raped just to get some rice and beans, maybe blacks in America lie to keep their welfare or foodstamps.  Maybe racism isn't as bad as they say.  Maybe half the time they say they experienced racism they lied???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Typical racist democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I was trying to say is this.  Women in the Congo who are raped get taken care of by aid workers. Free rice and beans. So the women who haven't been raped got jealous and they go tell the aid workers that they too were raped so they can get their free handouts.  This is a fact.  This is happening.
> 
> So maybe not every black person in America has been a victim of racism.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Typical democrat can’t even see why that stupid bullshit is racist.
Click to expand...


I'm just pointing out that women in the Congo who aren't raped are coming forward and saying they were raped for the free food.

So if there were some benefit to crying racism, would black Americans falsely come forward and say they were victims?  I don't know.  Why don't we ask Jussie Smolletts.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have found evidence that blacks might be liars when they cry racism.  It was a story I heard this morning on NRP.  Women in the Congo who are raped get taken care of by aid workers.  Free rice and beans.  So the women who haven't been raped got jealous and they now go and tell the aid workers that they were raped so they can get their free handouts.
> 
> Maybe the same thing is happening here in America.  Rather than go make something of themselves they are crying racism before they've even experienced any???
> 
> Attempts To Address Rape In Congo Produced Unintended Consequences
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no black never accomplished anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?  I'm actually on the side of black people.  I just heard this story today and said, "if black women in the congo lie about being raped just to get some rice and beans, maybe blacks in America lie to keep their welfare or foodstamps.  Maybe racism isn't as bad as they say.  Maybe half the time they say they experienced racism they lied???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Typical racist democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I was trying to say is this.  Women in the Congo who are raped get taken care of by aid workers. Free rice and beans. So the women who haven't been raped got jealous and they go tell the aid workers that they too were raped so they can get their free handouts.  This is a fact.  This is happening.
> 
> So maybe not every black person in America has been a victim of racism.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Typical democrat can’t even see why that stupid bullshit is racist.
Click to expand...


I agree with you unkotare


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the black community?
> 
> Too many blacks like IM2 who don't see that THEY are the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have found evidence that blacks might be liars when they cry racism.  It was a story I heard this morning on NRP.  Women in the Congo who are raped get taken care of by aid workers.  Free rice and beans.  So the women who haven't been raped got jealous and they now go and tell the aid workers that they were raped so they can get their free handouts.
> 
> Maybe the same thing is happening here in America.  Rather than go make something of themselves they are crying racism before they've even experienced any???
> 
> Attempts To Address Rape In Congo Produced Unintended Consequences
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So no black never accomplished anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?  I'm actually on the side of black people.  I just heard this story today and said, "if black women in the congo lie about being raped just to get some rice and beans, maybe blacks in America lie to keep their welfare or foodstamps.  Maybe racism isn't as bad as they say.  Maybe half the time they say they experienced racism they lied???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Typical racist democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where are you going to summer vacation?  LOL
Click to expand...



I don’t take summer vacation, lazy punk.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have found evidence that blacks might be liars when they cry racism.  It was a story I heard this morning on NRP.  Women in the Congo who are raped get taken care of by aid workers.  Free rice and beans.  So the women who haven't been raped got jealous and they now go and tell the aid workers that they were raped so they can get their free handouts.
> 
> Maybe the same thing is happening here in America.  Rather than go make something of themselves they are crying racism before they've even experienced any???
> 
> Attempts To Address Rape In Congo Produced Unintended Consequences
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no black never accomplished anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?  I'm actually on the side of black people.  I just heard this story today and said, "if black women in the congo lie about being raped just to get some rice and beans, maybe blacks in America lie to keep their welfare or foodstamps.  Maybe racism isn't as bad as they say.  Maybe half the time they say they experienced racism they lied???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Typical racist democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where are you going to summer vacation?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t take summer vacation, lazy punk.
Click to expand...


Neither do I.  I take every Friday off from October to Xmas instead for hunting season.

I live on a lake so every day after work is a summer vacation.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> So no black never accomplished anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  I'm actually on the side of black people.  I just heard this story today and said, "if black women in the congo lie about being raped just to get some rice and beans, maybe blacks in America lie to keep their welfare or foodstamps.  Maybe racism isn't as bad as they say.  Maybe half the time they say they experienced racism they lied???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Typical racist democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I was trying to say is this.  Women in the Congo who are raped get taken care of by aid workers. Free rice and beans. So the women who haven't been raped got jealous and they go tell the aid workers that they too were raped so they can get their free handouts.  This is a fact.  This is happening.
> 
> So maybe not every black person in America has been a victim of racism.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Typical democrat can’t even see why that stupid bullshit is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just pointing out that women in the Congo who aren't raped are coming forward and saying they were raped for the free food.
> 
> So if there were some benefit to crying racism, would black Americans falsely come forward and say they were victims?  I don't know.  Why don't we ask Jussie Smolletts.
Click to expand...


Because people in the Congo are exactly the same as people in the US if they have the same skin color, racist douche? You have decided all black people in the world are dishonest, racist scumbag?


----------



## fbj

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There Are 2 Million Black-Owned Businesses In The U.S. — 10 Little Known Facts About Black Entrepreneurs*
> 
> According to the United States Census Bureau, there are more than 2 million businesses in the country that are owned by African Americans. That statistic dispels a lot of rumors that African Americans are not successful in business. On the contrary, Black-owned businesses are a huge asset to the U.S. economy. But wait there’s more!
> 
> Here are 10 more little-known facts about Black businesses:
> 
> There Are 2 Million Black-Owned Businesses In The U.S. — 10 Facts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this on linkedin
> 
> As of today, Dr. Shaquille O’Neal, Ed.D. is the joint owner of 155 Five Guys Burgers restaurants, 17 Auntie Annie's Pretzels restaurants, 150 car washes, 40 24-hour fitness centers, a shopping center, a movie theater, and several Las Vegas nightclubs.
> 
> How many of these business' are located in black communities?
Click to expand...



0


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  I'm actually on the side of black people.  I just heard this story today and said, "if black women in the congo lie about being raped just to get some rice and beans, maybe blacks in America lie to keep their welfare or foodstamps.  Maybe racism isn't as bad as they say.  Maybe half the time they say they experienced racism they lied???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical racist democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I was trying to say is this.  Women in the Congo who are raped get taken care of by aid workers. Free rice and beans. So the women who haven't been raped got jealous and they go tell the aid workers that they too were raped so they can get their free handouts.  This is a fact.  This is happening.
> 
> So maybe not every black person in America has been a victim of racism.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Typical democrat can’t even see why that stupid bullshit is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just pointing out that women in the Congo who aren't raped are coming forward and saying they were raped for the free food.
> 
> So if there were some benefit to crying racism, would black Americans falsely come forward and say they were victims?  I don't know.  Why don't we ask Jussie Smolletts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because people in the Congo are exactly the same as people in the US if they have the same skin color, racist douche? You have decided all black people in the world are dishonest, racist scumbag?
Click to expand...


I'm simply suggesting that some people will lie to improve their situation.  You're reading into this way too much.  

I'm not saying white women in the same situation as those women in the Congo wouldn't do the same thing.  They would.  But white women aren't crying racism.  They cry sexism instead.  And like blacks, some women might claim sexism when it's not sexism.  They are just making excuses.


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There Are 2 Million Black-Owned Businesses In The U.S. — 10 Little Known Facts About Black Entrepreneurs*
> 
> According to the United States Census Bureau, there are more than 2 million businesses in the country that are owned by African Americans. That statistic dispels a lot of rumors that African Americans are not successful in business. On the contrary, Black-owned businesses are a huge asset to the U.S. economy. But wait there’s more!
> 
> Here are 10 more little-known facts about Black businesses:
> 
> There Are 2 Million Black-Owned Businesses In The U.S. — 10 Facts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this on linkedin
> 
> As of today, Dr. Shaquille O’Neal, Ed.D. is the joint owner of 155 Five Guys Burgers restaurants, 17 Auntie Annie's Pretzels restaurants, 150 car washes, 40 24-hour fitness centers, a shopping center, a movie theater, and several Las Vegas nightclubs.
> 
> How many of these business' are located in black communities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 0
Click to expand...


Let's ask unkotare why that is.  Is Shaq a racist?  Or is it a bad idea to invest in black neighborhoods?  Robbery, shoplifting, cost to have security guards on staff, increased insurance.

Blacks keep saying how blacks need to start buying from blacks only.  Well, go for it.  I would love to see a black Ford Car Dealership in Detroit and to see all black Detroiters buy from this person.  We had one back in the 80's.  Mel Farr was a former Detroit Lion.  Mel Farr superstar is a super super dealer.  What happened to his dealership?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  I'm actually on the side of black people.  I just heard this story today and said, "if black women in the congo lie about being raped just to get some rice and beans, maybe blacks in America lie to keep their welfare or foodstamps.  Maybe racism isn't as bad as they say.  Maybe half the time they say they experienced racism they lied???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical racist democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I was trying to say is this.  Women in the Congo who are raped get taken care of by aid workers. Free rice and beans. So the women who haven't been raped got jealous and they go tell the aid workers that they too were raped so they can get their free handouts.  This is a fact.  This is happening.
> 
> So maybe not every black person in America has been a victim of racism.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Typical democrat can’t even see why that stupid bullshit is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just pointing out that women in the Congo who aren't raped are coming forward and saying they were raped for the free food.
> 
> So if there were some benefit to crying racism, would black Americans falsely come forward and say they were victims?  I don't know.  Why don't we ask Jussie Smolletts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because people in the Congo are exactly the same as people in the US if they have the same skin color, racist douche? You have decided all black people in the world are dishonest, racist scumbag?
Click to expand...


Here is what happened to Mel Farr's dealership

DETROIT - Mel Farr - once the owner of the nation's largest group of black-owned dealerships - is dismantling his empire.

This was from 2002.  What happened?  The Bush economy kicked in.  Consumer confidence fell and you know the rest.  2000's were one of the worst decades ever.  But not for the rich.  They got rich af.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical racist democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I was trying to say is this.  Women in the Congo who are raped get taken care of by aid workers. Free rice and beans. So the women who haven't been raped got jealous and they go tell the aid workers that they too were raped so they can get their free handouts.  This is a fact.  This is happening.
> 
> So maybe not every black person in America has been a victim of racism.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Typical democrat can’t even see why that stupid bullshit is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just pointing out that women in the Congo who aren't raped are coming forward and saying they were raped for the free food.
> 
> So if there were some benefit to crying racism, would black Americans falsely come forward and say they were victims?  I don't know.  Why don't we ask Jussie Smolletts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because people in the Congo are exactly the same as people in the US if they have the same skin color, racist douche? You have decided all black people in the world are dishonest, racist scumbag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm simply suggesting that some people will lie to improve their situation.  You're reading into this way too much.
> 
> I'm not saying white women in the same situation as those women in the Congo wouldn't do the same thing.  They would.  But white women aren't crying racism.  They cry sexism instead.  And like blacks, some women might claim sexism when it's not sexism.  They are just making excuses.
Click to expand...



Here we see the perfect example of brainless liberals with 0.00% self awareness. Holy crap.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I was trying to say is this.  Women in the Congo who are raped get taken care of by aid workers. Free rice and beans. So the women who haven't been raped got jealous and they go tell the aid workers that they too were raped so they can get their free handouts.  This is a fact.  This is happening.
> 
> So maybe not every black person in America has been a victim of racism.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical democrat can’t even see why that stupid bullshit is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just pointing out that women in the Congo who aren't raped are coming forward and saying they were raped for the free food.
> 
> So if there were some benefit to crying racism, would black Americans falsely come forward and say they were victims?  I don't know.  Why don't we ask Jussie Smolletts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because people in the Congo are exactly the same as people in the US if they have the same skin color, racist douche? You have decided all black people in the world are dishonest, racist scumbag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm simply suggesting that some people will lie to improve their situation.  You're reading into this way too much.
> 
> I'm not saying white women in the same situation as those women in the Congo wouldn't do the same thing.  They would.  But white women aren't crying racism.  They cry sexism instead.  And like blacks, some women might claim sexism when it's not sexism.  They are just making excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here we see the perfect example of brainless liberals with 0.00% self awareness. Holy crap.
Click to expand...

Who's we?  And you are wrong.  I have 0.05% awareness.  Stop exaggerating


----------

